# Anyone made it through (or not made it through) ROFR recently? - Section III



## Donald is #1

Update for 2/18

heynowirv, thanks for the update! 

glokitty, fers31, good luck with your contracts! 

divehard, Jam23, flyers19111, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 



*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
*flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member*



*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, 
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
 


*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
*divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com *



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member


*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS
 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
*Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member*



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
GettinReadyforDisney------ 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf

*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??
mwmuntz---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7) member 
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts


*WAITING - BLT:*
laura-k-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $??, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24)


*WAITING - BWV:*
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf
tammymacb------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10)
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23) member
*glokitty------------ 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17) member*
*fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18)*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25) TSS
ercrbc------------ 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf , member
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2)
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31) member
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
joysfamily---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, 132 pts in reservation status, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22)
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts, member
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23)
RevKjb------------ 120 SSR (Dec) $??, TTS 
tdcorrigan--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $75, 250 banked '09 pts, 250 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/17)
Mousewerks-------150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7) member, Fidelity
heynowirv-----------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11) member, Fidelity
ABE4DISNEY----------- 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28)


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf


*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
Nuttie4Disney---------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7)
franandaj-------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (???) $65 (sub 2/14)


----------



## WebmasterDoc

Thanks for being the caretaker for this useful information!!   


For those interested, here is a link to the prior thread which has now been closed to new posts: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1710667&page=123


----------



## marywdw

bump


----------



## mickeys girl 52

I must of forgot to put in my price   per point for SSR.It is $77.00 / pt. I just submitted my deposit yesterday, so hopefully it won't take too long.


----------



## msteddom

Thanks for keeping this going! I'll update as soon as I hear something about my contract!


Melissa


----------



## hockeyprincess

Waiting on ROFR: OKW 100 pts/$71 PP Feb UY, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller to pay '08 MF, buyer pays closing--2042 contract I plan to extend if I pass ROFR!!  

Should be submitted to Disney today, send some pixie dust!


----------



## Argent

We are waiting on ROFR for purchase of 170 points at OKW with 2057 exp date.  There are 125 points from 07 and all 08.  Seller pays MF on 08, $87 per point.


----------



## Donald is #1

mickeys girl 52, thanks for the update.  

hockeyprincess, Argent, good luck with your contracts! 


OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   

*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------ 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------ 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie---------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------ 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC---------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater------------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB----------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch---------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan------------------ 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279---------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel--------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56--------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-------  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog-------------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------- 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth------ 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7--------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24------------ 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn----- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman------ 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire------------ 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------- 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell--------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw-----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad---------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet-------------- 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36------------ 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd--------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh---------- 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1-- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer---------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl----------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC




*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS




*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph-----------  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS


*PASSED - VWL:* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS




*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)


*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)


*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Cinderella1122----------  60 AKV (???) $98


*WAITING - BCV:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
lapeter------------------ 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9)
msteddom---------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF
BLLB-------------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15)

*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points

*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15)
*hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22)*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
*Argent-------------- 170 OKW (???) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf*


*WAITING - SSR:*
Michelle2-------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $80, all '07, '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/7) non-member, TSS
sandy0904-------------200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf - non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## dec5girl

The new thread looks great!


----------



## Argent

Argent said:


> We are waiting on ROFR for purchase of 170 points at OKW with 2057 exp date.  There are 125 points from 07 and all 08.  Seller pays MF on 08, $87 per point.



Just received notice that this passes ROFR...Oct UY


----------



## Cinderella1122

I'm still waiting


----------



## Disneydaydreaming

Submitted to Disney today, SSR 150 pts/$76 PP Dec UY, 66 '07 points, 132 '08 points, all '09 points, seller pays '08 MF, buyer pays closing (current member)


----------



## lapeter

Well, today is two weeks since we submitted to Disney. I am a little tired of waiting, so I sent an email to our agent Rachel at GMAC and asked her if she could check on the progress. A couple of hours later she sends me an email stating that she emailed Disney and lo and behold Disney waived ROfR on our contract. We made it, yea!!! For those of you waiting over 10 days, I would have your agent email Disney and see "Whaaat's up?". Again details of my contract are BWV March UY and 200 pts. 200 pts. available before 3-1-09 (we are now going to try and use the 200 pts in late Jan. or early Feb.), 400 points available prior to 3-1-10 and 200 pts. available after. Seller pays 2008 MF and I pay 2009 MF and buyer pays closing costs. Hoping now for a quick closing. Thanks for all the pixey dust.
Al


----------



## Rileygirl

Congrads Lapeter!!!!


----------



## Donald is #1

Argent, lapeter, congratulations on passing ROFR!  

Disneydaydreaming, good luck with your contract! 

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   

*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------ 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------ 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie---------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------ 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC---------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater------------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB----------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch---------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan------------------ 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279---------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel--------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56--------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-------  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog-------------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------- 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth------ 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7--------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24------------ 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn----- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman------ 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire------------ 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------- 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell--------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw-----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad---------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet-------------- 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36------------ 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd--------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh---------- 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1-- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer---------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl----------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
*lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)*




*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS




*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
*Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)*
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS


*PASSED - VWL:* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS




*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)


*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)


*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Cinderella1122----------  60 AKV (???) $98


*WAITING - BCV:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
msteddom---------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF
BLLB-------------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15)

*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points

*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
Michelle2-------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $80, all '07, '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/7) non-member, TSS
sandy0904-------------200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf - non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf
*Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23) member*


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## BLLB

Just  received an e-mail, we passed ROFR!  I'm actually speechless.


----------



## msteddom

Congratulations!  Hopefully that means my BWV contract will make it through as well!

Melissa


----------



## Donald is #1

BLLB, congratulations on passing ROFR!  



OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   

*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------ 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------ 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie---------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------ 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC---------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater------------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB----------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch---------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan------------------ 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279---------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel--------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56--------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-------  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog-------------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------- 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth------ 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7--------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24------------ 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn----- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman------ 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire------------ 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------- 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell--------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw-----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad---------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet-------------- 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36------------ 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd--------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh---------- 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1-- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer---------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl----------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
*BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)*




*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS




*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS


*PASSED - VWL:* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS




*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)


*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)


*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Cinderella1122----------  60 AKV (???) $98


*WAITING - BCV:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
msteddom---------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points

*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
Michelle2-------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $80, all '07, '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/7) non-member, TSS
sandy0904-------------200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf - non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23) member


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## BLLB

Thanks Donald is #1.  

Also, thank you for keeping this list, it is very helpful.


----------



## dec5girl

lapeter ~ Yippee!  You and I submitted for ROFR on the same day on your first offer.  I'm so glad it worked out for you this time!


----------



## lapeter

Congratulations!!! Let's get both deals closed ASAP!!



dec5girl said:


> lapeter ~ Yippee!  You and I submitted for ROFR on the same day on your first offer.  I'm so glad it worked out for you this time!


----------



## TenThousandVolts

WebmasterDoc said:


> Thanks for being the caretaker for this useful information!!


Worth repeating!  Thanks so much Donald is #1.


----------



## Tink6666

Not sure if I have the "lingo" down right, but we just finished the contract for 200 pts at SSR at $77 per point. We got 98 banked points from 2007, all the 2008 points and thereafter. Buyer pays closing costs, no dues til 2009. Oh yeah an August UY.   We should be going to ROFR  now.


----------



## Rileygirl

Nice deal Tink666!

Lapeter, it only took 8 days from the day I was notified passing ROFR to getting the closing documents from the Legal company - a lot faster then I thought! I hope to be closed by mid next week maybe even! Hope yours goes fast too!


----------



## Cinderella1122

Congrats Tink! 

My contract was sent for ROFR 8 days ago. Still waiting to hear back.


----------



## Donald is #1

Tink6666, good luck with your contract! 

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   

*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------ 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------ 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie---------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------ 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC---------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater------------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB----------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch---------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan------------------ 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279---------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel--------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56--------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-------  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog-------------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------- 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth------ 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7--------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24------------ 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn----- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman------ 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire------------ 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------- 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell--------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw-----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad---------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet-------------- 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36------------ 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd--------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh---------- 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1-- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer---------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl----------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)




*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS




*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS


*PASSED - VWL:* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS




*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)


*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)


*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Cinderella1122----------  60 AKV (???) $98


*WAITING - BCV:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
msteddom---------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points

*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
Michelle2-------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $80, all '07, '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/7) non-member, TSS
sandy0904-------------200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf - non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23) member
*Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf*


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## TLSnell1981

Update...Member.....submitted ROFR 9/26


----------



## thesupersmartguy

I'm waiting on ROFR for OKW 28 Points (Sep) $70 a Point Non-Extended all '09 and future points.


----------



## mom of princessx2

Still waiting.......was submitted 9/11......seems like forever!!!!


----------



## Donald is #1

TLSnell1981, thanks for the update.   

thesupersmartguy, good luck with your contract! 

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   

*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------ 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------ 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie---------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------ 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC---------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater------------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB----------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch---------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan------------------ 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279---------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel--------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56--------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-------  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog-------------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------- 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth------ 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7--------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24------------ 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn----- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman------ 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire------------ 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------- 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell--------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw-----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad---------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet-------------- 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36------------ 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd--------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh---------- 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1-- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer---------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl----------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)




*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS




*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS


*PASSED - VWL:* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS




*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)


*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)


*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Cinderella1122----------  60 AKV (???) $98


*WAITING - BCV:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
msteddom---------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26) member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points

*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22)
*thesupersmartguy---- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
Michelle2-------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $80, all '07, '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/7) non-member, TSS
sandy0904-------------200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf - non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23) member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## skatermom

Just notified we passed ROFR!!!!!!!!!  30 pts (orig contract )  OKW


----------



## msteddom

I just found out I passed too!!!!!


----------



## Cinderella1122

Me three    

60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees


----------



## msteddom

skatermom said:


> Just notified we passed ROFR!!!!!!!!!  30 pts (orig contract )  OKW





msteddom said:


> I just found out I passed too!!!!!





Cinderella1122 said:


> Me three
> 
> 60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees



Yay for all of us!!!!!


----------



## POS

BCV Use Year March 200 Points, 70 Points banked from 2008.  All points available in 2009.  89 dollars per point.  Buyer pays $525 closing costs.

Submitted 9/6 passed ROFR 9/23.


----------



## Donald is #1

skatermom, msteddom, Cinderella1122, POS, congratulations on passing ROFR!  

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   

*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------ 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------ 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie---------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------ 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC---------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
*Cinderella1122----------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)*



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater------------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB----------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch---------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan------------------ 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279---------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel--------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56--------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-------  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog-------------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------- 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth------ 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7--------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24------------ 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn----- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman------ 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire------------ 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------- 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell--------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw-----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad---------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet-------------- 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36------------ 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd--------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh---------- 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1-- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer---------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
*POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)*



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
*msteddom---------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)*




*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS




*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
*skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)*




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS


*PASSED - VWL:* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS




*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)


*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)


*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - BCV:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26) member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points

*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22)
thesupersmartguy---- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
Michelle2-------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $80, all '07, '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/7) non-member, TSS
sandy0904-------------200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf - non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23) member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Carlav

Hello 
I just passed the Disney Right of first Refusal and they are letting me buy
Beach Club Villas - $80.00 a point. 170 points coming in 12/2008. Seller paid 2008 point fees. I am paying selling fees.  I am a Very Very Happy first time Timeshare owner. Should have done this years ago. Carlav


----------



## Deb & Bill

Well, I had a second buyer backout of the contract after passing ROFR.  I still have a contract to sell, but I get half the deposit the potential purchaser paid.  Again.


----------



## msteddom

Deb that's horrible!  At least you're getting some money for your trouble though.  Third time's the charm?   Good luck!

Melissa


----------



## hockeyprincess

Deb--what's your contract?? Maybe I'm interested!! LOL I'm just kidding....  I'm still waiting to hear on my OKW contract tho, and I'm not backing out if it passes!!


----------



## Ann B

Gone to ROFR today 10/1/08.
Saratoga Springs. 160 points.  February use year.  5 points from 2008.  All points from 2009.  Buyer pays closing.  Seller pays 08 fees.  $75 per point.  New member.

Wish me luck!


----------



## TenThousandVolts

Carlav said:


> Hello
> I just passed the Disney Right of first Refusal and they are letting me buy
> Beach Club Villas - $80.00 a point. 170 points coming in 12/2008. Seller paid 2008 point fees. I am paying selling fees.  I am a Very Very Happy first time Timeshare owner. Should have done this years ago. Carlav



Great Deal!!! I think that is a new low for BCV- and no MFs on your 1st batch of points- that is the cherry on top!


----------



## Donald is #1

Carlav, congratulations on passing ROFR!  

Deb & Bill, sorry to hear that your buyer backed out.   

Ann B, good luck with your contract! 

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   

*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------ 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------ 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie---------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------ 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC---------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122----------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater------------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB----------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch---------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan------------------ 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279---------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel--------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56--------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-------  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog-------------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------- 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth------ 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7--------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24------------ 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn----- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman------ 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire------------ 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------- 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell--------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw-----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad---------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet-------------- 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36------------ 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd--------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh---------- 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1-- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer---------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
*Carlav--------------- 170 BCV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member*



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom---------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)




*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS




*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS


*PASSED - VWL:* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS




*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)


*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)


*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - BCV:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26) member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points

*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22)
thesupersmartguy---- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
Michelle2-------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $80, all '07, '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/7) non-member, TSS
sandy0904-------------200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf - non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23) member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
*Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1) non-member*




*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## hockeyprincess

Passed ROFR!!! Just got the email this AM, can't wait for our first trip Home!!


----------



## TLSnell1981

hockeyprincess said:


> Passed ROFR!!! Just got the email this AM, can't wait for our first trip Home!!



  ​


----------



## TenThousandVolts

PASSED! 

tenthousandvolts-- 130 SSR (Jun) 27 banked 07 points, 130 08 points, 130 09 points... points $71.54, SELLER pays all closing costs/fees, SELLER pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) GMAC

I think this is another new low when you consider closing costs and mfs.  I am SOOOOOO happy!  Treehouses here I come!!!!


----------



## hockeyprincess

WOW tenthousand that IS good!! Contrats!


----------



## mom of princessx2

Congrats!!!  That is a fabulous deal!!  I am still waiting so maybe we will be neighbors soon!!


----------



## TenThousandVolts

mom of princessx2 said:


> Congrats!!!  That is a fabulous deal!!  I am still waiting so maybe we will be neighbors soon!!



You will hear soon!  I think you will get good news!


----------



## Rileygirl

Fantastic deal


----------



## bookwormde

Quite a bargain

Wish I had some free cash, I would be looking at SSR points to get a treehouse.

bookwormde


----------



## Mouse511

Nice deal - and I thoughts ours was was a good one...you put ours to shame !!!


----------



## colonialtinker

TenThousandVolts said:


> PASSED!
> 
> tenthousandvolts-- 130 SSR (Jun) 27 banked 07 points, 130 08 points, 130 09 points... points $71.54, SELLER pays all closing costs/fees, SELLER pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) GMAC
> 
> I think this is another new low when you consider closing costs and mfs.  I am SOOOOOO happy!  Treehouses here I come!!!!



Can you negotiate a contract for me?  Wow great deal


----------



## deide71

Wow!  That is a great deal.  I've had my eye out for an SSR add on...I've found some okay deals, but nothing like that!


----------



## lugnut33

Mouse511 said:


> Nice deal - and I thoughts ours was was a good one...you put ours to shame !!!



No doubt, I thought me getting 120 pts @ 80 per pt. and seller paying 08 mouse fees was good, but that is awesome.  Guess I should have waited longer.  Oh well, I've years of vacations to get that back.  

I think this also just shows that DVC isn't  turning down an offer.


----------



## TenThousandVolts

lugnut33 said:


> No doubt, I thought me getting 120 pts @ 80 per pt. and seller paying 08 mouse fees was good, but that is awesome.  Guess I should have waited longer.  Oh well, I've years of vacations to get that back.
> 
> I think this also just shows that DVC isn't  turning down an offer.



If it makes you feel any better, I paid $86 for my 1st set of SSR points- I don't regret it for a minute.
They did just ROFR a 300 point contract that had a $63pp pricetag- so they haven't completely stopped ROFR for SSR.


----------



## TLSnell1981

TenThousandVolts said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I paid $86 for my 1st set of SSR points- I don't regret it for a minute.
> They did just ROFR a 300 point contract that had a $63pp pricetag- so they haven't completely stopped ROFR for SSR.



Were you able to get the same use year?


----------



## gray52

Our OKW just passed ROFR!  SUB: 9/22, PASSED: 10/03, 100pts, $70/pt, December UY, No '08pts, all '09 points, seller pays '08 MF, buyer pays CC. 2042.

For many years we wanted to be DVC members... but as with all luxery items we purchase, we waited until we could pay cash. Our entire family (DH, DW, DS4 & DD1) is thrilled to finally be members!!!

1992  Off Site
1995  Dixie Landings (POR) Honeymoon 
1997  Off site
2000  Villas at Disney Institute
2001 - Swan
2002  CSR
2003  Off site
2006  POFQ
2007  CBR
2008  Disneyland (Hotel Del Coronado)
2009 - OKW - OUR NEW HOME


----------



## TenThousandVolts

TLSnell1981 said:


> Were you able to get the same use year?



I already had 2 use years- but yes I was able to get one of my existing UY (Jun)


----------



## TenThousandVolts

gray52 said:


> Our OKW just passed ROFR!  SUB: 9/22, PASSED: 10/03, 100pts, $70/pt, December UY, No '08pts, all '09 points, seller pays '08 MF, buyer pays CC. 2042.
> For many years we wanted to be DVC members... but as with all luxery items we purchase, we waited until we could pay cash. Our entire family (DH, DW, DS4 & DD1) is thrilled to finally be members!!!



  Awesome! I love OKW- congrats!


----------



## TLSnell1981

Wow!! We just passed ROFR in record time......sub 09/26..waived 10/03.  It took Disney over 30 days on our first contract.  I guess since I wasn't in a hurry this time....it zoomed through.


----------



## mom of princessx2

We made it!!!  Just recvd news that Disney waived ROFR!!  Ours was submitted 9/11 so it took just over 3weeks for us to hear back.  THV here we come!!!


----------



## mickeys girl 52

I just heard I was passed for ROFfR. That was fast. I think it was submitted on 0/26.
  I am thrilled. Now after so many years of Disney trips I m finally an owner. I only wish I had done it sooner.

SSR 175 pts. dec (uy) all 08 pts available. seller paid all 08 m.f. and closing costs


----------



## TLSnell1981

mom of princessx2 said:


> We made it!!!  Just recvd news that Disney waived ROFR!!  Ours was submitted 9/11 so it took just over 3weeks for us to hear back.  THV here we come!!!


Congratulations!!!


----------



## mom of princessx2

TLSnell1981 said:


> Congratulations!!!



You too!!  Yours was so fast you barely had time to even think about it!


----------



## TenThousandVolts

mom of princessx2 said:


> We made it!!!  Just recvd news that Disney waived ROFR!!  Ours was submitted 9/11 so it took just over 3weeks for us to hear back.  THV here we come!!!


----------



## 5forDiz

CONGRATS  Gray 52 & family !!  We own at OKW too &  it !

Ten Thousand Volts CONGRATS to you also on your GREAT add-on !!
Send some pixie dust our way, we're considering an SSR add-on  & hope we turn one up as good as yours !


----------



## Donald is #1

hockeyprincess, tenthousandvolts, gray52, TLSnell1981, mom of princessx2, mickeys girl 52, congratulations on passing ROFR!  


OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   

*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------ 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------ 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie---------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------ 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC---------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122----------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater------------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB----------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch---------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan------------------ 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279---------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel--------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56--------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-------  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog-------------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------- 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth------ 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7--------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24------------ 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn----- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman------ 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire------------ 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------- 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell--------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw-----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad---------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet-------------- 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36------------ 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd--------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh---------- 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1-- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer---------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
Carlav--------------- 170 BCV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom---------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
*TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member*




*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS




*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
*hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)*
*gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)*




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
*tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC*
*mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member*
*mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)*




*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS



*PASSED - VWL:* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS




*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)


*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)


*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - BCV:*



*WAITING - BWV:*



*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points

*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
thesupersmartguy---- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
Michelle2-------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $80, all '07, '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/7) non-member, TSS
sandy0904-------------200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23) member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1) non-member




*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## mickeymisfit

Submitted 9/25 passed 10/3

BWV 153 points Dec UY 139 '07 points all 153 '08 points $80 pp


----------



## PKWallaby

Please add our resale to the passed list:

270 BWV (Feb), $81/point.  208 banked '08 points, all '09.  Buyer pays closing, split '08 MF.  Submitted 9/18, passed 10/1.

Yeah me!!  Sorry, can't help myself.  I have been waiting to post something on this board for quite a while.  Knew I wanted to buy, knew where I wanted to buy, just needed to save enough money to make it happen...........all I had to do was go back to work 
I know, working to go on vacation...call me crazy but that is what I did!


----------



## TLSnell1981

PKWallaby said:


> Please add our resale to the passed list:
> 
> 270 BWV (Feb), $81/point.  208 banked '08 points, all '09.  Buyer pays closing, split '08 MF.  Submitted 9/18, passed 10/1.
> 
> Yeah me!!  Sorry, can't help myself.  I have been waiting to post something on this board for quite a while.  Knew I wanted to buy, knew where I wanted to buy, just needed to save enough money to make it happen...........all I had to do was go back to work
> I know, working to go on vacation...call me crazy but that is what I did!



      ​


----------



## michellev

Please add me to the waiting (impatiently) list.   

160 pnts AKV.  Dec use year.  85.00/pnt.  All 07 pnts and all 08 pnts coming in Dec.  Seller pays strange GMAC fee, Buyer pays closing.  Submitted Sept 30.

Our first purchase!!


----------



## Donald is #1

mickeymisfit, PKWallaby, congratulations on passing ROFR!  

michellev, good luck with your contract! 

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   

*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------ 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------ 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie---------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------ 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC---------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122----------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater------------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB----------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch---------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan------------------ 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279---------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel--------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56--------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-------  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog-------------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------- 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth------ 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7--------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24------------ 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn----- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman------ 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire------------ 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------- 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell--------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw-----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad---------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet-------------- 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36------------ 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd--------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh---------- 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1-- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer---------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
Carlav--------------- 170 BCV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
*mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)*
*PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member*






*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS




*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)




*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS



*PASSED - VWL:* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS




*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)


*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)


*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
*michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30) non-member, GMAC*


*WAITING - BCV:*



*WAITING - BWV:*



*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points

*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
thesupersmartguy---- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
Michelle2-------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $80, all '07, '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/7) non-member, TSS
sandy0904-------------200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23) member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1) non-member




*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## thesupersmartguy

Congrats all, I'm still waiting on 28 OKW points to go through.


----------



## brp

Should have posted this earlier, but we just got the info from Disney in the mail, so it jogged my memory:

We passed ROFR for two properties around 9/7:

Beach Club, 150 pts., $86/pt. 90 points remaining for 2009 (March) use year. Submitted 8/27

Boardwalk, 100 pts. $93/pt. all 2009 points remaining for (June) use year. Submitted 8/24.

Cheers.


----------



## dec5girl

Closed yesterday on my Boardwalk points!  Looking forward to many more Disney Vacations!


----------



## Donald is #1

brp, congratulations on passing ROFR!  


OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   

*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------ 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------ 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie---------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------ 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC---------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122----------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater------------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB----------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch---------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan------------------ 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279---------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel--------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56--------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-------  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog-------------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------- 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth------ 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7--------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24------------ 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn----- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman------ 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire------------ 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------- 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell--------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw-----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad---------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet-------------- 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36------------ 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd--------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh---------- 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1-- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer---------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
Carlav--------------- 170 BCV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
*brp----------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)*




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS




*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)




*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS



*PASSED - VWL:* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS




*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)


*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)


*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30) non-member, GMAC


*WAITING - BCV:*



*WAITING - BWV:*



*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points

*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
thesupersmartguy---- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
Michelle2-------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $80, all '07, '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/7) non-member, TSS
sandy0904-------------200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23) member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1) non-member




*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Slakk

I just sold 50 BCV points Dec UY 36 '08, 50 '09  $100 a point passed ROFR on Monday


----------



## Ann B

Just heard that disney have waived their right of first refusal!  
Can't believe that it came through so quickly - submitted 10/1 and waived 10/8!
We are so excited.


----------



## craiggers

Just passed ROFL!!!!


Wilderness Lodge 50 points,  February  use year.  Priced at $87 per point. Included 50 banked points.


----------



## rooneymouse

I just received an email from Timesharestore saying that Disney waived ROFR on my contract! BWV 290 pts/$81 PP Sept UY, 290 '08 points, all '09 points, seller pays '08 MF, buyer pays closing


----------



## Tink6666

Just passed ROFR!! Wow a week and that was that!! 

SSR 200 points, 98 banked from 2007, 200 from 2008, 200 there after. $77/ pt buyer paid $500 closing cost Seller pd MF until 2009. August UY

Should close within 28 days!!!!


----------



## desertgirl

Boy was that fast!  On Friday I talked to The Timeshare Store, by Saturday it got sent to Disney and we found out today that we made it through ROFR!  Four days total!   100 points at the Boardwalk, all points coming in February at $84 a point.

Woo Hoo!  Now I can officially get excited.  .


----------



## Donald is #1

Slakk, congratulations on selling your contract!  

Ann B, craiggers, rooneymouse, Tink6666, desertgirl, congratulations on passing ROFR!  


OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   

*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------ 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------ 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie---------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------ 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC---------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122----------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater------------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB----------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch---------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan------------------ 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279---------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel--------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56--------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-------  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog-------------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------- 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth------ 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7--------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24------------ 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn----- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman------ 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire------------ 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------- 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell--------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw-----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad---------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet-------------- 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36------------ 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd--------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh---------- 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1-- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer---------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
Carlav--------------- 170 BCV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
brp----------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
*Slakk (seller) -------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)*



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
*brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)*
*rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS*
*desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS*




*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???) – member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS




*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
*Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member*
*Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms – see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS



*PASSED - VWL:* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 ’08pts, 25 ’09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17) – member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
*craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)*


*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no ‘06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22) – non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until ‘09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays ‘08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)


*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated ’07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?) – assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 ‘05 pts banked, 160 ‘06 pts & 160 ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22) – member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 ’06 pts & 150 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until ’08, buyer pays closing and ’08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3) – non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six ‘07 pts & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)


*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked ’07 & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23) – member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30) non-member, GMAC


*WAITING - BCV:*



*WAITING - BWV:*



*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points

*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
thesupersmartguy---- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
Michelle2-------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $80, all '07, '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/7) non-member, TSS
sandy0904-------------200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23) member


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## gatordoc

I passed ROFR!!!  And today's my birthday  

I've not posted much on this board since joining, but have been reading carefully for quite some time (seems like someone else asked pretty much every question I had).  I just wanted to thank everyone as this has been a most helpful source of information as I considered buying DVC.

The details:
VWL 150 points beginning in 2009 (with 127 points for 2008), Oct UY, $79PP, buyer pays closing and MF for remaining 2008 points, submitted 10/1, passed 10/9, through Jaki and **** (thanks!)

I'm so excited!  Now gotta start saving up for some BWV points...


----------



## bobbiwoz

gatordoc said:


> I passed ROFR!!!  And today's my birthday
> 
> I've not posted much on this board since joining, but have been reading carefully for quite some time (seems like someone else asked pretty much every question I had).  I just wanted to thank everyone as this has been a most helpful source of information as I considered buying DVC.
> 
> The details:
> VWL 150 points beginning in 2009 (with 127 points for 2008), Oct UY, $79PP, buyer pays closing and MF for remaining 2008 points, submitted 10/1, passed 10/9, through Jaki and **** (thanks!)
> 
> I'm so excited!  Now gotta start saving up for some BWV points...


 

Happy Birthday, Congratulations on your purchase, VWL neighbor!
Bobbi


----------



## michellev

You can change me from waiting to PASSED!!   

michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30) non-member, GMAC


----------



## PutnamDS

I am waiting for:

Putnamds - - - - - - 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF

This is through Timeshare Store.  Do they tell you when they actually submit it to Disney?  I am not sure if they have done this or not yet.  They received my downpayment and paperwork already, that's about all I know.

D


----------



## permavac

Passed ROFR on a tiny 25 point contract at HHI - paid cash and looking to double to 50 next year (slow and steady wins the race!  ) (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 points, (sub 9/22/08, passed 10/3), buyer pays closing costs, seller pays MF for '08 and '09 - TTS - newbie.  Hope that's the right format!


----------



## Donald is #1

gatordoc, michellev, permavac, congratulations on passing ROFR!  

PutnamDS, good luck with your contract! 

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   

*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------ 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------ 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie---------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------ 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC---------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122----------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
*michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC*



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater------------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB----------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch---------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan------------------ 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279---------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel--------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56--------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-------  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog-------------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------- 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth------ 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7--------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24------------ 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn----- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman------ 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire------------ 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------- 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell--------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw-----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad---------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet-------------- 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36------------ 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd--------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh---------- 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1-- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer---------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
Carlav--------------- 170 BCV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
brp----------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) -------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
*permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS*




*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS



*PASSED - VWL:* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
*gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)*



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)


*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)


*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*


*WAITING - BCV:*



*WAITING - BWV:*



*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points

*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
thesupersmartguy---- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
Michelle2-------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $80, all '07, '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/7) non-member, TSS
sandy0904-------------200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23) member
*PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF, TTS*

*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Melani

Melani------- 75 BWV (Dec), 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & doc fees, ? buyer or seller pay '08 mf ?,  (sub 10/10), GMAC

Well actually - 
we emailed & phoned offer to GMAC    9/24
received (email) offer paperwork         9/25
faxed back                                         9/26
received & returned addendum (email) about point total for '08                                               10/10


----------



## Deb & Bill

Melani said:


> Melani------- 75 BWV (Dec), 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & doc fees, ? buyer or seller pay '08 mf ?,  (sub 10/10), GMAC
> 
> Well actually -
> we emailed & phoned offer to GMAC    9/24
> received (email) offer paperwork         9/25
> faxed back                                         9/26
> received & returned addendum (email) about point total for '08                                               10/10



What did you offer per point?


----------



## Melani

Their asking price - $80/pt.


----------



## lapeter

My crystal ball says Disney will NOT ROFR you. Here is a pre-congratulations.



Melani said:


> Their asking price - $80/pt.


----------



## Donald is #1

Melani, good luck with your contract! 

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   

*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------ 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------ 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie---------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------ 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC---------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122----------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater------------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB----------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch---------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan------------------ 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279---------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel--------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56--------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-------  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog-------------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------- 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth------ 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7--------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24------------ 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn----- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman------ 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire------------ 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------- 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell--------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw-----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad---------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet-------------- 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36------------ 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd--------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh---------- 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1-- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer---------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
Carlav--------------- 170 BCV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
brp----------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) -------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS




*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS



*PASSED - VWL:* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)


*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)


*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*


*WAITING - BCV:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
*Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees (sub 10/10) GMAC*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points

*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
thesupersmartguy---- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
Michelle2-------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $80, all '07, '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/7) non-member, TSS
sandy0904-------------200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23) member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF, TTS

*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## rcosta

We just bought 100 OKW points at $71/point.  It passed ROFR.  We have 2008 points included.


----------



## Brownieone

Making first DVC purchase...100 points SSR @ $81/ppt.  August year.  Get 10 banked 2007, all 2008, and all 2009 points.  Seller pays closing costs.  We pay membership for Nov/Dec 2008.  Close on 3 Nov.  We were notified last week we made it thru ROFR.

And happy Columbus Day everyone.

- B1


----------



## Hazzard101

Ok, the new guy is going to go for broke and ask the stupid question. Here goes, ROFR what the heck is it and how does it work. I am new to all this and am trying to figure out what you all are talking about.  Is there a criteria they use? Or do they just randomly choose the ones they don't like. I am seeing some approved for the same price others have been denied for. 
Ok, now that I have gotten that off my chest.  
Thanks in advance for your help in understanding.
Hazz


----------



## DVC Mike

Hazzard101 said:


> Here goes, ROFR what the heck is it and how does it work. I am new to all this and am trying to figure out what you all are talking about. Is there a criteria they use? Or do they just randomly choose the ones they don't like.


 
As far as I have been able to determine, DVC places all the contracts on a big wall. They then have monkeys throw darts at the wall. If a dart hits a contract, DVC exercises ROFR on that contract.

Seriously, I don't think anyone knows for sure.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Hazzard101 said:


> Ok, the new guy is going to go for broke and ask the stupid question. Here goes, ROFR what the heck is it and how does it work. I am new to all this and am trying to figure out what you all are talking about.  Is there a criteria they use? Or do they just randomly choose the ones they don't like. I am seeing some approved for the same price others have been denied for.
> Ok, now that I have gotten that off my chest.
> Thanks in advance for your help in understanding.
> Hazz



ROFR = Right of First Refusal.  On all resales, DVC has the right to turn down the sale based on the price.  In order to keep the product sales high, Disney wouldn't let lower costs sales go through, except maybe for VB and HHI.  Now, with all the new property to sell (BLT, AKV, GCV), they want to sell as much as possible, so they are not exercising ROFR so much.  That means, almost any price is possible.  In the past, Disney would buy the lower priced resales right out from under the potential purchaser to keep the price higher. 

In other words, DVC buys it at the advertised price out from under the potential buyer and sells it at their own price.  So the seller still sells their points, still pays the commission, but the buyer doesn't get anything and gets their escrow funds returned.


----------



## tiffsix

hi! we are trying to buy an additional 100 points at AKL at $92.50/point thru the Timeshare Store. Disney received our file on 9/15/08 and we are still waiting! 30 days is almost up! Timeshare Store says this isn't good or bad, just that sometimes Disney takes a while on some files and not others. Anyone else nearing 30 days?


----------



## Donald is #1

rcosta, Brownieone, congratulations on passing ROFR!  

tiffsix, good luck with your contract! 

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   

*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------ 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------ 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie---------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------ 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC---------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122----------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater------------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB----------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch---------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan------------------ 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279---------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel--------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56--------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-------  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog-------------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------- 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth------ 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7--------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24------------ 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn----- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman------ 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire------------ 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------- 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell--------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw-----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad---------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet-------------- 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36------------ 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd--------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh---------- 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1-- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer---------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
Carlav--------------- 170 BCV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
brp----------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) -------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS




*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
*rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (???) $71, all '08 pts*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
*Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS



*PASSED - VWL:* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)


*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)


*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
*tiffsix--------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5 (sub 9/15) member, TTS*


*WAITING - BCV:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees (sub 10/10) GMAC


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points

*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
thesupersmartguy---- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
Michelle2-------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $80, all '07, '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/7) non-member, TSS
sandy0904-------------200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23) member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF, TTS

*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Melani

rcosta said:


> We just bought 100 OKW points at $71/point.  It passed ROFR.  We have 2008 points included.



WOW!


----------



## rcosta

Hi,  I posted last night that we passed in OKW for 100 pts at $71/point.  I neglected to mention this was not an extended contract and the use year is October.
Sorry and thanks.

Rich


----------



## Hazzard101

Deb & Bill said:


> ROFR = Right of First Refusal.  On all resales, DVC has the right to turn down the sale based on the price.  In order to keep the product sales high, Disney wouldn't let lower costs sales go through, except maybe for VB and HHI.  Now, with all the new property to sell (BLT, AKV, GCV), they want to sell as much as possible, so they are not exercising ROFR so much.  That means, almost any price is possible.  In the past, Disney would buy the lower priced resales right out from under the potential purchaser to keep the price higher.
> 
> In other words, DVC buys it at the advertised price out from under the potential buyer and sells it at their own price.  So the seller still sells their points, still pays the commission, but the buyer doesn't get anything and gets their escrow funds returned.



Thanks for all the help.  I have been trying to make a decision on whether
to buy new or resale.  I went to Disney with my awesome wife and four friends in September.  This was my first trip and my wife had been many times before.  I really love it and want to get DVC. so thanks for all the info
I do, however, believe there is some truth to the big wall and monkey theory previously mentioned.  
Hazz


----------



## PutnamDS

I got an e-mail saying our information was submitted to Disney on 10/14, so we can add that to my listing, if you get a chance.

PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF, TTS (sub 10/14)

Wonder what took so long to submit it to Disney?

Deb


----------



## Donald is #1

rcosta, PutnamDS, thanks for the update!  

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   

*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------ 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------ 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie---------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------ 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC---------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122----------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater------------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB----------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch---------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan------------------ 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279---------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel--------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56--------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-------  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog-------------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------- 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth------ 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7--------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24------------ 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn----- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman------ 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire------------ 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------- 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell--------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw-----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad---------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet-------------- 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36------------ 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd--------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh---------- 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1-- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer---------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
Carlav--------------- 170 BCV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
brp----------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) -------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS




*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS



*PASSED - VWL:* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)


*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)


*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
tiffsix--------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5 (sub 9/15) member, TTS


*WAITING - BCV:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees (sub 10/10) GMAC


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points

*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
thesupersmartguy---- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
Michelle2-------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $80, all '07, '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/7) non-member, TSS
sandy0904-------------200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23) member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14) TTS

*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## thayes21

Hi!  Another one for your listing.

And thank you for continually updating your list.  It certainly was a great resource when looking at purchasing a resale!


thayes21 -- 100 OKW (2042) (Oct) $75, 16 '07 points, all '08 points, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17) member


Tom


----------



## PutnamDS

tiffsix said:


> hi! we are trying to buy an additional 100 points at AKL at $92.50/point thru the Timeshare Store. Disney received our file on 9/15/08 and we are still waiting! 30 days is almost up! Timeshare Store says this isn't good or bad, just that sometimes Disney takes a while on some files and not others. Anyone else nearing 30 days?



Tiffsix - Did this ever go through?  What were the results?  Sorry if I missed it.

Deb


----------



## Donald is #1

thayes21, good luck with your contract! 

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   

*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------ 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------ 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie---------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------ 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC---------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122----------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater------------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB----------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch---------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan------------------ 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279---------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel--------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56--------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-------  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog-------------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------- 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth------ 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7--------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24------------ 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn----- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman------ 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire------------ 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------- 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell--------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw-----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad---------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet-------------- 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36------------ 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd--------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh---------- 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1-- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer---------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
Carlav--------------- 170 BCV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
brp----------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) -------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS




*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS



*PASSED - VWL:* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)


*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)


*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
tiffsix--------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5 (sub 9/15) member, TTS


*WAITING - BCV:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees (sub 10/10) GMAC


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points

*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
thesupersmartguy---- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts
*thayes21------------ 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17) member*

*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
Michelle2-------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $80, all '07, '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/7) non-member, TSS
sandy0904-------------200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23) member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14) TTS

*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## tiffsix

PutnamDS said:


> Tiffsix - Did this ever go through?  What were the results?  Sorry if I missed it.
> 
> Deb



Nope, not yet. I spoke to Timeshare STore a few days ago. Apparently, the people we are buying the points from, their daughter works for Disney and they need to get her signature as she must have been involved in the original purchase. It has been over 30 days. They are hoping we can still close by the beg. of November. Frustrated that it is taking so long!


----------



## PutnamDS

WOW, tiffsix!  That is amazing!  I didn't realize this type of thing could happen.  If you were the one holding up the works, bet folks would not be so patient!  I am really sorry about your long wait.  Argh.  Hope mine doesn't take that long.  

Deb


----------



## speedyf

Please add me to the waiting for ROFR list as well....hoping to be a new member soon.

speedyf ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17) non-member (TSS)

Thanks...
Speed


----------



## dizhoni

We found a new contract today!

OKW 50 points/$69 with June use year. It has all 08 and 09 points.  Seller pays 08 MF, buyer pays closing.  2042 contract and already a member.


----------



## Donald is #1

speedyf, dizhoni, good luck with your contracts! 

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   

*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------ 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------ 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie---------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------ 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC---------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122----------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater------------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB----------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch---------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan------------------ 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279---------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel--------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56--------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-------  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog-------------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------- 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth------ 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7--------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24------------ 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn----- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman------ 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire------------ 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------- 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell--------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw-----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad---------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet-------------- 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36------------ 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd--------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh---------- 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1-- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer---------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
Carlav--------------- 170 BCV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
brp----------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) -------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS




*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS



*PASSED - VWL:* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)


*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)


*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
tiffsix--------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5 (sub 9/15) member, TTS


*WAITING - BCV:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees (sub 10/10) GMAC


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points

*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
thesupersmartguy---- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts
thayes21------------ 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17) member
*dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member*
*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
Michelle2-------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $80, all '07, '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/7) non-member, TSS
sandy0904-------------200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23) member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14) TTS
*speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17) non-member, TSS*


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## laglenn

70 OKW (2042) (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)


----------



## TLSnell1981

tiffsix said:


> hi! we are trying to buy an additional 100 points at AKL at $92.50/point thru the Timeshare Store. Disney received our file on 9/15/08 and we are still waiting! 30 days is almost up! Timeshare Store says this isn't good or bad, just that sometimes Disney takes a while on some files and not others. Anyone else nearing 30 days?



Yep!  Our first contract took 35 days.


----------



## PutnamDS

The Timeshare Store just notified me that they have received notification from Disney that they are waiving their right to purchase.  

So you can change my entry to PASSED!!  Very cool!

PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS

Deb


----------



## Donald is #1

laglenn, PutnamDS, congratulations on passing ROFR!  



OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   

*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------ 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------ 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie---------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------ 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC---------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122----------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater------------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB----------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch---------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan------------------ 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279---------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel--------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56--------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-------  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog-------------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------- 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth------ 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7--------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24------------ 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn----- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman------ 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire------------ 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------- 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell--------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw-----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad---------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet-------------- 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36------------ 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd--------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh---------- 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1-- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer---------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
Carlav--------------- 170 BCV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
brp----------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) -------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS




*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
*laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)*




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
*PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS



*PASSED - VWL:* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)


*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)


*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
tiffsix--------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5 (sub 9/15) member, TTS


*WAITING - BCV:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees (sub 10/10) GMAC


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points

*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
thesupersmartguy---- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts
thayes21------------ 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17) member
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
Michelle2-------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $80, all '07, '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/7) non-member, TSS
sandy0904-------------200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23) member
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17) non-member, TSS


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Uncle Remus

I'm on the waiting list:

150 (BCV) $90. (50 banked pts from '07, 150 pts from 8/08, all '09 pts), buyer pays closing. 


This is my first buy.


----------



## Disney Princess

You can add us to the list (and thank you!).  100 points at BWV; August use year; 59 2008 points available, all 2009 points coming.  Buyer pays closing, seller pays 2008 MFs.  $82 a point.  Our docs were sent to Disney for ROFR today.

Please let me know if you need more info!


----------



## lapeter

May I be the first to welcome you home. Disney will not ROFR you. Congrats.



Disney Princess said:


> You can add us to the list (and thank you!).  100 points at BWV; August use year; 59 2008 points available, all 2009 points coming.  Buyer pays closing, seller pays 2008 MFs.  $82 a point.  Our docs were sent to Disney for ROFR today.
> 
> Please let me know if you need more info!


----------



## tiffsix

As of yesterday, our add on of 100 points at AK passed. ($92.50/point - (100) 2008 points, all of 2009 and seller pays closing costs) It went to Disney on 9/15! geesh it took forever! said our final paperwork will be arriving in 28 days? this takes forever, our original purchase did not take this long. Happy it finally went through though...i see many more Disney vacations in our future!


----------



## cherylmc

Waiting on ROFR.  We made an offer today on 25 pts @ VWL for $81 pp w/Aug UY.  We pay closing costs & admin fee.  Seller pays '08 dues.  Contract comes w/full '08 & '09 points.

Hope this provides all the info... please let me know if there is something I missed.


----------



## Disney Princess

lapeter said:


> May I be the first to welcome you home. Disney will not ROFR you. Congrats.



Thanks!!!  That is what we are hoping.  We can't wait to be official members.


----------



## ldrprn

We are also waiting. 150 OKW $75/per point(150 2008 points available all 2009 points March UY) Went to ROFR 10/18. Everything else in place. Now just waiting patiently. Thanks for all the support and info I have recieved form the boards. It made the process sooooo much easier.


----------



## carstinsmom

just found out rofr was waived and our paperwork should be to us in 28 days or less.  we got ssr with all 2008 points (100) and 09 points coming in Aug. 2009 at 85.00 a point.  we are paying closing costs.  thanks to all who provided the information for my many hours of research done here on the disboards.  we are so excited, we already had a trip planned for Feb. so just hoping we get everything back in time that something will still be available for our trip.


----------



## Donald is #1

Uncle Remus, Disney Princess, cherylmc, ldrprn, good luck with your contracts! 

tiffsix, carstinsmom, congratulations on passing ROFR!  



OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   

*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------ 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------ 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie---------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------ 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC---------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122----------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
*tiffsix--------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS*



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater------------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB----------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch---------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan------------------ 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279---------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel--------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56--------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-------  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog-------------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------- 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth------ 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7--------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24------------ 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn----- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman------ 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire------------ 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------- 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell--------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw-----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad---------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet-------------- 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36------------ 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd--------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh---------- 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1-- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer---------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
Carlav--------------- 170 BCV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
brp----------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) -------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS




*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
*carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)*




*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS



*PASSED - VWL:* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)


*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)


*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*


*WAITING - BCV:*
*Uncle Remus---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member *



*WAITING - BWV:*
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees (sub 10/10) GMAC
*Disney Princess-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21)*




*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points

*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
thesupersmartguy---- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts
thayes21------------ 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17) member
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member
*ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18) *


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
Michelle2-------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $80, all '07, '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/7) non-member, TSS
sandy0904-------------200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23) member
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17) non-member, TSS


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
*cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf, GMAC*


----------



## Donald is #1

ldrprn said:


> We are also waiting. 150 OKW $75/per point(150 2008 points available all 2009 points March UY) Went to ROFR 10/18. Everything else in place. Now just waiting patiently. Thanks for all the support and info I have recieved form the boards. It made the process sooooo much easier.




Does this contract have the original expiration date or the extended one?


----------



## ldrprn

Sorry, Original date 2042


----------



## Carlav

Hello
 I recently closed on buying point for the Boardwalk villas. You have me under the column Beach CLub. Can you move me under the right building. the $80 a point I purchase does not look right under the Beach Club title. Just do a search for Carlav. Its the only one entry. thanks Carla


----------



## Uncle Remus

Timeshare Store notified me yesterday they sent the paperwork to Disney for ROFR.


----------



## Donald is #1

Carlav said:


> Hello
> I just passed the Disney Right of first Refusal and they are letting me buy
> Beach Club Villas - $80.00 a point. 170 points coming in 12/2008. Seller paid 2008 point fees. I am paying selling fees.  I am a Very Very Happy first time Timeshare owner. Should have done this years ago. Carlav





Carlav said:


> Hello
> I recently closed on buying point for the Boardwalk villas. You have me under the column Beach CLub. Can you move me under the right building. the $80 a point I purchase does not look right under the Beach Club title. Just do a search for Carlav. Its the only one entry. thanks Carla




Is it only the building that is wrong?


----------



## Donald is #1

ldrprn, Carlav, Uncle Remus, thanks for the update!  

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   

*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------ 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------ 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie---------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------ 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC---------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122----------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix--------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater------------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB----------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch---------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan------------------ 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279---------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel--------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56--------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-------  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog-------------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------- 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth------ 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7--------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24------------ 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn----- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman------ 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire------------ 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------- 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell--------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw-----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad---------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet-------------- 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36------------ 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd--------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh---------- 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1-- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer---------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp----------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) -------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS




*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)




*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS



*PASSED - VWL:* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)


*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)


*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*


*WAITING - BCV:*
Uncle Remus---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22) non-member 



*WAITING - BWV:*
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees (sub 10/10) GMAC
Disney Princess-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21)




*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points

*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
thesupersmartguy---- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts
thayes21------------ 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17) member
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
Michelle2-------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $80, all '07, '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/7) non-member, TSS
sandy0904-------------200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23) member
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17) non-member, TSS


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf, GMAC


----------



## Carlav

Yes, I think I am dislexic. I have no idea why I stated I bought into the Beach Cub Villas.. It is the Boardwalk. I am so sorry about that, I guiess I was so excited about owning my first points of the Disney Magic... Carlav


----------



## Donald is #1

Carlav said:


> Yes, I think I am dislexic. I have no idea why I stated I bought into the Beach Cub Villas.. It is the Boardwalk. I am so sorry about that, I guiess I was so excited about owning my first points of the Disney Magic... Carlav




I can perfectly understand that!  I was just about bouncing off the walls when I became a member.    I should have you in the right spot now.


----------



## Disneydaydreaming

Got word that we passed ROFR on our 150 SSR points (Dec UY at $76/point) on 10/3 and received our closing documents today.


----------



## Donald is #1

Disneydaydreaming, congratulations on passing ROFR!  

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   

*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------ 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------ 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie---------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------ 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC---------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122----------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix--------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater------------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB----------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch---------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan------------------ 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279---------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel--------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56--------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-------  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog-------------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------- 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth------ 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7--------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24------------ 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn----- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman------ 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire------------ 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------- 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell--------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw-----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad---------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet-------------- 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36------------ 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd--------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh---------- 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1-- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer---------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp----------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) -------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS




*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
*Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member*




*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS



*PASSED - VWL:* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)


*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)


*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*


*WAITING - BCV:*
Uncle Remus---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22) non-member 



*WAITING - BWV:*
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees (sub 10/10) GMAC
Disney Princess-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21)




*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points

*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
thesupersmartguy---- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts
thayes21------------ 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17) member
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
Michelle2-------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $80, all '07, '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/7) non-member, TSS
sandy0904-------------200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17) non-member, TSS


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf, GMAC


----------



## jschrots

Just passed ROFR:

OKW (2042) Feb use year: 50 points for $72/pt
53 points on hold, 47 for 2008 and 50 for 2009

So excited to "own" part of the Disney magic!!


----------



## dsquarednz

We passed ROFR on 10/3 (although weren't notified until last Thurs!!), after bidding in late Sept.

VWL, 170 points (August).  All 2008 points, we paid the maintenance fees for 2008 and closing costs of approx $500.


----------



## Nicola2010

Hello i am already a DVC member at SSR but we are looking to add on.

Can anyone give a rough estimation of how much the closing fees would be on a purchase between 50 and 100 points at SSR?

Trying to work out if it would work out cheaper for us to do resale or direct with Disney... there seems to be so many of you doing resale but does it work out cheaper for smallish add ons?

Trying to stretch the money as much as we can at the mo as saving up for our Disney wedding too.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Donald is #1

jschrots, dsquarednz, congratulations on passing ROFR!  

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   

*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------ 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------ 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie---------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------ 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC---------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122----------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix--------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater------------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB----------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch---------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan------------------ 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279---------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel--------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56--------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-------  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog-------------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------- 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth------ 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7--------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24------------ 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn----- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman------ 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire------------ 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------- 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell--------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw-----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad---------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet-------------- 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36------------ 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd--------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh---------- 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1-- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer---------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp----------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) -------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS




*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
*jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member




*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS



*PASSED - VWL:* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
*dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $??, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)*



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)


*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)


*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*


*WAITING - BCV:*
Uncle Remus---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22) non-member 



*WAITING - BWV:*
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees (sub 10/10) GMAC
Disney Princess-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21)




*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points

*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
thesupersmartguy---- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts
thayes21------------ 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17) member
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
Michelle2-------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $80, all '07, '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/7) non-member, TSS
sandy0904-------------200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17) non-member, TSS


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf, GMAC


----------



## dsquarednz

Sorry!  I forgot the most important part - $75/point.


----------



## Joy

We just made an offer on our very first contract:

Joy------- 50 VWL (Aug), 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf, (Will be submitted this week- by 10/31??), The Timeshare Store

Wish me luck!


----------



## thesupersmartguy

I just passed ROFR. Submitted 10/10 Passed 10/27.


----------



## hsteacher

Awaiting ROFR - submitted on 10/21 through TTS.  BWV, Oct UY, 251 points from 2007 banked, 350 2008 points so 601 points currently unused.  Seller pays MF for 2008.  Anxiously awaiting good news!


----------



## Donald is #1

dsquarednz, thanks for the update!  

Joy, hsteacher, good luck with your contracts! 

thesupersmartguy, congratulations on passing ROFR!  

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   

*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------ 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------ 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie---------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------ 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC---------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122----------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix--------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater------------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB----------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch---------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan------------------ 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279---------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel--------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56--------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-------  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog-------------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------- 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth------ 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7--------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24------------ 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn----- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman------ 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire------------ 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------- 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell--------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw-----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad---------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet-------------- 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36------------ 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd--------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh---------- 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1-- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer---------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp----------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) -------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS




*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
*thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member




*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS



*PASSED - VWL:* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)


*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)


*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*


*WAITING - BCV:*
Uncle Remus---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22) non-member 



*WAITING - BWV:*
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees (sub 10/10) GMAC
Disney Princess-------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21)
*hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $??, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21) TTS*



*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points

*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
thayes21------------ 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17) member
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
Michelle2-------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $80, all '07, '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/7) non-member, TSS
sandy0904-------------200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17) non-member, TSS


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf, GMAC
*Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $??, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30) TSS*


----------



## Melani

dsquarednz said:


> We passed ROFR on 10/3 (although weren't notified until last Thurs!!), after bidding in late Sept.




Whoa!  What was the explanation?  That's 20 days!  I would have thought they would be eager to get paid.

I have started checking my email every hour and standing by the mailbox every afternoon - hoping.  

We made an offer  on Sept.24 which was accepted Sept2.5.  
Signed and faxed initial docs on Sept.26.  
Emailed acknowledgment of point shortage on Oct. 10.  
And not a word since.  I've emailed my GMAC "agent" twice - no reply.

Is this pretty typical?


----------



## Resqlt

We submitted our paperwork on 9/24 and got word on 10/23 that we passed ROFR. SSR 150 pts. @ $74/point. Feb UY. Buyer pays closing, seller pays 2009 MF. (We don't get points until Feb. 2010) We are already DVC members, we just couldn't help ourselves with the addonitis.


----------



## dsquarednz

Melani said:


> Whoa!  What was the explanation?  That's 20 days!  I would have thought they would be eager to get paid.
> 
> I have started checking my email every hour and standing by the mailbox every afternoon - hoping.
> 
> We made an offer  on Sept.24 which was accepted Sept2.5.
> Signed and faxed initial docs on Sept.26.
> Emailed acknowledgment of point shortage on Oct. 10.
> And not a word since.  I've emailed my GMAC "agent" twice - no reply.
> 
> Is this pretty typical?



Yeah, not sure.  I submitted the bid sometime late September, and it was accepted a day later, submitted to Disney before 10/1.  My initial deposit was cashed by the Agent on 10/3 (DVCbyResale).

I followed up with the Agent 2 or 3 times, finally finding out that Disney had passed on ROFR back on 10/3 but had forgotten to tell them!  A bit disappointed that they didn't follow up in that time, though.

Don't know what the point shortage means or how that affects the process!


----------



## Joy

Sorry I forgot to put the price! $88 per point

Joy


----------



## speedyf

Just found out that my contract made it through ROFR....Woohoo!   

speedyf ----------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS

Thanks...
Speed


----------



## Disney Princess

We just received word that we passed ROFR!             

It was 100 points at BWV, August use year, $82/point, 58 2008 points, all 2009 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays 2008 MFs.  It only took a week to pass ROFR.    We worked with TTS.  This is our first contract (hopefully the first of many) and would recommend them again.

Please let us know if there are details we forgot - we are just too excited to think straight!!!!!!


----------



## thayes21

Disney waived its ROFR!!!! 

OKW here we come!!! 

thayes21 -- 100 OKW (2042) (Oct) $75, 16 '07 points, all '08 points, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (submitted 10/17, passed 10/28) member TTS

Tom


----------



## hsteacher

Donald #1 - sorry I fogot to put that our BWV is $78.  Thanks.


----------



## Donald is #1

Resqlt, speedyf, Disney Princess, thayes21, congratulations on passing ROFR!  

Joy, hsteacher, thanks for the update!  



OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   

*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------ 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------ 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie---------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------ 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC---------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122----------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix--------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater------------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB----------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch---------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan------------------ 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279---------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel--------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56--------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-------  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog-------------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------- 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth------ 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7--------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24------------ 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn----- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman------ 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire------------ 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------- 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell--------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw-----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad---------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet-------------- 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36------------ 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd--------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh---------- 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1-- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer---------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp----------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) -------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
*Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS




*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
*thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member*




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
*Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members*
*speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS



*PASSED - VWL:* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)


*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)


*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*


*WAITING - BCV:*
Uncle Remus---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22) non-member 



*WAITING - BWV:*
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees (sub 10/10) GMAC
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21) TTS



*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points

*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
Michelle2-------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $80, all '07, '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/7) non-member, TSS
sandy0904-------------200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)



*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf, GMAC
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30) TSS


----------



## ldrprn

Hooray 
Disney waived the ROFR and the contract is officially our. Can't wait to take our first trp. Now just waiting for closing papers.
Thanks to everyone for all the info on these boards, and everything that you all do to keep them going.


----------



## Uncle Remus

Hey Donald, guess what?

My buy in for BCV passed thru ROFR!


----------



## Melani

Donald is #1 said:


> WAITING - BWV:
> Melani----------------- 75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees (sub 10/10) GMAC



I just check with my "agent" she said still no word, but I did get clarification  on who pays what fees:

seller pays 2008 MF / buyer pays closing costs.


----------



## Donald is #1

ldrprn, Uncle Remus, congratulations on passing ROFR!  

Melani, thanks for the update!  



OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   

*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------ 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------ 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie---------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------ 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC---------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122----------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix--------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater------------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB----------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch---------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan------------------ 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279---------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel--------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56--------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-------  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog-------------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------- 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth------ 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7--------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24------------ 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn----- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman------ 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire------------ 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------- 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell--------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw-----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad---------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet-------------- 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36------------ 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd--------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh---------- 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1-- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer---------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp----------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) -------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
*Uncle Remus---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member *



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS




*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
*ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS



*PASSED - VWL:* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)


*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)


*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*


*WAITING - BCV:*




*WAITING - BWV:*
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10) GMAC
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21) TTS



*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points

*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
Michelle2-------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $80, all '07, '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/7) non-member, TSS
sandy0904-------------200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)



*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf, GMAC
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30) TSS


----------



## Thumper4me

I have an offer through TTS for 100 BWV points @ $81/point - October use year.  Buyer will pay closing fees.  Seller pays 2008 maintenance fees.  There are 4 points currently available and all 2009 points available.  It was submitted on 10/29/2008.  Let me know if I left anything out.  

Kelly


----------



## lisa3635

Please add me to the waiting (offer accepted 10/30)- 25 points WLV- December Use Year, No 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, TSS, $81/point


----------



## Donald is #1

Thumper4me, lisa3635, good luck with your contracts! 


OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   

*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------ 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------ 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie---------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------ 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC---------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122----------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix--------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater------------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB----------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch---------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan------------------ 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279---------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel--------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56--------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-------  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog-------------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------- 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth------ 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7--------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24------------ 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn----- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman------ 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire------------ 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------- 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell--------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw-----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad---------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet-------------- 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36------------ 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd--------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh---------- 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1-- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer---------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp----------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) -------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS




*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS



*PASSED - VWL:* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)


*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)


*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*


*WAITING - BCV:*




*WAITING - BWV:*
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10) GMAC
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21) TTS
*Thumper4me----------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29) TTS*




*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points

*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
Michelle2-------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $80, all '07, '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/7) non-member, TSS
sandy0904-------------200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)



*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf, GMAC
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30) TSS
*lisa3635-------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30) TSS*


----------



## ashbradnmom

Sent to ROFR on 10-28 through TTS
SSR 200 points : Dec uy 63 07 pts, all 08 & 09. Buyer pays closing. Seller pays 08 fees.


----------



## briandancer

Just notified Disney waived it's rights to purchase.  Yay!!!

150 VB   $55/point  22 09 points


----------



## TMJJS

We just got word our Vero Beach sale just passed.  We feel we gave this one away, but want to get out of the VB maintenance fees.  At least now we get to look for another DVC to buy with lower maintenance fees and a few less points.

VB - October Use Year - 300 points.
253 banked 2007 points and 271 2008 points with all 2009 points coming.
Sold for $50/point plus $818 reimbursed 2008 maintenance fees.

Anyways, just waiting for the closing in a couple of weeks, so we can get serious about making some offers on another!


----------



## kmintheville

175 SS $70/pt Sept Use year, all points starting Sept 2009. 


$175 SS (Sept)  $70. Sent 10/27, ROFR 10/31. 

So, we are trying another!


----------



## Donald is #1

*Happy Halloween everyone!*
ashbradnmom, good luck with your contract!  

briandancer, congratulations on passing ROFR!  

TMJJS, congratulations on selling your contract!  

kmintheville, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised!  

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   

*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------ 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------ 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie---------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------ 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC---------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122----------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix--------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater------------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB----------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch---------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan------------------ 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279---------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel--------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56--------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-------  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog-------------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------- 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth------ 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7--------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24------------ 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn----- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman------ 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire------------ 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------- 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell--------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw-----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad---------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet-------------- 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36------------ 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd--------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh---------- 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1-- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer---------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp----------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) -------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS




*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
*briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)*
*TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $55, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)*




*PASSED - VWL:* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)


*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
*kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)*




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*


*WAITING - BCV:*




*WAITING - BWV:*
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10) GMAC
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21) TTS
Thumper4me----------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29) TTS




*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points

*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
Michelle2-------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $80, all '07, '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/7) non-member, TSS
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
*ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $??, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28) TTS*


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf, GMAC
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30) TSS
lisa3635-------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30) TSS


----------



## kmintheville

we are trying again after not passing ROFR Friday. 
175 pts. SS Feb UY, 26 banked from 08, all 09 coming in Feb. We offered $71, and seller agreed. Now, let's see if Disney does.....


----------



## sportsmom3279

.  Passed ROFR.

230 Points-Old Key West (2042)-March UY-$72.00 per point
Submitted 10/14 Passed 10/31.


----------



## trustknoone

ROFR Submitted Oct 17 on Passed Oct 22 2008,  just waiting for closing now 
trustknoone--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85

WooHoo only 2 more contracts to sell until I can buy Vero and BWV


----------



## mom of princessx2

kmintheville said:


> we are trying again after not passing ROFR Friday.
> 175 pts. SS Feb UY, 26 banked from 08, all 09 coming in Feb. We offered $71, and seller agreed. Now, let's see if Disney does.....




Good Luck on your new contract.  I have a feeling this one will make it.  We just bought at SSR as well and ROFR can be quite trying on the nerves!!


----------



## Donald is #1

kmintheville, good luck with your contract! 

sportsmom3279, trustknoone, congratulations on passing ROFR!

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   

*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------ 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------ 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie---------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------ 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC---------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122----------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix--------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater------------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB----------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch---------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan------------------ 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279---------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel--------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56--------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-------  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog-------------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------- 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth------ 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7--------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24------------ 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn----- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman------ 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire------------ 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------- 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell--------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw-----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad---------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet-------------- 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36------------ 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd--------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh---------- 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1-- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer---------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp----------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) -------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS




*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
*sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)*




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
*trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)*




*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $55, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)




*PASSED - VWL:* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)


*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*


*WAITING - BCV:*




*WAITING - BWV:*
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10) GMAC
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21) TTS
Thumper4me----------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29) TTS




*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points

*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
Michelle2-------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $80, all '07, '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/7) non-member, TSS
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $??, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28) TTS
*kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts*


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf, GMAC
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30) TSS
lisa3635-------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30) TSS


----------



## hsteacher

Disney bought our pending contract   Putting in for another one.  Cross your fingers!


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

What is ROFR?


----------



## Donald is #1

hsteacher, sorry to hear that Disney exercised ROFR!  

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   

*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------ 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------ 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie---------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------ 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC---------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122----------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix--------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater------------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB----------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch---------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan------------------ 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279---------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel--------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56--------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-------  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog-------------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------- 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth------ 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7--------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24------------ 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn----- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman------ 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire------------ 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------- 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell--------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw-----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad---------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet-------------- 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36------------ 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd--------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh---------- 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1-- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer---------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp----------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) -------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS




*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)




*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $55, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)




*PASSED - VWL:* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
*hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, RPFR 11/3/08) TTS*



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*


*WAITING - BCV:*




*WAITING - BWV:*
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10) GMAC
Thumper4me----------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29) TTS




*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points

*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
Michelle2-------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $80, all '07, '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/7) non-member, TSS
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $??, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf, GMAC
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30) TSS
lisa3635-------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30) TSS


----------



## heathpack

25 point HHI submitted ROFR 10/28/08, passed 10/31/08.  $70/point.  10 2008 points, all 2009 points.  April UY.  Buyer pays closing costs and 2009 MF.


----------



## Donald is #1

TIGGERmetoo said:


> What is ROFR?



ROFR = Right Of First Refusal

Basically, Disney has the right to buy any resale contract for the agreed upon price.  So the way that a resale works is:

1) Seller lists their contract with one of the resalers
2) Buyer sees the contract and makes an offer for it
3) Seller & Buyer negotiate/agree/sign paperwork
4) Contract details (total price, point status etc) are sent to Disney for ROFR
5) Disney decides whether they want to exercise ROFR (i.e. buy the contract themselves) on the contract

If Disney does exercise ROFR:
1) Disney pays the seller the price agreed to by the buyer and the seller
2) Seller gets their money
3) Buyer gets nothing.  Time to look for another contract.

If Disney does not exercise ROFR:
1) Buyer & seller complete sale


----------



## disfanmelK

Disney exercised ROFR. 
OKW 80 points, Feb, all 2009 points.  Buyer pays closing and 2009 MFs.
$67 per point.

Hopefully we will have better luck next time.


----------



## TIGGERmetoo

Donald is #1 said:


> ROFR = Right Of First Refusal
> 
> Thanks Donald!


----------



## dec5girl

disfanmelK said:


> Disney exercised ROFR.
> OKW 80 points, Feb, all 2009 points.  Buyer pays closing and 2009 MFs.
> $67 per point.
> 
> Hopefully we will have better luck next time.



You will, keep trying!


----------



## hsteacher

submitted new contract to Disney for ROFR yesterday through TSS. 

BWV, 215 points now, 250 pts annually, can't remember the UY,  $80 pt.


----------



## Donald is #1

heathpack, congratulations on passing ROFE! 

disfanmelK, sorry to hear that Disney exercised ROFR!  

hsteacher, good luck with your contract! 


OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   

*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------ 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------ 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie---------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------ 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC---------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122----------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix--------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater------------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB----------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch---------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan------------------ 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279---------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel--------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56--------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-------  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog-------------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------- 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth------ 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7--------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24------------ 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn----- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman------ 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire------------ 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------- 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell--------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw-----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad---------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet-------------- 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36------------ 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd--------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh---------- 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1-- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer---------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp----------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) -------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
*heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)*



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)




*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $55, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)




*PASSED - VWL:* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, RPFR 11/3/08) TTS



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
*disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*


*WAITING - BCV:*




*WAITING - BWV:*
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10) GMAC
Thumper4me----------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29) TTS
*hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (???) $80, 215 pts available (sub 11/4)*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points

*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
Michelle2-------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $80, all '07, '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/7) non-member, TSS
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $??, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf, GMAC
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30) TSS
lisa3635-------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30) TSS


----------



## mrp4352

ROFR submitted 10/21/08, passed on 11/5/08   

SSR, 150 points/year (150 banked from '07, all '08 available).  $83/point Sept user year.

Now I just have to wait patiently for the closing documents to arrive...


----------



## lisa3635

Disney waived ROFR on my contract.  It only took a week!   

lisa3635------------- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30) TSS


----------



## Thumper4me

We just got the news that Disney has waiver their ROFR on the 100 point October use year BWV contract.   

Kelly


----------



## ashbradnmom

Just received word that Disney waived ROFR on SSR 200 point Dec UY
63 07pts, all 08 and 09 71.50 per point. (submitted 10/29)


----------



## Joy

It only took a week for us too!  

Joy------------------ 50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30) TSS


----------



## Giff

We were just sent the information that Disney waived their right to purchase.
We are buying 100 points at Animal Kingdom at $88.00 a point.

We just visited Disneyworld in August for two weeks (one night at Animal Kingdom Lodge and two weeks at Port Orleans Riverside).  We did a quick trip in October to the food and wine festival and stayed at the Regal Sun.  We are returning in February for 4 days and then plan to stay with our new points in July at Animal Kingdom.  We live in Washington state and love Disney even though it takes all day to travel there.

Any helpful hints for new owners?  We're not really sure how it all works and we've been told to pay cash for weekend stays and just use the points for weekdays.  How do we arrange that?  Are there special discounts or other things that we should know?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## anna08

We're taking the plunge (into SAB this summer hopefully!!)....

Sent today to Disney - 100 pts BCV (Mar) all '09 pts for $90pp thru TSS

It'll be our first contract but not our last!


----------



## MARY-IN-OH

Giff said:


> We were just sent the information that Disney waived their right to purchase.
> We are buying 100 points at Animal Kingdom at $88.00 a point.
> 
> We just visited Disneyworld in August for two weeks (one night at Animal Kingdom Lodge and two weeks at Port Orleans Riverside).  We did a quick trip in October to the food and wine festival and stayed at the Regal Sun.  We are returning in February for 4 days and then plan to stay with our new points in July at Animal Kingdom.  We live in Washington state and love Disney even though it takes all day to travel there.
> 
> Any helpful hints for new owners?  We're not really sure how it all works and we've been told to pay cash for weekend stays and just use the points for weekdays.  How do we arrange that?  Are there special discounts or other things that we should know?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Research all the various sections of these boards under the dvc headings, Operations, Planning and "mouse"ellaneous.  And along with reading as much as you can, go ahead and start your own New Thread with questions that you still need answers for.  The people on these boards are wonderful.  Congrats to you on your purchase!  With all your trips and living so far away, you really do "got it bad" !! - - In other words, you will fit right in here!  Welcome Home!   
-mary


----------



## Bugaroni

We just took the plunge as well 

BCV September UY 100pts $93 per point, submitted to Disney on 11/7.  Hoping for a speedy approval.

Peter


----------



## baddog576

150 SSR (Oct) $75, 150 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf

We just agreed on the price today and we are sending our payment and documents tomorrow.  I'm hoping it doesn't take the full 8 weeks to complete.


----------



## ashbradnmom

baddog576 said:


> 150 SSR (Oct) $75, 150 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
> 
> We just agreed on the price today and we are sending our payment and documents tomorrow.  I'm hoping it doesn't take the full 8 weeks to complete.



When i sent mine it took less than 10 days to pass ROFR. I am still waiting on closing docs. But it has not even been a week since passing. Hope your goes a smooth as mine.


----------



## ldrprn

baddog576 said:


> 150 SSR (Oct) $75, 150 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
> 
> We just agreed on the price today and we are sending our payment and documents tomorrow.  I'm hoping it doesn't take the full 8 weeks to complete.



We just recieved our docs today for our OKW purchase.   
 Our timeline:
Initial contact 10/15
Sent to Disney 10/18
ROFR waived 10/28
recieved closing docs 11/11

now I can't wait to make our first ressie. 
Does anyone have a time frame for when we will be in the system if we overnight the docs tomorrow?


----------



## TMJJS

TMJJS said:


> VB - October Use Year - 300 points.
> 253 banked 2007 points and 271 2008 points with all 2009 points coming.
> Sold for $50/point plus $818 reimbursed 2008 maintenance fees.



Just to clarify, we sold at $50/point, not the $55/point listed on the big list (I wish we had the extra $1500).   We are waiting on the closing documents and then we get to start trying to buy a replacement!


----------



## Donald is #1

Hi everyone!  I am back from a long weekend at WDW.  So we should have a lot of updates tonight.

mrp4352, lisa3635, Thumper4me, ashbradnmom, Joy, Giff, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


anna08, Bugaroni, baddog576, good luck with your contracts! 

TMJJS, thanks for the update!  


OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   

*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------ 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------ 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie---------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------ 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC---------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122----------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix--------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
*Giff----------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)*



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater------------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB----------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch---------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan------------------ 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279---------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel--------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56--------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-------  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog-------------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------- 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth------ 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7--------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24------------ 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn----- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman------ 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire------------ 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------- 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell--------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw-----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad---------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet-------------- 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36------------ 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd--------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh---------- 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1-- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer---------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp----------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) -------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
*Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
*mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)*
*ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $??, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)




*PASSED - VWL:* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
*lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS*
*Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS*



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, RPFR 11/3/08) TTS



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*


*WAITING - BCV:*
*anna08--------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10) non-member, TSS*
*Bugaroni-------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7)* 



*WAITING - BWV:*
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10) GMAC
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (???) $80, 215 pts available (sub 11/4)


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points

*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts
*baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closng, seller pays '08 mf*



*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf, GMAC


----------



## hsteacher

Yay -- we passed ROFR!!!  After losing the first one to Disney I am very happy this one passed.  

BWV - Dec UY, 9 pts from 2007, 214 from 2008, 250 annually at $80.

Happy DVC new member! 

Now it's just waiting for the final paperwork and sending that cashier's check!


----------



## Bugaroni

Just got an email from the timeshare store informing me that Disney waived their right to purchase  yeay

 
As soon as I am in the system I am buying some Bay Lake points, I can't tell you how happy I am that this is going through, and it took exactly 1 week.

Peter


----------



## ohtarabell

Bought from TSS, submitted today for ROFR.  Wish me luck as this is DW's favorite place to be:


200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13)


----------



## jeffl

Just got email from TSS. 2 Days! Can't believe it. Must have stumbled into the review cycle at just the right time...

100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS


----------



## ohtarabell

Jeffl:

I can only hope mine goes as fast!


----------



## Uncle Remus

Congrats to all of you.   

I faxed 'n wired my part of my closing last Thurs, waitin' anxiously for the seller to get the notarized part in.   

Love TSS, they do great work.


----------



## Redbudlover

Whoo Hoo! I am a new DVC Owner! I passed ROFR today - just a week after submitting it. BWV 50 points, $87/point. 100 points 2008 and 50 points 3/2009. No dues until 2009.


----------



## kmintheville

kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts

The above was in the "Waiting" area....as of last night, MOVE IT INTO THE PASSED AREA!!!!  
DH and I are VERY excited. This has been about....15 years or so in the making? We go down the week before Christmas. We will stock up on DVC stuff, and get our first Owners Locker, and fill it for future Disney vacations! Are we excited? HECK YEAH!


----------



## ashbradnmom

Just to update ours was 71.50 per point


----------



## anna08

Thrilled to be a newbie!!

Made it through ROFR with the big group of contracts yesterday!  
Only 4 days!


----------



## Melani

OK all yall are making me sick!

We put ours in on Sept. 26th!  Then Disney came back and said they were short points so we had to do an addendum, but that was 10.10!

I asked my agent today what was the deal, she said we had to start over with the addend.

We're biting our nails till 12/08 the 60th day according to our intial offer contract.


----------



## Donald is #1

hsteacher, Bugaroni, jeffl, Redbudlover, kmintheville, anna08, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


ohtarabell, good luck with your contract! 

ashbradnmom, thanks for the update!  


OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   

*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------ 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------ 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie---------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------ 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC---------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122----------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix--------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff----------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater------------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB----------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch---------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan------------------ 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279---------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel--------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56--------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-------  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog-------------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------- 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth------ 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7--------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24------------ 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn----- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman------ 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire------------ 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------- 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell--------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw-----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad---------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet-------------- 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36------------ 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd--------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh---------- 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1-- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer---------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp----------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) -------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
*Bugaroni---------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)*
*anna08--------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS*



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
*hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member*
*jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS*
*Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
*kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)




*PASSED - VWL:* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, RPFR 11/3/08) TTS



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*


*WAITING - BCV:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10) GMAC
*ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13) TSS*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points

*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closng, seller pays '08 mf



*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf, GMAC


----------



## Donald is #1

Melani said:


> OK all yall are making me sick!
> 
> We put ours in on Sept. 26th!  Then Disney came back and said they were short points so we had to do an addendum, but that was 10.10!
> 
> I asked my agent today what was the deal, she said we had to start over with the addend.
> 
> We're biting our nails till 12/08 the 60th day according to our intial offer contract.


----------



## Pinkprincessmom

Our offer was accepted today.  We hope to have the paperwork and check faxed and mailed by Monday.  We are buying 60 points at HH for $70/point.  We are renting 42 points to use in January.  We're actually planning to stop in at HH after our originally planned trip to WDW.  This is our foot in the door for DVC ownership.  Pixie dust is greatly appreciated.  We'll report back as soon as we hear.

All of these 14,10, and 2 day feedbacks from ROFR have me very excited.  Wish we could have mailed everything today.


----------



## DznyDreamz

Has anyone completed financing through Disney recently?

Just wondering how restrictive they are with credit the way it is these days?

Is it difficult to get financing approved by them?

What down payment amount is typically required? 10%?

Do you make monthly payments for maintenance fees or are they paid annually?  

Are those fees "escrowed" into the financing similar to taxes in a Mortgage?

Does Disney typically cover the closing costs when they provide financing?

If you buy resale points, can you upgrade through Disney? If so, would the price per point be at the market rate for the home resort or would it be by the purchase price?

TIA


----------



## Donald is #1

Let's see how many of your questions that I can answer.




DznyDreamz said:


> Has anyone completed financing through Disney recently?
> 
> Just wondering how restrictive they are with credit the way it is these days?
> 
> Is it difficult to get financing approved by them?




Sorry, I can't answer these.  It has been over 1.5 years since I have financed my DVC.




DznyDreamz said:


> What down payment amount is typically required? 10%?



Yes, it is 10% down minimum.




DznyDreamz said:


> Do you make monthly payments for maintenance fees or are they paid annually?



You can do it either way.  However, if you choose monthly, then they have to be deducted automatically from your bank account.



DznyDreamz said:


> Are those fees "escrowed" into the financing similar to taxes in a Mortgage?



No, they do not escrow the maintanence fees.  You pay your loan and MF separately.



DznyDreamz said:


> Does Disney typically cover the closing costs when they provide financing?


No, they do not cover the closing if this is your first purchase.  If it is an add-on however, then there are't any closing costs.




DznyDreamz said:


> If you buy resale points, can you upgrade through Disney? If so, would the price per point be at the market rate for the home resort or would it be by the purchase price?



What do you mean by upgrade?  Do you mean add more points?  If so, then yes you can do an add-on whether you purchased your original contract through Disney or via resale.  The price per point for the add-on would be Disney's current sales price for that resort which in most cases now is over $100 per point.


----------



## DznyDreamz

Thanks so much for your answers! Just what I needed.


----------



## Scott

200 VWL (June) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS


----------



## Donald is #1

Pinkprincessmom, good luck with your contract! 

Scott, congratulations on passing ROFR! 



OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   

*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------ 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------ 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie---------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------ 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC---------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122----------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix--------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff----------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater------------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB----------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch---------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan------------------ 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279---------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel--------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56--------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-------  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog-------------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------- 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth------ 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7--------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24------------ 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn----- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman------ 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire------------ 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------- 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell--------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw-----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad---------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet-------------- 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36------------ 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd--------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh---------- 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1-- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer---------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp----------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) -------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni---------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08--------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)




*PASSED - VWL:* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
*Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS*



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, RPFR 11/3/08) TTS



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*


*WAITING - BCV:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13) TSS


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
*Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (???) $70*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closng, seller pays '08 mf



*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf, GMAC


----------



## thewesterberg

Made an offer and it was accepted on a 40pt contract at AKV (Dec UY).  40 points coming on 12/1/08 and 40 points coming on 12/1/09. $96/pt.


----------



## Pinkprincessmom

Our use year is March.  I'll update when we hear from ROFR.  We are working with the great people at The Timeshare Store.


----------



## henri + katie's mum

I just want to say thanks to "Donald is #1" for keeping track of all this information on ROFR.  I reference this thread a lot and the info will come in handy when I'm ready to buy again!

Thanks!


----------



## jcfamily

Donald,
 That is great information , thank you we really appreciate it!! 

My wife and I are currently waiting ROFR on our 1st DVC Purchase. 

ROFR sent to disney friday 11/14
The stats are:

SSR
180 pts $71 pp. Feb UY

152 borrowed points currently available from 2009, which need to be used by 2/1/09, 208 points coming on 2/1/09 (28 + 180 banked points from 2008) and 180 points coming on 2/1/10

Working with Jamie from Timeshare store who has been awesome!  Keeping our fingers crossed, will keep you posted when we hear.


----------



## Pinkprincessmom

jcfamily...we're working with Jamie too.  Looks like you might hear something before us.  We got the paperwork faxed and the check mailed today.  Did you get an email when it went to ROFR?  I'll be looking for updates.


----------



## jcfamily

Hi Pinkprincessmom,

Good luck with the ROFR, hopefully we both get through!  

I guess it all depends on how quickly the seller gets the paperwork in as well but yes time share store sent me an email the same day we faxed everything in that all info has been sent to disney for ROFR, which was this past friday. 

Good luck and keep us posted, I'll let you know if we hear anything as well. 

Jamie has been very helpful would definitely recommend her to anyone looking. 

The waiting game on the ROFR has only been the weekend and it's already torturing us!! haha


----------



## Pinkprincessmom

Yes, I feel so tortured too.  I am already looking at points charts trying to figure out our vacations for the next two years.  I look forward to hearing about your ROFR.


----------



## eaglerock

I 've reviewed the ROFR list.

There are very few contracts listed, especially for this fall with the crashing economy.

Is Disney using its RORF??  They've announced price increases to $114 for January.

There are so many contracts on the market with very low prices.

Are the DVC contracts crashing??


----------



## Pinkprincessmom

Our contract has been faxed to the seller.  We'll be notified when they go to Disney for ROFR.  We will be so very disappointed if this falls through.

We were looking back through our DVC information.  We first received information in the mail in June 2005.  We didn't know about resale then.  Wonder what the prices were like then.

I'm sure you all think we're crazy for buying at HH.  We currently own a non-DVC timeshare, so we never stay on Disney property.  We always drive, so the Disney transportation doesn't mean that much to us.  It will be nice when our daughter is older and wants to venture on her own some.  We wanted to start with a small contract that we wouldn't have to finance.  If this works out, we'll find our favorite resort and buy more points there.


----------



## jcfamily

Good Morning Princess!

Not sure how accurate this is but it's a History of Prices per point.... 

The ROFR we are waiting for on SSR is $71 pp which looks like the last time disney offered that was 2001 so we feel like we are getting a great deal if it passes!!

Looking forward to hearing your outcome, still haven't heard on our end but it's only been a few days.



Pre-Sales $48.00 
October 1991 Old Key West Opens 
October 1991 $51.00 
July 1992 $54.50 
November 1992 $56.00 
July 1993 $57.50 
June 1994 $60.50 
November 1994 $61.50 
July 1995 $62.75 
October 1995 Vero Beach Opens 
March 1996 Hilton Head Island Opens 
July 1996 Boardwalk Villas Open 
January 1999 $65.00 
May 2000 $67.00 
November 2000 Villas at Wilderness Lodge Open 
January 2001 $72.00 
June 2001 $75.00 
June 2002 $80.00 
July 2002 Beach Club Villas Open 
December 2002 $84.00 
August 2003 $89.00 
April 2004 $95.00 
May 2004 Saratoga Springs Opens 
June 2005 $98.00 
May 2006  $101.00


----------



## Pinkprincessmom

Thanks for that price list jcfamily.  Our first trip to Disney was 2004, so we wouldn't have looked before then.  We feel like we're getting a good deal this time around.  We'll see what the future holds.

Looking forward to hearing your outcome.  Looks like you're a few days ahead of us.


----------



## Donald is #1

eaglerock said:


> I 've reviewed the ROFR list.
> 
> There are very few contracts listed, especially for this fall with the crashing economy.
> 
> Is Disney using its RORF??  They've announced price increases to $114 for January.
> 
> There are so many contracts on the market with very low prices.
> 
> Are the DVC contracts crashing??



Yes Disney is still exercising ROFR.  We have had 1 ROFR report in September, 1 in October and 2 in November.  While these numbers are small, I don't think that we have seen that many ROFR reports in 3 months over the last 1.5 years.


----------



## Donald is #1

thewesterberg, jcfamily, good luck with your contracts! 

Pinkprincessmom, thanks for the update!  




OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   

*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------ 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------ 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie---------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------ 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC---------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122----------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix--------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff----------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater------------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB----------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch---------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan------------------ 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279---------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel--------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56--------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-------  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog-------------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------- 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth------ 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7--------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24------------ 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn----- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman------ 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire------------ 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------- 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell--------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw-----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad---------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet-------------- 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36------------ 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd--------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh---------- 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1-- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer---------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp----------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) -------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni---------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08--------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)




*PASSED - VWL:* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, RPFR 11/3/08) TTS



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
*thewesterberg----------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts*


*WAITING - BCV:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13) TSS


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closng, seller pays '08 mf
*jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14) non-members, TTS*


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf, GMAC


----------



## jcfamily

Thanks for the update Donald. By the way just noticed the go redsox / patriots on your information. We live in the boston area!  

Getting way too cold out around here already!


----------



## jcfamily

Pinkprincessmom said:


> Thanks for that price list jcfamily.  Our first trip to Disney was 2004, so we wouldn't have looked before then.  We feel like we're getting a good deal this time around.  We'll see what the future holds.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing your outcome.  Looks like you're a few days ahead of us.




Good Morning Princess,
  Just wanted to check up on you to see how you were dealing with the wait!?!?  

Nothing yet on our end,, still very early we will probably both hear something next week hopefully!! 

Did you get confirmation it was sent to ROFR yet?


----------



## Pinkprincessmom

Hi jc.  Yes, we got an email today saying that it was sent today.  I'm anxious to hear when you get your feedback.  Hopefully if yours is quick, ours will be too.  We're still making plans on how to use our points.


----------



## Family-of-4

What an AWESOME listing!  Donald is #1 - you are the best!  Is this list just from resales through The Timeshare Store or through all resalers?


----------



## Donald is #1

Family-of-4 said:


> What an AWESOME listing!  Donald is #1 - you are the best!  Is this list just from resales through The Timeshare Store or through all resalers?



Thanks!  The list is from all resalers.  We started tracking the resalers this summer since people were interested.


----------



## Pinkprincessmom

I thank you too Donald.  Your list offers me some encouragement while I wait for ROFR.  Greatly appreciated.


----------



## bubba_mouse

The contract that my wife (thewesterberg) and I made an offer on went to Disney today for ROFR.  So we will be anxiously awaiting the call on if it passed.  Then we have to wait to close then wait another week to get into the system and then we can finally make some reservations  .


----------



## Donald is #1

Thanks everyone!   




jcfamily said:


> Thanks for the update Donald. By the way just noticed the go redsox / patriots on your information. We live in the boston area!
> 
> Getting way too cold out around here already!



Yes, it is definitely getting cold fast!


----------



## kathleena

I just received word that my recent submission passed ROFR.     

kathleena---------- 50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 available, all '09 points borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)


----------



## bobbiwoz

kathleena said:


> I just received word that my recent submission passed ROFR.
> 
> kathleena---------- 50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 available, all '09 points borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)



Congratulations! 
Bobbi


----------



## jcfamily

kathleena said:


> I just received word that my recent submission passed ROFR.
> 
> kathleena---------- 50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 available, all '09 points borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)





Congrats Kathleena!! What reseller did you go through? Ours was also submitted on the 14th and hoping to hear back soon. I went through time share store.


----------



## Donald is #1

Pinkprincessmom, bubba_mouse/thewesterberg, thanks for the update!  

kathleena, congratulations on passing ROFR!  


OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   

*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------ 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------ 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie---------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------ 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC---------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122----------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix--------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff----------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater------------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB----------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch---------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan------------------ 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279---------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel--------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56--------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-------  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog-------------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------- 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth------ 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7--------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24------------ 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn----- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman------ 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire------------ 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------- 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell--------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw-----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad---------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet-------------- 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36------------ 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd--------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh---------- 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1-- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer---------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp----------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) -------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni---------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08--------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
*kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)




*PASSED - VWL:* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, RPFR 11/3/08) TTS



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
thewesterberg----------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20)


*WAITING - BCV:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13) TSS


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19)


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closng, seller pays '08 mf
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14) non-members, TTS


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf, GMAC


----------



## njanimalkingdom

Waiting SSR 50 PTS. 
AUG UY @ 80.00 point split closing fees with seller
Buyer pays dues for 09
09 Points come in on 8/1/09. No banked or borrowed pts
Sent for ROFR 11/17/2008 TTS
Will Keep updated

PASSED ROFR 11/25/2008


----------



## Pinkprincessmom

No news on our end.  Anybody else?


----------



## jcfamily

Pinkprincessmom said:


> No news on our end.  Anybody else?



No news yet princess... If I had to guess I bet we hear the same day,, from what I read looks like a group of them all passed on the same day a few weeks ago. Hopefully we will be in the next batch of them!   

Submitted 11/14 so on day 10 now, hopefully hear this week!!


----------



## Pinkprincessmom

You may be right jc.  I hope we both pass!!  I probably won't get to update until after Thanksgiving.  Hope everyone has a great one.


----------



## Donald is #1

njanimalkingdom, good luck with your contract! 

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   

*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------ 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------ 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie---------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------ 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC---------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122----------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix--------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff----------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater------------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB----------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch---------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan------------------ 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279---------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel--------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56--------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-------  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog-------------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------- 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth------ 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7--------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24------------ 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn----- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman------ 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire------------ 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------- 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell--------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw-----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad---------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet-------------- 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36------------ 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd--------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh---------- 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1-- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer---------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp----------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) -------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni---------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08--------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)




*PASSED - VWL:* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, RPFR 11/3/08) TTS



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
thewesterberg----------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20)


*WAITING - BCV:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13) TSS


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19)


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closng, seller pays '08 mf
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14) non-members, TTS
*njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17) TTS*


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf, GMAC


----------



## Donald is #1

DVC veterans - please ignore this post.   

However, for our DVC newbies:  If you are bidding or about to bid on a resale contract, since it is almost December, you should be able to get the seller to pay '08 MFs.  Maintanence Fees run with the calendar year not the UY.  So even through there may be '08 pts left, the MF year ends on Dec 31.

What does this mean:  Well it means that the '09 MFs will be due mid Februray and the cost of the MFs is based upon the total number of points in your contract each year, not the number of points left.  For example, I have 340 points.  So my MFs are based upon 340 points even though I only have 57 points left in my current UY.


----------



## jcfamily

Thanks Donald,
 That is one of the things that was very appealing about my SSR resale that we are waiting for...

180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14) non-members, TTS

Because of the banked / borrowed we will get 180 pts from 08 and 29 points from 09 and only have to pay MFs for the 29 points in 2009. So almost free dues until 2010!


----------



## Melani

Donald is #1 said:


> *WAITING - BWV:*
> Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10) GMAC




*ROFR'd*


----------



## njanimalkingdom

Waiting SSR 50 PTS. 
AUG UY @ 80.00 point split closing fees with seller
Buyer pays dues for 09
09 Points come in on 8/1/09. No banked or borrowed pts
Sent for ROFR 11/17/2008 TTS
Will Keep updated

PASSED ROFR 11/25/2008


----------



## ohtarabell

ROFR 

Trying another, paid a little more.





ohtarabell said:


> Bought from TSS, submitted today for ROFR.  Wish me luck as this is DW's favorite place to be:
> 
> 
> 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13)


----------



## jcfamily

jcfamily said:


> Thanks Donald,
> That is one of the things that was very appealing about my SSR resale that we are waiting for...
> 
> 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14) non-members, TTS
> 
> Because of the banked / borrowed we will get 180 pts from 08 and 29 points from 09 and only have to pay MFs for the 29 points in 2009. So almost free dues until 2010!




First off, Sorry to those who did not pass today and congrats to those who did.

We also passed today 11/25 and are very excited to be new owners of SSR!    Well , after closing of course in another month or so!


----------



## CommandoDawg

We own at BWV and had a contract to buy 200 BCV with a June use year with all 2008 and all 2009 points included for $80 per point.  Seller to pay 2008 dues, Buyer to pay 2009 dues and all closing points.   Submitted on 11/17 and found out today (11/25) that Disney had exercised ROFR.  Not surprised but it was our use year and a great (too great) deal.  Now I'm back to looking at BLT.


----------



## Pinkprincessmom

I wasn't going to log on at my parents' home, but I had to share our great news too.  We passed ROFR.  We are excited to be official DVC members now...well, after the closing anyway.

Congratulations JC and others who passed.

For those who didn't, better luck next time.


----------



## Melani

ohtarabell said:


> ROFR
> Originally Posted by ohtarabell  View Post
> Bought from TSS, submitted today for ROFR. Wish me luck as this is DW's favorite place to be:
> 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13)
> Trying another, paid a little more.





CommandoDawg said:


> We own at BWV and had a contract to buy 200 BCV with a June use year with all 2008 and all 2009 points included for $80 per point.  Seller to pay 2008 dues, Buyer to pay 2009 dues and all closing points.   Submitted on 11/17 and found out today (11/25) that Disney had exercised ROFR.  Not surprised but it was our use year and a great (too great) deal.  Now I'm back to looking at BLT.



Wow, yall too.  That makes me feel just a tinsy bit better in a weird way.  I mean at least it wasn't something personal against me.

We're back looking again.  Only I'm disappointed we're not going to make it in time to do a 25 pt. add-on at BLT before they raise minimum on Jan 15th.


----------



## jcfamily

Pinkprincessmom said:


> I wasn't going to log on at my parents' home, but I had to share our great news too.  We passed ROFR.  We are excited to be official DVC members now...well, after the closing anyway.
> 
> Congratulations JC and others who passed.
> 
> For those who didn't, better luck next time.




Congrats Princess, we are really happy to hear you got in as well, both being first time buyers / newbies to DVC.

Melanie, sorry that it did not go through before the BLT incentive, we would love to be part of BLT but just didn't make sense to our budget compared to SSR right now.  I'm sure the next will get through for you, keep us posted!!


----------



## Donald is #1

Melani, ohtarabell, CommandoDawg, sorry to hear the ROFR was exercised!  

njanimalkingdom, jcfamily, Pinkprincessmom, congratulations on passing ROFR!  

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   

*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------ 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------ 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie---------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------ 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC---------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122----------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix--------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff----------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater------------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB----------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch---------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan------------------ 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279---------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel--------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56--------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-------  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog-------------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------- 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth------ 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7--------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24------------ 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn----- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman------ 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire------------ 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------- 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell--------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw-----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad---------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet-------------- 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36------------ 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd--------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh---------- 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1-- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer---------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp----------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) -------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni---------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08--------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
*Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)*



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
*njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS*
*jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)




*PASSED - VWL:* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
*CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member*



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
*Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC*
*ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS*



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
thewesterberg----------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20)


*WAITING - BCV:*



*WAITING - BWV:*



*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closng, seller pays '08 mf



*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf, GMAC


----------



## Melani

So, we're trying again.  

Just got off the phone with Jerry at TTS.  Waiting for the initial documents to arrive via email, I'll sign, scan & email back.  He said he'd submit for rofr as soon as he got them.

BWV
70 points. (April). 
70 points coming on 4/1/09 and 70 points coming on 4/1/10. 
Buyer pays Closing Costs=$359 & 2009 MF,  $86/pt = $6020.

Wish me luck!


----------



## Family-of-4

Contract to be going to Disney next week:
100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf


----------



## Donald is #1

Melani, Family-Of-4, good luck with your contracts!  


OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   

*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------ 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------ 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie---------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------ 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC---------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122----------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix--------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff----------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater------------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB----------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch---------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan------------------ 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279---------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel--------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56--------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-------  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog-------------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------- 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth------ 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7--------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24------------ 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn----- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman------ 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire------------ 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------- 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell--------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw-----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad---------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet-------------- 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36------------ 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd--------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh---------- 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1-- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer---------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp----------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) -------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni---------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08--------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)




*PASSED - VWL:* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
thewesterberg----------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20)


*WAITING - BCV:*
*Family-Of-4------------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf*


*WAITING - BWV:*
*Melani--------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf - TTS*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closng, seller pays '08 mf



*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf, GMAC


----------



## TMJJS

TMJJS said:


> We are waiting on the closing documents and then we get to start trying to buy a replacement!



We bought a new one!  After selling VB for a really low price of $50/point, we had to get a good deal and I think we did:

SSR - 210 points - October use year
185 Banked 2007 points
all 2008 & 2009 points
$69/point with buyer paying closing costs and seller paying 2008 maintenance fees.

Submitted mid-November and found out 11/26/08 that is passed Disney's ROFR!

Now we wait for both to close and then we have 185 points we have to use soon!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

TMJJS said:


> We bought a new one! After selling VB for a really low price of $50/point, we had to get a good deal and I think we did:
> 
> SSR - 210 points - October use year
> 185 Banked 2007 points
> all 2008 & 2009 points
> $69/point with buyer paying closing costs and seller paying 2008 maintenance fees.
> 
> Submitted mid-November and found out 11/26/08 that is passed Disney's ROFR!
> 
> Now we wait for both to close and then we have 185 points we have to use soon!


Wow!!! Awesome buy!!!!


----------



## bookwormde

WOW that was a great deal, makes you wonder who is going to pay $100 plus for the new points (certainly no one who reads disBoards).

bookwormde


----------



## TMJJS

bookwormde said:


> WOW that was a great deal, makes you wonder who is going to pay $100 plus for the new points (certainly no one who reads disBoards).
> 
> bookwormde



It would be interesting to see how many of Disney's buyers know about the reseller market, but still buy direct for some reason!

I had no clue you could buy resell when we bought our 1st contract.  Now, there's no reason I would buy direct since I don't really care what my home resort is and don't need the newest.  

We bought SSR for the low maintenance fees (& the extra years over OKW) since we seem to make most of our reservations under 7 months.


----------



## jcfamily

Wow, $69 pp SSR, that is a great buy!! We thought $71  on 180 was an awesome deal for us but can't beat $69! Really surprised Disney let that go through, way to go!!


----------



## Donald is #1

TMJJS, congratulations on passing ROFR!  


OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   

*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------ 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------ 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie---------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------ 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC---------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122----------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix--------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff----------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater------------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB----------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch---------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan------------------ 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279---------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel--------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56--------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-------  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog-------------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------- 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth------ 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7--------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24------------ 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn----- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman------ 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire------------ 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------- 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell--------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw-----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad---------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet-------------- 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36------------ 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd--------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh---------- 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1-- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer---------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp----------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) -------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni---------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
*TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)*




*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)




*PASSED - VWL:* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
thewesterberg----------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20)


*WAITING - BCV:*
Family-Of-4------------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf


*WAITING - BWV:*
Melani--------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf - TTS


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closng, seller pays '08 mf



*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf, GMAC


----------



## CheapMom

TMJJS said:


> We bought a new one!  After selling VB for a really low price of $50/point, we had to get a good deal and I think we did:
> 
> SSR - 210 points - October use year
> 185 Banked 2007 points
> all 2008 & 2009 points
> $69/point with buyer paying closing costs and seller paying 2008 maintenance fees.


KILLER DEAL! May I asked what resale company you are using? Curious if they gave you any advice about your offer when you submitted it- did they tell you that it was a good candidate to pass ROFR or warn you that your were on the bubble?


----------



## TMJJS

CheapMom said:


> KILLER DEAL! May I asked what resale company you are using? Curious if they gave you any advice about your offer when you submitted it- did they tell you that it was a good candidate to pass ROFR or warn you that your were on the bubble?



We used Jaki & **** from Resales DVC for both transactions.  They were great and we would highly recommend them.  Jaki did help with our buy offer, but we still went this low hoping.  We fully expected Disney to ROFR this offer especially with them getting ready to sell SSR points again with the Treehouses.

Obviously we are super excited and just waiting for all the paperwork to get finalized!


----------



## mrebuck

Hoping to be first time DVC owners . . . we just submitted our first and second contracts!  We wanted to buy about 300 points, but also wanted the flexibility of being able to reduce that number if our circumstances change, so we decided to purchase 2 smaller contracts.  We're keeping our fingers crossed that they both go through ROFR!

BWV (Sept.) 150 pts., $80 a point, 133 2008 points, all 2009 points, buyer pays closing costs and 2009 mf, seller pays 2008 mf

BWV (Sept.) 160 pts., $80 a point, 160 2008 points, all 2009 points, buyer pays closing costs and 2009 mf, seller pays 2008 mf


----------



## AshleyMWC

mrebuck said:


> Hoping to be first time DVC owners . . . we just submitted our first and second contracts!  We wanted to buy about 300 points, but also wanted the flexibility of being able to reduce that number if our circumstances change, so we decided to purchase 2 smaller contracts.  We're keeping our fingers crossed that they both go through ROFR!
> 
> BWV (Sept.) 150 pts., $80 a point, 133 2008 points, all 2009 points, buyer pays closing costs and 2009 mf, seller pays 2008 mf
> 
> BWV (Sept.) 160 pts., $80 a point, 160 2008 points, all 2009 points, buyer pays closing costs and 2009 mf, seller pays 2008 mf



We are also waiting on 150 BWV points, at $80 a point! Fingers crossed and pixie dust


----------



## Donald is #1

mrebuck, AshleyMWC, good luck with your contracts! 


OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   

*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------ 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------ 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie---------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------ 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC---------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122----------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix--------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff----------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater------------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB----------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch---------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan------------------ 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279---------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel--------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56--------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-------  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog-------------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------- 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth------ 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7--------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24------------ 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn----- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman------ 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire------------ 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------- 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell--------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw-----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad---------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet-------------- 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36------------ 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd--------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh---------- 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1-- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer---------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp----------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) -------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni---------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)




*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)




*PASSED - VWL:* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
thewesterberg----------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20)


*WAITING - BCV:*
Family-Of-4------------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf


*WAITING - BWV:*
Melani--------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf - TTS
*mrebuck------------ 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf - non-member
mrebuck------------ 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf - non-member*
*AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (???) $80*

*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closng, seller pays '08 mf



*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf, GMAC


----------



## AshleyMWC

Sorry for the lack of info on my points in waiting:

150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked 08 pts, all /09 pts, non-member


----------



## Donald is #1

AshleyMWC, thanks for the update! 

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   

*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------ 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------ 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie---------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------ 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC---------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122----------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix--------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff----------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater------------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB----------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch---------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan------------------ 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279---------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel--------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56--------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-------  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog-------------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------- 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth------ 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7--------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24------------ 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn----- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman------ 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire------------ 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------- 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell--------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw-----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad---------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet-------------- 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36------------ 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd--------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh---------- 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1-- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer---------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp----------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) -------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni---------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)




*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)




*PASSED - VWL:* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
thewesterberg----------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20)


*WAITING - BCV:*
Family-Of-4------------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf


*WAITING - BWV:*
Melani--------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf - TTS
mrebuck------------ 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf - non-member
mrebuck------------ 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf - non-member
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts - non-member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closng, seller pays '08 mf



*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf, GMAC


----------



## flatzkids

I hope this is the right way to add this info. I was surprised to say the least.

200 SSR (June) $68, 128 '09 pts. (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17


----------



## JudyTL

WOW... I see people selling their points for 60 for OKW and 78 for AKL. Are these going through?


----------



## chalee94

JudyTL said:


> WOW... I see people selling their points for 60 for OKW and 78 for AKL. Are these going through?



if DVC is buying back these OKW at $65-70, then it is extremely unlikely that a sale at $60 made it through.  (i.e. the seller basically threw away $5-10 per pt and the buyer wasted their time by trying to make a deal at $60 per pt.)

i would bet that AKV at $78 would also have zero chance of making it through...

<<ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------ 230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK------------- 80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)>>


----------



## frkymcky

Offer made and accepted by seller
VB 111 pts, all 08 pts banked, all 09 pts to come 2/1/09 $62 pp - (we negotiated closing fees in per point price) submitted today keep your fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Donald is #1

flatzkids, congratulations on passing ROFR!  

frkymcky, good luck with your contract! 


OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   

*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------ 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------ 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie---------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------ 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC---------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122----------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix--------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff----------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater------------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB----------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch---------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan------------------ 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279---------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel--------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56--------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-------  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog-------------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------- 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth------ 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7--------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24------------ 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn----- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman------ 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire------------ 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------- 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell--------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw-----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad---------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet-------------- 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36------------ 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd--------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh---------- 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1-- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer---------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp----------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) -------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni---------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
*flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (June) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)*




*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)




*PASSED - VWL:* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
thewesterberg----------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20)


*WAITING - BCV:*
Family-Of-4------------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf


*WAITING - BWV:*
Melani--------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf - TTS
mrebuck------------ 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf - non-member
mrebuck------------ 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf - non-member
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts - non-member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closng, seller pays '08 mf



*WAITING - VB:*
*frkymcky-------------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8)*


*WAITING - VWL:*
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf, GMAC


----------



## Debbie Jean

Submitted to Disney 12/8

50 BWV (Sept) $85, all '08 pts, 28 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf - TTS


----------



## Melani

WAITING - BWV:
Melani-------------- 70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf - TTS

*We passed!!*

Just found out.  Haven't even told the hubby yet, you're the first to know.

Woo Hoo!:


----------



## ohtarabell

Passed ROFR!   I didn't post the contract details, because I was paranoid (disney had exercised our previous contract and I saw a conspiracy against us   ).

BWV 150 pts (March), $81  90 07' banked points (use by 3/1/09), 150 banked 08' points, all 150 09' & 10 points, submitted 11/25, passed 12/11.  


A triple plus at our favorite resort!!!


----------



## AshleyMWC

AshleyMWC said:


> We are also waiting on 150 BWV points, at $80 a point! Fingers crossed and pixie dust



We passed ROFR today!!! I was really on the fence as to whether or not we would pass, so this is awesome news! Can we say 13 night Disneymoon in October!!!!!!!


----------



## bubba_mouse

My wife (thewesterberg) and I found out today that we passed!    



> thewesterberg---------- 40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20)


----------



## NJ Mets fan

Just found out Disney approved today - submitted 11/28.

200 BWV w/200 banked '07 pts must be used by 1/31/09, 200 banked 08 pts and 200 09 pts @$80/pt.  Buyer pays closing costs and '09 pts


----------



## mrebuck

Add another one to the "we passed" club . . . we learned yesterday that both of our contracts went through:
150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf

160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08


----------



## msteddom

NJ Mets fan said:


> Just found out Disney approved today - submitted 11/28.
> 
> 200 BWV w/200 banked '07 pts must be used by 1/31/09, 200 banked 08 pts and 200 09 pts @$80/pt.  Buyer pays closing costs and '09 pts





mrebuck said:


> Add another one to the "we passed" club . . . we learned yesterday that both of our contracts went through:
> 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf
> 
> 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08




Congratulations neighbors!!!!!!!!!!!!

Melissa


----------



## hsteacher

Just got an email today that our closing is complete!  Happy owners at BWV.


----------



## Family-of-4

Family-of-4 said:


> Contract to be going to Disney next week:
> 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf




Received an e-mail today that we passed ROFR!  Just have to wait for the closing process now.  Considering doing a small BLT add-on if we're in the system before Jan 15.


----------



## Donald is #1

Hi everyone!  I got back from WDW last night.  I had an awesome time and Mousefest was awesome!

Debbie Jean, good luck with your contract! 

Melani, ohtarabell, AshleyMWC, bubba_mouse/thewesterberg, NJ Mets fan, mrebuck, Family-of-4, congratulations on passing ROFR!  




OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   

*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------ 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------ 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie---------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------ 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC---------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122----------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix--------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff----------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
*thewesterberg-------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)*



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater------------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB----------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch---------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan------------------ 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279---------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel--------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56--------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-------  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog-------------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------- 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth------ 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7--------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24------------ 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn----- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman------ 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire------------ 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------- 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell--------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw-----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad---------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet-------------- 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36------------ 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd--------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh---------- 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1-- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer---------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp----------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) -------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni---------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
*Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)*



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
*Melani-----------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS*
*ohtarabell-------------- 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)*
*AshleyMWC------------ 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member *
*NJ Mets fan-------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)*
*mrebuck----------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member*
*mrebuck----------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (June) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)




*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)




*PASSED - VWL:* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*


*WAITING - BCV:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
*Debbie Jean---------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8)*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closng, seller pays '08 mf



*WAITING - VB:*
frkymcky-------------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8)


*WAITING - VWL:*
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf, GMAC


----------



## Donald is #1

bumping us back up to the top


----------



## ACDSNY

We accepted an offer today of $82 per point on a 60 point SSR Feb UY contract, 4 points 2009, 60 points 2010, seller pays 2009 MFs, buyer pays closing costs.

Now I'm ready for the GCV to go on sale!  

Happy Holidays Everyone!!!


----------



## Donald is #1

ACDSNY, good luck selling your contract! 



OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   

*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------ 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------ 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie---------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------ 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC---------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122----------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix--------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff----------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg-------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater------------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB----------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch---------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan------------------ 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279---------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel--------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56--------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-------  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog-------------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------- 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth------ 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7--------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24------------ 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn----- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman------ 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire------------ 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------- 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell--------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw-----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad---------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet-------------- 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36------------ 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd--------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh---------- 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1-- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer---------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp----------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) -------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni---------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani-----------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell-------------- 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC------------ 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan-------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck----------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck----------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (June) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)




*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)




*PASSED - VWL:* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*


*WAITING - BCV:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
Debbie Jean---------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8)


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closng, seller pays '08 mf
*ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf*


*WAITING - VB:*
frkymcky-------------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8)


*WAITING - VWL:*
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf, GMAC


----------



## dizhoni

We finally passed!  50 points at OKW, June use year for $69 a point.  This one took a long time. Don't know when we will close, but hopefully before the end of January to be able to bank.


----------



## eaglerock

If you want the points to be banked, have the seller do it now before closing.

That's what I did!!!


----------



## bookwormde

If you broker has not already have them contact DVC and make them aware of the banking deadline, this typically gets come “special handling” to make sure it closes before then

bookwormde


----------



## kdhjlm

We just passed ROFR on 12/12/08 for 100 OKW(2042) points.  Came with 100 banked 2007 points that expire on 1/31/09(won't be able to use ), 100 banked 2008 points and all from 2009.  $70 per point.


----------



## kdhjlm

Anyone know how long it takes to get into disney's "system" after closing?


----------



## lisa3635

kdhjlm said:


> Anyone know how long it takes to get into disney's "system" after closing?



It took me about 7 business days.  The timeshare store says to allow 10 before calling though.


----------



## Donald is #1

dizhoni, kdhjlm, congratulations on passing ROFR!  



OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   

*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------ 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------ 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie---------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------ 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC---------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122----------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix--------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff----------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg-------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater------------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB----------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch---------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan------------------ 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279---------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel--------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56--------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-------  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog-------------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------- 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth------ 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7--------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24------------ 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn----- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman------ 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire------------ 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------- 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell--------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw-----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad---------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet-------------- 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36------------ 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd--------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh---------- 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1-- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer---------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp----------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) -------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni---------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani-----------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell-------------- 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC------------ 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan-------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck----------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck----------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???) – member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
*dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)*
*kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all ’08 points, all ‘09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all ’08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (June) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)




*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms – see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)




*PASSED - VWL:* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 ’08pts, 25 ’09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17) – member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no ‘06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22) – non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until ‘09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays ‘08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated ’07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?) – assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 ‘05 pts banked, 160 ‘06 pts & 160 ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22) – member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 ’06 pts & 150 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until ’08, buyer pays closing and ’08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3) – non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six ‘07 pts & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked ’07 & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23) – member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*


*WAITING - BCV:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
Debbie Jean---------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8)


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closng, seller pays '08 mf
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf


*WAITING - VB:*
frkymcky-------------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8)


*WAITING - VWL:*
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf, GMAC


----------



## Pirate at Heart

Our offer for VWL at $74.00 a point for 200 points with an April use year was excepted by the seller. There are 46 points banks from 2008, all 2009 points will be available. We (the buyers) will pay MF's for 2009 and closing cost.

I think we got a great deal! And we are really excited. Cross your fingers that it goes through!


----------



## Debbie Jean

Debbie Jean said:


> Submitted to Disney 12/8
> 
> 50 BWV (Sept) $85, all '08 pts, 28 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf - TTS



I passed!!  
What a great Christmas present!


----------



## cdhheidi

Happy Christmas to us! We passed ROFR today!!!!

100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 points, all '09 points, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf.  

It took 9 days from receiving our deposit check to getting notice that ROFR passed...    works for me, and makes for a very nice Christmas gift for the family!


----------



## frkymcky

Submitted 12/8/08 VB 111 points,all 08 points banked, all 09 points coming UY Feb

I can't believe it, what a great christmas!!  This has been my dream for 8 years and it finally came true!  I got my email that said congrats, than another email that also said congrats.  THAN 2 emails that said sorry wrong information, I had to call and confirm if we passed and we DID!!! 

A Very Merry Christmas to you all!!!!


----------



## Donald is #1

Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays everyone!  

Pirate at Heart, good luck with your contract! 

Debbie Jean, cdhheidi, frkymcky, congratulations on passing ROFR!  



OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   

*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------ 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------ 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie---------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------ 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC---------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice----------- 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122----------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix--------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff----------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg-------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater------------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB----------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch---------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan------------------ 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt---------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279---------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel--------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword------------ 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56--------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-------  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog-------------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------- 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth------ 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B--------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7--------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24------------ 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn----- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman------ 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire------------ 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------- 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell--------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw-----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad---------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet-------------- 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36------------ 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)-------- 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan---------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd--------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh---------- 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1-- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer---------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp----------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) -------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni---------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani-----------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell-------------- 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC------------ 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan-------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck----------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck----------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
*Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)*
*cdhheidi----------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)*


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (June) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)




*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
*frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)*




*PASSED - VWL:* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*


*WAITING - BCV:*



*WAITING - BWV:*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closng, seller pays '08 mf
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf, GMAC
*Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf*


----------



## anabelle

We just sold our Saratoga points.

200 pts, at $68.50 per point with 193 2009 points available passed 12/24


----------



## lapeter

Just got great news today and here are the facts. I just in Oct. 2009 bought my first contract at BWV. On the third try I got 200 pts. BWV March UY with 200 pts in 2008 and 400 pts. in 2009 at $79.41 a pt. and I thought that was a good price at the time. I also knew that we really need about 400 pt. total. I also saw the economy tanking and figured why not make low offers until I could snag a better than good contract. I also did not need the additional pts. until the end of 2009 since I had 400 pts. for 2009. In making low offers that would probably get ROFR'ed I figured I was doing my small part to stimulate the economy. My contact gets ROFR'ed, the seller gets their money, the Realtor gets a commission and Disney gets more pts to sell at a profit at $104 a pt. So I made over the last couple of months five low offers (BWV $74 to $75 a pt.) and on the first four I naturally got ROFR'ed, big deal, no pressure to buy yet. I also thought that the Mouse would at some point "get full and not need to be fed" and maybe I could snap one. Today Rachel from GMAC let me know that my latest contract was NOT ROFR'ed and we are closing. I got BWV March UY 210 pts. at $75 a pt. with 11 2008 pts., 210 pts. in 2009 and 210 pts. in 2010. We are also going in Jan. 2009 for our first trip to BWV as an owner.


----------



## Donald is #1

anabelle, congratulations on selling your contract!  

lapeter, congratulations on passing ROFR!  


OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   

*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
*lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???) – member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all ’08 points, all ‘09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all ’08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
*anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)*


*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms – see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)




*PASSED - VWL:* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 ’08pts, 25 ’09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17) – member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no ‘06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22) – non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until ‘09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays ‘08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated ’07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?) – assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 ‘05 pts banked, 160 ‘06 pts & 160 ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22) – member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 ’06 pts & 150 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until ’08, buyer pays closing and ’08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3) – non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six ‘07 pts & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked ’07 & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23) – member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*


*WAITING - BCV:*



*WAITING - BWV:*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closng, seller pays '08 mf
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf, GMAC
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


----------



## anna08

Lapeter - very interesting approach! Thanks for sharing the info - as long as one can wait patiently, this way could really be a great way to get a good deal. I will tuck this away in my brain for a rainy, "need more points" kinda day!


----------



## heynowirv

Yes,
We just recieved notification on dec.24th .Quite a nice xmas present.Ok this was the deal. We got married july 29 2007 ,and honeymooned at disneyworld.Loved it soo much and went on a tour of saratoga.it just didn't seem right at the time to buy.Earlier this month we heard about the buy 4 nights get 7 offered by disney, but after the airfare etc. it was way over a$ $3000. for the trip. so we looked at resales and met Jerry at The Timeshare Store.He was great and explained everything on how the resales went ,even  to the point as letting us know that we could bid alittle lower and how ROFR's worked.now we've passed that phase and just waitting for the completed paperwork.190 points in the bank from 2008 with 190 coming on 8/1/2009.72 a point and 475 closing costs.2008 maintenance paid by seller.This is an original contract till 2042.Our youngest child is 20 so bring on the grandchildrenHere we come OKW feb.24


----------



## tinkertastic

Hi all.  Sooo excited here.  Waiting on SSR 100pts $74 per point, Oct UY.  All 07 points are banked, all 08 points included as well.  I hope it goes through. This will be my first contract!!!!!!


----------



## Donald is #1

heynowirv, congratulations on passing ROFR!  

tinkertastic, good luck with your contract! 

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to indigo for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
*heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)


*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)




*PASSED - VWL:* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*


*WAITING - BCV:*



*WAITING - BWV:*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closng, seller pays '08 mf
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf
*tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, non-member*


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf, GMAC
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


----------



## lugnut33

Just want to thank you Donald Is #1 for this thread, it's always so interesting.


----------



## 757hokie

Submitted for ROFR today: 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09).

This will be our first contract.  Keeping my fingers crossed...somebody throw some pixie dust our way please!


----------



## Donald is #1

757hokie, good luck with your contract! 

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to indigo for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)


*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)




*PASSED - VWL:* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
*757hokie--------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09) non-member*



*WAITING - BCV:*



*WAITING - BWV:*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closng, seller pays '08 mf
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, non-member


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf, GMAC
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


----------



## Donald is #1

lugnut33 said:


> Just want to thank you Donald Is #1 for this thread, it's always so interesting.




You're very welcome.


----------



## Oshawa

757hokie said:


> Submitted for ROFR today: 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09).
> 
> This will be our first contract.  Keeping my fingers crossed...somebody throw some pixie dust our way please!




 
Sending you some pixy dust.  Please send some our way too.  We submitted ROFR yesterday for VWL (150 points @ $75 with Oct UY).  I am so nervous.  I hate the waiting.   

Good luck to you!


----------



## 757hokie

Oshawa said:


> Sending you some pixy dust. Please send some our way too. We submitted ROFR yesterday for VWL (150 points with Oct UY). I am so nervous. I hate the waiting.
> 
> Good luck to you!


 
Right back atcha Oshawa!   

Best of luck!


----------



## Sandisw

We just sent our contract today--its a small one (VWL, 50 points @ $83, October UY) but still hoping it goes through.

My hope is that I get in with this small contract, become a member, and then do an add on next year at BLT for 100 points.

Good luck and hope the pixie fairy spreads the magic to both of you as well!!!!


----------



## Oshawa

Sandisw said:


> We just sent our contract today--its a small one (VWL, 50 points @ $83, October UY) but still hoping it goes through.
> 
> My hope is that I get in with this small contract, become a member, and then do an add on next year at BLT for 100 points.
> 
> Good luck and hope the pixie fairy spreads the magic to both of you as well!!!!



Pixie dust to you too!   
Wouldn't it be great if we both got VWL.  Let's keep our fingers crossed together!!


----------



## Sandisw

and anything else I can cross!


----------



## wendyinoc

I passed ROFR today!!! 50 pts at SSR for 82 per point. I am paying closing costs. This was an add on. march use year.


----------



## Donald is #1

Oshawa, Sandisw, good luck with your contracts! 

wendyinoc, congratulations on passing ROFR!  

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to indigo for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
*wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)




*PASSED - VWL:* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
757hokie--------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09) non-member



*WAITING - BCV:*



*WAITING - BWV:*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closng, seller pays '08 mf
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, non-member


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf, GMAC
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
*Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75 (sub 1/5/09)* 
*Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83 (sub 1/6/09) non-member*


----------



## chatchdvc

Hi, I put an offer on a contract this weekend, and it was submitted for ROFR on Monday 1/05/2009.

50 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 pts banked, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf.  I am already a member.


----------



## ACDSNY

The buyer of our points should be happy...they passed ROFR today.

ACDSNY (seller)------ 60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf


----------



## Pirate at Heart

Pirate at Heart said:


> Our offer for VWL at $74.00 a point for 200 points with an April use year was excepted by the seller. There are 46 points banks from 2008, all 2009 points will be available. We (the buyers) will pay MF's for 2009 and closing cost.
> 
> I think we got a great deal! And we are really excited. Cross your fingers that it goes through!



WE PASSED!!!! SO VERY EXCITED!!!! I Can't wait to start planning.


----------



## Ella's Mom

Pirate at Heart said:


> WE PASSED!!!! SO VERY EXCITED!!!! I Can't wait to start planning.




Congratulations! We're waiting on ROFR for BWV.  Do you know what day your contract was submitted to Disney for ROFR?  I'm just curious how long it took for you?


----------



## Pirate at Heart

Ella's Mom said:


> Congratulations! We're waiting on ROFR for BWV.  Do you know what day your contract was submitted to Disney for ROFR?  I'm just curious how long it took for you?



I'm nearly 100% sure it was on December 22nd. I think that the holiday's may have slowed things a bit. Good luck to you!


----------



## Pooh Fan

Our contract was submitted to Disney yesterday (Jan.8th) for ROFR at Beach Club Villas.  It is a 150 point contract with a September use year at $87 per point.  We were told that it was a good price and it is iffy on whether or not we pass ROFR.  I am crossing my fingers and toes that we get it!


----------



## Pooh Fan

Will it really take a month for Disney to decide whether or not to let us have our contract?  The 11 month mark will hit at the end of the month for my 09 trip.  I am a little nervous that I will not be able to book at BCV for our Christmas trip if it takes too long to close and get put into the system.  

I was told it could be as late as early March to close if Disney acts slowly.  The waiting is a killer...


----------



## culli

SSR (June UY) 160 pts $70pt 9 2007 (banked) pts, 160 2008(had seller bank to 09 UY), 160 2009, 160 2010 pts, seller pay 2008 MF and all closing costs, buyer pays 2009 MF.  Went to Disney ROFR on Jan 6, 2009.  We are current DVC members if that matters.


----------



## logan115

Love this thread - BIG THANKS Donald.

I'm looking at taking the plunge and was trying to figure out where to look for info on last sales so I can compare against what I'm seeing available from the likes of TTS.

Now why I didn't think to search thru DIS first I'll never know.

Thanks again,

Chris


----------



## ELKHUNTER

270 SSR (Sep)$68.52, 4 banked '07 pts., 171 '08 pts. and all '09 pts., buyer pays closing and '09 mf. ( sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) just found out about two hours ago. new-members.


----------



## culli

ELKHUNTER said:


> 270 SSR (Sep)$68.52, 4 banked '07 pts., 171 '08 pts. and all '09 pts., buyer pays closing and '09 mf. ( sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) just found out about two hours ago. new-members.



Congrats and welcome to DVC and disboards


----------



## Donald is #1

chatchdvc, Pooh Fan, culli, good luck with your contracts! 

ACDSNY, congratulations on selling your contract!  

Pirate at Heart, ELKHUNTER, congratulations on passing ROFR!  

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to indigo for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
*ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)*
*ELKHUNTER------------ 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)




*PASSED - VWL:* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
*Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)*


*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
757hokie--------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09) non-member



*WAITING - BCV:*
*Pooh Fan-------------- 150 BCV (Sep) $87 (sub 1/8/09)*


*WAITING - BWV:*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closng, seller pays '08 mf
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, non-member
*chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5) member*
*culli-----------------160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09) members*


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf, GMAC
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75 (sub 1/5/09)
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83 (sub 1/6/09) non-member


----------



## danv3

Just submitted to Disney today: 

BWV 100 points (Oct) $86/pt. 100 banked '07 points, all '08 and '09 points. Buyer pays closing and '09 MFs. 

Will be our first contract!

*fingers crossed*


----------



## 757hokie

danv3 said:


> Just submitted to Disney today:
> 
> BWV 100 points (Oct) $86/pt. 100 banked '07 points, all '08 and '09 points. Buyer pays closing and '09 MFs.
> 
> Will be our first contract!
> 
> *fingers crossed*


 
Sounds like a fantastic deal with all those banked points!  Good luck!!!


----------



## dandave

Good luck, Dan!! I agree. That sounds like a really good deal.


----------



## edbull

Made it through today

60 points VB - 50 per - Buyer pays 09 fees, seller pays 08 fees, all 08 points remain - buyer pays closing

50 points okw-original - 70 per point - Buyer pays 09 fees, sell pays 08 fees, all 08 points remain- buyer pays closing

Yippee


----------



## logan115

edbull said:


> Made it through today
> 
> 60 points VB - 50 per - Buyer pays 09 fees, seller pays 08 fees, all 08 points remain - buyer pays closing
> 
> 50 points okw-original - 70 per point - Buyer pays 09 fees, sell pays 08 fees, all 08 points remain- buyer pays closing
> 
> Yippee



Congrats ! Sounds like a great deal........


----------



## Donald is #1

danv3, good luck with your contract! 

edbull,  congratulations on passing ROFR!  

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to indigo for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
*edbull---------------  50 OKW (???) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)*


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER------------ 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
*edbull--------------  60 VB (???) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)*


*PASSED - VWL:* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
757hokie--------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09) non-member



*WAITING - BCV:*
Pooh Fan-------------- 150 BCV (Sep) $87 (sub 1/8/09)


*WAITING - BWV:*
*danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9) non-member*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closng, seller pays '08 mf
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5) member
culli-----------------160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09) members


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf, GMAC
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75 (sub 1/5/09)
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83 (sub 1/6/09) non-member


----------



## ELKHUNTER

culli said:


> Congrats and welcome to DVC and disboards



Thanks, looking forward to closing!


----------



## VLee

Found out earlier this week that we passed on a 25 pt VWL Contract with June use year.  No 2008 points, 7 banked 2009 points @$83.   Even though it was pretty stripped, it was the Use Year we wanted and was small enough to get my daughter in as a member.   I own also own 215 VWL points with a June use year, so it will be easy to transfer her some points.


----------



## edbull

our UY is August on both contracts.

edbull


----------



## DJmommy

We have a contract submitted today for ROFR.

Terms:

64 point VWL August Use year. (Only 7 2009 points available, all 2010 points).
$77 per point. Seller pays all closing costs and 2009 Maintenance Fees. Buyer (us) will pay 2010 MF's.

We are current owners at BWV.


----------



## Metsoskil

You can add us to the "waiting" list.  

Submitted for ROFR today:

25 points @ VWL.  August UY, All 2008 points available, All 2009 points coming. 

$84 per point, buyer pays all closing fees, buyer pays MF on 2009 points, Seller pays MF on 2008 points.  

We are not DVC members yet.


----------



## Simba's Mom

We just passed ROFR today at HHI.
50 points, August use year, $60/point.  No 2009 points, seller pays mf for 2009.  Buyer pays closing costs.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Simba's Mom said:


> We just passed ROFR today at HHI.
> 50 points, August use year, $60/point.  No 2009 points, seller pays mf for 2009.  Buyer pays closing costs.



Congratulations!


----------



## colonialtinker

Metsoskil said:


> You can add us to the "waiting" list.
> 
> Submitted for ROFR today:
> 
> 25 points @ VWL.  August UY, All 2008 points available, All 2009 points coming.
> 
> $84 per point, buyer pays all closing fees, buyer pays MF on 2009 points, Seller pays MF on 2008 points.
> 
> We are not DVC members yet.



Mike,
I'm glad to see your trying again. Hopefully nothing will happen this time.  Good Luck 
Pam


----------



## Metsoskil

Thanks, Pam.  

The roof is fixed, and everything looks like a go.  It actually worked out really well.  I picked up a Star Island 3 BR lock off, week 33 on ebay for $1, so we'll have our week at WDW every year, and with the 25 point DVC contract, we can add on a few days and save a couple hundred on APs.  I figure we'll go use our TS week during its regular late august time this year, then switch it for an early Aug. week next year to utilize the APs to the fullest.  

The roof caving in, and cancelling that last 40 pt OKW contract actually allowed us to step back and see that this was a smarter, much cheaper way for us to go, and the Star Island TS and this VWL contract fell in our laps at exactly the right time.  

We've got our fingers crossed that it'll pass ROFR, although I'm told that we probably shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## Donald is #1

VLee, Simba's Mom, congratulations on passing ROFR!  

edbull, thanks for the update!  

DJmommy, Metsoskil, good luck with your contracts! 


OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to indigo for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)


*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER------------ 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)


*PASSED - VWL:* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
*VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)*



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
757hokie--------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09) non-member



*WAITING - BCV:*
Pooh Fan-------------- 150 BCV (Sep) $87 (sub 1/8/09)


*WAITING - BWV:*
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9) non-member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closng, seller pays '08 mf
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5) member
culli-----------------160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09) members


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf, GMAC
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75 (sub 1/5/09)
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83 (sub 1/6/09) non-member
*DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12) member*
*Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13) non-member*


----------



## GrumpyBa*D

Here I go again and haven't even been home yet.
VWL 150 $73 (Dec) 1 2008 and all 2009 points I'm paying 31 pt mf  Member TSS


----------



## wdwfanatic316

Here are the details of the contract I am hoping to buy.  This was sent for ROFR yesterday:

60 points BCV for $97/point, Feb UY
60 2009 points and 60 2010 points
buyer to pay 2009 annual dues and closing costs

Wish me luck   that we will pass (although I don't think this should be a problem).  I can't wait to become a DVC member!: goodvibes


----------



## 757hokie

wdwfanatic316 said:


> Here are the details of the contract I am hoping to buy. This was sent for ROFR yesterday:
> 
> 60 points BCV for $97/point, Feb UY
> 60 2009 points and 60 2010 points
> buyer to pay 2009 annual dues and closing costs
> 
> Wish me luck  that we will pass (although I don't think this should be a problem). I can't wait to become a DVC member!: goodvibes


 
Good luck!


----------



## Donald is #1

GrumpyBa*D, wdwfanatic316, good luck with your contracts! 



OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to indigo for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
*Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)*


*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER------------ 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)


*PASSED - VWL:* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
757hokie--------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09) non-member



*WAITING - BCV:*
Pooh Fan-------------- 150 BCV (Sep) $87 (sub 1/8/09)
*wdwfanatic316--------  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15)*

*WAITING - BWV:*
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9) non-member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closng, seller pays '08 mf
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5) member
culli-----------------160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09) members


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf, GMAC
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75 (sub 1/5/09)
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83 (sub 1/6/09) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12) member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13) non-member
*GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS*


----------



## Goofyluver

Hello!    New on the waiting list...

Waiting on ROFR on the following:

160 points @ AKV. September UY, 158 points available from 2008, all 2009 points. 

$86 per point, buyer pays all closing fees, buyer pays MF on 2009 points, seller pays MF on 2008 points.

Wish me luck!


----------



## Sandisw

Pixie Dust heading your way...still waiting on mine.  Hope to hear in the next week.


----------



## Oshawa

Goofyluver said:


> Hello!    New on the waiting list...
> 
> Waiting on ROFR on the following:
> 
> 160 points @ AKV. September UY, 158 points available from 2008, all 2009 points.
> 
> $86 per point, buyer pays all closing fees, buyer pays MF on 2009 points, seller pays MF on 2008 points.
> 
> Wish me luck!




Good luck!   Sending you some Pixie dust...


----------



## Oshawa

Sandisw said:


> Pixie Dust heading your way...still waiting on mine.  Hope to hear in the next week.



We are also waiting to hear back.  I really hope it's this week.  I hate the waiting.


----------



## Oshawa

We just received an e-mail from Leslie at the TSS.  We passed ROFR for our add on at VWL.   
Our contract details are:

150 points @ $75.00
All 2009 points.
Seller and buyer split the closing costs.


----------



## Sandisw

Glad your new contract went through.  You submitted only a day before I did so here is hoping I hear by the end of the week!


----------



## Oshawa

Sandisw said:


> Glad your new contract went through.  You submitted only a day before I did so here is hoping I hear by the end of the week!



Maybe you will hear something tomorrow.  
More Pixie dust your way...


----------



## danv3

danv3 said:


> Just submitted to Disney today:
> 
> BWV 100 points (Oct) $86/pt. 100 banked '07 points, all '08 and '09 points. Buyer pays closing and '09 MFs.
> 
> Will be our first contract!
> 
> *fingers crossed*



Jaki just called...WE PASSED!


----------



## Oshawa

danv3 said:


> Jaki just called...WE PASSED!




Congratulations!!


----------



## 757hokie

757hokie said:


> Submitted for ROFR today: 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09).
> 
> This will be our first contract. Keeping my fingers crossed...somebody throw some pixie dust our way please!


 
PASSED TODAY!  

Thanks for maintaining this great thread Donald is #1. Good luck to everybody waiting.


----------



## 757hokie

Congrats Oshawa and danv3!  It was a good day for all of us!


----------



## danv3

Apparently they cleaned out the ROFR inbox at DVC today!  Congrats all around.


----------



## Oshawa

757hokie said:


> PASSED TODAY!
> 
> Thanks for maintaining this great thread Donald is #1. Good luck to everybody waiting.




Congratulations!!
Totally agree with you.  I love this thread.


----------



## Pooh Fan

I just checked my email and found out that I passed ROFR today!!!!!!  The wait is finally over.  I got 150 BCV points for $87 a point.  All 2009 and 2010 points with 1 2008 point.  I have an August use year.  

I am hoping that closing will come sooner than the 28 days they are predicting because it is now time for me to make my reservations for our Christmas trip (Dec. 18-26).


----------



## Oshawa

Pooh Fan said:


> I just checked my email and found out that I passed ROFR today!!!!!!  The wait is finally over.  I got 150 BCV points for $87 a point.  All 2009 and 2010 points with 1 2008 point.  I have an August use year.
> 
> I am hoping that closing will come sooner than the 28 days they are predicting because it is now time for me to make my reservations for our Christmas trip (Dec. 18-26).



Yahooo!!  Congrats and good luck with the reservations!!


----------



## Donald is #1

Goofyluver, good luck with your contract! 

Oshawa, danv3, 757hokie, Pooh Fan, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to indigo for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
*757hokie--------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member*



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
*Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)*



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
*danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member*


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER------------ 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
*Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS*



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
*Goofyluver-------------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf *


*WAITING - BCV:*
wdwfanatic316--------  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15)

*WAITING - BWV:*



*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closng, seller pays '08 mf
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5) member
culli-----------------160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09) members


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf, GMAC
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83 (sub 1/6/09) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12) member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13) non-member
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS


----------



## Ella's Mom

Just got home and checked my email!  Finally, the wait is over.  Congratulations to everyone!

150 BWV (Sept) $80, 110 banked 2007, all 2008 and 2009
Buyer pays closing and 2009 MFs, Submitted Jan. 6 - Passed Jan. 19

I can't wait to start planning.  I have points to use by Sept. 1.


----------



## Oshawa

Ella's Mom said:


> Just got home and checked my email!  Finally, the wait is over.  Congratulations to everyone!
> 
> 150 BWV (Sept) $80, 110 banked 2007, all 2008 and 2009
> Buyer pays closing and 2009 MFs, Submitted Jan. 6 - Passed Jan. 19
> 
> I can't wait to start planning.  I have points to use by Sept. 1.




Congratulations and happy planning!!


----------



## viperlarsen

We Passed  

SSR - 210 Pts, June Yr, $65, 53 08 pts, all 09 pts non member

YEAH!


----------



## snappy

viperlarsen said:


> We Passed
> 
> SSR - 210 Pts, June Yr, $65, 53 08 pts, all 09 pts non member
> 
> YEAH!




What a great deal!!!!


----------



## Sandisw

Congratulations to all.  I hope its a good sign that most of you are passing that mine will go through too.


----------



## Donald is #1

Ella's Mom, viperlarsen, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to indigo for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
*Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)*




*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
*viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver-------------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BCV:*
wdwfanatic316--------  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15)

*WAITING - BWV:*



*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closng, seller pays '08 mf
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5) member
culli-----------------160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09) members


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf, GMAC
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83 (sub 1/6/09) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12) member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13) non-member
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS


----------



## chatchdvc

Yay, we passed ROFR!

50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5) member


----------



## tinkertastic

We just found out we passed as well!!!!! So excited!!!!!!!!

100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, non-member

Congrats to all of those who have passed in the last few days!


----------



## viperlarsen

Seems like everyone is being passed recently!  

Congrats to all!


----------



## mcorbo

Add me in as a seller in the waiting category
200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all  '09 mf (sub 01/21/09)


----------



## Donald is #1

chatchdvc, tinkertastic, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

mcorbo, good luck selling your contract! 

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to indigo for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)




*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
*chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member*
*tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver-------------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BCV:*
wdwfanatic316--------  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15)

*WAITING - BWV:*



*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closng, seller pays '08 mf
culli-----------------160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09) members


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf, GMAC
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83 (sub 1/6/09) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12) member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13) non-member
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
*mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09)*


----------



## Tozzie

Found out today I passed at VWL,  50 pts Feb use year $86 per point all 2009 points buyer pays closing and 2009 MF

I also received the closing docs today, wired the balance due and sent the docs back.  

Already a member at AKV but wanted the 11 month window for Dec at VWL


----------



## Oshawa

Tozzie said:


> Found out today I passed at VWL,  50 pts Feb use year $86 per point all 2009 points buyer pays closing and 2009 MF
> 
> I also received the closing docs today, wired the balance due and sent the docs back.
> 
> Already a member at AKV but wanted the 11 month window for Dec at VWL




Congrats!  We are also member at AKL and did the same thing for VWL.  Can't wait to make those reservations.  Enjoy!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

I looked at the stats and OKW is what we put an offer on. Anyone on here recently use the Time Share store and how quick is ROFR with them these days?


----------



## Simba's Mom

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> I looked at the stats and OKW is what we put an offer on. Anyone on here recently use the Time Share store and how quick is ROFR with them these days?


We're in the process of making a purchase through the Timeshare Store.  We've already passed ROFR.  It took us about 3 weeks, but that was over Christmas and New Year's.  They've been very smooth keeping us informed of everything, but I was kind of disappointed about one thing-3 weeks after we were told our contract went to Disney for ROFR, the TSS sent us our closing documents.  I had to email them back to ask if this meant we'd passed ROFR!  I don't think they knew how nervous I was and that I hoped for a "Congratulations-you passed ROFR!"  I guess what my father told me is true- "Hey, if you want a parade, go out and get your own band."


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Simba's Mom said:


> We're in the process of making a purchase through the Timeshare Store.  We've already passed ROFR.  It took us about 3 weeks, but that was over Christmas and New Year's.  They've been very smooth keeping us informed of everything, but I was kind of disappointed about one thing-3 weeks after we were told our contract went to Disney for ROFR, the TSS sent us our closing documents.  I had to email them back to ask if this meant we'd passed ROFR!  I don't think they knew how nervous I was and that I hoped for a "Congratulations-you passed ROFR!"  I guess what my father told me is true- "Hey, if you want a parade, go out and get your own band."





Thank you for the information! That sounds really fast.

I guess we can officially be added to the Waiting list again as I just faxed the contracts.

We did a contract for OKW 75 points- $70 per point, no points available, 65 coming on 9/1/9 and then 75 every year after. We pay closing cost and we pay '09 dues for 65 points.  

I can't believe we did this again so soon. Last year when we got the 80 we thought we have enough, then we went, realized we love it and want back sooner then our other points allow, so here we are again hoping for a smooth ride  Wish us luck!


----------



## Oshawa

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> I looked at the stats and OKW is what we put an offer on. Anyone on here recently use the Time Share store and how quick is ROFR with them these days?



We just used the Time Share Store and it took 14 days (inlcuding weekends) to find out if we passed ROFR.  
Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## Ella's Mom

We were right with Oshawa earlier this month.  It took 13 days for us.  Passed ROFR Monday and received closing documents from TSS yesterday.  I can't wait to close and book my first DVC trip.


----------



## Donald is #1

Tozzie, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Tigger & Eeyore, good luck with your contract! 

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to indigo for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)




*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
*chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member*
*tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
*Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member*




*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*


*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver-------------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BCV:*
wdwfanatic316--------  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15)

*WAITING - BWV:*



*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
*Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf, member*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closng, seller pays '08 mf
culli-----------------160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09) members


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf, GMAC
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83 (sub 1/6/09) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12) member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13) non-member
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09)


----------



## Oshawa

Ella's Mom said:


> We were right with Oshawa earlier this month.  It took 13 days for us.  Passed ROFR Monday and received closing documents from TSS yesterday.  I can't wait to close and book my first DVC trip.




We can't wait to book either.


----------



## dandave

Congratulations to all who passed! I wish you many happy, carefree, low crowd, plenty of fast pass days!  
I'm thinking that our 50 pt VWL offer is going to be/has been ROFR'ed. We submitted the paperwork and deposit on either 1/7 or 1/9 with the rest of the current crowd, but haven't heard a thing. I'm honestly a little sad, although it was a very small contract and I was debating my purchase. 
I'll post again when I hear for sure, so that I may add to Donald's wonderful, informational list either way.


----------



## mickeys girl 52

dandave said:


> Congratulations to all who passed! I wish you many happy, carefree, low crowd, plenty of fast pass days!
> I'm thinking that our 50 pt VWL offer is going to be/has been ROFR'ed. We submitted the paperwork and deposit on either 1/7 or 1/9 with the rest of the current crowd, but haven't heard a thing. I'm honestly a little sad, although it was a very small contract and I was debating my purchase.
> I'll post again when I hear for sure, so that I may add to Donald's wonderful, informational list either way.



I'll keep my fingers crossed for you and send you some pixie dust,


----------



## Simba's Mom

dandave said:


> Congratulations to all who passed! I wish you many happy, carefree, low crowd, plenty of fast pass days!
> I'm thinking that our 50 pt VWL offer is going to be/has been ROFR'ed. We submitted the paperwork and deposit on either 1/7 or 1/9 with the rest of the current crowd, but haven't heard a thing. I'm honestly a little sad, although it was a very small contract and I was debating my purchase.
> I'll post again when I hear for sure, so that I may add to Donald's wonderful, informational list either way.



Don't give up yet, by any means.  We're in the process of buying  50 points at HHI, and it took us about 3 weeks before we heard back on ROFR, that we'd passed.  The wierd thing was that after waiting 3 weeks, what we got from the Timeshare Store was our closing documents to sign and return.  No "You passed ROFR".  I had to Email them back "Does this mean we passed ROFR?" I guess they weren't worried about passing.  I think they had a lot more confidence in Disney's response to ROFR than I did.


----------



## GrumpyBa*D

dandave said:


> Congratulations to all who passed! I wish you many happy, carefree, low crowd, plenty of fast pass days!
> I'm thinking that our 50 pt VWL offer is going to be/has been ROFR'ed. We submitted the paperwork and deposit on either 1/7 or 1/9 with the rest of the current crowd, but haven't heard a thing. I'm honestly a little sad, although it was a very small contract and I was debating my purchase.
> I'll post again when I hear for sure, so that I may add to Donald's wonderful, informational list either way.



Don't lose hope.  Last year it took less time (3-4 days less) for Disney to exercise their ROFR  than for the contract that passed ROFR...  I'm in the same boat.  I was submitted the 13th I think and still haven't heard so I am waiting... kinda a bit of uncertainty about making the right decision I'm big on fate so if it passes it was meant to be if not it wasn't but that still doesn't mean I'm not anxious to hear....

I know it's frustrating since others seem to be taking 10 days so I am expecting to hear today or monday   preferably today

Hang in there and good luck


----------



## goofygal1975

GrumpyBa*D said:


> Don't lose hope.  Last year it took less time (3-4 days less) for Disney to exercise their ROFR  than for the contract that passed ROFR...  I'm in the same boat.  I was submitted the 13th I think and still haven't heard so I am waiting... kinda a bit of uncertainty about making the right decision I'm big on fate so if it passes it was meant to be if not it wasn't but that still doesn't mean I'm not anxious to hear....
> 
> I know it's frustrating since others seem to be taking 10 days so I am expecting to hear today or monday   preferably today
> 
> Hang in there and good luck



Quick question...What is ROFR???


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

goofygal1975 said:


> Quick question...What is ROFR???



This is Disney's right to buy the contract back if they feel it is selling for less then it should or if they need the points for a certain resport. 

Question: Has anyone put a bid on a contract and then decided there was a better deal some where else? If so, if you do it with in the 10 days do you get your deposit back? Just curious because I saw another pop up today that is much better then the one we bidded on


----------



## Metsoskil

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> This is Disney's right to buy the contract back if they feel it is selling for less then it should or if they need the points for a certain resport.
> 
> Question: Has anyone put a bid on a contract and then decided there was a better deal some where else? If so, if you do it with in the 10 days do you get your deposit back? Just curious because I saw another pop up today that is much better then the one we bidded on



I do believe that you can cancel in writing within 10 days.  We had to do this last year because our roof began leaking, and we needed the money for the new roof.  We simply faxed a letter, and got our deposit back a week later.


----------



## dandave

Thanks all!! 

Grumpy, I agree. If it's meant to be, it will. I sure would like to know either way, though.


----------



## Sandisw

I am also waiting on a 50 point VWL contract.  Mine went in on the 6th.  I talked to TSS the other day because I heard a lot of people found out Monday that they had passed.  

I was told that Disney sends them in batches (usually once a week, sometimes, once every other week).  I wasn't in the batch that came in on the 19th, but she anticipates that I should be in next week's batch that comes in.  At least knowing this, helped me relax as I knew it would be at least another week.  I was thinking the same thing, though.  If it didn't come in, it means they are ROFR'ing it.

Pixie Dust coming your way--hopefully, we will both pass.


----------



## dandave

for Sandi. Thanks for the info!


----------



## rodserry

Hello there,

Just wanted to let you know that our purchase of 65 points at AKV FAILED ROFR today!  It was for $96, Sept UY, 0 points now, 65 points coming in Sept 09.

I guess someone at Disney really wanted that little contract.  Which I don't understand frankly since I thought the minimum is 100 points add on now at AKV??!   

Anyway, we are disappointed but we are on the list for Grand CA so we will buy direct from Disney on Sunday. 

Rod


----------



## DISNEY FIX

rodserry said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that our purchase of 65 points at AKV FAILED ROFR today!  It was for $96, Sept UY, 0 points now, 65 points coming in Sept 09.
> 
> I guess someone at Disney really wanted that little contract.  Which I don't understand frankly since I thought the minimum is 100 points add on now at AKV??!
> 
> Anyway, we are disappointed but we are on the list for Grand CA so we will buy direct from Disney on Sunday.
> 
> Rod




Keep your chin up, I think you can actually get a better deal than that!


----------



## charvel67

Hello, This is my first post but we just learned today that our contract has passed rofr. The details: SSR,60 points, April uy, 6 banked from 08, all for 09, all for 2010. $77 pt, buyer pays closing and 09 mf. Very Exciting.


----------



## Donald is #1

rodserry, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised!  

charvel67, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to indigo for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)




*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
*charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member




*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
*rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver-------------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BCV:*
wdwfanatic316--------  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15)

*WAITING - BWV:*



*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf, member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closng, seller pays '08 mf
culli-----------------160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09) members


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf, GMAC
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83 (sub 1/6/09) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12) member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13) non-member
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09)


----------



## Sandisw

I was just notified that we PASSED!!!!  I am so excited--50 VWL, October UY, 2009 points, I paid closing and 09 MF.  $83/ppt. It took 18 days.  

Good luck to those who are waiting and sorry to those that didn't.


----------



## Oshawa

Sandisw said:


> I was just notified that we PASSED!!!!  I am so excited--50 VWL, October UY, 2009 points, I paid closing and 09 MF.  $83/ppt. It took 18 days.
> 
> Good luck to those who are waiting and sorry to those that didn't.



Finally you got the answer you have been waiting for.   I am so happy for you neighbour!!    Congrats!!


----------



## Sandisw

I can't wait to close so I can call and make my first trip. We are going to try to go for a quck weekend in December, just my DH and I.


----------



## dandave

Congrats Sandi!! I'm really happy for you! That little "" icon must have been working overtime!


----------



## Metsoskil

Just got e-mail notification that we passed!  I'm very excited.  

25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13) non-member, TSS


----------



## Oshawa

Metsoskil said:


> Just got e-mail notification that we passed!  I'm very excited.
> 
> 25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13) non-member, TSS



Congrats!!  Another VWL neighbour.   Happy planning!!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Metsoskil said:


> Just got e-mail notification that we passed!  I'm very excited.
> 
> 25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13) non-member, TSS




CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Very happy for you     I remember chatting with you last year when we bid on our very first contract! Now we wait for our second and hope we pass


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

We got word that our contract was sent to Disney on Friday so now we wait, anxious, although our first time was much much worse    to everyone still waiting. 

The AK ROFR surprised me, so sorry to hear that 

Congrats to everyone that passed!!! It is so exciting and such a beautiful place. It truly is my favorite place to go!


----------



## colonialtinker

Metsoskil said:


> Just got e-mail notification that we passed!  I'm very excited.
> 
> 25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13) non-member, TSS



Congrats  Passing ROFR is exciting


----------



## Donald is #1

Sandisw, Metsoskil, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Tigger & Eeyore, thanks for the update!  

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to indigo for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)




*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
*Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member*
*Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member*



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver-------------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BCV:*
wdwfanatic316--------  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15)

*WAITING - BWV:*



*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23) member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closng, seller pays '08 mf
culli-----------------160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09) members


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf, GMAC
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12) member
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09)


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Donald is #1 said:


> Sandisw, Metsoskil, congratulations on passing ROFR!
> 
> Tigger & Eeyore, thanks for the update!
> 
> OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not?
> Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.
> 
> ______________________________________________________________
> 
> Our OKW waiting contract is not extended  We did extend our current so I sure hope some time in the future if we get this one that we can extend this as well, but one step at a time


----------



## Oshawa

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> We got word that our contract was sent to Disney on Friday so now we wait, anxious, although our first time was much much worse    to everyone still waiting.
> 
> The AK ROFR surprised me, so sorry to hear that
> 
> Congrats to everyone that passed!!! It is so exciting and such a beautiful place. It truly is my favorite place to go!



Good luck to you!!


----------



## wdwfanatic316

Just checked my email and we got notice that our contract passed ROFR!    Here are the details again:

Purchasing 60 BCV points, Feb UY @ $97/pt from TSS
60 2009 pts, 60 2010 pts
Purchaser pays 09 MF and closing costs

I can't wait to finalize the paperwork and be official members!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

wdwfanatic316 said:


> Just checked my email and we got notice that our contract passed ROFR!    Here are the details again:
> 
> Purchasing 60 BCV points, Feb UY @ $97/pt from TSS
> 60 2009 pts, 60 2010 pts
> Purchaser pays 09 MF and closing costs
> 
> I can't wait to finalize the paperwork and be official members!



 COngratulations!!!!!! How exciting. Becoming a member was the best investment we ever made!!!! I am very happy for you!


----------



## Oshawa

wdwfanatic316 said:


> Just checked my email and we got notice that our contract passed ROFR!    Here are the details again:
> 
> Purchasing 60 BCV points, Feb UY @ $97/pt from TSS
> 60 2009 pts, 60 2010 pts
> Purchaser pays 09 MF and closing costs
> 
> I can't wait to finalize the paperwork and be official members!



Congrats to you!!


----------



## DJmommy

We just received an e-mail from Jaki that we passed ROFR.  

Whoo-hoo, I was getting a bit nervous. I think we got a very good deal, considering we already have our vacation planned for this year and don't need any points until next year at VWL.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

DJmommy said:


> We just received an e-mail from Jaki that we passed ROFR.
> 
> Whoo-hoo, I was getting a bit nervous. I think we got a very good deal, considering we already have our vacation planned for this year and don't need any points until next year at VWL.



 Congratulations!!!!!  What did you end up getting? That news is a good way to start off the week


----------



## GrumpyBa*D

well, everyone around me has found out about ROFR but I haven't yet.... utt ooohhh


----------



## dandave

Grumpy, You were telling me to hang in there, remember? I officially give to you all the pixie dust that was sprinkled on me.


----------



## DJmommy

GrumpyBa*D said:


> well, everyone around me has found out about ROFR but I haven't yet.... utt ooohhh



I think yours was submitted right after ours was. The waiting is the hardest part in my opinion. 

Hopefully you will find out the good news tomorrow, and we will be neighbors with all of the other VWL owners who passed recently.


----------



## Poopachino

We just put in our contract today (1/26): 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf.

Hope to hear good news soon!

By the way, thanks to all of the DIS board members - this is a fantastic info source.


----------



## Donald is #1

wdwfanatic316, DJmommy, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Poopachino, good luck with your contract!  

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to indigo for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
*wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)*



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)




*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
*DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member*



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)


*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver-------------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
*Poopachino------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26)*



*WAITING - BCV:*


*WAITING - BWV:*



*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23) member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closng, seller pays '08 mf
culli-----------------160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09) members


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf, GMAC
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09)


----------



## GrumpyBa*D

Not a good birthday..... I just heard DIsney exercised  ROFR.... just like they did with the first contract..........  I guess it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

GrumpyBa*D said:


> Not a good birthday..... I just heard DIsney exercised  ROFR.... just like they did with the first contract..........  I guess it wasn't meant to be.



  I am so sorry to hear that!!!!   Will you look again and try for another? I thought waiting would not be as bad the second time around. I was wrong, too may ROFR is making me nervous too. Again I really am sorry to hear that!!!!


----------



## Oshawa

GrumpyBa*D said:


> Not a good birthday..... I just heard DIsney exercised  ROFR.... just like they did with the first contract..........  I guess it wasn't meant to be.



So sorry to hear that.  Will try for another contract?


----------



## Donald is #1

GrumpyBa*D, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised!  

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to indigo for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)




*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver-------------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
Poopachino------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26)



*WAITING - BCV:*


*WAITING - BWV:*



*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23) member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closng, seller pays '08 mf
culli-----------------160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09) members


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf, GMAC
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09)


----------



## dandave

Grumpy, I'm really sorry to hear that.   
At least the worrying is over, and hopefully you'll get an even better contract. I still haven't heard a word on mine! I got impatient, gave up, and am consoling myself with a trip to the UK. If it passes now, I'll be selling off my personals to pay for it...  
Happy Belated Birthday to you! I hope you found a glass half full!  

Donald is #1, Hi! I never added myself to your wonderful list. I'm waiting to hear about a 50 point VWL for $77 a point, all '08 and '09, we split closing, and I (the buyer) pay for '09 fees. We submitted around 1/9, non-members. Thanks!


----------



## Shooby doo

Hi Folks,
We passed   Just heard yesterday,took a little over 2 weeks:SSR-175 points-June Use year- 89 points available for 2009- $68/point for a total of $11900. We really thought we were border line at that price but were advised by the Timeshare Store that it had a good chance because of "this year's" points.
SD


----------



## kativ

270 SSR (Sep) $68.52
210 SSR (Jun) $65

These are incredible value!


----------



## bobbiwoz

kativ said:


> 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52
> 210 SSR (Jun) $65
> 
> These are incredible value!



It's hard to believe that they passed.  It's a sad sign of the times IMHO!


----------



## meuseman

Submitted today

50 BWV (Oct.), $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF

Wish me luck!!


----------



## logan115

meuseman said:


> Submitted today
> 
> 50 BWV (Oct.), $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF
> 
> Wish me luck!!



Good luck


----------



## Donald is #1

dandave, meuseman, good luck with your contracts! 

Shooby doo, congratulations on passing ROFR!  

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to indigo for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)




*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
*Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
*GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS*



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver-------------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
Poopachino------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26)



*WAITING - BCV:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
*meuseman------------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28)*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23) member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closng, seller pays '08 mf
culli-----------------160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09) members


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf, GMAC
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09)
*dandave-------------  50 VWL (???) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9) non-members*


----------



## dandave

Thank you, Donald! I forgot to mention that it's a December UY.

I *just* 15 minutes ago got an email from Jaki at Resales DVC. We passed! I'm honestly uncertain how I feel about it at this point, but we passed. Apparently they'll be sending me closing docs in 2 weeks, as they're waiting for "estoppel info (info concerning the seller's account  as to maintenance and taxes, etc) from Disney in order to prepare the documents".


----------



## tringrove

Just pulled the trigger on SSR...  a belated xmas present for DS 5 yrs and DS 2 months ... please please keep all your fingers (and toes) crossed ...

P.S. This board has been very very helpfull .... you guys rock!!!


----------



## logan115

tringrove said:


> Just pulled the trigger on SSR...  a belated xmas present for DS 5 yrs and DS 2 months ... please please keep all your fingers (and toes) crossed ...
> 
> P.S. This board has been very very helpfull .... you guys rock!!!



Thought that was me typing as I'm contemplating pulling the trigger on SSR too and I also have a DS 5, but DD 2 months..........


----------



## tringrove

logan115 said:


> Thought that was me typing as I'm contemplating pulling the trigger on SSR too and I also have a DS 5, but DD 2 months..........



Congrats ... they sure are a blessing.  Hopefully if we make it through this will be a great way to have great familiy time and create more memories


----------



## pebbles37

just recieved an email confirming we passed rofr
contract details
saratoga springs 130 aug uy all 08 all 09 $68 per point


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

logan115 said:


> Thought that was me typing as I'm contemplating pulling the trigger on SSR too and I also have a DS 5, but DD 2 months..........




Good luck with the first trigger puller  

Good luck to you too if you decide. How funny you are both looking at the same with kids the same age  

Still waiting. Almost one week down I suspect up to two more to go. I am so shocked at all the OKW listings. People seem to be buying elsewhere these days 

Pixie dust to all the new offers


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

pebbles37 said:


> just recieved an email confirming we passed rofr
> contract details
> saratoga springs 130 aug uy all 08 all 09 $68 per point



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!   
How long did it take you to hear? How exciting! Who did you go through?


----------



## DISNEY FIX

pebbles37 said:


> just recieved an email confirming we passed rofr
> contract details
> saratoga springs 130 aug uy all 08 all 09 $68 per point



Wow, is that an all time low?


----------



## logan115

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> Good luck with the first trigger puller
> 
> Good luck to you too if you decide. How funny you are both looking at the same with kids the same age
> 
> Still waiting. Almost one week down I suspect up to two more to go. I am so shocked at all the OKW listings. People seem to be buying elsewhere these days
> 
> Pixie dust to all the new offers




Stayed at BCV 2 yrs ago(loved it) and SSR last year (liked it but not as good IMHO - just based on the location and not having SAB !!), would prefer to buy in to AKV as DS is an animal lover and 11 month window would be nice, but 130 SSR pts for the same money as 100 AKV points is hard to turn down.


Sorry to go  
But ............
I know - own where you want to stay - but I think I've come along way as originally I had delusions of buying X amount of HH of VB pts due to the lower prices (wasn't yet aware of the higher dues), and I've at least come around to deciding that which ever resort we buy at will DEFINITELY be at WDW.  Staying at SSR wouldn't be the end of the world (it's really nice actually - just hard to compare to the atmosphere/location BCV), and it has the edge over OKW (non-extended contracts) due to the 2054 expiration..........

Going crazy about all the decisions before I've even contracted a re-saler


----------



## DISNEY FIX

logan115 said:


> Stayed at BCV 2 yrs ago(loved it) and SSR last year (liked it but not as good IMHO - just based on the location and not having SAB
> 
> Staying at SSR wouldn't be the end of the world (it's really nice actually - just hard to compare to the atmosphere/location BCV), and it has the edge over OKW (non-extended contracts) due to the 2054 expiration..........
> 
> Going crazy about all the decisions before I've even contracted a re-saler



Just an opinion if ya don't mind. I wouldn't and couldn't change any of our trips to BCV or VWL for any other stay. I know in my heart of heats if we were staying somewhere else I would be pining for either resort. Over the course of the next 40 years of vacations the original buy in amount is tiny compared to the maint fees and travel expenses.........So really buy where you want to stay. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Donald is #1

dandave, pebbles37, congratulations on passing ROFR!  

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to indigo for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)




*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
*pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
*dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members*



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver-------------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
Poopachino------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26)



*WAITING - BCV:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
meuseman------------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28)


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23) member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closng, seller pays '08 mf
culli-----------------160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09) members


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf, GMAC
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09)


----------



## logan115

DISNEY FIX said:


> Just an opinion if ya don't mind. I wouldn't and couldn't change any of our trips to BCV or VWL for any other stay. I know in my heart of heats if we were staying somewhere else I would be pining for either resort. Over the course of the next 40 years of vacations the original buy in amount is tiny compared to the maint fees and travel expenses.........So really buy where you want to stay. Good luck with your decision.




Appreciate the opinion (by the way it drives me nuts when people ask a question on DIS, don't get the answer they "wanted" to hear and get upset), and as you can tell from my flip-flopping mindset I really am not sure of exactly where (if anywhere) I'll end up buying.  Agree that buying where you want to own is the best way to go, but sometimes like a kid in a candy store it's hard not to go for the bigger lollipop if it costs the same as the smaller one you originally wanted to buy  

Funny thing is in the last 2 months I've gone from looking at a 25-50 pt contract (anywhere at WDW) to get my foot in the door at DVC, to a 50-75 pt contract given the lower resale prices we've been seeing, to then deciding I can probably do a 75-100 pt contract at AKV - but then seeing 130 SSR pts go for the same as 100 AKV points got me thinking again.

I'm sure I'll change my mind again by lunchtime  , but I know that like you said I'll be kicking myself a few years from now as if I'm sitting poolside at SSR knowing that I should be doing the same at AKV.

Again, nothing against SSR, but think AKV/BCV is where I want to be.

Thanks for the input, appreciate ALL views,

Chris


----------



## tringrove

logan115 said:


> Appreciate the opinion (by the way it drives me nuts when people ask a question on DIS, don't get the answer they "wanted" to hear and get upset), and as you can tell from my flip-flopping mindset I really am not sure of exactly where (if anywhere) I'll end up buying.  Agree that buying where you want to own is the best way to go, but sometimes like a kid in a candy store it's hard not to go for the bigger lollipop if it costs the same as the smaller one you originally wanted to buy
> 
> Funny thing is in the last 2 months I've gone from looking at a 25-50 pt contract (anywhere at WDW) to get my foot in the door at DVC, to a 50-75 pt contract given the lower resale prices we've been seeing, to then deciding I can probably do a 75-100 pt contract at AKV - but then seeing 130 SSR pts go for the same as 100 AKV points got me thinking again.
> 
> I'm sure I'll change my mind again by lunchtime  , but I know that like you said I'll be kicking myself a few years from now as if I'm sitting poolside at SSR knowing that I should be doing the same at AKV.
> 
> Again, nothing against SSR, but think AKV/BCV is where I want to be.
> 
> Thanks for the input, appreciate ALL views,
> 
> Chris



I knpow exactly how you feel ... the way i figure ... once we're hangin out with the family and thre mouse it's ok by me.

Tell u what though ... trying to figure our what DVC we wanted to call home was more difficult that actually buying our home home 

When we first saw SSR ..DW was convinced it was the one ... they we made the mistake of going to see AKV and then that was the one.  After months of flip floppin ... DW decided she liked DTD more than the animals so SSR was our final choice.  So hopefully it'll work out ... with Jaki's help of course


----------



## DISNEY FIX

logan115 said:


> Appreciate the opinion (by the way it drives me nuts when people ask a question on DIS, don't get the answer they "wanted" to hear and get upset), and as you can tell from my flip-flopping mindset I really am not sure of exactly where (if anywhere) I'll end up buying.  Agree that buying where you want to own is the best way to go, but sometimes like a kid in a candy store it's hard not to go for the bigger lollipop if it costs the same as the smaller one you originally wanted to buy
> 
> Funny thing is in the last 2 months I've gone from looking at a 25-50 pt contract (anywhere at WDW) to get my foot in the door at DVC, to a 50-75 pt contract given the lower resale prices we've been seeing, to then deciding I can probably do a 75-100 pt contract at AKV - but then seeing 130 SSR pts go for the same as 100 AKV points got me thinking again.
> 
> I'm sure I'll change my mind again by lunchtime  , but I know that like you said I'll be kicking myself a few years from now as if I'm sitting poolside at SSR knowing that I should be doing the same at AKV.
> 
> Again, nothing against SSR, but think AKV/BCV is where I want to be.
> 
> Thanks for the input, appreciate ALL views,
> 
> Chris



I hear not an easy call. Good luck.


----------



## spiceycat

both SSR and AKV are big resorts - would think you will be happy at either one.

now if talking VWL or BCV - then definitely buy where you want to stay.

sold my okw sad1: ) to by BLT

Sept use year - 50 points sold at $70 - originally contract (2042) - DVC allowed it

Sept use year 190 points at $65 - originally contact (2042) - dvc DID NOT allow this one and ROFR

so OKW is selling somewhere between $70 and $65


----------



## eaglerock

I bought 18 months ago at Beach Club.  I am cheap and considered the lowered priced resorts - especially Vero.

I had stayed at WLodge before buyng and loved it but had not stayed at the other DV/resorts.  Since buying, i have stayed at BCV & SSR.  I still love both Beach Club and Wilderness Lodge because they are so small and close to the parks.  I stayed at SSR after buying.  At 4 months, it was the only resort I could get without moving 1/2 way thru the stay.  I hated SSR do to its size.  I will try to avoid it i the future. 

My advice, if you can afford it, buy where you want to stay!  At the 7 month window it is very hard to get into these 2 resorts  - BCV & WLV.

As I said, I am cheap but I'm glad my friends talked me into spending the extra money for Beach Club and I love being able to walk to the restaurants at Baordwalk, Swan/Dolphin & Yatch Club and being able to walk into EPCOT anytime it is open.  The boat ride to MGM is fast and easy.  My kids (7 & 11) love the pool so much that they start bugging me at noon to leave the parks so they can swim all afternoon.  

My last trip, we put the kids to bed and 3 of the 4 adults went for a leaisurely stroll around Epcot during Food & Wine.  No bus. no boat. no waiting.

Good luck in choosing.  I agree it is very hard.


----------



## dizney4us




----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

It has been quiet, did this thread start over?


----------



## Donald is #1

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> It has been quiet, did this thread start over?



Nope, we are still here.  I just haven't seen any new resale posts on here in a couple of days.  I guess that we have had a quiet resale weekend.


----------



## Krousfive

I have been reading the DIS for years and this is my first post!  I feel like it is a very exciting topic as well!  I would like to share that we just had an offer sent to Disney for ROFR review.  We are purchasing 160 points at AKV.  $91.50 with the sellers paying the dues for 2009.  Wish us luck!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Krousfive said:


> I have been reading the DIS for years and this is my first post!  I feel like it is a very exciting topic as well!  I would like to share that we just had an offer sent to Disney for ROFR review.  We are purchasing 160 points at AKV.  $91.50 with the sellers paying the dues for 2009.  Wish us luck!



  Good luck!!!!!  

I am still waiting to hear on our OKW contract. I am at day 12 (counting weekends) and hope to hear soon


----------



## hbsprite

I offered 70 ppt for 100 points at SSR with an April use year, 28 points banked from 2008 and all points available for 2009. It was accepted and I am signing the initial paperwork today.  I know it is a lowball but I am hoping with the economy the way it is and the fact that disney profits declined 32% during the first quarter the ROFR will be waived.

*Fingers Crossed*


----------



## ser

I was notified today that I passed ROFR on a 25 point BCV contract, at $94 per point with 2009 and all future year points available.  ROFR process only took two weeks.  Just dipping my toe in the water after thinking about buying for a couple of years.  If I like it, I will add on.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

ser said:


> I was notified today that I passed ROFR on a 25 point BCV contract, at $94 per point with 2009 and all future year points available.  ROFR process only took two weeks.  Just dipping my toe in the water after thinking about buying for a couple of years.  If I like it, I will add on.



Congratulations!!!!!!! That is great news. 

I am hoping to hear soon. My two weeks is up tomorrow


----------



## WendyinNC

I just had an offer accepted for 150 HH points, February use year with all 2009 points available. $60/point, seller to pay approx $450 in closing costs, buyer to pay 2009 maint fees. Now I'm waiting for ROFR.


----------



## culli

culli-----------------160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09) members


Passed on 2/4/08 - shucks........prices are going even lower


----------



## Donald is #1

Krousfive, hbsprite, WendyinNC, good luck with your contracts! 

ser, culli, congratulations on passing ROFR!  

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to indigo for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
*ser----------------  25 BCV (???) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)*



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)




*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
*culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver-------------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
Poopachino------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26)
*Krousfive--------------- 160 AKV (???) $91.5, seller pays '09 mf*


*WAITING - BCV:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
meuseman------------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28)


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
*WendyinNC----------- 150 HHI (Feb) $60, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23) member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closng, seller pays '08 mf
*hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts*


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf, GMAC
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09)


----------



## dandave

I have a trivial question that doesn't seem worthy of its own thread.

We have signed our closing docs, gotten the Cashier's check, and I'm mailing it all to the title agency tomorrow. The agent "suggests" that it be overnighted. Is that really necessary? I'm frugal, and I'm thinking that USPS Priority Mail will do just fine and probably get there in about the same time for a fraction of the cost. Anbody see a problem with that?

And congrats to all who recently passed ROFR!!


----------



## anna08

I would do the same. Our seller took 3 weeks to get documents back so there really is no rush. I would just do confirmed delivery so you can verify it got there.


----------



## dandave

Thank you, anna!!


----------



## Jacky

I am waiting too.  Mine was submitted to Disney on 1/30.

110 BCV points at $82 splitting closing, buyer paying all 09 dues.

Looking at the listings I think it might be a tad low.  I wonder if it mattered if I went to $85 with sellers paying all closing.  Hmmmm.  I am hoping with the economy the way it is, it will just pass.

Guess we'll see.

Jacky


----------



## ser

ser said:


> I was notified today that I passed ROFR on a 25 point BCV contract, at $94 per point with 2009 and all future year points available.  ROFR process only took two weeks.  Just dipping my toe in the water after thinking about buying for a couple of years.  If I like it, I will add on.




Donald is #1 - sorry, I didn't mention that my UY is March.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Jacky said:


> I am waiting too.  Mine was submitted to Disney on 1/30.
> 
> 110 BCV points at $82 splitting closing, buyer paying all 09 dues.
> 
> Looking at the listings I think it might be a tad low.  I wonder if it mattered if I went to $85 with sellers paying all closing.  Hmmmm.  I am hoping with the economy the way it is, it will just pass.
> 
> Guess we'll see.
> 
> Jacky



What odds did your sales agent give you for this passing?


----------



## Jacky

No, I didn't ask the odds.  I used the "other place".  I tried to use TTS but the seller wouldn't bargain.  Was only willing to go to 98 per point for BCV for 76 points.  I am a member.  I can pretty much get it for that through disney myself.  With Disney I wouldn't have to pay closing!!!  Oh well.  We will see.  I was torn between this and points at BLT.  So if I get refused think I will purchase some of those.

The cruise bonus sounds pretty awesome actually.  I wonder if my kids can be the owners so it will be a new member.  Hahaha.

Jacky


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Jacky said:


> No, I didn't ask the odds.  I used the "other place".  I tried to use TTS but the seller wouldn't bargain.  Was only willing to go to 98 per point for BCV for 76 points.  I am a member.  I can pretty much get it for that through disney myself.  With Disney I wouldn't have to pay closing!!!  Oh well.  We will see.  I was torn between this and points at BLT.  So if I get refused think I will purchase some of those.
> 
> The cruise bonus sounds pretty awesome actually.  I wonder if my kids can be the owners so it will be a new member.  Hahaha.
> 
> Jacky



We are also still waiting - 75 OKW - We submitted ours on 1/23/2009. 

I also am a member and contacted my guide about pricing. If we fail we may go for the cruise bonus too - not our home resort but that is tempting.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

I just confirmed, no information from Disney yet. Not sure if that is good or bad - it has been two weeks yesterday ----- so more waiting and maybe next week. I am not sure if that is good or bad as most I have seen on here that have passed have passed in the two week window - not real optimistic at this point


----------



## mickeys girl 52

Hi to all you guys that are waiting for Disney. Keep your hopes up.It could be like every where else they have had cutbacks, and maybe the ROFR   dept is behind because they are shorthanded. They have so much inventory of their own to sell between 4 resorts. I don't see them taking any resales unless they are crazy low bids. So hang in there and good luck to you all.


----------



## Donald is #1

Jacky, good luck with your contract! 

ser, thanks for the update!  

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to indigo for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)




*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver-------------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
Poopachino------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26)
Krousfive--------------- 160 AKV (???) $91.5, seller pays '09 mf


*WAITING - BCV:*
*Jacky------------------ 110 BCV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30)*


*WAITING - BWV:*
meuseman------------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28)


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
WendyinNC----------- 150 HHI (Feb) $60, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23) member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closng, seller pays '08 mf
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf, GMAC
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09)


----------



## meuseman

Found out yesterday that we passed on ROFR on 2/7! Quick turnaround!

BWV here we come!


----------



## tgropp

*Just Passed: Got an e-mail from Jaki and **** Last night. It took 2 weeks to pass

50 Points @ VWL
$82.00 per point
Seller Pays 50% Closing Costs
Feb Use Year
All  (50) 2009 Available*


----------



## Krousfive

Our UY is March.  The contract will include all 09 and 10 points.  Still waiting!


----------



## breick

VWL, Dec UY, 170 points (27 banked '07, all '08 and all '09), offered $77 per point, buyer pays closing and we split the '09 fees.  Seller accepted on 1/28, went to Disney on 1/29, and Jaki/**** told me it passed ROFR on 2/7.  (Members) Now I'm just waiting for the paperwork...


----------



## Donald is #1

meuseman, tgropp, breick, congratulations on passing ROFR!  

Krousfive, thanks for the update!  


OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to indigo for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
*meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)*




*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
*tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)*
*breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members*



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver-------------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
Poopachino------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26)
Krousfive--------------- 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf


*WAITING - BCV:*
Jacky------------------ 110 BCV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30)


*WAITING - BWV:*



*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
WendyinNC----------- 150 HHI (Feb) $60, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23) member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closng, seller pays '08 mf
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf, GMAC
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09)


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

CONGRATS to everyone that passed   

Still waiting, hoping this week we hear something.     It has been 2 weeks three days


----------



## WendyinNC

You can take me off the waiting list. I just cancelled my offer for the HH 150 points. DH and I were looking at prices for beach homes over the weekend and decided it may be time to look into buying a 2nd home.


----------



## Jacky

Do you lose your deposit when you cancel an offer?  I am thinking I would rather buy BLT with the new cruise incentive now.  Now I am hoping for my bCV offer to be ROFR.  Haha.

Can you cancel once it's submitted to Disney?

Jacky


----------



## WendyinNC

You have 7 days (maybe 10) to cancel without losing your deposit.


----------



## Jacky

110 BCV points, August year, member, 82 per pt, split closing costs, buyer paying MF-   member- all 09 points

Jacky


----------



## Jacky

Forgot to say submitted 1/30 and passed 2/8.

110 BCV, august, $82, split closing, buyer pays MF, all 09 and 10 points.

Jacky


----------



## logan115

Jacky said:


> Forgot to say submitted 1/30 and passed 2/8.
> 
> 110 BCV, august, $82, split closing, buyer pays MF, all 09 and 10 points.
> 
> Jacky




Congrats - can't believe they let BCV go thru at $82 !

Had been looking at BCV/AKV/SSR resales lately and was having a hard time justifying the extra $15-$20/pt difference between SSR and BCV/AKV, but this made my day too !

Chris


----------



## mickeys girl 52

Jacky, good for you.I think that is an all time low for BCV.I am looking for my next resale but can't decide between BWV and BCV. I LOVE THE AREA AND LOVE sTROMALONG POOL BUT ALSO LIKE THE IDEA OF THE LOW sTANDARD PTS AT BW .Anyway congrats to yiou.


----------



## PoohBear543

Just made it through ROFR.  We are so excited to now be owners at SSR.  Now is definitely the time to buy resale.  We got 200 points for $69/ point.  Dec. use year.  138 08' points and 200 09' points (all 338 in reservation status and must be used by Nov. 30, 2009).  As soon as the paperwork is done I am booking our first Disney Cruise!!  Eastern Caribbean here we come!  Oh btw anyone have the points charts for the 2009 cruises.  

On another note, my parents also got through ROFR today.  220 SSR points at $74/ point, seller pays closing costs.  All 08 and 09 points. Not sure the UY.  They too are new members.


----------



## cherylmc

Very frustrated with the GMAC process, but our contract was finally setup last Thursday.  We were not notified that we passed ROFR until Dec 31st, though subsequent conversations with Disney revealed that *ROFR approval was provided sometime in November*.

It required over five weeks (and multiple phone calls) AFTER we sent our cashier's check for the title company to get the documents to Disney.  (Based on my experience, I believe their title company is responsible for most of the issues with GMAC.)  We could not have been more impressed with Disney's DVC administration services.  They assisted us by escalating the issue to GMAC about two weeks ago, and they setup our account within 24 hours of receiving the paperwork.

*Total timeline*:  Offer made on October 22nd; Paperwork submitted to Disney on Feb 1st.  With a "normal" account setup time of 1-2 weeks, we would have been at approximately 17 weeks from offer to reservations.  (With Disney's help, however, that was shortened to 15 weeks.)  Honestly, I'm not sure how long this would have taken if I hadn't stepped in and managed this at week 13.  It could have easily been another month or more.

Missed our 7 month window to stay at AKL in August with friends (all rooms booked prior to coordinating our needed transfer), but we were able to secure reservations at our home resort in early December (VWL).  I have to echo the concerns re: GMAC that Ive read in previous postings.  I thought we had plenty of time to complete the resale with a 12 week timeline, but that was not the case.  Its tough when you want a specific contract and GMAC is the one who has it Just be sure you've got the time to wait.

Anyway, we are finally home  and we feel very welcomed by Disney (if not by GMAC).

cheryl


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Jacky said:


> Forgot to say submitted 1/30 and passed 2/8.
> 
> 110 BCV, august, $82, split closing, buyer pays MF, all 09 and 10 points.
> 
> Jacky



No fair   - mine was submitted 1/23/08 - and I still have no answer - not looking good for the home team 

REALLY -CONGRATS!!!!!!! I am so happy for you~ That was FAST!!!!!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

PoohBear543 said:


> Just made it through ROFR.  We are so excited to now be owners at SSR.  Now is definitely the time to buy resale.  We got 200 points for $69/ point.  Dec. use year.  138 08' points and 200 09' points (all 338 in reservation status and must be used by Nov. 30, 2009).  As soon as the paperwork is done I am booking our first Disney Cruise!!  Eastern Caribbean here we come!  Oh btw anyone have the points charts for the 2009 cruises.
> 
> On another note, my parents also got through ROFR today.  220 SSR points at $74/ point, seller pays closing costs.  All 08 and 09 points. Not sure the UY.  They too are new members.



CONGRATS TO YOU and your parents!!!!!   A cruise sounds great!


----------



## hjic15102

We were just notified we passed ROFR today for our add-on!
50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC with Rachel


----------



## Jacky

I know.  I can't believe it passed at $82.  I was looking at all the numbers and really thought it would be turned down.  Good for buyers, not so good for the sellers!!!  I was beating myself up for not offering like 85 and having them pay all the closing and part of the MF.    No worries though.

This economy is a great time to buy in if you can do it!!!

Yah!!!  So happy!!!

Jacky


----------



## Donald is #1

WendyinNC, good luck looking for a vacation home! 

Jacky, PoohBear543, cherylmc, hjic15102, congratulations on passing ROFR!  

cherylmc, wow what a timeline!  



OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to indigo for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
*Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)*



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
*hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC *




*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
*PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members*
*PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
*cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC*
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver-------------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
Poopachino------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26)
Krousfive--------------- 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf


*WAITING - BCV:*



*WAITING - BWV:*



*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23) member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closng, seller pays '08 mf
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09)


----------



## dandave

Congrats to all!!  

Jacky, Wow! Wow, wow, wow!! You got the most incredible deal, and I am so...so...so wanting you to take me to BCV with you!! Really, I am so excited for you. That's just a fantastic deal, and I love BCV. Congrats!! You've got good Karma, dear!


----------



## tringrove

Well here goes ... SSR submitted to Disney for ROFR ... 50pts ... $77 ... Oct UY .. all '08 pts '09 pts.  Now the waiting begins with toes and fingers crossed.


----------



## mcorbo

> mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09)



I was notified yesterday that this passed ROFR


----------



## Donald is #1

tringrove, good luck with your contract! 

mcorbo congratulations on selling your contract!   


OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to indigo for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 




*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
*mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)*



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver-------------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
Poopachino------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26)
Krousfive--------------- 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf


*WAITING - BCV:*



*WAITING - BWV:*



*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23) member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closng, seller pays '08 mf
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts
*tringrove------------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts*



*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## wtpclc

Could you please add me to the list?

100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf's on remaining 09 points (submitted 2/10) members TSS

Thansk so much for tracking these!!!!


----------



## kstrong001

Anxiously awaiting our first DVC offer...

150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed ???) non-members.  Thru **********.com.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Still no word on ours. I emailed TSS and asked how others can here is a weeks time while we are three weeks out and not a word - it makes no sense to be how they process these. 

Question to all the recent passed - CONGRATSS --- what store did you buy through? It seems like Jaki and **** get quicker responses - or is that just a fluke? 

Good luck to all the new offers.


----------



## hjic15102

We got BWV approved in exactly 14 days with GMAC


----------



## WebmasterDoc

We just sold a 230 point OKW contract (2042) - Sept UY thru TTS. $71 per point. 145 points remain from 2008 UY, all 2009 UY points available. Accepted offer on 1/13/09 - passed ROFR 1/24/09  (11 days!   ). Buyer pays 2009 fees and all closing costs.


----------



## wtpclc

WebmasterDoc said:


> We just sold a 230 point OKW contract (2042) - Sept UY thru TTS. $71 per point. 145 points remain from 2008 UY, all 2009 UY points available. Accepted offer on 1/13/09 - passed ROFR 1/24/09  (11 days!   ). Buyer pays 2009 fees and all closing costs.



Oh, 11 days...That would be so nice!  Doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to when things get reviewed.

   Tigger adn Eeyore!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

WebmasterDoc said:


> We just sold a 230 point OKW contract (2042) - Sept UY thru TTS. $71 per point. 145 points remain from 2008 UY, all 2009 UY points available. Accepted offer on 1/13/09 - passed ROFR 1/24/09  (11 days!   ). Buyer pays 2009 fees and all closing costs.



It is amazing to me how they do it. I know they have 30 days but some in 7, some in 11, some in weeks, seems like they would review as they are submitted but apparently not I guess. Bummer. Three weeks tomorrow and still no word  

Thanks for the pixxie dust.


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

wtpclc said:


> Oh, 11 days...That would be so nice!  Doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to when things get reviewed.
> 
> Tigger adn Eeyore!



Thanks for the good luck!!!!! I hope we hear soon. I have watched so many more opportunities pass as we wait, that is the frustrating part


----------



## msd1962

Just sent to Disney  SSR 130 points $70/point Dec UY  all 08 and 09 points.  Newbe, but should have done this 11 trips ago.


Mark


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

msd1962 said:


> Just sent to Disney  SSR 130 points $70/point Dec UY  all 08 and 09 points.  Newbe, but should have done this 11 trips ago.
> 
> 
> Mark



 

I PASSED - Been 20 days and we just heard - 75 point OKW - 65 available on 9/1/9 - all going forward. Buyer pays closing and dues. 


   Mark GOOD LUCK TO YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## wtpclc

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> I PASSED - Been 20 days and we just heard - 75 point OKW - 65 available on 9/1/9 - all going forward. Buyer pays closing and dues.



Yay!!!!     

Good luck Mark!


----------



## Poopachino

We passed our ROFR today! 

160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26)


----------



## Twinsmomma

YAY!  We just passed ROFR today!!! It's only been about a week since it was sent to Disney!!! 

160 points at AKV @ $87/point!!


----------



## Strackfam

I was all excited about my first DVC contract till I read how nerve racking it is.  Now I can't stop thinking about it.  Sent to ROFR on Tues. 2/10 SSR 225 points 72$pp. I need to stay off the computer!


----------



## Donald is #1

wtpclc, kstrong001, msd1962, Strackfam, good luck with your contracts! 

WebmasterDoc, congratulations on selling your contract!   

Tigger & Eeyore, Poopachino, Twinsmomma, congratulations on passing ROFR!  

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to indigo for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
*Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)*
*Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)*



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 




*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
*WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)*
*Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver-------------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
Krousfive--------------- 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf


*WAITING - BCV:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
*kstrong001----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6 ) non-members, **********.com*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closng, seller pays '08 mf
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts
tringrove------------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts
*wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10) members TSS*
*msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12) non-member*
*Strackfam----------- 225 SSR (???) $72 (sub 2/10)*


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## wtpclc

Strackfam said:


> I was all excited about my first DVC contract till I read how nerve racking it is.  Now I can't stop thinking about it.  Sent to ROFR on Tues. 2/10 SSR 225 points 72$pp. I need to stay off the computer!



 Ours wer submitted a day apart.  We can struggle through this togetehr.  I've been checking this list all day.  It coudl be a looong 30 days.   Good luck!

Donald is #1 - Thansk again.  I'd be dying without this list!


----------



## Strackfam

wtpclc said:


> Ours wer submitted a day apart.  We can struggle through this togetehr.  I've been checking this list all day.  It coudl be a looong 30 days.   Good luck!
> 
> Donald is #1 - Thansk again.  I'd be dying without this list!



It's been a LONG 3 days already  , and now I'm on vacation (winter break at home brrrr) obsessing even more.    Thanks for the Luck wtpclc and Donald!  wtpclc best to you, let's leave Michigan for some sunshine!


----------



## wtpclc

Strackfam said:


> wtpclc best to you, let's leave Michigan for some sunshine!



OMG, I missed that you were from MI.  I've got 21 days from today.    (and I went last month   )Looks liek cabin fever turned to add-on-itis!


----------



## littlestar

Heard we passed on 02-12. 100 (Aug) SSR points, $71 a point, 6 banked 2008 points, all 2009 & 2010 points, buyer pays closing.


----------



## wtpclc

littlestar said:


> Heard we passed on 02-12. 100 (Aug) SSR points, $71 a point, 6 banked 2008 points, all 2009 & 2010 points, buyer pays closing.



Congratulations!!!!!   

Woo hoo!  That should be a good sign for me!


----------



## Strackfam

Yay littlestar   Send some luck my way!


----------



## mecllap

I think my SSR130 went to ROFR on 2/10 also -- wonder if they tend to stack up (how high?) before someone goes through them to decide.  It seems like there might be a larger volume of them right now, than some other times?

So many unknowns -- do the same people do the ROFR's who are also taking care of the new THV/SSR, AKV, BLT, and GCVs?  (Are there fewer people doing more work now, as is the case lots of places).

What I really wonder is, if it's this nerve-wracking to wait for ROFR, how am I going to handle the waits for the 11-month and 7-month windows to try to make rezzies!?!?!?


----------



## hbsprite

When was your contract submitted to Disney for ROFR?  I'm trying to get an idea of how long mine will take as it was submitted on Monday 2/9/09 for ROFR.



littlestar said:


> Heard we passed on 02-12. 100 (Aug) SSR points, $71 a point, 6 banked 2008 points, all 2009 & 2010 points, buyer pays closing.


----------



## littlestar

hbsprite said:


> When was your contract submitted to Disney for ROFR?  I'm trying to get an idea of how long mine will take as it was submitted on Monday 2/9/09 for ROFR.



I'm not sure. We started the resale process about 3 weeks ago, though. But we had a big snow storm and they didn't get our deposit check for almost a week. So maybe 10 days to two weeks?

Thanks for all the well wishes. Good luck to everyone still waiting.


----------



## wtpclc

mecllap said:


> What I really wonder is, if it's this nerve-wracking to wait for ROFR, how am I going to handle the waits for the 11-month and 7-month windows to try to make rezzies!?!?!?


 

I do believe the trick is to have a trip scheduled at all times.  Although, I'm waiting for my add on to make my next ressies that I could have made SUnday.  I know there will still be rooms even after 7 months, but not doing it right away is kiiling me.  AMybe that's what's making this RoFR things so hard.   

I need to keep telling myself that I never thought we'd add on so I shoudl jsut be grateful that we can try.  (Yeah, that's not working.  )


----------



## Donald is #1

littlestar, congratulations on passing ROFR!  

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to indigo for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 




*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
*littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver-------------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
Krousfive--------------- 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf


*WAITING - BCV:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
kstrong001----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6 ) non-members, **********.com


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closng, seller pays '08 mf
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts
tringrove------------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10) members TSS
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12) non-member
Strackfam----------- 225 SSR (???) $72 (sub 2/10)


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## wdwnut

Hi:  Just signed contracts for 130 BWV,$80,  Dec. use year, 130 banked '08, all '09 and '10, buyer pays '09 mf and closing.  DVC member already


----------



## dandave

OMG. Jaki from ********** emailed to say that our closing is done! It really hasn't sunk in yet. I refused to think too much about it, because the waiting would normally have killed me. 
Now I get to be excited!!   

There are some great prices passing ROFR. Congrats to all!


----------



## Tikihula

Submitted on Feb 2nd, passed ROFR on Feb 11.  OKW original, 55 points, $70 per point, Oct UY.


----------



## SophiasDad

1


----------



## Donald is #1

wdwnut, good luck with your contract! 

Tikihula, congratulations on passing ROFR!  

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to indigo for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 




*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
*Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver-------------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
Krousfive--------------- 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf


*WAITING - BCV:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
kstrong001----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6 ) non-members, **********.com
*wdwnut-------------- 130 BWV (Dec) $80, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf - member*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closng, seller pays '08 mf
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts
tringrove------------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10) members TSS
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12) non-member
Strackfam----------- 225 SSR (???) $72 (sub 2/10)


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## mecllap

Donald -- thank you for all your work on this -- it's grrrrreeat!  
It's really nice to have the submitted dates, along with the passed dates.  Is there any pattern at all to the passed dates -- like a day of the week, or anything -- or is it pretty much hit and miss?  (It seems to be h&m -- some take a lot longer than others).


----------



## Strackfam

We are sad to say we had to rescind our offer of SSR 225 points.   Our financing did not pass, although our agent told us it did and sent our offer to ROFR .  Best of luck to all of you, and hopefully we will join you next year!


----------



## wtpclc

Strackfam said:


> We are sad to say we had to rescind our offer of SSR 225 points.   Our financing did not pass, although our agent told us it did and sent our offer to ROFR .  Best of luck to all of you, and hopefully we will join you next year!


 I'm so sorry.  Financing is so quirky right now.  Have you tried other finance sources?  Good luck fro next time!


----------



## Krousfive

Called the Timeshare store on Friday to check the status of our ROFR.  Still wiating.  Submitted on Feb. 3 and our agent is hoping that we will hear by the end of this week!  Our fingers are crossed!


----------



## Donald is #1

mecllap said:


> Donald -- thank you for all your work on this -- it's grrrrreeat!
> It's really nice to have the submitted dates, along with the passed dates.  Is there any pattern at all to the passed dates -- like a day of the week, or anything -- or is it pretty much hit and miss?  (It seems to be h&m -- some take a lot longer than others).



I think that it is hit & miss.  This year, for the most part, we haev seen people with responses in 1-2 weeks.  However, there were times last fall with 30 days for the responses.  There also doesn't seem to be a pattern on the ROFR wait time fbetween those that pass ROFR and those that don't.




Strackfam said:


> We are sad to say we had to rescind our offer of SSR 225 points.   Our financing did not pass, although our agent told us it did and sent our offer to ROFR .  Best of luck to all of you, and hopefully we will join you next year!



   So sorry to hear that you had to rescind your offer.


----------



## Donald is #1

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to indigo for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 




*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver-------------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
Krousfive--------------- 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf


*WAITING - BCV:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
kstrong001----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6 ) non-members, **********.com
wdwnut-------------- 130 BWV (Dec) $80, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf - member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closng, seller pays '08 mf
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts
tringrove------------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10) members TSS
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12) non-member



*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## dandave

Strackfam said:


> We are sad to say we had to rescind our offer of SSR 225 points.   Our financing did not pass, although our agent told us it did and sent our offer to ROFR .  Best of luck to all of you, and hopefully we will join you next year!



That's awful! I certainly hope you didn't lose your deposit, waiting to pass ROFR. Which company were you using, if I may ask?


----------



## wdwnut

Sorry, my original post was incorrect-contract has 130 banked '07 points, all '08 and '09 points.  I will update as to when for ROFR.  Thanks


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

dandave said:


> OMG. Jaki from ********** emailed to say that our closing is done! It really hasn't sunk in yet. I refused to think too much about it, because the waiting would normally have killed me.
> Now I get to be excited!!
> 
> There are some great prices passing ROFR. Congrats to all!



Yes there are! I saw an OKW at 62 per point. WE bought our first last year, I guess we were one year too early.

Congrats on it being all set already!!!!!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

Tikihula said:


> Submitted on Feb 2nd, passed ROFR on Feb 11.  OKW original, 55 points, $70 per point, Oct UY.



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! That was fast!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

mecllap said:


> Donald -- thank you for all your work on this -- it's grrrrreeat!
> It's really nice to have the submitted dates, along with the passed dates.  Is there any pattern at all to the passed dates -- like a day of the week, or anything -- or is it pretty much hit and miss?  (It seems to be h&m -- some take a lot longer than others).



It is totally random. I had people submit a week after me and hear a week before me. It is frustrating but it really has no rhyme or reason. I often wonder if they do each sales compnay in a bulk process so if you are entered at the end you get a response faster. FOr example it took me three weeks through TTS but some one submitted through TSS two weeks after me and heard the same day as me - see what I mean. I wonder if it is like a three week cycle, one vendor a week


----------



## wtpclc

Tigger & Eeyore said:


> I wonder if it is like a three week cycle, one vendor a week


  There are TTS SSR contracts that passed b2b weeks, so I don't think that's it.  I wonder if some get held because a guide has been asked fro a specific contract at a sold out resort or add on.  Then, the contract gets held either until it's close to 30 days or the person decides whether or not to buy.  WHo knows.  I would love to fnd out the process, though.  This waiting thing stinks!


----------



## Strackfam

dandave said:


> That's awful! I certainly hope you didn't lose your deposit, waiting to pass ROFR. Which company were you using, if I may ask?



The TimeShare Store


----------



## stuartsong

We recently had two contracts bought by Disney using ROFR.

1.  400 BWV with December UY and 214 banked points for $70 per point.
2.  300 BCV with February UY for $77 per point.


----------



## Donald is #1

wdwnut, thanks for the update!  

stuartsong, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised!  


OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to indigo for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 




*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
*stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77*


*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
*stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points*



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver-------------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
Krousfive--------------- 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf


*WAITING - BCV:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
kstrong001----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6 ) non-members, **********.com
wdwnut-------------- 130 BWV (Dec) $80, 130 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf - member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closng, seller pays '08 mf
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts
tringrove------------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10) members TSS
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12) non-member



*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## dandave

Strackfam said:


> The TimeShare Store




I'm so sorry to hear that! I had a bit of trouble there, as well. I emailed my offer in to a salesperson with whom I had been in contact. When I had called and left a message, the receptionist said she was in but on another line.  Then, I waited. She emailed me back two days later to say that someone had submitted an offer and it had been accepted, while she was "away from the office" and unaware of my email. 
I only give professionals one chance. She blew hers, and I went with another company.
I got an even better deal. Keep trying! My best to you!


----------



## wdwnut

Just heard- submitted to Disney for ROFR 2/18/09


----------



## wtpclc

wdwnut said:


> Just heard- submitted to Disney for ROFR 2/18/09



Good luck!!!


----------



## Tigger & Eeyore

wdwnut said:


> Just heard- submitted to Disney for ROFR 2/18/09



GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!


----------



## judith1108

Got an email just a few minutes ago, 150pts at SSR, getting really excited now, can't wait to reserve!


----------



## chris@meinecke-richa

115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)


----------



## wtpclc

Congratulations CHris & Judith!!!!!!!


----------



## msd1962

Wow, just got the email we passed Disney. submited on Feb 12 approved Feb 20.  SSR 130 points, all 08 & 09.  $70/point, non-member.       

Mark and Becky


----------



## DeeDeeDis

Just heard Disney passed on the ROR for our OKW purchased.  Submitted request on 2/9 and heard today at 3:40pm


----------



## Eliza'sMom

Yay! We are so excited! We just found out we made it through ROFR. Here are our details: 170 BWV points, 132 '09 points, all '10 points, June UY, $76/point, buyer pays closing costs, split '09 dues. It was just submitted 2/14, and we found out today! Yay! We're planning to try to book a trip for December. Guess I'll have to change my ticker now. Oh, well, I think I can handle it!


----------



## wtpclc

You can move me to teh SSR Passed Section!!!!!      

100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS

COngrats to Mark & Becky, DeeDeeDis, and ELiza's mom!!!    

Thanks again for doing all this Donald is #1.  COuld not have survived teh last 1o days without this thread!


----------



## mecllap

Guess they did a bunch of them today.  Mine was submitted 2/9/09 (before my deposit check got to TSS), and got waiver of ROFR notice this afternoon (so 11 days).  The email says within 14 days to receive the final docs, then send them back -- then however long it takes to get registered by Disney as a member (oh no, another wait!!).  Mine is SSR, $70 a point 130 points with '09 points (I'm jealous of the purchaser who got the one with the '08 points as well! --  not too much, tho -- I'm pretty much planned up for this year [already an SSR week with  an exchange] and the beginning of next, so just the '09 works for me [or I'd just be spending all the rest of the money that goes along with every trip]).

Congrats to everybody (and since some of us are SSR, I'll be looking forward to more newer photos and trip reports from SSR visits -- the sooner the better, eh?)


----------



## Donald is #1

wdwnut, thanks for the update!  

judith1108, chris@meinecke-richa, msd1962, DeeDeeDis, Eliza'sMom, wtpclc, mecllap, congratulations on passing ROFR!  



OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to indigo for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
*Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
*DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
*judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)*
*chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)*
*msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member*
*wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS*
*mecllap---------------- 130 SSR (???) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77


*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver-------------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
Krousfive--------------- 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf


*WAITING - BCV:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
kstrong001----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6 ) non-members, **********.com
wdwnut-------------- 130 BWV (Dec) $80, 130 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/18) member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closng, seller pays '08 mf
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts
tringrove------------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Krousfive

We were notified today that we passed ROFR.  We submitted on 2/3/09!  Yipee!  We are so excited!


----------



## mecllap

Oops -- forgot my Use Year -- February --, which seemed good since I have to consider DGS's school calendar (or was I figuring that wrong? -- so many complications -- oh well, I'll make it work somehow (spring break, summers?).


----------



## dsc7161

TSS is excellent, efficient and quick!  150 SSR points, October, 150 '09, 150 '10 available now.  $72/point.  Seller to pay '09 maint, buyer to pay closing. Sub to Disney 02-14 for ROFR, rec'd notice today (02-20) of Disney's waiving their right!

Now the wait is on so we can book some much needed time.  Were told to expect 14 days for docs.  Hopefully, they'll be as quick to get them to us as they were in getting the offer placed, accepted and docs out.

Dave


----------



## kstrong001

Had an email from late yesterday (2/20) that we passed!

kstrong001----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6 ) non-members, **********.com


----------



## Donald is #1

Krousfive, dsc7161, kstrong001, congratulations on passing ROFR!  

mecllap, thanks for the update!  

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to indigo for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
*Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)*



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
*kstrong001----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
*dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77


*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver-------------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 



*WAITING - BCV:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
wdwnut-------------- 130 BWV (Dec) $80, 130 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/18) member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closng, seller pays '08 mf
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts
tringrove------------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Kmango

We just had a 100 pt OKW (2042) Sept UY contract pass ROFR at $70/pt. It had 88 2008 UY points and 100 2009 UY points. We were the sellers, and went through **********.


----------



## ammo

On another forum it was reported that a loaded 160 point SSR contract passed ROFR for $65.  Great news for the buyer.  Maybe it's one that slipped past Disney, otherwise does this look like a downward trend?  

Maybe I'll go back to watching the stock market!


----------



## habg1

You can add us to the list:

150pts BWV, $80 a point.

100 pts '07, all '08 & '09

Dec use year

sub'd on 1/27/09
passed 2/12/09

Seller pays 2009 main. fees
Buyer pays closing


----------



## stuartsong

BWV 800 points. $77 per point, 300 banked points from 08UY.  800 coming in April 09.  Seller pays 2009 Maintenance and closing costs.


----------



## Chic

Just passed ROFR.  I bought a 160 point contract at Saratoga Springs with a December use year for $65 a point.  All 2008 points available as well as all of 2009.  I pay maintenance fees at closing.


----------



## Buckeye Fan

stuartsong said:


> BWV 800 points. $77 per point, 300 banked points from 08UY.  800 coming in April 09.  Seller pays 2009 Maintenance and closing costs.


  Wow!!! Eight hundred points is AWESOME!!!



Chic said:


> Just passed ROFR.  I bought a 160 point contract at Saratoga Springs with a December use year for $65 a point.  All 2008 points available as well as all of 2009.  I pay maintenance fees at closing.


What a good buy! I purchased SSR a few years ago for $84 per point, and believe it or not, that was a really good deal. 

Congrats to  everyone who has passed ROFR, and  *HOME!!! *

For those who didn't, hang in there and try again.   Disney doesn't seem to have any rhyme or reason as to how they pass/refuse contracts. What didn't pass this time could easily pass the next.


----------



## Donald is #1

Kmango, congratulations on selling your contract!  

habg1, stuartsong, Chic, congratulations on passing ROFR!  


OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to indigo for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
*habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)*
*stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf* 



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
*Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) ***********



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
*Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77


*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver-------------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 



*WAITING - BCV:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
wdwnut-------------- 130 BWV (Dec) $80, 130 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/18) member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closng, seller pays '08 mf
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts
tringrove------------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## tringrove

tringrove said:


> Well here goes ... SSR submitted to Disney for ROFR ... 50pts ... $77 ... Oct UY .. all '08 pts '09 pts.  Now the waiting begins with toes and fingers crossed.



 Yay ... we just passed ROFR ... now the real fun begins ... planning our next trip .....


----------



## Donald is #1

tringrove, congratulations on passing ROFR!  


OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to indigo for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
*tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77


*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver-------------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 



*WAITING - BCV:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
wdwnut-------------- 130 BWV (Dec) $80, 130 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/18) member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closng, seller pays '08 mf
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## NJ2Boardwalk

You can add us to the just submitted list. Sent signed paperwork overnight to TSS. 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 point, all '09 & '10 pts, we are paying   closing costs and mf. 

Wish us luck.......


----------



## wtpclc

Yay tringrove!!!    

We closed today!!!!!!  SHoudl eb in teh system in less than 10 days!


----------



## tringrove

wtpclc said:


> Yay tringrove!!!
> 
> We closed today!!!!!!  SHoudl eb in teh system in less than 10 days!




I'm hoping to be in the system soon ... this is my first contract so can't wait ... DS 5  is beside himself with excitement ...while DS 3mths just drools when we tell him about the mouse


----------



## Mama2Matthew

I can finally post to this thread!!!  DH surprised me with a BWV contract.   We just sent the papers back to TSS, so we're waiting for the sellers and then ROFR. 

The details:

100 BWV (Aug) $80, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF non-member

Crossing my fingers that things go smoothly and we pass!  

Jaime


----------



## Tink&PirateMama

We just had our offer accepted and will be faxing the paperwork to TSS tomorrow-
SSR 170 points, at $67 a point (december use year, all 2009 points coming, and 138 from 2008 available).
Hoping we get through ROFR!!!!


----------



## Donald is #1

NJ2Boardwalk, Mama2Matthew, Tink&PirateMama, good luck with your contracts!  


OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to indigo for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)


*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 





*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver-------------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 



*WAITING - BCV:*
*NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf*



*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
wdwnut-------------- 130 BWV (Dec) $80, 130 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/18) member
*Mama2Matthew------- 100 BWV (Aug) $80, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf,  non-member*




*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closng, seller pays '08 mf
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts
*Tink&PirateMama----- 170 SSR (Dec) $67 a point , 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts*


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## O&PsDad

Faxing back the contract on 120pts, ssr, Aug use year, 79 banked '08 pts and all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and all '09 M&F.  $71/pt (asking price).

I'm finding myself in a hurry to get this out and mail the check just so I can wait!

Up to Disney now!


----------



## Mama2Matthew

Mama2Matthew said:


> I can finally post to this thread!!!  DH surprised me with a BWV contract.   We just sent the papers back to TSS, so we're waiting for the sellers and then ROFR.
> 
> The details:
> 
> 100 BWV (Aug) $80, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF non-member
> 
> Crossing my fingers that things go smoothly and we pass!
> 
> Jaime



I just found out that the seller backed out of our contract.    They just realized that they will still owe Disney money if they sell.  I'm not sure how we will proceed- none of the other contracts are a perfect fit for us at this point.  I'm pretty bummed.  I would have understood if we had gotten ROFR'd, but I don't understand why someone wouldn't think things through before listing...


----------



## mecllap

Mama2Matthew said:


> I just found out that the seller backed out of our contract.    confused:



That is a major bummer -- and it seemed to be such a great buy for a contract.  (Now I have something else to worry about for a few days/weeks til I hear if everything's going okay with mine -- I had wondered if that could happen, that a seller could change their mind at the last minute).  Good luck getting something that works for you.


----------



## firedog83

Just made an offer and was accepted....Now the wait to see if it gets ROFR'ed.
261 points for 2008 and 270 for 2009. 270 pts priced at 67  per point @ SS buyer pays half 09 MF and all closing costs...Crossing my fingers


----------



## hbsprite

I just got word today that Disney waived their ROFR on my offer!  


Looking forward to making my first reservation.



hbsprite said:


> I offered 70 ppt for 100 points at SSR with an April use year, 28 points banked from 2008 and all points available for 2009. It was accepted and I am signing the initial paperwork today.  I know it is a lowball but I am hoping with the economy the way it is and the fact that disney profits declined 32% during the first quarter the ROFR will be waived.
> 
> *Fingers Crossed*


----------



## NJ2Boardwalk

So we get a call from our sales person and he tells us that the people we are buying the contract from have an open reservation. He told us we can't close until the reservarion is completed which would be after 4/6 therefore putting us under the 7 month window to book our dates. We can back out but looking around and these 50 point contracts are hard to come by. HMMMM what to do??? Any sugestions?



NJ2Boardwalk said:


> You can add us to the just submitted list. Sent signed paperwork overnight to TSS. 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 point, all '09 & '10 pts, we are paying closing costs and mf.
> 
> Wish us luck.......


----------



## Donald is #1

O&PsDad, firedog83, good luck with your contracts!  

Mama2Matthew, sorry to hear that your seller backed out.   

hbsprite, congratulations on passing ROFR!   

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to indigo for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)


*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???) – member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all ’08 points, all ‘09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all ’08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
*hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms – see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 ’08pts, 25 ’09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17) – member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 





*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no ‘06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22) – non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until ‘09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays ‘08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated ’07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?) – assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 ‘05 pts banked, 160 ‘06 pts & 160 ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22) – member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 ’06 pts & 150 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until ’08, buyer pays closing and ’08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3) – non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six ‘07 pts & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked ’07 & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23) – member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver-------------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 



*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
wdwnut-------------- 130 BWV (Dec) $80, 130 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/18) member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
Tink&PirateMama----- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts
*O&PsDad------------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf*
*firedog83------------270 SSR (???) $67, 261 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf*

*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## LadybugMomma

Hi,

We submitted offically today.  OKW orginal 2042  175 points (Feb) with all of 2008 and 2009 points.  $70 a point.

Hope we made the right decision  

~Dawn


----------



## Donald is #1

LadybugMomma, good luck with your contract!  



OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to indigo for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)


*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 





*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver-------------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 



*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
wdwnut-------------- 130 BWV (Dec) $80, 130 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/18) member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
*LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4)*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
Tink&PirateMama----- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts
O&PsDad------------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
firedog83------------270 SSR (???) $67, 261 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf

*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Dasha

Passed ROFR on 1/24/09

VB 150 points, March use year, 150 banked 2008 points and all 2009 points, buyer paid closing.


----------



## Dasha

BTW we are already members and didn't pay for 2008 point MF.


----------



## Buckeye Fan

Okay, guys...going for a VB add-on. Not sure it will pass ROFR, but I'm giving it a shot. Wish me luck!  

VB - 100 points - Dec UY - $52 per point - 0 '08 points, 100 '09 points. Seller pays closing costs, '09 maintenance fees, and GMAC fee.

Sent in my paperwork and deposit today, so the contract should go off to ROFR sometime this week.


----------



## Donald is #1

Dasha, congratulations on passing ROFR!  

Buckeye Fan, good luck with your contract!  



OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to indigo for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)


*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
 


*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
*Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $??, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member*



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 





*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver-------------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 



*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
wdwnut-------------- 130 BWV (Dec) $80, 130 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/18) member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
Tink&PirateMama----- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts
O&PsDad------------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
firedog83------------ 270 SSR (???) $67, 261 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf

*WAITING - VB:*
*Buckeye Fan-------- 100 VB (Dec) $52, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, '09 mf, and GMAC fee - member*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## CdnKayDee

We just were informed that Disney passed.  Yeah for us!

230 OKW (expires 2057, Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) done through TSS


----------



## wdwnut

Hi: Just heard we passed ROFR today.  Didn't think I could wait that long!


----------



## BigDogMom7

Woohoo!   We just passed ROFR!     We can't close until July (because the seller must have a pending reservation), but that's OK (we'll use our other points for our trip coming up in May).  It's for 100 BCV, April UY, all 2009 & 2010 points, we pay closing & MFs, but here's the best part:  $80/point!  The closing costs work out to about $4/point, so it's functionally the same as buying direct from Disney for $84/point.  I'm very happy with that!   

My teenage daughter (who finds it fairly amusing that mom is so involved with all this Disney stuff) was laughing at me UNTIL I pointed out to her that in a few short years she and her college roommates just might be using my points to go to WDW.  She paused, and said, "You'd do that???!" and all of a sudden wasn't laughing at me anymore  .


----------



## BigDogMom7

I should add I made the offer through TSS on 2/21, that it was submitted on 2/24 and passed ROFR today (3/6).  So pretty quick turn-around.


----------



## dinahfig

I'm so excited!!! We just passed ROFR!! We're buying 225 points at SSR for $66.67 per point with a December Use Year. All 2008/2009 points available! Buyer pays 2009 MF and closing costs.  It was submitted to Disney on 2/20 and passed on 3/6.  They must have had a whole pile of them pass today!

     

Congrats BigDogMom7, WDWnut, and CdnKayDee!!


----------



## CdnKayDee

dinahfig said:


> I'm so excited!!! We just passed ROFR!! We're buying 225 points at SSR for $66.67 per point with a December Use Year. All 2008/2009 points available! Buyer pays 2009 MF and closing costs.  It was submitted to Disney on 2/20 and passed on 3/6.  They must have had a whole pile of them pass today!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats BigDogMom7, WDWnut, and CdnKayDee!!



That looks like an amazing deal.  Congrats!

Congrats to everyone else who passed yesterday.  Wishing every wonderful vacations in the years to come.


----------



## jlester

100 pts Feb use year.  All 2008 and 2009 pts. $87/pt


----------



## Donald is #1

CdnKayDee, wdwnut, BigDogMom7, dinahfig, jlester, congratulations on passing ROFR!  


OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to indigo for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
*BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS*
*jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
*wdwnut----------- 130 BWV (Dec) $80, 130 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/6) member*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
*CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS*



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
*dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $??, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 





*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver-------------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 



*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*



*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
Tink&PirateMama----- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts
O&PsDad------------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
firedog83------------ 270 SSR (???) $67, 261 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf

*WAITING - VB:*
Buckeye Fan-------- 100 VB (Dec) $52, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, '09 mf, and GMAC fee - member


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Mama2Matthew

Mama2Matthew said:


> I just found out that the seller backed out of our contract.    They just realized that they will still owe Disney money if they sell.  I'm not sure how we will proceed- none of the other contracts are a perfect fit for us at this point.  I'm pretty bummed.  I would have understood if we had gotten ROFR'd, but I don't understand why someone wouldn't think things through before listing...



We've gotten another offer accepted, so I'm ready to join the thread again.     This one is a bit low, though, so I expect it might get ROFR'd...  Fingers crossed.   

150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF

Wish us luck, please!


----------



## logan115

Mama2Matthew said:


> We've gotten another offer accepted, so I'm ready to join the thread again.     This one is a bit low, though, so I expect it might get ROFR'd...  Fingers crossed.
> 
> 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF
> 
> Wish us luck, please!



Good luck !


----------



## disneymotherof3

Mama2Matthew said:


> We've gotten another offer accepted, so I'm ready to join the thread again.     This one is a bit low, though, so I expect it might get ROFR'd...  Fingers crossed.
> 
> 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF
> 
> Wish us luck, please!



You really wonder about people sometimes.  Good luck with this one!  Hopefully it will work out for you!


----------



## Eliza'sMom

Mama2Matthew said:


> We've gotten another offer accepted, so I'm ready to join the thread again.     This one is a bit low, though, so I expect it might get ROFR'd...  Fingers crossed.
> 
> 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF
> 
> Wish us luck, please!



Ours just made it through at $76 a point! Hopefully you have the same luck!


----------



## Mama2Matthew

Eliza'sMom said:


> Ours just made it through at $76 a point! Hopefully you have the same luck!



Thanks, Eliza'sMom!  Your contract is one I had looked at on this thread when considering our offer!

We officially submitted to Disney today.  DH and I are both so impatient- we'll see how the wait goes.


----------



## lapeter

In Jan. 2009 we got 210 BWV pts. at $75 with all current points. Let's hope the Mouse is not hungry and good luck.



Mama2Matthew said:


> Thanks, Eliza'sMom!  Your contract is one I had looked at on this thread when considering our offer!
> 
> We officially submitted to Disney today.  DH and I are both so impatient- we'll see how the wait goes.


----------



## Donald is #1

Mama2Matthew, good luck with your contract! pixedust:



OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to indigo for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
wdwnut----------- 130 BWV (Dec) $80, 130 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/6) member



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $??, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 





*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver-------------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 



*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
*Mama2Matthew-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF*




*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
Tink&PirateMama----- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts
O&PsDad------------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
firedog83------------ 270 SSR (???) $67, 261 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf

*WAITING - VB:*
Buckeye Fan-------- 100 VB (Dec) $52, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, '09 mf, and GMAC fee - member


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## mecllap

Guess I'm officially in DVC now -- got word today from TSS that my purchase has closed and that I should be recognized by DVC in 10 days or so (hopefully less).  I started the process on 2/7 (maybe the 6th), sent in deposit check on 2/9, was sent to ROFR of 2/9, passed ROFR on 2/20, rec'd docs for closing on 2/24 and sent them back with final check on 2/26.  Received word on 3/10 that it has closed.  So just about a month, plus however many days it takes to get into DVC system.  (I may not totally believe it until I see the blue cards, but I will be calling before that happens). 

130 points at SSR, $70.00 a point, Feb UY with 09 points available (no extras); I paid '09 MF (which seems okay since I'll be using the points) -- however I'm extremely jealous of the great deals some other folks seems to be getting :cheers2:!!! :hahahaha:  I'm glad to have made the decision and not going to "cry over spilled beer" if the cost per point keeps going down -- this was the right time for me to do it.  (But I've also been able to rationalize paying developer price for my first timeshare, although I did suffer through some buyer's remorse for awhile -- we love that TS and are glad to have gotten into timesharing).


----------



## Buckeye Fan

mecllap said:


> Guess I'm officially in DVC now...



  *HOME!!!* 



mecllap said:


> 130 points at SSR, $70.00 a point...however I'm extremely jealous of the great deals some other folks seems to be getting!


Don't be jealous!!!   If it makes you feel better, I paid $84 per point via resale. Believe it or not, that was a good deal then.  But, knowing now what I know, I would have paid the $101 per point through Dis and still been happy!  

Congratulations!!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Buckeye Fan said:


> *HOME!!!*
> 
> 
> Don't be jealous!!!   If it makes you feel better, I paid $84 per point via resale. Believe it or not, that was a good deal then.  But, knowing now what I know, I would have paid the $101 per point through Dis and still been happy!
> 
> Congratulations!!!



Wow I see you are purchasing another vero beach contract! Looks like a steal. Pixie dust you pass rofr. I am soooo jealous. We love vero! Good luck.


----------



## Tink&PirateMama

Disney waived- we just got an email that TSS was notified today, 3/11.  We submitted 3/3- so it was exactly one week- that was fast!!

The contract is- 170 SSR at $67 a point, buyer pays closing costs and 09 fees, as the contract (december use year) had 138 points on it, with 170 coming in dec 09.

Yay!!!! OMG we're so excited!!!


----------



## dinahfig

Congratulations Tink!   



Tink&PirateMama said:


> Disney waived- we just got an email that TSS was notified today, 3/11.  We submitted 3/3- so it was exactly one week- that was fast!!
> 
> The contract is- 170 SSR at $67 a point, buyer pays closing costs and 09 fees, as the contract (december use year) had 138 points on it, with 170 coming in dec 09.
> 
> Yay!!!! OMG we're so excited!!!


----------



## Donald is #1

Tink&PirateMama, congratulations on passing ROFR!  



OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to indigo for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
wdwnut----------- 130 BWV (Dec) $80, 130 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/6) member



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
*Tink&PirateMama----- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $??, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 





*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver-------------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 



*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
Mama2Matthew-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF




*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
O&PsDad------------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
firedog83------------ 270 SSR (???) $67, 261 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf

*WAITING - VB:*
Buckeye Fan-------- 100 VB (Dec) $52, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, '09 mf, and GMAC fee - member


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## mecllap

Buckeye Fan said:


> *HOME!!!*
> 
> 
> Don't be jealous!!!



Thanks Buckeye -- I was kind of just kidding (I knew that prices are going down, but decided not to wait, and it's only a couple/few hundred dollars anyway) -- don't know why my smilies didn't work; yours seem to have.  Enjoy that VB add-on.


----------



## Donald is #1

mecllap said:


> Guess I'm officially in DVC now -- got word today from TSS that my purchase has closed and that I should be recognized by DVC in 10 days or so (hopefully less).  I started the process on 2/7 (maybe the 6th), sent in deposit check on 2/9, was sent to ROFR of 2/9, passed ROFR on 2/20, rec'd docs for closing on 2/24 and sent them back with final check on 2/26.  Received word on 3/10 that it has closed.  So just about a month, plus however many days it takes to get into DVC system.  (I may not totally believe it until I see the blue cards, but I will be calling before that happens).
> 
> 130 points at SSR, $70.00 a point, Feb UY with 09 points available (no extras); I paid '09 MF (which seems okay since I'll be using the points) -- however I'm extremely jealous of the great deals some other folks seems to be getting :cheers2:!!! :hahahaha:  I'm glad to have made the decision and not going to "cry over spilled beer" if the cost per point keeps going down -- this was the right time for me to do it.  (But I've also been able to rationalize paying developer price for my first timeshare, although I did suffer through some buyer's remorse for awhile -- we love that TS and are glad to have gotten into timesharing).



Congratulations!!!!


----------



## LadybugMomma

Just wanted to let you know that we passed 

LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4


----------



## vladimir10

My wife and I are so excited   our offer was accepted - 200 at AKV!!!  I can hardly wait!!!!!!

Is it next month yet?


Well, ok, gotta wait for the Disney ROFR, but I think it'll be OK, hope so...


----------



## CMOORE185

CMOORE185----SSR 160 Points, $68.00, 156 for 09', Split closing costs,(passed 3/06/09)


----------



## Mama2Matthew

LadybugMomma said:


> Just wanted to let you know that we passed
> 
> LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4



Congratulations!!!    I hope Disney is as fast with our contract- and that we get the same result!


----------



## Tink&PirateMama

Thank you! And congrats to those who just go through also!  Welcome home!!


----------



## kelly4me

We found out yesterday that we passed!!!     We submitted on 2/27, passed on 3/11.

Terms:
160 AKL, $88/pt, Feb UY, 84 SSR dev points (6/09 exp), all 160 '08 banked points, all '09 points, buyer paid closing costs and '09 MF, non-member, through TSS


----------



## DVCGeek

kelly4me said:


> We found out yesterday that we passed!!!     We submitted on 2/27, passed on 3/11.



Congrats & welcome home!


----------



## disneymotherof3

kelly4me said:


> We found out yesterday that we passed!!!     We submitted on 2/27, passed on 3/11.
> 
> Terms:
> 160 AKL, $88/pt, Feb UY, 84 SSR dev points (6/09 exp), all 160 '08 banked points, all '09 points, buyer paid closing costs and '09 MF, non-member, through TSS



WOW!!!  That's an awesome deal!!!  Congrats and welcome home!!!


----------



## Donald is #1

LadybugMomma, CMOORE185, kelly4me, congratulations on passing ROFR!  

vladimir10, good luck with your contract! 

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to indigo for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
*kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS*



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
wdwnut----------- 130 BWV (Dec) $80, 130 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/6) member



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
*LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
*CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $??, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 





*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver-------------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
*vladimir10-------------- 200 AKV*


*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
Mama2Matthew-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF




*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
O&PsDad------------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
firedog83------------ 270 SSR (???) $67, 261 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf

*WAITING - VB:*
Buckeye Fan-------- 100 VB (Dec) $52, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, '09 mf, and GMAC fee - member


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## O&PsDad

Just read the email.  Passed in 9-10 days.

120pts, SSR (AUG) $71/pt, 79 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays '09 MF and closing.

Haven't seen to many not make it through this year.  Or is it me?


----------



## Donald is #1

O&PsDad, congratulations on passing ROFR!  


OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to indigo for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
wdwnut----------- 130 BWV (Dec) $80, 130 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/6) member



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
*O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $??, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 





*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver-------------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
vladimir10-------------- 200 AKV


*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
Mama2Matthew-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF




*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
firedog83------------ 270 SSR (???) $67, 261 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf



*WAITING - VB:*
Buckeye Fan-------- 100 VB (Dec) $52, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, '09 mf, and GMAC fee - member


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Mama2Matthew

Mama2Matthew said:


> We've gotten another offer accepted, so I'm ready to join the thread again.     This one is a bit low, though, so I expect it might get ROFR'd...  Fingers crossed.
> 
> 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF
> 
> Wish us luck, please!



Well, we got the news today- Disney decided to exercise ROFR and bought back our contract...   NO BWV for us yet.


----------



## CFedor1

I just received an email today (3/17) that we passed ROFR.  Our offer was submitted on 3/9.  VB, 50 points, Apr UY, all 2009 points coming, $52/pt, buyer pays closing costs and 2009 mf.  $2600 initial cost for 50 DVC points --we can't wait to plan our next trip!  We may buy a 25 point add on at AKV to get some more points to use with the 11 month booking window for AKV.


----------



## AnthonyB

Just received an e-mail from the Timeshare Store that we passed ROFR for 200 points at BWV.  Feb use year, $77/point, seller pays $400 closing costs and buyer $100. Seller also pays 2009 MF.

Points were originally offered at $75/point, but we bid $77 with seller paying $400 of the closing to try to get through ROFR. My costs are the same as if we bought at $75 with me paying the entire closing. I don't know if the higher $/point helped or not but we are very happy.

AnthonyB


----------



## happyfoot

happyfoot--------------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member


----------



## disneyfam27

Hi, I am new to the boards and DVC also.  I just received my email that my purchase will be going through! It is for 150 Points at SSR @ $70 per point.  Dec use year with 150 points available from 2008.  Closing will be in July   Sub 3/12/09.


----------



## vladimir10

Just got e-mail, out points just passed ROFR!

vladimir10----AKV 200 Points, $90.00, 86 for 08', Seller paid closing and MF for 09,(passed 3/18/09)


----------



## mecllap

This is a fun thread Donald -- appreciate your doing it.  I guess this is beyond your topic, but I got my member number today.  Sent my deposit check in 2/09 (think I made the offer on 2/7or8), and am now official as of 3/18 -- so just a little over 5 weeks for whole process from beginning of process with TSS to being a DVC member (called today and got the numbers needed to access the website; still waiting on the stuff via Fed-Ex that Disney sends).  And I'm already seriously thinking about an add-on!!!!


----------



## logan115

After deciding to make the plunge, we put in an offer and it was accepted by the seller this evening  :

160 SSR (March UY), 160 banked 2008 pts, all 2009 & 2010 points, $68 pp, buyer pays 2009 MFs and closing costs.

Chris


----------



## CheapMom

vladimir10 said:


> Just got e-mail, out points just passed ROFR!
> 
> vladimir10----AKV 200 Points, $90.00, 86 for 08', Seller paid closing and MF for 09,(passed 3/18/09)



This is a great deal, factoring in closing costs and all the points with no MFs- This is the equivilent of paying low to mid 80s! Well done!


----------



## Sandisw

logan115 said:


> After deciding to make the plunge, we put in an offer and it was accepted by the seller this evening  :
> 
> 160 SSR (March UY), 160 banked 2008 pts, all 2009 & 2010 points, $68 pp, buyer pays 2009 MFs and closing costs.
> 
> Chris



So excited for you!!!! Here is some pixie dust hoping that you pass ROFR quickly!!!!


----------



## vladimir10

CheapMom said:


> This is a great deal, factoring in closing costs and all the points with no MFs- This is the equivilent of paying low to mid 80s! Well done!



Thanks!  We are so excited about it.  We just wish we had done it 10 years ago when we got married... 

All in good time, I guess


----------



## firedog83

Found out yesterday we passed the ROFR
 We purchased 270 pts at SSR Dec use year with 260 2008 pts still available priced at $67 per point. Buyers pays half of 2009 MF and buyer pays closing.


----------



## podsnel

Finally! Put us on the waiting list- 100 BCV June UY, $92.50, all 08, all 09- seller pays 08 MFs, buyer pays '09 & closing.  I was beginning to think there would never *be* another 100 pt June UY contract!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

podsnel said:


> Finally! Put us on the waiting list- 100 BCV June UY, $92.50, all 08, all 09- seller pays 08 MFs, buyer pays '09 & closing. I was beginning to think there would never *be* another 100 pt June UY contract!!


I saw that listing! Very nice contract! Pixie dust for you..


----------



## work2play

You can add us to the waiting list as well!  100 points at BWV $82 point Sept UY, 100 banked 08 points, plus 25 points that must be used by 8/31/09, all 09 points, buyer and seller split closing costs, buyer pays 09 MF.  I hope this goes fast so we can add our 100 points at BLT!!


----------



## podsnel

BWV Dreamin said:


> I saw that listing! Very nice contract! Pixie dust for you..



Actually, there were 2 identical contracts...mine is the one in sale pending- I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy to be able to say that!! And thanks for the pixie dust!


----------



## Donald is #1

Mama2Matthew, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised.   

CFedor1, AnthonyB, happyfoot, disneyfam27, vladimir10, firedog83, congratulations on passing ROFR!  

logan115, podsnel, work2play, good luck with your contracts! 

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to indigo for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
*vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (???) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)*




*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
wdwnut----------- 130 BWV (Dec) $80, 130 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/6) member
*AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)*




*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
*happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member*
*disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member*
*firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $??, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
*CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)*




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 





*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
*Mama2Matthew------ 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)*



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver-------------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
*podsnel--------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf *


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
*work2play------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
*logan115------------ 160 SSR (March) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs*




*WAITING - VB:*
Buckeye Fan-------- 100 VB (Dec) $52, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, '09 mf, and GMAC fee - member


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Donald is #1

mecllap said:


> This is a fun thread Donald -- appreciate your doing it.  I guess this is beyond your topic, but I got my member number today.  Sent my deposit check in 2/09 (think I made the offer on 2/7or8), and am now official as of 3/18 -- so just a little over 5 weeks for whole process from beginning of process with TSS to being a DVC member (called today and got the numbers needed to access the website; still waiting on the stuff via Fed-Ex that Disney sends).  And I'm already seriously thinking about an add-on!!!!




That is awesome!  5 weeks total?  Now, its time for you to start plotting how to use those points.


----------



## vladimir10

*vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (???) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)*

Sorry 'bout that, thought I had put my UY in - it's Sep.


----------



## Buckeye Fan

Okay, guys. I'm taking one for the team here!  

This is my 4th contract. I'm glad this is happening to me versus all of the 1st time buyers, because I would have been heartbroken if this had been my first contract.

The sellers do not have access to internet. Everything has to be mailed to them, and then sent back. Our offer was made on 3/5, and the contract hasn't been sent off for ROFR yet!!!  

With that said, all is well. I have a sneaking suspicion that it will be bought back by Dis, but I won't know till it makes it there!   Wishing everyone waiting the best of luck!!!  

As for me...


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Buckeye Fan said:


> Okay, guys. I'm taking one for the team here!
> 
> This is my 4th contract. I'm glad this is happening to me versus all of the 1st time buyers, because I would have been heartbroken if this had been my first contract.
> 
> The sellers do not have access to internet. Everything has to be mailed to them, and then sent back. Our offer was made on 3/5, and the contract hasn't been sent off for ROFR yet!!!
> 
> With that said, all is well. I have a sneaking suspicion that it will be bought back by Dis, but I won't know till it makes it there!  Wishing everyone waiting the best of luck!!!
> 
> As for me...


Pixie dust for you!!


----------



## vladimir10

Buckeye Fan said:


> Okay, guys. I'm taking one for the team here!
> 
> This is my 4th contract. I'm glad this is happening to me versus all of the 1st time buyers, because I would have been heartbroken if this had been my first contract.
> 
> The sellers do not have access to internet. Everything has to be mailed to them, and then sent back. Our offer was made on 3/5, and the contract hasn't been sent off for ROFR yet!!!
> 
> With that said, all is well. I have a sneaking suspicion that it will be bought back by Dis, but I won't know till it makes it there!   Wishing everyone waiting the best of luck!!!
> 
> As for me...



Ouch!!


----------



## px57chevy

Hi,

I am waiting to hear from Disney about

230 OKW (extented), $72 pp, All '08, All '09, Oct UY, Buyer pays all costs...

It was submitted Thursday and I can't wait any longer!!!


----------



## Donald is #1

vladimir10, thanks for the update! 

px57chevy, good luck with your contract! 

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to indigo for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)




*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
wdwnut----------- 130 BWV (Dec) $80, 130 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/6) member
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)




*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $??, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 





*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver-------------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
podsnel--------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
work2play------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
*px57chevy----------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19)*


*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
logan115------------ 160 SSR (March) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs




*WAITING - VB:*
Buckeye Fan-------- 100 VB (Dec) $52, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, '09 mf, and GMAC fee - member


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## trustknoone

Ok here's another

175 BCV 89 (august) All 2008 points banked all 2009 available in August Buyer repays all dues and closing cost Offer made 19March

Wish me luck that it closes


----------



## goofygolfer

1





donald is #1 said:


> 3/23 update
> 
> vladimir10, thanks for the update!
> 
> px57chevy, good luck with your contract! Pixiedust:
> 
> Okw potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not?
> also i added a second okw subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.
> 
> Everyone, i am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last october and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before i shortened the list.
> '08 postings that have either passed rofr or had rofr exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.
> 
> 
> '09 postings that have either passed rofr or had rofr exercised:  I changed the text to indigo for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.
> 
> 
> *****passed*****
> *passed - akv (2057):*
> gary k. D.------------- 150 akv (feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
> hss------------------- 100 akv (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
> dheinle---------------- 50 akv (feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
> kato0627 (seller)------  50 akv (feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
> beavertails queen-----  50 akv (aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
> luvavacation----------  50 akv (apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
> bigeeyore------------- 200 akv (jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
> lam------------------- 135 akv (sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
> disneylaurie----------- 135 akv (sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
> horselover------------ 100 akv (feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) tss
> nigel8600------------- 160 akv (apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) gmac
> sandrainnc----------- 160 akv (aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
> jake&samsmom-------- 150 akv (mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
> kristenrice------------ 100 akv (feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, tts
> lauralap-------------- 210 akv (aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) tss
> cinderella1122--------  60 akv (aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
> michellev------------- 160 akv (dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. Buyer pays closing, seller pays gmac (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, gmac
> tiffsix----------------- 100 akv (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, tts
> giff------------------- 100 akv (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
> thewesterberg---------  40 akv (dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
> -----------------------------------------
> 757hokie------------ 160 akv (dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
> poopachino---------- 160 akv (dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
> twinsmomma-------- 160 akv (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
> krousfive------------ 160 akv (mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
> kelly4me------------- 160 akv (feb) $88, 84 ssr dev. Pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, tss
> vladimir10----------- 200 akv (sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *passed - bcv (2042):*
> dvc mater---------- 200 bcv (oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
> treesyb-------------  52 bcv (nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
> bblanch------------- 150 bcv (dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
> swan--------------- 170 bcv (mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
> jbhaupt------------- 100 bcv (aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
> db1279------------- 100 bcv (dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
> dweibel------------- 200 bcv (feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
> forceword---------- 150 bcv (apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
> mommacat56------- 150 bcv (feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
> dvcwannabetoo-----  55 bcv (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
> joetanya----------- 150 bcv (jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
> jamstew------------ 100 bcv (dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
> dudleydog---------  100 bcv (dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid feb, passed 3/14)
> welcomehome------ 200 bcv (feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
> mmuskie------------ 280 bcv (oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
> spaceshipearth----- 100 bcv (apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
> tink'smom2b-------- 150 bcv (dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
> bigdogmom7-------- 180 bcv (apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
> djwood24----------- 150 bcv $89 (passed 4/4)
> princess amy lyn---- 270 bcv (mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) gmac
> ladykay------------ 200 bcv (dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
> crazydisneyman----- 150 bcv (apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
> karebear06---------- 210 bcv (apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
> liam1957------------- ?? Bcv (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
> mmcguire----------- 210 bcv (feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
> mattfusf------------ 125 bcv (sep) $?? (passed 5/9) tss
> sjarrell-------------- 150 bcv (dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
> hunnypaw----------  75 bcv (dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
> tikitwinsdad-------- 125 bcv (dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
> maggiet------------ 210 bcv (oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
> nobodies36---------- 220 bcv (mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
> jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 bcv (feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
> chicagodisfan-------- 150 bcv (oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, tts
> dsnyl4nd------------- 160 bcv (oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
> lovepooh------------ 300 bcv (dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
> dvcersinceday1---- 230 bcv (dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
> mgilmer--------------  30 bcv (apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) gmac
> littleducksmom------- 150 bcv (dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
> minnie824------------ 175 bcv (dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
> baj0505-------------- 210 bcv (feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
> lingber--------------- 200 bcv (sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
> bgnwthamse--------- 150 bcv (???) $90 (passed 9/6) tts
> rileygirl-------------- 270 bcv (sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
> pos----------------- 200 bcv (mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
> brp------------------ 150 bcv (mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
> slakk (seller) --------  50 bcv (dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
> uncle remus--------- 150 bcv (aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member
> bugaroni------------ 100 bcv (sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
> anna08------------- 100 bcv (mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, tss
> family-of-4--------- 100 bcv (apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
> -----------------------------------------
> pooh fan----------- 150 bcv (aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
> wdwfanatic316-----  60 bcv (feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
> ser----------------  25 bcv (mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
> jacky------------- 110 bcv (aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
> bigdogmom7------ 100 bcv (apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) tss
> jlester-------------- 100 bcv (feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
> goofygolfer----------160 bcv (feb) $93, all '08 & '09 pts
> 
> 
> 
> *passed - blt (2060):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *passed - bwv (2042):*
> humphrey53209---- 210 bwv (oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member
> thesurlymermaid---- 250 bwv (dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
> mickeybabe---------  95 bwv (mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
> stitch 03------------ ?? Bwv (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
> greengiant---------- 170 bwv (dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
> boardwalk gal (seller)-- 50 bwv (sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
> tifffanyd------------- 100 bwv (oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), tts
> mommytomy3--------- 150 bwv (dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - member
> magicdad------------- 150 bwv (dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
> epcotwanderer------- 150 bwv (apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
> tammymacb---------- 100 bwv (jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
> tink6137130---------- 100 bwv (oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
> holidayroad---------- 150 bwv (feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
> dizney4us------------ 150 bwv (oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
> goofydad13---------- 100 bwv (aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
> nj devils fan---------- 100 bwv (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
> miksilver--------------- 150 bwv (apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
> mommacat56---------- 170 bwv (feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
> barney44------------- 200 bwv (apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
> dmadden------------- 200 bwv (oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
> cherta--------------- 150 bwv (aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
> darlinboy------------- 150 bwv (aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
> tammymacb----------  50 bwv (jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
> hjic15102------------ 250 bwv (sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
> kimmy--------------- 100 bwv (oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) gmac
> ladykay------------- 200 bwv (???) $?? (passed 5/7) tts
> joyzilli---------------  75 bwv (sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
> winjos (seller)------- 200 bwv (sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
> mulan2------------- 200 bwv (jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) tss
> wdworld2003 (seller) --  60 bwv (mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
> welsh *disney* girlz-- 200 bwv (dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
> cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 bwv (sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
> dpware---------------  25 bwv (oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) tss
> 40-something kid----- 300 bwv (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
> emptynester---------- 100 bwv (aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
> weluvdisny-----------  80 bwv (oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
> mjlass11-------------- 200 bwv (sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
> orangebird-------------  60 bwv (aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
> dressthechild---------- 200 bwv (sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
> dvcpal---------------  25 bwv (oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
> dvcpal---------------  75 bwv (sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) tts
> mikeyns-------------  25 bwv (oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and gmac fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) gmac
> barrister--------------- 400 bwv (dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
> delauzons------------- 310 bwv (sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) tss
> teachckg------------- 150 bwv (sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
> coasterqueen----------- 100 bwv (mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, tss
> tx2tn--------------------- 150 bwv (dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
> farscape----------------- 250 bwv (oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
> emmalouise-------------- 200 bwv (jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
> belle & ariel-------------- 150 bwv (aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
> juliewent---------------- 150 bwv (feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
> nluvwithmickey---------- 150 bwv (jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, tts
> bangzoom6877---------- 150 bwv (apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
> disneydreamers2007----- 150 bwv (sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, gmac
> dec5girl---------------- 200 bwv (feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
> greengiant-------------  31 bwv (dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - gmac
> lapeter---------------- 200 bwv (mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
> bllb------------------ 200 bwv (feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 mf (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
> msteddom-------------  50 bwv (feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
> tlsnell1981------------ 150 bwv (aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
> mickeymisfit------------ 153 bwv (dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
> pkwallaby-------------- 270 bwv (feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
> brp-------------------- 100 bwv (jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
> rooneymouse------------ 290 bwv (sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) tts
> desertgirl----------------- 100 bwv (feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) tts
> carlav-------------------- 170 bwv (dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
> disney princess----------- 100 bwv (aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, tts
> thumper4me------------- 100 bwv (oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) tts
> hsteacher-------------- 250 bwv (dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
> jeffl------------------- 100 bwv (sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, tts
> redbudlover------------  50 bwv (mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
> kathleena--------------  50 bwv (aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
> melani---------------  70 bwv (apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) tts
> ohtarabell------------ 150 bwv (mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
> ashleymwc----------- 150 bwv (apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member
> nj mets fan----------- 200 bwv (feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
> mrebuck-------------- 150 bwv (sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
> mrebuck-------------- 160 bwv (sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
> debbie jean------------  50 bwv (sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
> cdhheidi--------------- 100 bwv (dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
> lapeter-------------- 210 bwv (mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
> -----------------------------------------
> danv3--------------- 100 bwv (oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
> ella's mom----------- 150 bwv (sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
> meuseman----------- 50 bwv (oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
> hjic15102-----------  50 bwv (sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) gmac
> eliza'smom---------- 170 bwv (jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
> kstrong001--------- 150 bwv (apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
> habg1------------- 150 bwv (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
> stuartsong--------- 800 bwv (aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
> wdwnut----------- 130 bwv (dec) $80, 130 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/6) member
> anthonyb--------- 200 bwv (feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *passed - hhi (2042):*
> judytl -------------- 25 hhi (feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
> el&asmom ----------- 50 hhi (dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, buyer pays closing and '07 mf. Seller pays '06mf (passed 6/25)
> lisalefebvre --------- 250 hhi (???) $69
> randinb-------------- 75 hhi (oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
> 77mom--------------- xx hhi (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
> goofymark----------- 200 hhi (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
> tony webb/twebber55- 150 hhi (dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
> mcmeekin------------- 150 hhi (apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
> plantlady--------------  30 hhi (aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
> gingermouse17-------- 170 hhi (mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
> laxmom............ 50 hhi (aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, gmac
> tenthousandvolts---- 100 hhi (jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) gmac
> a37027--------------  30 hhi (feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members tss
> mlc2002------------ 100 hhi (jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays gmac fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) gmac
> tricia0305----------- 150 hhi (apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, tts
> permavac------------  25 hhi (mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, tts
> heathpack-----------  25 hhi (apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
> pinkprincessmom------  60 hhi (mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
> -----------------------------------------
> simba's mom---------  50 hhi (aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
> 
> 
> 
> *passed - okw - original (2042):*
> wdwfan0123---------- 190 okw (jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - non-member (passed 11/1)
> merilyn---------------  150 okw (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
> lordnamis ------------- 210 okw (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
> lusby305--------------  60 okw (feb) - non -member
> suzyqqq27------------  40 okw (jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
> 5fordiz---------------  50 okw (sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
> nunzia----------------  25 okw (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
> escape artist---------- 80 okw (dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 mf (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
> 4boys531------------- 100 okw (sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
> disneymotherof3------- 110 okw (jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
> snoopdoug------------- 190 okw (jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
> plymouthmom---------- 100 okw (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
> bribert----------------- 150 okw (sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
> tigger & eeyore--------- 80 okw (jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
> colonialtinker-----------  60 okw (oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
> clombardi--------------- 50 okw (jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
> colonialtinker-----------  60 okw (apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
> lew------------------- 310 okw (feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
> verandah man--------- 50 okw (jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
> kydvc---------------- 210 okw (dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), resales dvc
> bookwormde----------- 150 okw (apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member
> magic fanatic---------- 250 okw (apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
> minikk----------------- 230 okw (jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
> u2daisyblue-----------  50 okw (oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) gmac
> dis2cruise------------- 200 okw (oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
> necopup--------------- 100 okw (mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
> popisme--------------- 100 okw (feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) tss
> bluedoggy-------------  25 okw (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
> smilingmouse-----------  50 okw (aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
> z28wiz-----------------  40 okw (sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) gmac
> littleprissboutique------ 100 okw (aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) gmac
> foxberryjam----------- 210 okw (sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
> snackyx--------------- 150 okw (feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split mf (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
> jjgraff30-------------  25 okw (apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
> kellybus------------- 135 okw (aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
> musical2------------  50 okw (feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
> smammone----------- 150 okw (sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
> iggypops-------------- 300 okw (feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
> lili'smama------------ 310 okw (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
> 2disneyfanz---------- 100 okw (feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
> pickles---------------  50 okw (aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
> pickles---------------  50 okw (dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
> skatermom-----------  30 okw (aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
> hockeyprincess------ 100 okw (feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
> gray52-------------- 100 okw (dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
> rcosta-------------- 100 okw (oct) $71, all '08 pts
> laglenn--------------  70 okw (feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
> jschrots------------  50 okw (feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
> thesupersmartguy--- 28 okw (sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
> thayes21----------- 100 okw (oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
> ldrprn--------------- 150 okw (mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
> sportsmom3279------ 230 okw (mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
> dizhoni-------------- 50 okw (jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
> kdhjlm-------------- 100 okw (feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
> heynowirv----------- 190 okw (aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
> -----------------------------------------
> edbull---------------  50 okw (aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
> webmasterdoc (seller)-- 230 okw (sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
> tigger & eeyore-------  75 okw (sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
> tikihula---------------  55 okw (oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
> deedeedis------------  ?? Okw (passed 2/20)
> kmango (seller)------- 100 okw (sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
> ladybugmomma------ 175 okw (feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
> 
> 
> 
> *passed - okw - extended (2057):*
> postman------------- 210 okw (sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
> mommomtojoseph----  50 okw (jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
> argent-------------- 170 okw (oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23)
> -----------------------------------------
> cdnkaydee---------- 230 okw (feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) tss
> 
> 
> 
> *passed - ssr (2054):*
> wendyinoc--------------  65 ssr (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
> 2princess 2pirates------- 300 ssr (jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
> coachfromme--------- 250 ssr (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
> dblethefun----------- 150 ssr (feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
> dblethefun----------- 350 ssr (feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
> darbysdad------------ 210 ssr (sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
> optax---------------- 240 ssr (jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15)
> psc------------------  75 ssr (aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
> chemie15------------- 200 ssr (mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & gmac costs (passed 11/16)
> dopeygirl76----------- 225 ssr (feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
> maxtomsmom---------- 160 ssr (aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
> jen2be2--------------- 300 ssr (aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
> scotttrippett----------  50 ssr (feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
> momhmmx2----------- 200 ssr (feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
> michamato------------  50 ssr (feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
> boardwalk gal (seller) -- 120 ssr (sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
> boardwalk gal (seller) -- 120 ssr (sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
> disneypirate85--------- 160 ssr (dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
> vickibean-------------- 150 ssr (apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
> babiektcher------------ 150 ssr (apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
> minniekissedme--------- 350 ssr (jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) dvc by resale
> littleducksmom---------- 180 ssr (dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
> kmhollis28--------------- 225 ssr (jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
> gargoyle007------------- 400 ssr (mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
> pb4ugo-----------------  50 ssr (jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
> monami7--------------- 240 ssr (jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
> grandbuddy------------ 160 ssr (dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), dvc by resale
> goofy2937-------------- 220 ssr (feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
> christmas--------------- 100 ssr (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
> brownaar--------------- 250 ssr (oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) tss
> nickspace--------------  ?? Ssr (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
> m-i-c-k-e-y------------ 150 ssr (feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) tts
> mickeyfan0805---------- 120 ssr (aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, tts
> mickeywho?--------------  50 ssr (dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
> gk90------------------  50 ssr (feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) gmac/**********.com
> fers31----------------- 250 ssr (sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) gmac
> nickspace-------------- 160 ssr (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
> efinn88858------------ 250 ssr (jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) tts
> swb------------------  74 ssr (feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, gmac
> perpetualplanner------- 160 ssr (feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
> corky441-------------- 175 ssr (aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) tss
> yoshimitsus------------- 170 ssr (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
> secretprincess---------- 150 ssr (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, tss
> grandbuddy----------- 170 ssr (dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and gmac fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, gmac
> acdsny (seller)--nikim20 (buyer)--  60 ssr (feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) tss
> safari queen (seller)-- 165 ssr (aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed about 6/16/08)
> drandrea-------------  60 ssr (feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
> trasor---------------- 300 ssr (dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
> ricky p---------------- 120 ssr (sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
> oswald the rabbit------220 ssr (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, atsb
> minnieluvzmickey------ 100 ssr (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
> lugnut33-------------- 120 ssr (jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
> tom574-------------- ??? Ssr (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
> tramp&thelady------ 120 ssr (feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
> disney aviator------- 250 ssr (feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member
> njsquirrel------------ 175 ssr (dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
> snichols1219-------- 200 ssr (dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
> rose&mike--------- 100 ssr (dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
> my3weasels-------- 100 ssr (feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24)
> mouse511---------- 150 ssr (oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,tss
> dgb---------------- 100 ssr (dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) tss, non-member
> jones611------------- 120 ssr (mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
> bankbunny------------  28 ssr (feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, tts
> jrsmom---------------- 120 ssr (aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
> ford66---------------- 100 ssr  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
> missy2217------------- 300 ssr (apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
> mattina621------------ 150 ssr (oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
> camack7827----------- 240 ssr (aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
> ryan840---------------  25 ssr (dec) $85
> moonlightgraham22---- 160 ssr (feb) $76, 208 hold status pts expire feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
> sandy0904------------ 200 ssr (sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
> tenthousandvolts----- 130 ssr (jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, gmac
> mom of princessx2------ 150 ssr (oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
> mickeys girl 52--------- 175 ssr (dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
> ann b------------------ 160 ssr (feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
> tink6666--------------- 200 ssr (aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
> brownieone------------ 100 ssr (aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
> putnamds------------- 200 ssr (oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 mf (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) tts
> carstinsmom----------- 100 ssr (aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
> disneydaydreaming------ 150 ssr (dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
> resqlt------------------ 150 ssr (feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
> speedyf -------------- 150 ssr (dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, tss
> trustknoone----------- 100 ssr (aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
> mrp4352-------------- 150 ssr (sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
> ashbradnmom--------- 200 ssr (dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) tts
> kmintheville----------- 175 ssr (feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
> njanimalkingdom------  50 ssr (aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) tts
> jcfamily-------------- 180 ssr (feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, tts
> tmjjs--------------- 210 ssr (oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid nov, passed 11/26)
> flatzkids------------- 200 ssr (jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
> anabelle (seller)------ 200 ssr (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
> -----------------------------------------
> wendyinoc-----------  50 ssr (mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
> acdsny (seller)------  60 ssr (feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
> elkhunter---------- 270 ssr (sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
> viperlarsen----------- 210 ssr (jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
> chatchdvc-----------  50 ssr (apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
> tinkertastic---------- 100 ssr (oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
> charvel67-----------  60 ssr (apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
> shooby doo--------- 175 ssr (jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) tts
> pebbles37---------- 130 ssr (aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
> culli---------------- 160 ssr (jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
> poohbear543------- 200 ssr (dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
> poohbear543's parents- 220 ssr (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
> littlestar------------ 100 ssr (aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
> judith1108--------- 150 ssr (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
> chris@meinecke-richa- 115 ssr (mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
> msd1962------------ 130 ssr (dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
> wtpclc-------------- 100 ssr (sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members tss
> mecllap------------- 130 ssr (feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
> dsc7161------------ 150 ssr (oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) tss
> chic---------------- 160 ssr (dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
> tringrove-----------  50 ssr (oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
> hbsprite------------- 100 ssr (apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
> dinahfig------------ 225 ssr (dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
> tink&piratemama--- 170 ssr (dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
> cmoore185-------- 160 ssr (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
> o&psdad----------  120 ssr (aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
> happyfoot----------200 ssr (jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
> disneyfam27------- 150 ssr (dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
> firedog83---------- 270 ssr (dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
> 
> 
> 
> *passed - vb(2042):*
> mattnday ------------ 240 vb (sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 mfs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  Atypical contract and terms  see posts)
> curtlorij --------------  50  vb (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
> dis@dills--------------  50 vb (feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays mf on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
> bwv dreamin---------- 50 vb (jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & gmac fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
> mdorgan-------------- 75 vb (sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
> buckmaster----------  70 vb (dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
> buckeye fan-------- 150 vb (dec) $60, seller pays closing and gmac fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
> jesschris------------  50 vb (oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
> doris1962-----------  60 vb (jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and gmac fees (sub mid may, passed 6/13) gmac
> dvcnewgirl----------  50 vb (aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and gmac fee (passed 6/13) member, gmac
> bbowers------------  60 vb (feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
> cerigirl-------------- 75 vb (dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) tss
> briandancer-------- 150 vb (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
> tmjjs (seller)------- 300 vb (oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
> frkymcky----------- 111 vb (feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
> -----------------------------------------
> edbull--------------  60 vb (aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
> dasha------------- 150 vb (mar) $??, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
> cfedor1-----------  50 vb (apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *passed - vwl(2042):*
> gblast123---------------  210 vwl (aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
> jamstew/cinderella(seller)- 150 vwl (aug) $78, buyer pays mf on 66 '07 points and closing costs (sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
> carolynmink--------------  60 vwl (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
> mickeymorse------------- 175 vwl (jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
> judy wi(seller)-----------  62 vwl (dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
> sischo4jpja--------------- 200 vwl (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - member
> boardwalk gal (seller)---- 130 vwl (sep) $86, all '08 pts
> boardwalk gal (seller)----  30 vwl (sep) $83, all '08 pts
> boardwalk gal (seller)----  50 vwl (sep) $86, all '08 pts
> snowbunny--------------  28 vwl (oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
> been2marceline(seller)--- 250 vwl (sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
> weich1001--------------- 200 vwl (sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
> wink13-------------------  25 vwl (aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
> rambler5678--------------  50 vwl (dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
> chickkypoo--------------- 210 vwl (jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
> kat4disney-------------- 200 vwl (oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
> wlodgelizard------------- 100 vwl (oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 4/8)
> fourkidsphoto------------- 240 vwl (jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
> grumpyba*d------------- 200 vwl (aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
> tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 vwl (oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, tts
> jdb1232------------------ 170 vwl (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
> shortypots--------------- 150 vwl (aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, tss
> tww369------------------  50 vwl (aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
> dvcersinceday1-------- 330 vwl (dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
> disneyorbust2006-------- 200 vwl (dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, tts
> nickstgrmom------------  50 vwl (oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) tss
> lisa f (seller)------------  50 vwl (dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) tss
> krybandt---------------- 150 vwl (sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
> minnie6895-------------- 200 vwl (feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
> jojostar----------------- 202 vwl (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
> wdfan1977--------------- ?? Vwl (???) $??
> Jgehan------------------ 350 vwl (oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, tss
> craiggers----------------  50 vwl (feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
> gatordoc---------------- 150 vwl (oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
> dsquarednz-------------- 170 vwl (aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
> lisa3635-----------------  25 vwl (dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) tss
> joy------------------  50 vwl (aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) tss
> scott---------------- 200 vwl (jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) tss
> cherylmc-------------  25 vwl (aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) gmac
> -----------------------------------------
> pirate at heart------- 200 vwl (apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
> vlee-----------------  25 vwl (jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
> oshawa-------------- 150 vwl (oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)tss
> tozzie----------------  50 vwl (feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
> sandisw--------------  50 vwl (oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
> metsoskil------------  25 vwl (aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
> djmommy------------  64 vwl (aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
> dandave-------------  50 vwl (dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
> tgropp---------------  50 vwl (feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
> breick--------------- 170 vwl (dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
> mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 vwl (oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
> 
> 
> 
> *passed - resort unkonwn:*
> tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)
> 
> 
> *****rofr'd*****
> *rofr'd - akv:*
> -----------------------------------------
> rodserry----------  65 akv (sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (rofr'd 1/24/09)
> 
> 
> 
> *rofr'd - bcv:*
> spsmyk------------- 130 bcv (apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, rofr'd 7/3/07)
> forceword----------- 170 bcv (feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, rofr'd 8/4/08)
> commandodawg---- 200 bcv (jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, rofr 11/25/08) member
> -----------------------------------------
> stuartsong--------- 300 bcv (feb) $77
> 
> 
> 
> *rofr'd- blt:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *rofr'd - bwv:*
> mla973 -------------- 50  bwv (apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, rofr 3/22)  non-member
> mjtoast ------------- 200 bwv (feb) $75, no pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 mf (sub 3/30, rofr 4/11) - non-member
> grumpynomore-------- 170 bwv (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (rofr 7/20)
> mommacat56--------- 180 bwv (feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (rofr 2008)
> dressthechild--------- 225 bwv (jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, rofr 6/4/08)
> dvcersinceday1----- 210 bwv (jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (rofr 6/30/08)
> dvcersinceday1----- 330 bwv (dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (rofr 7/08)
> tx2tn--------------------- 150 bwv (oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, rofr 8/8)
> lapeter------------------- 150 bwv (dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (rofr 9/3/08)
> hsteacher------------- 350 bwv (oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, rofr 11/3/08) tts
> melani-----------------  75 bwv (dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, rofr 11/25) gmac
> ohtarabell------------- 200 bwv (dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, rofr 11/25) tss
> -----------------------------------------
> stuartsong--------- 400 bwv (dec) $70, 214 banked points
> mama2matthew---- 150 bwv (sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 mf(rofr 3/17)
> 
> 
> 
> *rofr'd - hhi:*
> lmb -------------- 150 hhi (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 mf (sub ???, rofr 3/01?)  assumed non-member
> walters (seller) --- 200 hhi (apr) $68
> lisalefebvre ------- 250 hhi (???) $66
> tamar (seller)----- 150 hhi (dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (rofr 9/20)
> 
> 
> *rofr'd - okw - original (2042):*
> michael623------------- 160 okw (feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, rofr 8/29)
> foxberryjam------------  230 okw (sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 rofr 7/12/08) - non-member
> disfanmelk-------------  80 okw (feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (rofr 11/08)
> 
> 
> *rofr'd - okw - extended (2057):*
> 
> 
> *rofr'd - ssr:*
> billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 ssr (jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, buyer paid prorated mf for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,rofr 3/8)
> mikeandkarla ------ 160 ssr (dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 mf (sub 3/10, rofr 3/22)  member
> disdreamerkj ------ 150 ssr (dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 mf (sub 3/13, rofr 3/22) non-member
> amy5000 ---------- 100 ssr (feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 mf (sub 3/23, rofr 4/3)  non-member
> coach81 ----------- 150 ssr (feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, rofr 4/4) - non-member
> crazed pluto ------- 150 ssr (aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
> vtnuke------------- 120 ssr (feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 6/16)
> dbprimeaux--------- 260 ssr (feb) $81
> mek---------------- 200 ssr (mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - non-member (rofr 9/21)
> kkmauch (seller)---- 150 ssr (jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (rofr 4/24/08)
> kmintheville-------- 175 ssr (sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, rofr 10/31)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *rofr'd - vb:*
> disneydriver-------  50 vb (apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - tts
> 
> 
> *rofr'd - vwl:*
> wdwgurudh (seller) --- 150 vwl (sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 mf (sub ???, rofr 3/23)  member
> soonertxmickey-------- 240 vwl (apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing
> maistre gracey (seller) - 450 vwl (sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
> luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 vwl (apr) $75 (sub 3/5, rofr'd 3/19)
> frankiesmom----------- 150 vwl (jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (rofr'd 4/24/08)
> grumpyba*d----------- 250 vwl (aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, rofr'd 4/29)
> -----------------------------------------
> grumpyba*d--------- 150 vwl (dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, member, tss
> 
> 
> 
> *****waiting*****
> *waiting - akv:*
> goofyluver-------------- 160 akv (sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
> 
> 
> *waiting - bcv:*
> nj2boardwalk--------- 50 bcv (mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
> podsnel--------------- 100 bcv (jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
> 
> 
> *waiting - blt:*
> 
> 
> *waiting - bwv:*
> work2play------------- 100 bwv (sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf
> 
> 
> *waiting - hhi:*
> antree (seller)-------- 100 hhi (dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
> 
> 
> 
> *waiting - okw - original (2042):*
> 
> 
> 
> *waiting - okw - extended (2057):*
> *px57chevy----------- 230 okw (oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19)*
> 
> 
> *waiting - ssr:*
> sandy0904------------ 200 ssr (sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
> baddog576-----------  150 ssr (oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
> logan115------------ 160 ssr (march) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs
> 
> 
> *waiting - vb:*
> buckeye fan-------- 100 vb (dec) $52, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, '09 mf, and gmac fee - member
> 
> 
> *waiting - vwl:*


----------



## Donald is #1

trustknoone, good luck with your contract! 

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to indigo for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)




*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
wdwnut----------- 130 BWV (Dec) $80, 130 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/6) member
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)




*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $??, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)



*PASSED - Resort Unkonwn:* 
tgropp -------------- 100 ??? (???) $85, 96 '07 pts (sub ?/?, passed 5/17)


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 





*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver-------------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
podsnel--------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
*trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf *


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
work2play------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
px57chevy----------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19)


*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
logan115------------ 160 SSR (March) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs




*WAITING - VB:*
Buckeye Fan-------- 100 VB (Dec) $52, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, '09 mf, and GMAC fee - member


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Donald is #1

bump


----------



## podsnel

trustknoone said:


> Ok here's another
> 
> 175 BCV 89 (august) All 2008 points banked all 2009 available in August Buyer repays all dues and closing cost Offer made 19March
> 
> Wish me luck that it closes



Some pixie dust for us all who are waiting!!


----------



## tomandrobin

Did the SSR contracts that were taken back by Disney disappear? 

I can not believe that Disney has not taken any of them since 10/31/08.


----------



## tgropp

I am sorry that I did not give all the info on my first DVC purcase in the resort unknown below VWL sales under the name tgropp:


Resort :VWL
Use Year: Dec
Purchase Date: May 9,2007
100 points @ $85 a point
76 2007 points and all 2008
I paid all maintenance and buyer fees


----------



## dinahfig

I know there was one that was ROFR'd on the other board (MO).  I believe it was 225 points at SSR for $65 per point seller to pay closing costs and 09 dues.  I hope he has better luck on the next one...  



tomandrobin said:


> Did the SSR contracts that were taken back by Disney disappear?
> 
> I can not believe that Disney has not taken any of them since 10/31/08.


----------



## Buckeye Fan

Buckeye Fan said:


> VB - 100 points - Dec UY - $52 per point - 0 '08 points, 100 '09 points. Seller pays closing costs, '09 maintenance fees, and GMAC fee.



Please remove me from "VB Waiting." The seller is dragging his or her feet (submitted contract on 3/5) on sending in the paper work, so I'm moving on, which is perfectly fine. Since I've had time to think, I'm changing direction. I'll either add on at SSR or OKW.


----------



## podsnel

Buckeye Fan said:


> Please remove me from "VB Waiting." The seller is dragging his or her feet (submitted contract on 3/5) on sending in the paper work, so I'm moving on, which is perfectly fine. Since I've had time to think, I'm changing direction. I'll either add on at SSR or OKW.



Good for you! Hope you find an EXCELLENT contract with a RESPONSIVE seller soon!!


----------



## work2play

Buckeye Fan said:


> Please remove me from "VB Waiting." The seller is dragging his or her feet (submitted contract on 3/5) on sending in the paper work, so I'm moving on, which is perfectly fine. Since I've had time to think, I'm changing direction. I'll either add on at SSR or OKW.



I'm sorry to hear that!  I was starting to get concerned too, but I heard mine went to Disney for ROFR on Friday.  It is our first (offer accepted 3/13), so I am anxious to get it through!

Best of luck on your next round...


----------



## dinahfig

Good Luck Everybody!     The waiting is the worst!  We finally closed on 3/26!  Still waiting to get into that system!


----------



## Donald is #1

tgropp, thanks for the update! 

Buckeye Fan, sorry to hear about the problems with your contract.  Good luck on your next contract! 

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to indigo for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)




*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
wdwnut----------- 130 BWV (Dec) $80, 130 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/6) member
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)




*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $??, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
tgropp ------------------ 100 VWL (Dec) $85, 76 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/17)
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)




*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 





*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver-------------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
podsnel--------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
work2play------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
px57chevy----------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19)


*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
logan115------------ 160 SSR (March) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs




*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Donald is #1

tomandrobin said:


> Did the SSR contracts that were taken back by Disney disappear?
> 
> I can not believe that Disney has not taken any of them since 10/31/08.



No the data didn't disappear.  It is possible that there have been ROFRs since them, but if someone didn't report it here, then I don't have the data.


----------



## logan115

Is it just me or do we seem to be in that "dead zone" right now ? Haven't seen anyone posting about passing/ROFR'd in a while.  Guessing we must be in between the ROFR decision meetings at DVC.  Our contract was submitted about 2 weeks ago so I'm officially going nuts waiting for the decision.

Kinda feels like when you get to the bus stop to go to Magic Kingdom right as the bus is pulling away, and you realize that if you were just a little earlier things would've been perfect, but now you're gonna have to sit around and wait for the next one.


----------



## work2play

I am playing the waiting game as well...  Ours was submitted on 3/27, so it has only been a week...   I love your comparision to the MK bus!  Haven't we all been there before!  Usually that is the time I see 2 or 3 buses to Epcot before the next MK bus arrives!


----------



## lulu2

The waiting is killing me as well. So, I called our rep. at Timeshare Store on Friday. He said DVC was moving offices last week and they haven't seen any paperwork come through on Disney's part all week . He said he anticipates being swamped this week, let's hope!


----------



## podsnel

I am so glad to hear I am not the only one getting so antsy!!  I have been running to my computer looking for an email saying we passed (or didn't) for a week and a half, I really need a support group!! It's KILLING ME!! Just so hard, with the people BEFORE us passing in a day!!  Hang in there, everyone!!!


----------



## kelly4me

We feel your pain. We've been waiting to hear back since 3/17!


----------



## wdwnut

I was really antsy too over the wait on ROFR- submitted 2/18 and passed 3/6- now our closing docs were submitted 3/10, and we're still waiting for the overseas (London) seller to get his docs back to the title company.  The title company is very much on top of the situation.  Not real pleased with the lack of feedback from TTS either- guess I was spoiled by our other contracts direct from Disney.


----------



## bob_and_mary

Hi.  We made an offer today and it was accepted. 
150 Points at SSR - June Use Year
All 2009 Points + 25 2008 Banked points
$68 Per point - Buyer pays Closing and 2009 MF
Now let the waiting begin....


----------



## Kelblum

Our offer was accepted on 3/30 and we are in the waiting game now.  It hasn't been long at all, but I am dying to know!!  I want to start planning!!  I already booked my airfare for early November, so one way or another I am going to WDW!  Just hoping it is through DVC!!

OKW-Dec.-220 banked 2007 plus 155 for 2008 and 220 for 2009, not extended, $68 per point.  

I know I am right on the borderline, so I am on pins and needles!!  I thought it sounded too good to be true, with all of the extra points,  I just hope Disney doesn't think so too!!!


----------



## tomandrobin

Our resale contract was submitted on 3/20 and we have heard nothing yet.


----------



## Donald is #1

bob_and_mary, Kelblum, good luck with your contract!  

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
wdwnut----------- 130 BWV (Dec) $80, 130 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/6) member
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)




*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???) – member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all ’08 points, all ‘09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all ’08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms – see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $??, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
tgropp ------------------ 100 VWL (Dec) $85, 76 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/17)
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 ’08pts, 25 ’09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17) – member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)




*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 





*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no ‘06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22) – non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until ‘09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays ‘08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated ’07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?) – assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 ‘05 pts banked, 160 ‘06 pts & 160 ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22) – member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 ’06 pts & 150 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until ’08, buyer pays closing and ’08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3) – non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six ‘07 pts & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked ’07 & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23) – member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver-------------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
podsnel--------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
work2play------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
*Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
px57chevy----------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19)


*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
logan115------------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs
*bob_and_mary-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf*




*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## tomandrobin

tomandrobin said:


> Our resale contract was submitted on 3/20 and we have heard nothing yet.



Sorry, forgot to post the details. 

Saratoga Springs - April use year - 400 points, 400 2008 (banked, all of 2009 and 2010 points. $63.75 per point. Buyer paying 2009 mt, splitting closing costs.


----------



## logan115

Good luck to all of my fellow "waiters"  let's hope we all get thru this and can start the fun of planning our next trip.

Chris


----------



## Anna114

Well add me to the waiting list VWL 75 pts at $80 a point. Ours was submitted on 4/1. It's been a long week lol.


----------



## Donald is #1

tomandrobin, Anna114, good luck with your contracts!  

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
wdwnut----------- 130 BWV (Dec) $80, 130 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/6) member
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)




*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $??, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
tgropp ------------------ 100 VWL (Dec) $85, 76 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/17)
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)




*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 





*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver-------------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
podsnel--------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
work2play------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
px57chevy----------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19)


*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
logan115------------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs
bob_and_mary-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
*tomandrobin---------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/200)*


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
*Anna114---------------  75 VWL (???) $80 (sub 4/1)*


----------



## BigDogMom7

Donald is #1 - the red is much easier to read - thank you!


----------



## Anna114

OMG I am so new to this lol.  Here's what I know about my DVC transaction with the Timeshare Store. I chose them over anyone else, we wanted to start small, we can always add. We found the smaller point option that we were looking for with TSS the VWL was never in question, love that lodge. Closing cost is $359 $80 a point with an October use. Deed expires 1/31/42... when I'm 78 ) 9pts were banked from '08 full points on 10/1/09. Did I do this right? sorry if I'm a dunce, not usually so.


----------



## logan115

Just received an email from my agent telling me that Disney is saying to expect over 30 days to get an answer on ROFR 

Combination of layoffs and the move to new offices are to blame for the longer time frame.

Maybe we'll get lucky and it will happen sooner, but not overly optimistic at this point.


----------



## podsnel

I just called and spoke to Jason- he said when they called last week to see what the hold-up was, they were told to expect Disney to take the full 30 days.  Well, the only good thing I can think of is that now I'm half way there!  UGH!!!!


----------



## logan115

podsnel said:


> I just called and spoke to Jason- he said when they called last week to see what the hold-up was, they were told to expect Disney to take the full 30 days.  Well, the only good thing I can think of is that now I'm half way there!  UGH!!!!



Yep, need to find out exactly what day our contract officially went to Disney so the countdown can begin, but think that we're around the 2 week mark as well.

Part of me hopes that the contract was left behind in the old offices and they won't find it until day 31 when it's too late for them to excercise ROFR


----------



## Donald is #1

Anna114, thanks for the update! 

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
wdwnut----------- 130 BWV (Dec) $80, 130 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/6) member
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)




*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $??, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
tgropp ------------------ 100 VWL (Dec) $85, 76 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/17)
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)




*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 





*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver-------------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
podsnel--------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
work2play------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
px57chevy----------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19)


*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
logan115------------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs
bob_and_mary-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
tomandrobin---------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/200)


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
Anna114---------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1) non-member, TTS


----------



## Donald is #1

BigDogMom7 said:


> Donald is #1 - the red is much easier to read - thank you!




Excellent!  



Anna114 said:


> OMG I am so new to this lol.  Here's what I know about my DVC transaction with the Timeshare Store. I chose them over anyone else, we wanted to start small, we can always add. We found the smaller point option that we were looking for with TSS the VWL was never in question, love that lodge. Closing cost is $359 $80 a point with an October use. Deed expires 1/31/42... when I'm 78 ) 9pts were banked from '08 full points on 10/1/09. Did I do this right? sorry if I'm a dunce, not usually so.



Don't worry, you did great!


----------



## mrs. magoo

Well, I am officially on the waiting list.. OKW April use year 100 points all 09 and 10 $70 points.  It is 2042 contract.

Kathe


----------



## Kelblum

logan115 said:


> Just received an email from my agent telling me that Disney is saying to expect over 30 days to get an answer on ROFR
> 
> Combination of layoffs and the move to new offices are to blame for the longer time frame.
> 
> Maybe we'll get lucky and it will happen sooner, but not overly optimistic at this point.



Oh that stinks!!  I am waiting too, it has only been 10 days for me and I am dying already!!

Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## Dasha

Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $??, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member

This was $50/pt

Also just got this one

Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member


----------



## podsnel

Well, I'm still waiting to hear about my 100 BCV points, but guess what came through yesterday?  The 25 BCV points from Disney we were on a waiting list for since early December!  That we (DH & I) each thought the other had cancelled when we decided to do resale! OOPS!  What a _terrible_ oversight!  So do you think these 25 points came from my 100 point rofr'd contract?  How ironic would that be!  Although, I guess i would have heard it WAS rofr'd, right?  

Waiting for these points is like riding rock-n-rollercoaster!!  I kinda can't tell which end is up sometimes!


----------



## RevBob

Add us to the waiting list:  200 OKW (Apr) at $60  23 banked points, all 2009 points, buyer to pay 1/12 of 2009 MF and closing costs.


----------



## Donald is #1

mrs. magoo, RevBob, good luck with your contracts! 

Dasha, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Dasha, thanks for the update! 


OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
wdwnut----------- 130 BWV (Dec) $80, 130 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/6) member
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)




*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
*Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member *




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
tgropp ------------------ 100 VWL (Dec) $85, 76 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/17)
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)




*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 





*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver-------------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
podsnel--------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
work2play------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts
*mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts*
*RevBob--------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
px57chevy----------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19)


*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
logan115------------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs
bob_and_mary-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
tomandrobin---------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20)


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
Anna114---------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1) non-member, TTS


----------



## gbsb1011

After many months of reading everyones posts on this board and researching DVC, we finally made an offer and it was accepted today. 

210 OKW (Dec UY) $68pp  208pts '07 banked, 210pts '08, 210pts '09.  Buyer pays closing and '09 mfs.  Original 2042
Could not beat the price, even with Disneys incentives.

Now the waiting begins. I hope the Disney office move is settled and they can get back to business.  8 weeks seems like forever away!!!


----------



## podsnel

I was just wondering ... is it 30 days including weekends, or 30 business days?


----------



## BigDogMom7

Since it was referred to as "30 days", I would think it is 30 calendar days, not business days.  Hope so for your sake!


----------



## podsnel

BigDogMom7 said:


> Since it was referred to as "30 days", I would think it is 30 calendar days, not business days.  *Hope so for your sake!*




Me too!  That's how I've always taken it, but I just had a thought of what if they meant...???

Thanks!  And Happy Easter & Happy Passover to all!!


----------



## Donald is #1

gbsb1011, good luck with your contract! 


OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
wdwnut----------- 130 BWV (Dec) $80, 130 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/6) member
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)




*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
tgropp ------------------ 100 VWL (Dec) $85, 76 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/17)
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)




*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 





*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver-------------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
podsnel--------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
work2play------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf
*gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
px57chevy----------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19)


*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
logan115------------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs
bob_and_mary-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
tomandrobin---------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20)


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
Anna114---------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1) non-member, TTS


----------



## jbray

Waiting on Disney ROFR;

230 OKW (AUG) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF
(sub 4/6)  Orig. 2042


----------



## ecdoesit

Have anyone passed ROFR this month?


----------



## Donald is #1

jbray, good luck with your contract! 


OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
wdwnut----------- 130 BWV (Dec) $80, 130 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/6) member
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)




*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
tgropp ------------------ 100 VWL (Dec) $85, 76 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/17)
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)




*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 





*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver-------------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
podsnel--------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
work2play------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
*jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6)*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
px57chevy----------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19)


*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
logan115------------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs
bob_and_mary-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
tomandrobin---------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20)


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
Anna114---------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1) non-member, TTS


----------



## Donald is #1

ecdoesit said:


> Have anyone passed ROFR this month?



I don't believe so.  I think that the last reports are from mid-March.


----------



## wdwnut

Wish me luck- attempt #2- BWV-150 points @ $76.50 point- 3 banked '07, 150 '08 points.  Buyer pays closing and '09 MFs.  (Donald is #1- the contract from February is now dead- overseas seller still has not sent paperwork back)-member, TSS


----------



## kelly4me

Our contract got bought back today - Boo!!

320 HHI, Feb UY, $56/pt, no '09, all '10, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing, members, TSS

it was submitted 3/17, we heard 4/15.  Torturous mouse!


----------



## mickeywho?

Here we go again!
Submitted to Disney 4/14
We're hoping to buy:
50 SSR, Dec UY, $77pp, all '08 available and all '09 coming, buyer pays all MF and closing, we're members, TSS
Wish us luck!


----------



## Sandisw

mickeywho? said:


> Here we go again!
> Submitted to Disney 4/14
> We're hoping to buy:
> 50 SSR, Dec UY, $77pp, all '08 available and all '09 coming, buyer pays all MF and closing, we're members, TSS
> Wish us luck!



Good luck!  Sounds like a great deal.  Here is some pixie dust!!!


----------



## tomandrobin

We got word today that our contract passed ROFR.


----------



## podsnel

kelly4me said:


> Our contract got bought back today - Boo!!
> 
> 320 HHI, Feb UY, $56/pt, no '09, all '10, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing, members, TSS
> 
> it was submitted 3/17, we heard 4/15.  Torturous mouse!



I'm so sad for you!! Hope you find something even more wonderful next time and Disney is looking the other way when you do!



wdwnut said:


> Wish me luck- attempt #2- BWV-150 points @ $76.50 point- 3 banked '07, 150 '08 points.  Buyer pays closing and '09 MFs.  (Donald is #1- the contract from February is now dead- overseas seller still has not sent paperwork back)-member, TSS





mickeywho? said:


> Here we go again!
> Submitted to Disney 4/14
> We're hoping to buy:
> 50 SSR, Dec UY, $77pp, all '08 available and all '09 coming, buyer pays all MF and closing, we're members, TSS
> Wish us luck!



 Good luck!!!



tomandrobin said:


> We got word today that our contract passed ROFR.



 Congratulations!!!  I noticed in your sig you own at the STJ Westin- I recently spent some time looking at it from my villa for the week.  Here's a few pics of your other home you might not have-
















We were in the yellow villa, actually it's 2 buildings next to each other.  So next time you're laying on the Westin beach, look up and think of me and my desperate need for more BCV points!  Love STJ!


----------



## tomandrobin

podsnel said:


> Congratulations!!!  I noticed in your sig you own at the STJ Westin- I recently spent some time looking at it from my villa for the week.  Here's a few pics of your other home you might not have-
> 
> We were in the yellow villa, actually it's 2 buildings next to each other.  So next time you're laying on the Westin beach, look up and think of me and my desperate need for more BCV points!  Love STJ!



Thanks for the pics! We will be there in June! We are so looking forward to it, in the mean time we have a little trip in May to get us thru!


----------



## podsnel

tomandrobin said:


> Thanks for the pics! We will be there in June! We are so looking forward to it, in the mean time we have a little trip in May to get us thru!



Don't know if you noticed, but there's a link to my almost finished STJ TR in my sig- in case you need a VI fix!


----------



## SARATOGA ROB

tomandrobin said:


> We got word today that our contract passed ROFR.



Is 63.75 for saratoga the record low


----------



## tomandrobin

podsnel said:


> Don't know if you noticed, but there's a link to my almost finished STJ TR in my sig- in case you need a VI fix!



Robin and I just got done reading your trip report. What a great read and with all those pictures, it really made us feel like we were there. 

Got any room for two more people? lol 

Those "big kid" trips are so great. We use to do one or two a year. Now that the kids are older, we are up to 3-4 big kid trips a year!


----------



## tomandrobin

SARATOGA ROB said:


> Is 63.75 for saratoga the record low



I don't know, but I like it!!!  

With the seller splitting closing costs, makes it that much better!


----------



## dinahfig

Congrats TomandRobin!    What an awesome deal!


----------



## Donald is #1

wdwnut, sorry to hear about your first contract, but good luck with your contract! 

kelly4me, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised! 

mickeywho?, good luck with your contract! 

tomandrobin, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)




*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
*tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
tgropp ------------------ 100 VWL (Dec) $85, 76 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/17)
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)




*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 





*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
*kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS*




*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver-------------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
podsnel--------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
work2play------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf
*wdwnut--------------- 150 BWV (???) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf - member, TSS*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
px57chevy----------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19)


*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
logan115------------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs
bob_and_mary-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
*mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14) members, TSS*


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
Anna114---------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1) non-member, TTS


----------



## wdwnut

sorry-use year is December


----------



## Anna114

Is there any rhyme or reason to Disney taking back a contract? I can't seem to find a pattern.


----------



## redrosesix

Anna114 said:


> Is there any rhyme or reason to Disney taking back a contract? I can't seem to find a pattern.



I started a whole thread about this once:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2133476

I find it very confusing.  But the bottom line is that it costs any TS company less to ROFR a contract and resell it higher than it does to build new units.  I'm sure DVC would also not want to have a reputation of not being able to deliver to the people on a wait list ie. that would make people head to resale more often.


----------



## wdwnut

submitted 4/16 for ROFR


----------



## Humbug

Adding my info:

50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 mf, submitted to Disney on 4/14/09


----------



## Anna114

redrosesix said:


> I started a whole thread about this once:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2133476
> 
> I find it very confusing.  But the bottom line is that it costs any TS company less to ROFR a contract and resell it higher than it does to build new units.  I'm sure DVC would also not want to have a reputation of not being able to deliver to the people on a wait list ie. that would make people head to resale more often.



Thanks. Reading it through gave me a little insight. The one thing that makes me feel better is there is only 9 banked points in my contract lol.


----------



## work2play

My BWV was submitted on 3/27, no news.  Looks like Disney could take the full 30 days....  bummer!


----------



## Donald is #1

wdwnut, work2play, thanks for the update!

Humbug, good luck with your contract! 



OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)




*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
tgropp ------------------ 100 VWL (Dec) $85, 76 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/17)
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)




*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 





*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS




*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
*Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)*


*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
podsnel--------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
work2play------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27)
wdwnut--------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16) member, TSS


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
px57chevy----------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19)


*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
logan115------------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs
bob_and_mary-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14) members, TSS


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
Anna114---------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1) non-member, TTS


----------



## mykidslovesdisney

We were just notified that Disney did not excersice ROFR.  
We added on at OKW  55 pts at $75 per point.  

YEAH - now to go change 1 weekend cash ressie to points at AKV Kinadi


----------



## Sandisw

mykidslovesdisney said:


> We were just notified that Disney did not excersice ROFR.
> We added on at OKW  55 pts at $75 per point.
> 
> YEAH - now to go change 1 weekend cash ressie to points at AKV Kinadi



Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## vladimir10

mykidslovesdisney said:


> We were just notified that Disney did not excersice ROFR.
> We added on at OKW  55 pts at $75 per point.
> 
> YEAH - now to go change 1 weekend cash ressie to points at AKV Kinadi



Congrats!!!!!


----------



## lulu2

mykidslovesdisney said:


> We were just notified that Disney did not excersice ROFR.
> We added on at OKW  55 pts at $75 per point.
> 
> YEAH - now to go change 1 weekend cash ressie to points at AKV Kinadi



Would you mind telling me when you submitted your offer? Do you know when it went to Disney? (The waiting is killing me.) Thanks so much!


----------



## ecdoesit

yeah, finally gone through ROFR

Update for 4/17 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

wdwnut, work2play, thanks for the update!

Humbug, good luck with your contract! 



OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior. Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list. ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised: I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised: I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


****Passed****
PASSED - AKV (2057): 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------ 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen----- 50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation---------- 50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122-------- 60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg--------- 40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)



PASSED - BCV (2042): 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB------------- 52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo----- 55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog--------- 100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw---------- 75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer-------------- 30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) -------- 50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316----- 60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser---------------- 25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts



PASSED - BLT (2060): 




PASSED - BWV (2042): 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe--------- 95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb---------- 50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli--------------- 75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) -- 60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware--------------- 25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny----------- 80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird------------- 60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal--------------- 25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal--------------- 75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS------------- 25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant------------- 31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom------------- 50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------ 50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena-------------- 50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani--------------- 70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
Debbie Jean------------ 50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102----------- 50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)




PASSED - HHI (2042): 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady-------------- 30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027-------------- 30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------ 25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack----------- 25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------ 60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom--------- 50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)



PASSED - OKW - original (2042): 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn--------------- 150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305-------------- 60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------ 40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz--------------- 50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia---------------- 25 OKW (???) $78, (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker----------- 60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker----------- 60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue----------- 50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy------------- 25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse----------- 50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz----------------- 40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30------------- 25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------ 50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles--------------- 50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles--------------- 50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom----------- 30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn-------------- 70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------ 50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------- 50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore------- 75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula--------------- 55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------ ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)



PASSED - OKW - extended (2057): 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph---- 50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS



PASSED - SSR (2054): 
wendyinoc-------------- 65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------ 75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett---------- 50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------ 50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo----------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace-------------- ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?-------------- 50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------ 50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------ 74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub 6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)-- 60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea------------- 60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------ 28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9) member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840--------------- 25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec) $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------ 50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc----------- 50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------ 60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc----------- 50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67----------- 60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove----------- 50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)



PASSED - VB(2042): 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers: atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij -------------- 50 VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills-------------- 50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster---------- 70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------ 50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962----------- 60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl---------- 50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------ 60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull-------------- 60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1----------- 50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 




PASSED - VWL(2042): 
tgropp ------------------ 100 VWL (Dec) $85, 76 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/17)
gblast123--------------- 210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink-------------- 60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)----------- 62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny-------------- 28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13------------------- 25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678-------------- 50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------ 50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------ 50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------ 50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers---------------- 50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635----------------- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------ 50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc------------- 25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee----------------- 25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie---------------- 50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw-------------- 50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------ 25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------ 64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave------------- 50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp--------------- 50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)




****ROFR'D****
ROFR'D - AKV:
-----------------------------------------
rodserry---------- 65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



ROFR'D - BCV:
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77



ROFR'D- BLT: 





ROFR'D - BWV:
mla973 -------------- 50 BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani----------------- 75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)



ROFR'D - HHI:
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS




ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------ 230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK------------- 80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):


ROFR'D - SSR:
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
ecdoesit----------------50 SSR (Aug), $78, no 08 pts, all 09pts (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/17)



ROFR'D - VB:
DisneyDriver------- 50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


ROFR'D - VWL:
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec) $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



****WAITING****
WAITING - AKV:
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
Humbug------------- 50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)


WAITING - BCV:
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
podsnel--------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


WAITING - BLT:


WAITING - BWV:
work2play------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27)
wdwnut--------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16) member, TSS


WAITING - HHI:
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



WAITING - OKW - original (2042):
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6)


WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):
px57chevy----------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19)


WAITING - SSR:
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576----------- 150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
logan115------------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs
bob_and_mary-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
mickeywho?---------- 50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14) members, TSS


WAITING - VB:


WAITING - VWL:
Anna114--------------- 75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1) non-member, TTS


----------



## mykidslovesdisney

lulu2-- It was submitted to Disney on 3/19-I was advised it would take 4 wks.  I was getting nervous since 4/19 was this weekend.  late this afternoon I got the email that it was ours.    It is a non extended contract too.    The waiting was long - though I did forget about it for a week or so when things got a bit crazy around here.  We should have our final paperwork in 2 wks to close. 

hope this helps


----------



## lulu2

mykidslovesdisney said:


> lulu2-- It was submitted to Disney on 3/19-I was advised it would take 4 wks.  I was getting nervous since 4/19 was this weekend.  late this afternoon I got the email that it was ours.    It is a non extended contract too.    The waiting was long - though I did forget about it for a week or so when things got a bit crazy around here.  We should have our final paperwork in 2 wks to close.
> 
> hope this helps



CONGRATULATIONS! Thanks for the update. Our offer was submitted on 3/23 so hopefully it's coming soon.....


----------



## podsnel

mykidslovesdisney said:


> lulu2-- It was submitted to Disney on 3/19-I was advised it would take 4 wks.  I was getting nervous since 4/19 was this weekend.  late this afternoon I got the email that it was ours.    It is a non extended contract too.    The waiting was long - though I did forget about it for a week or so when things got a bit crazy around here.  We should have our final paperwork in 2 wks to close.
> 
> hope this helps





lulu2 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS! Thanks for the update. Our offer was submitted on 3/23 so hopefully it's coming soon.....



We submitted 3/23, too.  This is the last week end we have to wait through!  Thanks mykidslovedisney! And congratulations!!


----------



## Anna114

Hopefully I'll be posting ANOTHER contract, I faxed in, just last night. LOL I'm still waiting on my very first FROR. I'll post as soon as I know it's been sent to Disney, woo hoo!


----------



## Donald is #1

mykidslovesdisney, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)




*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
*mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
tgropp ------------------ 100 VWL (Dec) $85, 76 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/17)
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)




*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 





*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS




*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)


*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
podsnel--------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/23)
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
work2play------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27)
wdwnut--------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16) member, TSS


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
px57chevy----------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19)


*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
logan115------------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs
bob_and_mary-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14) members, TSS


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
Anna114---------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1) non-member, TTS


----------



## Donald is #1

ecdoesit, I'm sorry I was a tad confused by your post.  I guess that it has been a long day.

Did you pass ROFR or did Disney exercise ROFR?


----------



## px57chevy

We found out yesterday that our contract went through!!  We are so excited!!  We should close in 2 weeks and be in the system in three!!  My wife and I are so exicted!!  I now have to change my sig and don't know how!




OKW IS THE BEST!!!!


----------



## Anna114

Okay, we submitted for more points! VWL 50 points Oct UY $80 (We negotiated LOL) and it was submitted on 4/18 Thanks for all of the helpful hints I got through this thread. I made sure it was same uy, at the same resort and negotiated. It was originally $83. The savings was 1/2 of the closing costs. Woo Hoo!


----------



## Sandisw

Anna114 said:


> Okay, we submitted for more points! VWL 50 points Oct UY $80 (We negotiated LOL) and it was submitted on 4/18 Thanks for all of the helpful hints I got through this thread. I made sure it was same uy, at the same resort and negotiated. It was originally $83. The savings was 1/2 of the closing costs. Woo Hoo!



Anna, I was just getting ready to post that I sold my contract and saw your post.  It sounds like you are my buyer!!!!   Congratulations and I am really happy to hear that you are just as excited as I am about our deal!!!

Here is some pixie dust heading your way that we pass ROFR!!!!


----------



## sanbornangel

Our contract was sent to Disney for ROFR on 4/17. 140 points at SSR at $68.00 66 points were in reservation status that needed to be used by 4/1. No points available in 09..140 points available in 2010. (we currently own 190 SSR points, same UY). How much longer until we know if our contract was accepted or picked up by Disney? Also do you think that there is a chance of having our points available for booking by May 25 (we want to use our 11 month booking window for Treehouse Villas next April). They sent  an e-mail titled "things you should know about your closing" however around the third paragraph I was daydreaming of being on vacation and lost all that was read  (DH takes care of most business aspects) I just show up on vacation.


----------



## arthur06

Put me down for a 30 point BWV Dec UY, $86 per point, 0 points currently available and 30 points coming on 12/1/10. non member. 

Submitted offer today, used TSS (Jerry).


----------



## Anna114

Sandisw said:


> Anna, I was just getting ready to post that I sold my contract and saw your post.  It sounds like you are my buyer!!!!   Congratulations and I am really happy to hear that you are just as excited as I am about our deal!!!
> 
> Here is some pixie dust heading your way that we pass ROFR!!!!ixiedust:



Well Hello Sandra! OMG that is so awesome! We are very excited. It was a perfect contract for us. The best part, we are fellow NY'ers. I hope the reason you are selling is all good and not a result of this crappy economy. Here's some pixie dust right back at you


----------



## Kelblum

It has been 22 days and I still haven't heard.  I know they are saying it will take about 30 days and I am dying!!  It's all I can think about!!

I have even been having dreams about it at night!!

I think I need an intervention!!


----------



## sanbornangel

I'm not even sure where I am in the wait game. We sent the deposit check on 4/5 and received a letter from our escrow agent today. When does it go to Disney for ROFR?


----------



## sanbornangel

I e-mailed the escrow agent back..I had 3 tabs open on my computer...my e-mail, my DH email, and the disboards... I think I should go walk this off on the treadmill! I could very well drive my self nuts waiting. Thank God we go to BWV in less than 2 weeks.Maybe we will hear something by the time we get back!


----------



## Sandisw

sanbornangel said:


> I'm not even sure where I am in the wait game. We sent the deposit check on 4/5 and received a letter from our escrow agent today. When does it go to Disney for ROFR?



I would contact the broker but I would assume you were sent a few weeks ago.  I am in the process of sellilng a contract and the broker sent it to Disney as soon as they received the paperwork from both of us.

Good luck!!!


----------



## Sandisw

Anna114 said:


> Well Hello Sandra! OMG that is so awesome! We are very excited. It was a perfect contract for us. The best part, we are fellow NY'ers. I hope the reason you are selling is all good and not a result of this crappy economy. Here's some pixie dust right back at you



I actually just bought the contract in January (closed Feb 2nd).  My intent was to wait until summer to add on more points at BLT but got too excited and added on in a week.  I then realized that I really just want to own at BLT so decided to sell so I can rebuy more at BLT.  It really warms to the heart to know that its the perfect contract for you!!!!


----------



## sanbornangel

Sandisw said:


> I would contact the broker but I would assume you were sent a few weeks ago.  I am in the process of sellilng a contract and the broker sent it to Disney as soon as they received the paperwork from both of us.
> 
> Good luck!!!



I just saw an e-mail to DH that said it was sent on 4/17. It seems that the wait can be anywhere from 1 day to 30 days. Patience is a quality that I am lacking  Just ask DH...I think he calls it obsessive what does he know????


----------



## Donald is #1

px57chevy, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Anna114, sanbornangel, arthur06, good luck with your contracts! 

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)




*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
*px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)*



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
tgropp ------------------ 100 VWL (Dec) $85, 76 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/17)
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)




*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 





*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS




*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)


*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
podsnel--------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/23)
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
work2play------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27)
wdwnut--------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16) member, TSS
*arthur06--------------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20) non-member, TSS*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
logan115------------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs
bob_and_mary-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14) members, TSS
*sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $68, 66 borrowed (?) pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/17)*


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
Anna114---------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1) non-member, TTS
*Anna114---------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18) non-member*


----------



## Donald is #1

sanbornangel said:


> Our contract was sent to Disney for ROFR on 4/17. 140 points at SSR at $68.00 66 points were in reservation status that needed to be used by 4/1. No points available in 09..140 points available in 2010. (we currently own 190 SSR points, same UY). How much longer until we know if our contract was accepted or picked up by Disney? Also do you think that there is a chance of having our points available for booking by May 25 (we want to use our 11 month booking window for Treehouse Villas next April). They sent  an e-mail titled "things you should know about your closing" however around the third paragraph I was daydreaming of being on vacation and lost all that was read  (DH takes care of most business aspects) I just show up on vacation.



Hmmm, unfortunately, I am not sure that you will be able to book by 5/25.  It seems that suddenly, Disney is taking the full 30 days to make the ROFR decison and then you have to go through closing.


----------



## work2play

We are still waiting!  Ours went to ROFR on 3/27..  I hope to hear this week.


----------



## wdwnut

Hang in there!  My wait last time around was about 16 weeks, oops I mean days, and the wait was frustrating.  I needed the contract to close asap since I wanted to use the banked points in the contract toward our upcoming trip in order to bank our current points we were using.  After we passed ROFR, the seller never completed the processing of the paperwork in the month before the closing.  So we had to start all over again, this time with a motivated seller. This one went in on 4/17.


----------



## logan115

work2play said:


> We are still waiting!  Ours went to ROFR on 3/27..  I hope to hear this week.



A day behind you, ours went to ROFR on the 28th.

On the bright side, we're 75% of the way there as we're only a week away from the 30 day window

Chris


----------



## Kelblum

logan115 said:


> A day behind you, ours went to ROFR on the 28th.
> 
> On the bright side, we're 75% of the way there as we're only a week away from the 30 day window
> 
> Chris



I'm the 29th!! So hopfully we will all here really soon!!!


----------



## podsnel

I am on day 27.  I check my email approximately 400 times a day- it is sooooooooooooooooooooo much harder to wait than I ever would have imagined!!

Have to go- I haven't checked my email in 3 whole minutes that I've been DISsing!


----------



## logan115

podsnel said:


> I am on day 27.  I check my email approximately 400 times a day- it is sooooooooooooooooooooo much harder to wait than I ever would have imagined!!
> 
> Have to go- I haven't checked my email in 3 whole minutes that I've been DISsing!



Hearing elsewhere that it's 30 business days that Disney has, not 30 calendar days, so guess I'm closer to 16 days in to the wait as opposed to the 24 days in that I thought I was.

Geez, this just keeps going on and on and on and on and on....................

Chris


----------



## Anna114

logan115 said:


> Hearing elsewhere that it's 30 business days that Disney has, not 30 calendar days, so guess I'm closer to 16 days in to the wait as opposed to the 24 days in that I thought I was.
> 
> Geez, this just keeps going on and on and on and on and on....................
> 
> Chris



Oh crap here I was on day 21 and now....... day 15


----------



## podsnel

logan115 said:


> Hearing elsewhere that it's 30 business days that Disney has, not 30 calendar days, so guess I'm closer to 16 days in to the wait as opposed to the 24 days in that I thought I was.
> 
> Geez, this just keeps going on and on and on and on and on....................
> 
> Chris




No- it is calendar days- I just spoke to Scott Decker at TSS and asked!  He said they usually come through in batches of 15-20 contracts, and there is a new batch due.  So it is better than 16 days!!!  He also said the Estoppel process is usually completed around the same time as the rofr now, so it (should we pass) would be in the system a week or 2 after we hear back about rofr and get the papers into them.


----------



## bookwormde

Beware ESTOPPLE can take as long as 30 days also, but typically is much less.


bookwormde


----------



## podsnel

bookwormde said:


> Beware ESTOPPLE can take as long as 30 days also, but typically is much less.
> 
> 
> bookwormde



Yes, what Scott just said is that Disney is doing this differently than they used to, so the estopple is being completed with the rofr most of the time.


----------



## work2play

podsnel said:


> I am on day 27.  I check my email approximately 400 times a day- it is sooooooooooooooooooooo much harder to wait than I ever would have imagined!!
> 
> Have to go- I haven't checked my email in 3 whole minutes that I've been DISsing!



Podsnel (Ellen!)-  I am waiting for yours to come through, I know I am a few days behind you, so hopefully you will hear today!!

JoAnne

PS I loved your Girle adventure at SSR trip report!  I am already thinking of lining one up myself!  I could use a massage right about now!


----------



## Kelblum

podsnel said:


> I am on day 27.  I check my email approximately 400 times a day- it is sooooooooooooooooooooo much harder to wait than I ever would have imagined!!
> 
> Have to go- I haven't checked my email in 3 whole minutes that I've been DISsing!



I know exactly what you mean!!  I am obsessed with my email!

I'm a Jersey Girl too!  Used to live pretty close to you in North Brunswick, but now am in Sea Isle City (Cape May County!)  I miss the shopping!!


----------



## bookwormde

My guess is that DVC is ROFRing so few contracts that is it more time efficient to work on ESTOPLE at the same time even if it is waisted for a few.

bookwormde


----------



## work2play

bookwormde said:


> My guess is that DVC is ROFRing so few contracts that is it more time efficient to work on ESTOPLE at the same time even if it is waisted for a few.
> 
> bookwormde



So what exactly is ESTOPPLE??  Looks like it is something that is going to stand in the way of my husband and the DVC golf discount in May!!


----------



## work2play

podsnel said:


> No- it is calendar days- I just spoke to Scott Decker at TSS and asked!  He said they usually come through in batches of 15-20 contracts, and there is a new batch due.  So it is better than 16 days!!!  He also said the Estoppel process is usually completed around the same time as the rofr now, so it (should we pass) would be in the system a week or 2 after we hear back about rofr and get the papers into them.



Maybe there is hope for my husband and the DVC golf discount?  (Arriving on May 14th!)


----------



## wdwnut

The way I understand it (and this might not be 100% accurate), estoppel is Disney verifying everything on the contract- amounts owed, number of points in use years, etc.


----------



## podsnel

Listen...did you hear that sound????  You MUST have!!!  It was ME SCREAMING WOO-HOO!!!!!! because there's an email in my box that says- "CONGRATULATIONS!!! Disney has waived!!!!!!"  WOO-hoo!!!!!   I'm sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy!!!  Hope you'll all get this same email soon!!!!!!

Ellen

ps- It was submitted on 3/25.


----------



## Sandisw

podsnel said:


> Listen...did you hear that sound????  You MUST have!!!  It was ME SCREAMING WOO-HOO!!!!!! because there's an email in my box that says- "CONGRATULATIONS!!! Disney has waived!!!!!!"  WOO-hoo!!!!!   I'm sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy!!!  Hope you'll all get this same email soon!!!!!!
> 
> Ellen
> 
> ps- It was submitted on 3/25.



Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I know you have been patiently waiting.


----------



## MARY-IN-OH

Yay Ellen!!! I've been hoping for the best for ya!! 

mary


----------



## work2play

AWESOME Ellen!!  OK, so now I guess I go into the checking email a bizillion times a day!!  Something tells me that I will be calling if I have not heard anything COB tomorrow!!


----------



## podsnel

work2play said:


> Podsnel (Ellen!)-  I am waiting for yours to come through, I know I am a few days behind you, so hopefully you will hear today!!
> 
> JoAnne
> 
> PS I loved your Girle adventure at SSR trip report!  I am already thinking of lining one up myself!  I could use a massage right about now!



Thanks for the good thoughts, JoAnne- they worked!! 

And I'm so glad you liked my Girlie TR!! I encourage you to DO IT- it was wonderful experiencing Disney with a friend! I'll be starting a  new Girlie TR in a few days!! I hope you'll come and read!  



Kelblum said:


> I know exactly what you mean!!  I am obsessed with my email!
> 
> I'm a Jersey Girl too!  Used to live pretty close to you in North Brunswick, but now am in Sea Isle City (Cape May County!)  I miss the shopping!!



 Hi Jersey Girl!!  Hang in there!!  And lucky you living near the beach- you can always shop on Amazon LOL!!!



Sandisw said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I know you have been patiently waiting.



Thank-you!!!!! I'm so HAPPYYYYYYYY!!!!!!


----------



## Kelblum

podsnel said:


> Listen...did you hear that sound????  You MUST have!!!  It was ME SCREAMING WOO-HOO!!!!!! because there's an email in my box that says- "CONGRATULATIONS!!! Disney has waived!!!!!!"  WOO-hoo!!!!!   I'm sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy!!!  Hope you'll all get this same email soon!!!!!!
> 
> Ellen
> 
> ps- It was submitted on 3/25.



Congrats!! I am so happy for you!!


----------



## lulu2

YIPPEE, SUPER, AWESOME....I TOO JUST RECEIVED AN EMAIL.....WE ARE THE NEW OWNERS OF HHI 60 POINTS!!! June UY with all 08 points banked also will receive all 09 points in June.  Hopefully, we will be traveling to WDW in October. I'm so freakin excited!
Lisa


----------



## Donald is #1

podsnel, lulu2, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
*podsnel--------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)




*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
*lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)*



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
tgropp ------------------ 100 VWL (Dec) $85, 76 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/17)
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)




*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 





*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS




*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)


*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
work2play------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27)
wdwnut--------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16) member, TSS
arthur06--------------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20) non-member, TSS


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
logan115------------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs
bob_and_mary-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14) members, TSS
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $68, 66 borrowed (?) pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/17)


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
Anna114---------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1) non-member, TTS
Anna114---------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18) non-member


----------



## logan115

Congrats to all that passed. Still waiting to hear on mine but have seen quite a few people posting today that they passed so hopefully I'll be posting the same thing within the next few days.

Chris


----------



## MARY-IN-OH

logan115 said:


> Congrats to all that passed. Still waiting to hear on mine but have seen quite a few people posting today that they passed so hopefully I'll be posting the same thing within the next few days.
> 
> Chris



Here ya go, maybe this will help!  
-mary


----------



## podsnel

Kelblum said:


> Congrats!! I am so happy for you!!



Thank-you SO MUCH!!! 



lulu2 said:


> YIPPEE, SUPER, AWESOME....I TOO JUST RECEIVED AN EMAIL.....WE ARE THE NEW OWNERS OF HHI 60 POINTS!!! June UY with all 08 points banked also will receive all 09 points in June.  Hopefully, we will be traveling to WDW in October. I'm so freakin excited!
> Lisa



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  I love HHI- that's where I'll be buying next!!  

Thanks for celebrating with us everyone!!!


----------



## logan115

MARY-IN-OH said:


> Here ya go, maybe this will help!
> -mary



Thanks - will take all the help I cang et 

Chris


----------



## gbsb1011

congratulations to all who passed!!!!!

I'm looking forward to posting that we passed also.
Only 10 days and counting


----------



## px57chevy

HANG IN THERE!!

It took us 29 days to hear from Disney!


----------



## michigankevin

Hello my request for OKW was submitted to Disney last week. Here is the specifics. 

Old key west original
all 07 points all 08 points and 09 points coming in October, 
$74 a point... will it pass ROFR?


----------



## logan115

michigankevin said:


> Hello my request for OKW was submitted to Disney last week. Here is the specifics.
> 
> Old key west original
> all 07 points all 08 points and 09 points coming in October,
> $74 a point... will it pass ROFR?



Only the shadow knows 

To help Donald #1 who maintains this thread, could you post how many points the contract is ? 

Good luck


----------



## michigankevin

it is a 65 point contract


----------



## jimanda44

logan115 said:


> Thanks - will take all the help I cang et
> 
> Chris



We also have been waiting since 4/6. Disney did send an email to our agent on 4/13 wanting to verify the points available for '08 and '09.  It seems the seller made a 4 point error for '08 which doesn't make a difference for us.  We're just excited and hoping we pass so we can make our vacation plans for September.

Congrat's to all that have passed!


----------



## thumpermom

Congratulations to all who passed!!! 

Add on contract submitted to Disney today through TSS:  150 BWV points @ $78/point with all 09 & 10 points.  Buyer pays 09 MF, seller pays closing.

Hoping for Pixie Dust!!!  And thanks to everyone for all their advise that they didnt even know they were giving to this lurker!!


----------



## Donald is #1

michigankevin, thumpermom, good luck with your contracts!  

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel--------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
*thumpermom------ 150 BWV (???) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/22)*





*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
tgropp ------------------ 100 VWL (Dec) $85, 76 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/17)
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)




*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 





*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS




*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)


*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
work2play------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27)
wdwnut--------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16) member, TSS
arthur06--------------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20) non-member, TSS


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6)
*michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts *



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
logan115------------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs
bob_and_mary-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14) members, TSS
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $68, 66 borrowed (?) pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/17)


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
Anna114---------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1) non-member, TTS
Anna114---------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18) non-member


----------



## logan115

Well, you can take us out of the "waiting" category as I just got the word that we passed ROFR !!!

We're very excited new owners at SSR !

160 March SSR points, 160 banked 2008s, all 160 for 2009/10, $68 per point, buyer pays 2009 MFs and closing costs.

Submitted to Disney on Mar 28th.

Will be adding the SSR logo under my name later this afternoon !!!

Chris


----------



## podsnel

Congratulations!!! It's very exciting, isn't it??


----------



## logan115

podsnel said:


> Congratulations!!! It's very exciting, isn't it??



That's an understatement !!


----------



## MARY-IN-OH

logan115 said:


> Well, you can take us out of the "waiting" category as I just got the word that we passed ROFR !!!
> 
> We're very excited new owners at SSR !
> 
> 160 March SSR points, 160 banked 2008s, all 160 for 2009/10, $68 per point, buyer pays 2009 MFs and closing costs.
> 
> Submitted to Disney on Mar 28th.
> 
> Will be adding the SSR logo under my name later this afternoon !!!
> 
> Chris



Yay!!!!  I'm so happy for you!! (that pixie dust worked!!)  
-mary


----------



## jimanda44

jimanda44 said:


> We also have been waiting since 4/6. Disney did send an email to our agent on 4/13 wanting to verify the points available for '08 and '09.  It seems the seller made a 4 point error for '08 which doesn't make a difference for us.  We're just excited and hoping we pass so we can make our vacation plans for September.
> 
> Congrat's to all that have passed!



Sorry......forgot to post the information:
BWV Exp 2042 210pts at $80 per point. 204 pts in '08 and 210 in '09. Buyer paying for '09 dues and closing cost split between buyer and seller. Submitted 4/6/09.

Still waiting............and hoping!


----------



## logan115

Thanks for all the warm wishes and congratulations !

Good luck to those who are still waiting, some  for all of you !

Chris


----------



## disneymotherof3

logan115 said:


> Well, you can take us out of the "waiting" category as I just got the word that we passed ROFR !!!
> 
> We're very excited new owners at SSR !
> 
> 160 March SSR points, 160 banked 2008s, all 160 for 2009/10, $68 per point, buyer pays 2009 MFs and closing costs.
> 
> Submitted to Disney on Mar 28th.
> 
> Will be adding the SSR logo under my name later this afternoon !!!
> 
> Chris



Wow!!  $68 a point!!!  Congrats and  home!!!


----------



## thumpermom

Oops!  Donald is #1 - I think I was unclear in my post. Sorry.  

We did not pass yet, but are waiting on ROFR.  I think I'm in the wrong section of the chart (although that's where I want to be!)


----------



## logan115

disneymotherof3 said:


> Wow!!  $68 a point!!!  Congrats and  home!!!



I couldn't believe it either !! I thought $68 was a steal not even taking into account the banked points.  If you count the banked points worth $8, I'm paying $60 per point vs $91 direct with all of the current incentives, saving me about $5K going the resale route !!

Hmmmmmmm, $5K sounds like an extra trip or two to WDW in the future 

Chris


----------



## minniekissedme

Good day all...in all of my excitement I neglected to report a new purchase here.

300 SSR, March UY, $65, 300 banked '08, 300 '09, Buyer pays '09 MF and closing cost. Submitted 3/18, waived ROFR 4/14. Purchased thru Shontell at DVCbyResale

regards,
bob


----------



## Kelblum

Congrats to all!!  So happy for you!  Hope to join your ranks soon!!  The suspense is killing me!!  It is a good thing I use a computer for work otherwise how could I check my email 100 times a day!!!


----------



## Donald is #1

logan115, minniekissedme, congratulations on passing ROFR!

jimanda44, good luck with your contract!  

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel--------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)





*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
*logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23)*
*minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
tgropp ------------------ 100 VWL (Dec) $85, 76 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/17)
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)




*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 





*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS




*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)


*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
work2play------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27)
wdwnut--------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16) member, TSS
arthur06--------------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20) non-member, TSS
*thumpermom------ 150 BWV (???) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/22)*
*jimanda44------------ 210 BWV (???) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/6) *


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts 



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
bob_and_mary-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14) members, TSS
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $68, 66 borrowed (?) pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/17)


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
Anna114---------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1) non-member, TTS
Anna114---------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18) non-member


----------



## Donald is #1

thumpermom said:


> Oops!  Donald is #1 - I think I was unclear in my post. Sorry.
> 
> We did not pass yet, but are waiting on ROFR.  I think I'm in the wrong section of the chart (although that's where I want to be!)




Oops, sorry about that!  I think that it was my mistake not yours.  
Thank you for noticing so that I could fix it.


----------



## jimanda44

Donald is #1 said:


> Oops, sorry about that!  I think that it was my mistake not yours.
> Thank you for noticing so that I could fix it.



Sorry (Aug) and THANK YOU FOR THE DUST!


----------



## squirrlygirl

While I wasn't going to post here (it would make it real and I don't want it to be!) I thought I would now that I've heard..

We are selling our SSR contract, and I'm being told that Disney did in fact exercise ROFR on it. 160 points, June use year, $68/point. 11 points coming 6/09, all 6/10 points available. Buyer pay closing, seller pay '09 dues. It was submitted 3/25, and I heard today when I sent an email to check on the status.

I feel bad for the buyer.


----------



## tomandrobin

squirrlygirl said:


> While I wasn't going to post here (it would make it real and I don't want it to be!) I thought I would now that I've heard..
> 
> We are selling our SSR contract, and I'm being told that Disney did in fact exercise ROFR on it. 160 points, June use year, $68/point. 11 points coming 6/09, all 6/10 points available. Buyer pay closing, seller pay '09 dues. It was submitted 3/25, and I heard today when I sent an email to check on the status.
> 
> I feel bad for the buyer.



Funny...I saw the posting from the seller, on another board, telling us about his resale contract that Disney took back. Same money, UY and points......

Either way, its was a good turn out for you! The buyer will get another chance to purchase points.


----------



## nickspace

I am waiting for the rofr decision and I am worried that I bid too low. I am wishing I bid a little higher now.


----------



## Donald is #1

thumpermom, thanks for the update! 

squirrlygirl, congratulations (I think) on selling your contract!  

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel--------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)





*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23)
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
tgropp ------------------ 100 VWL (Dec) $85, 76 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/17)
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)




*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 





*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS




*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
*squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)*




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)


*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
work2play------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27)
wdwnut--------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16) member, TSS
arthur06--------------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20) non-member, TSS
thumpermom------ 150 BWV (Aug) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/22)
jimanda44------------ 210 BWV (???) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/6)


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts 



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
bob_and_mary-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14) members, TSS
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $68, 66 borrowed (?) pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/17)


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
Anna114---------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1) non-member, TTS
Anna114---------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18) non-member


----------



## work2play

Tick tock, tick tock....  Still no word back from Disney (submitted 3/27).  I guess they are going to take the full 30 days!  Funny that I also got a message from our Disney guide asking if it closed so he can sell us BLT points!!  Oh well, what's a few more days....


----------



## Kelblum

work2play said:


> Tick tock, tick tock....  Still no word back from Disney (submitted 3/27).  I guess they are going to take the full 30 days!  Funny that I also got a message from our Disney guide asking if it closed so he can sell us BLT points!!  Oh well, what's a few more days....



Good luck!  I hope you hear soon! I am right after you!!  Hope we both hear soon!


----------



## nickspace

Has is been taking the full 30 days lately?


----------



## Kelblum

nickspace said:


> Has is been taking the full 30 days lately?



I am on day 27 and still haven't heard!!


----------



## Anna114

Oh so yes.  5 more days for me


----------



## bookwormde

This happened last year after “spring break”, the assumption was that DVC sales rise during this period so DVC is busy processing new direct sales. ROFR and ESTOPLE times both went up drastically for about a month.

bookwormde


----------



## nickspace

Kelblum said:


> I am on day 27 and still haven't heard!!




Hopefully soon...


----------



## nickspace

I wonder if tax refunds have anything to do with more people buying and thus the longer wait. I know what we did with our tax refund.


----------



## nickspace

I wonder if more sales would result in fewer rofr's???


----------



## Kelblum

Ohhh! I sent an email to my agent to ask if they ever go over 30 days because I _thought _I was getting close (27 days on my count), but she said that disney didn't actually input it until the 2nd, so I have 6 days instead of 3!  

She said we probably have a week to go and that they have 40 contracts waiting!

I know it isn't that long to go, but I am DYING here!!


----------



## jimanda44

Kelblum said:


> Ohhh! I sent an email to my agent to ask if they ever go over 30 days because I _thought _I was getting close (27 days on my count), but she said that disney didn't actually input it until the 2nd, so I have 6 days instead of 3!
> 
> She said we probably have a week to go and that they have 40 contracts waiting!
> 
> I know it isn't that long to go, but I am DYING here!!



Thanks for the update.  If passed, how long until we get the Disney paperwork in the mail?

We can't wait......hope we pass too!!!!

Any pixie dust for luck........


----------



## Sandisw

jimanda44 said:


> Thanks for the update.  If passed, how long until we get the Disney paperwork in the mail?
> 
> We can't wait......hope we pass too!!!!
> 
> Any pixie dust for luck........



Here is some pixie dust for you:  

I am selling a contract and we are waiting on ROFR as well but I am really hoping that it passes because I want to see the buyer end up with it.  So I'll give myself some too!!!


----------



## podsnel

jimanda44 said:


> Thanks for the update.  If passed, how long until we get the Disney paperwork in the mail?
> 
> We can't wait......hope we pass too!!!!
> 
> Any pixie dust for luck........



I found out on Tuesday we passed ROFR (after 27 days)- in the email it said we would hear from the Title Company within 14 days- on Friday (3 days) we received the email with the closing paperwork- it said if we return it promptly with the bankers check, we would close before May 14th which is our current closing date. Of course, my DH left to golf in Orlando for the weekend on Friday, so he'll be signing and faxing everything tomorrow morning after he gets home today!

 For you!


----------



## bookwormde

It sure sound like even with the extended time to get an ROFR answer that with the fact that they are doing ESTOPEL concurrent with ROFR that everyone is still “getting through the system” much faster than last year.

I am wondering if one of the reasons DVC is doing this is that they exercised ROFR and found some “issues” in ESTOPLE and it become an “problem” since in exercising ROFR they cut out another potential buyer who might not have viewed the “issue” the same as DVC. Doing it concurrently and not exercising ROFR until ESTOPLE is done eliminates this potential issue.

bookwormde


----------



## michigankevin

what is the minimum amount that you can add on direct from disney after you are already a DVC member?


----------



## podsnel

25 points, and there are no closing costs.


----------



## Anna114

Sandisw said:


> Here is some pixie dust for you:
> 
> I am selling a contract and we are waiting on ROFR as well but I am really hoping that it passes because I want to see the buyer end up with it.  So I'll give myself some too!!!



I rooting for you buyer too!  We have a ways to go yet.


----------



## alirwalsh4

Is it o.k. to ask here what people a offering?  I am thinking it is not since I can't seem to find any posts about offers!!  I was also looking at the list of contracts that were passed and not passed, it looks like there is nothing since 07 that has NOT passed for BCV.  We want to offer a reasonable offer but of course are looking for our best deal.  Thanks for any help!!


----------



## michigankevin

Does anyone know what Disney values back points as? I'm sure they assign some type of dollar figure to back points. Also are they likely to ROFR with significant back points regardless of the offer?


----------



## jimanda44

podsnel said:


> I found out on Tuesday we passed ROFR (after 27 days)- in the email it said we would hear from the Title Company within 14 days- on Friday (3 days) we received the email with the closing paperwork- it said if we return it promptly with the bankers check, we would close before May 14th which is our current closing date. Of course, my DH left to golf in Orlando for the weekend on Friday, so he'll be signing and faxing everything tomorrow morning after he gets home today!
> 
> For you!



Thank you for the information on the documents and for the DUST!


----------



## nickspace

michigankevin said:


> Does anyone know what Disney values back points as? I'm sure they assign some type of dollar figure to back points. Also are they likely to ROFR with significant back points regardless of the offer?




Good question! I would like to know that too.


----------



## Donald is #1

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel--------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)





*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23)
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
tgropp ------------------ 100 VWL (Dec) $85, 76 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/17)
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)




*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 





*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS




*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)


*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
work2play------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27)
wdwnut--------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16) member, TSS
arthur06--------------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20) non-member, TSS
thumpermom------ 150 BWV (Aug) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/22)
jimanda44------------ 210 BWV (???) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/6)


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts 



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
bob_and_mary-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14) members, TSS
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $68, 66 borrowed (?) pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/17)


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
Anna114---------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1) non-member, TTS
Anna114---------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18) non-member


----------



## Donald is #1

alirwalsh4 said:


> Is it o.k. to ask here what people a offering?  I am thinking it is not since I can't seem to find any posts about offers!!  I was also looking at the list of contracts that were passed and not passed, it looks like there is nothing since 07 that has NOT passed for BCV.  We want to offer a reasonable offer but of course are looking for our best deal.  Thanks for any help!!




alirwalsh, unfortunately, people are not allowed to post "for sales" on the boards.  The best way to see sale prices is to head over to one of the resalers' websites.



michigankevin said:


> Does anyone know what Disney values back points as? I'm sure they assign some type of dollar figure to back points. Also are they likely to ROFR with significant back points regardless of the offer?




Unfortunately, we don't.  I don't think that anyone has actually figured out how they calculated the ROFR level.


----------



## goofy370

My husband and I are waiting for disney and ROFR. We are purchasing a 100 pt contract for BCV with a Sept use year. It was $93 per point and we went to ROFR on 3/31. Hoping to hear soon. The waiting is driving me crazy


----------



## squirrlygirl

Anyone know how long it takes to get the paperwork from Disney (we're the seller) when they exercise ROFR? Our documents from the resale company said Disney would notify us first by FedEx, but we haven't heard from Disney at all. I emailed the resale company to find out who to contact, but was told they were no longer involved in the sale  (Don't they still get the commission?)


----------



## Anna114

goofy370 said:


> My husband and I are waiting for disney and ROFR. We are purchasing a 100 pt contract for BCV with a Sept use year. It was $93 per point and we went to ROFR on 3/31. Hoping to hear soon. The waiting is driving me crazy


 It's driving me crazy too. We submitted 4/1. Someone, last week, mentioned they come in groups. I wonder how many days per group or how many contracts per group.


----------



## logan115

Hang in there !

I know it's tough, but it seems like you're most of the way thru the wait, just a bit longer................


A little extra 






to hopefully speed things up for those waiting


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Finally!!!
Officially submitted 3/30 to Disney

222 BWV Feb UY $75 pt (first time pts through Jaki & **** )all '09 pts, buyer and seller splits closing, buyer pays '09 mf


It only took FOREVER, but it was worth waiting for!!



Hang in there everyone!! 
ABE


----------



## logan115

Great deal and congrats !

We just sent in our signed contracts and cashiers check yesterday so we're about to enter the 2nd waiting period !


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Thanks so much!  I know your extra pixie dust helped. . .and maybe the swine flu too!  

Regarding the great deal-we actually thought it was too good to be true and didn't have the nerve to even post it for the waiting column on this site. 

Thanks for the warm wishes and congrats yourself!    A great deal for you too!  Let's just hope this flu stuff wraps up before we plan our trips!


----------



## Kelblum

Congrats!!  I am so happy for you!!


----------



## jimanda44

logan115 said:


> Great deal and congrats !
> 
> We just sent in our signed contracts and cashiers check yesterday so we're about to enter the 2nd waiting period !



What company did you work with?  Did they email the contracts to you or send them via mail.

Congrats.....were still waiting but very excited too!


----------



## Donald is #1

goofy370, good luck with your contract! 

ABE4DISNEY, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel--------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
*ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23)
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
tgropp ------------------ 100 VWL (Dec) $85, 76 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/17)
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)




*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 





*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS




*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)


*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
*goofy370------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31)*


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
work2play------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27)
wdwnut--------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16) member, TSS
arthur06--------------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20) non-member, TSS
thumpermom------ 150 BWV (Aug) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/22)
jimanda44------------ 210 BWV (???) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/6)


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts 



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
bob_and_mary-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14) members, TSS
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $68, 66 borrowed (?) pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/17)


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
Anna114---------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1) non-member, TTS
Anna114---------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18) non-member


----------



## logan115

jimanda44 said:


> What company did you work with?  Did they email the contracts to you or send them via mail.
> 
> Congrats.....were still waiting but very excited too!



Didn't use the sponsor here so not sure if I can post who I used, but it was one of the "big 3" that people will often refer to but not TSS.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Thanks so much for all the "Welcome Homes!"


----------



## Donald is #1

logan115 said:


> Didn't use the sponsor here so not sure if I can post who I used, but it was one of the "big 3" that people will often refer to but not TSS.



If you want to post it, then you should be able to.  Most (if not all) of the major resalers are allowed to be posted here.


----------



## 1Robins

Yeah, the seller accepted our offer (SSR 150 pts) now we just have to wait for Disney ROFR. I hope they don't take too long to decide to exercise their option.


----------



## Anna114

OMG lol apparently you haven't been reading this thread. The dirty dogs  are taking just about the full 30. Day 29 days here.


----------



## WeLoveAriel0505

1Robins said:


> Yeah, the seller accepted our offer (SSR 150 pts) now we just have to wait for Disney ROFR. I hope they don't take too long to decide to exercise their option.



1Robins.... can you post the details so that it can be added to the master list?


----------



## logan115

Donald is #1 said:


> If you want to post it, then you should be able to.  Most (if not all) of the major resalers are allowed to be posted here.



Thanks Donald, wasn't sure and didn't want to break the rules !

We used Jaki and **** at DVC Resales and have nothing but good things to say about them and I'm sure that others that have used them would say the same.


----------



## Kelblum

Anna114 said:


> OMG lol apparently you haven't been reading this thread. The dirty dogs  are taking just about the full 30. Day 29 days here.



Well looking forward to congratulated you tomorrow!!


----------



## DVC Gary

We were non-members looking to get our foot into the door.  I just found out that Disney waived their right to purchase.  Here are the details.

25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 pts and 25 coming in Dec '09, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member.  

Purchased through the Timeshare Store.  They are so friendly and were able to answer a lot of questions about buying a resale.  I also learned a lot from this forum.  Thanks to all for the great information.  As most people have been saying, the hardest part was waiting to hear from Disney.

Pointwise, it was not the greatest deal but in terms of initial purchase, it was an affordable way to become a member.  I know that 25 points is not much but at least we have the option of buying another small (50-75 point) resale contract or through Disney (for one of the newer properties and not having to purchase 160 points).

Now I can start enjoying other parts of the forum and not just focusing(obsessing) on the ROFR threads!


----------



## dnet

SWEET!!  We just passed rofr!!  

AKV 100 pts.  $84 April use year.


----------



## work2play

Just got the email today saying that Disney was not going to exercise their option!  Woo Hoo!  The email said it would be about a week for Estoppel!  They did take the full 30 days on ours (GMAC).  Now for the wait part 2!

Good luck for all the others waiting!


----------



## goofy370

Just got the email from the time share store! Disney waived ROFR!! Now just the waiting for the paperwork! Woo Hoo!!

Thanks for all the pixie dust and lots of pixie dust to those still waiting!!

It felt like an eternity!!

Tracie


----------



## Donald is #1

1Robins, jdomka, good luck with your contracts! 

logan115, thanks for the update! 

DVC Gary, dnet, work2play, goofy370, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
*dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)*



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
*goofy370----------- 100 BWV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
*work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???) – member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all ’08 points, all ‘09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all ’08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms – see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
*DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS*




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
tgropp ------------------ 100 VWL (Dec) $85, 76 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/17)
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 ’08pts, 25 ’09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17) – member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)




*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 





*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no ‘06 pts & all ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22) – non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until ‘09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays ‘08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated ’07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?) – assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS




*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 ‘05 pts banked, 160 ‘06 pts & 160 ‘07 pts, buyer pays closing & ’07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22) – member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 ’06 pts & 150 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until ’08, buyer pays closing and ’08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3) – non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six ‘07 pts & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked ’07 & all ’08 pts, buyer pays closing and ’07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23) – member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)


*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 



*WAITING - BLT:*
*jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102 (sub 4/29) TTS*


*WAITING - BWV:*
wdwnut--------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16) member, TSS
arthur06--------------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20) non-member, TSS
thumpermom------ 150 BWV (Aug) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/22)
jimanda44------------ 210 BWV (???) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/6)


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts 



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
bob_and_mary-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14) members, TSS
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $68, 66 borrowed (?) pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/17)
*1Robins-------------- 150 SSR*


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
Anna114---------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1) non-member, TTS
Anna114---------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18) non-member


----------



## Buckeye Fan

Original OKW Contract:

Buckeye Fan-------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (submitted 4/21). Member.


----------



## jimanda44

First, Congrats to all who passed ROFR!!!!!

We are still waiting for ours to pass too but I have a question for anyone out there.......

We submitted to Disney a contract for 210 points that has an Aug 1 replenish month.  The contract calls for 204 points for 08 (6 points borrowed from previous year) and 210 points for 09.  If we pass the ROFR, will I have time to bank 08 points or do I have to use them by Aug 1......or will I lose them?  If I can bank them, when do I have to use them by?????


Just confused on the process with banked points and when points have to be used.......

Thank you for your help!


----------



## CMOORE185

Buckeye Fan said:


> Original OKW Contract:
> 
> Buckeye Fan-------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (submitted 4/21). Member.


WOW thats a great deal, I hope it passes ROFR for you, even though your a Buckeye fan. I'm a Hawkeye fan.


----------



## 1Robins

WeLoveAriel0505 said:


> 1Robins.... can you post the details so that it can be added to the master list?




SSR 150pts  Dec UY  $68/pt, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing cost, buyer pays '09 mf


----------



## Buckeye Fan

jimanda44 said:


> ...We are still waiting for ours to pass too...We submitted to Disney a contract for 210 points that has an Aug 1 replenish month.  The contract calls for 204 points for 08 (6 points borrowed from previous year) and 210 points for 09.  If we pass the ROFR, will I have time to bank 08 points or do I have to use them by Aug 1......or will I lose them?  If I can bank them, when do I have to use them by?????


Congrats on making an offer, and good luck on ROFR!!! 

For an Aug UY, here's how it works:
Points deposited Aug 1, 2008 are good for vacations Aug 1, 2008 - July 31, 2009.
Points deposited Aug 1, 2009 are good for vacations Aug 1, 2009 - July 31, 2010.
Points deposited Aug 1, 2010 are good for vacations Aug 1, 2010 - July 31, 2011.

You can bank up to 100% of your points at any time during the first 8 months of your UY. So for an Aug UY, you must bank any unused points by March 31 of any given year. Once points have been banked, they cannot be banked again. So, if you bank the 2008 points into the 2009 UY, you'll have to use those points by July 31 or you will lose them.

Because you are past the March banking date, once you pass ROFR and show up in Dis's system, I would ask for a banking exception if you can't use the points. See if they will let you bank them into 2009. Borrowed points cannot be banked, so you will likely lose those (unless the make an exception for those as well). Since it's only 6 points, I wouldn't sweat that one.

Sending lots of pixie dust your way! 



CMOORE185 said:


> WOW that's a great deal, I hope it passes ROFR for you, even though your a Buckeye fan. I'm a Hawkeye fan.


 Thanks for the kind wishes! The offer is definitely "iffy." I hope if it doesn't pass, I hear back soon.  I obviously hope it goes through, though!


----------



## nickspace

DVC Gary said:


> We were non-members looking to get our foot into the door.  I just found out that Disney waived their right to purchase.  Here are the details.
> 
> 25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 pts and 25 coming in Dec '09, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member.
> 
> Purchased through the Timeshare Store.  They are so friendly and were able to answer a lot of questions about buying a resale.  I also learned a lot from this forum.  Thanks to all for the great information.  As most people have been saying, the hardest part was waiting to hear from Disney.
> 
> Pointwise, it was not the greatest deal but in terms of initial purchase, it was an affordable way to become a member.  I know that 25 points is not much but at least we have the option of buying another small (50-75 point) resale contract or through Disney (for one of the newer properties and not having to purchase 160 points).
> 
> Now I can start enjoying other parts of the forum and not just focusing(obsessing) on the ROFR threads!



Welcome!


----------



## Kelblum

YEAH!!! We passed ROFR!!  I can't believe it!!  I never thought it would happen!! YIPPEE!!!!

220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts  (not extended)


----------



## bob_and_mary

Hi.  I just heard that Disney waived the ROFR for our purchase.

bob_and_mary-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf

By the way, this was submitted to Disney on April 6 and we are new DVC owners.


----------



## Anna114

bob_and_mary said:


> Hi.  I just heard that Disney waived the ROFR for our purchase.
> 
> bob_and_mary-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
> 
> By the way, this was submitted to Disney on April 6 and we are new DVC owners.



woo hoo we are in too! One down and one to go. Come on May 14.  Congratulations to all of the buyers and sellers.


----------



## jbdisneymom13

We passed ROFR today (sent on 4/6)  We now have 60 pts at OKW Sept UY with 2057 exp. @$78 pt with all 09 pts
Finally we're DVC!! YEAH!!


----------



## jimanda44

Kelblum said:


> YEAH!!! We passed ROFR!!  I can't believe it!!  I never thought it would happen!! YIPPEE!!!!
> 
> 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts  (not extended)



Congrats and GREAT DEAL! 

Still waiting........


----------



## mamabear2

Just received word that Disney waived their right of refusal on our offer of $68/point for 100 Saratoga Springs points (Aug. use year).  We are very pleasantly surprised!


----------



## Donald is #1

Buckeye Fan, good luck with your contract! 

1Robins, thanks for the update! 

Kelblum, bob_and_mary, Anna114, jbdisneymom13, mamabear2, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BWV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
*Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
*jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members*



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
*bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members*
*mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
tgropp ------------------ 100 VWL (Dec) $85, 76 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/17)
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
*Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS*




*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 





*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS




*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)


*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 



*WAITING - BLT:*
jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102 (sub 4/29) TTS


*WAITING - BWV:*
wdwnut--------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16) member, TSS
arthur06--------------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20) non-member, TSS
thumpermom------ 150 BWV (Aug) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/22)
jimanda44------------ 210 BWV (???) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/6)


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts 
*Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21) Member*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14) members, TSS
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $68, 66 borrowed (?) pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/17)
1Robins-------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
Anna114---------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18) non-member


----------



## Donald is #1

Wow, it was a busy today for ROFR being waived.


In case on one noticed, we have our first BLT entry.


----------



## M5ward

Just received notification from The Timeshare Store that we passed ROFR:

150 points-SSR-Oct. UY-$72/point-115 points coming on 10/1/09 and full 150 after that

Went to Disney around 4/8

This is our second add-on but the first time (and probably not the last) we didn't go through Disney.  Everyone at The Timeshare Store and Magic Vacation Title was wonderful, answering all questions promptly and clearly.  
They said we should have the paperwork in about 14 days.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Congratulations and Welcome Home to all who passed today!!


----------



## CMOORE185

M5ward said:


> Just received notification from The Timeshare Store that we passed ROFR:
> 
> 150 points-SSR-Oct. UY-$72/point-115 points coming on 10/1/09 and full 150 after that
> 
> Went to Disney around 4/8
> 
> This is our second add-on but the first time (and probably not the last) we didn't go through Disney.  Everyone at The Timeshare Store and Magic Vacation Title was wonderful, answering all questions promptly and clearly.
> They said we should have the paperwork in about 14 days.


I used to add on through Disney too, then I tried this last time through resale (TSS). It was so fast and seamless that if I ever add on again it will be resale, too much money to be saved going this route.


----------



## DVC Grandpa

This listing was included in with the BCV listings.
goofy370----------- 100 BWV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)


----------



## Donald is #1

DVC Grandpa said:


> This listing was included in with the BCV listings.
> goofy370----------- 100 BWV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)



Oops, I guess that I wasn't totally awake last night.


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

After waiting forever for ROFR (29 days) and just passing on Tuesday, we just got the news that we have already CLOSED!!! We just overnighted the paperwork yesterday!!!

Many thanks to Jaki & **** for all the great work!!  

I can't believe after waiting so long that within 10 days we will be able to make our first ressie!!

Lots of pixie dust for the rest of you waiting for ROFR and closings!!


Abe


----------



## Sandisw

ABE4DISNEY said:


> After waiting forever for ROFR (29 days) and just passing on Tuesday, we just got the news that we have already CLOSED!!! We just overnighted the paperwork yesterday!!!
> 
> Many thanks to Jaki & **** for all the great work!!
> 
> I can't believe after waiting so long that within 10 days we will be able to make our first ressie!!
> 
> Lots of pixie dust for the rest of you waiting for ROFR and closings!!
> 
> 
> Abe



You may find you make it in sooner--we were in the system and made our first ressie only 5 days after we closed!!! 

Congratulations and welcome home!!


----------



## jimanda44

ABE4DISNEY said:


> After waiting forever for ROFR (29 days) and just passing on Tuesday, we just got the news that we have already CLOSED!!! We just overnighted the paperwork yesterday!!!
> 
> Many thanks to Jaki & **** for all the great work!!
> 
> I can't believe after waiting so long that within 10 days we will be able to make our first ressie!!
> 
> Lots of pixie dust for the rest of you waiting for ROFR and closings!!
> 
> 
> Abe



Congrats ABE!!!!!!!!


----------



## nickspace

mamabear2 said:


> Just received word that Disney waived their right of refusal on our offer of $68/point for 100 Saratoga Springs points (Aug. use year).  We are very pleasantly surprised!




Congratulations!!!


----------



## Donald is #1

M5ward, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
goofy370--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
*M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
tgropp ------------------ 100 VWL (Dec) $85, 76 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/17)
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS




*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 





*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS




*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)


*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 



*WAITING - BLT:*
jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102 (sub 4/29) TTS


*WAITING - BWV:*
wdwnut--------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16) member, TSS
arthur06--------------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20) non-member, TSS
thumpermom------ 150 BWV (Aug) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/22)
jimanda44------------ 210 BWV (???) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/6)


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts 
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21) Member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14) members, TSS
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $68, 66 borrowed (?) pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/17)
1Robins-------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
Anna114---------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18) non-member


----------



## nickspace

We are still waiting to hear word on a contract we signed for HHI. We signed 19 days ago and to be honest it wasn't hard waiting at first but the pressure is mounting every day. I don't have a good feeling about this one. I think my offer is low. 

We signed a contract for 110 HHI points for $6400 and we are splitting the closing costs. Subtracting half the closing costs would make the contract for $54.77 a point. The contract also has all the point for 2008 & 2009. That is like getting all those points without having to pay the dues for those years. This is why I am nervous so pixie dust me please.








[/IMG]


----------



## DVC Grandpa

goofy370--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)

The original entry was listed with the BCV listings but it had BWV as the property purchased. If you go way back to the original post for goofy370 it is BCV he purchased but you had BWV as the property and listed with the BCV listings. It was included with BCV which was correct but the 100 "BWV" (Sep)... should have been 100"BCV" (Sep)...


----------



## Donald is #1

DVC Grandpa said:


> goofy370--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
> 
> The original entry was listed with the BCV listings but it had BWV as the property purchased. If you go way back to the original post for goofy370 it is BCV he purchased but you had BWV as the property and listed with the BCV listings. It was included with BCV which was correct but the 100 "BWV" (Sep)... should have been 100"BCV" (Sep)...



lol... now I am getting really confused.     I'm glad that you are paying attention.    OK, one more fix tomorrow.


----------



## wdwnut

nickspace:  here's some pixie dust for you!   Our first resale contract fell through (overseas seller was a problem with getting paperwork back after ROFR was waived-wanted to push closing back a month!)  Last time it took 16 days for ROFR submitted 2/18-passed 3/6. This contract was submitted on 4/16- so we're playing the waiting game too.


----------



## nickspace

Thanks WDWNUT!


----------



## alirwalsh4

Our contract was sent to Disney ROFR 4/30!!  Hoping it passes!  Will keep you updated!


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Sandisw said:


> You may find you make it in sooner--we were in the system and made our first ressie only 5 days after we closed!!!
> 
> Congratulations and welcome home!!




Thanks so much for the welcome homes and this info as well!  Now I will check with MS earlier!!!


----------



## jimanda44

Buckeye Fan said:


> Congrats on making an offer, and good luck on ROFR!!!
> 
> For an Aug UY, here's how it works:
> Points deposited Aug 1, 2008 are good for vacations Aug 1, 2008 - July 31, 2009.
> Points deposited Aug 1, 2009 are good for vacations Aug 1, 2009 - July 31, 2010.
> Points deposited Aug 1, 2010 are good for vacations Aug 1, 2010 - July 31, 2011.
> 
> You can bank up to 100% of your points at any time during the first 8 months of your UY. So for an Aug UY, you must bank any unused points by March 31 of any given year. Once points have been banked, they cannot be banked again. So, if you bank the 2008 points into the 2009 UY, you'll have to use those points by July 31 or you will lose them.
> 
> Because you are past the March banking date, once you pass ROFR and show up in Dis's system, I would ask for a banking exception if you can't use the points. See if they will let you bank them into 2009. Borrowed points cannot be banked, so you will likely lose those (unless the make an exception for those as well). Since it's only 6 points, I wouldn't sweat that one.
> 
> Sending lots of pixie dust your way!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind wishes! The offer is definitely "iffy." I hope if it doesn't pass, I hear back soon.  I obviously hope it goes through, though![/QUOTEi
> 
> I asked the seller to check and see if he banked the points or not but if the seller didn't bank the points for 08 by March, does Disney actually do "banking exceptions" for resales?  Do I have any options other than losing the points if I don't use them by 7-31-09?  Sorry with all the questions.
> 
> Hopefully we will pass ROFR this upcoming week......30 days is approaching!


----------



## jbray

We  just got word that Disney has waived their ROFR on our contract.  
Whoo-Hooo!!! 230 OKW (Aug) $67, (sub 4/6, passed 4/30)
That was just about a 25 day waiting period.  Looks like Disney may be
getting these contracts out a little faster now, after the 'in-house' move.
So now we have the ~10 day estoppel period and the wait  for the seller to complete their paper-work signatures.
THEN... we're Members!


----------



## nickspace

Congratulations on the OKW contact and welcome!


----------



## Buckeye Fan

jimanda44 said:


> I asked the seller to check and see if he banked the points or not but if the seller didn't bank the points for 08 by March, does Disney actually do "banking exceptions" for resales?  Do I have any options other than losing the points if I don't use them by 7-31-09?  Sorry with all the questions.
> 
> Hopefully we will pass ROFR this upcoming week......30 days is approaching!


No worries about questions! This board is how I learn everything! The folks on here are amazing!

I'm not sure if Disney does allow banking exceptions, but it sure will not hurt to ask if the seller didn't already bank. The worse thing that can happen is they say no.  

You may consider renting them as well. May be worth doing some research on rather than losing them.


----------



## jimanda44

Buckeye Fan said:


> No worries about questions! This board is how I learn everything! The folks on here are amazing!
> 
> I'm not sure if Disney does allow banking exceptions, but it sure will not hurt to ask if the seller didn't already bank. The worse thing that can happen is they say no.
> 
> You may consider renting them as well. May be worth doing some research on rather than losing them.



Thank you for helping me.  I'm waiting a response from the seller to see if they banked the points or not.  

Thank you for the suggestion of renting out the points if we can't use them!

One more question (I feel like Columbo), Is the rule "use by 7/31" or "make reservations for" the points per year?  I think you have to use the points but just another crazy questions.........

Thank you.......Jim


----------



## Sandisw

jimanda44 said:


> Thank you for helping me.  I'm waiting a response from the seller to see if they banked the points or not.
> 
> Thank you for the suggestion of renting out the points if we can't use them!
> 
> One more question (I feel like Columbo), Is the rule "use by 7/31" or "make reservations for" the points per year?  I think you have to use the points but just another crazy questions.........
> 
> Thank you.......Jim



If the points expire on 7/31, then you are correct, you must use them by the expiration date, not just make a reservation by then.

Pixie dust that you pass quickly!!!!


----------



## jimanda44

Sandisw said:


> If the points expire on 7/31, then you are correct, you must use them by the expiration date, not just make a reservation by then.
> 
> Pixie dust that you pass quickly!!!!



THANK YOU FOR THE PIXIE DUST....and thank you for answering my question!


----------



## Donald is #1

nickspace, good luck with your contract! 

jbray, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)




*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
*jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
*M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
tgropp ------------------ 100 VWL (Dec) $85, 76 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/17)
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS




*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 





*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS




*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)


*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 



*WAITING - BLT:*
jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102 (sub 4/29) TTS


*WAITING - BWV:*
wdwnut--------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16) member, TSS
arthur06--------------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20) non-member, TSS
thumpermom------ 150 BWV (Aug) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/22)
jimanda44------------ 210 BWV (???) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/6)


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
*nickspace------------ 110 HHI (???) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts 
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21) Member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14) members, TSS
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $68, 66 borrowed (?) pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/17)
1Robins-------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
Anna114---------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18) non-member[/QUOTE]


----------



## Buckeye Fan

Can anyone tell me what date Dis is on for ROFR? Are we still sitting about 30 days out? I think we submitted our contract on 4/23, so I'm just trying to see how much longer I have to wait!  I've braced myself for 30 days!


----------



## Anna114

I waited 29 days but it seems that people that submitted after me got theirs the same day. Maybe a 3 week window.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Buckeye Fan said:


> Can anyone tell me what date Dis is on for ROFR? Are we still sitting about 30 days out? I think we submitted our contract on 4/23, so I'm just trying to see how much longer I have to wait!  I've braced myself for 30 days!


 Ok, another contract? Is it Vero Beach? Hope you got a good deal!


----------



## Buckeye Fan

Backed out on the Vero deal. It was a great contract, but after 10 days, the sellers were still dragging their feet on paperwork. In addition, the more I thought about it, the more I thought about how steep the MFs are. So...I made an offer on a 100 point OKW contract!  

It may be too good, though. It's an original (2042), Dec UY, $68 per point, we pay MFs, seller pays closing and GMAC fees.  I obviously want it to go through, but if it doesn't, I'll just look for something else and try again. Sure not like the first contract, where your heart sinks every time you open your e-mail.


----------



## wdwnut

Buckeye Fan:  Just looking over the ones that passed in April, it looks like the shortest wait was 22 days.  On our contract that fell through, it only took 16 days from submittal until ROFR was waived.  Oh well, at least we'll be at WDW later this week with the grandkids. (That'll take my mind off the wait!)


----------



## RevBob

When our contract was submtted on 4/19 we were told that it was taking about 3 weeks at that time, but that it could take a full 30 days.  Best wishes to everyone else that is also waiting.


----------



## bookwormde

Buckeye Fan at $68/pt at OKW I do not think you have anything to worry about since they have been passing at $65

bookwormde


----------



## BWV Dreamin

bookwormde said:


> Buckeye Fan at $68/pt at OKW I do not think you have anything to worry about since they have been passing at $65
> 
> bookwormde


 I see an OKW, stripped, 150 pt. contract listed for $61/pt. I think even that might pass.....


----------



## Donald is #1

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)




*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
*M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
tgropp ------------------ 100 VWL (Dec) $85, 76 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/17)
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS




*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 





*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS




*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)


*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 



*WAITING - BLT:*
jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102 (sub 4/29) TTS


*WAITING - BWV:*
wdwnut--------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16) member, TSS
arthur06--------------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20) non-member, TSS
thumpermom------ 150 BWV (Aug) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/22)
jimanda44------------ 210 BWV (???) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/6)


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (???) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts 
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21) Member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14) members, TSS
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $68, 66 borrowed (?) pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/17)
1Robins-------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
Anna114---------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18) non-member


----------



## twoexcitedtosleep

Good Luck to all.  Subscribing to the thread.  I just joined in January.  We haven't even gone yet and already adding on.  I think I'm obsessed.


----------



## Ctsplaysinrain

We just passed.. I'm almost an owner..

 50 points, BWV submitted 4/17  85.00 pt (50 points from 2008)


Debbie


----------



## michigankevin

Just received word from the Timeshare Store that our contract passed ROFR 
OKW original 65 points with all 07 08 09 points at $74.00 a point. !!


----------



## mrs. magoo

Just checked the emails and we passed

OKW original date 100 points April UY all 09 and 10 points.  Buyer pays closing and MF - $70 per point.  

I am so excited!!! It was submitted on 4/12 and heard today.

Almost an owner.

Kathe


----------



## schwenksvillemouse

Details

50 Point Contract at $60/point.
We waited about 2.5 weeks for Disney to retrun with answer.
Feb Use Year


----------



## mickeywho?

Looks like we all went through pretty quickly!! 
WE PASSED! Yippee! Another add-on for us!

50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14) members, TSS


----------



## Anna114

Woo Hoo we passed our second one. This one only took 3 weeks the other took 29 days. I just got the closing papers for my first one. Much faster than I thought it would be. Oh woo hoo, I just can't stand it lol


----------



## px57chevy

jbray said:


> We  just got word that Disney has waived their ROFR on our contract.
> Whoo-Hooo!!! 230 OKW (Aug) $67, (sub 4/6, passed 4/30)
> That was just about a 25 day waiting period.  Looks like Disney may be
> getting these contracts out a little faster now, after the 'in-house' move.
> So now we have the ~10 day estoppel period and the wait  for the seller to complete their paper-work signatures.
> THEN... we're Members!





CONGRATS JBRAY!!!  WELCOME HOME NEIGHBOR!!


----------



## gbsb1011

Just received email that Disney waived ROFR!!!  I am so excited!!!
Now I can really start planning next vacation.

OKW (2042) Dec UY-208 '07,210 '08,210 '09, $68 per pt.. It was submitted on 4/13.

I really can't believe its almost over, well I mean just beginning!!!

I want to Thank everyone here on Dis Boards for all your postings. They really did help with alot of my questions.


----------



## Buckeye Fan

Wooo-hooo! We passed ROFR. 

For those waiting, our contract went to Dis for ROFR on 4/21. Now...I need to go find that OKW footer!


----------



## Buckeye Fan

Found it!!!  One problem...I like symmetry. I need one more!!!


----------



## wdwnut

We passed too!    This makes it add-on #3- hopefully we're done for a while, although the points don't split up evenly for the kids so maybe there'll be one more add-on.


----------



## Pirate Jack

Yippee! We passed on ROFR. vwl 25 points was submitted on 4/10 and passed today 5/5.


----------



## mcmeekin

HHI
170 banked 170 current 170 coming feb 2010
$60 passed today

pecked on the wifes iphone poolside at stormalong bay

woohoo

msm


----------



## nickspace

Congratulations Everyone!!! We are still waiting for our HHI contract to make it through the rofr gauntlet. The tension is building!

I need pixie bolders.


----------



## Sandisw

Anna114 said:


> Woo Hoo we passed our second one. This one only took 3 weeks the other took 29 days. I just got the closing papers for my first one. Much faster than I thought it would be. Oh woo hoo, I just can't stand it lol



Congratulations!  I am so glad that you got the contract and not Disney!!!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Congrats everybody!!!! Nickspace, here's some pixiedust for you!


----------



## Kelblum

Congrats Everyone!!


----------



## Donald is #1

Wow!  We had a lot of people passing ROFR today! 

Ctsplaysinrain, michigankevin, mrs. magoo, schwenksvillemouse, mickeywho?, Anna114, gbsb1011, Buckeye Fan, wdwnut, Pirate Jack, mcmeekin, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)




*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
*Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member* 
*wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
*mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)*



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
*michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS*
*mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member*
*gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)*
*Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member*




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
*M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members*
*mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
*schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)*



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
tgropp ------------------ 100 VWL (Dec) $85, 76 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/17)
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
*Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member*
*Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (???) $?? (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)*



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 





*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS




*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)


*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 



*WAITING - BLT:*
jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102 (sub 4/29) TTS


*WAITING - BWV:*
arthur06--------------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20) non-member, TSS
thumpermom------ 150 BWV (Aug) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/22)
jimanda44------------ 210 BWV (???) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/6)


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (???) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $68, 66 borrowed (?) pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/17)
1Robins-------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Pirate Jack

Pirate Jack said:


> Yippee! We passed on ROFR. vwl 25 points was submitted on 4/10 and passed today 5/5.



I am sorry, I neglected to put my use year and point price.

25 VWL points, $84 25 banked points from '08, all '09 points. Aug UY Jaki/****
Submitted 4/10 passed 5/5.


----------



## nickspace

Disney bought our 110 HHI contract back. We are disappointed.


----------



## podsnel

nickspace said:


> Disney bought our 110 HHI contract back. We are disappointed.



Sorry.  Can I ask you what UY and what the price was?


----------



## nickspace

podsnel said:


> Sorry.  Can I ask you what UY and what the price was?




I believe it was June and $54.77. What made it so low was we split the closing costs.

Thanks for asking. We are bummed but Jaki said she will get back to me today with more contracts. Ideally I would like a Feb. use year but that is hard to find under 150 points. I might have to be more flexible in the amount of points I want to buy. There are a couple 150 point contracts out there with a Feb use year but I was hoping to get a few less points than that.


----------



## jimanda44

nickspace said:


> I believe it was June and $54.77. What made it so low was we split the closing costs.
> 
> Thanks for asking. We are bummed but Jaki said she will get back to me today with more contracts. Ideally I would like a Feb. use year but that is hard to find under 150 points. I might have to be more flexible in the amount of points I want to buy. There are a couple 150 point contracts out there with a Feb use year but I was hoping to get a few less points than that.



Sorry to hear......

Are you a member already?


----------



## nickspace

jimanda44 said:


> Sorry to hear......
> 
> Are you a member already?




Yes


----------



## jimanda44

nickspace said:


> Yes



Well, good luck on the next one.  I'm still waiting.......  Did you buy from Disney or resale on your membership?


----------



## RevBob

"WAITING - OKW - original (2042):
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf"

*TAKE US OFF THE WAITING LIST!!!!  Submitted on 4/19  Passed ROFR on 5/6*


----------



## 'Countingmom

Here's another you can add to your passed list:

40 VWL points, $85  40 banked points from '08, all '09 points.  Oct UY   TSS
Submitted 4/22   passed  5/6


----------



## alirwalsh4

WE GOT IT!!   Went to Disney 4/29/09 and we heard today 5/6/09!  Went through ROFR in one week!!  I am so excited!!  BCV 150 points Aug use year, all points, 150 coming 8/1/09 for $86 per point!!!!  YEAH


----------



## hungerbell

I have just joined to inform you that I have been waived through!!
I passed ROFR at $68.00/ point at SSR.  And I only had to wait 10 days.
I feel like I have won a lottery,


----------



## tay72699

SSR 100pts/$74 - all 2009 points with February UY - I wanted February or March and it wasn't easy to find. Submitted on 4/27; passed 5/6.


----------



## podsnel

nickspace said:


> I believe it was June and $54.77. What made it so low was we split the closing costs.
> 
> Thanks for asking. We are bummed but Jaki said she will get back to me today with more contracts. Ideally I would like a Feb. use year but that is hard to find under 150 points. I might have to be more flexible in the amount of points I want to buy. There are a couple 150 point contracts out there with a Feb use year but I was hoping to get a few less points than that.



I do see alot of 150 pt contracts out there for HHI- I watch that because I know that's the next one I'll be doing an add-on for- we LOVE HHIR!! Actually it was supposed to be our first add-on, but we ended up doing BCV instead because there actually WERE BCV June UY contracts to buy!  There'll be another one for you- have faith and good luck!!

And congratulations to the ton of people who did pass- so glad they're going through faster again!!


----------



## disneydadrrm

OKW Extended (2057)  50 pts March @$75/pt. Passed in five days!


----------



## tortoni

We just passed!!  BCV, 150 points, August use year, will get 150 points on 8/1/09 and 149 banked points, paid $93 per point.  Already planning!


----------



## 1Robins

Wow! Disney was quick getting back to us. We made the offer to the seller on April 29th (they responded within 2 hrs) and we just heard today that Disney didn't exercise their option. So far, it's been only 1 week since we've made the offer. Now, we just need to wait for closing documents. 

Here are the details:

150 pts  Dec UY  $68/pt all '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 MF


----------



## 1Robins

Sorry, I forgot in my last past that we bought in SSR.


----------



## goofy_js_70

We passed ROFR yesterday on an SSR contract.  Went to Disney on 4/17.

October Use Year

260 - 2008 Points, All 2009 and 2010

$67 per point.  We paid closing and 2009 maintenance.  We received closing documents today.

Yippee.


----------



## vinny&lynn

we got the congratulations email!
only took 2 weeks!

Old Key West Membership expires 2042 - Annual Dues $4.73 per point

210 points. September use year. 96 banked points + 210 points coming on 9/1/09. $67.00 per pt.

i am paying ccs.  but who cares.

i'm going home!


----------



## The Red Head

Found out today we passed ROFR. Didn't post the specifics about this when the transaction started because I didn't want to jinx it. We sold a contract. It was sent to Disney on 4/24 passed today 5/6, that was only 13 days. I had been expecting a lot longer. Anyways it was BWV 170 points for $82, June UY all 2009 & 2010 point and 75 2008 banked & 66 reservation points. Buyer pays closing and 2009 MFs.


----------



## jdomka

We passed ROFR today as well.  I believe I am the first BLT resale owner.  We didnt want to finance $17K with a luxury item like this so we figured we could buy small and add on in chucks as our family grows. 

25pts BLT with Dec UY first points in Dec 2009 and all point there after.  We are brand new members and very excited that our family will be members for the next 50 years.


----------



## DISHoppy

Received confirmation that we passed ROFR today as well. 130 points @ SSR @ $70 per, August UY, '09 and '10 points coming, and plans already made for this year and next.  Thx to Jerry & co. 

-Kevin


----------



## Sandisw

The Red Head said:


> Found out today we passed ROFR. Didn't post the specifics about this when the transaction started because I didn't want to jinx it. We sold a contract. It was sent to Disney on 4/24 passed today 5/6, that was only 13 days. I had been expecting a lot longer. Anyways it was BWV 170 points for $82, June UY all 2009 & 2010 point and 75 2008 banked & 66 reservation points. Buyer pays closing and 2009 MFs.



Congratulations!!!!


----------



## The Red Head

Sandisw said:


> Congratulations!!!!



Thanks!! To you too, I see you passed as well.


----------



## jimanda44

jdomka said:


> We passed ROFR today as well.  I believe I am the first BLT resale owner.  We didnt want to finance $17K with a luxury item like this so we figured we could buy small and add on in chucks as our family grows.
> 
> 25pts BLT with Dec UY first points in Dec 2009 and all point there after.  We are brand new members and very excited that our family will be members for the next 50 years.



Congrats!  What was the price per point?


----------



## Dishy24

I passed today as well!!!

130 points/ $70 point
Sept UY
Saratoga Springs

Contracts submitted to Disney on 4/20/09 --Only 16 days to pass ROFR!!


----------



## jdomka

jimanda44 said:


> Congrats!  What was the price per point?



We paid $102/pt and paid closing costs.


----------



## nickspace

jimanda44 said:


> Well, good luck on the next one.  I'm still waiting.......  Did you buy from Disney or resale on your membership?




resale


----------



## Humbug

I hope we hear something soon.  I see some of you that submitted to Disney after us are finding out if you passed.  Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## DISHoppy

Dishy24 said:


> I passed today as well!!!
> 
> 130 points/ $70 point
> Sept UY
> Saratoga Springs
> 
> Contracts submitted to Disney on 4/20/09 --Only 16 days to pass ROFR!!



Hey, I looked @ that listing, too.  We ended up being submitted on 4/24 and cleared the same day as you. Either they do them in batches or just randomly from the pile. Ours is the same points and price, just an Aug UY. :

-Kevin


----------



## DISHoppy

Humbug said:


> I hope we hear something soon.  I see some of you that submitted to Disney after us are finding out if you passed.  Keeping my fingers crossed.



Which resort? If it's AKV as your icon suggests, they may be looking @ those more closely since they are still actively selling AKV. Good luck!

-Kevin


----------



## m1ckeym0use1

Just passed (took almost the full month).  50pts SSR, Dec. use year.  4 pts. left on 2008 and all points for 2009.  $73/pt.


----------



## Grandbuddy

I can't believe I am right back where I was about this time last year (when I bought my first two contracts, in spring and early summer).

My first offer for a 100-point contract was spurned yesterday by the sellers, who didn't even bother to counter. Guess they're holding out for full price. (Good luck with that!)

With that rejection, I made an offer on another contract, also through Rachel at GMAC:

120 points,SSR, Dec. UY. 134 points available right now. Full 120 again Dec. 2009. 

I offered $72 per point, plus the GMAC fee and closing costs. I won't be responsible for reimbursing for any mfs. The (120) 2008 points will be banked into 2009 prior to the contract being submitted to Disney. Then, just a matter of waiting to see if they take it, or let it go by. (Of course, I'm hoping for "let it go by," but trying not to get too eager.)


----------



## culli

Culli - BCV - June UY 170 pts $80 pt, seller pays closing 08 & 09 MF,  .. 235 points coming on 6/1/09 (160 + 75 banked points from 2008) and 170 points coming on 6/1/10.  Seller accepted offer on 5/7/09

Doubt we will pass ROFR as when I checked a month or so ago with guide on BCV pts there was either 5 or 9 (can't remember) on the waitlist for a June UY....but hey you never know!


----------



## Donald is #1

jdomka, RevBob, 'Countingmom, alirwalsh4, hungerbell, tay72699, disneydadrrm, tortoni, 1Robins, goofy js 70, vinny&lynn, DISHoppy, Dishy24, m1ckeym0use1, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Pirate Jack, thanks for the update! 

nickspace, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised! 

The Red Head, congratulations on selling your contract! 

Grandbuddy, culli, good luck with your contracts!  

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
*alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)*
*tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
-----------------------------------------
*jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS*


*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
*The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
*RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)*
*vinny&lynn------------ 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
*disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)*



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
*hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6) *
*tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)*
*1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)*
*goofy js 70--------- 260 SSR (Oct) $67, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)*
*DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/6)*
*Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)*
*m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
tgropp ------------------ 100 VWL (Dec) $85, 76 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/17)
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
*'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS*





*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 





*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
*nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member*




*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)


*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
*culli------------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf*



*WAITING - BLT:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
arthur06--------------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20) non-member, TSS
thumpermom------ 150 BWV (Aug) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/22)
jimanda44------------ 210 BWV (???) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/6)


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $68, 66 borrowed (?) pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/17)
*Grandbuddy----------- 120 SSR (Dec) $72, 14 banked '07 pts all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, seller pays mf* 


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Pirate Jack

I  just passed ROFR. How long after ROFR do you get your closing documents? Do you receive them via email or regular mail? I am so excited that I passed ROFR and can't wait to get to the next step!


----------



## garrettevie

We made it through ROFR!!!  We're very excited!  We purchased OKW, not an extended contract...150 points at $65 pp for a total of $9750, closing costs of $425.  Can't wait to book our first trip using our DVC!!!


----------



## Sandisw

Pirate Jack said:


> I  just passed ROFR. How long after ROFR do you get your closing documents? Do you receive them via email or regular mail? I am so excited that I passed ROFR and can't wait to get to the next step!



Mine were emailed to me within a few days of passing ROFR.  I signed them and mailed them back, with my check, the next day and we closed about a week after that.  We were in the system and able to make our first reservation about 5 days after closing (although I am told it is typically 7 - 10 days).

Congratulations!!


----------



## nickspace

Wow! It sure was hard seeing my name on the rofr board. We really wanted that contract it would have worked so well for us. Contracts of those size are so hard to find. Now we have to rethink what we want to do and wait, wait, wait.

Thanks everyone for your kind words. I really appreciate the support. We will get back to HHI eventually.

Nick






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Anna114

Pirate Jack said:


> I  just passed ROFR. How long after ROFR do you get your closing documents? Do you receive them via email or regular mail? I am so excited that I passed ROFR and can't wait to get to the next step!



Mine was 5 days and that was including the weekend. I guess it all depends upon who is doing the closing. I purchased my DVC from the Time Share Store and they use Magic Vacation Title. I sent mine paperwork overnight yesterday and they should already have it today. They gave me until the 21st. to return it. I assume they send the seller and the buyer the same paperwork at the same time. Just a guess, though. Congrats Pirate Jack on your purchase and am sorry you live on LI, I can't take this traffic anymore!  9 years 8 months and 30 days and my heels will be kicking my butt all the way to New Hampshire.


----------



## Donald is #1

garrettevie, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
-----------------------------------------
jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS


*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
*garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 260 SSR (Oct) $67, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
tgropp ------------------ 100 VWL (Dec) $85, 76 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/17)
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS





*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 





*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
*nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member*




*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)


*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
culli------------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf



*WAITING - BLT:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
arthur06--------------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20) non-member, TSS
thumpermom------ 150 BWV (Aug) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/22)
jimanda44------------ 210 BWV (???) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/6)


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $68, 66 borrowed (?) pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/17)
Grandbuddy----------- 120 SSR (Dec) $72, 14 banked '07 pts all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, seller pays mf


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Pirate Jack

Anna114 said:


> Mine was 5 days and that was including the weekend. I guess it all depends upon who is doing the closing. I purchased my DVC from the Time Share Store and they use Magic Vacation Title. I sent mine paperwork overnight yesterday and they should already have it today. They gave me until the 21st. to return it. I assume they send the seller and the buyer the same paperwork at the same time. Just a guess, though. Congrats Pirate Jack on your purchase and am sorry you live on LI, I can't take this traffic anymore!  9 years 8 months and 30 days and my heels will be kicking my butt all the way to New Hampshire.


Thanks for the info Anna114! I am so anxious to get this contract done, that I am afraid I am being a little impatient. Your experience is calming me .... a little bit! I also can't stand the traffic on LI and even more so, can't stand the drivers! I try to do all my driving at "off peak" times. Thanks again!


----------



## Anna114

Pirate Jack said:


> Thanks for the info Anna114! I am so anxious to get this contract done, that I am afraid I am being a little impatient. Your experience is calming me .... a little bit! I also can't stand the traffic on LI and even more so, can't stand the drivers! I try to do all my driving at "off peak" times. Thanks again!




I'm glad I could be of some help and here's some more calming information. They received my paperwork today along with the seller's. Brenda was putting altogether this afternoon to send it off to the Mouse. I should be an "official" member within the next 10 days. So, Pirate Jack, in through the nose and out through the mouth. Just breath and you'll be just fine  Good luck, it will go faster than you think.


----------



## Pirate Jack

Sandisw said:


> Mine were emailed to me within a few days of passing ROFR.  I signed them and mailed them back, with my check, the next day and we closed about a week after that.  We were in the system and able to make our first reservation about 5 days after closing (although I am told it is typically 7 - 10 days).
> 
> Congratulations!!




Thanks Sandisw! I am sorry that I missed you post last night. I was "reading too fast"! Which closing company processed your paperwork? Mine is being processed by Timeshare Title and More. I hope they do the process via email, it is so much quicker that way!


----------



## Sandisw

Pirate Jack said:


> Thanks Sandisw! I am sorry that I missed you post last night. I was "reading too fast"! Which closing company processed your paperwork? Mine is being processed by Timeshare Title and More. I hope they do the process via email, it is so much quicker that way!



I use the TSS and they use Magic Vacation Title.  Everything was done via email with them which made it very nice and convenient!

Good luck and I hope things close soon for you!!  It is so exciting to be an owner--just keep your eye out for "addonitis"...it doesn't take long to want more (in my case, a week!!!)


----------



## The Red Head

Pirate Jack said:


> Thanks Sandisw! I am sorry that I missed you post last night. I was "reading too fast"! Which closing company processed your paperwork? Mine is being processed by Timeshare Title and More. I hope they do the process via email, it is so much quicker that way!



Pirate Jack, Just like Sandisw I sold my contract through TSS and they are using Magic Vacation Title. I have not received my paperwork yet. But when I read everything they sent, it said they would be emailing me the papers. Then I need to print them sign and have them notarized and sent back to them.


----------



## gbsb1011

Pirate Jack said:


> I  just passed ROFR. How long after ROFR do you get your closing documents? Do you receive them via email or regular mail? I am so excited that I passed ROFR and can't wait to get to the next step!



Pirate Jack,
I also just passed ROFR,  My closing documents were emailed to me from Timeshare Title and More.  We passed ROFR on Tuesday and my documents were emailed on Thurs.  I sent them back overnite on the same day.


----------



## Pirate Jack

gbsb1011 said:


> Pirate Jack,
> I also just passed ROFR,  My closing documents were emailed to me from Timeshare Title and More.  We passed ROFR on Tuesday and my documents were emailed on Thurs.  I sent them back overnite on the same day.




I also was notified on Tuesday that I passed ROFR. I purchased 25 points at Wilderness Lodge. I hope that I have it by Monday. I keep checking my email but so far nothing has arrived. I am glad to find out that it is email and not postal. I didn't know which way to be looking! gbsb, thank you for the update. BTW, what email address do they come from? Thanks!


----------



## sanbornangel

We are sitting at MCO (going back to Buffalo from the Boardwalk)and decided to go online and check our e-mail. We have passed through ROFR 5/5 (submitted 4/17) 140 SSR points April UY. We recieved our closing docs 5/8 via e-mail. Can't wait to get home to get to the bank!!!! We now have 330 points at SSR, enough to take my kids and their family to the Treehouse Villas next April


----------



## Donald is #1

sanbornangel, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
-----------------------------------------
jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS


*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 260 SSR (Oct) $67, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
*sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $68, 66 borrowed (?) pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
tgropp ------------------ 100 VWL (Dec) $85, 76 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/17)
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS





*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 





*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
*nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member*




*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)


*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
culli------------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf



*WAITING - BLT:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
arthur06--------------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20) non-member, TSS
thumpermom------ 150 BWV (Aug) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/22)
jimanda44------------ 210 BWV (???) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/6)


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
Grandbuddy----------- 120 SSR (Dec) $72, 14 banked '07 pts all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, seller pays mf


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## katieandemismom

Our paperwork went to ROFR on 5/7.  We're hoping for 100 points at AKV Sept use year - $90 per point - we pay closing and split mf (it was a loaded contract - yippee!).  I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Sandisw

katieandemismom said:


> Our paperwork went to ROFR on 5/7.  We're hoping for 100 points at AKV Sept use year - $90 per point - we pay closing and split mf (it was a loaded contract - yippee!).  I'm keeping my fingers crossed.





Congratulations and hope time goes FAST!!!


----------



## Donald is #1

katieandemismom, good luck with your contact!  


OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
-----------------------------------------
jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS


*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 260 SSR (Oct) $67, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $68, 66 borrowed (?) pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
tgropp ------------------ 100 VWL (Dec) $85, 76 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/17)
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS





*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 





*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
*nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member*




*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
*katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7)*


*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
culli------------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf



*WAITING - BLT:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
arthur06--------------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20) non-member, TSS
thumpermom------ 150 BWV (Aug) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/22)
jimanda44------------ 210 BWV (???) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/6)


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
Grandbuddy----------- 120 SSR (Dec) $72, 14 banked '07 pts all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, seller pays mf


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## DISHoppy

Donald is #1 said:


> DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/6)



FYI, we submitted on 4/24 (for the record). 

-Kevin


----------



## Pirate Jack

Hey all, 
    We finally received our closing documents today via email. I really shouldn't say finally because it is less than one week since we passed ROFR. Tomorrow they will be sent overnight mail with the check and the final wait begins! I am so excited. Thank you to everyone who kept me posted on what to expect.


----------



## goofy_js_70

Hi Donald Is #1,

Just a clarification our contract was the following:

goofy js 70--------- *300* SSR (Oct) $67, *260 '08, all '09*, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)


I'd like our great deal to be recorded accurately.   

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## jimanda44

All,

Thank you for answering all my questions in all my post's.  We have, after this long wait, PASSED THE ROFR!!!!!
We are sooooooooo happpy after this long wait.......and we received our papers in email TODAY! 

For the record:

210 BWV Aug UY. 204 08 points and 210 09 points.  $80 per point.....Buyer and seller split closing with buyer paying for 09 dues.  Submitted 4/6 but contract was submitted to Disney 4/13.

Thank you again for everyone's help!


----------



## sanbornangel

Pirate Jack said:


> Hey all,
> We finally received our closing documents today via email. I really shouldn't say finally because it is less than one week since we passed ROFR. Tomorrow they will be sent overnight mail with the check and the final wait begins! I am so excited. Thank you to everyone who kept me posted on what to expect.



We sent our closing documents and check out priority mail today.  We are hoping to have our new points available for booking by May 25th. I hope the wait isn't too long


----------



## Lost in Neverland

We failed first time through OKW at $65 per point. They said it was due to having basically 3 years worth of point upfront as well as the low cost. On second property we passed at $70 per point with 220 points and 3 years of points.Am not sure why the second attempt went through unless it was just the price. We are curently waiting for our points to be available We are not in the extended plan.


----------



## DISHoppy

Closing docs received via e-mail today. 

-Kevin


----------



## podsnel

Excuse me while I vent- we are STILL WAITING for the seller to sign the closing papers. I am SO MAD!!! The latest they were supposed to be back was last Thursday- they received them on April 24th.  That's AFTER ROFR took nearly the full 30 days!! We could have closed early, but the seller is holding everything up. I am NOT enjoying the resale experience AT ALL!!!!! 

Thanks for listening-


----------



## MARY-IN-OH

podsnel said:


> Excuse me while I vent- we are STILL WAITING for the seller to sign the closing papers. I am SO MAD!!! The latest they were supposed to be back was last Thursday- they received them on April 24th.  That's AFTER ROFR took nearly the full 30 days!! We could have closed early, but the seller is holding everything up. I am NOT enjoying the resale experience AT ALL!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for listening-



That does sound crazy to me. So the seller is holding up their own money right? They don't get paid until everything goes through, right?  Can the resale broker contact them to ask them what the issue is?  If a family emergency maybe I could understand, but if there is something like that they should tell the broker why they are taking so long!
Hopefully, now that you vented, you will soon have to send a new message telling us that the closing papers are signed!!  
very best of luck, keep us posted!
-mary


----------



## podsnel

MARY-IN-OH said:


> That does sound crazy to me. So the seller is holding up their own money right? They don't get paid until everything goes through, right?  Can the resale broker contact them to ask them what the issue is?  If a family emergency maybe I could understand, but if there is something like that they should tell the broker why they are taking so long!
> Hopefully, now that you vented, you will soon have to send a new message telling us that the closing papers are signed!!
> very best of luck, keep us posted!
> -mary



Yes- holding up a total of 200 BCV $$$- my 100 pt contract and an identical one sold to another very patient buyer.  The TSS has contacted them, and says they will continue to until the papers are sent in- apparently, the seller has been very "busy".

I said, "we are ALL very busy".  Hopefully, we'll close by the end of the week.  Then we'll be waiting for the points to hit our account- which, I'm SURE will take the MAXIMUM amount of time as everything with this has so far. Very, very frustrating!

Thanks for your support, and I hope I am back soon with good news-Have a magical day!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

podsnel said:


> Yes- holding up a total of 200 BCV $$$- my 100 pt contract and an identical one sold to another very patient buyer. The TSS has contacted them, and says they will continue to until the papers are sent in- apparently, the seller has been very "busy".
> 
> I said, "we are ALL very busy". Hopefully, we'll close by the end of the week. Then we'll be waiting for the points to hit our account- which, I'm SURE will take the MAXIMUM amount of time as everything with this has so far. Very, very frustrating!
> 
> Thanks for your support, and I hope I am back soon with good news-Have a magical day!


 Brokers have been known to "muscle" the sellers, so to speak, to get on with the process, or lose the contract BUT still be obligated to pay the commission to the broker. All of a sudden, those sellers get the paperwork back amazingly fast.....


----------



## work2play

podsnel said:


> Excuse me while I vent- we are STILL WAITING for the seller to sign the closing papers. I am SO MAD!!! The latest they were supposed to be back was last Thursday- they received them on April 24th.  That's AFTER ROFR took nearly the full 30 days!! We could have closed early, but the seller is holding everything up. I am NOT enjoying the resale experience AT ALL!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for listening-



I sooooo  feel your pain!  I think we are running on the same timeline as you are!!   

Apparently our sellers are snail mail only people and so we have to wait until they get around to getting the docs in the mail, sign and notarize them and send them back in!  We started the process on March 17th, got caught as well in the full 30 days of ROFR and have still yet to close! We have had a trip planned to WDW on May 14th, and I had thought we would be DVC owners by then, but that is not going to happen!  It is too bad because I would have really liked to have had the DVC golf membership for this trip...  Oh well, they say patience is a virtue!!  I hope it closes before they drop the incentives on BLT...  I want to add on as soon as it closes...   Given how things are going, I imagine it will take 2 weeks after it closes before Disney has us in the system...

(end vent)

OK, now I feel better!


----------



## tortoni

podsnel said:


> Excuse me while I vent- we are STILL WAITING for the seller to sign the closing papers. I am SO MAD!!! The latest they were supposed to be back was last Thursday- they received them on April 24th.  That's AFTER ROFR took nearly the full 30 days!! We could have closed early, but the seller is holding everything up. I am NOT enjoying the resale experience AT ALL!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for listening-



Sorry your transaction has gone so slowly.  Love your golden--such a cute picture.


----------



## katieandemismom

We passed ROFR already!  Submitted on 5/7 and approved yesterday (5/12).  

100 AKV points / $90 per point / Sept use year / all 08, 09 and forward / we pay close and half of 09 mf

Closing within the next week per Jaki.

Woohoo!!!!!!


----------



## Humbug

Yes!! Disney passed!  We are owners. 

Do we have to have the documents we sign notarized?


----------



## CMOORE185

Humbug said:


> Yes!! Disney passed!  We are owners.
> 
> Do we have to have the documents we sign notarized?


Only the seller needs to get documents notarized.


----------



## Humbug

CMOORE185 said:


> Only the seller needs to get documents notarized.



Cool thanks!


----------



## podsnel

Humbug said:


> Yes!! Disney passed!  We are owners.
> 
> Do we have to have the documents we sign notarized?



Yes- the sellers need the notary public stamp.  

I heard from TSS last night- the sellers FINALLY went to a notary and sent the closing papers back FED EX- should be in today, we'll close by Friday at the latest.

Crossing all fingers and toes....


----------



## MARY-IN-OH

podsnel said:


> Yes- the sellers need the notary public stamp.
> 
> I heard from TSS last night- the sellers FINALLY went to a notary and sent the closing papers back FED EX- should be in today, we'll close by Friday at the latest.
> 
> Crossing all fingers and toes....



  Keeping mine crossed for you too!
-mary


----------



## jimanda44

Question regarding banked points. I've heard thru the grapevine that if points are not banked 100% by your banking date that you still have time to possibly bank 50% or 25% by  later date. Is this true?


----------



## hungerbell

Hi I am about to send my final documents along with cheque (final payment) on my timeshare.  Has anyone else out there used The Timeshare Store to purchase and had Magic Vacation Title handle all payments and documents?

Just looking for feedback. I've tried to google Magic Vacation Title and no info comes up. 

Thanks


----------



## culli

hungerbell said:


> Hi I am about to send my final documents along with cheque (final payment) on my timeshare.  Has anyone else out there used The Timeshare Store to purchase and had Magic Vacation Title handle all payments and documents?
> 
> Just looking for feedback. I've tried to google Magic Vacation Title and no info comes up.
> 
> Thanks



Yes I had one earlier this year and also in the process of doing one now.

BTW my BCV contract went to Disney today for ROFR.....start the clock.


----------



## CMOORE185

hungerbell said:


> Hi I am about to send my final documents along with cheque (final payment) on my timeshare.  Has anyone else out there used The Timeshare Store to purchase and had Magic Vacation Title handle all payments and documents?
> 
> Just looking for feedback. I've tried to google Magic Vacation Title and no info comes up.
> 
> Thanks


I used the same two as you TSS an *** and everything went as smooth as could possibly go. Very happy with both.


----------



## macnodos

Disney waived their right to purchase, we now own 220 pts at SSR  with December UY. Made offer on 5/6/09 and heard today through TTS that disney passed. Quicker than I expected. We got the contract for 66/pt and will pay closing of about $500. There were 12 pts remaining which we'll bank immediately and use with 220 we receive 12/09. Good luck to all still waiting.

K


----------



## Dasha

Disney approved our purchase of 175 SSR points with October use year at $70/point with buyer paying closing and 2009 MF.  We get 175 banked 2007 points, 175 2008 points (we asked seller to immediately bank them), and all 175 in October 2009 - a triple!

Dasha


----------



## Sandisw

jimanda44 said:


> Question regarding banked points. I've heard thru the grapevine that if points are not banked 100% by your banking date that you still have time to possibly bank 50% or 25% by  later date. Is this true?



It used to be this way but it isn't any longer.  You have 8 months from the start of your UY to bank up to 100% of your points.  Once the 8 months is over, no more banking can occur.


----------



## mykidslovesdisney

hungerbell The Timeshare Store/Magic Vacation Title

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi I am about to send my final documents along with cheque (final payment) on my timeshare. Has anyone else out there used The Timeshare Store to purchase and had Magic Vacation Title handle all payments and documents?

Just looking for feedback. I've tried to google Magic Vacation Title and no info comes up. 

Thanks  


We are in the final stage of closing with the Timeshare store.  Vacation Magic has handled all of our documents.  We have had good results so far with them.  We are now just waiting for the county to record it so then we can get them into our account

Good luck


----------



## culli

dasha said:


> disney approved our purchase of 175 ssr points with october use year at $70/point with buyer paying closing and 2009 mf.  We get 175 banked 2007 points, 175 2008 points (we asked seller to immediately bank them), and all 175 in october 2009 - a triple!
> 
> Dasha



nice!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nickspace

mykidslovesdisney said:


> hungerbell The Timeshare Store/Magic Vacation Title
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Hi I am about to send my final documents along with cheque (final payment) on my timeshare. Has anyone else out there used The Timeshare Store to purchase and had Magic Vacation Title handle all payments and documents?
> 
> Just looking for feedback. I've tried to google Magic Vacation Title and no info comes up.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> We are in the final stage of closing with the Timeshare store.  Vacation Magic has handled all of our documents.  We have had good results so far with them.  We are now just waiting for the county to record it so then we can get them into our account
> 
> Good luck



Cute... "Get On That Bus"


----------



## Donald is #1

DISHoppy, goofy js 70, thanks for the update! 

jimanda44, katieandemismom, Humbug, macnodos, Dasha, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
*katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)*
*Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)*



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
-----------------------------------------
jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS


*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
*jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $68, 66 borrowed (?) pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
*macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)*
*Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)*




*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
tgropp ------------------ 100 VWL (Dec) $85, 76 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/17)
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS





*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 





*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
*nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member*




*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 




*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
culli------------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13)



*WAITING - BLT:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
arthur06--------------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20) non-member, TSS
thumpermom------ 150 BWV (Aug) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/22)


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
Grandbuddy----------- 120 SSR (Dec) $72, 14 banked '07 pts all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, seller pays mf


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## jimanda44

Sandisw said:


> It used to be this way but it isn't any longer.  You have 8 months from the start of your UY to bank up to 100% of your points.  Once the 8 months is over, no more banking can occur.



Thank you!


----------



## sanbornangel

mykidslovesdisney said:


> hungerbell The Timeshare Store/Magic Vacation Title
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Hi I am about to send my final documents along with cheque (final payment) on my timeshare. Has anyone else out there used The Timeshare Store to purchase and had Magic Vacation Title handle all payments and documents?
> 
> Just looking for feedback. I've tried to google Magic Vacation Title and no info comes up.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> We are in the final stage of closing with the Timeshare store.  Vacation Magic has handled all of our documents.  We have had good results so far with them.  We are now just waiting for the county to record it so then we can get them into our account
> 
> Good luck



We sent our final docs out on the 12th-2 day priority. Hoping they get it today. So far the process has been easy. I am anxious to get my points to use my 11 month booking window...hoping the sellers get there docs back quick....it's resale due to divorce...
Good luck


----------



## Anna114

Pirate Jack said:


> Hey all,
> We finally received our closing documents today via email. I really shouldn't say finally because it is less than one week since we passed ROFR. Tomorrow they will be sent overnight mail with the check and the final wait begins! I am so excited. Thank you to everyone who kept me posted on what to expect.



Congrats! I heard from Disney 4 days after closing papers were received! It should be any day now.


----------



## Anna114

mykidslovesdisney said:


> hungerbell The Timeshare Store/Magic Vacation Title
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Hi I am about to send my final documents along with cheque (final payment) on my timeshare. Has anyone else out there used The Timeshare Store to purchase and had Magic Vacation Title handle all payments and documents?
> 
> Just looking for feedback. I've tried to google Magic Vacation Title and no info comes up.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> We are in the final stage of closing with the Timeshare store.  Vacation Magic has handled all of our documents.  We have had good results so far with them.  We are now just waiting for the county to record it so then we can get them into our account
> 
> Good luck



In my opinion, they are fabulous! Had not one problem and they moved very fast.


----------



## DisneyMimi

Just received closing documents....sending $$$ today!  BWV 75 points @ $86.  Dec UY.  Beginning 12/09 Already have 2 w/ BWV....LUV ME SOME BOARDWALK!


----------



## Donald is #1

DisneyMimi, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
-----------------------------------------
jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
*DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $68, 66 borrowed (?) pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)




*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
tgropp ------------------ 100 VWL (Dec) $85, 76 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/17)
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS





*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 





*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
*nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member*




*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 




*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
culli------------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13)



*WAITING - BLT:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
arthur06--------------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20) non-member, TSS
thumpermom------ 150 BWV (Aug) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/22)


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
Grandbuddy----------- 120 SSR (Dec) $72, 14 banked '07 pts all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, seller pays mf


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## alice99

My DVC purchase went to closing on 5/15-

Boardwalk Villas, 60 points
83$ per point, buyer/seller split closing costs
Submitted for ROFR 4/10(??), passed ROFR 4/30
DVC by resale was realtor

Very smooth transaction - start to finish 6 weeks

Now everything has been submitted to Disney for their records.  

I have an existing membership..... should I call my guide and tell her to expect my paperwork?  What have others done in this situation?
Thanks.


----------



## MinnieMe2

VWL - 50 pts. - $85/pt. buyer to pay MF
BC - 65 pts. - $94/pt. buyer to pay MF


----------



## BWV Dreamin

alice99 said:


> My DVC purchase went to closing on 5/15-
> 
> Boardwalk Villas, 60 points
> 83$ per point, buyer/seller split closing costs
> Submitted for ROFR 4/10(??), passed ROFR 4/30
> DVC by resale was realtor
> 
> Very smooth transaction - start to finish 6 weeks
> 
> Now everything has been submitted to Disney for their records.
> 
> I have an existing membership..... should I call my guide and tell her to expect my paperwork? What have others done in this situation?
> Thanks.


 Your guide has no involvement in resale transactions. If you have questions, you can call Member Accounting (or Administration, one of those two). They can tell you if or when they will recieve your paperwork, and when to expect point into your account.


----------



## alice99

BWV Dreamin said:


> Your guide has no involvement in resale transactions. If you have questions, you can call Member Accounting (or Administration, one of those two). They can tell you if or when they will recieve your paperwork, and when to expect point into your account.



Thank you - I just wanted the 2 ownerships attached under the same membership.  I will call member accounting on Monday.


----------



## Coastie

150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10 (ROFR'd 5 May), seller pays closing.


----------



## lapeter

Sorry you didn't pass. Keep trying. In Jan. 2009 I passed BWV at $75 a pt. and all current points were included. I guess when mine was submitted there was no waiting list for my UY and they must have had somebody now waiting for your UY. Strange since it was a stripped contract. Can Disney add points to a striped contract when they resell?



Coastie said:


> 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10 (ROFR'd 5 May), seller pays closing.


----------



## oldcarrot

Coastie said:


> 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10 (ROFR'd 5 May), seller pays closing.



Supposedly Disney looks at things differently when seller pays closing.  Although those types of contracts do get through, it is not the usual...and raises a sort of red flag.


----------



## oldcarrot

Coastie said:


> 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10 (ROFR'd 5 May), seller pays closing.



Supposedly Disney looks at things differently when seller pays closing.  Although those types of contracts do get through, it is not the usual...and raises a sort of red flag.


----------



## pchristofferson

We finally pulled the trigger after 6 years of debate and we are so excited to be part of the club.   Hope I get this format right:

225 BLT (Feb) @ $95, all 225 pts for 2009 included, submitted for ROFR 5/6, approved 5/13, buyer pays closing.


----------



## Donald is #1

alice99, pchristofferson, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Coastie, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised! 

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
*pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member*



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
*alice99------------ 60 BWV (???) $83, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $68, 66 borrowed (?) pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)




*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
tgropp ------------------ 100 VWL (Dec) $85, 76 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/17)
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS





*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 





*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
*Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)*



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
*nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member*




*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 




*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
culli------------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13)



*WAITING - BLT:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
arthur06--------------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20) non-member, TSS
thumpermom------ 150 BWV (Aug) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/22)


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
Grandbuddy----------- 120 SSR (Dec) $72, 14 banked '07 pts all '08 & '09 pt


----------



## Donald is #1

MinnieMe2 said:


> VWL - 50 pts. - $85/pt. buyer to pay MF
> BC - 65 pts. - $94/pt. buyer to pay MF



MinnieMe2, what is the current state of these contracts?  Are they waiting for ROFR or have they passed?  I just want to make sure that I enter them in the correct spots.  Thanks  Robbie


----------



## alice99

Sorry Donald, I left some stuff out.....

Use year is April and the '09 points are not available.


----------



## sanbornangel

Donald #1, sorry I need to clarify a couple of things about the info I submitted...SSR 140 points...no 2009 points, all 2010 points, buyer paying closing, $67.00 point. submitted 4/17 waived ROFR 5/5.
Question: we called yesterday as our check and finally documents were sent and received by 5/13. They still have not received the final signed documents from the seller. Is this unusual? It's been 2 weeks since Disney waived ROFR. Is there a time limit for this? I really wanted my points available by 5/25 and now it looks as though that won't happen.
update: seller owes funds that they can not pay until June 2...can't close until after that


----------



## jimanda44

We passed ROFR and are submitting our paperwork to close this week.  The seller asked if after selling your DVC, how long does it take after the closing for Disney to send him his check for the sale?  Anyone??????

Thank you.


----------



## GoofyDad13

Contract submitted yesteday (5/18) to Disney.  150 points BWV, December Use year, 91 2007 points, all 2008 and 2009.  $80/point buyer pays closing and MF.


----------



## Donald is #1

alice99, sanbornangel, thanks for the update! 

GoofyDad13, good luck with your contract! 

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from last October and prior.  Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list.  ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Gary K. D.------------- 150 AKV (Feb) $92, 105 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/1)
hss------------------- 100 AKV (???) $89, 42 '08 pts
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
DVC Mater---------- 200 BCV (Oct) $90, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays '07 mf and admin fee, buyer pays closing (sub 10/24 passed 11/2) - non member
TreesyB-------------  52 BCV (Nov) $93, 6 banked '06 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 11/19, passed 11/27)
bblanch------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 146 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 12/10)
Swan--------------- 170 BCV (Mar) $89, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/11, passed 12/30)
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Humphrey53209---- 210 BWV (Oct) $83, 45 banked '06 pts, 44 '07 pts,210 10/08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 MF (sub 11/9/07, pass 11/15/07) - non-member 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
JudyTL -------------- 25 HHI (Feb) $72-74?, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 2/25, pass ???)  member
El&Asmom ----------- 50 HHI (Dec) $72, 50 banked in '06, all '07 coming, Buyer pays closing and '07 MF. Seller pays '06MF (passed 6/25)
lisalefebvre --------- 250 HHI (???) $69
Randinb-------------- 75 HHI (Oct) $69, 51 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/22)
77Mom--------------- xx HHI (???) $70 (passed 8/22)
goofymark----------- 200 HHI (???) $72, 200 banked pts, 200 '07 pts (passed 8/24)
tony webb/twebber55- 150 HHI (Dec) $72 (sub 11/2, passed 11/9)
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
wdwfan0123---------- 190 OKW (Jun) $74, 156 '08 pts, all '09 pts - Non-member (passed 11/1)
Merilyn---------------  150 OKW (???) $??, pts available (passed 11/6)
lordnamis ------------- 210 OKW (???) $77, 210 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/6) - non-member
lusby305--------------  60 OKW (Feb) - Non -member
suzyqqq27------------  40 OKW (Jun) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (sub 11/13, passed 11/21)
5forDiz---------------  50 OKW (Sep) $82, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 12/19, passed 12/26)
nunzia----------------  25 OKW (???) $78,  (sub 11/5, passed 11/14)
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
wendyinoc--------------  65 SSR (???) $86, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/2)
2princess 2pirates------- 300 SSR (Jun) $80, all '06, '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays 1/2 '07 mf (sub. 10/26, passed 11/5) - non-member
coachfromme--------- 250 SSR (???) $84, 54 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 10/17, passed 11/9) - non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $82, 150 banked, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DbleTheFun----------- 350 SSR (Feb) $81 77 banked pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/9) -non-member
DarbysDad------------ 210 SSR (Sep) $85, 89 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts (sub approx 11/1 passed 11/13)
OPTAX---------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $79, 196 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 11/15) 
PSC------------------  75 SSR (Aug) $85, 0 '07 points, all '08 points, buyer pays closing & 08 maint (sub 11/5, passed 11/15) - member
chemie15------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, 34 banked '06 pts, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC costs (passed 11/16)
dopeygirl76----------- 225 SSR (Feb) $85 225 banked '07 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/12)
maxtomsmom---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $79, 25 banked '06 pts, 83 '07 pts, 72 borrowed '08 pts, 88 '08 pts (passed 12/21) - non-members
jen2be2--------------- 300 SSR (Aug) $83, 154 '06 pts, all (?) '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 12/18, passed 12/26)
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)





*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
mattnday ------------ 240 VB (Sep) $55, all '07 pts coming, buyer/seller split closing & buyer pays '07 MFs (sub 12/29, pass 4/9)- member (note for researchers:  atypical contract and terms  see posts)
curtlorij --------------  50  VB (???) $71, all '08 pts coming (sub 5/10, pass 5/21)
dis@dills--------------  50 VB (Feb) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, All '07 pts, seller pays MF on '06 and '07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/18, passed 6/28) non-member
BWV Dreamin---------- 50 VB (Jun) $65, 50 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing & GMAC fee, buyer pays '07 mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/1)
mdorgan-------------- 75 VB (Sep) $70, 48 '07 pts (passed 11/2)
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
tgropp ------------------ 100 VWL (Dec) $85, 76 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/17)
gblast123---------------  210 VWL (Aug) $84, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (passed 11/15)
jamstew/Cinderella(seller)- 150 VWL (Aug) $78, buyer pays MF on 66 '07 points and closing costs (Sub 10/29, passed 11/21) - non-member
CarolynMink--------------  60 VWL (???) $85 (passed 12/26) - member
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS





*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
spsmyk------------- 130 BCV (Apr) $85, no '07 pts, buyer pays closing (updated 6/25, ROFR'D 7/3/07)
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 





*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mla973 -------------- 50  BWV (Apr) $80, no 06 pts & all 07 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/12, ROFR 3/22)  non-member
MJToast ------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $75, No pts until 09, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays 08 MF (sub 3/30, ROFR 4/11) - non-member
grumpynomore-------- 170 BWV (???) $82, buyer & seller split closing (ROFR 7/20)
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
*nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member*




*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
billyb1 (seller) ----- 210 SSR (Jun) $82, 202 '07points, 59 '06 banked, Buyer paid prorated MF for 07 points (202/210) (sub 2/28,ROFR 3/8)
mikeandkarla ------ 160 SSR (Dec) $82, 45 05 pts banked, 160 06 pts & 160 07 pts, buyer pays closing & 07 MF (sub 3/10, ROFR 3/22)  member
DisDreamerKJ ------ 150 SSR (Dec) $82, 150 06 pts & 150 07 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub 3/13, ROFR 3/22) non-member
Amy5000 ---------- 100 SSR (Feb) $82, no pts until 08, buyer pays closing and 08 MF (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/3)  non-member
Coach81 ----------- 150 SSR (Feb) $80, six 07 pts & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing & MF on remaining '06 points (6pts), seller to pay rest (sub 3/23, ROFR 4/4) - non-member
Crazed Pluto ------- 150 SSR (Aug) $83, 47 '06 pts, 185 '07 pts, buyer plays closing fees, seller pays '07 dues - non-member
VTNuke------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $79, 0 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 MF (sub 6/16)
dbprimeaux--------- 260 SSR (Feb) $81
MEK---------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays '07 mf (sub 9/8) - Non-member (ROFR 9/21)
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
WDWguruDH (seller) --- 150 VWL (Sep) $82, 104 banked 07 & all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/23)  member
soonertxmickey-------- 240 VWL (Apr) $78, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing 
Maistre Gracey (seller) - 450 VWL (Sep) $75, 410 '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays mf on 410 '07 pts
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 




*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
culli------------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13)



*WAITING - BLT:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
arthur06--------------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20) non-member, TSS
thumpermom------ 150 BWV (Aug) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/22)
*GoofyDad13-------150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18)*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing,


----------



## hygienejean

I had a case of addonitis and I...well...added on!  We love our boardwalk points and after going to VB for the second time, we decided to buy a small contract.

this was submitted to Disney today 5/21


50 points
Vero Beach
no 09 points, 50 2010 points, 50 2011 points
April UY 

$55 per point, seller pays 09 fees, buyer pays 2010 fees and beyond
buyer pays closing costs

Wish us luck!


----------



## podsnel

Just wanted to share my joy (since you listened to me when I was so frustrated during resale!)- we closed on Monday! And I happened to be in the neighborhood (the very, very WET neighborhood) on Tuesday to celebrate-





















YIPPEE!!!!!!! They're _almost_ in my account- the points are added into my total online, but not into my usable points yet. So just a little more patience...........


----------



## Donald is #1

hygienejean, good luck with your contract! 

*
Everyone, I have to shorten the list.  We are exceeding the character limit on posts and some of the data is getting truncated.*

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from 2007.    Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list. ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all ’08 points, all ‘09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all ’08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 ’08pts, 25 ’09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17) – member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS





*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 





*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated ’07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?) – assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
*nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member*




*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 




*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
culli------------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13)



*WAITING - BLT:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
arthur06--------------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20) non-member, TSS
thumpermom------ 150 BWV (Aug) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/22)
*GoofyDad13-------150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18)*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing


*WAITING - VB:*
*hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21) member*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Donald is #1

podsnel said:


> Just wanted to share my joy (since you listened to me when I was so frustrated during resale!)- we closed on Monday! And I happened to be in the neighborhood (the very, very WET neighborhood) on Tuesday to celebrate-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YIPPEE!!!!!!! They're _almost_ in my account- the points are added into my total online, but not into my usable points yet. So just a little more patience...........




Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## work2play

Congratulations Podsnel!  Ours closed today!  I was at WDW as well, luckily just a conference and not our vacation!!  The rain was unbelievable!  We went ahead and started the add on for BLT hoping it would close soon!  Our guide said that he would call every day to see if they had our paperwork and would get it moved to the top of the stack since we are new members and were adding on!!!  We started with the offer on March 17th, and it is now May 22nd, so it can take 60 days to get a resale closed.  Yes, Disney did take the full 30 days for ROFR, so it could have been quicker, but you just never know.

Good luck to all of those still waiting!


----------



## Buckeye Fan

podsnel said:


> Just wanted to share my joy (since you listened to me when I was so frustrated during resale!)- we closed on Monday! And I happened to be in the neighborhood (the very, very WET neighborhood) on Tuesday to celebrate...QUOTE]
> Congratulations, podsnel!!!  That's such great news!
> 
> Your pictures are too cute!
> 
> *HOME!!!*


----------



## JaysAGator

Hey all -

finally took the plunge and put an offer in at The Timeshare Store.  My (new) wife and I drive up to Disney at least 3 times per year and love staying at the Deluxes (Boardwalk in particular), so it wasnt all that tough a decision.  Offer was accepted and sent off to Disney for ROFR a couple days ago.  Here are the specifics:

150 points BWV, March use year, 73 points for 2009, all 2010. $77/point - buyer pays closing and MF.

wish us luck!


----------



## aesalsa

150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS

We also own at SSR and BLT . 

We've had a WONDERFUL experience with TSS so far 

Congrats to *podsnel*!!

And good luck to you, *JaysAGator*!!


----------



## Donald is #1

JaysAGator, good luck with your contract! 

aesalsa, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from 2007.    Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list. ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
*aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS*




*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS





*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 





*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
*nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member*




*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 




*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
culli------------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13)



*WAITING - BLT:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
arthur06--------------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20) non-member, TSS
thumpermom------ 150 BWV (Aug) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/22)
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18)
*JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, non-member, TSS*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing


*WAITING - VB:*
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21) member


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## arthur06

Got an email yesterday from TSS! Disney has waived there ROFR, we are MEMBERS!!!!


----------



## Djsgoofy

My contract for OKW (original) was passed - 250 points (Feb), $68, 250 '09 points available, submitted 5/10/09, passed 5/13/09.  I had previously had a contract for VWL rofr'd - 240 points (March), $71, 240 banked points from '08, submitted 5/1/09, rofr'd 5/8/09.


----------



## CBork1

We have not been in the market for any more points as of late, but who doesn’t want/need more points …We looked at The Timeshare Store listings that we get in our email box everyday and one contract caught our eye…Here’s the details…

100 SSR points with a September Use Year…100 Borrowed 2009 Points that have to be used by 9/1/2009…100 Banked 2008 Points that have to be used by 9/1/2010…All 2010 and 2011 points…$66 per point…Buyer pays dues starting in 2010…Buyer pays closing costs as well

Everything signed and sent back on 5/22/2009 and was notified it will be off to Disney for ROFR the same day…

My gut tells me it will in fact be ROFR’d, but you never know…It seems like a great deal and will be a great addition to our current SSR contract…Thanks!


----------



## CBork1

arthur06 said:


> Got an email yesterday from TSS! Disney has waived there ROFR, we are MEMBERS!!!!



Congrats and Welcome Home!


----------



## hygienejean

arthur06 said:


> Got an email yesterday from TSS! Disney has waived there ROFR, we are MEMBERS!!!!



Congrats!  the BWV is wonderful!

wow did I read that right that ROFR took about a month for you?  Our Vero add on was submitted this Thursday.  Looks like we may have a long wait!


----------



## Donald is #1

arthur06, Djsgoofy, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Djsgoofy, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised.  

CBork1, good luck with your contract! 

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from 2007.    Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list. ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
*arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
*Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS





*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 





*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
*nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member*




*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
*Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8) *



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 




*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
culli------------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13)



*WAITING - BLT:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
thumpermom------ 150 BWV (Aug) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/22)
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18)
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, non-member, TSS


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
*CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22)*


*WAITING - VB:*
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21) member


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## hardhead

Waiting on ROFR SSR 130 points April UY,130 08 Banked, 130 09, 130 10, buyer pays closing, seller pays half on 09 dues $69 per point


----------



## WDWEPCOT

Just got home yesterday from a very wet vacation at WDW! Got the e-mail We passed (2nd try) - So excited!!!! I wanted to buy DVC merchandise at AK Lodge - My husband said NO - We would jink the process - Should have bought my stuff! Can't wait to call and book another trip - This one without all that rain!
160 AKV (Sept) $84 19 '08 Pts / 160 '09 Pts - Seller pays closing Buyer pays '09 MF. Sub 5/14 Passed 5/22 !!


----------



## Sandisw

WDWEPCOT said:


> Just got home yesterday from a very wet vacation at WDW! Got the e-mail We passed (2nd try) - So excited!!!! I wanted to buy DVC merchandise at AK Lodge - My husband said NO - We would jink the process - Should have bought my stuff! Can't wait to call and book another trip - This one without all that rain!
> 160 AKV (Sept) $84 19 '08 Pts / 160 '09 Pts - Seller pays closing Buyer pays '09 MF. Sub 5/14 Passed 5/22 !!



Congratulatins!  That sounds like a great deal!!!


----------



## Donald is #1

hardhead, good luck with your contract! 

WDWEPCOT, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from 2007.    Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list. ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
*WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)*



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS





*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 





*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member




*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
*Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8) *



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 




*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
culli------------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13)



*WAITING - BLT:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
thumpermom------ 150 BWV (Aug) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/22)
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18)
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, non-member, TSS


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22)
*hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf*



*WAITING - VB:*
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21) member


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## nickspace

Well we are back at step one again. I placed an offer on a HH contract this morning and am waiting to hear from the buyer.


----------



## Donald is #1

nickspace said:


> Well we are back at step one again. I placed an offer on a HH contract this morning and am waiting to hear from the buyer.



Good luck!


----------



## amandamc8

We've fancied adding on at Vero Beach for a few months now, and finally spotted a 50 point contract that just suited us  - April use year, no 2009 points but we don't need them at the moment and can always borrow - and put in an offer of $55 a point.

Happy to say that our offfer was accepted , the contract is signed, the deposit paid, contracts sent to Disney yesterday... 

So, now I just have to sit back and wait and see if we make it through ROFR!


----------



## JaysAGator

Great news, Disney has decided to pass on ROFR!  Count us as passed:

150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, non-member, TSS


----------



## jimanda44

We sent our closing doc's with check today and they will arrive in Florida by noon tomorrow!  Hopefully it won't take to much longer.  Any idea of how long it will take until we're in the Disney system??????

We're almost members and can't wait to make our reservations for July and September.


----------



## Sandisw

jimanda44 said:


> We sent our closing doc's with check today and they will arrive in Florida by noon tomorrow!  Hopefully it won't take to much longer.  Any idea of how long it will take until we're in the Disney system??????
> 
> We're almost members and can't wait to make our reservations for July and September.



I was in the Disney system within 5 days after I was told the contract closed.  Here is some pixiedust that you are in their system that fast as well!! 

Congratulations and Welcome home!!!


----------



## jimanda44

sandisw said:


> i was in the disney system within 5 days after i was told the contract closed.  Here is some pixiedust that you are in their system that fast as well!! Pixiedust:
> 
> Congratulations and welcome home!!!




thank you for the pixie dust and info......by the way we're getting married in september at the boardwalk sea breeze point.


----------



## Sandisw

jimanda44 said:


> thank you for the pixie dust and info......by the way we're getting married in september at the boardwalk sea breeze point.



Congratulations and I wish you many years of love and happiness!!!


----------



## jimanda44

Sandisw said:


> Congratulations and I wish you many years of love and happiness!!!



Thank you!  We both were married before and found each other 3 years ago.  Both of us have two kids each and we we got engaged infront of the castle with the  kids during the wishes (music) fireworks last September.  It was so cool!

Thank you again for the warm wishes!


----------



## hygienejean

Just wanted to let you know that we passed our 50 point VB contract!  Boy that was fast!

50 points at 55 per point.

Yay!  That was my first add on and it was smooth and easy.  Many thanks to Jaki and ****!


----------



## nickspace

jimanda44 said:


> Thank you!  We both were married before and found each other 3 years ago.  Both of us have two kids each and we we got engaged infront of the castle with the  kids during the wishes (music) fireworks last September.  It was so cool!
> 
> Thank you again for the warm wishes!




Very Cool!


----------



## sallysue66

SS 100 Dec $65, all 09 coming.  Buyer pays closing & 09 MF.  TSS

Just found out we passed!!!  Can you tell how happy and excited I am?  Dreams do come true!


----------



## CBork1

sallysue66 said:


> SS 100 Dec $65, all 09 coming.  Buyer pays closing & 09 MF.  TSS
> 
> Just found out we passed!!!  Can you tell how happy and excited I am?  Dreams do come true!



Awesome and congrats!!

We too are waiting to hear on a 100 point SSR resale...I hope we get your good news!!


----------



## nickspace

sallysue66 said:


> SS 100 Dec $65, all 09 coming.  Buyer pays closing & 09 MF.  TSS
> 
> Just found out we passed!!!  Can you tell how happy and excited I am?  Dreams do come true!



Thats a great deal. I paid $78 a year ago on a similar SSR contract and I thought that was a great deal.

I wonder what next year holds for prices?


----------



## nickspace

Does anyone ever feel jinxed by putting up their contract numbers before rofr? Disney exercised rofr on our contract last month. Now we entered a new contract and I don't want to get jinxed.


----------



## alamode

SS 130 Dec $68, all 09 coming. Buyer pays closing & 09 MF. 


Just got the paperwork today. Sending in my deposit cheque and signed contract tomorrow.


----------



## sallysue66

Thank you CBork1.  and prayers to you and alamode!


----------



## Sandisw

alamode said:


> SS 130 Dec $68, all 09 coming. Buyer pays closing & 09 MF.
> 
> 
> Just got the paperwork today. Sending in my deposit cheque and signed contract tomorrow.



Congratulations!  Here is more pixie dust that you pass ROFR very quickly!!


----------



## alamode

Sandisw said:


> Congratulations!  Here is more pixie dust that you pass ROFR very quickly!!



Can I get some $$ with the pixie dust??


----------



## Sandisw

alamode said:


> Can I get some $$ with the pixie dust??



As soon as I can get it to work for me, , I will pass it along.  Of course, if I keep adding on at BLT, well....


----------



## Donald is #1

amandamc8, alamode, good luck with your contracts! 

JaysAGator, hygienejean, sallysue66, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from 2007.    Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list. ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
*JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
*sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
*hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member*



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS





*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 





*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member




*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
*Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8) *



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 




*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
culli------------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13)



*WAITING - BLT:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
thumpermom------ 150 BWV (Aug) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/22)
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18)



*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22)
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf
*alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf* 


*WAITING - VB:*
*amandamc8----------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, member*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Donald is #1

nickspace said:


> Does anyone ever feel jinxed by putting up their contract numbers before rofr? Disney exercised rofr on our contract last month. Now we entered a new contract and I don't want to get jinxed.



Some people definitely feel that way.  Many of the updates that I get are after ROFR has passed.


----------



## nickspace

Donald is #1 said:


> Some people definitely feel that way.  Many of the updates that I get are after ROFR has passed.



Interesting. I am glad I am not alone.


----------



## jimanda44

nickspace said:


> Does anyone ever feel jinxed by putting up their contract numbers before rofr? Disney exercised rofr on our contract last month. Now we entered a new contract and I don't want to get jinxed.





Good Luck.


----------



## GoofyDad13

GoofyDad13 said:


> Contract submitted 5/18 to Disney.  150 points BWV, December Use year, 91 2007 points, all 2008 and 2009.  $80/point buyer pays closing and MF.



Got the notice today we passed ROFR.  10 days from submission to passing.


----------



## alamode

alamode said:


> SS 130 Dec $68, all 09 coming. Buyer pays closing & 09 MF.
> 
> 
> Just got the paperwork today. Sending in my deposit cheque and signed contract tomorrow.



Sorry, slight correction, 

SS 130 Dec $68, all 09 coming. Buyer pays closing. 

I'm not paying for 09 mf. Copied and pasted without removing that last bit.


----------



## nickspace

GoofyDad13 said:


> Got the notice today we passed ROFR.  10 days from submission to passing.




Wow that was fast. Congratulation!


----------



## Donald is #1

GoofyDad13, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

alamode, thanks for the update! 

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from 2007.    Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list. ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
*GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS





*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 





*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member




*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
*Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8) *



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 




*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
culli------------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13)



*WAITING - BLT:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
thumpermom------ 150 BWV (Aug) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/22)


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22)
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf


*WAITING - VB:*
amandamc8----------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, member


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## jimanda44

We closed on Friday 5/29!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now the title company said it would take us 14 days before we are in the Disney system.  Is this true?  I thought some people were in the system quicker?????


Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## MARY-IN-OH

Made an offer on Friday 5/29 at 5pm, accepted about an hour later, received initial docs, and mailed check Saturday afternoon, and emailed the docs this morning.

And!!! the contract was submitted to Disney for ROFR today!!!! 

I'm so excited I can hardly breathe.  And I am submitting my info to my favorite thread (I've been waiting for this for soooo long!).  Here goes:

*150 pts OKW $70/per pt Sept UY. 76 pts avail for 2009 all for 2010. Seller pays the 2009 MF's and buyer pays closing costs. Submitted for ROFR 6/1 -  TTS*

Thanks for all your help so far!  Wish me luck!
-mary


----------



## Sandisw

MARY-IN-OH said:


> Made an offer on Friday 5/29 at 5pm, accepted about an hour later, received initial docs, and mailed check Saturday afternoon, and emailed the docs this morning.
> 
> And!!! the contract was submitted to Disney for ROFR today!!!!
> 
> I'm so excited I can hardly breathe.  And I am submitting my info to my favorite thread (I've been waiting for this for soooo long!).  Here goes:
> 
> *150 pts OKW $70/per pt Sept UY. 76 pts avail for 2009 all for 2010. Seller pays the 2009 MF's and buyer pays closing costs. Submitted for ROFR 6/1 -  TTS*
> 
> Thanks for all your help so far!  Wish me luck!
> -mary



Congratulations and here is your pixie dust for luck!!!


----------



## Sandisw

jimanda44 said:


> We closed on Friday 5/29!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now the title company said it would take us 14 days before we are in the Disney system.  Is this true?  I thought some people were in the system quicker?????
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help!



I was in the system 5 days later.  I think it will be sooner than 14!!!


----------



## jimanda44

Sandisw said:


> I was in the system 5 days later.  I think it will be sooner than 14!!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Donald is #1

MARY-IN-OH, good luck with your contract! 


OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from 2007.    Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list. ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS





*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 





*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member




*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
*Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8) *



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 




*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
culli------------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13)



*WAITING - BLT:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
thumpermom------ 150 BWV (Aug) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/22)


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
*MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1) TTS*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22)
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf


*WAITING - VB:*
amandamc8----------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, member


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## alamode

I just sent in my paperwork Friday as well. Rachel at GMAC got the papers today, and they are off to Disney for ROFR judgement.

I've never been so excited about hoping to spend $9k.


----------



## culli

ATTACK OF THE DREADED ROFR MONSTER

Just got ROFR news today.......not a big surprise as I would be more surprised if it went through:

culli------------------ 170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13)


----------



## emckinnon

SSR 243 (DEC) passed at $70.


----------



## jimanda44

Sandisw said:


> I was in the system 5 days later.  I think it will be sooner than 14!!!



Well...... I called Disney today and we were in the system and have my member number  BUT my points (account) has not been fully set up per the cast member.  She said our points should be in the system in a day or two AND I don't have my pin number yet to set up my online account

But the best news is I'M OFFICIALLY A DVC MEMEBERarty

Good Luck to all waiting ROFR!!!!!


----------



## ShellNJigs

I just received word that Disney waived their ROFR on my contract.  Here are the details:

BWV 153 pt. contract August use year.  All '07 (must be used by 8/1/09), '08 and '09 points (459 points total if you consider the 07 points usable).  $82/point.  Buyer and seller split the '09 maintenance fees, buyer pays closing costs.

YEAH!!!


----------



## CBork1

Just got word from TTS that we passed ROFR...Unbelievable...I never thought it would pass...So aweomse to add another 100 points!  Here's the details:

100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22)!

Only 12 days to pass!


----------



## MARY-IN-OH

CBork1 said:


> Just got word from TTS that we passed ROFR...Unbelievable...I never thought it would pass...So aweomse to add another 100 points!  Here's the details:
> 
> 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22)!
> 
> Only 12 days to pass!



I was really watching this one!!!  I am surprised too, but am so happy for you!!That is terrific!!  Congrats!
mary


----------



## CBork1

MARY-IN-OH said:


> I was really watching this one!!!  I am surprised too, but am so happy for you!!That is terrific!!  Congrats!
> mary



Thanks so much...I truly believed this would not pass...Since it was additional points for us, we would've been fine if it didn't pass, but since it did, we couldn't be more happy!!


----------



## alice99

CBork1 said:


> Thanks so much...I truly believed this would not pass...Since it was additional points for us, we would've been fine if it didn't pass, but since it did, we couldn't be more happy!!



Wow, that is amazing. Congratulations!


----------



## CMOORE185

I see contracts with 153 or 243 points and just curious where the extra three points come from. I did not know there were contracts like that.


----------



## culli

CMOORE185 said:


> I see contracts with 153 or 243 points and just curious where the extra three points come from. I did not know there were contracts like that.



Some people try to buy the exact # of pts for a particular resort, size, length of stay at a particular time of year.


----------



## CMOORE185

culli said:


> Some people try to buy the exact # of pts for a particular resort, size, length of stay at a particular time of year.


Thanks for answer.


----------



## kgar2121

who are you guys using to sell your contracts?  I currently have a 100 pt AKV contract for sale in the low 80's, and most of the contracts that are posted as closing are higher than that, but I'm not having very many "bites".  is there somewhere or something else I should be doing?  thanks


----------



## Sandisw

kgar2121 said:


> who are you guys using to sell your contracts?  I currently have a 100 pt AKV contract for sale in the low 80's, and most of the contracts that are posted as closing are higher than that, but I'm not having very many "bites".  is there somewhere or something else I should be doing?  thanks



Is it possible that you are actually priced too low?  I don't know what AKV is passing ROFR at these days, but if your asking price is lower than that, maybe potential buyers are thinking that it might not pass ROFR that low and is not worth the trouble to go through the process.

Just a thought.


----------



## work2play

kgar2121 said:


> who are you guys using to sell your contracts?  I currently have a 100 pt AKV contract for sale in the low 80's, and most of the contracts that are posted as closing are higher than that, but I'm not having very many "bites".  is there somewhere or something else I should be doing?  thanks



As a buyer, I would say one of the ones that sends out updated email listings would be where I would be looking to buy.  (The Timeshare Store,  ********** or DVCbyresale).  I used GMAC because they had the contract I was looking for, but all things being equal, I would have bought from TSS.

Other factors could be your UY and how many points are available. Contracts that have current UY points seem to sell faster.

Good luck!


----------



## alice99

GMAC has higher closing costs than the other 3.  I'd avoid them, it can make selling difficult.

I put a bid on a contract and then found out their closing costs were $300.00 higher than other realtors.  I withdrew my bid, and purchased from a different seller.


----------



## colonialtinker

kgar2121 said:


> who are you guys using to sell your contracts?  I currently have a 100 pt AKV contract for sale in the low 80's, and most of the contracts that are posted as closing are higher than that, but I'm not having very many "bites".  is there somewhere or something else I should be doing?  thanks



I think it depends on who you're using to sell,also the UY comes in to play.  I've had a hard time finding a resale to add to our current contract, I need a popular use year.


----------



## snappy

Which are the popular UY's?  Does what is popular vary among different resorts?


----------



## Donald is #1

Sorry about the lack of updates this week.  I had a business trip for a couple of days and then computer problems.  Luckily, I have resolved the computer problems.  

alamode, thanks for the update! 

culli, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised! 

emckinnon, ShellNJigs, CBork1, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from 2007.    Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list. ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
*ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
*emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70*
*CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
*culli------------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)*



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 





*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member




*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
*Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8) *



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 




*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
thumpermom------ 150 BWV (Aug) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/22)


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1) TTS


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - VB:*
amandamc8----------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, member


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Grandbuddy

Left town on 5/25 for a trip to pick up my grandson and head off for a week to WDW, and got word that same day that Disney had waived ROFR on my 120-point SSR contract through GMAC ($72 a point). 14 banked 2007 points; 120 banked 2008 points; all 120 2009 points. Buyer pays closing; seller pays all mfs to date.

Sent off the check and closing docs to Timeshare Title and More, today.


----------



## Donald is #1

Grandbuddy, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from 2007.    Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list. ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
*Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli------------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 





*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
thumpermom------ 150 BWV (Aug) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/22)


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1) TTS


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2)
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - VB:*
amandamc8----------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, member


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## hungerbell

I purchased 130points at SSR last month and I have quickly found out I need more. Can I buy extra points at another resort and book through them with the 11 month window even if I only buy say 50 points.
Still trying to figure out the DVC


----------



## culli

hungerbell said:


> I purchased 130points at SSR last month and I have quickly found out I need more. Can I buy extra points at another resort and book through them with the 11 month window even if I only buy say 50 points.
> Still trying to figure out the DVC



You can only use pts that you have for that particular resort  for the 11 month window.  So the answer is no


----------



## tinkerjack

KGAR,

  Could you give me the details of the Animal Kingdom Contract you have for sale? Use year, banked or borrowed points and the price...PM me if you like. Thank you, Jeffrey


----------



## Donald is #1

bump


----------



## CBork1

CBork1 said:


> Just got word from TTS that we passed ROFR...Unbelievable...I never thought it would pass...So aweomse to add another 100 points!  Here's the details:
> 
> 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22)!
> 
> Only 12 days to pass!



Just heard from TTS that we in fact closed on the above contract...Now just waiting for the points to show up in my account...Lightening fast...Just 28 days from our offer to closing on it...Amazing!


----------



## Opie100

We are waiting on: 100 BCV (June) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (GMAC).  I think it was submitted to Disney 6/16/09.  This would be our first contract!


----------



## 5forDiz

Opie100 said:


> We are waiting on: 100 BCV (June) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (GMAC).  I think it was submitted to Disney 6/16/09.  This would be our first contract!




Good luck & pixie dust  

Congrats CBork - great contract


----------



## tinkerjack

Hello, 

  Congratulations on a great contract at a great price! Jeffrey


----------



## horselover

CBork1 said:


> Just got word from TTS that we passed ROFR...Unbelievable...I never thought it would pass...So aweomse to add another 100 points!  Here's the details:
> 
> 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22)!
> 
> Only 12 days to pass!



This gives me hope for mine making it through.  Congrats on closing BTW.

Here's my details:

130 SSR, Feb. UY, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, $66/pt., buyer pays closing & MFs.  Submitted 6/16.


----------



## CBork1

horselover said:


> This gives me hope for mine making it through.  Congrats on closing BTW.
> 
> Here's my details:
> 
> 130 SSR, Feb. UY, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, $66/pt., buyer pays closing & MFs.  Submitted 6/16.



Well good luck to you!  I would think if our's passed then your's should as well!


----------



## stuartsong

2057 OKW Sept UY 611 points @ $57 per point.  431 09UY points remaining and all 10UY points remaining.  Seller pays closing and 09 maintenance.

Submitted 6/11/09


----------



## Donald is #1

Opie100, horselover, stuartsong, good luck with your contracts!  

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from 2007.    Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list. ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli------------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 





*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
*Opie100-------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16) non-members, GMAC*


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
thumpermom------ 150 BWV (Aug) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/22)


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1) TTS


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
*stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)*


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1)
*horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16)*


*WAITING - VB:*
amandamc8----------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, member


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## ToyStoryAddict

Our offer to purchase 500 points @ $55.00/point from OKW (2042) was send to Disney on May 26 and we have yet to hear anything.  It is normal for Disney to take so long to decide to exercise ROFR?


update: June 22, 6pm
YAHOO!  Just got the news Disney waived their right to purchase!

Full details
OKW 2042 500 points @ $55.00 (UY=Dec)  Banked Points: 200 Pts('07), 369('08), 500('09) buyer pays closing and mf.


----------



## snackyx

That does seem like a long time.  What were you offering per point?


----------



## tay72699

It did not take that long for us...a couple weeks if I remember correctly. But they do have a full 30 days to make a decision either way.


----------



## MARY-IN-OH

ToyStoryAddict said:


> Our offer to purchase 500 points @ $55.00/point from OKW (2042) was send to Disney on May 26 and we have yet to hear anything.  It is normal for Disney to take so long to decide to exercise ROFR?
> 
> Thanks



We've been waiting for ROFR since 6/1. Haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## katieandemismom

Woohoo - offer just accepted on a 2nd contract (before the first even closes - lol!).

150 points BWV - Sept use year - 50 08 points/ all points 09 and beyond $78 per point

Here's hoping for another speedy trip through ROFR with positive results!


----------



## culli

Congrats to all who passed and to those who didn't try try again!

Here is another attempt on my part:

culli------------------150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50)


----------



## BWV Dreamin

culli said:


> Congrats to all who passed and to those who didn't try try again!
> 
> Here is another attempt on my part:
> 
> culli------------------150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50)



Wow, good luck. Hope you have a back up plan!


----------



## culli

BWV Dreamin said:


> Wow, good luck. Hope you have a back up plan!



  Like stated in my other posts don't necessarily NEED the pts but hey if I can get a good price why not  

With a family of 5 more space and more trips is always a nice thing, if it gets hit by the ROFR monster like my last one   I will just keep looking no skin off my back but if it goes through 

Plus I'm doing my bit to help the economy if it gets ROFR'd there is still a seller, broker and closing company with money in their pocket


----------



## Donald is #1

ToyStoryAddict, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

katieandemismom, culli, good luck with your contracts!  

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from 2007.    Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list. ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
*ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli------------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 





*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
Opie100-------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16) non-members, GMAC


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
thumpermom------ 150 BWV (Aug) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/22)
*katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts*
*culli--------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) *

*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1) TTS


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1)
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16)


*WAITING - VB:*
amandamc8----------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, member


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## aharbin88

We made an accepted offer on 200 points at SSR on Friday, the 19th, at $67.50/point. I am sending our deposit and signed contract in tomorrow. We have 15 '09 points available, and all '10 points with an April UY. We (the buyers) will pay closing. We hope to pass ROFR soon!


----------



## hardhead

Just got the call today we PASSED ROFR 

 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf


----------



## jtaylor123

Offer just submitted and accepted today, now going to ROFR.

170 BWV (June) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs, seller pays '09 mf.

This will be our first DVC contract!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

jtaylor123 said:


> Offer just submitted and accepted today, now going to ROFR.
> 
> 170 BWV (June) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs, seller pays '09 mf.
> 
> This will be our first DVC contract!


 Nice contract!!! You should pass no problem....here's some pixie dust just in case!!


----------



## MARY-IN-OH

We passed ROFR.  Now onto the closing process!

Here is the info again:

150 pts OKW $70/per pt Sept UY. 76 pts avail for 2009 all for 2010. Seller pays the 2009 MF's and buyer pays closing costs. Submitted for ROFR 6/1 - TTS

thanks for your support, everyone!
-mary


----------



## horselover

MARY-IN-OH said:


> We passed ROFR.  Now onto the closing process!
> 
> Here is the info again:
> 
> 150 pts OKW $70/per pt Sept UY. 76 pts avail for 2009 all for 2010. Seller pays the 2009 MF's and buyer pays closing costs. Submitted for ROFR 6/1 - TTS
> 
> thanks for your support, everyone!
> -mary



Congratulations!


----------



## mousygirl

We put in for a 105 pt.@80pt contract for VWL. It was submitted to Disney on 6/3 and we heard back today 6/23.
HOORAY!!! Our UY is October and we have 105 pt. for this year


----------



## MARY-IN-OH

horselover said:


> Congratulations!



Thanks!!  Good luck to you too!  I'll be watchin out for ya!  And everyone else that's waiting!

(alamode submitted same day as me, hope to see his "passed ROFR soon"!).

mary


----------



## horselover

mousygirl said:


> We put in for a 105 pt.@80pt contract for VWL. It was submitted to Disney on 6/3 and we heard back today 6/23.
> HOORAY!!! Our UY is October and we have 105 pt. for this year



Congratulations fellow VWL owner!              Now come on over to the VWL groupies thread & grab yourself a moose siggie.  I predict it will look great on you!


----------



## mousygirl

horselover said:


> Congratulations fellow VWL owner!              Now come on over to the VWL groupies thread & grab yourself a moose siggie.  I predict it will look great on you!



Thank You! We are really excited and can't wait to get down there this Fall.


----------



## Donald is #1

aharbin88, jtaylor123, good luck with your contracts!  

hardhead, MARY-IN-OH, mousygirl, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from 2007.    Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list. ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
*MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
*hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
*mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)*



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli------------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 





*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
Opie100-------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16) non-members, GMAC


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
thumpermom------ 150 BWV (Aug) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/22)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts
culli--------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) 
*jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf, non-member*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1)
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16)
*aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Apr) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing*


*WAITING - VB:*
amandamc8----------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, member


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## thumpermom

Donald is #1, you can take me off of the waiting list.  Our 150 BWV contract never actually made it to ROFR.  There was some sort of a problem with the contract on the sellers side, and although we tried to wait out a resolution, after 2 months, we had to walk away.  

Tomorrow we will start our search again.  

Pixie dust to everyone who is in the process.


----------



## PoohFan97

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hello fellow DVCers!!!

We just got the word we made it through ROFR!!!

50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member

Maybe a few dollars too high per point especially after factoring in the closing costs, but at least we are now new DVC members.

Anyone know about how long closing has currently been taking? And for Disney to enter the info to start the account?


----------



## CBork1

PoohFan97 said:


> Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hello fellow DVCers!!!
> 
> We just got the word we made it through ROFR!!!
> 
> 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
> 
> Maybe a few dollars too high per point especially after factoring in the closing costs, but at least we are now new DVC members.
> 
> Anyone know about how long closing has currently been taking? And for Disney to enter the info to start the account?



We just did the whole process again and there are some factors that come into play (documents get sent in a timely manner, etc), but we started the process on 5/22 and made a reservation with the points on 6/22...So for us, it was very quick...1 Month!!!!!

Good luck!


----------



## Donald is #1

thumpermom, thanks for the update.   Sorry to hear about the problems with the contract.  Good luck with your next one.  

PoohFan97, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from 2007.    Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list. ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
*PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli------------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 





*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
Opie100-------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16) non-members, GMAC


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts
culli--------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) 
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf, non-member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1)
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Apr) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing


*WAITING - VB:*
amandamc8----------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, member


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## jimanda44

CBork1 said:


> We just did the whole process again and there are some factors that come into play (documents get sent in a timely manner, etc), but we started the process on 5/22 and made a reservation with the points on 6/22...So for us, it was very quick...1 Month!!!!!
> 
> Good luck!



We were in the system 5 days after we closed!  Congrats!


----------



## prljamjeep

200 points @ SSR, all '10 & '11 points $69 a point..hope it passes


----------



## horselover

prljamjeep said:


> 200 points @ SSR, all '10 & '11 points $69 a point..hope it passes



Good luck!  I think you have a really good chance!


----------



## Donald is #1

prljamjeep, good luck with your contract! 

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from 2007.    Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list. ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli------------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 





*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
Opie100-------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16) non-members, GMAC


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts
culli--------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) 
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf, non-member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1)
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Apr) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
*prljamjeep------------ 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25)*


*WAITING - VB:*
amandamc8----------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, member


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## aharbin88

PoohFan97 said:


> Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hello fellow DVCers!!!
> 
> We just got the word we made it through ROFR!!!
> 
> 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
> 
> Maybe a few dollars too high per point especially after factoring in the closing costs, but at least we are now new DVC members.
> 
> Anyone know about how long closing has currently been taking? And for Disney to enter the info to start the account?



Yay!! Congratulations! We are looking for a contract just like that, once ours passes ROFR. We already have a case of addonitis. 



Donald is #1 said:


> *WAITING - SSR:*
> aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Apr) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing



I made a mistake in my post. We actually have a June UY. Oops! Baby brain!


----------



## WDWFigment

PoohFan97 said:


> Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hello fellow DVCers!!!
> 
> We just got the word we made it through ROFR!!!
> 
> 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
> 
> Maybe a few dollars too high per point especially after factoring in the closing costs, but at least we are now new DVC members.
> 
> Anyone know about how long closing has currently been taking? And for Disney to enter the info to start the account?



This is good news for us (although we know ROFR is seemingly arbitrary), as we have a 50 SSR (June) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF, non-member contract with Disney for ROFR right now.  Hopefully yours is an indication of how ours will fare!


----------



## amandamc8

Yay!! Finally had word yesterday that we passed ROFR (50 VB, Apr, $55, no '09 pts, member) - took so much longer than last time... At least we know that we are moving forward now!


----------



## nickspace

How long is ROFR taking lately?


----------



## alamode

I sent in my contract June 1st, and am still waiting. SSR 130 $69.25/point.


----------



## Donald is #1

aharbin88, thanks for the update! 

WDWFigment, good luck with your contract! 

amandamc8, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from 2007.    Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list. ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
*amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member*



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli------------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
Opie100-------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16) non-members, GMAC


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts
culli--------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) 
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf, non-member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1)
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
prljamjeep------------ 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25)
*WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF, non-member * 


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## mickeymit

new to DIS boards, put a couple of low contracts in last week; hopefully one will pass.  how long is the ROFR process taking lately?


----------



## chriskim625

We just got word!!  Disney waived ROFR!!

Here is our stats:
BWV, Dec UY, 50pts @ $81/pt. all '08 banked, all '09, all '10. Buyer pays closing and MF.

Here is our timeline:
06/05/2009 - Offered & Accepted
06/08/2009 - Contract & Deposit Sent
06/10/2009 - The ROFR process begins
06/30/2009 - Disney waived ROFR!


----------



## mickeymit

Congrats on the BW contract.  I have one that is for a few more points but at $78.  Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Donald is #1

chriskim625, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from 2007.    Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list. ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
*chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli------------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
Opie100-------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16) non-members, GMAC


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts
culli--------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) 
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf, non-member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1)
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
prljamjeep------------ 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25)
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF, non-member


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## culli

Submitted to ROFR on 6/30 and currently in "waiting" status on this board.

culli--------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50)


----------



## Donald is #1

culli, thanks for the update! 

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from 2007.    Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list. ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli------------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
Opie100-------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16) non-members, GMAC


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts
culli--------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf, non-member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1)
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
prljamjeep------------ 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25)
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF, non-member


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## nickspace

How long is ROFR taking lately.


----------



## Donald is #1

nickspace said:


> How long is ROFR taking lately.



I would say probably 2-3 weeks.  There have been a few quicker but it seems to have gone back to the 2-3 week level.  I think that there are a few people that are stil waiting after the 3 week point.


----------



## BrendaE

It has been 3 weeks and two days so far here for an OKW contract for 210 points for $68 non-extended contract, 210 banked points, 210 current year points and 81 borrowed points from 2010.  I was really hoping for a quick ROFR as there was someone on here just before mine was submitted who said that their process was so quick and ROFR only took 1 week.  I am really looking forward to booking my first stay since I have so many points available to use before next June.  Hoping that I hear soon, as there are only 7 days left in the 30 day time period which I was told that the decision would be made.  I am leaving for a conference in Disney on the 15th and was hoping to have everything done by then.
Brenda


----------



## nickspace

Well I am back in the ROFR cauldron again. I had one contract that Disney exercised ROFR this spring. Then I signed another contract only to wait for no avail for the seller to sign. The seller was in a bankruptcy so who knows what happened. I thought I was waiting for the courts but that was a bust. 

Now I have another contract in ROFR and I hope the third time is a charm.

Still Smiling,
Nick


----------



## Judy WI

I am selling 2...

1 - 25 BCV March $85, no points until 2011, buyer pd closing, seller paying 2010 dues.
submitted to disney 6/8, back on 6/30

2nd one - Disney ROFR'd
100 BCV March $85, no points till 2011, buyer was to pay closing and seller to pay 2010 dues.
Submitted to disney 6/11, back on 7/3

Now I would think they would take the 25 before the 100 but again no one knows.

Husband lost his job so selling will help us out till we can get back on our feet.  So plan to buy some back at that time.


----------



## Donald is #1

BrendaE, good luck with your contract! 

Judy WI, congratulations on selling your contracts! 


OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from 2007.    Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list. ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
*Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
*Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)*



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
Opie100-------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16) non-members, GMAC


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts
culli--------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf, non-member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
*BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (???) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1)
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
prljamjeep------------ 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25)
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF, non-member


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Donald is #1

Judy WI said:


> I am selling 2...
> 
> 1 - 25 BCV March $85, no points until 2011, buyer pd closing, seller paying 2010 dues.
> submitted to disney 6/8, back on 6/30
> 
> 2nd one - Disney ROFR'd
> 100 BCV March $85, no points till 2011, buyer was to pay closing and seller to pay 2010 dues.
> Submitted to disney 6/11, back on 7/3
> 
> Now I would think they would take the 25 before the 100 but again no one knows.
> 
> Husband lost his job so selling will help us out till we can get back on our feet.  So plan to buy some back at that time.



Wow, sorry to hear that your husband lost his job.    I hope that he finds something soon.


----------



## alamode

I submitted June 1st, still waiting.


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

Disney exercised its right of first refusal on "my" contract.

BCV  200 pts.  Oct UY  $80/pt.


----------



## silmarg

culli said:


> Submitted to ROFR on 6/30 and currently in "waiting" status on this board.
> 
> culli--------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50)



if this passes ROFR - you may have the deal of the year!  

Good Luck!


----------



## Opie100

2xcited2sleep said:


> Disney exercised its right of first refusal on "my" contract.
> 
> BCV  200 pts.  Oct UY  $80/pt.



Sorry to hear it.  What were your closing/MF terms?  And how long was the process from submit to response?


----------



## Opie100

alamode said:


> I submitted June 1st, still waiting.



Isn't it true that, if Disney doesn't respond in 30 days, ROFR is waived by default?


----------



## DISNEY FIX

silmarg said:


> if this passes ROFR - you may have the deal of the year!
> 
> Good Luck!



I thought it was a typo, 65 really?


----------



## Donald is #1

Happy Independence Day everyone! 

2xcited2sleep, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised! 


OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from 2007.    Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list. ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
*2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80*



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
Opie100-------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16) non-members, GMAC


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts
culli--------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf, non-member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
*BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (???) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1)
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
prljamjeep------------ 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25)
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF, non-member


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## bobbiwoz

DISNEY FIX said:


> I thought it was a typo, 65 really?



I suppose the seller wants the money!
Bobbi


----------



## bobbiwoz

DISNEY FIX said:


> I thought it was a typo, 65 really?



I suppose the seller wants the money! culli's doing them a favor I think.  Who knows for sure?
Bobbi


----------



## mickeymit

65 - that would be fantastic


----------



## bobbiwoz

mickeymit said:


> 65 - that would be fantastic



Not for owners.
Bobbi


----------



## culli

silmarg said:


> if this passes ROFR - you may have the deal of the year!
> 
> Good Luck!



Not holding my breath, just got a BCV ROFR earlier at 80.  But yes my goal is the get the deal of the year!!!  If it gets ROFR I'm doing my part to help the economy, sellers gets their cash as well as the broker, I'm such a good samaritian


----------



## silmarg

culli said:


> Not holding my breath, just got a BCV ROFR earlier at 80.  But yes my goal is the get the deal of the year!!!  If it gets ROFR I'm doing my part to help the economy, sellers gets their cash as well as the broker, I'm such a good samaritian



I am considering joining your cause...

I've been thinking DVC for a while but DWs biggest beef if the fact that she has to make the bed while on vacation... I am think I am about to convince her - provided I get a great deal on resale.


----------



## Donald is #1

silmarg said:


> I am considering joining your cause...
> 
> I've been thinking DVC for a while but DWs biggest beef if the fact that she has to make the bed while on vacation... I am think I am about to convince her - provided I get a great deal on resale.



There is always my method:  I just don't make the bed.


----------



## mickeymit

I would like to get a great deal.  How low do you think you can get a loaded SSR throught ROFR?


----------



## silmarg

mickeymit said:


> I would like to get a great deal.  How low do you think you can get a loaded SSR throught ROFR?



I bet very low $60s might pass.


----------



## mickeymit

silmarg said:


> I bet very low $60s might pass.



I hope so, I have a SSR loaded for 65 going through ROFR right now...

We will see what happens.  We are about 12 days into it.


----------



## culli

mickeymit said:


> I hope so, I have a SSR loaded for 65 going through ROFR right now...
> 
> We will see what happens. We are about 12 days into it.


 
I would think you have a good chance, I had a loaded one with seller paying dues and closing get by months ago for $70 and the economy is getting worse.

Quote:
Originally Posted by *silmarg* 

 
_I am considering joining your cause...

I've been thinking DVC for a while but DWs biggest beef if the fact that she has to make the bed while on vacation... I am think I am about to convince her - provided I get a great deal on resale._

There is always my method: I just don't make the bed.  
-----------------------

Yeah I don't get the make the bed thing........never did.  I just need the sheets to be on as making it is just to mess it up later  Only time I make it is when I change the sheets.  My wife doesn't share my point of view but.....................................


----------



## BrendaE

I just found out I passed ROFR.  You can take my name from the waiting list for OKW to passed today 7/6.  It was a long wait at 26 days.  I was starting to really have my doubts.  By the way it is a June use year (I forgot to put that in the first post).  Thanks for all the pixie dust.  I hope everyone else who is waiting also has success soon.


----------



## Donald is #1

BrendaE, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from 2007.    Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list. ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
*BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
Opie100-------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16) non-members, GMAC


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts
culli--------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf, non-member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1)
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
prljamjeep------------ 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25)
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF, non-member


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## zumbergc

we passed RofR today!!  BWV, now the wait is on for the papers, and then get into the system.

zumbergc  ------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/09/09)


----------



## mickeymit

zumbergc said:


> we passed RofR today!!  BWV, now the wait is on for the papers, and then get into the system.
> 
> zumbergc  ------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/09/09)



   Congratulations!!!  I think you got a great deal for BWV!!!


----------



## mickeymit

Does anyone know how long ROFR is taking lately?


----------



## Opie100

mickeymit said:


> Does anyone know how long ROFR is taking lately?



Look at the post immediately above yours.  They have been taking the full 30 days lately.


----------



## mickeymit

Opie100 said:


> Look at the post immediately above yours.  They have been taking the full 30 days lately.



Thanks


----------



## Donald is #1

zumbergc, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from 2007.    Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list. ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
*zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
Opie100-------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16) non-members, GMAC


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts
culli--------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf, non-member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1)
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
prljamjeep------------ 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25)
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF, non-member


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## mickeymit

waiting to get through ROFR...

14 days and counting...


----------



## Opie100

Opie100 said:


> We are waiting on: 100 BCV (June) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (GMAC).  I think it was submitted to Disney 6/16/09.  This would be our first contract!



Just got word today that ROFR was waived!  

ROFR Submit 06/15/09 (I was off by a day above)
ROFR Waived 07/08/09 - *23 days*


----------



## horselover

Opie100 said:


> Just got word today that ROFR was waived!
> 
> ROFR Submit 06/15/09 (I was off by a day above)
> ROFR Waived 07/08/09 - *23 days*



Congratulations!               Hopefully I'll be getting some good news next.  We submitted on 6/16.


----------



## Donald is #1

Opie100, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from 2007.    Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list. ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
*Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 



*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts
culli--------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf, non-member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1)
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
prljamjeep------------ 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25)
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF, non-member


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## WDWFigment

Just found out today that we passed! 

WDWFigment--------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF, non-member


----------



## okwlefty

Just found out we passed ROFR!! 

okwlefty....240 OKW-2042-(March) 240 banked,240 '09 and 240 '10 pts. buyer pays closing and 09 MF $66  (sub.6/17-passed 7/9)

We're hoping to use those banked pts. NYE. Do you think we might have a chance of getting a ressie at OKW or WLV?


----------



## horselover

We passed today too!  

130 SSR, Feb UY, $66/pt., 6 banked '08, all '09 & '10, buyer pays closing & MFs.


----------



## mickeymit

horselover said:


> We passed today too!
> 
> 130 SSR, Feb UY, $66/pt., 6 banked '08, all '09 & '10, buyer pays closing & MFs.



Horselover - fantastic!!!!

When did you submit for ROFR?


----------



## mickeymit

WDWFigment said:


> Just found out today that we passed!
> 
> WDWFigment--------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF, non-member



SUPER!!!  When did you submit for ROFR?  We are about 16 days into it, trying to see how long we will need to wait.


----------



## mickeymit

okwlefty said:


> Just found out we passed ROFR!!
> 
> okwlefty....240 OKW-2042-(March) 240 banked,240 '09 and 240 '10 pts. buyer pays closing and 09 MF $66  (sub.6/17-passed 7/9)
> 
> We're hoping to use those banked pts. NYE. Do you think we might have a chance of getting a ressie at OKW or WLV?


  Congrats!!!!


----------



## WDWFigment

mickeymit said:


> SUPER!!!  When did you submit for ROFR?  We are about 16 days into it, trying to see how long we will need to wait.



Thanks!  We submitted June 10th. 

...It was a long wait, that's for sure.


----------



## mickeymit

WDWFigment said:


> Thanks!  We submitted June 10th.
> 
> ...It was a long wait, that's for sure.



Wow, they really strung it out...

But it gives me hope that mine will go through (in two weeks...)

Congrats again.


----------



## texansue

texansue---------- 100 VB (June) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member

Now I just have to remember where I got those great signatures so that I can add a matching one for VB!
Sue


----------



## Studios94

My resale contract just passed ROFR today!  

Details: 210 BCV points.  $84/point, 6 banked '08 pts, 210 '09 and 210 '10 points available.  Buyer paid closing and '09 mf.

I'm so excited to add some BCV points to my membership!


----------



## mickeymit

texansue said:


> texansue---------- 100 VB (June) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
> 
> Now I just have to remember where I got those great signatures so that I can add a matching one for VB!
> Sue



Wow, looks like everyone is passing today!!!!


----------



## mickeymit

Studios94 said:


> My resale contract just passed ROFR today!
> 
> Details: 210 BCV points.  $84/point, 6 banked '08 pts, 210 '09 and 210 '10 points available.  Buyer paid closing and '09 mf.
> 
> I'm so excited to add some BCV points to my membership!



Studios:  Congratulations!!  When was this submitted to Disney?


----------



## Donald is #1

WDWFigment, okwlefty, horselover, texansue, Studios94, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from 2007.    Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list. ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
*Studios94--------- 210 BCV (???) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (passed 7/9) member*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
*okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
*WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member*
*horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
*texansue----------- 100 VB (June) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member*



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 



*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts
culli--------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf, non-member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
prljamjeep------------ 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25)


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Studios94

forgot to add a few important details to my prior post...

My 210 BCV points have an April UY.  I submitted on 6/22 and passed ROFR on 7/9.


----------



## rph117

100 pts @ BCV (Feb UY).  $84/pp, all 2009 and 2010 points.  Buyer and Seller split closing costs.  Buyer pays 2009 mf.  Submitted 6/15, ROFR-Waived 7/8.


----------



## LeighHop

So excited to say we passed on our first contract!

100 pts at SSR, April use year. All 2008 and 2009 points. Buyer pays closing and 2009 dues, $71 point.

Submitted 6/15, passed 7/9.


----------



## horselover

Congrats to all that passed yesterday!  Looks like it was a busy day for the ROFR folks!  Many happy vacations to all!


----------



## nickspace

3 Cheers for Donald is #1. I appreciate the work you put into this thread!!!

As for us we are still waiting for ROFR. Disney exercised ROFR a couple months ago, we we caught up in a seller bankruptcy and wasted a month on another contract, and now we are waiting for a ROFR on #3. Hopefully the third time will be a charm.


----------



## CMOORE185

nickspace said:


> 3 Cheers for Donald is #1. I appreciate the work you put into this thread!!!
> 
> As for us we are still waiting for ROFR. Disney exercised ROFR a couple months ago, we we caught up in a seller bankruptcy and wasted a month on another contract, and now we are waiting for a ROFR on #3. Hopefully the third time will be a charm.


Nickspace, You have had some bad luck yet you keep at it. I want to wish you good luck on this third one, you deserve it.


----------



## JDsInRVC

We just made it through ROFR for our first contract!!  We are so excited!! 

BCV 200 points $86 per point March UY all '09 and '10 points included Seller pays '09 mf and Buyer pays closing costs.  (submitted on 6/17 ROFR waived on 7/9).

We can't wait to close and make our first reservation!!


----------



## alamode

I'm getting rather frustrated. My contract was sent to Disney June 1st, they sent it back on June 18th because the 4 points still available is actually banked when in the initial contract they weren't mentioned as banked.

Looks like Disney reset the 30 day clock after I signed the addendum recognizing this slight change.

Still no word, as per my agent.

Arghhhhh.


----------



## FigNewton

We passed ROFR on 160 AKV, $82 per point, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing and current fees.  

Numfar!  Do the dance of Joy!


----------



## nickspace

CMOORE185 said:


> Nickspace, You have had some bad luck yet you keep at it. I want to wish you good luck on this third one, you deserve it.




Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## Donald is #1

Studios94, thanks for the update! 

rph117, LeighHop, JDsInRVC, FigNewton, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from 2007.    Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list. ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
*FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf *



Numfar! Do the dance 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
*rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)*
*JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
*LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (June) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 



*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts
culli--------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf, non-member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
prljamjeep------------ 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25)


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Donald is #1

alamode said:


> I'm getting rather frustrated. My contract was sent to Disney June 1st, they sent it back on June 18th because the 4 points still available is actually banked when in the initial contract they weren't mentioned as banked.
> 
> Looks like Disney reset the 30 day clock after I signed the addendum recognizing this slight change.
> 
> Still no word, as per my agent.
> 
> Arghhhhh.




Wow!  I hope that you hear soon.


----------



## mcgonagallmom

We made an offer in early June for 400 BCV points at $81/pt.  Disney bought it back mid June (sorry I don't have specific dates).  We are now trying for more points...wish us luck!  (the two contracts have been with the committee for 2 weeks almost).


----------



## mcgonagallmom

One more comment.  We are waiting to hear on two contracts that were sent to Disney on 6/30.  They are:

100 points @ $85/pt, buyer pays closing and 09 MF.
270 points @ $85/pt, buyer pays closing and 09 MF.

I've been biting my nails....


----------



## JDsInRVC

JDsInRVC said:


> BCV 200 points $86 per point March UY all '09 and '10 points included Seller pays '09 mf and Buyer pays closing costs.  (submitted on 6/17 ROFR waived on 7/9).



So sorry we misstated the UY in our previous post.  It is actually a February UY.  Thanks, Donald is #1, for compiling this info for everyone.


----------



## nickspace

mcgonagallmom said:


> One more comment.  We are waiting to hear on two contracts that were sent to Disney on 6/30.  They are:
> 
> 100 points @ $85/pt, buyer pays closing and 09 MF.
> 270 points @ $85/pt, buyer pays closing and 09 MF.
> 
> I've been biting my nails....




Me too the suspense is killing me.


----------



## mickeymit

FigNewton said:


> We passed ROFR on 160 AKV, $82 per point, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing and current fees.
> 
> Numfar!  Do the dance of Joy!



FigNewton!!  This is fantastic!!!  When did you submit and when did you pass ROFR?


----------



## mickeymit

18 days and counting for our first ROFR!!!

Will we make it, or won't we...


----------



## Opie100

mickeymit said:


> new to DIS boards, put a couple of low contracts in last week; hopefully one will pass.  how long is the ROFR process taking lately?



The process has been taking 3-4 weeks (still).  What are your terms?


----------



## Donald is #1

mcgonagallmom, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised! 

mcgonagallmom, good luck with your contracts! 

JDsInRVC, thanks for the update! 


OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from 2007.    Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list. ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (June) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
*mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81*



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)




*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
*mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30)*
*mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30)*


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts
culli--------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf, non-member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
prljamjeep------------ 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25)


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Donald is #1

mcgonagallmom said:


> One more comment.  We are waiting to hear on two contracts that were sent to Disney on 6/30.  They are:
> 
> 100 points @ $85/pt, buyer pays closing and 09 MF.
> 270 points @ $85/pt, buyer pays closing and 09 MF.
> 
> I've been biting my nails....



Was I right in assuming that these are BCV  contracts?


----------



## mcgonagallmom

Yup, these were BCV contracts:

100 (Mar) $85, all 09 pts available, buyer pays closing and 09 MF
270 (Mar) $85, all 09 pts available, buyer pays closing and 09 MF

Sorry about that.


----------



## FigNewton

mickeymit said:


> FigNewton!!  This is fantastic!!!  When did you submit and when did you pass ROFR?



It was submitted on, I believe, June 17.  I'm not positive about when it was approved.  The title company called to say, "We just e-mailed your closing documents" and I said, "Oh it passed ROFR?"  And they said, "Yeap!"  

So maybe we could call it friday July 10!  Coulda been a day or two earlier but it was right around 3 weeks from when we made the deposit till when we heard back.


----------



## vzdisnuts

Here's ours to add to the "waiting list":

vzdisnuts - 100 SSR (DEC) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13) non-member


----------



## prljamjeep

Disney rofr'ed our contract today  200 points @ SSR June use year $69/point   all '10 & '11 points  buyer pays closing


----------



## silmarg

prljamjeep said:


> Disney rofr'ed our contract today  200 points @ SSR June use year $69/point   all '10 & '11 points  buyer pays closing



wow... I am stunned!


----------



## disneymotherof3

prljamjeep said:


> Disney rofr'ed our contract today  200 points @ SSR June use year $69/point   all '10 & '11 points  buyer pays closing



I swear....those people just randomly pick one and say, "I think we need to buy this one back".  It makes no sense!!!


----------



## Donald is #1

vzdisnuts, good luck with your contract! 

prljamjeep, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised! 

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from 2007.    Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list. ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (June) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
*prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)*



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30)
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30)


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts
culli--------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf, non-member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
*vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (DEC) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13) non-member *

*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## KristenL

Submitted ~7/7 (not sure of the exact date), 50 OKW exp. 2042, $75, March UY, includes 50 banked 2008 points, all 2009 points and all 2010 points. Buyer to pay closing costs and MF on 2009 points.

Wish me luck! This will be my first DVC purchase. I am nervous and hoping I didn't jinx myself by already adding OKW to my signature!


----------



## silmarg

According to a tweet I got from the Timeshare Store DVC ROFR's a loaded SSR contract at $74/pt today as well

take a look at all the ROFRs at the Timeshare Store (please let me
 know if this violates any sort of rule):


----------



## Pirate Jack

prljamjeep said:


> Disney rofr'ed our contract today  200 points @ SSR June use year $69/point   all '10 & '11 points  buyer pays closing




I think that alot of their ROFR s have alot to do with the use year as well as the price per point. If there is a demand for a certain use year ie. June, then Disney will ROFR. Just a thought


----------



## mickeymit

Opie100 said:


> The process has been taking 3-4 weeks (still).  What are your terms?



I have a 450 SSR @ 65, Aug UY, Seller pays MF, 50/50 closing, 417 08 points banked (sub 6/23)

Waiting to see what mickey will do...


----------



## princessbride6205

Submitted today 7/13:

princessbride6205---------50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts, TSS, non-member

Our first buy-in - hopefully soon-to-be members!


----------



## horselover

prljamjeep said:


> Disney rofr'ed our contract today  200 points @ SSR June use year $69/point   all '10 & '11 points  buyer pays closing



Wow I'm stunned also & really sorry.  They just passed my contract for 130 pts. @ $66 & I also know someone that just passed a 300 pt. loaded contract @ $60!  I really don't understand why they said no to you.         Get back on that horse & go find yourself another contract, an even better one!


----------



## Aubie881

Faxed contract and wired deposit today.  VB 50 pt. October use year.  6 2009 pts all 2010 pts. $60 per pt.  First purchase, hopefully.


----------



## mickeymit

horselover said:


> Wow I'm stunned also & really sorry.  They just passed my contract for 130 pts. @ $66 & I also know someone that just passed a 300 pt. loaded contract @ $60!  I really don't understand why they said no to you.         Get back on that horse & go find yourself another contract, an even better one!



The more I try to figure this out, the more confused I am

I've read the thoughts on the rationale, but it doesn't seem to make sense.


----------



## bookwormde

sometimes I think they just want to "keep us guessing"

bookwormde


----------



## CMOORE185

What is funny is that both SSR contracts to get ROFR'd were June use years. They were not pushing the envelopes price wise so I wonder if DVC likes this June use year for some reason. Or it is just a coincidence.


----------



## Opie100

There are other factors to include as well - i.e. who pays closing costs, who pays 2009 MF, who pays 2010 MF, history of the points, etc.


----------



## vzdisnuts

Opie100 said:


> There are other factors to include as well - i.e. who pays closing costs, who pays 2009 MF, who pays 2010 MF, history of the points, etc.



OK, I get the closing costs and MF thing...  How does "history of the points" play into this (and what exactly does that mean)?

Thanks!


----------



## Opie100

My understanding (I am admittedly new to DVC) is that there may be instances where Disney acts to take back points (via ROFR) that have a history of being rented commercially.  I have no evidence of this, however.


----------



## Tikihula

Here's ours that we just submitted:  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, 50/50 MFs.


----------



## mickeymit

bookwormde said:


> sometimes I think they just want to "keep us guessing"
> 
> bookwormde



You know, I've actually come to that same conclusion.  If they keep changing the numbers, nobody can figure out the ROFR floor and people continue to make high bids...


----------



## mickeymit

Opie100 said:


> My understanding (I am admittedly new to DVC) is that there may be instances where Disney acts to take back points (via ROFR) that have a history of being rented commercially.  I have no evidence of this, however.



How would that make a distinction between rental contracts and DVC owner/users?


----------



## Donald is #1

KristenL, mickeymit, princessbride6205, Aubie881, Tikihula, good luck with your contracts! 

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from 2007.    Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list. ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all ’08 points, all ‘09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all ’08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (June) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 ’08pts, 25 ’09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17) – member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated ’07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?) – assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30)
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30)


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts
culli--------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf, non-member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
*KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7)*
*Tikihula------------- 70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14)*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13) non-member 
*mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23)*


*WAITING - VB:*
*princessbride6205---------  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13) TSS, non-member*
*Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member* 


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## BGparadise

50 pt AKV $90/pt - Sept Use - 10 '09 pts  all '10 pts

Buyer payes closing and prorata of '09 pts

Submitted 7/13/2009 - First Contract 

Now off to waiting


----------



## KristenL

I think mine may have gotten lost in the shuffle somewhere!  

50 pt OKW $75/pt - March Use - 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, all '10 pts

Buyer pays closing and '09 MF

Submitted ~7/7/2009


----------



## Donald is #1

KristenL said:


> I think mine may have gotten lost in the shuffle somewhere!
> 
> 50 pt OKW $75/pt - March Use - 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, all '10 pts
> 
> Buyer pays closing and '09 MF
> 
> Submitted ~7/7/2009




Oops sorry about that.  

I'll fix it now.


----------



## Donald is #1

KristenL said:


> I think mine may have gotten lost in the shuffle somewhere!
> 
> 50 pt OKW $75/pt - March Use - 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, all '10 pts
> 
> Buyer pays closing and '09 MF
> 
> Submitted ~7/7/2009




Is this an original or extended contract?


----------



## KristenL

Donald is #1 said:


> Is this an original or extended contract?



Oops!  It's original.  Sorry about that!


----------



## Opie100

mickeymit said:


> How would that make a distinction between rental contracts and DVC owner/users?


I'm sorry, I don't understand your question.


----------



## mickeymit

Opie100 said:


> I'm sorry, I don't understand your question.





Opie100 said:


> My understanding (I am admittedly new to DVC) is that there may be instances where Disney acts to take back points (via ROFR) that have a history of being rented commercially.  I have no evidence of this, however.



I guess I don't understand your comment.  Aren't points just points when they are being sold?  How do they have a history at that juncture, or at least a history that Disney cares about since they are being sold to a new owner?


----------



## Opie100

My understanding is that Disney may be more inclined to reclaim points during ROFR from an owner that used the membership for commercial purposes.  (I presume preventing cycles of ownership to those not using the points as intended.)


----------



## dznymom1

I am selling a 75 pt BWV contract that just passed ROFR.  Dec Use year, 74 2008 points, all 2009 points.  $85 pp, buyer pays closing and MF are prorated.  Submitted to Disney on 6/11 or 6/12.  Passed on 7/13.  They took the full 30 days!  Did I forget any info?


----------



## mickeymit

dznymom1 said:


> I am selling a 75 pt BWV contract that just passed ROFR.  Dec Use year, 74 2008 points, all 2009 points.  $85 pp, buyer pays closing and MF are prorated.  Submitted to Disney on 6/11 or 6/12.  Passed on 7/13.  They took the full 30 days!  Did I forget any info?



thanks for the update...

They are making this painful, but at least it passed


----------



## mickeymit

Opie100 said:


> My understanding is that Disney may be more inclined to reclaim points during ROFR from an owner that used the membership for commercial purposes.  (I presume preventing cycles of ownership to those not using the points as intended.)



I think I understand, but in order for this to make sense, Disney must be exercising ROFR on purchasers who are using the points for commercial purposes.  If they exercised it on sellers, the sellers would not be harmed in any way; it would make no sense.


----------



## prljamjeep

Ok, my second attempt since first didn't pass ROFR.  220 points at SSR, March use year,  $68/pt,  162 points in '10 & all points in '11, buyer pays closing costs


----------



## vzdisnuts

mickeymit said:


> I think I understand, but in order for this to make sense, Disney must be exercising ROFR on purchasers who are using the points for commercial purposes.  If they exercised it on sellers, the sellers would not be harmed in any way; it would make no sense.



Mickey and Opie,

Actually, now I get the concept better.  So the presumption might be that if the "buyer" has a reputation for commercial use of the points, then Disney would be more inclined to exercise ROFR.  In any event, the seller is whole because they'll still get their $$.  So, it would be interesting to correlate the number of exercised ROFRs to whether the buyers are members or non-members.  Notwithstanding the possibility of a really low price triggering ROFR, we'd then expect more ROFRs for member buyers versus non-member buyers if the commercial use theory holds.

I still think the use year thing holds more weight.  Seems like more June use year are being ROFRd.  I won't bore everyone with my theories on that!  We'll see...our pending sale is for December and we're non-members.

Trying to figure this all out makes my head hurt!

Cheers!!


----------



## DVCGeek

vzdisnuts said:


> I still think the use year thing holds more weight.  Seems like more June use year are being ROFRd.  I won't bore everyone with my theories on that!



Sorry, gotta' bite:  What are your theories on UY vs. ROFR?


----------



## Opie100

mickeymit said:


> I think I understand, but in order for this to make sense, Disney must be exercising ROFR on purchasers who are using the points for commercial purposes.  If they exercised it on sellers, the sellers would not be harmed in any way; it would make no sense.


I've read that points that are bought and sold repeatedly stand a greater chance to be bought back.  Perhaps it is due to the concern that the seller may stand to benefit financially from the real estate transaction in some way (title company, broker, etc.).


----------



## CMOORE185

DVCGeek said:


> Sorry, gotta' bite:  What are your theories on UY vs. ROFR?




Maybe June is the most popular use year and DVC feels they can resell these points.


----------



## vzdisnuts

DVCGeek said:


> Sorry, gotta' bite:  What are your theories on UY vs. ROFR?



My theory is not well developed, is purely speculative, and lacks data to support it, but...

I know that lots of Europeans prefer to vacation in FL in the summer and the value of the Euro vs. the dollar is high right now (and has been for several months), thus making something like DVC more of a bargain because of the foreign currency exchange rates.  If the theory holds, we might expect to see more ROFRs exercised for late spring and summer month use years while the currency exchange rate advantage exists and the demand is high.  

Once again though, it is probably more likely that I'm full of beans and that there is no logical (predictable??) explanation for what gets ROFRd and when.


----------



## vzdisnuts

Opie100 said:


> I've read that points that are bought and sold repeatedly stand a greater chance to be bought back.  Perhaps it is due to the concern that the seller may stand to benefit financially from the real estate transaction in some way (title company, broker, etc.).



...making it even more of a bummer for the poor buyer (how was I to know that the seller was up to shenanigans with their points)!


----------



## mickeymit

Opie100 said:


> I've read that points that are bought and sold repeatedly stand a greater chance to be bought back.  Perhaps it is due to the concern that the seller may stand to benefit financially from the real estate transaction in some way (title company, broker, etc.).



OK, I'm gonna drop this now.  I can see no viable economic justification for Disney to come in and purchase points simply because the points have been bought and sold repeatedly.  I think there is an argument that could be made for them monitoring the buyers and forcing commercial use purchasers to pay market or above market rates (although I'm not sure if that would be legal).  What makes the whole thing somewhat comical is that there appears to be a randomness to the whole process.  Most likely there is some sort of methodology that Disney employs (not below a certain price threshold, buying up inventory to fulfill rental contracts, a ready buyer for a particular resort and/or UY, etc.), it just looks random from the outside.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Am posting this for my brother who just put in an offer for OKW (2042), 190 pt. Aug UY. All '08 pts. banked. All '09, '10 pts. $55/pt. , seller to pay closing and GMAC fee. He is waiting to see if seller will accept the offer.


----------



## silmarg

BWV Dreamin said:


> Am posting this for my brother who just put in an offer for OKW (2042), 190 pt. Aug UY. All '08 pts. banked. All '09, '10 pts. $55/pt. , seller to pay closing and GMAC fee. He is waiting to see if seller will accept the offer.



OMG.  If this were to pass it would be a steal!  A loaded contract with no closing costs at $55/pt?  Sign me up!

Did the seller accept this price?  Is it into DVC for ROFR?


----------



## snappy

The only thing that would make it sweeter would be if it was an extended contract.


----------



## lapeter

Here's my take on ROFR based on my limited experience. I'm going to use BWV as an example since I have recently made a few offers and closed on 2 200 pt contacts. On really low contracts, say under $70 for BWV, Disney will buy whether they have a buyer on their waitlistor not and hold 'em. On prices of say $75 to $80 a pt. (kind of the middle ground) I have seen similar contracts  get taken by the Mouse and also passed to the buyer. My thought is on these "middle ground" prices, Disney will wait until they have somebody on the waitlist and ROFR it and resell it up to the 30 days. I don't think they are "stock piling" these middle points. They just take if they have a buyer waiting, hence they take 30 days to ROFR. At the higher prices, usually above $80 at BWV, Disney just passes on the contract. Remember that have costs in reselling a ROFR contract such as commission to their people etc. Also in the last 6 months I bought BWV at $75 with all point available and later saw a similar contract get eaten by the Mouse.


----------



## mickeymit

lapeter said:


> Here's my take on ROFR based on my limited experience. I'm going to use BWV as an example since I have recently made a few offers and closed on 2 200 pt contacts. On really low contracts, say under $70 for BWV, Disney will buy whether they have a buyer on their waitlistor not and hold 'em. On prices of say $75 to $80 a pt. (kind of the middle ground) I have seen similar contracts  get taken by the Mouse and also passed to the buyer. My thought is on these "middle ground" prices, Disney will wait until they have somebody on the waitlist and ROFR it and resell it up to the 30 days. I don't think they are "stock piling" these middle points. They just take if they have a buyer waiting, hence they take 30 days to ROFR. At the higher prices, usually above $80 at BWV, Disney just passes on the contract. Remember that have costs in reselling a ROFR contract such as commission to their people etc. Also in the last 6 months I bought BWV at $75 with all point available and later saw a similar contract get eaten by the Mouse.



I agree


----------



## Donald is #1

BGParadise, prljamjeep, BWV Dreamin's brother good luck with your contracts! 

dznymom1, congratulations on selling your contract! 

OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from 2007.    Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list. ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
*dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)*
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (June) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
*BGParadise---------- v 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member*


*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30)
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30)


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts
culli--------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf, non-member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7)
Tikihula------------- 70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14)
*BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $55, all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13) non-member 
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23)
*prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing*


*WAITING - VB:*
princessbride6205---------  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Opie100

lapeter said:


> Here's my take on ROFR based on my limited experience. I'm going to use BWV as an example since I have recently made a few offers and closed on 2 200 pt contacts. On really low contracts, say under $70 for BWV, Disney will buy whether they have a buyer on their waitlist or not and hold 'em. On prices of say $75 to $80 a pt. (kind of the middle ground) I have seen similar contracts  get taken by the Mouse and also passed to the buyer. My thought is on these "middle ground" prices, Disney will wait until they have somebody on the waitlist and ROFR it and resell it up to the 30 days. I don't think they are "stock piling" these middle points. They just take if they have a buyer waiting, hence they take 30 days to ROFR. At the higher prices, usually above $80 at BWV, Disney just passes on the contract. Remember that have costs in reselling a ROFR contract such as commission to their people etc. Also in the last 6 months I bought BWV at $75 with all point available and later saw a similar contract get eaten by the Mouse.


This would help to explain away some of the "randomness" that confuses people new to the process.


----------



## CMOORE185

This theory does not explain ROFR on the SSR contracts though. First SSR is still selling brand new so they really do not need the resale contracts. Second the two recent ROFR'd SSR contracts were'nt really what I would call loaded contracts, and were within line with the price they have been passing for lately.


----------



## alamode

FINALLY got this from my agent;

Great News!  Disney has decided to waive their right of first refusal and will be allowing the sale to continue through with you as the buyer.  At this point in time we are waiting to receive estoppels from Disney, which take about 1 week to arrive.  Once the estoppels are received, the title company will send out the closing documents.  At that point all funds will be due.  I will keep you posted as we continue through with this process.​
I've never been so excited to spend so much money except when I got my condo.


----------



## Sandisw

alamode said:


> FINALLY got this from my agent;
> 
> Great News!  Disney has decided to waive their right of first refusal and will be allowing the sale to continue through with you as the buyer.  At this point in time we are waiting to receive estoppels from Disney, which take about 1 week to arrive.  Once the estoppels are received, the title company will send out the closing documents.  At that point all funds will be due.  I will keep you posted as we continue through with this process.​
> I've never been so excited to spend so much money except when I got my condo.



Congratulations!!!  You have been waiting a long time for this and its great news for your and your children!!!!!!

Welcome home!!!


----------



## nickspace

22 days into the wait... hopefully we will hear soon.

Nick


----------



## alamode

Sandisw said:


> Congratulations!!!  You have been waiting a long time for this and its great news for your and your children!!!!!!
> 
> Welcome home!!!



Thanks. Just told my son over the phone. He started screaming "Daddy just bought part of Disneyworld!!" over and over.

I'm so looking forward to more great family memories there.


----------



## KristenL

alamode said:


> Thanks. Just told my son over the phone. He started screaming "Daddy just bought part of Disneyworld!!" over and over.
> 
> I'm so looking forward to more great family memories there.



Oh my gosh, that is so cute!!


----------



## MARY-IN-OH

alamode said:


> FINALLY got this from my agent;
> 
> Great News!  Disney has decided to waive their right of first refusal and will be allowing the sale to continue through with you as the buyer.  At this point in time we are waiting to receive estoppels from Disney, which take about 1 week to arrive.  Once the estoppels are received, the title company will send out the closing documents.  At that point all funds will be due.  I will keep you posted as we continue through with this process.​
> I've never been so excited to spend so much money except when I got my condo.



Finally is right!!  I am so happy for you and your children! The rest of the process should go quickly, you'll be in the DVC system in no time now! 
-mary


----------



## nickspace

alamode said:


> Thanks. Just told my son over the phone. He started screaming "Daddy just bought part of Disneyworld!!" over and over.
> 
> I'm so looking forward to more great family memories there.




THats awesome!


----------



## mickeymit

alamode said:


> FINALLY got this from my agent;
> 
> Great News!  Disney has decided to waive their right of first refusal and will be allowing the sale to continue through with you as the buyer.  At this point in time we are waiting to receive estoppels from Disney, which take about 1 week to arrive.  Once the estoppels are received, the title company will send out the closing documents.  At that point all funds will be due.  I will keep you posted as we continue through with this process.​
> I've never been so excited to spend so much money except when I got my condo.



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## mickeymit

nickspace said:


> 22 days into the wait... hopefully we will hear soon.
> 
> Nick



23 days into the wait...hopefully we will hear soon [as in yes!!!]


----------



## mcgonagallmom

alamode said:


> FINALLY got this from my agent;
> 
> Great News!  Disney has decided to waive their right of first refusal and will be allowing the sale to continue through with you as the buyer.  At this point in time we are waiting to receive estoppels from Disney, which take about 1 week to arrive.  Once the estoppels are received, the title company will send out the closing documents.  At that point all funds will be due.  I will keep you posted as we continue through with this process.​
> I've never been so excited to spend so much money except when I got my condo.



Have you been searching for a very long time?  (I'm new on here.)  Congrats!!!


----------



## alamode

mcgonagallmom said:


> Have you been searching for a very long time?  (I'm new on here.)  Congrats!!!



Searching, no. I put in my contract for ROFR approval on June 1st. They sent it back for a minor correction on June 18th. So the 30 days turned into 46 or so.


----------



## DVC-Don

We just passed ROFR.  Details:

OKW 150 points (2042 exp). September use year. 93 points currently available in Reservation Status which need to be used by 9/1/09, 182 points coming on 9/1/09 (35 + 32 banked points + 115 transferred points, banked points need to be used by 9/1/10 & transferred points need to be used by 3/31/2010) and 150 points coming on 9/1/10. $70 per point.

This will give us a total of 385 points at OKW now.


----------



## 5forDiz

DVC-Don said:


> We just passed ROFR.  Details:
> 
> OKW 150 points (2042 exp). September use year. 93 points currently available in Reservation Status which need to be used by 9/1/09, 182 points coming on 9/1/09 (35 + 32 banked points + 115 transferred points, banked points need to be used by 9/1/10 & transferred points need to be used by 3/31/2010) and 150 points coming on 9/1/10. $70 per point.
> 
> This will give us a total of 385 points at OKW now.




CONGRATS DVC DON  and    HOME !!

We're OKW owners too and   it !!

( just be sure to verify with MS restrictions on Reservation Status points, iirc you can't use them at DVC resorts & ressie can be made 60 days or less to check-in )

Enjoy your DVC adventures in the years to come


----------



## 5forDiz

Opie100 said:


> There are other factors to include as well - i.e. who pays closing costs, who pays 2009 MF, who pays 2010 MF, history of the points, etc.




A prospective buyer should NOT 

be paying 2010 MF because the SELLER has not even paid 2010 MFs - - 

MFs are based on calendar year & are payable beginning Jan 2010 for 

2010 calendar year.  

Don't get what you mean re history of points   ? 

 If you mean did the seller rent their points from time to time or

 even each year - I have not ever heard that Disney tracks this data and

 factors it in when the contract is put up for sale. 






Opie100 said:


> My understanding is that Disney may be more inclined to reclaim points during ROFR from an owner that used the membership for commercial purposes.  (I presume preventing cycles of ownership to those not using the points as intended.)




Even if the Seller is what

Disney would consider a commercial renter ( & this would also be

presuming Disney does something in the way of flagging their 

membership as being suspect of renting for commercial purposes) it 

still does not impact the Seller negatively if Disney exercises ROFR - -

Seller is still getting paid their price....jmho what you're stating would

not be a factor in Disney's decision to exercise ROFR 

- - it'd mean that Disney is penalizing a prospective Buyer for the Seller being

a commercial renter  - - doesn't make sense.


----------



## DVC-Don

5forDiz said:


> ..........
> 
> ( just be sure to verify with MS restrictions on Reservation Status points, iirc you can't use them at DVC resorts & ressie can be made 60 days or less to check-in )
> 
> .........



Already up on that.  Problem is by the time we close there is not much time to squeeze in a trip (already have a week booked at AKV in late August) before Sept 1.  We are thinking that if we can book something on those points, we'd give that trip to our office manager, maybe 3 nights in a moderate for her family.


----------



## Opie100

5forDiz said:


> A prospective buyer should NOT be paying 2010 MF because the SELLER has not even paid 2010 MFs - - MFs are based on calendar year & are payable beginning Jan 2010 for 2010 calendar year.



Apparently it is still a negotiable item:  Judy WI (seller)---- 25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, *seller pays '10 mf *(sub 6/8, passed 6/30).  I assume Disney would consider that in the ROFR process.


----------



## Donald is #1

alamode, DVC-Don, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from 2007.    Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list. ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
*DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
*alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (June) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- v 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member


*WAITING - BCV:*
NJ2Boardwalk--------- 50 BCV (Mar) $90, 1 banked '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30)
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30)


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts
culli--------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf, non-member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7)
Tikihula------------- 70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $55, all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13) non-member 
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23)
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing


*WAITING - VB:*
princessbride6205---------  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## 5forDiz

Opie100 said:


> Apparently it is still a negotiable item:  Judy WI (seller)---- 25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, *seller pays '10 mf *(sub 6/8, passed 6/30).  I assume Disney would consider that in the ROFR process.




My post addressed Buyer paying 2010 MFs -- they shouldn't be.

Judy WI is not and seller is as you have pointed out; there aren't 2010 points

for this purchaser to make use of.


----------



## cvjw

We were just notified that we passed ROFR.  Our contract is for 175 Beach Club Villas points, March use year.  $83 a point, all 09 and 10 points, buyer to pay closing costs and maintenance fees.  Submitted to Disney for ROFR on June 24th, notified today that the contract passed.

We are still waiting to hear about our Wilderness Lodge contract that was submitted to Disney on June 25th.


----------



## katieandemismom

150 BWV - Sept use year

53 banked 08 points
All 09 and beyond

$78 per point


----------



## Sandisw

katieandemismom said:


> 150 BWV - Sept use year
> 
> 53 banked 08 points
> All 09 and beyond
> 
> $78 per point



Congratulations!!!!!  That sounds like a great contract!!!


----------



## nickspace

Our contract went to Disney on June 26th so I guess we will hear soon.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

cvjw said:


> We were just notified that we passed ROFR.  Our contract is for 175 Beach Club Villas points, March use year.  $83 a point, all 09 and 10 points, buyer to pay closing costs and maintenance fees.  Submitted to Disney for ROFR on June 24th, notified today that the contract passed.
> 
> We are still waiting to hear about our Wilderness Lodge contract that was submitted to Disney on June 25th.



You have excellent taste.


----------



## Donald is #1

NJ2Boardwalk, thanks for the update! 

cvjw, katieandemismom, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from 2007.    Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list. ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
*cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
*katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)*
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (June) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- v 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30)
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30)


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
culli--------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf, non-member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7)
Tikihula------------- 70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $55, all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13) non-member 
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23)
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing


*WAITING - VB:*
princessbride6205---------  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## mickeymit

katieandemismom said:


> 150 BWV - Sept use year
> 
> 53 banked 08 points
> All 09 and beyond
> 
> $78 per point



This is great!!  Good price on BWV!!  Congrats


----------



## mickeymit

nickspace said:


> Our contract went to Disney on June 26th so I guess we will hear soon.



Should be by next Friday - ours went on the 23rd.

We've got our fingers crossed


----------



## mickeymit

cvjw said:


> We were just notified that we passed ROFR.  Our contract is for 175 Beach Club Villas points, March use year.  $83 a point, all 09 and 10 points, buyer to pay closing costs and maintenance fees.  Submitted to Disney for ROFR on June 24th, notified today that the contract passed.
> 
> We are still waiting to hear about our Wilderness Lodge contract that was submitted to Disney on June 25th.


----------



## nickspace

mickeymit said:


> Should be by next Friday - ours went on the 23rd.
> 
> We've got our fingers crossed




Thanks! I have my fingers and toes crossed as well.


----------



## nickspace

Do rofr's come on any particular day of the week?


----------



## mcgonagallmom

I was wondering the same thing...our contracts were submitted on June 30...this waiting is the pits!!!


----------



## mickeymit

I'm wondering the same thing!!


----------



## BigDogMom7

Mine came on a Friday and there were several others that day.  But I think it can be any weekday.


----------



## mickeymit

nickspace said:


> Do rofr's come on any particular day of the week?



OK, I ran a statistical analysis on the ROFR's posted on this thread.  It appears that during the first five months of the year [Jan-May] that ROFR notifications went out at the following %'s [M - 8.6%, Tu - 22.3%, W - 24.5%, Th - 17.3%, F - 27.3%].  From Jun until 7/17, the ROFR notifications went out as follows [M - 23.8%, T - 23.8%, W - 19.0%, Th 28.6%, F - 4.8%].  Please realize that the sample size was almost seven times higher during the first five months then the last seven or so weeks.  What does this tell us?  Not much, other than the ROFRs can pretty much come at any time.


----------



## mcgonagallmom

Nicely done, Mickeymit!  You have much more patience than I...


----------



## derekforce

FYI for everyone...

Our offer was accepted on June 18th for 150pts at BCV (March) at $80 per pt.
All 150 pts available for 2009. We also offered to pay half the 2009 maintenance fees + closing costs.  

This offer passed through Disney ROFR on July 16th.  Yay!!!

Signing all the stuff and sending in the big check now...


----------



## Opie100

derekforce said:


> FYI for everyone...
> 
> Our offer was accepted on June 18th for 150pts at BCV (March) at $80 per pt.
> All 150 pts available for 2009. We also offered to pay half the 2009 maintenance fees + closing costs.
> 
> This offer passed through Disney ROFR on July 16th.  Yay!!!
> 
> Signing all the stuff and sending in the big check now...



Congrats!  Are you saying you paid half 2009 MF and half closing costs, or half 2009 MF and all closing costs?


----------



## nickspace

mickeymit said:


> OK, I ran a statistical analysis on the ROFR's posted on this thread.  It appears that during the first five months of the year [Jan-May] that ROFR notifications went out at the following %'s [M - 8.6%, Tu - 22.3%, W - 24.5%, Th - 17.3%, F - 27.3%].  From Jun until 7/17, the ROFR notifications went out as follows [M - 23.8%, T - 23.8%, W - 19.0%, Th 28.6%, F - 4.8%].  Please realize that the sample size was almost seven times higher during the first five months then the last seven or so weeks.  What does this tell us?  Not much, other than the ROFRs can pretty much come at any time.



Amazing Work!


----------



## nickspace

Congrats Derek! Welcome Home!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

nickspace said:


> Congrats Derek! Welcome Home!


 Everytime I see your post I am hoping you have found out!! Giving you pixie dust here for your "3rd" time!!


----------



## derekforce

Opie100 said:


> Congrats!  Are you saying you paid half 2009 MF and half closing costs, or half 2009 MF and all closing costs?



We paid half the 2009 maintenance fees (I didnt want to pay any, as unfair as that sounds, but we were advised disney pays attention to that during the ROFR).  We paid the entire closing costs.

For the record, we purchased through *********.com

Disney sucked us into it sort of..  we booked a villa at beach club for this year's trip (february).  paid for the studio with the buy 4 get 3 free deal, then added a couple days onto that.  They upped us to a 1 bedroom, which i realize we will never see again.  We had been talking about DVC for a while, and leaning toward VWL, but BC took the cake.  Our favorite park is epcot, and with the boardwalk/beach/walk to mgm, we made up our minds before the trip was over.


----------



## mcgonagallmom

We just received the phone call from the Timeshare Store that both contracts we had offers on (100 BCV (Mar) for $85/pt, buyer pays 09 MF and closing;  and 270 BCV (Mar) for $85/pt, buyer pays 09 MF and closing----both submitted June 30) passed the ROFR committee/waived, so it looks like we will soon be DVC members!!!!  Wah-hooooooooo!!!  Time to do the happy dance with the 8 yr old and one of the cats (all who are in the room)


----------



## Donald is #1

derekforce, mcgonagallmom, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


OKW potential owners, when you post your contract details, can you also please include whether it is an extended contract or not? 
Also I added a second OKW subcategory so that we can track the extended contracts separately from the non-extended ones.

Everyone, I am shortening up the long entry lists to remove the posts from 2007.    Here is a link the the last post before I shortened the list. ROFR List prior to shortening

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
dheinle---------------- 50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts, (passed 1/24)
kato0627 (seller)------  50 AKV (Feb) $104, no '08 pts (passed 1/24)
Beavertails Queen-----  50 AKV (Aug) $104, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 2/19, passed 3/5)
luvavacation----------  50 AKV (Apr) $100, no '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
BigEeyore------------- 200 AKV (Jun) $95, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 4/26, passed 5/13)
lam------------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 4/27, passed 5/14) dvc by resale
disneylaurie----------- 135 AKV (Sep) $90, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/22)
horselover------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $95, all '08 pts (sub 5/8, passed 5/22) TSS
Nigel8600------------- 160 AKV (Apr) $81.25, 160 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 5/30) GMAC
SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
jbhaupt------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $92, all '08 pts (sub 12/28, passed 1/14/08) - members
db1279------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $92, 44 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/14, passed 3/3)
dweibel------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 56 '08 pts (sub 2/12, passed 3/1)
forceword---------- 150 BCV (Apr) $84, 150 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/4)
mommacat56------- 150 BCV (Feb) $85, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 3/3)
dvcwannabetoo-----  55 BCV (???) $85, 39 banked pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/20, passed 3/10)
Joetanya----------- 150 BCV (Jun) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11)
jamstew------------ 100 BCV (Dec) $94, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 2/25, passed 3/11) 
dudleydog---------  100 BCV (Dec) $86, buyer pays closing and mf (sub mid Feb, passed 3/14)
WelcomeHome------ 200 BCV (Feb) $87, 8 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/18)
mmuskie------------ 280 BCV (Oct) $90, 280-'08 pts. & 280-'09 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/10 passed 3/25)
SpaceshipEarth----- 100 BCV (Apr) $92, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/18, passed 3/27)
tink'smom2B-------- 150 BCV (Dec) $86, 34 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/26) - members
BigDogMom7-------- 180 BCV (Apr) $91, 122 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
djwood24----------- 150 BCV $89 (passed 4/4)
Princess Amy Lyn---- 270 BCV (Mar) $84, all '08 pts (sub 3/28, passed 4/8) GMAC
LadyKay------------ 200 BCV (Dec) $92 (sub 3/28, passed 4/8)
crazydisneyman----- 150 BCV (Apr) $??, all '08 pts (passed 4/8)
karebear06---------- 210 BCV (Apr) $90, all '08 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/14)
liam1957------------- ?? BCV (???) $88 (passed 4/22)
mmcguire----------- 210 BCV (Feb) $90, 114 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub about 4/11, passed 4/25) - non-members
mattfusf------------ 125 BCV (Sep) $?? (passed 5/9) TSS
sjarrell-------------- 150 BCV (Dec) $85 (passed 5/19)
Hunnypaw----------  75 BCV (Dec) $95, 14 '07 pts, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing
tikitwinsdad-------- 125 BCV (Dec) $96, 133 pts in '08 (sub 5/9, passed 5/22)
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
*derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com*
*mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS*
*mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
theSurlyMermaid---- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 28 '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed 1/3/08)
MickeyBabe---------  95 BWV (Mar) $84, 96 banked '06 pts, 45 '07 pts, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 12/18)
Stitch 03------------ ?? BWV (???) $84 (sub 12/26, passed 1/14/08)
greengiant---------- 170 BWV (Dec) $81, 67 banked '06 pts, 134 banked '07 pts (passed 1/14/08)
Boardwalk Gal (seller)-- 50 BWV (Sep) $87, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
TifffanyD------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/4/08, passed 2/15), TTS
mommytomy3--------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 16 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/28, passed 2/15) - Member
Magicdad------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 75 '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 2/25)
epcotwanderer------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 1/24, passed 2/26)
tammymacb---------- 100 BWV (Jun) $82, 61 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 2/18/08, passed 3/5)
tink6137130---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/21, passed 3/10) - non-member
HolidayRoad---------- 150 BWV (Feb) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/26, passed 3/14)
dizney4us------------ 150 BWV (Oct) $85, 139 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/17) - members
GoofyDad13---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $83, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
NJ Devils Fan---------- 100 BWV (???) $82, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25)
miksilver--------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $??. 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/18, passed 3/25)
mommacat56---------- 170 BWV (Feb) $80, 2 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/12, passed 3/25) - member
barney44------------- 200 BWV (Apr) $80, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
dmadden------------- 200 BWV (Oct) $80, 6 banked '07 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/7)
Cherta--------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $84, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/3, passed 4/14)
darlinboy------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $83, 104 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buy & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/2, passed 4/14)
tammymacb----------  50 BWV (Jun) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/22)
hjic15102------------ 250 BWV (Sep) $82, 199 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays admin fee (sub 4/11 passed 4/21)
Kimmy--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $85, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (passed approx 5/7) GMAC
LadyKay------------- 200 BWV (???) $?? (passed 5/7) TTS
joyzilli---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $86, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-member
winjos (seller)------- 200 BWV (Sep) $79, 14 banked '07 pts, 101 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/23, passed 5/13)
Mulan2------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 178 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/13) TSS
WDWorld2003 (seller) --  60 BWV (Mar) $89, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/19)
Welsh *Disney* Girlz-- 200 BWV (Dec) $87, all banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts  (passed 5/20)
cdnsluvdisney--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $82, 17 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 5/6, passed 5/20) member, **********.com
dpware---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $87, 19 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) TSS
40-Something Kid----- 300 BWV (???) $85, 527 pts currently available (passed 5/27)
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
mcmeekin------------- 150 HHI (Apr) $67, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/18/08, passed 1/24) - non-member
Plantlady--------------  30 HHI (Aug) $72, (sub 2/6, passed 2/19)
gingermouse17-------- 170 HHI (Mar) $67, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 3/25) - member
Laxmom............ 50 HHI (Aug) $68, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays all closing and '08 MF (sub 4/1, passed 4/14) - non-member, GMAC
TenThousandVolts---- 100 HHI (Jun) $67, no '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 4/29) GMAC
a37027--------------  30 HHI (Feb) $67, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 5/13, passed 5/23) members TSS
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
Escape Artist---------- 80 OKW (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer split '08 MF (sub 1/24/08, passed 2/1/08)
4boys531------------- 100 OKW (Sep) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 1/31/08, passed 2/19)
disneymotherof3------- 110 OKW (Jun) $80, 110 banked pts from '07, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 2/13/08, passed 3/1)
snoopdoug------------- 190 OKW (Jun) $76, 106 banked '06 pts, 179 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 3/12)
plymouthmom---------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 3/17)
bribert----------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $74, buyer pays all closing & '08 costs (sub 2/27, passed 3/17)
Tigger & Eeyore--------- 80 OKW (Jun) $79, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/6, passed 3/20)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Oct) $84, 65 available pts (sub 3/17, passed 3/27)
clombardi--------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $80, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub about 3/24, passed 4/1)
colonialtinker-----------  60 OKW (Apr) $77.5, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 4/4)
Lew------------------- 310 OKW (Feb) $71.50, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/26, passed 4/4)
Verandah Man--------- 50 OKW (Jun) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 4/7, passed 4/16)
KyDVC---------------- 210 OKW (Dec) $74, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 4/17), Resales DVC
bookwormde----------- 150 OKW (Apr) $68, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 4/11, passed 4/21) - non-member 
Magic Fanatic---------- 250 OKW (Apr) $71, all '08 pts (sub 4/18, passed 4/25)
minikk----------------- 230 OKW (Jun) $69, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/10)
u2daisyblue-----------  50 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split admin fee (sub 5/1, passed 5/21) GMAC
dis2cruise------------- 200 OKW (Oct) $70, 142 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/12, passed 5/23)
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
scotttrippett----------  50 SSR (Feb) $85, buyer pays closing (sub 12/20, passed 1/3/08)
momhmmx2----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $83, 200 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 1/7/08, passed 1/15)
michamato------------  50 SSR (Feb) $82, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays admin fee (sub 1/4/08, passed 1/14) - members
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Boardwalk Gal (seller) -- 120 SSR (Sep) $83, all '08 pts (passed 12/07)
Disneypirate85--------- 160 SSR (Dec) $84, 40 banked '06 pts, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/1/08)
Vickibean-------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $78, 46 '07 pts, 144 '08 pts (sub 2/6, passed 2/25)
babiektcher------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $83, 186 '08 pts  (sub 2/21, passed 3/7)
minniekissedme--------- 350 SSR (Jun) $78, 342 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/17) DVC by Resale
littleducksmom---------- 180 SSR (Dec) $83, 114 banked '06 pts, 124 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 2/29, passed 3/17) - non-member
kmhollis28--------------- 225 SSR (Jun) $81, 197 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/10, passed 3/27) non-member
gargoyle007------------- 400 SSR (Mar) $80, 600 pts currently available (sub 3/25, passed 4/4)
pb4ugo-----------------  50 SSR (Jun) $83, 18 banked '07 pts, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 3/24, passed 4/4)
monami7--------------- 240 SSR (Jun) $80, 240 banked '06 pts, 240 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/13, passed 4/8)
Grandbuddy------------ 160 SSR (Dec) $79, 110 banked '06 pts, 131 '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/9), DVC by Resale
Goofy2937-------------- 220 SSR (Feb) $82 (sub 3/10, passed 4/17)
christmas--------------- 100 SSR (???) $??, all '07 & '08 pts (passed 4/21)
brownaar--------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $78, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub about 4/23, passed 4/29) TSS 
nickspace--------------  ?? SSR (???) $78, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, no closing costs
M-I-C-K-E-Y------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $78, all '08 pts (sub approx 4/25, passed 5/10) TTS
mickeyfan0805---------- 120 SSR (Aug) $82, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 4/22, passed 5/10) - non-members, TTS
mickeywho?--------------  50 SSR (Dec) $86.5, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/22, passed 5/13) - members
gk90------------------  50 SSR (Feb) $84, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/18, passed 5/14) GMAC/**********.com
fers31----------------- 250 SSR (Sep) $81, 192 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing (sub 4/24, passed 5/15) GMAC
nickspace-------------- 160 SSR (???) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing
efinn88858------------ 250 SSR (Jun) $78, 190 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/19) TTS
SWB------------------  74 SSR (Feb) $81, all 08 & 09 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf (sub 5/8, passed 5/23), non-member, GMAC
perpetualplanner------- 160 SSR (Feb) $80, 64 banked '07 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 5/28)
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Buckmaster----------  70 VB (Dec) $63, 12 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/5, passed 3/17)
Buckeye Fan-------- 150 VB (Dec) $60, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 3/13, passed 3/27)
jesschris------------  50 VB (Oct) $62, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/14, passed 3/25)
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (June) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
mickeymorse------------- 175 VWL (Jun) $80, 95 banked '07 pts (sub 1/2/08, passed 1/10/08)
Judy WI(seller)-----------  62 VWL (Dec) $83.87 (sub 1/9/2008, passed 1/16/08)
sischo4jpja--------------- 200 VWL (???) $84, 175 banked '06 pts, 200 '07 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/16/08) - Member
Boardwalk Gal (seller)---- 130 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  30 VWL (Sep) $83, all '08 pts
Boardwalk Gal (seller)----  50 VWL (Sep) $86, all '08 pts
snowbunny--------------  28 VWL (Oct) $86, 25 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 MF on 25 pts (sub 1/31, passed 2/19)
been2marceline(seller)--- 250 VWL (Sep) $78, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1, passed 2/20)
weich1001--------------- 200 VWL (Sep) $82, 200 banked '07 pts (passed 2/27)
wink13-------------------  25 VWL (Aug) $85, 25 08pts, 25 09 pts, Buyer pays closing. (sub 2/29, pass 3/17)  member
Rambler5678--------------  50 VWL (Dec) $90, buyer pays closing (sub 3/3, passed 3/17)
Chickkypoo--------------- 210 VWL (Jun) $84, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/5, passed 3/19)
KAT4DISNEY-------------- 200 VWL (Oct) $82, 197 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 3/24, passed 4/1)
WLodgeLizard------------- 100 VWL (Oct) $85, 44 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (passed 4/8)
fourkidsphoto------------- 240 VWL (Jun) $80, all '06 pts, all '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub about 3/18, passed 4/4)
GrumpyBa*D------------- 200 VWL (Aug) $85, 113 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 5/2, passed 5/14)
tikitwinsdad-------------- 220 VWL (Oct) $81, (sub 5/5, passed 5/19) - non-members, TTS
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
Michael623------------- 160 OKW (Feb) $70, 20 '08 pts, all 08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf for 20 pts (sub 8/16, ROFR 8/29)
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- v 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
culli--------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf, non-member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7)
Tikihula------------- 70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $55, all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13) non-member 
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23)
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing


*WAITING - VB:*
princessbride6205---------  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## 5forDiz

derekforce said:


> FYI for everyone...
> 
> Our offer was accepted on June 18th for 150pts at BCV (March) at $80 per pt.
> All 150 pts available for 2009. We also offered to pay half the 2009 maintenance fees + closing costs.
> 
> This offer passed through Disney ROFR on July 16th.  Yay!!!
> 
> Signing all the stuff and sending in the big check now...





Nice deal derekforce 

CONGRATS &  HOME !!!!!


----------



## yekcoh_99

BCV 150 pts @ $84 no 09' points,  150 10' points, Buyer pays closing cost.  Sub 6/28 Accepted 7/21.


----------



## mickeymit

Passed ROFR today on 400 BWV Dec UY @ $78 with all 2007, 2008 & 2009 points (sub 6/25 passed 7/21).


----------



## nickspace

Well after going through a ROFR on our first try...

Being caught up with a seller bankruptcy and an unresponsive seller for 30 wasted days...

We finally learned today on our 3rd contract, after waiting close to a month on this contract, that we PASSED ROFR. We are now happy owners at HHI!!!! We are so happy.

Now after about 3 months of stress between all 3 contracts we can relax a little more.

I feel very good about this deal. There are only 10 points left for this year but its an early use year and we get our full points in February of 2010. Being we got the use year of our choice, with very few choices for a February use year, and a good price... I am happy.

So here are the details...

150 HHI Points
February Use Year 
$50 paid per point
10 points remaining for 2009
All 2010 and 2011 points
Seller Pays 2009 MF
Buyer pays Closing Costs

Thanks everyone for your encouragement over the past 3 months. This is a great community.


----------



## bookwormde

Wow I would think $50/pt is a record low for HHI and matcing low for any DVC

congratulations

bookwormde


----------



## mcgonagallmom

How exciting!!!  And I thought we had it bad with our journey to DVC-dom.  Congratulations---hope you have many, many enjoyable trips!!



nickspace said:


> Well after going through a ROFR on our first try...
> 
> Being caught up with a seller bankruptcy and an unresponsive seller for 30 wasted days...
> 
> We finally learned today on our 3rd contract, after waiting close to a month on this contract, that we PASSED ROFR. We are now happy owners at HHI!!!! We are so happy.
> 
> Now after about 3 months of stress between all 3 contracts we can relax a little more.


----------



## Sandisw

nickspace said:


> Well after going through a ROFR on our first try...
> 
> Being caught up with a seller bankruptcy and an unresponsive seller for 30 wasted days...
> 
> We finally learned today on our 3rd contract, after waiting close to a month on this contract, that we PASSED ROFR. We are now happy owners at HHI!!!! We are so happy.
> 
> Now after about 3 months of stress between all 3 contracts we can relax a little more.
> 
> I feel very good about this deal. There are only 10 points left for this year but its an early use year and we get our full points in February of 2010. Being we got the use year of our choice, with very few choices for a February use year, and a good price... I am happy.
> 
> So here are the details...
> 
> 150 HHI Points
> February Use Year
> $50 paid per point
> 10 points remaining for 2009
> All 2010 and 2011 points
> Seller Pays 2009 MF
> Buyer pays Closing Costs
> 
> Thanks everyone for your encouragement over the past 3 months. This is a great community.



Congratulations!!!!


----------



## 5forDiz

nickspace said:


> Well after going through a ROFR on our first try...
> 
> Being caught up with a seller bankruptcy and an unresponsive seller for 30 wasted days...
> 
> We finally learned today on our 3rd contract, after waiting close to a month on this contract, that we PASSED ROFR. We are now happy owners at HHI!!!! We are so happy.
> 
> Now after about 3 months of stress between all 3 contracts we can relax a little more.
> 
> I feel very good about this deal. There are only 10 points left for this year but its an early use year and we get our full points in February of 2010. Being we got the use year of our choice, with very few choices for a February use year, and a good price... I am happy.
> 
> So here are the details...
> 
> 150 HHI Points
> February Use Year
> $50 paid per point
> 10 points remaining for 2009
> All 2010 and 2011 points
> Seller Pays 2009 MF
> Buyer pays Closing Costs
> 
> Thanks everyone for your encouragement over the past 3 months. This is a great community.





At last  ---that's 

AWESOME and a long over-due  HOME !!!!!


----------



## mickeymit

mickeymit said:


> Passed ROFR today on 400 BWV Dec UY @ $78 with all 2007, 2008 & 2009 points (sub 6/25 passed 7/21).



oops, I forgot to add.  Seller pays MF for 2009 and split Closing Costs.


----------



## mickeymit

nickspace said:


> Well after going through a ROFR on our first try...
> 
> Being caught up with a seller bankruptcy and an unresponsive seller for 30 wasted days...
> 
> We finally learned today on our 3rd contract, after waiting close to a month on this contract, that we PASSED ROFR. We are now happy owners at HHI!!!! We are so happy.
> 
> Now after about 3 months of stress between all 3 contracts we can relax a little more.
> 
> I feel very good about this deal. There are only 10 points left for this year but its an early use year and we get our full points in February of 2010. Being we got the use year of our choice, with very few choices for a February use year, and a good price... I am happy.
> 
> So here are the details...
> 
> 150 HHI Points
> February Use Year
> $50 paid per point
> 10 points remaining for 2009
> All 2010 and 2011 points
> Seller Pays 2009 MF
> Buyer pays Closing Costs
> 
> Thanks everyone for your encouragement over the past 3 months. This is a great community.



AWESOME


----------



## nickspace

mickeymit said:


> oops, I forgot to add.  Seller pays MF for 2009 and split Closing Costs.




Congratulations!!!! Exciting Stuff!!!!


----------



## tomjul811

just had our offer accepted for 120 points at SSR with 240 points coming on 10/09.  $69 per point with us paying MF for 09 and closing.  Keep your fingers crossed for us.


----------



## mickeymit

Congrats!!!

Now comes the wait.  Hopefully the Mouse will move quickly with yours (and approve it).


----------



## epress

Disney ROFR'd this SSR 200pts  74/pt Sept yr, all 400 pts avail on 9/1/09. Sub 6/15/09 rofr'd 7/13/09.

trying again- 210 SSR 72/pt Dec yr-  210 08 & 09 pts on 12/1/09. Sub 7/21-fingers crossed


----------



## mickeymit

epress said:


> Disney ROFR'd this SSR 200pts  74/pt Sept yr, all 400 pts avail on 9/1/09. Sub 6/15/09 rofr'd 7/13/09.
> 
> trying again- 210 SSR 72/pt Dec yr-  210 08 & 09 pts on 12/1/09. Sub 7/21-fingers crossed



If they ROFR'd your 74 point offer, then they will surely exercise ROFR on my $65 SSR 450 pts Aug UY with 867 points coming due 8/2009. 

We submitted on 6/23 so we should know soon.  Waiting...


----------



## tomandrobin

epress said:


> Disney ROFR'd this SSR 200pts  74/pt Sept yr, all 400 pts avail on 9/1/09. Sub 6/15/09 rofr'd 7/13/09.
> 
> trying again- 210 SSR 72/pt Dec yr-  210 08 & 09 pts on 12/1/09. Sub 7/21-fingers crossed



Sorry to read this.....just put in another offer. I like that you went lower too!


----------



## tomandrobin

epress said:


> Disney ROFR'd this SSR 200pts  74/pt Sept yr, all 400 pts avail on 9/1/09. Sub 6/15/09 rofr'd 7/13/09.
> 
> trying again- 210 SSR 72/pt Dec yr-  210 08 & 09 pts on 12/1/09. Sub 7/21-fingers crossed



Welcome to DisBoards

I forgot to ask, on your first contract....Who was paying what?

I think that matters.


----------



## tomandrobin

mickeymit said:


> If they ROFR'd your 74 point offer, then they will surely exercise ROFR on my $65 SSR 450 pts Aug UY with 867 points coming due 8/2009.
> 
> We submitted on 6/23 so we should know soon.  Waiting...



We had a loaded 400 point contract pass at $63.75 pp.


----------



## Donald is #1

yekcoh 99, mickeymit, nickspace, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

tomjul811, epress, good luck with your contracts! 

epress, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
*yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21)* 



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
*mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)*
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
*nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)*



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (June) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
*epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)*



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- v 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
culli--------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf, non-member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7)
Tikihula------------- 70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $55, all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13) non-member 
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23)
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing
*tomjul811------------ 120 SSR (???) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf*
*epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21)*


*WAITING - VB:*
princessbride6205---------  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## thumpermom

OK, I didnt post that we had an offer accepted because I didnt want to jinx it!   (Last offer went 60 days only to find out that there was a title problem and it never even made it to ROFR!!)

Anyway, just found out DISNEY WAIVED!!!!  Yippy!!    Here are the stats:

175 BWV points with June use year.  All 2009 points and beyond for $75/point.  Buyer pays closing and buyer/seller split MF.  Submitted 7/2, passed 7/22.  Bought through Jaki & **** and have had a great experience thus far!!

We think its the perfect addition to our VWL contract!!


----------



## cvjw

Our VWL passed ROFR today!.  It took the whole 30 days to pass, our BCV passed last week at only 21 days.  170 points, March use year, $75 a point.  All 09 and 10 points included.  Buyer pays closing costs, and 25% of maintenance fees - seller pays 75% of maintenance fees.


----------



## epress

mickymit- don't sweat my rejection- the folks at the timesharestore seemed to think it was a anomoly. From what i see here every deal seems to be treated as a stand alone by disney. good luck 

Left this out before-Buyer is paying closing & 09 maint on the both the ROFR'd contract & the pending 210 deal


----------



## mickeymit

thumpermom said:


> OK, I didnt post that we had an offer accepted because I didnt want to jinx it!   (Last offer went 60 days only to find out that there was a title problem and it never even made it to ROFR!!)
> 
> Anyway, just found out DISNEY WAIVED!!!!  Yippy!!    Here are the stats:
> 
> 175 BWV points with June use year.  All 2009 points and beyond for $75/point.  Buyer pays closing and buyer/seller split MF.  Submitted 7/2, passed 7/22.  Bought through Jaki & **** and have had a great experience thus far!!
> 
> We think its the perfect addition to our VWL contract!!



Yippee!!!!

This is great!!!


----------



## mickeymit

epress said:


> mickymit- don't sweat my rejection- the folks at the timesharestore seemed to think it was a anomoly. From what i see here every deal seems to be treated as a stand alone by disney. good luck
> 
> Left this out before-Buyer is paying closing & 09 maint on the both the ROFR'd contract & the pending 210 deal



I was thinking the same thing.  Also, just found out we passed - will post details shortly.

Thanks for the encouragement!!  Good luck on the next one!!


----------



## mickeymit

cvjw said:


> Our VWL passed ROFR today!.  It took the whole 30 days to pass, our BCV passed last week at only 21 days.  170 points, March use year, $75 a point.  All 09 and 10 points included.  Buyer pays closing costs, and 25% of maintenance fees - seller pays 75% of maintenance fees.



Congratulations!!!

From what I can see, this is a great contract!!!  Super job!!


----------



## mickeymit

mickeymit said:


> If they ROFR'd your 74 point offer, then they will surely exercise ROFR on my $65 SSR 450 pts Aug UY with 867 points coming due 8/2009.
> 
> We submitted on 6/23 so we should know soon.  Waiting...




This all appears to be sooooo random!!!  We had our SSR 450 pt Aug UY appoved today with 417 2008 points and 450 2009 points coming due 8/09.  Seller paying MF and 1/2 CC.  Submitted 6/23 and approved 7/22 (virtually the entire 30 days).


----------



## mickeymit

mickeymit said:


> If they ROFR'd your 74 point offer, then they will surely exercise ROFR on my $65 SSR 450 pts Aug UY with 867 points coming due 8/2009.
> 
> We submitted on 6/23 so we should know soon.  Waiting...




This all appears to be sooooo random!!!  We had our SSR 450 pt Aug UY appoved today with 417 2008 points and 450 2009 points coming due 8/09.  Seller paying MF and 1/2 CC.  Submitted 6/23 and approved 7/22 (virtually the entire 30 days).



now we have to pay for two contracts...


----------



## mickeymit

nickspace said:


> Well after going through a ROFR on our first try...
> 
> Being caught up with a seller bankruptcy and an unresponsive seller for 30 wasted days...
> 
> We finally learned today on our 3rd contract, after waiting close to a month on this contract, that we PASSED ROFR. We are now happy owners at HHI!!!! We are so happy.
> 
> Now after about 3 months of stress between all 3 contracts we can relax a little more.
> 
> I feel very good about this deal. There are only 10 points left for this year but its an early use year and we get our full points in February of 2010. Being we got the use year of our choice, with very few choices for a February use year, and a good price... I am happy.
> 
> So here are the details...
> 
> 150 HHI Points
> February Use Year
> $50 paid per point
> 10 points remaining for 2009
> All 2010 and 2011 points
> Seller Pays 2009 MF
> Buyer pays Closing Costs
> 
> Thanks everyone for your encouragement over the past 3 months. This is a great community.



I was looking at the history for HHI; you really got a fantastic deal!!!!  GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## nickspace

mickeymit said:


> I was looking at the history for HHI; you really got a fantastic deal!!!!  GREAT JOB!!!



So much less than what Disney would charge for the same HHI points.


----------



## ThumperandLitenin

thumpermom said:


> OK, I didnt post that we had an offer accepted because I didnt want to jinx it!   (Last offer went 60 days only to find out that there was a title problem and it never even made it to ROFR!!)
> 
> Anyway, just found out DISNEY WAIVED!!!!  Yippy!!    Here are the stats:
> 
> 175 BWV points with June use year.  All 2009 points and beyond for $75/point.  Buyer pays closing and buyer/seller split MF.  Submitted 7/2, passed 7/22.  Bought through Jaki & **** and have had a great experience thus far!!
> 
> We think its the perfect addition to our VWL contract!!



Fantastic!  Sounds like you got a great deal.


----------



## ThumperandLitenin

cvjw said:


> Our VWL passed ROFR today!.  It took the whole 30 days to pass, our BCV passed last week at only 21 days.  170 points, March use year, $75 a point.  All 09 and 10 points included.  Buyer pays closing costs, and 25% of maintenance fees - seller pays 75% of maintenance fees.




Big Congrats!  

Maybe we can share a round of coffee, from a "legal" mugs, in Roaring Fork one morning.  

I love VWL!!!!


----------



## Donald is #1

thumpermom, cvjw, mickeymit, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
*thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)*
 



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
*mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (June) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
*cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member*



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- v 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
culli--------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf, non-member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7)
Tikihula------------- 70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $55, all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13) non-member 
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing
tomjul811------------ 120 SSR (???) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21)


*WAITING - VB:*
princessbride6205---------  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## culli

No surprise but it is official the ROFR monster hit me for the 2nd time in the last few months

culli--------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30)

But hey I did my part to help the economy


----------



## nickspace

culli said:


> No surprise but it is official the ROFR monster hit me for the 2nd time in the last few months
> 
> culli--------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30)
> 
> But hey I did my part to help the economy



Sorry to hear that. Perhaps the third time will be the charm.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

culli said:


> No surprise but it is official the ROFR monster hit me for the 2nd time in the last few months
> 
> culli--------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30)
> 
> But hey I did my part to help the economy


 We all knew that, but doesn't hurt to try. My brother is in the same boat with an offer of 190 OKW pts. at $53/pt., seller paying all closing and fees. This is now going to Disney for ROFR.....


----------



## culli

BWV Dreamin said:


> We all knew that, but doesn't hurt to try. My brother is in the same boat with an offer of 190 OKW pts. at $53/pt., seller paying all closing and fees. This is now going to Disney for ROFR.....


 
Exactly!!!  Don't really NEED the pts but hey if I can get them for $65 pt I'm taking them if not, at least the seller got to sell in this economy.


----------



## windi622

First of all, thank you for all of the wonderful information.  Your post helped me make an informed decision when I made an offer on a resale.  I am  excited to say we are now waiting to pass ROFR.  

We are current members and the contract we made an offer on was  200 BWV pts (Aug UY)  $78 ppt, no points coming until 2010, seller to pay 2009 mfs, seller and buyer to split closing costs ($500).  We were sent for ROFR July 20.  Here's to hoping for the good stuff...pixie dust!!


----------



## jtaylor123

We just received notification that we've been ROFR'd.
170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf, non-member
(sub 6/30 ROFR'd 6/24)

Will be trying again real soon!


----------



## nickspace

It felt so good today to mail in my contract and check after passing ROFR. It was awesome. No more pressure.


----------



## leise

We are now officially waiting on ROFR on our contract at Old Key West.

Details are 170 Old Key West (2042) points, Use Year March, $67 per point, all 2009 points (banked) plus 15 banked points from 2008, all 2010 points due. Buyer pays annual dues on 2009 and closing costs. 

We are existing members at OKW.

Keep your fingers crossed for us!


----------



## mcgonagallmom

nickspace said:


> It felt so good today to mail in my contract and check after passing ROFR. It was awesome. No more pressure.



I'm with you!  We passed ROFR on July 21, received the contracts to sign on July 23, and sent back via express mail July 24.  I cannot *wait* until we are official members!  Does anyone have guidance on how long it should take from this point?


----------



## Donald is #1

culli, jtaylor123, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised! 

windi622, leise, good luck with your contracts! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
 



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (June) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
*culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)*
*jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member*



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- v 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
*windi622---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20) member*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7)
Tikihula------------- 70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $55, all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
*leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, member*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13) non-member 
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing
tomjul811------------ 120 SSR (???) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21)


*WAITING - VB:*
princessbride6205---------  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Donald is #1

Bumping us back up...


----------



## CleoPahd

We are anxiously waiting to pass ROFR on our first DVC property.

SSR 210 DEC  138 banked '08, 210 '09 and forward  $70pp submitted 7/8

We're keeping our fingers crossed.


----------



## mickeymit

CleoPahd said:


> We are anxiously waiting to pass ROFR on our first DVC property.
> 
> SSR 210 DEC  138 banked '08, 210 '09 and forward  $70pp submitted 7/8
> 
> We're keeping our fingers crossed.



Hang in there Cleo.  It took us almost the full 30 days to make it through ROFR.  Hopefully, you will not have any issues.


----------



## nickspace

Good Luck!


----------



## Donald is #1

CleoPahd, good luck with your contract! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
 



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (June) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- v 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
windi622---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20) member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7)
Tikihula------------- 70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $55, all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13) non-member 
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing
tomjul811------------ 120 SSR (???) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21)
*CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8) non-member*


*WAITING - VB:*
princessbride6205---------  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## jtaylor123

If at first you don't succeed, try, try again.

Our second attempt to clear ROFR gets filed tomorrow 7/28.

BWV 160pts,  June YR, 87 banked 08' pts., all points for '09 and '10. $78.125 per point,  buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf.
Non-member.


----------



## mcgonagallmom

CleoPahd said:


> We are anxiously waiting to pass ROFR on our first DVC property.
> 
> SSR 210 DEC  138 banked '08, 210 '09 and forward  $70pp submitted 7/8
> 
> We're keeping our fingers crossed.



Good luck with your purchase!  It took Disney's ROFR committee 22 days to decide to let us buy ours (which we are still in the process of)...sending pixie dust your way---hope it goes through!


----------



## work2play

Any chance we could remove the 2008 activity to another thread and show only 2009 activity? The year is more than 50% over....


----------



## Mr Smee23

We are anxiously awaiting news on our dvc.

270 points at okw all 2008 points banked april use year 67dollars a point on a 2042 contract submitted on 7/7 buyer to pay closing costs and all mf's for 2009


----------



## KristenL

Mr Smee23 said:


> We are anxiously awaiting news on our dvc.
> 
> 270 points at okw all 2008 points banked april use year 67dollars a point on a 2042 contract submitted on 7/7 buyer to pay closing costs and all mf's for 2009



I'm also waiting for news on my OKW contract, submitted 7/7.  Should be any day now.  Good luck to us both!!


----------



## hungerbell

Hi, I've just bid on an additional 50 points for SSR. 
I purchased 130 points in May 2009 and quickly found that wouldnt be enough points.  If you ever plan to exchange points for RCI or elsewhere you need at least 160 points. I would have saved myself a couple hundred dollars if I had thought of that the first purchase. But still very excited to hopefully pass rofr with my additional 50.
50 SSR March UY(same UY as my origional 130) No points for 2009 and only 5 for 2010 at 73/point.
My first use of my DVC is coming up in just 39 Days to the Grand Califorinian for a short but magical visit.


----------



## Donald is #1

jtaylor123, Mr Smee23, hungerbell, good luck with your contracts! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
 



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (June) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- v 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
windi622---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20) member
*jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28) non-member*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7)
Tikihula------------- 70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $55, all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, member
*Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7)*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13) non-member 
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing
tomjul811------------ 120 SSR (???) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8) non-member
*hungerbell------------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts, member*


*WAITING - VB:*
princessbride6205---------  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Donald is #1

work2play said:


> Any chance we could remove the 2008 activity to another thread and show only 2009 activity? The year is more than 50% over....



We can if the consenus is to do that.  I actually posted that option about a year ago with a few other ideas and the consenus at that point was to leave the list as it is until it gets too large.
*
So fellow readers, what are your thoughts?  Would you like the list shortened to just '09 entries?*


----------



## mickeymit

Donald is #1 said:


> We can if the consenus is to do that.  I actually posted that option about a year ago with a few other ideas and the consenus at that point was to leave the list as it is until it gets too large.
> *
> So fellow readers, what are your thoughts?  Would you like the list shortened to just '09 entries?*



Personally, I think that more information is better (to a point).  The fact that this is not a normal year with the economy and lower prices being offered, accepted, and in many cases, making it through ROFR, it help to see the trend and how it has changed over time.

I'd say keep it for now and when it becomes unwieldy, then shorten it.


----------



## KerriL

Waiting on a 150 point contract at BWV.  
Took us years to make the move because as a travel agent(and former CM) I can typically get 50% off rack rates.  But usually never at BWV, which is our favorite.  So...
Made an offer and seller accepted on 7/24 
Signed contract and mailed deposit on 7/25
TSS emailed that they received check and sent it to escrow co. on 7/27

150 BWV (Dec) $80, 85 banked 08 points, all 09 & 10 points, buyer pays closing, no annual dues until 2010

So, what's the next step?  Sent to Disney for ROFR?

Kerri


----------



## mickeymit

KerriL said:


> Waiting on a 150 point contract at BWV.
> Took us years to make the move because as a travel agent(and former CM) I can typically get 50% off rack rates.  But usually never at BWV, which is our favorite.  So...
> Made an offer and seller accepted on 7/24
> Signed contract and mailed deposit on 7/25
> TSS emailed that they received check and sent it to escrow co. on 7/27
> 
> 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 85 banked 08 points, all 09 & 10 points, buyer pays closing, no annual dues until 2010
> 
> So, what's the next step?  Sent to Disney for ROFR?
> 
> Kerri



next step is wait, followed by wait, and then wait

ROFRs seem to be taking almost the full 30 days lately

Hopefully yours will be shorter.  Glad you like BWV, our contract just got approved last week.  Looking forward to trying it out!!

I would think your contract will be approved.  GOOD LUCK


----------



## KerriL

mickeymit said:


> next step is wait, followed by wait, and then wait
> 
> ROFRs seem to be taking almost the full 30 days lately
> 
> Hopefully yours will be shorter.  Glad you like BWV, our contract just got approved last week.  Looking forward to trying it out!!
> 
> I would think your contract will be approved.  GOOD LUCK



Yes, waiting and waiting and waiting!!!
Congrats to you on your contract!  That was a nice one!!!  
You will love the BWV.  When I first visited BWV on a CM training trip in 1997, I really didn't care for the area..thought it was too busy.  But my husband and I booked the BWI for our 10th anniversary after I had so many guests coming back and raving about it.  Well, once we stayed there, it became our favorite resort area.
Hopefully our contract will pass  Need to book next summer's trip.
Kerri


----------



## vzdisnuts

mickeymit said:


> Personally, I think that more information is better (to a point).  The fact that this is not a normal year with the economy and lower prices being offered, accepted, and in many cases, making it through ROFR, it help to see the trend and how it has changed over time.
> 
> I'd say keep it for now and when it becomes unwieldy, then shorten it.



Agreed.  I found the 2008 info very helpful for developing an offer on a contract, especially in light of the current economy (seeing trends and whatnot).  Perhaps as the list gets larger, 2008 can be trimmed down a month at a time?  Maybe try to maintain 14 months or so of history at all times?  

BTW - we're still sweating out ROFR on our first contract.  The waiting is the hardest part!!!


----------



## mickeymit

OK, we put in three contracts, generally lowball, to Disney.  We just got approved on our 3rd contract (prepared to close on all three and happy to get them, but now we need to pay for them).

Here is the last contract (no more in the works for a while!!).

Vera Beach, 250 Dec UY, 250 2007 points, 250 2008 points, 250 2009 points coming due in Dec.  $51 pp, 50/50 closing costs, seller to pay MF.


----------



## Opie100

mickeymit said:


> OK, we put in three contracts, generally lowball, to Disney.  We just got approved on our 3rd contract (prepared to close on all three and happy to get them, but now we need to pay for them).
> 
> Here is the last contract (no more in the works for a while!!).
> 
> Vera Beach, 250 Dec UY, 250 2007 points, 250 2008 points, 250 2009 points coming due in Dec.  $51 pp, 50/50 closing costs, seller to pay MF.



Congrats mickeymit! You are one lucky dude    I wish I had $75,000+ to spend on 1100 DVC points this summer.  Enjoy!  (Yes, I'm jealous.)


----------



## Donald is #1

KerriL, good luck with your contract! 

mickeymit, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
 



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
*mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf*




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- v 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
windi622---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20) member
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28) non-member
*KerriL-------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 85 banked 08 pts, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf *


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7)
Tikihula------------- 70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $55, all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, member
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13) non-member 
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing
tomjul811------------ 120 SSR (???) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8) non-member
hungerbell------------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts, member


*WAITING - VB:*
princessbride6205---------  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Chernabog#1fan

BGparadise said:


> 50 pt AKV $90/pt - Sept Use - 10 '09 pts  all '10 pts
> 
> Buyer payes closing and prorata of '09 pts
> 
> Submitted 7/13/2009 - First Contract
> 
> Now off to waiting


This sounds like a contract I am selling! Glad to know it is going to a fellow Disboard member. We have not had any of the contracts ROFR'ed that we sold, so I think it should be okay.


----------



## snowhyte

Made it through ROFR!!! New DVC member here!

VWL (Aug) 150 points $67.67/pt, 50/50 split on closing costs, no points for 2009, 150 points for 2010 (non member)

We think we got a really great deal! What makes it even sweeter is that we will be starting our vacation at WL tomorrow. Now I won't be as sad when we leave because I know we'll be back.


----------



## snowhyte

oops. So excited I forgot something.  submitted 7/6 & passed 7/29


----------



## KristenL

KristenL said:


> Submitted ~7/7 (not sure of the exact date), 50 OKW exp. 2042, $75, March UY, includes 50 banked 2008 points, all 2009 points and all 2010 points. Buyer to pay closing costs and MF on 2009 points.
> 
> Wish me luck! This will be my first DVC purchase. I am nervous and hoping I didn't jinx myself by already adding OKW to my signature!



Just received notice from TSS that Disney has waived!!


----------



## CleoPahd

CleoPahd said:


> We are anxiously waiting to pass ROFR on our first DVC property.
> 
> SSR 210 DEC  138 banked '08, 210 '09 and forward  $70pp submitted 7/8
> 
> We're keeping our fingers crossed.



We just got the word that Disney waived ROFR!  We're new owners....well, almost.  Now we just have to finish up all of the paperwork.


----------



## DVCGeek

snowhyte said:


> Made it through ROFR!!! New DVC member here!
> 
> VWL (Aug) 150 points $67.67/pt, 50/50 split on closing costs, no points for 2009, 150 points for 2010 (non member)
> 
> We think we got a really great deal! What makes it even sweeter is that we will be starting our vacation at WL tomorrow. Now I won't be as sad when we leave because I know we'll be back.



WOW, $67.67 sounds like a STEAL!  Welcome home.


----------



## Mamiamjo

TSS just emailed (earlier today) that Disney waived ROFR

Submitted July 9 and passed July 29

BCV 100pts Dec UY. $88/point. 36 '09 points. Buyer pays closing, Seller pays 09 MFs.


----------



## Donald is #1

snowhyte, KristenL, CleoPahd, Mamiamjo, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
*Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
 



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
*KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
*CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
*snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member*



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- v 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
windi622---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20) member
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28) non-member
KerriL-------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 85 banked 08 pts, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf 


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Tikihula------------- 70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $55, all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, member
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13) non-member 
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing
tomjul811------------ 120 SSR (???) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21)
hungerbell------------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts, member


*WAITING - VB:*
princessbride6205---------  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Carson2004

SSR (March) 100 points - all of 09 available - $70 a point - buyer/seller split closing costs, seller pays mf
Submitted 7/2 passed 7/29

New member

Looking forward to first WDW trip in 2010!


----------



## katydidbug1

My Husband(Mr Smee23) and I  had our paper work submitted on 7/7 for ROFR, and I have noticed that several contracts that submitted just before us and just after us have passed ROFR.  Should we be worried?  Do they not do them in order?

When he called to check on this, he was told they come back in groups, does this mean they are looking at ours more carefully?    I guess I just don't understand they way this works.


----------



## culli

katydidbug1 said:


> My Husband and I (Mr Smee23) had our paper work submitted on 7/7 for ROFR, and I have noticed that several contracts that submitted just before us and just after us have passed ROFR. Should we be worried? Do they not do them in order?
> 
> When he called to check on this, he was told they come back in groups, does this mean they are looking at ours more carefully?  I guess I just don't understand they way this works.


 
I don't think anyone truely "understands" how Disney handles ROFR.  I wouldn't read anything into what occured for others except for trends on price. ROFR is a shot in the dark, if you submit an agressive (low) offer you lower your chances of passing ROFR if you submit a high offer you improve your chances - that is about the only certain thing you can count on.


----------



## Opie100

katydidbug1 said:


> My Husband(Mr Smee23) and I  had our paper work submitted on 7/7 for ROFR, and I have noticed that several contracts that submitted just before us and just after us have passed ROFR.  Should we be worried?  Do they not do them in order?
> 
> When he called to check on this, he was told they come back in groups, does this mean they are looking at ours more carefully?    I guess I just don't understand they way this works.



Once you know you've submitted to Disney, put a note on the calendar to check with your agent 31 days later, and then *forget about it* for the next month.  Instead, go bowling, watch a movie, go to the lake, eat ice cream, play cards, bet on horses, learn to do the moonwalk, donate to charity, take acting classes, create a blog, organize your sock drawer, quit smoking, write your congressman, tend your garden, whatever... just ignore this until you hit 31 days.  Life is too short to stress!


----------



## Donald is #1

Carson2004, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
 



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
*Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member*




*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- v 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
windi622---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20) member
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28) non-member
KerriL-------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 85 banked 08 pts, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf 


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Tikihula------------- 70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $55, all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, member
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13) non-member 
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing
tomjul811------------ 120 SSR (???) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21)
hungerbell------------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts, member


*WAITING - VB:*
princessbride6205---------  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## cvjw

katydidbug1 said:


> My Husband(Mr Smee23) and I  had our paper work submitted on 7/7 for ROFR, and I have noticed that several contracts that submitted just before us and just after us have passed ROFR.  Should we be worried?  Do they not do them in order?
> 
> When he called to check on this, he was told they come back in groups, does this mean they are looking at ours more carefully?    I guess I just don't understand they way this works.



We submited 2 different contracts to Disney for ROFR one day apart.  One was approved at 21 days, the other took 30 days.  Our reseller also mentioned the stacks theory, so evidently our 2 contracts were in very different stacks.  They even called Disney to make sure that our second contract hadn't been lost along the way.  It is hard to be patient, but hopefully it will work out in the end, both of ours did.


----------



## nickspace

Our points finally posted and we are done with the process. 3 months or torture but worth it.


----------



## gamomof2

150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, seller pays '09 MF, buyer pays closing costs (sub 6/9, passed 6/31)


----------



## KerriL

nickspace said:


> Our points finally posted and we are done with the process. 3 months or torture but worth it.



Congrats!!  But 3 months?  Ugh, that stinks.
It's only been a week and I'm chomping at the bit already!!  I won't be able to make a ressie at 11 months out for next July at BWV...that's not good as I wanted a Boardwalk view for our first trip "home".


----------



## NYmickey

FINALLY WE PASSED!!! While my family and I were on vacation in Maryland, (we got alittle antsy because the WiFi had been knocked out during a storm) so we called our agent to see if he had heard and he hadn't, but said a stack had come in.  He said he would check and see if we were in the pile and call us back if we were.  Well 3 minutes later we got a call back.  We were submitted for ROFR on 7/7 and got the approval notice on 7/29.  My question is what happens now?  How long does it take to close and what does that entail? How long after closing do we get the final paperwork or member number?


----------



## mcgonagallmom

nickspace said:


> Our points finally posted and we are done with the process. 3 months or torture but worth it.



Hey Nickspace, how long did it take for the points to post once the title co. told you they had "closed the file and sent things to Disney"?  Just curious, because I want so badly to call on Monday and see if our DVC account has been set up (one of our two contracts closed on Thursday)...


----------



## mcgonagallmom

cvjw said:


> We submited 2 different contracts to Disney for ROFR one day apart.  One was approved at 21 days, the other took 30 days.  Our reseller also mentioned the stacks theory, so evidently our 2 contracts were in very different stacks.  They even called Disney to make sure that our second contract hadn't been lost along the way.  It is hard to be patient, but hopefully it will work out in the end, both of ours did.



Hey---we are closing on two different resale contracts like you, and both passed ROFR.  When you closed, did DVC automagically combine the two contracts for you into one member number (not one contract with inseparable points, but one member number)?  Just curious...


----------



## Donald is #1

gamomof2, NYmickey, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
 



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
*gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf




*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- v 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
windi622---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20) member
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28) non-member
KerriL-------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 85 banked 08 pts, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf 


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Tikihula------------- 70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $55, all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, member
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13) non-member 
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing
tomjul811------------ 120 SSR (???) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21)
hungerbell------------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts, member


*WAITING - VB:*
princessbride6205---------  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## cvjw

mcgonagallmom said:


> Hey---we are closing on two different resale contracts like you, and both passed ROFR.  When you closed, did DVC automagically combine the two contracts for you into one member number (not one contract with inseparable points, but one member number)?  Just curious...



I have talked to the title company and they said that both of our contracts are titled exactly the same, so they should go into the same account.  I don't know for sure, as we are still waiting for the final closing.  This waiting is killing me!


----------



## vzdisnuts

Just got word that Disney has waived ROFR on our contract.  Details:

100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member TTS

We are now officially wicked excited (nice to be off those pins and needles)!!!

Cheers!


----------



## princessbride6205

We passed! 
Disney waived ROFR today on our 1st contract. 

50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member


----------



## Mr Smee23

Congratulations!
We just found out that we passed, too.  So excited now.  270 at okw for 67 a point.  all '08 points and '09 points. We pay all closing costs and '09 mfs


----------



## prljamjeep

We just passed ROFR on our first contract

Details

220 points @ SSR  $68/pt  162 '10 pts & all '11 points.  Submitted 7/15 passed 8/5


----------



## Donald is #1

vzdisnuts, princessbride6205, Mr Smee23, prljamjeep, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
 



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
*Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
*vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS* 
*prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
*princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member*



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- v 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
windi622---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20) member
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28) non-member
KerriL-------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 85 banked 08 pts, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf 


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Tikihula------------- 70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $55, all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
tomjul811------------ 120 SSR (???) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21)
hungerbell------------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts, member


*WAITING - VB:*
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Aubie881

Past ROFR, 50 points,$60 per point VB.  6 2009 points, 50 2010 points.  Buyer pays MF on remaining 09 points, and closing cost.  Submitted July 15, passed Aug 5.


----------



## mcgonagallmom

Woo-hoo!!! We just received our welcome package today...and an email from the title company that our second contract closed today!!!  Gonna call tomorrow and see if we can get a reservation soon...wish me luck!!


----------



## Donald is #1

Aubie881, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
 



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
*Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member*



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- v 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
windi622---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20) member
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28) non-member
KerriL-------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 85 banked 08 pts, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf 


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Tikihula------------- 70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $55, all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
tomjul811------------ 120 SSR (???) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21)
hungerbell------------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts, member


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## 1pirate1princess

We finally did it 
Put in an offer on SSR resale this week and seller signed contract today.....So, it's in Disney's hands.
Details: SSR 150 points, Dec UY
150 banked '08 points and 124 '09 points
$70/point  Buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (except for 26 borrowed points)
It is our 10 Year Anniversary gift to our family (IF it passes ROFR!)


----------



## illuzion

First time DVC buyer, was sitting on the fence for a while, and decided to take the plunge, 150 SSR contract June use year, $68/pt, no 2009 points, 130 2010 points, buyer paying closing, submitted 7/16/09, disney ROFR'd 8/6/09.

Before giving up, I'll try one more, 150 pt BCV june use year, $81/pt, 95 2009 pts, all 2010 pts, buyer pays closing, submitted 8/7/09, ????????


----------



## Donald is #1

1pirate1princess, illuzion, good luck with your contracts!  

illuzion, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
 



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
*illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member*



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- v 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
*illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7) non-member*


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
windi622---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20) member
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28) non-member
KerriL-------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 85 banked 08 pts, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf 


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Tikihula------------- 70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $55, all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
tomjul811------------ 120 SSR (???) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21)
hungerbell------------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts, member
*1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf*


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## BigDogMom7

illuzion said:


> First time DVC buyer, was sitting on the fence for a while, and decided to take the plunge, 150 SSR contract June use year, $68/pt, no 2009 points, 130 2010 points, buyer paying closing, submitted 7/16/09, disney ROFR'd 8/6/09.
> 
> Before giving up, I'll try one more, 150 pt BCV june use year, $81/pt, 95 2009 pts, all 2010 pts, buyer pays closing, submitted 8/7/09, ????????



Even if it gets ROFR'd, don't give up!  In the last 6 months, there have been at least two BCV contracts that passed ROFR at 80 (mine was one of them), and then there were two that were ROFR'd (at 80 and 81).  Keep trying!!


----------



## Opie100

illuzion said:


> First time DVC buyer, was sitting on the fence for a while, and decided to take the plunge, 150 SSR contract June use year, $68/pt, no 2009 points, 130 2010 points, buyer paying closing, submitted 7/16/09, disney ROFR'd 8/6/09.
> 
> Before giving up, I'll try one more, 150 pt BCV june use year, $81/pt, 95 2009 pts, all 2010 pts, buyer pays closing, submitted 8/7/09, ????????



Who is ultimately paying for 2009 MF?  That plays a role.


----------



## silmarg

illuzion said:


> First time DVC buyer, was sitting on the fence for a while, and decided to take the plunge, 150 SSR contract June use year, $68/pt, no 2009 points, 130 2010 points, buyer paying closing, submitted 7/16/09, disney ROFR'd 8/6/09.


Wow  I am sort of surprised this one didn't pass.  Maybe its the June UY.

Keep plugging away, I am sure you will get one at a good price...


----------



## vzdisnuts

illuzion said:


> First time DVC buyer, was sitting on the fence for a while, and decided to take the plunge, 150 SSR contract June use year, $68/pt, no 2009 points, 130 2010 points, buyer paying closing, submitted 7/16/09, disney ROFR'd 8/6/09.
> 
> Before giving up, I'll try one more, 150 pt BCV june use year, $81/pt, 95 2009 pts, all 2010 pts, buyer pays closing, submitted 8/7/09, ????????





silmarg said:


> Wow  I am sort of surprised this one didn't pass.  Maybe its the June UY.
> 
> Keep plugging away, I am sure you will get one at a good price...



That pesky June UY again!  Good luck with the BCV contract!


----------



## KerriL

vzdisnuts said:


> That pesky June UY again!  Good luck with the BCV contract!



What's the significance of the June use year?


----------



## KerriL

Ok..apparently the seller is having issues with probate in the state of Fl and this will hold up the sale.  We have decided to make an offer on another contract rather than wait it out with our original.  So, here are the details.
Here's the original one:
150 BWV (Dec) $80, 85 banked 08 pts, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf 

And the new:
150 BWV (Feb) $76, 51 points currently available(40 + 11 pts in holding status which need to be used by 2/10/09 ?) and 150 points coming on 2/1/10,buyer pays closing and 09 mf 

Made an offer yesterday 8/10/09, faxed and mailed contract as well.
Went to Disney for ROFR today 8/11/09

Kerri


----------



## tomjul811

I was wondering the same thing about use year.  I am waiting on ROFR on a SSR contract with an OCT. use year.  OCT. use years seem few and far between.  Is this something I should worry about.  Is there any trend between use year and ROFR


----------



## silmarg

Some of us lurking this thread have been trying to decipher why two similar contracts have different ROFR outcomes.

One theory is that June UYs seem to attract ROFRs that other UYs dont.

One could rationalize that a June UY would be good for a family with children and could pick from the summer months to make a ressie (and cancel) and not have issues with banking.

But who really knows...


----------



## vzdisnuts

KerriL said:


> What's the significance of the June use year?



Seems like we've been on a stretch where most June UY SSR contracts are being bought back.  Similar contracts (same price, stripped or not, etc.) with different UY have passed, but June SSR contracts seem to be bought back lately more often than not.  That conclusion is totally unscientific though and only based on what it posted in this forum...


----------



## astro784

We finally decided to buy! 

Details: BCV 200 points Feb UY
117 banked 09 points, all 2010 points
$86/point  buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MFs

went to ROFR today - fingers crossed it passes


----------



## dvcihp

SSR Dec UY 150 pts;  $67/pt.  150 banked '08; all '09 and '10; buyer pays closing and '09 MF; submitted 7/15 passed 8/10.


----------



## Nutty4Disney

We are waiting on ROFR
160 pts, AKV, $80/pt., Feb. use year, no points until 2010, submitted 7/24; new member


----------



## silmarg

illuzion said:


> First time DVC buyer, was sitting on the fence for a while, and decided to take the plunge, 150 SSR contract June use year, $68/pt, no 2009 points, 130 2010 points, buyer paying closing, submitted 7/16/09, disney ROFR'd 8/6/09.





dvcihp said:


> SSR Dec UY 150 pts;  $67/pt.  150 banked '08; all '09 and '10; buyer pays closing and '09 MF; submitted 7/15 passed 8/10.



2 SSR 150 pts contracts.  Sumitted one day apart.  One is loaded with points and is $67.  One is kinda stripped at $68.  And Disney ROFRs the $68 contract!

Does this lend credence to the June UY theory?


----------



## KerriL

vzdisnuts said:


> Seems like we've been on a stretch where most June UY SSR contracts are being bought back.  Similar contracts (same price, stripped or not, etc.) with different UY have passed, but June SSR contracts seem to be bought back lately more often than not.  That conclusion is totally unscientific though and only based on what it posted in this forum...



Really!!  A June use year always appealed to me since we will vacation mostly in the summers but also will want an occaisional week in the fall and early December.
But I have not found the right contract with a June use year...Maybe that's a good thing with all the ROFR happening with June UY.


----------



## Jason@dvcstore

The Timeshare Store, Inc.® received 6 waivers today.  Don't have the specifics (actually not in the office tonight) on points but here are some details.

1) Boardwalk Villas 230 points and price per point was $78
2) Old Key West (expired 2042) 200 points and price per point was $65 
3) Saratoga Springs 150 points and price per point was $74
4) Saratoga Springs 210 points and price per point was $72
5) Saratoga Springs 100 points and price per point was $72
6) Saratoga Springs 120 points and price per point was $69


----------



## epress

Just got the word that Disney Waived- Woohoo!!!!!!

epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21)


----------



## jimbostacks

I have been watching this thread and it looks like Disney is at three weeks.  My contract just passed ROFR.

SSR 100 pts  October use year  $72  60 pts from '08 banked, all '09 and '10 pts.  Buyer MF, Buyer/seller split closing.  Submitted 7/20, waived 8/10.

thanks


----------



## Donald is #1

KerriL, astro784, Nutty4Disney, good luck with your contracts!  

KerriL, sorry to hear that there are problems with your first contract.  

dvcihp, epress, jimbostacks, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Jason@dvcstore, thank you for the updates! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
*anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS*
 



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
*anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS*
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
*dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)*
*anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS*
*anon------------------ 210 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS*
*anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS*
*anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS*
*epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10)*
*jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)*




*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member
*Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24) non-member *


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7) non-member
*astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10)*


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
windi622---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20) member
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28) non-member
*KerriL-------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf *


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Tikihula------------- 70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $55, all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
tomjul811------------ 120 SSR (???) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
hungerbell------------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts, member
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## podsnel

i think June UY might be one of the "less points" use years.  I could be way off, but I still watch for June UY and feel like they hardly ever come up.  When I asked, i was told that not all use years have the same amount and that June might be one of those "lesser point" years.  I believe that's true, and felt VERY fortunate when we finally got our June UY BCV points earlier this year!


----------



## epress

Not sure if this really matters but the 210 SSR that Jason from TSS reported yesterday is my contract -so you have it on the list twice.


----------



## john5cc

SSR 160 pt, June UY, 1 '09, all '10 and '11, Seller pays '09 MF, Buyer Pays Closing, $64.50 per point. Submitted on 8/10, will follow-up once I get the word.

I was looking for a June UY, hope that this pretty bare contract makes it through ROFR.

This board was very helpful, thanks to all.


----------



## silmarg

john5cc said:


> SSR 160 pt, June UY, 1 '09, all '10 and '11, Seller pays '09 MF, Buyer Pays Closing, $64.50 per point. Submitted on 8/10, will follow-up once I get the word.
> 
> I was looking for a June UY, hope that this pretty bare contract makes it through ROFR.
> 
> This board was very helpful, thanks to all.



Nice deal if it passes John.  I hope it makes it thru (as after I stay at SSR in a couple of weeks I hope to get something just like you are buying... hopefully at the same price).


----------



## illuzion

Opie100 said:


> Who is ultimately paying for 2009 MF?  That plays a role.



Buyer pays dues on available 2009 points, seller pays on used 2009 points


----------



## Donald is #1

epress, thank you for the update! 

john5cc, good luck with your contracts!  


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
 



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)




*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24) non-member 


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7) non-member
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10)


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
windi622---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20) member
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28) non-member
KerriL-------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Tikihula------------- 70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $55, all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
tomjul811------------ 120 SSR (???) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
hungerbell------------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts, member
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
*john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10)*


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Opie100

silmarg said:


> 2 SSR 150 pts contracts.  Sumitted one day apart.  One is loaded with points and is $67.  One is kinda stripped at $68.  And Disney ROFRs the $68 contract!
> 
> Does this lend credence to the June UY theory?



Don't forget that who pays MF plays a role as well.


----------



## Owen_Mc

150 boardwalk points october use year 75 a point no 2009 fees. Seller pays all closing costs. 150 points available October 1 no banked points. Disney exercised ROFR.


----------



## Donald is #1

Owen_Mc, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
 



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)




*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
*Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf*



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24) non-member 


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7) non-member
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10)


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
windi622---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20) member
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28) non-member
KerriL-------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Tikihula------------- 70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $55, all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
tomjul811------------ 120 SSR (???) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
hungerbell------------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts, member
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10)


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Tikihula

You can move me from the Waiting - OKW list to the Hooray, Disney Waived ROFR list!  

Tikihula------------- 70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5).

Somehow I missed Jaki's email on the 5th and got an email today stating closing documents would be emailed to me early next week.  Huh?  All that anticipation and I didn't receive the much anticipated You Passed ROFR email!  Sure was a let-down but hey, can't complain.  Got the contract, didn't I?


----------



## Sabor

OKW (2042) June - 310 points - TTS
166 banked from 08, all 09 available.
$65, seller pays 09 maintenance fees

Fingers crossed


----------



## Donald is #1

Tikihula, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Sabor, good luck with your contract! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
 



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
*Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)*
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)




*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24) non-member 


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7) non-member
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10)


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
windi622---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20) member
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28) non-member
KerriL-------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $55, all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, member
*Sabor--------------- 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf, TTS*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
tomjul811------------ 120 SSR (???) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
hungerbell------------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts, member
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10)


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## tomjul811

just passed ROFR on 08/14/09

tomjul811------------ 120 SSR (OCT) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf  Submitted 7/23 passed 08/14


----------



## aharbin88

Sorry this took so long, but WE PASSED! We are officially DVC owners! We closed on July 31st, but right after that we we welcomed our newest princess into our family. It's been an exciting few weeks!


----------



## Anna114

aharbin88 said:


> Sorry this took so long, but WE PASSED! We are officially DVC owners! We closed on July 31st, but right after that we we welcomed our newest princess into our family. It's been an exciting few weeks!



Congratulations on everything! You must be on


----------



## Donald is #1

tomjul811, aharbin88, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
 



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
*tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)*
*aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24) non-member 


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7) non-member
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10)


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
windi622---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20) member
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28) non-member
KerriL-------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $55, all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, member
Sabor--------------- 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf, TTS


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
hungerbell------------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts, member
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10)


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## luvthedis

Just submitted to Disney:

OKW (not extended)- 50 pts., Sept. UY, all '09 and '10 points, $70 per point, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 maintenance fees, member.

Here's hoping.....


----------



## hungerbell

I just received brightness in an otherwise very bad week... We passed ROFR 
50 points Mar UY, no points this year, only 5 for 2010. $73.00
Was sent in July 28.
Hopefully this means things are looking up


----------



## Donald is #1

luvthedis, good luck with your contract! 

hungerbell, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
 



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
*hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24) non-member 


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7) non-member
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10)


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
windi622---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20) member
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28) non-member
KerriL-------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $55, all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, member
Sabor--------------- 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf, TTS
*luvthedis------------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, member*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10)


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Big Kid

I feel a little weird posting financial details of our pending DVC purchase, but the information you all have volunteered has been helpful to us so here goes.

Our offer of $81 per point for a 175-point AKV contract, August UY, with 19 2009 points and all 2010 points, was accepted by the buyer and submitted to Disney for ROFR on August 8 (don't know if Disney was actually working on Saturday).  We hope to be first time DVC owners if this clears.

P.S.  Thanks too for all the helpful posts on these boards which covered every conceivable question we had (and many more that we would never have thought of).


----------



## BigDogMom7

No reason to feel weird!  The information is the most helpful if many people submit their details.  Wishing you luck with ROFR!


----------



## jtaylor123

We passed ROFR today. It took two attempts to get a June UY but we did it.

160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28) non-member.
Thanks to Carrie @ A Timeshare Broker


----------



## Nutty4Disney

Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24) non-member 

Our 30 days are almost up. I am getting antsy. Is this a bad sign or is Disney just slow? I guess the first time is always the hardest. LOL


----------



## TLSnell1981

Oops!! I did it again!!!

105 BWV (Aug), all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing. $83


----------



## TLSnell1981

Nutty4Disney said:


> Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24) non-member
> 
> Our 30 days are almost up. I am getting antsy. Is this a bad sign or is Disney just slow? I guess the first time is always the hardest. LOL



It was different each time we purchased a resale. I wouldn't read too much into the wait, but I would call to see what your status is.  The person assigned to your ROFR may be on vacation, sick or etc.... This happened to us the first time.

Pixie Dust!!!


----------



## Donald is #1

Big Kid, TLSnell1981, good luck with your contracts! 

jtaylor123, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
*jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member*
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24) non-member 
*Big Kid------------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8) non-members*


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7) non-member
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10)


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
windi622---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20) member
KerriL-------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
*TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing *



*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $55, all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, member
Sabor--------------- 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf, TTS
luvthedis------------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10)


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## egorss78

Waited until points were posted to my account, but here is mine.  We figured disney would exerise ROFR, but lucky for us they did not.

Thanks again for all the infomation in this thread, it was of great help.

Egorss78------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, All 2009 and 2010 (sub 6/30) Member Buyer pays all closing

DVC approved, ROFR waived 7/24


----------



## Checkers

Here's our info:  150 BWV (Oct.) $78 all '09 & '10 pts., buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf, submitted 8/17.

We are already members (OKW).


----------



## silmarg

egorss78 said:


> Waited until points were posted to my account, but here is mine.  We figured disney would exerise ROFR, but lucky for us they did not.
> 
> Thanks again for all the infomation in this thread, it was of great help.
> 
> Egorss78------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, All 2009 and 2010 (sub 6/30) Member Buyer pays all closing
> 
> DVC approved, ROFR waived 7/24



WOW what a great deal!

And a June UY no less!

Which Real Estate Broker did u use?


----------



## claireloveseeyore

Disney has waived their right of refusal and approved our purchase of 160 pts at SSR .

$67 per point, 160 points, Dec use year  submitted on 31 July and approved 20 August.  

Hopefully will not be too long before we can book with our additional points. Already own at SSR.


----------



## Nutty4Disney

Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24) non-member 
Just got a call from TSS and Disney bought the contract. Guess I start over. I am so disappointed. I guess it was too good to be true.


----------



## egorss78

silmarg said:


> WOW what a great deal!
> 
> And a June UY no less!
> 
> Which Real Estate Broker did u use?




Yeah, like I said my wife and I expected disney to buy it back.  Since we already owned points and this is a minor add on, figured we would take the chance on price. Worked out in the end for us.  

We used **********.com, worked with Jaki.


----------



## windi622

Waa Waa   

We just got word that Disney exercised their ROFR.  The contract we had was:  200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20) member.

I would be lying if I said I wasn't surprised.  

Oh well, here goes.  We made another offer on another contract.  Will probably work out better for us.  Here goes!  

175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08- 175 banked '09- all '10. buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf.  

The offer was accepted by seller, so we will hopefully be submitted for ROFR in the next few days...


----------



## TLSnell1981

windi622 said:


> Waa Waa
> 
> We just got word that Disney exercised their ROFR.  The contract we had was:  200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20) member.
> 
> I would be lying if I said I wasn't surprised.
> 
> Oh well, here goes.  We made another offer on another contract.  Will probably work out better for us.  Here goes!
> 
> 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08- 175 banked '09- all '10. buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf.
> 
> The offer was accepted by seller, so we will hopefully be submitted for ROFR in the next few days...



Good luck and Pixie Dust.

We purchased 150 Aug UY for $81 per point over a year ago. Maybe, this one will be accepted. I'm really a little surprised the ROFR your other contract. I've had a tough time finding small Aug. UY resales. Perhaps, that is why Disney bought it? Ugh, I hope this isn't a bad omen. That's why I didn't bicker over the price for my new contract...... I want the Aug UY.


----------



## Donald is #1

egorss78, claireloveseeyore, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Checkers, windi622, good luck with your contracts! 

Nutty4Disney, windi622, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
*Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** *
*claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
*Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
*windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member*



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member
Big Kid------------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8) non-members


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7) non-member
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10)


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
KerriL-------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing 
*Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/17) members*
*windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, member*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $55, all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, member
Sabor--------------- 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf, TTS
luvthedis------------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10)


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## GoofItUp

Just adding mine in!  We are hoping this makes us first-time DVC members!

100 BCV (Sep) $93 all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF, sub'd 8/12.  

Funny thing....I was just thinking today that's it's been a while since the contract was sub'd to Disney and we should be hearing back soon.  When I started to post this I realized it was only NINE DAYS.  Everything else in my life is going at lightening speed but somehow time has slowed down for this!


----------



## ToodlesRN

Our contract just got Rofrd today by Disney, we were selling AKV 160 points no 2009 points for $80 per point.


----------



## ToodlesRN

Nutty4Disney said:


> Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24) non-member
> Just got a call from TSS and Disney bought the contract. Guess I start over. I am so disappointed. I guess it was too good to be true.



Wow Terri I think we were the sellers on this contract, I was wondering if a disser was buying our contract! So sorry that we couldn't make it happen keep trying


----------



## GottaRun

Just wanted to add ours to the list.  150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts., buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split 09MF. (Sub 8/20)


----------



## Donald is #1

GoofItUp, GottaRun, good luck with your contracts! 

ToodlesRN, thank you for the information.  I think that I am going to assume that it is the same contract.  

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member
Big Kid------------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8) non-members


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7) non-member
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10)
*GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12) *
*GottaRun-------------- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/20) non-members*


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
KerriL-------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing 
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/17) members
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $55, all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, member
Sabor--------------- 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf, TTS
luvthedis------------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10)


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Nutty4Disney

ToodlesRN said:


> Our contract just got Rofrd today by Disney, we were selling AKV 160 points no 2009 points for $80 per point.



Well I think that was us that was trying to buy it. So we are back to searching again. Just wish it was us and not Disney that got the contract.


----------



## fusc1

We submitted an offer through Fidelity for 200 points at SSR on July 30 and Today (August 25) we were notified that Disney exercised ROFR.

The details were:
$60.00/point, asking price we didn't lowball.
We would pay maintenance on 92 points, that would be available in Sept. and all closing costs.  All 2010 points available Sept. 2010.
We are not current members.

Hope this helps save someone else the hassle of waiting a month to get told NO.

Anthony and Young


----------



## Donald is #1

fusc1, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
*fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity*



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member
Big Kid------------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8) non-members


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7) non-member
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10)
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12) 
GottaRun-------------- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/20) non-members


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
KerriL-------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing 
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/17) members
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $55, all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, member
Sabor--------------- 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf, TTS
luvthedis------------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10)


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Angela Carmel IN

Disney ROFR'd our contract today, submitted 7/28. 210 points SSR, March use year, no 2009 points, all 2010 points. $60 per point. Seller pays closing. Jaki and ****. Non-member.


----------



## camillatin

DH and I received notification today from TSS that we were submitted to Disney for ROFR.  110 AKV (Sept), no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, $83/pt (non-member).

Crossing our fingers that we'll be welcomed home (albeit next year)!


----------



## Donald is #1

Angela Carmel IN, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised! 

camillatin, good luck with your contract! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
*Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member*



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member
Big Kid------------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8) non-members
*camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26) non-member, TSS*


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7) non-member
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10)
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12) 
GottaRun-------------- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/20) non-members


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
KerriL-------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing 
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/17) members
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $55, all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, member
Sabor--------------- 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf, TTS
luvthedis------------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10)


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Big Kid

I just got word that Disney has exercised ROFR on the contract that we were attempting to buy.  Back to the drawing board.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

*BWV Dreamin's Brother* - Passed!!! OKW 190 pts., all '08's banked, all '09 and '10 pts. Paid NO closing!! $52/pt!!!


----------



## Mlissa88

BWV Dreamin said:


> *BWV Dreamin's Brother* - Passed!!! OKW 190 pts., all '08's banked, all '09 and '10 pts. Paid NO closing!! $52/pt!!!



wow...that's crazy and you are right...that IS the deal of the decade!  I'm jealous!   Good for him!


----------



## Mlissa88

Mlissa88 said:


> wow...that's crazy and you are right...that IS the deal of the decade!  I'm jealous!   Good for him!



Just curious and if you are willing to share....was he a new member or exisiting?   Which agency did he use?


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Mlissa88 said:


> Just curious and if you are willing to share....was he a new member or exisiting? Which agency did he use?


 send me a PM......


----------



## Nutty4Disney

Since Disney exercised their ROFR on our last try we found another contract. We will see how this one goes. 160 points AKV; $85 a point; Dec. use year; 09 and 10 points plus 96 points banked from 08; selling to pay 09 fees. We are (will be) new members.


----------



## Checkers

BWV Dreamin said:


> *BWV Dreamin's Brother* - Passed!!! OKW 190 pts., all '08's banked, all '09 and '10 pts. Paid NO closing!! $52/pt!!!



Congratulations to your brother, what a great deal!!!  Do you mind telling us what reseller he used and how long it took to pass ROFR?

Again, always great to hear good news!


----------



## Donald is #1

Big Kid, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised! 

BWV Dreamin's brother, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Nutty4Disney, good luck with your contract! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
*BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee*
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
*Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26) non-member, TSS
*Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 96 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, non-member*


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7) non-member
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10)
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12) 
GottaRun-------------- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/20) non-members


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
KerriL-------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing 
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/17) members
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, member
Sabor--------------- 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf, TTS
luvthedis------------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10)


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Dopeyforlife

YES!!! We got approved. We started on 08/01/09 with a hold on it and just got the email today (08/28/09) that Disney is approving the transaction. Here are the details. 

60 points. August use year. 20 points currently available and 60 points coming on 8/1/10. Priced at $84/pt


----------



## NannyRose

Passed ROFR on 8/28/09; Buying 270 points OKW( original ) at $67.  Yeah for Pixie Dust !!


----------



## toniosmom

BWV Dreamin said:


> *BWV Dreamin's Brother* - Passed!!! OKW 190 pts., all '08's banked, all '09 and '10 pts. Paid NO closing!! $52/pt!!!



How the heck did THAT pass?   Is your brother related to Robert Iger or something?  

I just can't understand Disney logic these days.  I've seen stripped contracts ROFR'd and loaded contracts pass, and vice versa.  I just don't get it.

Even though I'm just a BIT jealous (ok...A LOT jealous), I am happy for your brother and wish him many years of enjoyment.


----------



## 5forDiz

BWV Dreamin said:


> *BWV Dreamin's Brother* - Passed!!! OKW 190 pts., all '08's banked, all '09 and '10 pts. Paid NO closing!! $52/pt!!!





WOW !!!  How awesome for your bro !!!!!   Gotta show this to my DH....thinking that our OKW could use some adding-on via resale market


----------



## Donald is #1

Dopeyforlife, NannyRose, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
*NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)*
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 96 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, non-member


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7) non-member
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10)
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12) 
GottaRun-------------- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/20) non-members


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
KerriL-------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing 
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/17) members
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, member
Sabor--------------- 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf, TTS
luvthedis------------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10)


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Donald is #1

Dopeyforlife said:


> YES!!! We got approved. We started on 08/01/09 with a hold on it and just got the email today (08/28/09) that Disney is approving the transaction. Here are the details.
> 
> 60 points. August use year. 20 points currently available and 60 points coming on 8/1/10. Priced at $84/pt




Which resort?


----------



## WiggleWorm

Yay!  AKV, 50 pts, Aug UY, $87/pt, no pts until 2010 (then all 50).  Began process & put in offer with TSS on 8/2, seller accepted 8/3, went to Disney 8/4, found out we got it yesterday, 8/28.  First time buyer.  Can't wait until we can make our ressie to go in Aug 2010!


----------



## CanadianDH

CanadianDH----- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members


----------



## Donald is #1

WiggleWorm, CanadianDH, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
*WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS*



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
*CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members *



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 96 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, non-member


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7) non-member
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10)
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12) 
GottaRun-------------- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/20) non-members


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
KerriL-------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing 
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/17) members
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, member
Sabor--------------- 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf, TTS
luvthedis------------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10)


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## leise

We passed, we heard back on the 14th August but I haven't had a chance to post. I think we waited just over 3 weeks.

So the details are

 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, member


----------



## cvjw

We passed ROFR on Friday.  200 OKW points, exp 2042, March use year.  $65 a point, 192 '08 points, all '09 and '10 points.  Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs.  Member


----------



## saintstickets

I have been lurking in this board trying to find some pattern to the way Disney responds to prospective purchases for their ROFR.  Obviously price/pt  is a major factor but that does not appear to be the only one.  Can anyone give me some insight as to what are the determining factors as to why Disney lets offer A go through but exercises their ROFR on offer B?  I want to make an offer but do not want to over pay or insult the seller either.  Y'all have been great in enlightening me on this process...please keep shining the light on me!!  
Bill B


----------



## MissScarlet

We passed ROFR, just got the email 15 minutes ago!
25 OKW Points at $74/pt, April Use Year, 2042 Exp Date
All 2008, 2009, and 2010 points.
Buyer pays 2009 Dues and Closing.
We are non-members.


----------



## astro784

astro784 said:


> We finally decided to buy!
> 
> Details: BCV 200 points Feb UY
> 117 banked 09 points, all 2010 points
> $86/point  buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MFs
> 
> went to ROFR today - fingers crossed it passes



WOOHOO!!!! We just got an email from TSS saying we passed ROFR!!!


----------



## Donald is #1

leise, cvjw, MissScarlet,  astro784, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
*astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
*leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member*
*cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member *
*MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members*
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 96 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, non-member


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12) 
GottaRun-------------- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/20) non-members


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
KerriL-------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing 
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/17) members
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Sabor--------------- 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf, TTS
luvthedis------------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10)


*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## huladad

passed ROFR ---------250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1)


----------



## 1pirate1princess

PASSED ROFR!!!!
150 points SSR, $70 point....This Friday would be 4 weeks from submission to Disney.....
I can't believe it!!!


----------



## illuzion

Passed ROFR today, submitted on 8/7/09, the mouse waived on 9/1/09.  150BCV, $81/pt.  95 2009 points (buyer pays dues on available points), all 2010 points.  

Go figure, disney ROFR's an SSR at $68/pt last month and they let a BCV at $81 go through.   The only possible explanation I can think of is they are still actively selling SSR (probably due to expiration year), and they still have demand for add-ons.

Hopefully closing paperwork will come soon.


----------



## TLSnell1981

saintstickets said:


> I have been lurking in this board trying to find some pattern to the way Disney responds to prospective purchases for their ROFR.  Obviously price/pt  is a major factor but that does not appear to be the only one.  Can anyone give me some insight as to what are the determining factors as to why Disney lets offer A go through but exercises their ROFR on offer B?  I want to make an offer but do not want to over pay or insult the seller either.  Y'all have been great in enlightening me on this process...please keep shining the light on me!!
> Bill B



It also depends on whether or not they need points in a particular UY. Say they may have a waitlist for BWV add-ons for Sept. UY. They have no points to sell, but the right resale becomes available. It gets ROFR so Dis now has points for their waitlist. (at least, this is what I was told)


----------



## john5cc

Just heared from Jaki and we passed ROFR.  Here are the details.  160 SSR June use year, $64.50 per point, 1 09 pt, all 160 pts for '10.  Seller pays 09 mf, buyer pays closing.  We are non members. Submitted 8/10, passed 9/1.  

This board has been great. Thank you to all who contribute and particularly to my fellow New Englander for maintaining the list.  Go Pats/Sox!!!

Best,

John


----------



## Donald is #1

huladad, 1pirate1princess, illuzion, john5cc, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
*illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
*huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) *
*1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf*
*john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 96 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, non-member


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12) 
GottaRun-------------- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/20) non-members


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
KerriL-------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing 
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/17) members
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Sabor--------------- 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf, TTS
luvthedis------------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf



*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## SarahInMN

Hmmmm... I think this is what I am supposed to do. The point situation is complex on this. Waiting will drive me nuts.

Waiting...

150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 points/18 borrowed '10 points (expire 1/31/10) and 79 '09 banked points/132 '10 points for upcoming UY, buyer pays closing and 2010 MF, sub 9/2/09, non-member


----------



## wdrl

Awaiting ROFR - Submitted to Disney on 09/03/2009

100 AKV (February UY) $84 - Fully loaded points:  all 100 2009 points banked into 2010; all 100 2010 UY points.  Buyer pays closing and MF on banked points.  Member.  Timeshare Store


----------



## Dopeyforlife

Sorry BWV


----------



## Donald is #1

SarahInMN, wdrl, good luck with your contracts! 

Dopeyforlife, thanks for the update! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
*Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)*
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 96 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, non-member
*wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS*


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12) 
GottaRun-------------- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/20) non-members
*SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2/09) non-member *


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
KerriL-------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing 
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/17) members
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, member



*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Sabor--------------- 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf, TTS
luvthedis------------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf



*WAITING - VB:*


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## beth445

I just found this thread, too bad too bc now I think I may have overpaid

VB, 100 pts, $60, all 2009 pts, all 2010 pts, buyer pays closing costs and fees

I did not even think of asking them to pay the MFs.

Oh well, maybe when I add on

At least I bought resale instead of Disney.


----------



## KerriL

I called the TSS and found that Disney exercised it's ROFR  on our 150 pt Boardwalk contract.........
Scot just got it in from Disney. I called before he could e-mail me.

But I just got an e-mail from TSS with new listings and I found one even better than the one that got away

Starting all over again with this one:

150 BWV(Jun) $78 pt, 95 pts from 2009, all 2010 points, buyer pays closing, no MFs until 2010
I offered the seller $79 a point because I really need this contract to pass. And besides, June was my first pick UY.

Kerri


----------



## Donald is #1

beth445, KerriL, good luck with your contracts! 

KerriL, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised!  

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all ’08 points, all ‘09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all ’08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
*KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)*



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 ’07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated ’07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?) – assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 96 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, non-member
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12) 
GottaRun-------------- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/20) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2/09) non-member


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing 
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/17) members
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, member
*KerriL-------------- 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf *


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Sabor--------------- 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf, TTS
luvthedis------------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf



*WAITING - VB:*
*beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf* 


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## kbeam

We made it through ROFR.  Sent to Disney 8/13, found out yesterday we passed 9/4.  150 VWL August UY $76, buyer pays closing and maint.


----------



## Nutty4Disney

I forgot to add our 160 pt AKV was submitted to Disney for ROFR on 8/31 and it is 93 points from '08, not 96. Purchasing through The Timeshare Store. Now the waiting begins. I hope we hear before we leave for WDW on 9/27.


----------



## GoofItUp

Got the e-mail late yesterday that we passed ROFR!  Nothing left but the paperwork & payment left to go!

WE'RE IN!!!  WE'RE IN!!  WE'RE IN!!



<<ETA:  We're using TSS and have been very pleased!>>


----------



## Donald is #1

kbeam, GoofItUp, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Nutty4Disney, thanks for the update! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
*GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
*kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)*



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
GottaRun-------------- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/20) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2/09) non-member


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing 
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/17) members
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, member
KerriL-------------- 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Sabor--------------- 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf, TTS
luvthedis------------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf



*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Caldipus

Passed RoFR 250 SSR (Jun) $70 All 2008+2009 Seller pays 09 fee and close. (Sub 7/30 passed 8/31)


----------



## Timeflys4us

BCV - 214 points October Use Year -23 pts for '09 and 214 pts for '10-$86/pt - Buyer pays closing costs (Submitted 8/6 cleared 8/28)


----------



## Donald is #1

Caldipus, Timeflys4us, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
*Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
*Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
GottaRun-------------- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/20) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2/09) non-member


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing 
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/17) members
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, member
KerriL-------------- 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Sabor--------------- 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf, TTS
luvthedis------------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf



*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Checkers

Checkers said:


> Here's our info:  150 BWV (Oct.) $78 all '09 & '10 pts., buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf, submitted 8/17.
> 
> We are already members (OKW).



Notified today (9/8) that we passed ROFR!!


----------



## TLSnell1981

Checkers said:


> Notified today (9/8) that we passed ROFR!!



Congratulations!!! 

We submitted a week after you....hopefully, we'll have good news soon. I called for an update and no word. At least, we weren't in the stack Disney bought back.


----------



## Checkers

TLSnell1981 said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> We submitted a week after you....hopefully, we'll have good news soon. I called for an update and no word. At least, we weren't in the stack Disney bought back.



Thanks.  Actually, I got the submit date wrong it was actually submitted on 8/19, not 8/17 so you should be hearing real soon.  Good luck!


----------



## saintstickets

This may not be the thread to post this question but I would like the opinion from DISboard members that are going through or have been through this process with a reseller.  A little background...I have submitted offers to purchase points listed by resellers (the 3 main resellers mentioned in this thread).  Some were turned down, one seller pulled their points from the market and I'm still waiting to hear from other offers.  I view this process much like buying a car...everything is negotiable.  I make my offer, they except, decline or make a counter offer.  I would LOVE to get a deal like BWV Dreamin's brother but let's face it...those deals are rare.  My offers have been double digit % more per point than that GREAT deal but less than what the list price has been.  Again, thrust, parry; point, counterpoint.

I received this email from a reseller after making an offer...
_"Hi Bill,
I received this and will be happy to present your offer.  I am quite concerned that DVC will buy it out from under you if the seller accepts. Im not sure if you really want this one but if so....just wanted you to be aware."_

What do you good people make of the "not sure if you 'really' want this one" comment?  I have purposely left out the agents name and company affiliation.  Thanks for your comments.


----------



## CMOORE185

saintstickets said:


> This may not be the thread to post this question but I would like the opinion from DISboard members that are going through or have been through this process with a reseller.  A little background...I have submitted offers to purchase points listed by resellers (the 3 main resellers mentioned in this thread).  Some were turned down, one seller pulled their points from the market and I'm still waiting to hear from other offers.  I view this process much like buying a car...everything is negotiable.  I make my offer, they except, decline or make a counter offer.  I would LOVE to get a deal like BWV Dreamin's brother but let's face it...those deals are rare.  My offers have been double digit % more per point than that GREAT deal but less than what the list price has been.  Again, thrust, parry; point, counterpoint.
> 
> I received this email from a reseller after making an offer...
> _"Hi Bill,
> I received this and will be happy to present your offer.  I am quite concerned that DVC will buy it out from under you if the seller accepts. Im not sure if you really want this one but if so....just wanted you to be aware."_
> 
> What do you good people make of the "not sure if you 'really' want this one" comment?  I have purposely left out the agents name and company affiliation.  Thanks for your comments.



I think the agent was saying if you really want this one you should probably make a higher offer or you have a good chance of it being RFOR'd


----------



## TLSnell1981

CMOORE185 said:


> I think the agent was saying if you really want this one you should probably make a higher offer or you have a good chance of it being RFOR'd



Exactly. If you want the contract....why haggle over a couple hundred $$$$ and chance losing it? MO


----------



## Donald is #1

Checkers, disneydreamingdebby, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
*disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
*Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members*
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
GottaRun-------------- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/20) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2/09) non-member


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing 
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, member
KerriL-------------- 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Sabor--------------- 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf, TTS
luvthedis------------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf



*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## work2play

TLSnell1981 said:


> Exactly. If you want the contract....why haggle over a couple hundred $$$$ and chance losing it? MO



I agree, my agent told me what had passed and not passed lately.  If you are flexible and hunting for a really good deal, then you can try a slightly lower  price, however you should be prepared to have ROFR exercised.   If that is no big deal, then go for it.


----------



## Donald is #1

Hi everyone!  I just wanted to let you know that I am leaving on vacation tomorrow (DCL DVC Cruise plus a few stops along the way).  So I am not sure if I will have a chance to update the thread while I am gone.  If I don't log on, don't worry, I'll catch up on the 21st when I get home.


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS


----------



## KerriL

Donald is #1 said:


> Hi everyone!  I just wanted to let you know that I am leaving on vacation tomorrow (DCL DVC Cruise plus a few stops along the way).  So I am not sure if I will have a chance to update the thread while I am gone.  If I don't log on, don't worry, I'll catch up on the 21st when I get home.



Have a wonderful trip!!  We leave next week for WDW and also return on the 21st.
DCL is awesome!  Just cruised last December


----------



## TLSnell1981

Congratulations Scrappy Tink and


----------



## silmarg

saintstickets said:


> this may not be the thread to post this question but i would like the opinion from disboard members that are going through or have been through this process with a reseller.  A little background...i have submitted offers to purchase points listed by resellers (the 3 main resellers mentioned in this thread).  Some were turned down, one seller pulled their points from the market and i'm still waiting to hear from other offers.  I view this process much like buying a car...everything is negotiable.  I make my offer, they except, decline or make a counter offer.  I would love to get a deal like bwv dreamin's brother but let's face it...those deals are rare.  My offers have been double digit % more per point than that great deal but less than what the list price has been.  Again, thrust, parry; point, counterpoint.
> 
> I received this email from a reseller after making an offer...
> _"hi bill,
> i received this and will be happy to present your offer.  I am quite concerned that dvc will buy it out from under you if the seller accepts. Im not sure if you really want this one but if so....just wanted you to be aware."_
> 
> what do you good people make of the "not sure if you 'really' want this one" comment?  I have purposely left out the agents name and company affiliation.  Thanks for your comments.



who dat!


----------



## alice99

saintstickets said:


> This may not be the thread to post this question but I would like the opinion from DISboard members that are going through or have been through this process with a reseller.  A little background...I have submitted offers to purchase points listed by resellers (the 3 main resellers mentioned in this thread).  Some were turned down, one seller pulled their points from the market and I'm still waiting to hear from other offers.  I view this process much like buying a car...everything is negotiable.  I make my offer, they except, decline or make a counter offer.  I would LOVE to get a deal like BWV Dreamin's brother but let's face it...those deals are rare.  My offers have been double digit % more per point than that GREAT deal but less than what the list price has been.  Again, thrust, parry; point, counterpoint.
> 
> I received this email from a reseller after making an offer...
> _"Hi Bill,
> I received this and will be happy to present your offer.  I am quite concerned that DVC will buy it out from under you if the seller accepts. Im not sure if you really want this one but if so....just wanted you to be aware."_
> 
> What do you good people make of the "not sure if you 'really' want this one" comment?  I have purposely left out the agents name and company affiliation.  Thanks for your comments.



I think what he is trying to say is.... If you have your heart set on THIS one contract there may be a chance it will be ROFR'd.
If you are flexible and looking for a good deal, you can submit and may have to keep trying..... because there is a chance of ROFR.


When I bought my resale I wasn't in any hurry. I waited for the best contract for me to come along. I looked at the listings for 4 months.  I was in no hurry, nor was I anxious.  If I got ROFR'd I would've waited for the next one came along.
On the other hand.....some people get their heart set on a particular contract, check emails every 2 hours waiting for ROFR news... and want the closing immediately so they can book their vacations right now.

Your salesperson is probably trying to figure out which category you fit into.


----------



## Checkers

Donald is #1 said:


> Hi everyone!  I just wanted to let you know that I am leaving on vacation tomorrow (DCL DVC Cruise plus a few stops along the way).  So I am not sure if I will have a chance to update the thread while I am gone.  If I don't log on, don't worry, I'll catch up on the 21st when I get home.



Have a well-deserved vacation!!  Thanks for all you do to keep us informed.


----------



## camillatin

camillatin said:


> DH and I received notification today from TSS that we were submitted to Disney for ROFR.  110 AKV (Sept), no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, $83/pt (non-member).



Just notified today (9/10) that we were ROFR'd.


----------



## alice99

camillatin said:


> Just notified today (9/10) that we were ROFR'd.



That's too bad.... I'm sure you'll find a better contract.


----------



## saintstickets

Does anyone know of a chart that shows the number of contracts that Disney has issued for each resort by UY month?  I have a chart that shows the number of contracts filed by month in Orange County for the past several years but it is not detailed by resort of course.  I was interested in finding out the most/least popular UY for each resort.  I would think that certain months are more popular at specific resorts than other months.  Just curious.  Maybe it is the bean counter in me!  Thanks.


----------



## schwenksvillemouse

Wouldn't the number of points have to be equal in each UY month?  If a resort is sold out all would be equal.


----------



## bookwormde

No one really knows how they "split up" the points from the unused months.

bookwormde


----------



## leise

Our resale has fallen through, despite making it through ROFR. Never mind, we are going to try again....


----------



## Checkers

I am so sorry things didn't work out for you.  Sending good wishes that your next one will be successful.


----------



## saintstickets

Let me try this again.  I am looking for a chart that shows how many contracts, for each resort, are in each UY month.  The chart could be listed in two different ways - one way is total number of contracts and the other way is total number of points.  For example:  say OKW has had 1000 contracts sold as the home resort for DVC members.  That number might be split up as follows - Feb (100), Mar (150), Apr (75), Jun (102), Aug (51), Sep (205), Oct (87) & Dec (230).  Another way to look at it is by points.  Assume those 1000 contracts total 160,000 points.  Again, the total points would be divided up by UY month.  The same data should be available for all the other resorts.

My point is to see which UY months are more popular for that specific resort.  In the example above, Sep & Dec are the two most popular UY months for OKW whereby Apr & Aug are the two least popular.

One use for this information is if you are trying to buy several contracts for a single resort, then there should be more contracts available for UY month Dec at OKW if the example above were true.

Another possible use is to compare price/pt amounts that Disney has exercised ROFR on with prices on contracts waived for each UY month by resort and see if a pattern is developing.

It's not exactly scientific and there are assumptions made that cannot be verified but what else does a "bean counter" do?  

I may be asking for too much sugar for a dime but I thought I'd ask.  Thanks all.


----------



## wdrl

saintstickets said:


> Let me try this again.  I am looking for a chart that shows how many contracts, for each resort, are in each UY month.  The chart could be listed in two different ways - one way is total number of contracts and the other way is total number of points.  For example:  say OKW has had 1000 contracts sold as the home resort for DVC members.  That number might be split up as follows - Feb (100), Mar (150), Apr (75), Jun (102), Aug (51), Sep (205), Oct (87) & Dec (230).  Another way to look at it is by points.  Assume those 1000 contracts total 160,000 points.  Again, the total points would be divided up by UY month.  The same data should be available for all the other resorts.
> 
> My point is to see which UY months are more popular for that specific resort.  In the example above, Sep & Dec are the two most popular UY months for OKW whereby Apr & Aug are the two least popular.
> 
> One use for this information is if you are trying to buy several contracts for a single resort, then there should be more contracts available for UY month Dec at OKW if the example above were true.
> 
> Another possible use is to compare price/pt amounts that Disney has exercised ROFR on with prices on contracts waived for each UY month by resort and see if a pattern is developing.
> 
> It's not exactly scientific and there are assumptions made that cannot be verified but what else does a "bean counter" do?
> 
> I may be asking for too much sugar for a dime but I thought I'd ask.  Thanks all.



I understand what you are asking, but I doubt if that information is available for any resort other than BLT (see http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=33532727&postcount=126).  In BLT's case, February is the most prevalent UY with over half of the sold contracts having been placed in that month.  Thus, it stands to reason that in the future it will be easier to find BLT resale contracts for February than it will be for April or October.  However, how the predominance of February contracts will affect the ROFR process on BLT resales is unknown.  On one hand, February resales might be so common that their prices might be depressed vis-a-vis the more scarce April or October resales.  On the other hand, if DVC members try to keep all of their contracts within the same UY, then members wanting an add-on resale contract will prefer a February resale over any other month, thus driving up February prices.

The bottom line is that there are so many variables in play, and so little concrete data available, that I don't think anyone can get a handle on Disney's RORF parameters.  But that doesn't keep us from trying!


----------



## valvzb

7/24/2009 Made an offer for a 60 point BWV contract listed with Jaki and ****; April use year; 35 2009 points, $80 per point.
7/25/2009 Seller accepted my offer
8/6/2009 Contracts sent to Disney for ROFR
8/28/2009 Passed ROFR!
8/31/2009 Received closing documents
9/4/2009 Closing

Points should be in the system by Monday!

Val


----------



## TLSnell1981

valvzb said:


> 7/24/2009 Made an offer for a 60 point BWV contract listed with Jaki and ****; April use year; 35 2009 points, $80 per point.
> 7/25/2009 Seller accepted my offer
> 8/6/2009 Contracts sent to Disney for ROFR
> 8/28/2009 Passed ROFR!
> 8/31/2009 Received closing documents
> 9/4/2009 Closing
> 
> Points should be in the system by Monday!
> 
> Val



Congratulations and Welcome Home!!!!

PS...you may way to call member services. Your points are probably already there. I've never had to wait longer than 5 days to receive my points. *I hope I didn't just jinx myself*


----------



## luvthedis

Just got a call from Jaki and we passed ROFR.

50 points, OKW (not extended), Sept UY, $70 per point, all '09 and '10 points, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 maintenance (current member)(submitted 8/18).



We're supposed to close by 9/30.  I'm so excited!!!


----------



## poohbear luvs grumpy

we made it in  Jaki called us to let us know Disney accepted. We got VWL 50pts. April uy at $80 a point. Now I have more information collecting to do.


----------



## poohbear luvs grumpy

poohbear luvs grumpy;33551340]we made it in  Jaki called us to let us know Disney accepted. We got VWL 50pts. April uy at $80 a point. Now I have more information collecting to do.
(submitted 9/18)


----------



## Donald is #1

scrappy_tink, valvzb, luvthedis, poohbear luvs grumpy, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

camillatin, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised! 

leise, sorry to hear that your contract fell through! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
*scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS *
*valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)*
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
*luvthedis------------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member*
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
*poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)*



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
*camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
GottaRun-------------- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/20) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2/09) non-member


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing 
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, member
KerriL-------------- 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Sabor--------------- 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf, TTS


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf



*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Alabare88

Recieved information that I passed ROFR, excited to be a member

SSR 240 (Dec) $71/poing passed 9/11/09, 41 (08 banked points), Seller and buyer split closing and maint fees. 

Thanks


----------



## babyburrito

Also excited to be a member 

OKW extended 2047 35pts (sept) 09'points and 2010 points. $85 p/pt


----------



## TLSnell1981

Yeah!!! I just received "the" e-mail. Disney waived  our contract.

sub-8/24 waived 9/16 (member)


----------



## Sabor

Received the email today.

Passes Rofr

310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf, TTS


----------



## shonnons

****ROFR'D****
I knew it was to good of a price $80pp AKV. Disney To there ROFR.


----------



## bobbiwoz

The idea of a treehouse family vacation has won us over to SSR.  We're sending in the papers today on:
100 SSR (March) 100 '09 banked into '10, all 100 also coming in '10.  $74 per point and buyer/seller split closing costs.

Bobbi


----------



## Checkers

TLSnell1981 said:


> Yeah!!! I just received "the" e-mail. Disney waived  our contract.
> 
> sub-8/24 waived 9/16 (member)





Sabor said:


> Received the email today.
> 
> Passes Rofr
> 
> 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf, TTS



Congratulations to you both and here's hoping the closing is fast for you, too!!

Sorry Shonnons and wishing you success on your next one!


----------



## leise

Thanks for the condolences, but we are trying again!

OKW add-on, 2042, 190 points, April UY, 2 points from '09, all points from '10, seller pays 09 mf. $67 per point.

Waiting on ROFR.....


----------



## windi622

On our second try...We've passed!!  

Our contract was 175 BWV- $81 ppt.  Thanks for all of the pixie dust .  Good luck to everyone still waiting.    I can't wait to use our BW points for 11 month booking (BW view...here we come!)


----------



## Checkers

windi622 said:


> On our second try...We've passed!!
> 
> Our contract was 175 BWV- $81 ppt.  Thanks for all of the pixie dust .  Good luck to everyone still waiting.    I can't wait to use our BW points for 11 month booking (BW view...here we come!)



Congratulations and  Home!!  We just purchased a 150 BWV contract and have signed the papers, etc.  Just waiting for final closing.  Would you mind giving me your timeline (when you were submitted for ROFR and how long it took)?  My niece & her DH submitted one (BC) almost an entire month ago and have heard nothing as yet and we submitted several days before they did and heard in 3 wks.  Understandably, they are getting real antsy!!


----------



## DVC Mike

windi622 said:


> On our second try...We've passed!!
> 
> Our contract was 175 BWV- $81 ppt. Thanks for all of the pixie dust . Good luck to everyone still waiting.  I can't wait to use our BW points for 11 month booking (BW view...here we come!)


 
Congrats!


----------



## windi622

Thank you Paula!  

For this contract, we submitted 8/24 and got our decision 9/17.  However, just prior to this we submitted an offer on 7/21 and we did not get our decision that Disney decided to exercise their ROFR until 8/21.    They sure didn't give us an answer a minute early.  The good news for us was that this contract ended up being even better for us.  

Just tell them to hang in there    Hopefully everything will go through without a hitch.  Congratulations to you on your contract!  We currently own at AKV (have yet to stay there) and wanted to add on some BWV because it is our favorite!


----------



## Donald is #1

Alabare88,  babyburrito, TLSnell1981, Sabor, windi622, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

shonnons, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised! 

bobbiwoz, leise, good luck with your contracts! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
*TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member*
*windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member*
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
*Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS*
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
*babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member*



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
*Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
*shonnons---------- ?? AKV (???) $80 (ROFR 9/17)*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
GottaRun-------------- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/20) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2/09) non-member


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
KerriL-------------- 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
*leise----------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
*bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing*


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## shonnons

shonnons said:


> ****ROFR'D****
> I knew it was to good of a price $80pp AKV. Disney To there ROFR.



Sorry I did not post more info. It was 150pt with a June year


----------



## Br'erBriere

WOO HOO Disney waived ROFR today.  The package is officially mine!  100pts OKW.


----------



## albergstrom

We were all set to buy BCV $80 pt 150 pts 148 07 banked 150 08 banked all 150 09 all 150 10.  Disney exercised ROFR.  We are looking for a new one to bid on.  Debating BWV now.


----------



## Donald is #1

shonnons, thanks for the update! 

Br'erBriere, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

albergstrom, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
*Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (???) $?? (passed 9/22)*
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
*albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts*


*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
GottaRun-------------- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/20) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2/09) non-member


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
KerriL-------------- 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
leise----------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## House_of_Mouse Fan

Just received the good news...Disney waived ROFR!!!

50 points VWL at $84/point, all '09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing costs and '09 fees

Submitted: 08/26, ROFR waived: 09/22

Looking forward to making my first ressie as a DVC member!!!


----------



## Br'erBriere

Thanks, also ours is no points for 2009.  100 coming June 2010.  70.pt (negotiated down from $72.)  woo hoo!!


----------



## Donald is #1

Br'erBriere, thanks for the update! 

House_of_Mouse Fan, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
*House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)*



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts


*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
GottaRun-------------- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/20) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2/09) non-member


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
KerriL-------------- 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
leise----------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## GottaRun

Got the good news call on my birthday.  Submitted 8/24, Passed 9/22.  150 points at BCV, $83/pt. Feb UY with all '09 pts.


----------



## Donald is #1

GottaRun, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
*GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts


*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2/09) non-member


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
KerriL-------------- 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
leise----------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Donald is #1

bump


----------



## Ctsplaysinrain

I'm getting so antsy... I submitted on Sept 29 for 150 OKW points- Apr use year- all 08,09 banked. 67 a point... Havent heard anything yet, I know it will be soon but.


----------



## CWO4DVC

Submitted offer 9/17 for 90 points at HH with June use year at $66/pt thru timeshare Store. Documents submitted to Disney for ROFR on 9/21.  46 banked points from 08, 81 points from 09. Waiting


----------



## Donald is #1

Ctsplaysinrain, WO4DVC, good luck with your contracts! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts


*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2/09) non-member


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
KerriL-------------- 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
*CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17) TTS*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
leise----------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
*Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## wdwluvin

Yay!! We just got the magic email  that Disney waived the ROFR on our resale contract.
160 pts at SSR for $67/pt, Feb UY, all of 2009 pts. banked and no MF until 2010 (new member)
We used the Timeshare store and they are awesome!!


----------



## kaysmom

We made it through ROFR!!
150 pts, Saratoga, April UY,half 09 dues, 08 points banked, all 09 points, $70/pt
was submitted to Disney ~9/1  heard 9/29 that Disney waived!!
We are new owners...OMG we own a piece of the magic! Yay!


----------



## SnowWhite12

Need lots of pixie dust please!!  Offer submitted to Disney yesterday for our accepted offer.  OKW 300 points  $60 point    June UY    284 points for 2010.  I know I just can't stand the waiting!


----------



## DougTX

Hey y'all - I've been lurking for a while and finally made the decision to jump in!
Thanks to the community for all the advice on things DVC!

Just had my offer accepted for 150 pts at SSR, $66/pt, Sep use year, 3 '09 pts left, seller pays '09 MF.  Now just waiting to hear back from Disney!


----------



## SarahInMN

Woohoo!  After 28 days, Disney waived their ROFR!!! 

Move us from the waiting list to the passed list!! 

150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2/09, passed 9/29/09) non-member


----------



## john5cc

DougTX, 

I passed ROFR a few weeks back on almost the exact SSR contract.....wishing you the best.

John


----------



## saintstickets

And now we wait....50 pts @ OKW, $70/pt, Aug UY, 10-2008 points banked, all 2009 & 2010 points, buyer pays closing costs, no MF until 2010.  Submitted to Disney for ROFR 9/24 (my birthday!).  Purchased through **** ***** @ **********.com


----------



## Donald is #1

wdwluvin, kaysmom, SarahInMN, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

SnowWhite12, DougTX, saintstickets, good luck with your contracts! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
*SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
*wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS*
*kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts


*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
KerriL-------------- 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17) TTS


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
leise----------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
*SnowWhite12--------- 300 OKW (Jun) $60, 284 '10 pts (sub 9/28)* 
*saintstickets---------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24) *********** 


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
*DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf*


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## silmarg

saintstickets said:


> And now we wait....50 pts @ OKW, $70/pt, Aug UY, 10-2008 points banked, all 2009 & 2010 points, buyer pays closing costs, no MF until 2010.  Submitted to Disney for ROFR 9/24 (my birthday!).  Purchased through **** ***** @ **********.com



Who Dat Bro!

Saints lookin good!

Good luck on the DVC.

Beat the Jets this weekend!


----------



## Chic

I just passed ROFR.  I am a DVC member who purchased 160 SSR points with a December use year for $64 a point.  All points for 2008, 2009, and 2010.  The seller pays 2008 maintenance fees.  Submitted 9-4-09 and passed 9-29-09.  Broker was **********.com.


----------



## Nutty4Disney

Passed. Just found out yesterday. They took the full 30 days. 160 all points for 09, 93 banked points. December use year $85 a point. We are at WDW so it is doubly exciting to get this bit of pixie dust.


----------



## silmarg

Chic said:


> I just passed ROFR.  I am a DVC member who purchased 160 SSR points with a December use year for $64 a point.  All points for 2008, 2009, and 2010.  The seller pays 2008 maintenance fees.  Submitted 9-4-09 and passed 9-29-09.  Broker was **********.com.



Great deal chic!  Congrats!


----------



## alvillar

I just received the good news. SSR 160 points June use, 24 banked points 2008, 160 2009 and all 2010. seller pays 2008, buyer 2009, $65 / point. Submitted 9/4, good news on 9/28.


----------



## Donald is #1

Chic, Nutty4Disney, alvillar, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
*Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS*



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
*Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com*
*alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts


*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
KerriL-------------- 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17) TTS


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
leise----------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
SnowWhite12--------- 300 OKW (Jun) $60, 284 '10 pts (sub 9/28)
saintstickets---------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24) **********


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## KerriL

150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 pts from 2009, all 2010 points, buyer pays closing, no MFs until 2010
Submitted for ROFR on 9/8/09
ROFR'd on 10/1/09

Oh well, trying again(4th time)

157 BWV(APR)$77 pt, no points from 2009, all 2010 points, buyer pays closing.

Kerri


----------



## bobbiwoz

KerriL said:


> 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 pts from 2009, all 2010 points, buyer pays closing, no MFs until 2010
> Submitted for ROFR on 9/8/09
> ROFR'd on 10/1/09
> 
> Oh well, trying again(4th time)
> 
> 157 BWV(APR)$77 pt, no points from 2009, all 2010 points, buyer pays closing.
> 
> Kerri



sorry to read this.  Pixie dust for your next one.


----------



## Donald is #1

KerriL, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised! 

KerriL, good luck with your contract! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts


*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
*KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)*



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
*KerriL------------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing*

*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17) TTS


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
leise----------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
SnowWhite12--------- 300 OKW (Jun) $60, 284 '10 pts (sub 9/28)
saintstickets---------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24) **********


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## shonnons

WAITING - AKV: 160 AKV (Dec) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28)


----------



## js

Hi all. We just found out today we passed from the DVC Store 


SSR
300 points
September UY
264 points from 08
300 for 09
All of 10
Buyer paid '10 maintenance
$70 per point.

YEY!


----------



## DisnutLt06

Just got the e-mail Disney waived ROFR! WOO HOO! 
Heres the deal:
BCV 200 points@ &86/point. 199 2008 points, 200 2009 banked points 200 2010 points
buyer to pay closing costs, buyer and seller to split 2009 assessment. New owners............so excited!


----------



## DisnutLt06

Sorry I forgot March uy


----------



## Donald is #1

shonnons, good luck with your contract! 

js, DisnutLt06, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
*DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
*js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts


*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
*shonnons----------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28) *


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
KerriL------------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing

*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17) TTS


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
leise----------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
SnowWhite12--------- 300 OKW (Jun) $60, 284 '10 pts (sub 9/28)
saintstickets---------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24) **********


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## TimonTracy

Just received the news that we passed ROFR

SSR
300 pts
Sept UY
No 2009 Pts, 300 pts at 9/2010
Buyer pays closing
$69/Pt
non-member


----------



## saintstickets

Question for those that passed ROFR...how did you get your good news?  Did the realtor call you, email you or did Disney notify you direct?


----------



## bobbiwoz

saintstickets said:


> Question for those that passed ROFR...how did you get your good news?  Did the realtor call you, email you or did Disney notify you direct?



You find out from your broker.  I've been called in the past.  Every time the phone rang today, I was hoping it was news of our SSR purchase! I have been checking e-mail a lot, just in case as well.

Bobbi


----------



## cassidy123

Hi,

Just passed ROFR for SSr - 210 points @ $69/point.  March use year, 21 banked 2009, all 2010 and 2011.  New member.

Just wanted to share as I utilized these posts as I negotiated through process.  The timeshare store was extremely helpful, can't say enough good things about them.


----------



## wdrl

We were notified today that Disney waived ROFR on the AKV contract we are buying!

Submitted to Disney on 09/03/2009.  Took 29 days to get response from Disney.

100 AKV (February UY) $84 - Fully loaded points: all 100 2009 points banked into 2010; all 100 2010 UY points. Buyer pays closing and MF on banked points. Member. Timeshare Store


----------



## Donald is #1

TimonTracy, cassidy123, wdrl, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
*wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS*



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
*TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member*
*cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts


*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member
shonnons----------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28)


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
KerriL------------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing

*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17) TTS


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
leise----------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
SnowWhite12--------- 300 OKW (Jun) $60, 284 '10 pts (sub 9/28)
saintstickets---------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24) **********


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Donald is #1

bump


----------



## CWO4DVC

Passed ROFR today  Submitted 9/17.....Now proud owners at Saratoga and HH.


----------



## dismagiclover

Notified last night that we passed!
50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 points, all '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub. 9/15, passed 10/8) new member


----------



## Ctsplaysinrain

I think those were my BWV that you bought! Congrats..

ANd I forgot to post, that the OKW 150 apr  banked 08, all 09, all 10 passed as well on 9/29  67 pt...


----------



## dismagiclover

Ctsplaysinrain said:


> I think those were my BWV that you bought! Congrats..
> 
> ANd I forgot to post, that the OKW 150 apr  banked 08, all 09, all 10 passed as well on 9/29  67 pt...



Thanks for selling them!  We wanted a small contract to get our foot in the door with  cash and this was perfect


----------



## Redbudlover

Hi, Just received notice D'isney waived ROFR. VWL 100 points, August use year. $78/point. Submitted Sept 14. Was dying waiting.


----------



## CWO4DVC

redbudlover,

looking at your trip list we also had a trip to OKW in May and it rained the entire trip.  Must have been there at the same time.  I think there was something like 12+ inches of rain that week.

Mark


----------



## Redbudlover

CWO4DVC said:


> redbudlover,
> 
> looking at your trip list we also had a trip to OKW in May and it rained the entire trip.  Must have been there at the same time.  I think there was something like 12+ inches of rain that week.
> 
> Mark



Yep! that was the week! Water up to our ankles as we left MK one day. Rained buckets every single day...


----------



## Donald is #1

CWO4DVC, dismagiclover, Redbudlover, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
*dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member *
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
*CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS*



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
*Redbudlover----------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)*



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts


*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member
shonnons----------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28)


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
KerriL------------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing

*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
leise----------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
SnowWhite12--------- 300 OKW (Jun) $60, 284 '10 pts (sub 9/28)
saintstickets---------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24) **********


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## lovinpoohbear

Just passed rofr, Jaki 
Saratoga Springs, 150 points. Aug UY
2008 banked 150 pts
2009 150 points
$69 per point
yay! I'm so excited! 
I had went to Disney in August and bought a 100 pts but cancelled when I discovered that I could purchase 150 pts for the same amount of money!


----------



## sorcamc

Congrats! SOunds like you got a great deal


----------



## bobbiwoz

Our SSR contract has passed!

Thank you Jaki and **** as you continue preparing for our closing. I have been on the fence regarding an SSR purchase, but the treehouses are something our family are looking forward to using.  I hope eventually SSR owners can have categories that make our reservations in specific area. 

Bobbi


----------



## disneyfam

luvdisnee------------ 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 maintenance fees (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12) 

Cannot wait to hear our first "welcome home"!!!!

Thank you Timeshare Store!!


----------



## Donald is #1

lovinpoohbear, bobbiwoz, disneyfam, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
*lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9) *
*bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
*disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)*


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts


*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member
shonnons----------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28)


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
KerriL------------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing

*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
leise----------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
SnowWhite12--------- 300 OKW (Jun) $60, 284 '10 pts (sub 9/28)
saintstickets---------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24) **********


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## carlbarry

Signed contract Sept. 9, Seller signed Sept. 11.  Heard Oct. 12.
OKW 170 points, Oct. UY, $65 per point, 170 poins from 2007 (expired Sept. 30), 170 points from 2008, 170 points for 2009.  Buyer paid closing ($500) and half of MF for 2009 
Took me about two years, but I think I got a good deal, and a good UY for my planned use.


----------



## carlbarry

I would like to trace the progress of my closing.  Which Florida agency posts these real estate transactions on line?  Thanks.


----------



## Donald is #1

carlbarry, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
*carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)*
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts


*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member
shonnons----------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28)


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
KerriL------------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing

*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
leise----------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
SnowWhite12--------- 300 OKW (Jun) $60, 284 '10 pts (sub 9/28)
saintstickets---------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24) **********


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## DadwhoLOVESDisney

It's SO great that you keep this string going!  It was so helpful.

We purchased 110 pts at AKV.  We paid $84 per point, got the 2009 points and the seller paid closing.  (The seller asked for $80 a point, but we were afraid that it wouldn't pass ROFR -- so we agreed to pay $84 and the seller paid closing instead).

We submitted 9/22 and received word that it had passed on 10/12.  Woo hoo!


----------



## carlbarry

Addition to my previous post of passing ROFR, 170 points OKW: that is not an extended contract and expires in 2042.  Sorry for leaving that out.


----------



## SnowWhite12

Sad news!  Disney exercised ROFR on our contract we were trying to buy.  OKW 300 points---$60 per point.  No 2009 points.


----------



## shonnons

****WAITING****
shonnons----------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28)

I was waiting now I am ROFR'D. I guss I will have to try again. 10/14/09


----------



## Donald is #1

DadwhoLOVESDisney, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

carlbarry, thanks for the update! 

SnowWhite12, shonnons, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
*DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (???) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)*



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
*shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts


*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)
*SnowWhite12--------- 300 OKW (Jun) $60, no '09 pts, 284 '10 pts (sub 9/28)*

*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member



*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
KerriL------------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing

*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
leise----------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
saintstickets---------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24) **********


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## disneyvacalover

Waiting... 
Offer accepted by seller 10/9/09.  200 SSR points  all 08 all 09 all 2010 points.  Buyer pays mfees and closing.  $66.00/point.  Wish me luck!!!


----------



## DadwhoLOVESDisney

In re-reading the post, I realized I had failed to mention that we have a December Use Year for AKV -- thanks --


----------



## shonnons

WAITING -  
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19)


----------



## Donald is #1

disneyvacalover, shonnons, good luck with your contracts! 

DadwhoLOVESDisney, thanks for the update! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts


*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)
SnowWhite12--------- 300 OKW (Jun) $60, no '09 pts, 284 '10 pts (sub 9/28)


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member
*shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19)*


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
KerriL------------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing

*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
leise----------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
saintstickets---------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24) **********


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf
*disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (???) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/9)*


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## sorcamc

I just heard that Dis ROFR'd a 250 Feb Use Year loaded OKW contract at $67 a point.  I hope that that means they have what they need as far as points and won't ROFR mine!


----------



## SnowWhite12

We're trying again!  OKW--300 points---$63 point---March UY--all 2010 points---75 2009 points--accepted by seller 10/15---hopefully submitted to Disney 10/17/09


----------



## saintstickets

WOOHOO!!! 
Just received a call from Jaki @ **********.com and Disney passed on ROFR.  **** and Jaki have been everything you expect and could ask for in this process.  Should be about 10 days for the title company to do their thing.  Then we'll be calling DVC and watching the boards for our next purchase.  Also can't say enough for the guidance and help from members on the DISboard.  You have helped in more ways than you could know.
50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********


----------



## silmarg

saintstickets said:


> WOOHOO!!!
> Just received a call from Jaki @ **********.com and Disney passed on ROFR.  **** and Jaki have been everything you expect and could ask for in this process.  Should be about 10 days for the title company to do their thing.  Then we'll be calling DVC and watching the boards for our next purchase.  Also can't say enough for the guidance and help from members on the DISboard.  You have helped in more ways than you could know.
> 50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********



Congrats Bill!

As I am writing this I am in all out Saints garb (and will be again tomorrow).  You have a great time at tomorrow's game!

I just had my bid on an SSR contract accepted by the seller.  Once the paperwork is signed and submitted to DVC I will post the details (while we placed bids with three different DVC resellers, **** scoured to find us a the exact contract we wanted - at the right price).  I did bid very much in the ROFR red zone... we shall see if we make it... Stay tuned.

If the Saints win on Sunday, would it be premature to make a WDW ressie for SuperBowl weekend?


----------



## saintstickets

Sil,
Here's some  for good luck on your contract!  Don't make your reservations for the Superbowl just yet..these are the Saints, remember?  lol

But...I did get the DVC contract I wanted, we didn't have any hurricanes this year and the Saints are undefeated so far....maybe this will be a truly magical year!!!

On second thought, go ahead and make your ressies and we'll carpool down to Miami for da game!   Ya'll will have to forgive us folks, 42 years of 'Aints frustration makes one crazy and might drive you to partake in an adult beverage or two!!!


----------



## Donald is #1

sorcamc, thanks for the update! 

SnowWhite12, good luck with your contract! 

saintstickets, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
*saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) ***********
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts


*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)
SnowWhite12--------- 300 OKW (Jun) $60, no '09 pts, 284 '10 pts (sub 9/28)

*unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67*



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19)


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
KerriL------------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing

*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
leise----------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
*SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/17)*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (???) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/9)


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## silmarg

After 9+ years of at least annual visits to WDW... I decided to take the DVC plunge!  We were lucky enough to get the free SSR upgrade in August (from Pop) - which made the punge all the more easy.

We decided to look for SSR Aug UY 100-200 not stripped and priced right.

I decided to use all 3 of major DVC resellers (Timeshare Store, DVC by Resale, and **********).

My first bid was on a fairly loaded 150 pt contract from the Timeshare Store that was freshly listed at $68.  I made a bid of $64.  Within the hour I was told that someone offered the asking price and I was out.

Next I bid on a fully loaded 150 pt contract form **********.  It was listed at $72 and I bid $65.  **** told me the listing was from a "participating agency" and i would hear back in 24 hrs.  The next day **** told me that the seller pulled the listing.  He asked me what I was looking for.  I told him.  He said he will find one for me.

I then bid $65 on a fully loaded 160 pt contract with DVCby Resale that was being offered at $71.88.  This was a listing from a "participating agency" and was not listed on their website.

Five minutes later I got a call from ****.  He found a 160 pt contract (from a 'participating agency") with 130 2008 points, all 2009, all 2010 and the seller was willing to take $65.  DEAL!

So I needed to recind my bid with DVCbyResale.

So here is my official entry:
*160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf - non member - **********(****) - (sub 10/19)*

Moral of the story... 2 of the 3 major DVC resellers have access to listings beyond what they show on thier websites.  So when you are ready to take the plunge... call them all to make sure you know the full list contracts they have available.


----------



## saintstickets

Good luck Sil!  Hope the "points pixie" shines on you and it passes ROFR.
(BTW, How bout dem Saints?!)


----------



## silmarg

saintstickets said:


> Good luck Sil!  Hope the "points pixie" shines on you and it passes ROFR.
> (BTW, How bout dem Saints?!)



Thanks Bill.... Did the Saints look fantastic yesterday or what? 

All I need need now is for this DVC to pass... and the Saints to make the Super Bowl... if so... I will see u at SSR on Feb 6!


----------



## Donald is #1

silmarg, good luck with your contract! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts


*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)
SnowWhite12--------- 300 OKW (Jun) $60, no '09 pts, 284 '10 pts (sub 9/28)

unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19)


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
KerriL------------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing

*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
leise----------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/17)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (???) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/9)
*silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19) non member, ***********


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## SnowWhite12

Just updating.  Thought ours would have been submitted to 10/16 or 10/17 at the latest.  Turns out that it wasn't signed by seller yet and didn't get submitted until yesterday 10/19  Now I have to start over again with the 30 day countdown.  I know it's really no big deal, but right now an extra 4 days of waiting sounds like torture!


----------



## silmarg

SnowWhite12 said:


> Just updating.  Thought ours would have been submitted to 10/16 or 10/17 at the latest.  Turns out that it wasn't signed by seller yet and didn't get submitted until yesterday 10/19  Now I have to start over again with the 30 day countdown.  I know it's really no big deal, but right now an extra 4 days of waiting sounds like torture!



I'll be waiting with you!  Good Luck!


----------



## saintstickets

It doesn't always take 30 days....we heard from Jaki this past Saturday morning on day 23 that we passed ROFR.  I thought it was great that she called on Saturday and did not wait until after the weekend.  Sure did make us feel like they care!  Good luck SnowWhite12 and SilMarg!!!


----------



## disneyvacalover

Just updating my wait.  The use year is June and my contract was submitted to Disney 10/14.


----------



## alirwalsh4

Don't want to jinx myself but I am waiting to hear from ROFR!  HHI 150 points, all '09 and '10 points.  Buyer pay closing, seller pay '09 MF.  Fingers crossed  $54.00 a point!  Sent to Disney 10/14/09.  If we get the contract it will be my Husbands surprize 40th b-day gift!!!!


----------



## Donald is #1

SnowWhite12, disneyvacalover, thanks for the update! 

alirwalsh4, good luck with your contract! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts


*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)
SnowWhite12--------- 300 OKW (Jun) $60, no '09 pts, 284 '10 pts (sub 9/28)

unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19)


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
KerriL------------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing

*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
*alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (???) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14)*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
leise----------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19) non member, **********


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Dasha

Just informed Disney exercised ROFR.

Offer was BW 210 points June use year at $75 and with all 2008 and 2009 points, plus 210 coming in 2010 (member).

Dasha


----------



## borgthe

Under contract now for $60 per point.  60 points at OKW, not extended.  60 points for 2009 no mf's until 2010.  Buyer pays all closing.  Wish me luck.


----------



## KerriL

for the most contracts ROFR'd by Disney!!!??  Contract number 3 bought back by Disney.  Scot called yesterday.  Actually, it is a blessing in disguise...hubby has been in the hospital for 2 weeks....had 2 surgeries and we may be faced with the possibility that this illness will not allow him to return to work..at 49 he will be disabled.  So, I actually have been hoping that it didn't pass.  Luckily, I get really great travel agent rates so trips to WDW may still be possible.  

KerriL------------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing       ROFR'd 10/23/09


----------



## Gaskorvan

We put in an offer of $67 for 200 points at SSR. It was accepted by the seller on Oct. 1. On Oct 23 we heard that Disney had waived their right to purchase!


----------



## Donald is #1

Dasha, KerriL, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised!

borgthe, good luck with your contract! 

Gaskorvan, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
*Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts


*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
*Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member*
*KerriL------------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)*



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)
SnowWhite12--------- 300 OKW (Jun) $60, no '09 pts, 284 '10 pts (sub 9/28)

unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19)


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (???) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14)


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
leise----------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19)
*borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19) non member, **********


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Donald is #1

KerriL said:


> for the most contracts ROFR'd by Disney!!!??  Contract number 3 bought back by Disney.  Scot called yesterday.  Actually, it is a blessing in disguise...hubby has been in the hospital for 2 weeks....had 2 surgeries and we may be faced with the possibility that this illness will not allow him to return to work..at 49 he will be disabled.  So, I actually have been hoping that it didn't pass.  Luckily, I get really great travel agent rates so trips to WDW may still be possible.
> 
> KerriL------------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing       ROFR'd 10/23/09



Oh no, I hope that your husband starts feeling better!


----------



## cbh

We passed ROFR 10/27 (submitted 9/14) for 150 pt at SSR at $72/pt, April UY, with 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts. Buyer and seller split 09 MF. Buyer pays closing.

Seemed like we would never pass ROFR! 

Thanks for keeping up all the info!


----------



## sorcamc

cbh said:


> We passed ROFR 10/27 (submitted 9/14) for 150 pt at SSR at $72/pt, April UY, with 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts. Buyer and seller split 09 MF. Buyer pays closing.
> 
> Seemed like we would never pass ROFR!
> 
> Thanks for keeping up all the info!


What the heck? That was a LONG time.  WHo did you use?


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

Just found out tonight that I passed ROFR for an add on at BWV.  Submitted contract October 7.

150 pts
$82/pt
December u/y
All 2009/2010 points, 90 banked from 2008
Buyer pays closing
Seller pays 2009 dues

Yay!


----------



## peezee

Just found out we passed; first timers!!

100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing. New member


----------



## sorcamc

We passed!!!

250 points at OKW 108 banked '09 points and all '10
$65 a point  

WooHooooo!!!

3 weeks and one day!


----------



## Disneypubgal

Saratoga Springs 160 pts Sept UY... 135 09 Pts available!!  Yeah!!


----------



## disneyvacalover

Disneypubgal said:


> Saratoga Springs 160 pts Sept UY... 135 09 Pts available!!  Yeah!!



What price/point did you pay?
Thanks!


----------



## borgthe

Sorcamc,

Congrats!  That's a great price.  Did you get the banked points free?


----------



## Disneypubgal

disneyvacalover said:


> What price/point did you pay?
> Thanks!




$70.00 per point, 2009 pts and dues included.


----------



## sorcamc

borgthe said:


> Sorcamc,
> 
> Congrats!  That's a great price.  Did you get the banked points free?



Seller pays MF's on the '09 points if that is what you are asking.


----------



## b&cfrombigd

Hi all,
Long time lurker and first time poster. Wanted to help out on the rofr thread.
We learned this morning that we passed rofr!!
BWV 150 pts. 89 banked 2008, all 2009, all 2010. 80.00 per point. Buyer pays closing seller pays 2009 MF's. Submitted on 10/06/2009 passed on 10/28/2009. Non-members. TSS is our broker.
Thanks to DIS members for your years of experience and information. Could not and would not have done it without your expertise.


----------



## Disneypubgal

b&cfrombigd said:


> Hi all,
> Long time lurker and first time poster. Wanted to help out on the rofr thread.
> We learned this morning that we passed rofr!!
> BWV 150 pts. 89 banked 2008, all 2009, all 2010. 80.00 per point. Buyer pays closing seller pays 2009 MF's. Submitted on 10/06/2009 passed on 10/28/2009. Non-members. TSS is our broker.
> Thanks to DIS members for your years of experience and information. Could not and would not have done it without your expertise.




Welcome Home!! Congrats!!


----------



## disneymom2one

We passed.  We are sort of new members - we were members before but bought into SSR and probably bought too many points at the time.  This time, we bought a much smaller OKW (where we love to stay) contract that we're paying cash for.

The details:  OKW, not extended, 50 points, all 2008 and 2009 points included, $72 per point.

We submitted about three and a half weeks ago and were told we'd hear tomorrow but instead heard today.  

We're thrilled - it's a great little contract to get us back into DVC resorts.


----------



## alirwalsh4

It has only been two weeks today but I am getting anxious to hear if we have made it through ROFR!  Having my doubts!  For records, I forgot to post it is Aug UY.  HHI 150pts.   Thanks


----------



## disneyvacalover

alirwalsh4 said:


> It has only been two weeks today but I am getting anxious to hear if we have made it through ROFR!  Having my doubts!  For records, I forgot to post it is Aug UY.  HHI 150pts.   Thanks



Two weeks since my contract was submitted as well.  I bid low and am now fearful!  Having my doubts as well.
Good Luck to you!


----------



## alirwalsh4

disneyvacalover said:


> Two weeks since my contract was submitted as well.  I bid low and am now fearful!  Having my doubts as well.
> Good Luck to you!




Good luck to you too!  Keep me posted on how you make out!!


----------



## sorcamc

disneyvacalover said:


> Two weeks since my contract was submitted as well.  I bid low and am now fearful!  Having my doubts as well.
> Good Luck to you!



Hang in there!


----------



## silmarg

disneyvacalover said:


> Two weeks since my contract was submitted as well.  I bid low and am now fearful!  Having my doubts as well.
> Good Luck to you!



me and you both.  

you are at $66 fully loaded, I am at $65 almost fully loaded!

maybe we will both make it!!


----------



## disneyvacalover

silmarg said:


> me and you both.
> 
> you are at $66 fully loaded, I am at $65 almost fully loaded!
> 
> maybe we will both make it!!



Hopefully we'll find out next week!  Good Luck!


----------



## DougTX

Donald is #1 said:


> *WAITING - SSR:*
> 
> DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf



Not waiting anymore .. passed ROFR yesterday!!  


ETA: submitted 10/5, passed 10/28.


----------



## disneyvacalover

DougTX said:


> Not waiting anymore .. passed ROFR yesterday!!
> 
> 
> ETA: submitted 10/5, passed 10/28.



Congratulations!! When did you submit?
You got a great price!


----------



## Donald is #1

cbh, idratherbeinwdw, peezee, sorcamc, disneypubgal, b&cfrombigd, disneymom2one, DougTX, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

alirwalsh4, thanks for the update! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
*idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)*
*b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS*
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
*sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (???) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts*
*disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (???) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)*
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
*cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)*
*peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member *
*disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (???) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf*
*DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts


*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL------------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)




*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)
SnowWhite12--------- 300 OKW (Jun) $60, no '09 pts, 284 '10 pts (sub 9/28)

unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19)


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14)


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
leise----------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19) non member, **********


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## silmarg

DougTX said:


> Not waiting anymore .. passed ROFR yesterday!!
> 
> 
> ETA: submitted 10/5, passed 10/28.



Ohhh great!  My $65 contract has a shot!!!

Congrats to you!


----------



## Disneypubgal

disneypubgal said:
			
		

> disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (???) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf[/B]
> 
> 
> September UY


----------



## sorcamc

Sorry, I thought I had posted...My 250 OKW was a Feb use year.   I got lucky...the seller had two contracts up for ..one loaded at $67 a pt and then mine, at $65 a point..both Feb...Disney ROFR's the $67, but let mine through...so, maybe there is something about inventory..they just bought 250 Feb points, so I guess they were satisfied.


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

b&cfrombigd said:


> Hi all,
> Long time lurker and first time poster. Wanted to help out on the rofr thread.
> We learned this morning that we passed rofr!!
> BWV 150 pts. 89 banked 2008, all 2009, all 2010. 80.00 per point. Buyer pays closing seller pays 2009 MF's. Submitted on 10/06/2009 passed on 10/28/2009. Non-members. TSS is our broker.
> Thanks to DIS members for your years of experience and information. Could not and would not have done it without your expertise.


 
Wow our contracts are almost identical!  I originally agreed to $80/point but got really paranoid after seeing a contract just like the one I wanted get ROFR'd at $79 (Kerrils 150 contract with the June u/y).  I tossed and turned for a few nights and then just said the heck with it, let me offer $82. That $300 helped me sleep a lot better.  

Now that I see you passed at $80 with virtually an identical contract to mine I think more than likely I would have been fine at that number too.  Oh well, I slept well while I waited, I'll just choose to believe that made the extra 300 worth it.   

Congrats Neighbor!


----------



## b&cfrombigd

Thank you! Congrats to you as well. Have to admit I was sweating the $80 pp but after studying the rofr thread I thought I might as well give it a try!!


----------



## Jenifurby

150 pt SSR June UY.  $68 per point, 37  '09 pts, 150 '10 pts.  Buyer pays closing. Seller pays '09 mf. Submitted 09/14, passed ROFR 10/12
TSS, nonmember

Already feeling like I need to add on...Yikes!
Jen


----------



## Donald is #1

Jenifurby, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Disneypubgal, sorcamc, thanks for the updates! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (???) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
*Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts


*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL------------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)




*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)
SnowWhite12--------- 300 OKW (Jun) $60, no '09 pts, 284 '10 pts (sub 9/28)

unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19)


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14)


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
leise----------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19) non member, **********


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Donald is #1

As we approach the end of the calendar year, I thought that I would post this info for people looking at buying their first DVC contract.  

If you are considering a resale contract, please keep in mind that Maintenance Fees (MFs) cover a calendar year.  So 2009 MFs cover the period from Jan 1 2009 until Dec 31 2009.  *They are not associated with Use Years at all. *  The bills for the 2010 MFs will come out between Christmas and New Years 2009 and are due (unless you pay monthly) by some time in February.  Therefore there is no tie at all between maintenance fee year and Use Years (UY).

So, if you are negotiating a resale and the seller suggests that you pay most or all of the '09 MFs, please remember that you will be getting a full bill for 2010 very soon.  i.e. my recommendation would be to try to negotiate either not paying any 09 MFs at this point or scale them based upon the number of months remaining in the calendar year.  

Of course everything is fair game in the negotiations, but I just wanted to make sure that potential new buyers don't get surprised come January when the '10 MF bills arrive.

Hope this helps!


----------



## idratherbeinwdw

b&cfrombigd said:


> Thank you! Congrats to you as well. Have to admit I was sweating the $80 pp but after studying the rofr thread I thought I might as well give it a try!!


 
Your nerves are stronger than mine.    The seller paying the dues is what made me nervous, that's why i bumped it to $82.  But yours had the seller paying dues too, so WTG on a great deal.


----------



## Dogwithahat

Found out today, Disney waived ROFR on our contract. 

275 pts BWV (Dec) $75 per point, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF. Submitted 10/7, passed 11/02, DVCbyResale, new members


I know that price seems low but we are paying the '09 MF's so its really like a $80 contract. That was my reasoning anyway. We went for a larger pt contract because for several more yrs, due to school schedules, we will be coming at Christmas time.   We are so excited. Can't wait to close and start planning for our first trip.


----------



## abw

Yay! Disney waived ROFR on our contract.

BWV 100 (Apr), $82 per pt, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 MF, submitted 10/14, passed 11/2, thru Jaki & ****, new members.

(I'm superstitious so I hadn't listed it as waiting on ROFR.)


----------



## Metsoskil

Just made an offer on a 40 pt VWL contract.  Includes all '09 points, and all points after that.  August UY, Seller pays '09 MFs, Buyer pays '10 MF.  Price = $80 per point.  We are already owners.  

Guess it's back on the ROFR coaster for us...


----------



## disneyvacalover

Just found our Disney ROFRd my contract.  SOOO disappointing.  Will try again!


----------



## SSR

disneyvacalover said:


> Just found our Disney ROFRd my contract.  SOOO disappointing.  Will try again!



Bummer.  $66pp was pretty aggressive.  Can't fault you for trying though.  The good news is is that there's plenty more on the resale market.  Good luck!


----------



## silmarg

disneyvacalover said:


> Just found our Disney ROFRd my contract.  SOOO disappointing.  Will try again!



RUT ROH!  My $65 SSR contract is looking doubtful.  

From the sounds of it I should hear within the week.


----------



## HeyMoe

While I'm very disappointed this didn't get through (I really thought it would), I wanted to share with you.

We just got the call that Disney excersized their ROFR.
160 points at Saratoga Springs (160 '08 points, 160 '09 points)
$75 a point, Seller pay Closing and '09 Dues
September Use Year
Submitted on 10/20, ROFR 11/3


----------



## SSR

HeyMoe said:


> While I'm very disappointed this didn't get through (I really thought it would), I wanted to share with you.
> 
> We just got the call that Disney excersized their ROFR.
> 160 points at Saratoga Springs (160 '08 points, 160 '09 points)
> $75 a point, Seller pay Closing and '09 Dues
> September Use Year
> Submitted on 10/20, ROFR 11/3



WOW.  I would have thought that $75pp would have gone through easily.  Goes to show it's hard to predict.  Query whether this is Disney's odd ROFR exercise designed to pump up the next round of submittals back into the $70's (they've been in the high $60's for a few weeks).  Their way of keeping folks worried, perhaps.

As I mentioned above, there's plenty of stuff out there in the low 70's.  Good luck on the re-submit.


----------



## dsneygirl

Just got word that Disney ROFRd on our contract as well.  
150 at VWL $73/point no banked points, 

I think we submitted on 10/15 or thereabouts.


----------



## HeyMoe

SSR said:


> WOW.  I would have thought that $75pp would have gone through easily.  Goes to show it's hard to predict.  Query whether this is Disney's odd ROFR exercise designed to pump up the next round of submittals back into the $70's (they've been in the high $60's for a few weeks).  Their way of keeping folks worried, perhaps.
> 
> As I mentioned above, there's plenty of stuff out there in the low 70's.  Good luck on the re-submit.



We already have a 160pt at SSR with a Sept use year and we were hoping to double our points and keep the same use year..  This contract was perfect since it accomplished both.  Apparently too perfect as far as Disney was concerned.  Time to start looking for another contract to bid on.


----------



## disneyvacalover

**** or Jaki ( I can't remember who as I spoke to bth of them today) said that Disney ROFRd many SSR contracts yesterday.  Maybe it's Disney's way of pulling in the reigns and getting SSR back up in the $70s.  I just put an offer in on a similar contract.  More aggressive this time.  fingers crossed that the seller will accept and then back to the waiting game.  
Sorry to everyone that was ROFRd this week and Congrats to those of you that passed!


----------



## Chic

HeyMoe said:


> While I'm very disappointed this didn't get through (I really thought it would), I wanted to share with you.
> 
> We just got the call that Disney excersized their ROFR.
> 160 points at Saratoga Springs (160 '08 points, 160 '09 points)
> $75 a point, Seller pay Closing and '09 Dues
> September Use Year
> Submitted on 10/20, ROFR 11/3



Sorry to hear about you being ROFR'd.  Disney amazes me with their inconsistency regarding ROFR.  I just bought a 160 point SSR resale which had all points for 08, 09, and 10.  I paid $64 a point with seller paying MF and it passed at the end of September.


----------



## Donald is #1

Dogwithahat, abw, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Metsoskil, good luck with your contract!  

disneyvacalover, HeyMoe, dsneygirl, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
*Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members*
*abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members*

 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (???) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts


*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL------------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)




*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)
SnowWhite12--------- 300 OKW (Jun) $60, no '09 pts, 284 '10 pts (sub 9/28)

unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
*disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)*
*HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member*



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
*dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (???) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)*



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19)


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14)


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
leise----------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19) non member, **********


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*
*Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members*


----------



## dsneygirl

Sorry it was an Aug UY for your list.  We just went in on another 150 Aug UY at $74 this time.  Thankfully we are NOT in a huge rush but we would love to get those points in the next couple of months.


----------



## jnsolomon

Contract submitted to Disney on November 3.  Thanks to everybody for posting here, it has been a big help.

SSR 340 points (two 170 point contacts under same master contract)
December UY
All points for 2008, 2009, 2010
Seller pays 09 MF's
Buyer and seller split closing costs
$68 per point

From the info posted over the last few days I think I may have about a 50-50 chance.  A week ago I was more confident it would pass.  Time will tell.
Thanks again.


----------



## HeyMoe

Let's give this another try.  Hopefully this one can get through Disney:

210 SSR (Sep) 
$70 per point
All '08, '09, & '10 pts
Buyer pays closing
Seller pays '09 mf

Still waiting for contract to sign so hasn't been submitted to Disney yet for ROFR.  I'll keep you updated.


----------



## disneyvacalover

Add me to list of trying again.  SSR 250 points December UY.  All 08 and all 09.  $69.00/point.  Buyer pays MFs and closing.
Good luck everyone!


----------



## Donald is #1

dsneygirl, thanks for the update!

dsneygirl, jnsolomon, HeyMoe, disneyvacalover, good luck with your contracts!  


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (???) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts


*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL------------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)




*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)
SnowWhite12--------- 300 OKW (Jun) $60, no '09 pts, 284 '10 pts (sub 9/28)

unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19)


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14)


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
leise----------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19) non member, **********
*jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3)*
*HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf*
*disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf*


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
*dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 *


----------



## helenk

Okay, my first attempt to buy re-sale

I just sent off my contract and deposit on 11/3.

50 VWL (Dec UY) 
$77 per point
All '08 (banked) '09, & '10 pts
Buyer pays closing
Seller pays '09 mf

Now comes the hard part of waiting to see what Disney will do.


----------



## nursegirl

We just passed!

200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)

Thanks for the helpful list, Donald is #1!


----------



## Good Ol Gal

we're waiting: 

VWL 300 pts (Sept) $68 ppt.  submitted to DVC 11/6

this is crazy cheap and I don't know if it will go through... but it's the perfect amount of points for us!   

Wish us luck!!  :


----------



## silmarg

Good Ol Gal said:


> we're waiting:
> 
> VWL 300 pts (Sept) $68 ppt.  submitted to DVC 11/6
> 
> this is crazy cheap and I don't know if it will go through... but it's the perfect amount of points for us!
> 
> Wish us luck!!  :



now THAT would be a steal!


----------



## alirwalsh4

Bummer!  Disney ROFR our offer for 150 Aug HHI at $54.00.  I thought it would be to good to be true!  I don't understand how one gets through at $50 and then one at $54 doesn't?  Oh well, not ment to be!


----------



## silmarg

DVD is buying back so many as of late... I almost dont want to hear my fate (on a $65 SSR).

The real question for me is - do I continue to bid low and hope to win the ROFR lottery next time?  Or do I let DVD dictate the market higher?

I am leaning towards keeping at the low bids...

The worst I will be doing is getting money into the brokers pockets and freeing the sellers of their DVC interest...


----------



## disneyvacalover

That's kind of how I feel. I just signed a contract for 250 SSR all 08 and all 09 at $69.00. Don't think it will pass because of all the extra points.


----------



## bookwormde

DVC seems to get very active for a short time and then fall back to the only a few routine. We have seen this pattern before. I think that since they know that ROFR is being tracked and posted by several sources that thay need to occasionally add a few higher ones so those who want to be "sure" will go above those.

bookwormde


----------



## senecabeach

Never thought I'd be doing this...but I was just too tempted..

Guess you can add me to the "Wait List"...

BCV, 100 pts., Sept UY, $83. per pt.  

All 100 pts. coming in Sept, to Disney's ROFR today, 10/6.


----------



## leise

In all the excitement I forgot to update, but we passed ROFR and have now finally closed! The points are in the system.

 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member


----------



## disneymom2one

disneymom2one said:


> We passed.  We are sort of new members - we were members before but bought into SSR and probably bought too many points at the time.  This time, we bought a much smaller OKW (where we love to stay) contract that we're paying cash for.
> 
> The details:  OKW, not extended, 50 points, all 2008 and 2009 points included, $72 per point.
> 
> We submitted about three and a half weeks ago and were told we'd hear tomorrow but instead heard today.
> 
> We're thrilled - it's a great little contract to get us back into DVC resorts.



Sorry ... it's a June use year.


----------



## Donald is #1

helenk, Good Ol Gal, senecabeach, good luck with your contracts!  

nursegirl, leise, congrats on passing ROFR! 

alirwalsh4, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised! 

disneymom2one, thanks for the update! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
*nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)*



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
*leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member*



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts


*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL------------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)




*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
*alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)*



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)
SnowWhite12--------- 300 OKW (Jun) $60, no '09 pts, 284 '10 pts (sub 9/28)

unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19)


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
*senecabeach--------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6)*


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19) non member, **********
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3)
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 
*helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3)*
*Good Ol Gal-------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68 (sub 11/6)*


----------



## Donald is #1

Bumping us up the board.


----------



## babbalooey

Just heard tonight Disney declined ROFR on my 210 point @ SSR.  $65/point, Dec use year.  I'm paying closing costs, seller paid MF's on all 210 2009 points coming on Dec 1st....


----------



## FloFlo71

Disney excersised ROFR on my teeny purchase.

I was purchasing 25 points at AKV $88 per point, Feb use year, 2009 points, MF for 2009 paid by seller, closing costs paid by buyer.

Submitted for ROFR on 26 Oct and got the call today.

Not sure what my next step, still considering options.


----------



## shonnons

****ROFR'D**** 

shonnons 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19)


----------



## KerriL

shonnons said:


> ****ROFR'D****
> 
> shonnons 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19)



Sorry to hear


----------



## Donald is #1

babbalooey, congrats on passing ROFR! 

FloFlo71, shonnons, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
*babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
*FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)*
*shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts


*ROFR'D- BLT:* 



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL------------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)




*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)
SnowWhite12--------- 300 OKW (Jun) $60, no '09 pts, 284 '10 pts (sub 9/28)

unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Goofyluver---------- 160 AKV (Sep) $86, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
BGParadise---------- 50 AKV (Sep) $90, 10 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/13) non-member



*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
senecabeach--------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6)


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
stuartsong---------- 611 OKW (Sep) $57, 431 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/1)


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19) non member, **********
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3)
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3)
Good Ol Gal-------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68 (sub 11/6)


----------



## SnowWhite12

Sad to report that Disney again exercised ROFR on another offer of ours.  OKW (original)--300 points---$63 per point---March UY.  Jaki and **** had really thought this one would go through.  Don't know if we will try again.  We really don't want to keep upping our price.


----------



## silmarg

SnowWhite12 said:


> Sad to report that Disney again exercised ROFR on another offer of ours.  OKW (original)--300 points---$63 per point---March UY.  Jaki and **** had really thought this one would go through.  Don't know if we will try again.  We really don't want to keep upping our price.



I am sorry to hear about that...

I am told that mine was submitted on 10/19 - so I suppose I should be hearing soon..  Though I have sent 2 emails last week to Jaki/**** asking for an update and have not hear any response...

So I will continue twiddling...


----------



## SnowWhite12

silmarg said:


> I am sorry to hear about that...
> 
> I am told that mine was submitted on 10/19 - so I suppose I should be hearing soon..  Though I have sent 2 emails last week to Jaki/**** asking for an update and have not hear any response...
> 
> So I will continue twiddling...




That's when ours was submitted.  Got word today via e-mail from ****.


----------



## silmarg

I spoke too soon.  I got the email from ****.  Disney exercised ROFR on:

silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19) non member, **********


I am stepping back up to the plate... will let you know what contract I bid on next.


----------



## SSR

silmarg said:


> I spoke too soon.  I got the email from ****.  Disney exercised ROFR on:
> 
> silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19) non member, **********
> 
> 
> I am stepping back up to the plate... will let you know what contract I bid on next.



Bummer.  I think you probably have to get into the 70's now, in order to have a safe bet?  Frustrating, I can imagine.  Good luck...


----------



## silmarg

SSR said:


> Bummer.  I think you probably have to get into the 70's now, in order to have a safe bet?  Frustrating, I can imagine.  Good luck...



Maybe...  I am in no rush, so I will try to keep the bids low and see what happens.


----------



## SSR

silmarg said:


> Maybe...  I am in no rush, so I will try to keep the bids low and see what happens.



Given the glut of SSR contracts out there, if you're in no rush, you're in good shape.  Good luck.


----------



## bookwormde

SnowWhite12

I would not up your price just, there are lots of OKW contracts so just keep trying until DVC is "full up" of OKW points.

bookwormde


----------



## shonnons

shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16)


----------



## OKWNutt

Just got word that my purchase of 190 OKW points just passed!
190 (August) $70, 110 banked '08 points. 
Buying through the Timeshare Store and financing with Timesharelending


----------



## silmarg

I threw a bid with DVC by Resale... we will see if it gets accepted.

That said, I asked Fidelity (the old GMAC) for a list of Aug UY SSR contracts and they sent me via email a list of all their SSR contracts - a PDF file with 394 SSR contracts was sent.  WOW 394!

So their website shows a small fraction of what they sell...

A word to the wise for the buyers out there.


----------



## silmarg

took a close look at the GMAC list... seems like this is where Jaki/**** and Shontelle get most of there outside listings from...  In fact, the contract I bid on thru DVCbyResale is listed with GMAC/Fidelity...

Gonna send my paperwork in the AM, but here is my next shot.  Offer just accepted...

silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19) non member, DVCbyResale (Maggie and Shontelle)

As I said earlier, I am in no real rush to buy, I will keep the bids low for now to test where the bottom is.  In the meantime, I will make the resellers a little extra commission and relieve  the sellers of their DVC interest.  I promised Jamie at TSS that she will get my next bid.


----------



## stacielee

My first post, but my 2nd try; the 1st one didn't get past the seller:

125 SSR (Sept) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, non member, DVCbyResale (Maggie and Shontell, overnighted contract today)


----------



## borgthe

I just got word that DVC Rofr'd my contract.

$60 per point. 60 points at OKW, not extended. 60 points for 2009 no mf's until 2010. Buyer pays all closing. 

Back to the drawing board.


----------



## DisFam95

Just got word Disney bought back our 170pt Wilderness Lodge Villas at $76/pt, Feb UY.  Submitted 11/2.


----------



## senecabeach

I just got word that DVC Rofr'd my contract too !!!  

BCV, 100 pts., Sept UY, $83. per pt.


----------



## Dawn16

DisFam95 said:


> Just got word Disney bought back our 170pt Wilderness Lodge Villas at $76/pt




Ouch, this one makes me nervous as our offer of $78pp for a 100 pt WLV (June use year) was just accepted by the seller.  Now I can sweat it for the next month.  Hope I have better luck than the last few of you have reported.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## DisFam95

Dawn16 said:


> Ouch, this one makes me nervous as our offer of $78pp for a 100 pt WLV (June use year) was just accepted by the seller.  Now I can sweat it for the next month.  Hope I have better luck than the last few of you have reported.  Fingers crossed.




Good luck to you!  We submitted 11/2 and heard back 11/18.


----------



## deq110896

Dawn16 said:


> Ouch, this one makes me nervous as our offer of $78pp for a 100 pt WLV (June use year) was just accepted by the seller.  Now I can sweat it for the next month.  Hope I have better luck than the last few of you have reported.  Fingers crossed.



To calm your nerves....   we just passed ROFR at $75/pt at WVL 180 points (October) with 180 banked from 2008 and all 2009 and 2010 points splitting closing 50-50


----------



## Dawn16

DisFam95 said:


> Good luck to you!  We submitted 11/2 and heard back 11/18.




Thanks!  Sorry yours didn't pass.


----------



## Dawn16

deq110896 said:


> To calm your nerves....   we just passed ROFR at $75/pt at WVL 180 points (October) with 180 banked from 2008 and all 2009 and 2010 points splitting closing 50-50




Wow, that's a great deal, congrats!  Ours has no '09 pts. so I'm hoping that makes it less attractive to Disney.


----------



## silmarg

Seems like Disney is on a shopping spree!


----------



## Good Ol Gal

we got notified that Disney ROFR'd ours today too  

VWL 300 points Sept UY
141 '09 points, 300 '10 points
$68 per point
submitted 11/6, ROFR 11/18

Guess disney wants those VWL points bad today!  
(of course what they really want is for me to call _them_ and pay $98 pp for those exact points!!)


----------



## disneyvacalover

We submitted 11/6 as well.   Still waiting.  Hope that isn't a bad sign.


----------



## Good Ol Gal

Ok.... we're trying again 

VWL 150 points Dec UY
$77 pp
8 '08 points
150 '09 points
'09 MF paid by seller
'10 MF paid by buyer


----------



## silmarg

***** & Jaki:*
Snail Mail Documents to Title company is fine
Deposit $1000

*Shontelle (DVC by Resale):*
Overnite Docuiments to Title company
Deposit 20% of purchase price

Interesting factoid... they use the same Title company.


----------



## disneyvacalover

silmarg said:


> ***** & Jaki:*
> Snail Mail Documents to Title company is fine
> Deposit $1000
> 
> *Shontelle (DVC by Resale):*
> Overnite Docuiments to Title company
> Deposit 20% of purchase price
> 
> Interesting factoid... they use the same Title company.



What does this affect?  The amount of time it takes to determine if you pass ROFR or closing?


----------



## disneyvacalover

Just got ROFRd AGAIN!!
Back to the drawing board!


----------



## saintstickets

silmarg said:


> ***** & Jaki:*
> Snail Mail Documents to Title company is fine
> Deposit $1000
> 
> *Shontelle (DVC by Resale):*
> Overnite Docuiments to Title company
> Deposit 20% of purchase price
> 
> Interesting factoid... they use the same Title company.



I sent both my contract & closing documents to the title company (used Jaki/**** as realtor) via FedEx overnight.  That way I know they received it.  You never know what might happen with snail mail.


----------



## DVCBrian

DVCBrian---------- 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS


----------



## Dawn16

Our was officially submitted today, 11/20 (we're members)

VWL  100pts June UY
$78pp
0 '09 pts.
Buyer pays closing costs


----------



## renda460

Disney bought back the contract we were buying - 100 points BLT at $99 a point.  

I should have known it was too good to be true.


----------



## jnsolomon

> Disney bought back the contract we were buying - 100 points BLT at $99 a point.
> 
> I should have known it was too good to be true.



Surprising considering BLT was more or less selling direct for $99 per point a few months ago.


----------



## minniekissedme

silmarg said:


> Interesting factoid... they use the same Title company.



Something that not everyone is aware of...as the buyer, you have the ability to select the title company. You have no obligation to the firm your broker uses. If you like "company A" and your broker wants you to use "company B" you tell the broker to use "A" thank you.


----------



## wigdoutdismom

Just passed ROFR 150 Beach Club points.


----------



## silmarg

Its been a week since Donald is #1 has posted.  I hope he's ok.


----------



## Donald is #1

Sorry everyone, I was away on business this week and didn't have a chance to log on.

SnowWhite12, silmarg, borgthe, DisFam95, senecabeach, Good Ol Gal, disneyvacalover, renda460, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised! 

shonnons, silmarg, stacielee, Dawn16, Good Ol Gal, good luck with your contracts! 

OKWNutt, deq110896, DVCBrian, wigdoutdismom, congrats on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
*wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (???) $?? (passed 11/20)*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
*OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17_ TTS*
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
*DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS* 



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
*deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing*




*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
*senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)*



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
*renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)*




*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL------------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)




*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)
SnowWhite12--------- 300 OKW (Jun) $60, no '09 pts, 284 '10 pts (sub 9/28)

unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
*SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)*
*borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)*



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
*silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, ***********
*disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)*



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
*DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)*
*Good Ol Gal-------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)*



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
*shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16)* 


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 



*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3)
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf
*silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19) non member, DVCbyResale *
*stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17) non-member, DVCbyResale* 

*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3)
*Dawn16----------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20) members*
*Good Ol Gal-------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf*


----------



## disneyvacalover

Trying again.  SSR $72.00 pt. 200 pts.  all 09 and 10.


----------



## owtrbnks

Just passed ROFR on a 100 point contract at SSR! 

100 SSR @ $69/pt. Oct UY, 97-'09 pts. 100-'10 pts. buyer pays closing, seller paid '09 MF, submitted 10/30, passed 11/20, DVC Member.

More time at *home*! Less time at the place we stay when we're not at Disney.


----------



## wigdoutdismom

Sorry, this was my first post to this thread. I don't have the contract in front of me. This is what I can remember...
Contract was submitted to Disney on Oct. 30th. I think it was $89 per point Feb. use year with 120 banked points.


----------



## TammyAlphabet

I just made an offer on an AKL contract which was accepted by the seller, but, looking at the data on here, I am pretty sure that I will get the ole ROFR.  100 AKV points, all 09 and 10, no dues until 2010, buyer pays closing, DVC member.  Submitted on 11/18, I think.


----------



## Donald is #1

disneyvacalover, TammyAlphabet, good luck with your contracts! 

owtrbnks, congrats on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (???) $?? (passed 11/20)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
*owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing




*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)




*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL------------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)




*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)
SnowWhite12--------- 300 OKW (Jun) $60, no '09 pts, 284 '10 pts (sub 9/28)

unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16) 
*TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18) member*


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 



*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3)
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19) non member, DVCbyResale 
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17) non-member, DVCbyResale  
*disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (???) $72, all '09 & '10 pts*


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3)
Dawn16----------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20) members
Good Ol Gal-------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf


----------



## Donald is #1

wigdoutdismom said:


> Sorry, this was my first post to this thread. I don't have the contract in front of me. This is what I can remember...
> Contract was submitted to Disney on Oct. 30th. I think it was $89 per point Feb. use year with 120 banked points.



Do you remember which resort it is at?


----------



## wigdoutdismom

Donald is #1 said:


> Do you remember which resort it is at?



Yes, Beach Club


----------



## Davejavu

Woo Hoo!!!! 
Passed ROFR today!!!

225 SSR (Sept) $70, 39 08 points, all 09 points, all '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23)

Thanks DVC-Resales.com!


----------



## Donald is #1

wigdoutdismom, good luck with your contract! 

Davejavu, congrats on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32813972&postcount=1307


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

SandrainNC----------- 160 AKV (Aug) $85, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/11)
jake&samsmom-------- 150 AKV (Mar) $90, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/16, passed 8/27)
kristenrice------------ 100 AKV (Feb) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
LauraLap-------------- 210 AKV (Aug) $88, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/11) TSS
Cinderella1122--------  60 AKV (Aug) $98, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and fees (passed 9/30)
michellev------------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 160 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays GMAC (sub 9/30, passed 10/10) non-member, GMAC
tiffsix----------------- 100 AKV (???) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/21) member, TTS
Giff------------------- 100 AKV (???) $88 (passed about 11/10)
thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
maggiet------------ 210 BCV (Oct) $89, 224 pts '08, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 6/6)
nobodies36---------- 220 BCV (Mar) $86, 93 '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/13)
jasonp5 (seller)------ 150 BCV (Feb) $90, 28 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 6/18)
chicagodisfan-------- 150 BCV (Oct) $86, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) non-member, TTS
dsnyl4nd------------- 160 BCV (Oct) $87, 51 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1, passed 7/11)
lovepooh------------ 300 BCV (Dec) $93, 7 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/18) non-member
DVCERSINCEDAY1---- 230 BCV (Dec) $89, 61 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/08)
mgilmer--------------  30 BCV (Apr) $89, 7 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/22) GMAC
littleducksmom------- 150 BCV (Dec) $88, 16 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 7/30, passed 8/11)
Minnie824------------ 175 BCV (Dec) $90, 75 points on hold, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/7, passed 8/14)
baj0505-------------- 210 BCV (Feb) $84, 185 banked '08 pts, 203 '09 pts, 153 pts in reservation status, buyer pays 1/2 mf for 08, split closing, (sub 8/10, passed 8/25) - non member
lingber--------------- 200 BCV (Sep) $89, 85 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 9/1)
bgnwthamse--------- 150 BCV (???) $90 (passed 9/6) TTS
Rileygirl-------------- 270 BCV (Sep) $89, 196 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 9/16) non-members
POS----------------- 200 BCV (Mar) $89, 70 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/6, passed 9/23)
brp------------------ 150 BCV (Mar) $86, 90 '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/7)
Slakk (seller) --------  50 BCV (Dec) $100, 36 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/6)
Uncle Remus--------- 150 BCV (Aug) $90, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/22, passed 10/29) non-member 
Bugaroni------------ 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 11/7, passed 11/13)
anna08------------- 100 BCV (Mar) $90, all '09 pts (sub 11/10, passed 11/13) non-member, TSS
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (???) $?? (passed 11/20)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
EmptyNester---------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 31 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) members, *********.com
Weluvdisny-----------  80 BWV (Oct) $82, all '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing  (sub 5/21, passed 6/13)
mjlass11-------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, 74 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/6, passed 6/16)
orangebird-------------  60 BWV (Aug) $83, 33 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, (sub 6/12, passed 6/16)
dressthechild---------- 200 BWV (Sep) $82, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/9, passed 6/17)
DVCPal---------------  25 BWV (Oct) $92, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/3)
DVCPal---------------  75 BWV (Sep) $88, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/24, passed 7/?) TTS
MikeyNS-------------  25 BWV (Oct) $80, all '07 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee (sub 6/26, passed 7/16) GMAC
Barrister--------------- 400 BWV (Dec) $76, 400 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/17)
delauzons------------- 310 BWV (Sep) $78, 179 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/9, passed 7/18) TSS
Teachckg------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 120 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf
COASTERQUEEN----------- 100 BWV (Mar) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/29, passed 8/14) member, TSS
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $83, 67 '07 pts, 83 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/14, passed 8/25)
farscape----------------- 250 BWV (Oct) $81, 250 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
emmalouise-------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/26)
Belle & Ariel-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $82, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 & 09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 8/18, passed 8/26)
JulieWent---------------- 150 BWV (Feb) $90, 150 banked '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/12, passed 8/26)
nluvwithmickey---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $80, 2 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/18, passed 8/30) non-member, TTS
bangzoom6877---------- 150 BWV (Apr) $81, 40 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/7)
DisneyDreamers2007----- 150 BWV (Sep) $81, 133 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf, (sub 8/19, passed 9/6) non-member, GMAC 
dec5girl---------------- 200 BWV (Feb) $78, 156 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/27, passed 9/8)
greengiant-------------  31 BWV (Dec) $84, 31 banked '07 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays doc fees - GMAC
lapeter---------------- 200 BWV (Mar) $79.41, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/9, passed 9/23)
BLLB------------------ 200 BWV (Feb) $77, no '08 pts, 154 '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs and prorated 2009 MF (sub 9/15, passed 9/24)
msteddom-------------  50 BWV (Feb) $84, 38 '09 pts, all '010 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/16, passed 9/30)
TLSnell1981------------ 150 BWV (Aug) $81 all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays MF (sub 9/26, passed 10/3) member
mickeymisfit------------ 153 BWV (Dec) $80, 153 '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 9/25, passed 10/3)
PKWallaby-------------- 270 BWV (Feb) $81, 208 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (Sub 9/18, passed 10/1) non-member
brp-------------------- 100 BWV (Jun) $93, all '09 pts (sub 8/24, passed 9/7)
rooneymouse------------ 290 BWV (Sep) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8) TTS
desertgirl----------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $84, all '09 pts (sub 10/4, passed 10/8) TTS
Carlav-------------------- 170 BWV (Dec) $80, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/30) non-member
Disney Princess----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $82, 59 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, passed 10/18) non-member, TTS
Thumper4me------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $81, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/29, passed 11/7) TTS
hsteacher-------------- 250 BWV (Dec) $80, 9 '07 pts, 214 '08 pts (sub 11/4, passed 11/13) non-member
jeffl------------------- 100 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/11, passed 11/13) non-member, TTS
Redbudlover------------  50 BWV (Mar) $87, 50 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/6, passed 11/13)
kathleena--------------  50 BWV (Aug) $84, no '08 pts, all '09 pts borrowed into '08 available, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (submitted 11/14 passed 11/21)
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
MLC2002------------ 100 HHI (Jun) $68, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing & '08 mf, seller pays GMAC fee (sub 5/21, passed 6/6) GMAC
Tricia0305----------- 150 HHI (Apr) $60, 12 pts in holding,128 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf, members, TTS
permavac------------  25 HHI (Mar) $65, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3) non-member, TTS
heathpack-----------  25 HHI (Apr) $70, 10 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays  closing and '09 mf (sub 10/28, passed 10/31)
Pinkprincessmom------  60 HHI (Mar) $70 (sub 11/19, passed 11/25)
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
necopup--------------- 100 OKW (Mar) $72, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/12)
popisme--------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 6/13, passed 6/27) TSS
bluedoggy-------------  25 OKW (???) $85, 25 banled '07 pts (sub 6/26, passed 7/9)
smilingmouse-----------  50 OKW (Aug) $67, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/3, passed 7/12)
z28wiz-----------------  40 OKW (Sep) $67.5, 29 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/16) GMAC
littleprissboutique------ 100 OKW (Aug) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer ans seller split '08 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/17) GMAC
FoxberryJam----------- 210 OKW (Sep) $71, 3 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17)
snackyx--------------- 150 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 points available, buyer paid closing costs, split MF (sub 5/25, passed 6/9)
jjgraff30-------------  25 OKW (Apr) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/18, passed 7/28)
kellybus------------- 135 OKW (Aug) $72, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/11)
musical2------------  50 OKW (Feb) $75, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 & '09 mf, member
smammone----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $75, 75 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/2)
iggypops-------------- 300 OKW (Feb) $72, 300 banked '07 pts, 300 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/22, passed 9/2)
Lili'sMama------------ 310 OKW (???) $73, buyer pays closing and '08 mf
2disneyfanz---------- 100 OKW (Feb) $73, no '08 or '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 8/14, passed 8/25) member
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $85, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
pickles---------------  50 OKW (Dec) $84, all '08 pts, seller pays closing (sub 8/21, passed 9/8)
skatermom-----------  30 OKW (Aug) $78, 30 holding '08 pts, (sub 9/15, passed 9/30)
hockeyprincess------ 100 OKW (Feb) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/2)
gray52-------------- 100 OKW (Dec) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/22, passed 10/3)
rcosta-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $71, all '08 pts
laglenn--------------  70 OKW (Feb) $79, 45 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/7, passed 10/22)
jschrots------------  50 OKW (Feb) $72, 53 holding pts, 47 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 10/25)
thesupersmartguy--- 28 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 pts (sub 10/10, passed 10/27)
thayes21----------- 100 OKW (Oct) $75, 16 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) member
ldrprn--------------- 150 OKW (Mar) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 10/18, passed 10/29)
sportsmom3279------ 230 OKW (Mar) $72 (sub 10/14, passed 10/31)
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
Postman------------- 210 OKW (Sep) $82.5, all '08 pts
mommomtoJoseph----  50 OKW (Jun) $92, 17 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/3/08)
Argent-------------- 170 OKW (Oct) $87, 125 '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/23) 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
corky441-------------- 175 SSR (Aug) $78, 127 '08 pts (sub 5/19, passed 6/6) TSS
yoshimitsus------------- 170 SSR (???) $79, 14 current year points, all '09 (?) pts (sub 5/`9, passed 6/6)
secretprincess---------- 150 SSR (???) $78.5, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts(sub 5/19, passed 6/6) non-member, TSS
Grandbuddy----------- 170 SSR (Dec) $78, 42 banked '06 pts, 170 banked '08 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and GMAC fee, (sub  6/2, passed 6/13) member, GMAC
ACDSNY (seller)--NikiM20 (buyer)--  60 SSR (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 6/11, passed 6/16) TSS
Safari Queen (seller)-- 165 SSR (Aug) $81, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 MF (passed about 6/16/08)
DrAndrea-------------  60 SSR (Feb) $75, no '08 and '09 pts (passed 6/30)
trasor---------------- 300 SSR (Dec) $77, all '07 and '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/3)
Ricky P---------------- 120 SSR (Sep) $??, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 7/14) - non-member
Oswald the Rabbit------220 SSR (???) $73, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 7/16) - non-member, ATSB
minnieluvzmickey------ 100 SSR (???) $84, 100 banked '07 pts, 56 '08 pts (sub 7/7, passed 7/17)
lugnut33-------------- 120 SSR (Jun) $80, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/14, passed 7/17) **********
TOM574-------------- ??? SSR (???) $75 (passed 7/08)
Tramp&TheLady------ 120 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-members
disney aviator------- 250 SSR (Feb) $82, 250 banked '07 pts, 133 banked '08 pts, 266 '09 pts (passed 7/24) non-member 
njsquirrel------------ 175 SSR (Dec) $75, all '08 pts, 108 borrowed '09 pts, 64 '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 7/25) non-member
snichols1219-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $75, 243 pts in hold, 102 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 7/24) non-members
Rose&Mike--------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, 87 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/19, passed 7/24) non-members
my3weasels-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $76, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/24) 
Mouse511---------- 150 SSR (Oct) $74, 19 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) non-members,TSS
dgb---------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/9) TSS, non-member
Jones611------------- 120 SSR (Mar) $73, no '08 pr '09 pts, buyers pay closing, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) non-members
BankBunny------------  28 SSR (Feb) $80, no '08 or '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/9)  member, TTS
jrsmom---------------- 120 SSR (Aug) $80, all '08 and '09 pts (sub 8/9, passed 8/14)
Ford66---------------- 100 SSR  (???) $84, 200 pts in '08 (sub 8/8, passed 8/14)
missy2217------------- 300 SSR (Apr) $78, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (passed 8/25)
mattina621------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '08 mf (passed 9/2) non-member
camack7827----------- 240 SSR (Aug) $77.5, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/6)
ryan840---------------  25 SSR (Dec) $85
moonlightgraham22---- 160 SSR (Feb) $76, 208 Hold Status pts expire Feb. '09, 17 '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 MF (sub 9/10, passed 9/16)
sandy0904------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $78, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '08 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/16)
tenthousandvolts----- 130 SSR (Jun) $71.54, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays all closing costs/fees, seller pays 07' and '08 mf (sub 9/17 passed 10/2) member, GMAC
mom of princessx2------ 150 SSR (Oct) $73, no '07 or '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf  (sub 911, passed 10/3) non-member
mickeys girl 52--------- 175 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf (sub 9/26, passed 10/3)
Ann B------------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $75, 5 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/8) non-member
Tink6666--------------- 200 SSR (Aug) $77, 98 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 10/8)
Brownieone------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $81, 10 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf, non-member
PutnamDS------------- 200 SSR (Oct) $77.5, all 08 points, all 09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 08 MF (sub 10/14, passed 10/21) TTS
carstinsmom----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/22)
Disneydaydreaming------ 150 SSR (Dec) $76, 66 '07 pts, 132 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 9/23, passed 10/14) member
Resqlt------------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $74, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/23) members
speedyf -------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $71, 11 '07 pts, 131 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/17, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
trustknoone----------- 100 SSR (Aug) $85 (sub 10/17, passed 10/22)
mrp4352-------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $83, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (sub 10/21, passed 11/5)
ashbradnmom--------- 200 SSR (Dec)  $71.5, 63 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/28, passed 11/7) TTS
kmintheville----------- 175 SSR (Feb) $71, 26 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 11/13)
njanimalkingdom------  50 SSR (Aug) $80, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 11/17, passed 11/25) TTS
jcfamily-------------- 180 SSR (Feb) $71, 152 borrowed '09 pts, 180 banked '08 pts, 28 '09 pts (sub 11/14, passed 11/25) non-members, TTS
TMJJS--------------- 210 SSR (Oct) $69, 185 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub mid Nov, passed 11/26)
flatzkids------------- 200 SSR (Jun) $68, 128 '09 pts (submitted 11/6, passed 11/17)
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
*Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
Doris1962-----------  60 VB (Jun) $55, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fees (sub mid May, passed 6/13) GMAC
dvcnewgirl----------  50 VB (Aug) $57.4, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee (passed 6/13) member, GMAC
bbowers------------  60 VB (Feb) $55, no '08 or '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/14, passed 6/30)
Cerigirl-------------- 75 VB (Dec) $60, 30 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/27, passed 7/7) TSS
briandancer-------- 150 VB (???) $55, 22 '09 pts (passed 10/31)
TMJJS (seller)------- 300 VB (Oct) $50, 253 banked '07 pts, 271 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split '08 mf (passed 10/31)
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
jdb1232------------------ 170 VWL (???) $80, 66 banked '07 pts (passed 6/5)
shortypots--------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $80, all '08 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '08 mf (sub 5/30, passed 6/11) members, TSS
tww369------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $86, 15 banked '07 pts, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 6/17)
DVCERSINCEDAY1-------- 330 VWL (Dec) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 6/20, passed 7/7)
DisneyOrBust2006-------- 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '06 pts, all '07 & '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/11) member, TTS
NicksTgrMom------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, no '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf, (sub 8/5, passed 8/9) TSS
Lisa F (seller)------------  50 VWL (Dec) $87, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/9) TSS
krybandt---------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $80, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/14)
minnie6895-------------- 200 VWL (Feb) $78, 130 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 8/25)
JoJostar----------------- 202 VWL (???) $84, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '08 mf (passed 8/30)
wdfan1977--------------- ?? VWL (???) $??
jgehan------------------ 350 VWL (Oct) $80, 350 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/2) non-member, TSS
craiggers----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $87, 50 banked pts (passed 10/8)
gatordoc---------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $79, 127 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/9)
dsquarednz-------------- 170 VWL (Aug) $75, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (passed 10/3)
lisa3635-----------------  25 VWL (Dec) $81, no '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Joy------------------  50 VWL (Aug) $88, 50 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub approx 10/30, passed 11/7) TSS
Scott---------------- 200 VWL (Jun) $75, 172 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/13) TSS
cherylmc-------------  25 VWL (Aug) $81, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing & admin, seller pays '08 mf (passed 11/08) GMAC
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing




*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
forceword----------- 170 BCV (Feb) $83, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 7/25, ROFR'D 8/4/08)
CommandoDawg---- 200 BCV (Jun) $80, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 11/17, ROFR 11/25/08) member
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)




*ROFR'D - BWV:*
mommacat56--------- 180 BWV (Feb) $79, no '08 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 2008)
dressthechild--------- 225 BWV (Jun) $79, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/26, ROFR 6/4/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 210 BWV (Jun) $77, 33 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (ROFR 6/30/08)
DVCERSINCEDAY1----- 330 BWV (Dec) $78, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR 7/08)
tx2tn--------------------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 8/5, ROFR 8/8)
lapeter------------------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.67, 107 banked points?, 150 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts (ROFR 9/3/08)
hsteacher------------- 350 BWV (Oct) $78, 251 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/21, ROFR 11/3/08) TTS
Melani-----------------  75 BWV (Dec) $80, 35 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and doc fees , seller pays '08 mf (sub 10/10, ROFR 11/25) GMAC
ohtarabell------------- 200 BWV (Dec) $79, 57 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/13, ROFR 11/25) TSS
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL------------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)




*ROFR'D - HHI:*
lmb -------------- 150 HHI (???) $66, 30 07 pts, buyer pays closing and prorated 07 MF (sub ???, ROFR 3/01?)  assumed non-member
WalterS (seller) --- 200 HHI (Apr) $68
lisalefebvre ------- 250 HHI (???) $66
Tamar (seller)----- 150 HHI (Dec) $67, 27 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '07 mf (ROFR 9/20)
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
FoxberryJam------------  230 OKW (Sep) $65, no '07 pts, 31 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (sub 7/1/08 ROFR 7/12/08) - non-member
disfanmelK-------------  80 OKW (Feb) $67, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/08)
SnowWhite12--------- 300 OKW (Jun) $60, no '09 pts, 284 '10 pts (sub 9/28)

unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
kkmauch (seller)---- 150 SSR (Jun) $77, 24 '08 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 4/24/08)
kmintheville-------- 175 SSR (Sep) $70, no '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 10/27, ROFR 10/31)
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
luvindisneyworld(seller) - 140 VWL (Apr) $75 (sub 3/5, ROFR'D 3/19)
Frankiesmom----------- 150 VWL (Jun) $84, 126 '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '08 mf (ROFR'D 4/24/08)
GrumpyBa*D----------- 250 VWL (Aug) $72, 72 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '08 mf (sub 4/21, ROFR'D 4/29)
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16) 
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18) member


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
*wigdoutdismom-------- ??? BCV (???) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30)*


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3)
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19) non member, DVCbyResale 
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17) non-member, DVCbyResale  
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (???) $72, all '09 & '10 pts


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3)
Dawn16----------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20) members
Good Ol Gal-------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '


----------



## Donald is #1

wigdoutdismom said:


> Yes, Beach Club



thanks!  Now sorry but I have a couple more questions, is it a 120 point contract? Also, have you passed ROFR or are you still waiting?

thanks again


----------



## wigdoutdismom

Donald is #1 said:


> thanks!  Now sorry but I have a couple more questions, is it a 120 point contract? Also, have you passed ROFR or are you still waiting?
> 
> thanks again



Hi!
It's 150 point contract with 120 points needing to be used by Feb. 1, 2010. Our contract was submitted to Disney on Oct. 30 and we passed ROFR last week.


----------



## dsneygirl

Still waiting to hear from Disney.  Our $74 fir VWL isn't looking good if Disney is buying back at $77 and $78.


----------



## br015ro

Great News!  We passed ROFR! Thank you Jason and The Time Share Store for your outstanding service!

100 SSR (DEC) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23)


----------



## wigdoutdismom

Just wanted to mention we LOVE The Timeshare Store. This was our 3rd add on through them!
Thanks for the great service Robert!


----------



## jnsolomon

jnsolomon said:


> Contract submitted to Disney on November 3.  Thanks to everybody for posting here, it has been a big help.
> 
> SSR 340 points (two 170 point contacts under same master contract)
> December UY
> All points for 2008, 2009, 2010
> Seller pays 09 MF's
> Buyer and seller split closing costs
> $68 per point
> 
> From the info posted over the last few days I think I may have about a 50-50 chance.  A week ago I was more confident it would pass.  Time will tell.
> Thanks again.



Just heard today that Disney waived rofr.


----------



## silmarg

jnsolomon said:


> Just heard today that Disney waived rofr.



great news... nice to see DVD is not buying all the $60s back...


----------



## Donald is #1

wigdoutdismom, thanks for the update! 

br015ro, jnsolomon, congrats on passing ROFR! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all ’09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
*br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS*
*jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing




*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)




*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL------------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)




*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16) 
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18) member


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19) non member, DVCbyResale 
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17) non-member, DVCbyResale  
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (???) $72, all '09 & '10 pts


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3)
Dawn16----------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20) members
Good Ol Gal-------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf


----------



## Donald is #1

wigdoutdismom said:


> Hi!
> It's 150 point contract with 120 points needing to be used by Feb. 1, 2010. Our contract was submitted to Disney on Oct. 30 and we passed ROFR last week.




Doh!!! Sorry about my confusion.   I just realized that I had your data entered twice.  oops... I fixed the entries in tonights update.  Thanks for your patience.


----------



## borgthe

Trying a second time.  25 OKW points.  June use year.  25 banked from 2008, all 2009, all 2010.  Buyer pays closing and 2010 MFs.  $65 per point.


----------



## TammyAlphabet

ROFR'd  100 AKL points  Submitted 11/17 and ROFR's today.  All 09 and forward, september use year, buyer pays closing, 78 per point.  I guess the price was too low.


----------



## Donald is #1

borgthe, good luck with your contract! 

TammyAlphabet, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing




*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
*TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)




*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL------------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)




*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16) 


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
*borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19) non member, DVCbyResale 
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17) non-member, DVCbyResale  
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (???) $72, all '09 & '10 pts


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3)
Dawn16----------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20) members
Good Ol Gal-------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf


----------



## dsneygirl

Well I had a funny feeling following this thread that our $74 VWL wasn't going to get buy and it didn't got word today that Disney ROFRd the one we wanted.  Apparently they went on a spending spree snapping up a bunch of contracts.    So hopefully 3rd time is a charm. We're bidding on 131 VWL Aug UY at $81.  It's more that we were hoping to pay but it also comes with 131 points immediately available which is a nice bonus.


----------



## disneyvacalover

dsneygirl said:


> Well I had a funny feeling following this thread that our $74 VWL wasn't going to get buy and it didn't got word today that Disney ROFRd the one we wanted.  Apparently they went on a spending spree snapping up a bunch of contracts.    So hopefully 3rd time is a charm. We're bidding on 131 VWL Aug UY at $81.  It's more that we were hoping to pay but it also comes with 131 points immediately available which is a nice bonus.



DSNEYGIRL
I'm with you.  On my third SSR contract.  Also paying more than I wanted but need it to pass.  Good Luck.


----------



## DenLo

Is it my imagination or is Disney ROFRing mainly lower $ per point and fully loaded contracts where the MFs for 2009 or early as well as the closing costs are paid by the seller?  Even when there are exceptions to the above statement it appears they ROFR contracts where the seller pays either the MF's for current year and earlier or closing costs.


----------



## helenk

dsneygirl said:


> Well I had a funny feeling following this thread that our $74 VWL wasn't going to get buy and it didn't got word today that Disney ROFRd the one we wanted.  Apparently they went on a spending spree snapping up a bunch of contracts.    So hopefully 3rd time is a charm. We're bidding on 131 VWL Aug UY at $81.  It's more that we were hoping to pay but it also comes with 131 points immediately available which is a nice bonus.



I'm sorry to hear that your last contract got ROFRd.  My contract was submitted about the same time as yours. A small contract, only 50 points, but hopefully I'll be hearing one way or another soon.


----------



## Good Ol Gal

Good Ol Gal said:


> Ok.... we're trying again
> 
> VWL 150 points Dec UY
> $77 pp
> 8 '08 points
> 150 '09 points
> '09 MF paid by seller
> '10 MF paid by buyer



just wanted to update that we officially started the ROFR wait on 11/24.  

We did all our paperwork on 11/18, but we didn't get notice that it was sent to Disney till 11/24.


----------



## OhioDVC

I recently put 350 SSR points up for sale and DVC exercised their ROFR.  In the documentation for the sale, DVC has a release agreement that specifies...


"I/We hereby agree not to discuss the terms of this transaction or any other matter related to my/our ownership interest described in the attached Deed with any other person including without limitation other owners or prospective owners of Disney Vacation Club or any members of the media."

Is this something new?  

Releasing details of a ROFR is in violation of the signed contracts to sell your points back to DVC.

Has DVC ever made a fuss about this thread releasing confidential material?


----------



## Donald is #1

dsneygirl, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised! 

dsneygirl, good luck with your contract! 

Good Ol Gal, thanks for the update! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing




*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)




*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL------------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)




*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
*dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)*



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16) 


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19) non member, DVCbyResale 
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17) non-member, DVCbyResale  
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (???) $72, all '09 & '10 pts


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3)
Dawn16----------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20) members
Good Ol Gal-------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24)
*dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, all '09 pts*


----------



## Donald is #1

OhioDVC said:


> I recently put 350 SSR points up for sale and DVC exercised their ROFR.  In the documentation for the sale, DVC has a release agreement that specifies...
> 
> 
> "I/We hereby agree not to discuss the terms of this transaction or any other matter related to my/our ownership interest described in the attached Deed with any other person including without limitation other owners or prospective owners of Disney Vacation Club or any members of the media."
> 
> Is this something new?
> 
> Releasing details of a ROFR is in violation of the signed contracts to sell your points back to DVC.
> 
> Has DVC ever made a fuss about this thread releasing confidential material?



Very interesting!  In the 2+ years that I have been editing this thread, this is the first post that I have seen on a confidentiality agreement.


----------



## missycj96

Sadly, my HHI contract was ROFR'd. It was 100 points - $57 per point , 87 2009 points banked - closing costs split.  April use year.   Submitted 10/2. Hope this info helps others buying DVC.


----------



## helenk

OhioDVC said:


> I recently put 350 SSR points up for sale and DVC exercised their ROFR.  In the documentation for the sale, DVC has a release agreement that specifies...
> 
> 
> "I/We hereby agree not to discuss the terms of this transaction or any other matter related to my/our ownership interest described in the attached Deed with any other person including without limitation other owners or prospective owners of Disney Vacation Club or any members of the media."
> 
> Is this something new?
> 
> Releasing details of a ROFR is in violation of the signed contracts to sell your points back to DVC.
> 
> Has DVC ever made a fuss about this thread releasing confidential material?



I just reviewed my contract, I am the buyer, not the seller, but there is nothing in the contract regarding confidentiality.


----------



## bookwormde

Contracts are typically written by the buy or thier agent not DVC. In any case DVC has no authority to impose such a confidentiality clause.

bookwormde


----------



## Donald is #1

missycj96,  sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing




*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)




*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL------------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)




*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
*missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)*



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16) 


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19) non member, DVCbyResale 
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17) non-member, DVCbyResale  
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (???) $72, all '09 & '10 pts


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3)
Dawn16----------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20) members
Good Ol Gal-------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24)
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, all '09 pts


----------



## Frodo UK

dsneygirl said:


> Well I had a funny feeling following this thread that our $74 VWL wasn't going to get buy and it didn't got word today that Disney ROFRd the one we wanted.  Apparently they went on a spending spree snapping up a bunch of contracts.    So hopefully 3rd time is a charm. We're bidding on 131 VWL Aug UY at $81.  It's more that we were hoping to pay but it also comes with 131 points immediately available which is a nice bonus.



Small world. By coincidence we are selling 131 VWL Aug UY at $81http://www.wdwinfo.com/images/smilies/thumbsup2.gif

Fingers crossed.


----------



## davidmarquis

I was notified a few minutes ago that the offer I made is on its way to Disney for thier ROFR.  We are working on 250 SSR (OCT) $69, 116 banked '08pts, all '09pts & '10pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 12/1, passed ?/?) 

This is our first DVC membership if we get it!


----------



## Donald is #1

davidmarquis, good luck with your contract!  


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing




*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)




*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL------------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)




*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16) 


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19) non member, DVCbyResale 
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17) non-member, DVCbyResale  
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (???) $72, all '09 & '10 pts
*davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1) non-member*


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3)
Dawn16----------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20) members
Good Ol Gal-------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24)
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, all '09 pts


----------



## Donald is #1

Everyone, I am heading down to WDW tomorrow for 12 days!    I'll have my laptop with me and will be logging in, however, I may not be on everyday and most likely won't be on tomorrow or Friday.  So if it takes me a few days to update over the next 2 weeks, don't worry!


----------



## htw

We just heard today that Disney waived on our contract 150 pts. 96 '09 points and all of '10 points at $69 per point.  Sellers paid 09 maintenance fees and buyer pays closing costs and '10 mfs.  We are current members and are now looking to make more plans.  Yea!!  We submitted Nov. 11th.


----------



## htw

I forgot to add with TTS.


----------



## disneymotherof3

htw said:


> We just heard today that Disney waived on our contract 150 pts. 96 '09 points and all of '10 points at $69 per point.  Sellers paid 09 maintenance fees and buyer pays closing costs and '10 mfs.  We are current members and are now looking to make more plans.  Yea!!  We submitted Nov. 11th.



Where at?


----------



## htw

Ssr


----------



## htw

SSR Oct.


----------



## dsneygirl

Went to Disney today for ROFR.  131 points Aug UY $81 a point.  This is our 3rd try so we were willing to go for a little higher price. Plus there are 131 points available now which is a nice incentive.


----------



## HeyMoe

Just got word today that we passed ROFR

210 SSR (Sep) $70
All '08, '09 & '10 pts
Buyer pays closing and '10 MF
Seller pays '09 MF
Members
Submitted on 11/9, Passed on 12/3

We now need to start planning how to use all these new points.


----------



## shonnons

****ROFR'D****
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)

I give up


----------



## Lake Rat

BW - 384 points banked from 08 & 09, 222 coming on 9/1/10, $79 
Sent for ROFR - Nov 9
Waived - Dec 3

When do you think I might be able to make my first reservation??? I want to go on a cruise this spring, 2010...any chance???


----------



## bookwormde

shannons,

Soory about the "luck" but keep trying it s worth it in the end

Lake Rat,

Congratulations that is a really great buy, if settlement goes quickly it could be as soon as 2 or 3 weeks

bookwormde


----------



## Metsoskil

Metsoskil--------- 40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members

We passed!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

shonnons said:


> ****ROFR'D****
> shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
> 
> I give up



Wow shonnons - they do seem to have your name in their book!  Be persistent.   Or maybe check out the webcast?


----------



## jnsolomon

Congrats Heymoe.  Nice deal.


----------



## babbalooey

shonnons said:


> ****ROFR'D****
> shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
> 
> I give up




I wonder if it's the banked points more than the price/point that's getting you. When I passed ROFR recently on my 210 point SSR at $65, I didn't have any banked points but I closed right before my Dec use year began and the seller had already paid the points for 09, so I get to use all of them right away. So what I'm thinking is instead of a loaded contract, try one where you're approaching the beginning of a use year where all the points are available and have already been paid.  Not quite as good as a loaded contract but if it gets you passed ROFR and you have all your points coming in at the same time, maybe it's worth a shot.  Again, who knows for sure....it's just something that I thought of when trying to figure out how I passed at the price I paid.....hope you keep trying and it works out the next time!


----------



## disneyvacalover

babbalooey said:


> I wonder if it's the banked points more than the price/point that's getting you. When I passed ROFR recently on my 210 point SSR at $65, I didn't have any banked points but I closed right before my Dec use year began and the seller had already paid the points for 09, so I get to use all of them right away. So what I'm thinking is instead of a loaded contract, try one where you're approaching the beginning of a use year where all the points are available and have already been paid.  Not quite as good as a loaded contract but if it gets you passed ROFR and you have all your points coming in at the same time, maybe it's worth a shot.  Again, who knows for sure....it's just something that I thought of when trying to figure out how I passed at the price I paid.....hope you keep trying and it works out the next time!



That's what we did.  Still waiting on our 3rd.  Our first two contracts we were ROFRd had all 08, 09 and 10 points  with June and April use years.  We always travel in February.  So instead of trying for another with all 08 points we are trying for one with only 09 points but a Feb use year.  We also bid more than I wanted ($72) but I'm so tired of this playing this game.  If this one doesn't pass I don't know what I'll do.


----------



## babbalooey

disneyvacalover said:


> That's what we did.  Still waiting on our 3rd.  Our first two contracts we were ROFRd had all 08, 09 and 10 points  with June and April use years.  We always travel in February.  So instead of trying for another with all 08 points we are trying for one with only 09 points but a Feb use year.  We also bid more than I wanted ($72) but I'm so tired of this playing this game.  If this one doesn't pass I don't know what I'll do.




Hope that this goes through for you this time too.....I was also wondering, in a scenario such as this, if a Dec use year has an advantage over a Feb use year in that since dues are due in Jan, Disney figures after 11 months there's no reason the dues shouldn't already be paid, whereas in Feb, after only 1 month after they are due, Disney doesn't necessarily expect them to be fully paid.  We'll never know, but I'm interested to see how it works out for you in this case....


----------



## disneyvacalover

babbalooey said:


> Hope that this goes through for you this time too.....I was also wondering, in a scenario such as this, if a Dec use year has an advantage over a Feb use year in that since dues are due in Jan, Disney figures after 11 months there's no reason the dues shouldn't already be paid, whereas in Feb, after only 1 month after they are due, Disney doesn't necessarily expect them to be fully paid.  We'll never know, but I'm interested to see how it works out for you in this case....



 Not sure I understand what you mean.  Wouldn't Disney be able to tell if the dues were paid or not?    
I thought that with a Feb use year well have all 10 points right away.  Since we aleays travel in Feb that's a huge advantage.  It's the same as a June use year with 08 and 09 points as we cannot access the 10 points in Feb.  But with a Feb use year we can.


----------



## silmarg

When a resale gets ROFRd I wonder how the past points are accounted for.  For example, lets use a sold out resort for this example... DVD buys back a stripped  160 point OKW contract because the offer was $50 - and DVD buys back on the premise that $50 is too low no matter what (and not because they have a customer looking for 160 points).

So if later on, when DVD reselles the OKW contract must it sell it stripped?
I am thinking not...

When you look at the deed that is being transferred, no mention is made of points being banked or the contract being stripped, it just says you one a fractional ownership in the condo.

So can DVD just add points to the contract it bought back?  Does the membership get compensated for the addon points?


----------



## shonnons

bookwormde said:


> shannons,
> 
> Soory about the "luck" but keep trying it s worth it in the end
> 
> bookwormde



We are thinking about going direct from Disney. The contracts that are getting through are not much less then Disney prices, $89 with the incentives.  That way we can choose our use year and exact amount of points.  Also, we are planning a trip the first week in Dec 2010 and I am afraid that if I have to go through ROFR again that I will not be able to get the 2 bd savanna view that I want.


----------



## bookwormde

Since DVC can not “create” UY points (or at least not “legally”) it is assumed that they move points around, either from other resale contracts they own or out of their own inventory to create full contracts.

bookwormde


----------



## helenk

Disney waived on the contract I was buying   I am now the proud owner of 50 points at the Villas at the Wilderness Lodge. 
Dec use year, $77 per point, now I just have to wait for the title company to get the estoppel info from Disney. I got notice on 12/3 that we passed ROFR


----------



## Donald is #1

htw, HeyMoe, Lake Rat, Metsoskil, helenk, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

dsneygirl, thanks for the update! 

shonnons, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
*Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)*
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
*htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS*
*HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
*Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members*
*helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)*




*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
*shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3) *



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)




*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL------------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)




*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19) non member, DVCbyResale 
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17) non-member, DVCbyResale  
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (???) $72, all '09 & '10 pts
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1) non-member


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*
Dawn16----------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20) members
Good Ol Gal-------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24)
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, all '09 pts (sub 12/3)


----------



## Good Ol Gal

helenk said:


> Disney waived on the contract I was buying   I am now the proud owner of 50 points at the Villas at the Wilderness Lodge.
> Dec use year, $77 per point, now I just have to wait for the title company to get the estoppel info from Disney. I got notice on 12/3 that we passed ROFR



Congratulations!!  


oh I hope that means we're going to get some good news here soon too!!


----------



## stacielee

Just got an email that Disney waived ROFR!!   

125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17) non-member, DVCbyResale


----------



## Donald is #1

stacielee, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
*stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale  *



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)




*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)




*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL------------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)




*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19) non member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (???) $72, all '09 & '10 pts
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1) non-member


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*
Dawn16----------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20) members
Good Ol Gal-------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24)
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, all '09 pts (sub 12/3)


----------



## Anna114

Ok Im going to do this right this time lol. VWL submitted 12/8 for FROR 28 points April UY $80 a point. Will let you know my outcome L)


----------



## Donald is #1

Anna114, good luck with your contract! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)




*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)




*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL------------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)




*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19) non member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (???) $72, all '09 & '10 pts
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1) non-member


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*
Dawn16----------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20) members
Good Ol Gal-------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24)
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, all '09 pts (sub 12/3)
*Anna114----------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8)*


----------



## silmarg

DVD excercised their option....

silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19) non member, DVCbyResale 

they continue to play hardball in the $60s at SSR...


----------



## SSR

silmarg said:


> DVD excercised their option....
> 
> silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19) non member, DVCbyResale
> 
> they continue to play hardball in the $60s at SSR...



I would have been impressed (ok, confused) if they didn't ROFR your second proposal which was the same price as the first.    Methinks $69+ gets it done, but who knows, of course.  Good luck....


----------



## saintstickets

silmarg said:


> DVD excercised their option....
> 
> silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19) non member, DVCbyResale
> 
> they continue to play hardball in the $60s at SSR...



Sorry Sil...don't give up on DVC yet ...at least our Saints are passing ROFD
*R*ealizing
*O*ur
*F*ootball
*D*reams


----------



## silmarg

SSR said:


> I would have been impressed (ok, confused) if they didn't ROFR your second proposal which was the same price as the first.    Methinks $69+ gets it done, but who knows, of course.  Good luck....



My first contract had most of '08 points, this one did not.

I am going to move up a bit in price on my next contract.

I am not in a big rush... so I may set some sort of ROFR record - my only fear is I may run out of Aug UY SSR contracts!


----------



## babbalooey

silmarg said:


> DVD excercised their option....
> 
> silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19) non member, DVCbyResale
> 
> they continue to play hardball in the $60s at SSR...



This was my contract except it was 210 points at $65/point and I passed ROFR in Nov....will never understand how they make the decisions they do.....


----------



## silmarg

babbalooey said:


> This was my contract except it was 210 points at $65/point and I passed ROFR in Nov....will never understand how they make the decisions they do.....



I know, its 'cause of contracts like yours that I don't want to immediately bid up to $70+ right away (as the brokers want me to do).  I am willing to wait it out and take baby steps up the ladder.

I have sent my emails to all the Resellers, I have my eye one one contract already.  I am sure I will have my third contract in for ROFR by weeks end.

How do they make ROFR decisions?  Is DVD somehow profiling our Disney background?  Is babbalooey's background more attractive to them than mine?  I dunno. 

It seems to me that there are not that many Aug UY SSRs out there... maybe DVD has demand for Aug UY?


----------



## babbalooey

silmarg said:


> I know, its 'cause of contracts like yours that I don't want to immediately bid up to $70+ right away (as the brokers want me to do).  I am willing to wait it out and take baby steps up the ladder.
> 
> I have sent my emails to all the Resellers, I have my eye one one contract already.  I am sure I will have my third contract in for ROFR by weeks end.
> 
> How do they make ROFR decisions?  Is DVD somehow profiling our Disney background?  Is babbalooey's background more attractive to them than mine?  I dunno.
> 
> It seems to me that there are not that many Aug UY SSRs out there... maybe DVD has demand for Aug UY?





You'll drive yourself crazy before you'll figure it out.  It seems like they either have a very well laid out plan or they have no consistent plan at all.  I wondered too whether they look into an individual's disney vacation history....how many visits, what type of resorts, etc.  But with time on your side I don't think you would have to go to $70 yet.  And something in the high 60's in the long run won't make any difference when you add in the years of MF's.  And in the short run, even $68/69 would have only increased my cost by $600-800 and when you're talking spending $14000 total, for me at least, it wouldn't have been a deal breaker and that's kind of where I thought I would have to be to make it through ROFR.  I know you'll get it done but it has to be frustrating.  I had trouble with all the waiting just going through the process once....


----------



## disneyvacalover

PASSED!!!!!!
Third time is a charm.
200 SSR Feb use year.  All 09 and 10.
$72.00/point.  I know thats a little high but I'd really like to try and get a reservation for Feb 10  and if I rent I feel like I'm throwing money away that I could  be applying to my own DVC.
Finally!!!!!!!!


----------



## helenk

disneyvacalover said:


> PASSED!!!!!!
> Third time is a charm.
> 200 SSR Feb use year.  All 09 and 10.
> $72.00/point.  I know thats a little high but I'd really like to try and get a reservation for Feb 10  and if I rent I feel like I'm throwing money away that I could  be applying to my own DVC.
> Finally!!!!!!!!



Congratulations


----------



## Good Ol Gal

Well 2nd one didn't go through either.   Disney decided to take our contract 

150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf 

sub 11/24 ROFR 12/15



Anna114 said:


> Ok Im going to do this right this time lol. VWL submitted 12/8 for FROR 28 points April UY $80 a point. Will let you know my outcome L)



We are the sellers on this one... Good Luck!!


----------



## gusdmh

Just got the email today.  DVC is waiving their right to purchase.  I'm purchasing 150 points for SSR, April, for $67.  I'm to pay closing costs.  Seller responsible for annual dues of all 2009 allocation and 28 points of 2010 allocation.  I'm responsble for the annual dues of 128 points for the 2010 allocation.  Final closing by 1/5/10.  What do you think?  Was this a good deal?  Thanks TTS!


----------



## silmarg

gusdmh said:


> Just got the email today.  DVC is waiving their right to purchase.  I'm purchasing 150 points for SSR, April, for $67.  I'm to pay closing costs.  Seller responsible for annual dues of all 2009 allocation and 28 points of 2010 allocation.  I'm responsble for the annual dues of 128 points for the 2010 allocation.  Final closing by 1/5/10.  What do you think?  Was this a good deal?  Thanks TTS!



Sounds good to me.  I just put a $67 bid in on a contract (not yet accepted by the seller) after getting ROFR'd twice at $65.  I was thinking at $67 I would not likely survive ROFR, lets hope your good fortune rubs off on me!


----------



## saintstickets

silmarg said:


> Sounds good to me.  I just put a $67 bid in on a contract (not yet accepted by the seller) after getting ROFR'd twice at $65.  I was thinking at $67 I would not likely survive ROFR, lets hope your good fortune rubs off on me!



Here's some  for both *silmarg* & *gusdmh*.  Hope you both make it through.  (Note to sil - 14 & 0 after Nawlins bests Big D Saturday night!! )


----------



## borgthe

Disney just bought mine back.  25 OKW points all 09 and 10, buyer pays 10 mfs.  $65 pp. 

Wahhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## silmarg

DVD is clearly playing Defense.

That said, WHO DAT say dey gonna beat dem Saints?


----------



## Good Ol Gal

ok, trying again. 

VWL Dec 170 points, $78 ppt.  

161 '09
170 '10
Buyer pays CC 


told DH that this may the last I try for for awhile...... it sure gets depressing getting denied so many times


----------



## Lawshark

silmarg said:


> DVD is clearly playing Defense.



I'm really curious to see how long DVC is going to be willing to play defense...with the credit market the way that it is for timeshares I simply cannot imagine that they will aggressively support the prices for too long.

I'm hoping that they stop playing defense and that prices tumble a bit...apologies to any sellers on here...


----------



## shortypots

I am waiting on a contract, just submitted ROFR today for VWL. Don't want to mention the price just yet, but here are the other details.

100 pts Aug UY, no 09 pts, 47 2010 pts.


----------



## silmarg

Lawshark said:


> I'm really curious to see how long DVC is going to be willing to play defense...with the credit market the way that it is for timeshares I simply cannot imagine that they will aggressively support the prices for too long.
> 
> I'm hoping that they stop playing defense and that prices tumble a bit...apologies to any sellers on here...



My sentiments exactly.  I will push my bid up by a buck or two, but it seems like there are many sellers taking in the mid- to high- $60s at SSR... So that IS where the market IS (actually it may be even less if DVD wasnt playing so much defense).


----------



## Donald is #1

silmarg, Good Ol Gal, borgthe, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised! 

disneyvacalover, gusdmh, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Good Ol Gal, shortypots, good luck with your contracts!  


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
*disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)*
*gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)




*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)




*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL------------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)




*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
*borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)*



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
*silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale *



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
*Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)*



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1) non-member


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*
Dawn16----------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, all '09 pts (sub 12/3)
Anna114----------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8)
*Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing*
*shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $??, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts (sub 12/16)*


----------



## silmarg

lets try another contract:

silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale


----------



## Dawn16

Woo hoo, Disney passed on our contract yesterday, 12/16.  We are now the proud owners of 100 VWL points.  June UY, $78pp.  We're very excited!  Good luck to those of you still waiting


----------



## orlando79

Disney exercised RoFR on our offer:
200 points @ $64 buyer paying closing and ~$300 MF
SSR March UY
84 pts total left in 09 and 10 
Full 200 on 3/1/11
Submitted to Disney at the end of last month, we heard yesterday
TTS folks had advised us our chances were 50-50, so no big surprise

Oh, well ...

A few thoughts:
a) We offered the seller asking price; could have upped it a little to increase our chances 
b) If we are serious about this, we might want to go right back after another SSR package; Disney's inventory in SSR is a bit bigger now thanks to us
c) If the seller needed to get out of a contract, I'm glad we could help


----------



## BWV Dreamin

(I am the seller).*Passed ROFR*. 50 pt.s June UY, Vero Beach @ $50/pt. Buyer paid closing. This was totally stripped; no points until 2011. I think Disney is not ROFR'ing Vero Beach at all.


----------



## silmarg

orlando79 said:


> A few thoughts:
> a) We offered the seller asking price; could have upped it a little to increase our chances
> b) If we are serious about this, we might want to go right back after another SSR package; Disney's inventory in SSR is a bit bigger now thanks to us
> c) If the seller needed to get out of a contract, I'm glad we could help



I am on SSR contract #3.  1st was loaded (most08, all 09&10 points) at $65, next was partly loaded (all 09&10 points) at $65 and my latest less loaded (most 09 & all 10 points) at $67.

I figure, the resellers are making commissions, the sellers get out from under their contracts, and I am playing market maker.  

Either Disney will stop playing defense so aggressively or go broke trying.

I am in no rush and am willing to keep playing along.

That said, I may run out of Aug UY SSRs to bid on!


----------



## bookwormde

At the rate they are buying back they are likely gaining SSR points rather than making progress on selling the THV points.

bookwormde


----------



## silmarg

bookwormde said:


> At the rate they are buying back they are likely gaining SSR points rather than making progress on selling the THV points.
> 
> bookwormde



I agree.  I am suprised DVD isnt offering better incentives for SSR than they are giving to AKV or VGC.

When I went on my first DVC presentation in Aug they never even mentioned SSR as an option... it seemed almost like they werent even selling them.  But my wife noted that I did mention that I was looking at resale as well... so the CM probably just concentrated on the "in demand" properties.


----------



## Donald is #1

silmarg, good luck with your contract!  

Dawn16, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

orlando79, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised! 

BWV Dreamin, congratulations on selling your contract! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
*BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)*



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
*Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members*




*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)




*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL------------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)




*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
*orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)*


*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1) non-member
*silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale *

*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, all '09 pts (sub 12/3)
Anna114----------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $??, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts (sub 12/16)


----------



## athenna

I didnt make it through

BWV Oct use year 100 pts $78 per point


----------



## borgthe

Trying a 3rd time

25 SSR Feb. Use Year $78 per point.  No points until 2011.  Seller pays 2009 and 2010 MFs.


----------



## Donald is #1

athenna, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised! 

borgthe, good luck with your contract!  

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members




*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)




*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
*athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)*




*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)


*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1) non-member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
*borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf*


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, all '09 pts (sub 12/3)
Anna114----------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $??, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts (sub 12/16)


----------



## jpehasz

SSR 200 pts Feb UY. 160 2009 pts all 2010 avail. 67 a pt  sent in Dec 4.  passed ROFR today 12/24. 
Joe


----------



## borgthe

jpehasz,  Good one!!!


----------



## Good Ol Gal

We are the sellers on this one: 

VWL 29 points (Apr), $86 pt.  all '10 points. 

submitted 11/30
passed 12/24

Merry Christmas to the buyers!


----------



## Jason@dvcstore

The Timeshare Store, Inc.®*had 18 contracts waive today.

1. 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24) 

2. 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24) 

3. 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) 

4. 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24)

5. 300 OKW expiring 2042 (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) 

6.  131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) 

7.  29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) 

8.  60 VBR (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) 

9. 250 BCV (June) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24)

10.  250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24)

11.  60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)

12.   250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24)

13.   192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24)

14. 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24)

15.  200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)

16.  250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)

17.  OKW expiring 2042 100 (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)

18. 150 VBR (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)

Jason


----------



## Good Ol Gal

Jason@dvcstore said:


> The Timeshare Store, Inc.®*had 18 contracts waive today.



guess someone took the day off!   

too bad mine wasn't in there


----------



## silmarg

jpehasz said:


> SSR 200 pts Feb UY. 160 2009 pts all 2010 avail. 67 a pt  sent in Dec 4.  passed ROFR today 12/24.
> Joe



I am jealous!


----------



## dsneygirl

Jason@dvcstore said:


> The Timeshare Store, Inc.®*had 18 contracts waive today.
> 
> 1. 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)
> 
> 2. 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)
> 
> 3. 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24)
> 
> 4. 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24)
> 
> 5. 300 OKW expiring 2042 (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24)
> 
> 6.  131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
> 
> 7.  29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24)
> 
> 8.  60 VBR (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)
> 
> 9. 250 BCV (June) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24)
> 
> 10.  250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24)
> 
> 11.  60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
> 
> 12.   250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24)
> 
> 13.   192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24)
> 
> 14. 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24)
> 
> 15.  200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)
> 
> 16.  250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)
> 
> 17.  OKW expiring 2042 100 (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)
> 
> 18. 150 VBR (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)
> 
> Jason


Yippee! Merry Christmas to us! Looks like 3rd time was a charm. Thanks TTS for all your help


----------



## helenk

dsneygirl said:


> Yippee! Merry Christmas to us! Looks like 3rd time was a charm. Thanks TTS for all your help



Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Donald is #1

jpehasz, dsneygirl, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Good Ol Gal, congratulations on selling your contract! 

Jason@dvcstore, thanks for posting your resale info! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
*anon----------------- 250 BCV (June) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
*anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS*
*anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS*
*anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS*
*anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS*
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
*anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS*
*anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS*
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
*jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)*
*anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS*
*anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS*
*anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS*
*anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS*
*anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS*
*anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS*
*anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
*anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS*
*anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS*



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
*Good Ol Gal (seller) --  29 VWL (Apr) $86, all '10 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/24)*
*dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS*
*anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS*



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)




*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
*athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)*




*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)


*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1) non-member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*
Anna114----------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $??, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts (sub 12/16)


----------



## Donald is #1

Happy Holidays everyone!!!


----------



## Good Ol Gal

Donald is #1 said:


> Happy Holidays everyone!!!



Happy Holidays! 

FYI:  ours was submitted to ROFR on 12/17

Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

I had sold a 160 point AKV contract last month through The TimeShare Store. The price was $88. We and the buyer signed all the contracts. I got a phne call a few minutes ago. Disney steped in and they are buying my points. I am realy surprised. I had heard ROFR exercising was rare. I feel sorry for the buyers. What a downer for Christmas. I hope they find another contract soon.


----------



## 5forDiz

Maybe due to DVC holiday webcast 2+ weeks ago? I think incentives offered during webcast were specific to AKV;  maybe Disney is buying back points more aggressively for AKV.

It's too bad it didn't work out for both you & the buyer (congrats to you btw  on selling contract )  Hopefully your prospective buyer has another possibility since it's back to square one for them


----------



## mickeys girl 52

cONGRATS TO ALL THE RECENT  NEW MEMBERS !!!!


----------



## silmarg

Donald is #1 said:


> Happy Holidays everyone!!!



And to you too.  Thanks for keeping this thread going.  Its one of the best on the boards!


----------



## Donald is #1

Good Ol Gal, thanks for the update! 

pinnocchiosdad, congratulations on selling your contract, but bad luck for the buyers! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (June) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
Good Ol Gal (seller) --  29 VWL (Apr) $86, all '10 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/24)
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
*pinnocchiosdad (seller) ----- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)




*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)




*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)


*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1) non-member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*
Anna114----------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $??, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts (sub 12/16)


----------



## Donald is #1

silmarg said:


> And to you too.  Thanks for keeping this thread going.  Its one of the best on the boards!



Thanks!  



pinnocchiosdad said:


> I had sold a 160 point AKV contract last month through The TimeShare Store. The price was $88. We and the buyer signed all the contracts. I got a phne call a few minutes ago. Disney steped in and they are buying my points. I am realy surprised. I had heard ROFR exercising was rare. I feel sorry for the buyers. What a downer for Christmas. I hope they find another contract soon.



It seems that Disney has stepped up the ROFRs in the last 2 months.  I think (unscientific  because I didn't count) that we have seen more ROFRs reported in the last 2 months than we have seen for the previous 6 months.


----------



## Nancy

Donald is #1 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that Disney has stepped up the ROFRs in the last 2 months.  I think (unscientific  because I didn't count) that we have seen more ROFRs reported in the last 2 months than we have seen for the previous 6 months.



I hope that is not a trend that continues on...I just took the plunge on a 150 PT SSR contract, sent in all my paperwork to TSS on 12/18 and am now waiting.


----------



## davidmarquis

Donald is #1 said:


> davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1) non-member



We were notified 12/24 that Disney waived their ROFR.  Maybe I'll be able to close soon so we may enjoy another trip to Disney in January.


----------



## SusanWasHere

Mine was submitted today for ROFR.  Now up to 30 days of waiting.  Let's hope Disney doesn't want them back...


----------



## ACDSNY

SusanWasHere said:


> Mine was submitted today for ROFR. Now up to 30 days of waiting.  Let's hope Disney doesn't want them back...


 
Are you going to share any of the details?


----------



## SusanWasHere

ACDSNY said:


> Are you going to share any of the details?



I've never done a resale before, what are the details?  LOL  It's 150 points at SSR, August use year.  I'm new to this, haha.


----------



## ACDSNY

SusanWasHere said:


> I've never done a resale before, what are the details? LOL It's 150 points at SSR, August use year. I'm new to this, haha.


 
Welcome to the resale club...we've all been newbies at one time or another. 

Typically people will give the size of the contract, UY, price per point, points available, who's paying MF and closing costs,  and date submitted to Disney.  Some people don't like to post the info until after they've completed ROFR, so it's up to you what info you'd like to share.

Good luck with your contact!


----------



## SusanWasHere

ACDSNY said:


> Welcome to the resale club...we've all been newbies at one time or another.
> 
> Typically people will give the size of the contract, UY, price per point, points available, who's paying MF and closing costs,  and date submitted to Disney.  Some people don't like to post the info until after they've completed ROFR, so it's up to you what info you'd like to share.
> 
> Good luck with your contact!



Ah ok LOL!  I'll see what I can remember since I don't have the paperwork nearby!  It's SSR 150 points, August use year, $69 pp, 150 points available 8/1/10 and 8/1/11.  I'm paying closing costs and the 2010 MF.  Can't rem the closing costs...  somewhere around $500?  Was just submitted today to Disney.  That's all I can think of for now, lol.  We'll see what happens!!!


----------



## Donald is #1

davidmarquis, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

SusanWasHere, good luck with your contract! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (June) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
*davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
Good Ol Gal (seller) --  29 VWL (Apr) $86, all '10 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/24)
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) ----- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)




*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)




*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)


*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
*SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28)*


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*
Anna114----------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $??, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts (sub 12/16)


----------



## Good Ol Gal

Donald~

These are probably the same contract.  I posted here b/c the buyer hadn't yet... so you can take me off  and just leave the buyer :



> Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, all '10 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/24)
> 
> anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS


----------



## silmarg

davidmarquis said:


> We were notified 12/24 that Disney waived their ROFR.  Maybe I'll be able to close soon so we may enjoy another trip to Disney in January.



seems like DVD is getting a tad softer in the high $60s at SSR... A step in the right direction for us buyers!


----------



## williabt

Just heard last week we passed and will be new DVC members.
Here are the details-
SSR 250pts, Dec use year, $72 per point, 247 '08 pts, 250 '09pts, all '10 pts.


----------



## gk90

I wanted to post our waiting status a few weeks ago but was too busy at work--and now we've passed ROFR much earlier than I expected!
This was an add-on from TSS, submitted for ROFR on Dec 10.
BCV 30 points. February use year. 60 points coming on 2/1/10 (30 + 30 banked points from 2009) at $90/pt ($2700)
Now I need to find the thread with the signature pictures so I can add BCV to my siggy!


----------



## micknut

Passed ROFR on 12/24, submitted to Disney on 11/25.  SSR, June UY, 100 pts, $71/pt.  All 2009 and 2010 points.  Used Jaki/**** with **********.com.

First time owner and hopefully there will be a room available after closing for a spring break vacation!!


----------



## SusanWasHere

Looking at the lists of when people submitted to Disney and then passed, it seems it was almost always 3-4 weeks.  I guess I have a lot more waiting since it's only been 2 days LOL.   How did you stand the wait??  haha


----------



## silmarg

SusanWasHere said:


> Looking at the lists of when people submitted to Disney and then passed, it seems it was almost always 3-4 weeks.  I guess I have a lot more waiting since it's only been 2 days LOL.   How did you stand the wait??  haha



Its by far the toughest part about buying resale.


----------



## silmarg

SusanWasHere said:


> Looking at the lists of when people submitted to Disney and then passed, it seems it was almost always 3-4 weeks.  I guess I have a lot more waiting since it's only been 2 days LOL.   How did you stand the wait??  haha



Its by far the toughest part about buying resale.


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

Donald is #1 said:


> Good Ol Gal, thanks for the update!
> 
> pinnocchiosdad, congratulations on selling your contract, but bad luck for the buyers! QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks, but we have a new problem. If Disney exercises ROFR, which they did on me, the seller (me) has the right to cancel the sale. We are faced with the tough decission to sell or keep our points. After looking over the deal we think we underpriced  our contract. The downfall is that we still (if we keep our points) have to pay the selling company their commission. My thoughts are to keep our contract, rent the current and banked points, and list again ro sale in August when the new points hit the account. Its a tough decision.


----------



## Sandisw

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Donald is #1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Ol Gal, thanks for the update!
> 
> pinnocchiosdad, congratulations on selling your contract, but bad luck for the buyers! QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks, but we have a new problem. If Disney exercises ROFR, which they did on me, the seller (me) has the right to cancel the sale. We are faced with the tough decission to sell or keep our points. After looking over the deal we think we underpriced  our contract. The downfall is that we still (if we keep our points) have to pay the selling company their commission. My thoughts are to keep our contract, rent the current and banked points, and list again ro sale in August when the new points hit the account. Its a tough decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with your decision.
Click to expand...


----------



## lugnut33

Mine should be submitted for ROFR next week.  

50 points @ SSR, June UY, $78 p/pt, buyer paying closing and 2010 mf.   **********

And no, I didn't try lowballing the offer because I want that contract.


----------



## Good Ol Gal

We are the sellers on this contract and were notified that it passed ROFR on 12/29



> Anna114---------- 28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8)


----------



## Donald is #1

Good Ol Gal, thanks for the updates! 

williabt,  gk90, micknut, Anna114, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

lugnut33, good luck with your contract! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
*gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
*williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts*
*micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
*Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)*



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) ----- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)




*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)




*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)


*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28)
*lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf, ***********



*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $??, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts (sub 12/16)


----------



## Donald is #1

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Thanks, but we have a new problem. If Disney exercises ROFR, which they did on me, the seller (me) has the right to cancel the sale. We are faced with the tough decission to sell or keep our points. After looking over the deal we think we underpriced  our contract. The downfall is that we still (if we keep our points) have to pay the selling company their commission. My thoughts are to keep our contract, rent the current and banked points, and list again ro sale in August when the new points hit the account. Its a tough decision.



Wow, good luck with your decision!


----------



## jiggerj

Papers signed and going to ROFR this upcoming week.  Im the seller of 60 pts BWV . 96 points coming April 2010. $84 pp. I live only 2hrs. from Disney and have another larger contract that I wont part with.  I hope it goes thru with Disney so the new owners can enjoy!


----------



## "Got Disney"

Can you explain what ROFR? I am assuming it has to do with DVC okaying a sale trough other than them.  Also are these all the properties for sale? 
If so that is a lot of folks selling their DVC......

When we are ready to buy more I know where to look. 

Sorry for those that have to sell....

that's a lot of competition....stinks having to sell so low. 

with such a long list, how fast are they selling? is it faster to sell back to DVC?  asking cause have a friend who may be interested in buying and if I ever have to or want to sell would be nice to know what is my best option.


----------



## silmarg

[QUOTE="Got Disney";34848352]Can you explain what ROFR? I am assuming it has to do with DVC okaying a sale trough other than them.  Also are these all the properties for sale? 
If so that is a lot of folks selling their DVC......

When we are ready to buy more I know where to look. 

Sorry for those that have to sell....

that's a lot of competition....stinks having to sell so low. 

with such a long list, how fast are they selling? is it faster to sell back to DVC?  asking cause have a friend who may be interested in buying and if I ever have to or want to sell would be nice to know what is my best option.[/QUOTE]

If you own a DVC contract and want to sell it you must sell it privately.  Once you have a signed contract, Disney has 30 days to approve the sale or step in the shoes of the buyer and buy the contract back.  This is known as Right of First Refusal (ROFR).  Its likely because of ROFR and the fact that Disney is a very well known timeshare/vacation club that their resale prices are so high (many other timeshares sell for pennies or dimes on the dollar to their original purchase price).

There are many reasons why people sell, some of which are financial.  But not all sales are "sad" situations.  In fact some folks have sold for more than they have paid many years ago and enjoyed many vacations in the meantime.

With the economy the way it is, it is a buyer market in DVC resales (lots of inventory for sale).  That said, Disney has been more aggressive of late exercising ROFR (they wont let the market crater).

There are 4 main resellers agencies out there (one of which sponsors these boards).  Generally speaking the resellers are all very professional and you will enjoy dealing with them should you choose to buy.

If you are looking to do a private transaction, you will need to price it high enough that it will pass ROFR.

This thread, and many others on the DIS are invaluable whether you are looking to buy, sell or rent DVC.


----------



## jiggerj

silmarg said:


> But not all sales are "sad" situations.  In fact some folks have sold for more than they have paid many years ago and enjoyed many vacations in the meantime.



  I am actually quite excited for the buyer and am wishing them years of happiness with owning at the Boardwalk Villas!


----------



## "Got Disney"

silmarg said:


> If you own a DVC contract and want to sell it you must sell it privately. Once you have a signed contract, Disney has 30 days to approve the sale or step in the shoes of the buyer and buy the contract back. This is known as Right of First Refusal (ROFR). Its likely because of ROFR and the fact that Disney is a very well known timeshare/vacation club that their resale prices are so high (many other timeshares sell for pennies or dimes on the dollar to their original purchase price).
> 
> There are many reasons why people sell, some of which are financial. But not all sales are "sad" situations. In fact some folks have sold for more than they have paid many years ago and enjoyed many vacations in the meantime.
> 
> With the economy the way it is, it is a buyer market in DVC resales (lots of inventory for sale). That said, Disney has been more aggressive of late exercising ROFR (they wont let the market crater).
> 
> There are 4 main resellers agencies out there (one of which sponsors these boards). Generally speaking the resellers are all very professional and you will enjoy dealing with them should you choose to buy.
> 
> If you are looking to do a private transaction, you will need to price it high enough that it will pass ROFR.
> 
> This thread, and many others on the DIS are invaluable whether you are looking to buy, sell or rent DVC.


 
thanks for clearing that up for me.  I had it a little wrong.  I knew that we could sell it on our own but thought that DVC had first bids on it.....not that they had to approve the sale.....

Are the prices here compatible with what DVC is selling them for? the prices here seem so much lower than I can remember?  Although the real estate market is down. 

We were thinking of getting more pts when Hawaii is done, but with Hawaii having so many villas it may not matter so much where you/what resort you get your/purchase pts from.

DH saw this thread and wants to buy sooner than later....so are these always this low?


----------



## silmarg

[QUOTE="Got Disney";34849189]thanks for clearing that up for me.  I had it a little wrong.  I knew that we could sell it on our own but thought that DVC had first bids on it.....not that they had to approve the sale.....

Are the prices here compatible with what DVC is selling them for? the prices here seem so much lower than I can remember?  Although the real estate market is down. 

We were thinking of getting more pts when Hawaii is done, but with Hawaii having so many villas it may not matter so much where you/what resort you get your/purchase pts from.

DH saw this thread and wants to buy sooner than later....so are these always this low?[/QUOTE]

Disney is selling DVC for $112-$120 per pt less incentives at the currently available resorts AKV, BLT, VGC and SSR.

The prices you see on this thread are the actual prices that buys and sells are happening on the RESALE market.


----------



## silmarg

jiggerj said:


> I am actually quite excited for the buyer and am wishing them years of happiness with owning at the Boardwalk Villas!



I feel the same way on the buy side.  While I am bidding aggressively and have been ROFRd twice so far, I feel like I am giving the sellers a hand getting rid of their ownership.  I am also helping other buyers figure out where the ROFR brake point is at SSR is.  

When I finally do land a contract it will be my icing on the cake.


----------



## Donald is #1

jiggerj, good luck selling your contract! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755


'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.   


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) ----- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)




*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)




*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)


*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
*jiggerj (seller) ------------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts*



*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28)
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf, **********



*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $??, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts (sub 12/16)


----------



## SusanWasHere

I'm 8 days in waiting to see if my resale passed ROFR. My gosh this is brutal!!  How have some of you done this numerous times?  LOL  it's torture!!


----------



## Donald is #1

SusanWasHere said:


> I'm 8 days in waiting to see if my resale passed ROFR. My gosh this is brutal!!  How have some of you done this numerous times?  LOL  it's torture!!


----------



## shortypots

SusanWasHere said:


> I'm 8 days in waiting to see if my resale passed ROFR. My gosh this is brutal!!  How have some of you done this numerous times?  LOL  it's torture!!



I agree whole heartedly. I am 21 days in and going nuts! I am sure the holiday is backing them up a bit!


----------



## disneyvacalover

SusanWasHere said:


> I'm 8 days in waiting to see if my resale passed ROFR. My gosh this is brutal!!  How have some of you done this numerous times?  LOL  it's torture!!



I was ROFRd twice before my third contract was waived.  Now I am waiting to close.  JUST AS BAD!!!!!  It's been 3 weeks.  UGH!!!!


----------



## SusanWasHere

Best of luck to both of you!!    I'm thinking bc of the new year and all the people they should just pass us all through and start over next week    I guess we'll keep on waiting!!


----------



## ghost1000

Just heard from TTS that Disney ROFRed our sale (BCV) - It was several weeks in so they are taking their time about it.


----------



## Holly

Disney exercized their ROFR and bought back my contract. It was 150 points at SSR and I was selling for $67pp with 3 2009 points and 150 2010, buyer paying closing. 

I know it doesn't really make a difference for me, but I feel sad for my would be buyers and to TSS for all the work they did.


----------



## mommydeac

We just bought a 200 point contract at HHI, made it through ROFR no problem at all.  It all went very smoothly, and quickly.


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

My 2nd try.  Anxiously awaiting word on a BCV contract.  $86/pt.  Cross your fingers!


----------



## Mick@Tink

So bummed!  Notified by TTS that Disney exercised their ROFR on a contract I submitted.

150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member

At least they didn't make me wait long.  I thought I had this one for sure.  Wow, it sure seems Disney is awfully eager to buy back contracts right now!


----------



## lugnut33

Mick@Tink said:


> So bummed!  Notified by TTS that Disney exercised their ROFR on a contract I submitted.
> 
> 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member
> 
> At least they didn't make me wait long.  I thought I had this one for sure.  Wow, it sure seems Disney is awfully eager to buy back contracts right now!




Very interesting.  Maybe DVC is trying to put a stop to the fall in prices, or they know that prices have indeed bottomed out and they are picking up contracts to sell at a profit later?  


As a side note, in Aug. of 08 my offer for a 120 pt SSR passed ROFR in 4 days, which I think was some sort of record.


----------



## msbrock

I have been a lurker for quite a while, but decided to finally post our experience with trying to buy resale so far.  We originally planned to purchase BLT back in June on the Magic.  Filled out the papers, put down a deposit, etc. then changed our minds.  Now, here we are, a few months later wishing we had gone through with it.  (We were getting great incentives at the time). Incentives not being so great lately, we decided to try resale.  We found a SSR contract ($71 per point, 200 points Mar UY all 09 and 10 points, we pay closing costs).  It was submitted for ROFR on 11/4, and Disney exercised ROFR on 11/18.   We were pretty surprised that it didn't make it through.  Waited a couple of weeks, and decided to try again, this time with a BLT contract ($96 per point, 200 points FEB UY, all 09 and 10 points, we pay cc).  It was submitted on 12/14.  And the waiting continues. . .Really hoping this ones goes through!


----------



## Slakk

I just sold a BLT contract, 180 Points, all 2010 points available $103 a point.  Waiting for ROFR now


----------



## DisneyDaze36

We are current DVC members and decided to add on.

The contract was sent to Disney yesterday, 1/6.  It was for SSR 120 points, $70/point, June UY.  All '10 & '11 points with buyer paying closing costs.  We went though **********.com

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## shortypots

Mick@Tink said:


> So bummed!  Notified by TTS that Disney exercised their ROFR on a contract I submitted.
> 
> 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member
> 
> At least they didn't make me wait long.  I thought I had this one for sure.  Wow, it sure seems Disney is awfully eager to buy back contracts right now!



I am bummed, I submitted mine a whole 8 days before you, and yet I haven't heard back!!!


----------



## Good Ol Gal

We passed!!!  ​
Guess 3rd time was a charm : 

VWL  Dec 170 points


----------



## msbrock

Is it just wishful thinking or does it seem to take a shorter amount of time to hear from them when Disney exercises ROFR than when they waive it?


----------



## shortypots

Nope, wishful thinking, we were notified today that they ROFR'ed us and it took 22 days. 

VWL- 100 pts, Aug UY- $77/pt, seller pays closing and mf's on 53 pts, 47 pts coming 2010, 100 pts 2011. We submitted on 12/16 and were notified today. 

Our rep at the timeshare store mentioned that they ROFR'ed 20 contracts today.


----------



## helenk

Good Ol Gal said:


> We passed!!!  ​
> Guess 3rd time was a charm :
> 
> VWL  Dec 170 points



 Congrats!!!


----------



## lugnut33

shortypots said:


> Nope, wishful thinking, we were notified today that they ROFR'ed us and it took 22 days.
> 
> VWL- 100 pts, Aug UY- $77/pt, seller pays closing and mf's on 53 pts, 47 pts coming 2010, 100 pts 2011. We submitted on 12/16 and were notified today.
> 
> Our rep at the timeshare store mentioned that they ROFR'ed 20 contracts today.




Hmmm, and that would probably be only at the TSS.  Wow, DVC might be trying to drive the prices up, or are just trying to put a stop to the lowball offers that are coming in.


----------



## silmarg

I shoulda bought 6 months ago!


----------



## SusanWasHere

This isn't sounding good.  Man, only 10 days in.  Can't imagine 20 more to only find out they bought it back.  Not good, not good 

Sorry for those of you that didn't pass


----------



## Good Ol Gal

shortypots said:


> Nope, wishful thinking, we were notified today that they ROFR'ed us and it took 22 days.
> 
> VWL- 100 pts, Aug UY- $77/pt, seller pays closing and mf's on 53 pts, 47 pts coming 2010, 100 pts 2011. We submitted on 12/16 and were notified today.
> 
> Our rep at the timeshare store mentioned that they ROFR'ed 20 contracts today.



sorry you got ROFR'd.  

I'm surprised that we made it at $78 on the same day you didn't at $77. 

Our 2nd try was at $77, so we decided to try at $78 and see if it would go through.  For our 170 pt contract we figured it would be worth the extra ~$200. 

I hope that the closing goes smoothly and the seller gets all their paperwork in quickly... we want to make Christmas reservations with these points!  We're just hoping that there will still be availability when we do


----------



## msbrock

Good Ol Gal said:


> sorry you got ROFR'd.
> 
> I'm surprised that we made it at $78 on the same day you didn't at $77.
> 
> Our 2nd try was at $77, so we decided to try at $78 and see if it would go through.  For our 170 pt contract we figured it would be worth the extra ~$200.
> 
> I hope that the closing goes smoothly and the seller gets all their paperwork in quickly... we want to make Christmas reservations with these points!  We're just hoping that there will still be availability when we do



Congratulations on passing!  Hope you are able to close quickly!


----------



## bookwormde

I do not think DVD's repurchase line is unlimited; they look to be burning at a 1m/year rate. Of course they resell, but for SSR, BLT, and AKV they have new points to sell so I do not count that, and I doubt they are reselling a majority of what they are ROFRing in the short term.

Oh by the way I am 24 days in on a "bottom fishing" offer. I made the mistake of engaging in a philosophical discussion about ROFR and somehow ended up convincing myself that I needed more points (if I could get them cheap enough). That will end up being an expensive thread. 

bookwormde


----------



## shortypots

Technically if you factor in the closing costs, we were at $73/pt... makes sense that they would step in. We are going to try on another contract very similar, but haven't heard back from the rep yet.


----------



## culli

SusanWasHere said:


> I'm 8 days in waiting to see if my resale passed ROFR. My gosh this is brutal!!  How have some of you done this numerous times?  LOL  it's torture!!



Susan I hear you I got ROFR twice, yeah were they pretty low offers but also more pts than I really wanted.  I just broke down yesterday and paid full boat for 75 (at first was going to do 50 but thought what the heck) BCV pts from Disney.  June UY and they had some in stock, nice thing is I didn't see any for this amt it only took about 10 mins and I got all the 09 pts that MS always let you bank on a new contract.  Same day (about 2 hrs I called them) was able to use 11 month window to book the end of F&W.  It pains me to admit it as I'm a big resale guy but sometimes you gotta do what ya gotta do


----------



## Donald is #1

Holly, congratulations on selling your contract but sorry to hear about ROFR! 

2xcited2sleep, msbrock, DisneyDaze36, good luck with your contracts! 

Mick@Tink, msbrock, shortypots, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised! 

Slakk, good luck selling your contract! 

Good Ol Gal, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.  

'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all ’09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
*Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)*


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) ----- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)




*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
*Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member*




*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
*msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)*
*Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)* 


*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
*shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)*



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
*2xcited2sleep---------- ?? BCV (???) $86*

*WAITING - BLT:*
*msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24)*
*Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (???) 103, all '10 pts*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) ------------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts



*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28)
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf, **********
*DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6) member, **********.com*


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## msbrock

Just got word that my contract was bought back by Disney

BLT 200 pts. Feb UY $96 all '09 and '10 pts. buyer pays closing, seller pays "09 mf TSS


----------



## bwvBound

Donald is #1 said:


> '08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.
> 
> '09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.
> 
> '10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.


Thank you for doing this great service of compiling and presenting the data.  Tiny suggestion, if you allow:  Perhaps the 2010 entries should be described as "Royal Blue" instead of "Navy"?  Color coding the years really helps - thanks again!


----------



## Anna114

VWL 28 points April UY $80 point Submitted 12/9 FROR 12/28 nothing banked and we used TSS, again. So now we have a grand total of 153 points at VWL. We aren't staying there until 8/11 for the first time. lol


----------



## skierrob

Not sure how to add this or let everyone know, but I am waiting to hear from Disney on a 30 point purchase I'm trying to make at Old Key West (expires 2042).  30 points, $76 a point, buyer pays closing costs.  30 points banked from 2009, 30 points available from 2010, and all points going forward of course.  Deposit was overnighted to the escrow company on Jan. 5.

Hopefully I'll be lucky and get through and become a DVC member!  In the meantime, I'll be waiting and nervous for about 26 more days.  

Anyone have any thoughts as to whether or not I'll pass and become a member?  

Robert


----------



## DJmommy

We just signed a contract to purchase 100 BWV points, Aug use year, with 100 2010 points for $81. Buyer will pay 2010 MF and the seller will pay for all closing costs.

We are currently members and are hoping to add onto our existing BWV master contract.


----------



## Tikihula

skierrob said:


> Not sure how to add this or let everyone know, but I am waiting to hear from Disney on a 30 point purchase I'm trying to make at Old Key West (expires 2042).  30 points, $76 a point, buyer pays closing costs.  30 points banked from 2009, 30 points available from 2010, and all points going forward of course.  Deposit was overnighted to the escrow company on Jan. 5.
> 
> Hopefully I'll be lucky and get through and become a DVC member!  In the meantime, I'll be waiting and nervous for about 26 more days.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts as to whether or not I'll pass and become a member?
> 
> Robert



$76 for a contract at OKW is fairly high so you should have a good chance of passing, unless Disney happens to need those points for some reason.  Good luck!!


----------



## skierrob

I know $76 seems a bit high for OKW, but unfortunately, for 30 points it seems you have to pay a bit more than people who are buying 100+ points?  

There was a 25 point sale a week or two earlier for $70 a point, but they had already used their 2009 points AND borrowed the 2010 points.  So with that one I wouldn't have gotten any use until 2011.  Another person was selling 25 points at Saratoga Springs for $78 a point, but again they didn't have any points coming till 2011.

Do you think I paid too much?  Should I have negotiated more to lower the price?  I was just worried that Disney would have bought the contract if I had offered too low of a price to the seller.  

Being a first time buyer, all I had to go on was that small contracts like this tend to sell quickly and it seems there aren't that many for sale at any one time.  

Robert


----------



## silmarg

skierrob said:


> I know $76 seems a bit high for OKW, but unfortunately, for 30 points it seems you have to pay a bit more than people who are buying 100+ points?
> 
> There was a 25 point sale a week or two earlier for $70 a point, but they had already used their 2009 points AND borrowed the 2010 points.  So with that one I wouldn't have gotten any use until 2011.  Another person was selling 25 points at Saratoga Springs for $78 a point, but again they didn't have any points coming till 2011.
> 
> Do you think I paid too much?  Should I have negotiated more to lower the price?  I was just worried that Disney would have bought the contract if I had offered too low of a price to the seller.
> 
> Being a first time buyer, all I had to go on was that small contracts like this tend to sell quickly and it seems there aren't that many for sale at any one time.
> 
> Robert




Small contracts are a very different market.

That said, I think you will easily pass.

But what do I know? I am on contract #3 with no points to show for it!


----------



## Sandisw

skierrob said:


> I know $76 seems a bit high for OKW, but unfortunately, for 30 points it seems you have to pay a bit more than people who are buying 100+ points?
> 
> There was a 25 point sale a week or two earlier for $70 a point, but they had already used their 2009 points AND borrowed the 2010 points.  So with that one I wouldn't have gotten any use until 2011.  Another person was selling 25 points at Saratoga Springs for $78 a point, but again they didn't have any points coming till 2011.
> 
> Do you think I paid too much?  Should I have negotiated more to lower the price?  I was just worried that Disney would have bought the contract if I had offered too low of a price to the seller.
> 
> Being a first time buyer, all I had to go on was that small contracts like this tend to sell quickly and it seems there aren't that many for sale at any one time.
> 
> Robert



I think your price per point, for OKW, is higher than what some have been able to buy OKW for. However, those were bigger contracts and 30 points is a great and inexpensive way to get in to DVC.

And, with that price, I would be very surprised if it doesn't pass ROFR.  While you might have been able to get it for less, the lower the price, the bigger chance Disney takes it and then you are back searching for another small contract.

Good luck!


----------



## davidmarquis

davidmarquis said:


> We were notified 12/24 that Disney waived their ROFR.  Maybe I'll be able to close soon so we may enjoy another trip to Disney in January.



We were notified today that our contract is closed!  

I guess it went pretty quick.  39 days from negotiated price/offer to closing.


----------



## disneyvacalover

davidmarquis said:


> We were notified today that our contract is closed!
> 
> I guess it went pretty quick.  39 days from negotiated price/offer to closing.



I am so jealous!  We were notified 12/15 that ROFR was waived.  STILL HAVEN"T CLOSED!!!
SOOO Frustrating!


----------



## KevinT

We signed a contract that TSS received by email yesterday:

VWL, 150 pts, $75/pt, October UY, 58 pts currently, 150 on Oct 1, 2010 buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs

So far, TSS has been as great as everyone says.  Hope we get thru ROFR and join the ranks of DVC membership!


----------



## masman

We're waiting anxiously as well.  We're existing DVC members (own at SSR) and trying to do an add on through TTS.  Jason has been great to work with.  

OKW, 1000 pts, $58/pt, December UY, 1028 pts currently, 1000 on Dec 1, 2010 buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs

Submitted on Jan 2, 2010.


----------



## culli

masman said:


> We're waiting anxiously as well.  We're existing DVC members (own at SSR) and trying to do an add on through TTS.  Jason has been great to work with.
> 
> OKW, 1000 pts, $58/pt, December UY, 1028 pts currently, 1000 on Dec 1, 2010 buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs
> 
> Submitted on Jan 2, 2010.



WOW that is a ton of pts if you get at $58 that is awesome!!!!  Good luck, I have seen those large contracts and always thought about it.  My goal is to get to a 1000 only 440 more to go.  I want to watch this one and see if it goes!


----------



## bookwormde

Masman

I wondered who was trying to buy that contract, I believe it is a 2057 contract also which really makes it an outstanding buy if it makes it through ROFR

Good luck

bookwormde


----------



## saintstickets

disneyvacalover said:


> I am so jealous!  We were notified 12/15 that ROFR was waived.  STILL HAVEN"T CLOSED!!!
> SOOO Frustrating!



WOW...long time to close.  What company is handling your purchase?  Is it the realtor or the seller holding things up?  Here is my timeline...

Realtor - **** & Jaki @ **********.com
Title Co - Timeshare Title & More, LLC
9/20/09 - Made offer via email
9/21/09 - Rec'd telephone call that offer was accepted
9/22/09 - Rec'd purchase documents & instructions via email
9/23/09 - Faxed signed documents to realtor; FedEx deposit to title company
9/24/09 - Rec'd email from title company that they have deposit
10/17/09 - Rec'd telephone call (Saturday) from Jaki saying we passed ROFR; title company to verify estoppel info; should take about 10 business days
10/30/09 - Rec'd closing documents from title company (10 business days!)
10/30/09 - FedEx'd final payment and signed closing documents to title company
11/11/09 - Rec'd notice from title company that seller is sending signed closing documents
11/17/09 - Rec'd notice from title company that transaction is closed and request forwarded to DVC to transfer deed
11/20/09 - Called Mbr Svcs and we are in the system with all points available. Made reservations for May, 2010! WOOHOO!!
60 days from offer to member - not bad, not bad at all!!
11/30/09 - Received DVC membership card from Disney 

Here's some  to help speed up the process!!!


----------



## masman

Thanks to Culli and Bookwormde!  We're keeping our fingers crossed.  It's a lot  of points (and money), but the price per point was hard to pass up.  Let's hope Disney doesn't feel the same way!


----------



## goldilocks_63

Donald, I can't PM or email you... but just wanted to touch base to let you know that my mom has leukemia.  Hope you mom is doing well, and I'll try to contact you in a few months when I get access again.  Otherwise, feel free to send me email directly.

Best, GOldi


----------



## disneyvacalover

saintstickets said:


> WOW...long time to close.  What company is handling your purchase?  Is it the realtor or the seller holding things up?  Here is my timeline...
> 
> Realtor - **** & Jaki @ **********.com
> Title Co - Timeshare Title & More, LLC
> 9/20/09 - Made offer via email
> 9/21/09 - Rec'd telephone call that offer was accepted
> 9/22/09 - Rec'd purchase documents & instructions via email
> 9/23/09 - Faxed signed documents to realtor; FedEx deposit to title company
> 9/24/09 - Rec'd email from title company that they have deposit
> 10/17/09 - Rec'd telephone call (Saturday) from Jaki saying we passed ROFR; title company to verify estoppel info; should take about 10 business days
> 10/30/09 - Rec'd closing documents from title company (10 business days!)
> 10/30/09 - FedEx'd final payment and signed closing documents to title company
> 11/11/09 - Rec'd notice from title company that seller is sending signed closing documents
> 11/17/09 - Rec'd notice from title company that transaction is closed and request forwarded to DVC to transfer deed
> 11/20/09 - Called Mbr Svcs and we are in the system with all points available. Made reservations for May, 2010! WOOHOO!!
> 60 days from offer to member - not bad, not bad at all!!
> 11/30/09 - Received DVC membership card from Disney
> 
> Here's some  to help speed up the process!!!



It's **********  Jaki and **** have been great!  Apparently the sellers "never" recieved the closing docs.  I emailed Brenda Murtha who is handling the close a couple times w/o response.  Then I emailed Jaki.  Jaki found out the sellers "never" received the docs.  Jaki said Brenda chalked it up to the Holidays delaying things.  Also the sellers are from, UK as well.  That holds things up as well I guess.  As of last Monday I was told should be soon.  It better be.  So far I had to pay an extra $100.00 for my annual pass renewal and probably will not be able to use any points for our Feb. vacation.  
VERY VERY FRUSTRATING!!!


----------



## shortypots

KevinT said:


> We signed a contract that TSS received by email yesterday:
> 
> VWL, 150 pts, $75/pt, October UY, 58 pts currently, 150 on Oct 1, 2010 buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs
> 
> So far, TSS has been as great as everyone says.  Hope we get thru ROFR and join the ranks of DVC membership!




Good luck with this one. We just got ROFR'ed at $77/pt, with seller to pay closing. We are trying again, but would rather not post at the price until we hear back. I think they will submit to ROFR today.

Aug UY 100 pts, 100 pts coming Aug 2010 and 2011. Will inform on the price when we find out if we passed.


----------



## Donald is #1

msbrock, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised! 

skierrob, DJmommy, KevinT, masman, shortypots, good luck with your contracts! 



Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.  

'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) ----- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)


*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member





*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
2xcited2sleep---------- ?? BCV (???) $86[/B]

*WAITING - BLT:*
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (???) 103, all '10 pts


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) ------------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
*DJmommy---------------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf, member*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
*skierrob--------------  30 OKW (???) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5)*
*masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10) member*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28)
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf, **********
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6) member, **********.com


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*
*KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf, non-member, TSS*
*shortypots----------- 100 VWL (Aug) $???, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11)*


----------



## Donald is #1

bwvBound said:


> Thank you for doing this great service of compiling and presenting the data.  Tiny suggestion, if you allow:  Perhaps the 2010 entries should be described as "Royal Blue" instead of "Navy"?  Color coding the years really helps - thanks again!



Oops, thanks for catching that.  I thought that I had fixed it.









bookwormde said:


> Masman
> 
> I wondered who was trying to buy that contract, I believe it is a 2057 contract also which really makes it an outstanding buy if it makes it through ROFR
> 
> Good luck
> 
> bookwormde





masman said:


> Thanks to Culli and Bookwormde!  We're keeping our fingers crossed.  It's a lot  of points (and money), but the price per point was hard to pass up.  Let's hope Disney doesn't feel the same way!



masman, do you remember if this is a 2057 contract?







goldilocks_63 said:


> Donald, I can't PM or email you... but just wanted to touch base to let you know that my mom has leukemia.  Hope you mom is doing well, and I'll try to contact you in a few months when I get access again.  Otherwise, feel free to send me email directly.
> 
> Best, GOldi




Oh no!  I'm so sorry to hear that your mom has Leukemia.    

I looked through my email and it looks like I lost your email address so I can't email you directly.  My email is roberta.klisiewicz@myfairpoint.net


Its funny that you should ask about my mom.  Unfortunately her heart finally gave out and she passed away last week.     (For the loyal readers of this thread, that is why I have been so inconsistent on updates these last few weeks)


----------



## masman

Donald is #1 - Sorry I forgot to mention the expiration.  Our contract is for OKW Extended (2057).

Thanks!
Masman


----------



## silmarg

Donald is #1 said:


> Its funny that you should ask about my mom.  Unfortunately her heart finally gave out and she passed away last week.     (For the loyal readers of this thread, that is why I have been so inconsistent on updates these last few weeks)



My condolences Roberta.


----------



## lugnut33

Hey Donald Is #1, I'm one of your loyal readers and I'd just like to pass along my condolences.  Stay strong!!


----------



## Donald is #1

masman, thanks for the update! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.  

'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) ----- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member





*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
2xcited2sleep---------- ?? BCV (???) $86

*WAITING - BLT:*
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (???) 103, all '10 pts


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) ------------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
DJmommy---------------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf, member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (???) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10) member


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28)
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf, **********
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6) member, **********.com


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf, non-member, TSS
shortypots----------- 100 VWL (Aug) $???, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11)


----------



## Donald is #1

silmarg said:


> My condolences Roberta.





lugnut33 said:


> Hey Donald Is #1, I'm one of your loyal readers and I'd just like to pass along my condolences.  Stay strong!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## wyodan

Waiting on ROFR: VB 30 pts/$54 PP Oct UY, 9 '09 points, all '10 points, buyer to pay '10 MF, buyer pays closing..


----------



## bobbiwoz

I'm sorry to read of your loss, Donald is #1

Bobbi


----------



## mickeys girl 52

I just had an offer accepted for SSR 100 pts. Dec use year,all 09 and 10 pts availabe. Buyer pays closing and 2010 main fees. Seller pays 2009 main fees. $72.00 pt. I no Disney has been buying back allot of the resales. So I'll just keep my fingers crossed and if it doesn't work out I'll just try for another one. Wish me luck.


----------



## Sandisw

mickeys girl 52 said:


> I just had an offer accepted for SSR 100 pts. Dec use year,all 09 and 10 pts availabe. Buyer pays closing and 2010 main fees. Seller pays 2009 main fees. $72.00 pt. I no Disney has been buying back allot of the resales. So I'll just keep my fingers crossed and if it doesn't work out I'll just try for another one. Wish me luck.



Good luck and here is the pixie dust to help!!!! 

I think @ $72.00, you have a great chance.  Most of what I have seen ROFR'd has been in the mid to high $60's.


----------



## hulagirl

Almost went for Vero Beach but returned to my first love...VWL.  My heart just belongs to it.

Waiting on ROFR: VWL 200 points, Dec. UY, all '08 points banked, all '09 available and all 2010 coming.  Lovely fully loaded contract. $78.00 per point.  Buyer pays closing and 2010 dues..forward.

Here's hoping so I can be on....


----------



## hulagirl

Almost went for Vero Beach but returned to my first love...VWL.  My heart just belongs to it.

Waiting on ROFR: VWL 200 points, Dec. UY, all '08 points banked, all '09 available and all 2010 coming.  Lovely fully loaded contract. $78.00 per point.  Buyer pays closing and 2010 dues..forward.

Here's hoping so I can be on....


----------



## pmhacker

Just received word that disney passed on ROFR for 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and 2010mf.

Very excited to be a new DVC owner!!


----------



## SusanWasHere

pmhacker said:


> Just received word that disney passed on ROFR for 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and 2010mf.
> 
> Very excited to be a new DVC owner!!



When did you submit?  I'm 18 days in and waiting.....


----------



## silmarg

SusanWasHere said:


> When did you submit?  I'm 18 days in and waiting.....



I think I am at 29 days - on my 3rd contract.  At least its been 29 days since I sent the paperwork to Shontell...


----------



## skierrob

29 days before you heard, huh?  darn.... it's been 10 days since I sent my paperwork to Shontell and I'm going crazy from waiting to hear back LOL!    How am I going to cope for another 19 days or so?  

BTW... for the 'official list', it shows that my use year is listed as ??? for my use year for 30 points at Old Key West.  My use year would actually be June if I make it through ROFR.

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## silmarg

Third time must be a charm!  Just got the email... DVD got tired of buying back my contracts... I will soon be an owner...

silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale


----------



## helenk

silmarg said:


> Third time must be a charm!  Just got the email... DVD got tired of buying back my contracts... I will soon be an owner...
> 
> silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale



  Congrats!!!


----------



## saintstickets

silmarg said:


> Third time must be a charm!  Just got the email... DVD got tired of buying back my contracts... I will soon be an owner...
> 
> silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale



That's fantastic Sil!!!    All that  must have worked!!  Congratulations!!!  Looks like it will be a banner weekend for you when a certain NFL team wins Saturday!!  WHO DAT!!!


----------



## silmarg

saintstickets said:


> That's fantastic Sil!!!    All that  must have worked!!  Congratulations!!!  Looks like it will be a banner weekend for you when a certain NFL team wins Saturday!!  WHO DAT!!!





helenk said:


> Congrats!!!



Thanks Bill and Helen.

I am thrilled!


----------



## athenna

Well, I guess mine didnt make it through ROFR because I wanted BWV? Is that why? Because it's a sold out resort, and I wanted Oct use yr like the rest of my contracts....Disney scooped up my $78 a pt offer...sigh.


----------



## Sandisw

athenna said:


> Well, I guess mine didnt make it through ROFR because I wanted BWV? Is that why? Because it's a sold out resort, and I wanted Oct use yr like the rest of my contracts....Disney scooped up my $78 a pt offer...sigh.



No one knows why Disney exercises ROFR on some and not others-there never seems to be a pattern to it.   Sorry it happened and hope you find another one soon.


----------



## Good Ol Gal

silmarg said:


> Third time must be a charm!  Just got the email... DVD got tired of buying back my contracts... I will soon be an owner...
> 
> silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale



  Congrats!!  

Third time was the one for us too


----------



## Donald is #1

bobbiwoz said:


> I'm sorry to read of your loss, Donald is #1
> 
> Bobbi



Thank you!


----------



## Donald is #1

wyodan, mickeys girl 52, hulagirl, good luck with your contracts!  

pmhacker, silmarg, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

skierrob, thanks for the update! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.  

'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
*pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)*
*silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale*


*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) ----- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
2xcited2sleep---------- ?? BCV (???) $86

*WAITING - BLT:*
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (???) 103, all '10 pts


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) ------------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
DJmommy---------------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf, member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10) member


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28)
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf, **********
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6) member, **********.com
*mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf*


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
*wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf* 


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf, non-member, TSS
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $???, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11)
*hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf*


----------



## Donald is #1

athenna said:


> Well, I guess mine didnt make it through ROFR because I wanted BWV? Is that why? Because it's a sold out resort, and I wanted Oct use yr like the rest of my contracts....Disney scooped up my $78 a pt offer...sigh.



Athenna, sorry but I am a tad confused.  Are you referring to your contract from Dec 20? Or did they snap up another contract?


----------



## AKVTiger

We are the sellers of 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15)


----------



## silmarg

Good Ol Gal said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> Third time was the one for us too



thanks!


----------



## athenna

Donald is #1 said:


> Athenna, sorry but I am a tad confused.  Are you referring to your contract from Dec 20? Or did they snap up another contract?



Nope, they didnt snap up another one, I was just gripping about the same old one,


----------



## Donald is #1

AKVTiger, good luck selling your contract!  


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.  

'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale


*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) ----- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
*AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15)*

*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
2xcited2sleep---------- ?? BCV (???) $86

*WAITING - BLT:*
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (???) 103, all '10 pts


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) ------------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
DJmommy---------------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf, member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10) member


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28)
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf, **********
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6) member, **********.com
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf, non-member, TSS
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $???, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf


----------



## Donald is #1

athenna said:


> Nope, they didnt snap up another one, I was just gripping about the same old one,



  Go ahead and grip away!


----------



## silmarg

This is the first time since mid-October that I am not waiting for an ROFR... I sort of miss waiting... seriously!


----------



## ellenbenny

Deleted by author


----------



## SusanWasHere

I PASSED!  I PASSED!!! I PASSED!!!!!!!!!!  Submitted to Disney 3 weeks ago today!  150 pts at SSR!!!  $69 per point, August use year.  How exciting!  And considering the horrendous last 5 days I've had - this is helping!!!!!


----------



## TLSnell1981

silmarg said:


> This is the first time since mid-October that I am not waiting for an ROFR... I sort of miss waiting... seriously!


----------



## Donald is #1

SusanWasHere, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.  

'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
 


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
*SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)*


*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) ----- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15)

*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
2xcited2sleep---------- ?? BCV (???) $86

*WAITING - BLT:*
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (???) 103, all '10 pts


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) ------------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
DJmommy---------------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf, member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10) member


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf, **********
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6) member, **********.com
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf, non-member, TSS
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $???, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf


----------



## Cap

HH, 75 points, $60, buyer pays 2010 member fees, seller paid all 2008 / 2009 member fees.  Oct use year.  75 2008 points banked, all 75 2009 points available, nothing borrowed.  Sent to Disney on 12/26/09, waived on 1/18/10, which is not bad considering the holiday downtime.

Note, I am already a DVC member with Oct use year and points at Boardwalk, Vero, and Hilton Head.


----------



## DisneyDaze36

We are at 2 weeks for waiting!  Hope to hear soon!


----------



## Nancy

Our contract just went to Disney today for ROFR. SSR 150 points, June  UY, all 2009 and 2010 points..buyers pays 2010 MF...69.50

Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## dclopper

Ours just went to Disney for ROFR today: 100 points at VWL, September UY, all 2009 and 2010 points, $78 a point, buyer pays 2010 MF.

Big kudos to this thread (and everyone participating on it) for helping us figure out what price to buy the resale at; based on what I've seen here, I'm very hopeful we'll pass ROFR at that price point.


----------



## BigTigger

Our contract we are selling went to Disney for ROFR on 1/19/2010 for:

WAITING - BWV:
BigTigger (seller) ------------ 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. Seller to pay 2010 dues and closing costs.


----------



## mathews65

Hey, all. Here goes my FIRST Disboards post!

Disney just waived their ROFR on Friday Jan 15 on our bid for Old Key West. Here are the details:

OKW (2042), $68/pt, 270pts, all 2010 pts, 236pts banked from 2009.


----------



## Donald is #1

Cap, mathews65, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Nancy, dclopper, good luck with your contracts! 

BigTigger, good luck selling your contract! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.  

'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
*Cap-----------------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member*



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
*mathews65-------- 270 OKW (???) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)


*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) ----- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15)

*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
2xcited2sleep---------- ?? BCV (???) $86

*WAITING - BLT:*
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (???) 103, all '10 pts


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) ------------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
DJmommy---------------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf, member
*BigTigger (seller)--------- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19)*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10) member


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf, **********
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6) member, **********.com
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
*Nancy--------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19)*


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf, non-member, TSS
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $???, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
*dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20)*


----------



## borgthe

Third time's a charm.  I figured this was high enough to pass.  Submitted to ROFR Dec. 29, heard back Jan. 20.  About a 3 week turnover.

Saratoga Springs Resort Spa & Treehouses  Feb use year  25 points for 2011, seller paid 2010 mfs $78 per point


----------



## mathews65

Oops, I forgot to say that it is an April use year. 

So, CORRECTION:

OKW (2042), April, $68/pt, 270pts, all 2010 pts, 236pts banked from 2009


----------



## RutgersAlum

Hi, this was just sent to Disney today for us!!! 

150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10)


----------



## js

Hi. 
An add on for me.
Buyer just accepted offer, sent in paperwork for:

SSR September UY, 120 points.
16 (09), 120 (2010), 120 (2011)
Buyer pays closing and 2010 MF

We have 300 points for SSR and hoping to add on to above.


----------



## lugnut33

js said:


> Hi.
> An add on for me.
> Buyer just accepted offer, sent in paperwork for:
> 
> SSR September UY, 120 points.
> 16 (09), 120 (2010), 120 (2011)
> Buyer pays closing and 2010 MF
> 
> We have 300 points for SSR and hoping to add on to above.



Price?


----------



## lugnut33

borgthe said:


> Third time's a charm.  I figured this was high enough to pass.  Submitted to ROFR Dec. 29, heard back Jan. 20.  About a 3 week turnover.
> 
> Saratoga Springs Resort Spa & Treehouses  Feb use year  25 points for 2011, seller paid 2010 mfs $78 per point



Glad to hear that, I'd say mine should pass then since I'm at $78 for 50 points, and I'm paying 2010 MF.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## Donald is #1

borgthe, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

mathews65, thanks for the update! 

RutgersAlum, js, good luck with your contracts! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.  

'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
*borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)*


*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) ----- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15)

*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
2xcited2sleep---------- ?? BCV (???) $86
*RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10)*

*WAITING - BLT:*
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (???) 103, all '10 pts


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) ------------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
DJmommy---------------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf, member
BigTigger (seller)--------- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19)


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10) member


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf, **********
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6) member, **********.com
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Nancy--------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19)
*js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $??, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf*


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf, non-member, TSS
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $???, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20)


----------



## js

lugnut33 said:


> Price?



LOL, I guess that would help. So sorry.
$69


----------



## zmanandshan

What's the chance that a ~80-82 price offer for BCV will pass?  Anyone have any opinions?  Seems like it is on the lower end of the estimates, but the economy may drive prices down further still.


----------



## Sandisw

zmanandshan said:


> What's the chance that a ~80-82 price offer for BCV will pass?  Anyone have any opinions?  Seems like it is on the lower end of the estimates, but the economy may drive prices down further still.



All you can do is try.  Most of the contracts that have passed ROFR (well, the ones reported here) are higher than that, but you just never know!

Good luck!


----------



## BigDogMom7

As you can see from Donald is #1's list, Disney has ROFR'd BCV contracts from $77 to $85 per point.  But you can also see that some in that price range passed!  I bought 100 April BCV in February 2009 for $80, and it passed.  There was a restriction on the sale that closing couldn't occur before July 2009, so maybe that made it less attractive to Disney.  Or maybe it was total blind luck.  I didn't care about the closing date because I was going to bank the points anyway (and use them for our GCV vacation in July 2010).  All you can do is try; if it is ROFR'd, try again!  I, too, was wondering if prices were going to go down, but I don't think they have in the past year, at least for BCV.


----------



## Donald is #1

js, thanks for the update! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.  

'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) ----- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15)

*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
2xcited2sleep---------- ?? BCV (???) $86
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10)

*WAITING - BLT:*
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (???) 103, all '10 pts


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) ------------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
DJmommy---------------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf, member
BigTigger (seller)--------- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19)


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10) member


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf, **********
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6) member, **********.com
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Nancy--------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf, non-member, TSS
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $???, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20)


----------



## Donald is #1

zmanandshan said:


> What's the chance that a ~80-82 price offer for BCV will pass?  Anyone have any opinions?  Seems like it is on the lower end of the estimates, but the economy may drive prices down further still.



As Sandisw and BigDogMom7 have mentioned, it is very hard to tell.  Recently, the prices that we have seen passing are higher than that but you never know.  We have never figured out Disney's algorithm for ROFR.  

If you haven't made your offer yet, you may want to look at adding a couple of $ per point if you can.  I don't know what size contract that you are looking at, but with a 100 point contract, $2 is only $200 more.


----------



## DisneyDaze36

3 weeks tomorrow.... I hate this waiting game!!  

Waiting on 120 SSR June UY $70/pt, all '10 & '11 pts.


----------



## TeriofTerror

Disney exercised their ROFR on a bid of mine today, $82/point, 50 points, AKL, Dec. UY.  I put in a bid this morning on 100 points at SSR, but no word back from the seller (grrr).  This will be my first DVC purchase, so I'm really bummed about the ROFR, and wish the new seller would respond!


----------



## lugnut33

TeriofTerror said:


> Disney exercised their ROFR on a bid of mine today, $82/point, 50 points, AKL, Dec. UY.  I put in a bid this morning on 100 points at SSR, but no word back from the seller (grrr).  This will be my first DVC purchase, so I'm really bummed about the ROFR, and wish the new seller would respond!



When you get into small contracts like that I wouldn't let a few hundred bucks get in the way of securing it.


----------



## ellenbenny

We had an offer accepted for 150 SSR, Jun UY, $68 per point.  All '09 points (banked), '10 points and '11 points.  Buyer pays closing and 2010 Maint fees.  Offer was accepted on 1/19 and submitted to Disney on 1/20.  We are existing members.


----------



## js

ellenbenny said:


> We had an offer accepted for 150 SSR, Jun UY, $68 per point.  All '09 points (banked), '10 points and '11 points.  Buyer pays closing and 2010 Maint fees.  Offer was accepted on 1/19 and submitted to Disney on 1/20.  We are existing members.



Congratulations
We currently own 300 SSR points and waiting on our add on of
120 points at $69 pp. 16-09 points all 10, 11.
Just sent to Disney on Friday so I have some time to wait.

Congratulations!


----------



## TeriofTerror

lugnut33 said:


> When you get into small contracts like that I wouldn't let a few hundred bucks get in the way of securing it.



You're right, Lugnut33.  Hindsight's 20/20, I guess.  Here's hoping my SSR bid makes it through!  I bid $68 on 100 points, Feb. UY, no points available until 2011 (all 100 available then).  Fingers crossed!


----------



## lugnut33

TeriofTerror said:


> You're right, Lugnut33.  Hindsight's 20/20, I guess.  Here's hoping my SSR bid makes it through!  I bid $68 on 100 points, Feb. UY, no points available until 2011 (all 100 available then).  Fingers crossed!




Good luck!!!


----------



## 6of7

Just got word that Disney passed on our offer of $82/ point on 150 points at BCV (March UY).  1 point from '09 and all '10 and '11 points.  Buyer pays closing and '10 fees.  Already have OKW.


----------



## DisneyDaze36

Congrats 6of7!!!

Question for you, when did your contract get submitted to Disney?  Just curious since we have passed the 3 week mark and I AM SO IMPATIENT!!!


----------



## 6of7

DisneyDaze36 said:


> Congrats 6of7!!!
> 
> Question for you, when did your contract get submitted to Disney?  Just curious since we have passed the 3 week mark and I AM SO IMPATIENT!!!



It went in January 7 and I got an email an hour or two ago that they passed.
So not quite three weeks.


----------



## chini1091

Just passed rofr on BLT today. We are first time buyers. It's a 160 pt contract with Feb UY. Includes 160 banked 09 points, buyer pays 2010 mf. Price per point is 103.13.  Submitted to Disney for Rofr on Dec 28 2009.
Thanks to everyone for sharing their buying experiences, it's been very helpful. Good luck to all who are waiting.


----------



## tammymacb

HHI- 150 points - June UY.

All 09s banked and all 10s coming.

Seller pays closing costs and 09 MFs.  Buyer pays '10s.

$53.00 per point.


----------



## skierrob

Disney just waived their right of first refusal on my 30 point purchase at Old Key West for $76 a point (June use year).  I am paying closing costs and 2010 dues.  Submitted to Disney for ROFR on January 5, I heard back today (January 27).

I guess I'm now officially a brand new DVC member (well, in another three weeks when I get through closing with the escrow company!)  

    

Btw... congrats to everyone else that got past ROFR today as well.  



Robert


----------



## DisneyDaze36

Congrats to all those passing ROFR!!!  Disney must have gone through a big stack today!!  

Wish they would get to mine!!    At least they seem to be passing on a lot of contracts!!!  Great news!!!!


----------



## lugnut33

DisneyDaze36 said:


> Congrats to all those passing ROFR!!!  Disney must have gone through a big stack today!!
> 
> Wish they would get to mine!!    At least they seem to be passing on a lot of contracts!!!  Great news!!!!




Yeah, congrats to everybody.  

We submitted mine on Jan 4th, got an amendment back because seller had banked 8 points and that needed to be spelled out on the contract, and now I'm waiting.  

No hurry though, I don't need them until 2011. 

I think this might be my favorite thread on the Dis Boards because most people posting are happy (except the few that get ROFR'd).  And it's so interesting to follow the prices.


----------



## Luv2Scrap

Oh man, I'm absolutely thrilled that I finally get to post something to this thread for the first time ever!!! (lugnut33, this is also my favorite thread. )

My offer has been accepted for a _teensy tiny_ 25 point BCV contract. 

Details...

25 points
June use year
25 banked 2009 points and 25 2010 points coming on 6/1/10
$95 pt.
Buyer pays closing costs.


I'm sure y'all probably think I'm crazy to be paying $95 per point and not try to negotiate, but this is THE contract for me, and they don't come up that often, so I jumped at it! Do you have any idea how hard it is to get a June use year on a small contract at BCV? It ain't easy, I'm telling ya!  The fact that it has 2009 points is the cherry on top! 

Not to mention, I'll sleep much easier waiting for ROFR on this one.


----------



## Mick@Tink

Notified by TTS that Disney waived their ROFR on a contract I submitted.

100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member


----------



## Donald is #1

TeriofTerror, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised! 

ellenbenny, tammymacb, Luv2Scrap, good luck with your contracts! 

6of7, chini1091, skierrob, Mick@Tink, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.  

'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
*6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member*




*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
*chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member*



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
*Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member* 



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
*skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
*TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15)

*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
2xcited2sleep---------- ?? BCV (???) $86
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10)
*Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing*



*WAITING - BLT:*
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (???) 103, all '10 pts


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) ------------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
DJmommy---------------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf, member
BigTigger (seller)--------- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19)


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
*tammymacb---------- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf * 


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10) member


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf, **********
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6) member, **********.com
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Nancy--------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
*ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20) member*



*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf, non-member, TSS
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $???, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20)


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

I passed.

BCV  100pts.  Oct use year.  $86/point.   

Tomorrow would have been the 3 week mark for those wondering about turn-around time.


----------



## lugnut33

Luv2Scrap said:


> Oh man, I'm absolutely thrilled that I finally get to post something to this thread for the first time ever!!! (lugnut33, this is also my favorite thread. )
> 
> My offer has been accepted for a _teensy tiny_ 25 point BCV contract.
> 
> Details...
> 
> 25 points
> June use year
> 25 banked 2009 points and 25 2010 points coming on 6/1/10
> $95 pt.
> Buyer pays closing costs.
> 
> 
> I'm sure y'all probably think I'm crazy to be paying $95 per point and not try to negotiate, but this is THE contract for me, and they don't come up that often, so I jumped at it! Do you have any idea how hard it is to get a June use year on a small contract at BCV? It ain't easy, I'm telling ya!  The fact that it has 2009 points is the cherry on top!
> 
> Not to mention, I'll sleep much easier waiting for ROFR on this one.



That is exactly how I felt about the one I have an offer on.  $78 for a SSR contract probably seems crazy considering most have been paying around 70.  However I want the June UY and like you mention these smaller ones, especially with a June UY don't come up very often.


----------



## TeriofTerror

And now...we wait.

The purchase package was sent to Disney for review yesterday (01-27). 100 points at SSR, $68pp, Feb. UY, no points until 02-11, so seller pays 2010 MF.
I imagine right now I look rather like Michael Darling in Peter Pan, with his fists clenched and his face all scrunched up as he thinks happy thoughts and waits to get sprinkled with pixie dust...


----------



## tammymacb

Just got some unexpected good news on the HHI contract.  It also has 38 banked '08 points no one knew about.  So, if I pass, I'll be able to reallocate the points and use them up at my Spring Break HHI ressie.

This contract just keeps getting better!  Now all it has to do is pass..


----------



## DisneyDaze36

Just heard today that Disney passed on ROFR!!  

120 pts, SSR, June UY, $70/pt, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing

We are so excited to add to our existing points!!


----------



## js

DisneyDaze36 said:


> Just heard today that Disney passed on ROFR!!
> 
> 120 pts, SSR, June UY, $70/pt, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing
> 
> We are so excited to add to our existing points!!



Congratulations.
We are waiting on our 120 contract too. September U/Y, 16 09 points, all 10 all 11 points.
We have a bid in for $69 per point.

Our last contract, which we purchased, was for 300 SSR or $70 a point with all 08, 09 and 10 points. I hope my $69 passes but I'm only at the end of my first week of waiting.

How long did you wait 3 or 4 weeks?

Congratulations again!


----------



## Donald is #1

2xcited2sleep, DisneyDaze36, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

TeriofTerror, good luck with your contract! 

tammymacb, thanks for the update! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.  

'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
*2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
 



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
*DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15)


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing



*WAITING - BLT:*
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (???) 103, all '10 pts


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) ------------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
DJmommy---------------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf, member
BigTigger (seller)--------- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19)


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
tammymacb---------- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10) member


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf, **********
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Nancy--------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20) member
*TeriofTerror-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27)*


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf, non-member, TSS
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $???, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20)


----------



## MassJester

Waiting to hear on 200 WL, August use year, $75/pt.


----------



## raykit98

This is a great list


----------



## ACDSNY

We have accepted an offer on our SSR contract we're selling through TTS. 

100 (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing and MF on 6 points.

We've been switching over from a FEB UY to an AUG UY and having most of our points at VGC since we're in CA.

Thanks Jason @ TTS!


----------



## LuvToPlayDisney

OKW 230 pts DEC $59/pt sent to ROFR on Jan 19th, waiting anxiously


----------



## Donald is #1

MassJester, LuvToPlayDisney, good luck with your contracts! 

ACDSNY, good luck selling your contract! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.  

'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
 



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS



*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15)


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing



*WAITING - BLT:*
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (???) 103, all '10 pts


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) ------------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
DJmommy---------------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf, member
BigTigger (seller)--------- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19)


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
tammymacb---------- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
*LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59 (sub 1/19)*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10) member


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf, **********
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Nancy--------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20) member
TeriofTerror-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27)
*ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf, TTS*


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf, non-member, TSS
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $???, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20)
*MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75*


----------



## hardhead

Waiting to hear from ROFR on this contract.
250 BWV (Sept) $ 73  75 banked  2008 + 250 banked 2009 + 250 for 2010 buyer pays closing and '10 mf


----------



## Canadian Disney

We made it through! 200pts at SSR! $69 a point December use year. Couple more days and we will be in the system. We will be making our first trip home this coming September!


----------



## ercrbc

Officially waiting!  Made an offer on an AKV contract and was accepted.  Papers are being faxed to Disney today 

I'll give the details of the offer once we hear back.  Send some pixie dust our way, I think we'll need it!
Good luck to everyone waiting and congrats to those that recently passed!


----------



## Sandisw

ercrbc said:


> Officially waiting!  Made an offer on an AKV contract and was accepted.  Papers are being faxed to Disney today
> 
> I'll give the details of the offer once we hear back.  Send some pixie dust our way, I think we'll need it!
> Good luck to everyone waiting and congrats to those that recently passed!



Here you go!!!


----------



## silmarg

Shontell at DVC by Resale sent an email blast today saying she has a motivated seller trying to dump a 350pt OKW contract for $50/pt.  Not sure it would make it past ROFR.  But thats cheap.


----------



## Doris1962

silmarg said:


> Shontell at DVC by Resale sent an email blast today saying she has a motivated seller trying to dump a 350pt OKW contract for $50/pt.  Not sure it would make it past ROFR.  But thats cheap.



And we dont have any news from this one ??
"WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10) member"


----------



## shortypots

21 days in and I haven't heard on my contract yet!! Grrr...


----------



## DJmommy

Shorty,

We are in the same boat. Our contract went to ROFR on Jan. 11, too.

Just wanna know already.

Maybe tomorrow will be the day. Hope it is good news for both of us!


----------



## DisneyDaze36

Shorty & DJ - We heard last week that we passed ROFR.  It took us 23 days to hear. 

Hope you both hear soon!


----------



## wyodan

Just received word that Disney passed on our VB contract!


----------



## masman

> And we dont have any news from this one ??
> "WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):
> masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10) member"
> Today 08:05 AM



I wish I had an answer on this.  It was submitted to Disney on 1/2/10 (Saturday) and we haven't heard anything yet.  Jason from TTS has been following up with Disney, but nothing yet.

Maybe someone here knows the answer to this question.  Our deal was sent to Disney on 1/2, but was submitted with an incorrect contract number (through no fault of Jason's).  We had to submit a change addendum on 1/15/10 with the corrected contract number.  My question is, does this mean that the clock on ROFR decisions starts over with the addendum submission?  If not, today should have been the 30th day.  The other possibility is that maybe they didn't consider our contract "submitted" until the following Monday (since our submission was Saturday).


----------



## hulagirl

Just found out we passed ROFR!!!  Proud owners of 200 points at VWL and SO excited!!!


----------



## KevinT

Congratulations hulagirl!  Did you submit to DVC the same day you originally posted (1/14/10)?  We submitted for VWL on 1/13/10.  Hopefully this means we will hear soon.  It looks like you got a great deal.  Congratulations again.


----------



## hulagirl

We submitted on January 11th.  I hope you hear soon!  Thank you, Kevin...it's gonna be so fun figuring out what to do with 600 POINTS!!!!!! (squeal)


----------



## dclopper

hulagirl said:


> Just found out we passed ROFR!!!  Proud owners of 200 points at VWL and SO excited!!!



Congrats!  Given that you bought at the same price point for VWL as we did, that makes me feel pretty good about our ROFR chances.  Here's hoping!!!


----------



## DJmommy

Just received a late e-mail tonight that Disney waived ROFR on our 100 point BWV purchase. It was submitted on Jan. 11 and we got word today, so it was exactly 3 weeks for us.

Good luck Shorty and others who are waiting.


----------



## hulagirl

Oh, it's so exciting!  I'll think good thoughts for ya!


----------



## cvjw

We're adding on again!  Our contract was accepted by the seller yesterday.  174 BWV, Sept use year.  131 banked '08 pts, all '09 points, all points going forward.  $77 per point, seller pays all MF, we pay closing.  Hope Disney doesn't want this contract, because we do!!


----------



## Luv2Scrap

Luv2Scrap said:


> Oh man, I'm absolutely thrilled that I finally get to post something to this thread for the first time ever!!! (lugnut33, this is also my favorite thread. )
> 
> My offer has been accepted for a _teensy tiny_ 25 point BCV contract.
> 
> Details...
> 
> 25 points
> June use year
> 25 banked 2009 points and 25 2010 points coming on 6/1/10
> $95 pt.
> Buyer pays closing costs.
> 
> 
> I'm sure y'all probably think I'm crazy to be paying $95 per point and not try to negotiate, but this is THE contract for me, and they don't come up that often, so I jumped at it! Do you have any idea how hard it is to get a June use year on a small contract at BCV? It ain't easy, I'm telling ya!  The fact that it has 2009 points is the cherry on top!
> 
> Not to mention, I'll sleep much easier waiting for ROFR on this one.



I got word yesterday that my contract has now been sent to Disney. Day 2 and counting. Can't they hurry up already?


----------



## 4schreibers

Just received word last night that Disney waived their ROFR on our purchase. It went to Disney on 1/10.

240 points at Old Key west, $71 per point
All of 2008, 2009 and 2010 points
buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs.
August Use year

Probably paid a little more than I needed to but wanted to make sure it passed ROFR since it was such a great contract!

Can't wait to close and make our first reservation.


----------



## TeriofTerror

All paperwork was due to the title company yesterday, and our offer has already be sent to Disney for the ROFR process.  However, the seller still hasn't sent in their Open Escrow Letter. At what point should I be concerned that the seller may be backing out?


----------



## shortypots

23 days and still counting...


----------



## SamiL

After years talking about it and waiting and waiting. We're taking the plunge--well getting our feet wet at least. Or trying to. Submitted today:

30 pt OKW 
$65 per point
June use year

30 points coming on 6/1/11 and 30 points coming on 6/1/12

Hopefully we'll be okay since there are no points coming for over a year. Will that help? Anyone know?

Disney, if you're listening you know you've been getting your chunk of my disposable income for a while now. You owe me this! Be a nice mouse!  You know we'll be back for more!


----------



## Donald is #1

hardhead, ercrbc, cvjw, good luck with your contracts! 

Canadian Disney, wyodan, hulagirl, DJmommy, 4schreibers, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Luv2Scrap, thanks for the update! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.  

'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
*DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member* 
 



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
*4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
*Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 *



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
*wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)*

*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
*hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)*



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15)
*ercrbc-------------- ?? AKV (???) $?? (sub 2/1)*


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)



*WAITING - BLT:*
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (???) 103, all '10 pts


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) ------------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
BigTigger (seller)--------- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19)
*hardhead---------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf*
*cvjw------------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, members*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
tammymacb---------- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59 (sub 1/19)



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10) member


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf, **********
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Nancy--------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20) member
TeriofTerror-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf, TTS


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf, non-member, TSS
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $???, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11)
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20)
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75


----------



## AKVTiger

160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15)

Disney ROFR'd. 2/3


----------



## RCM

Papers just went to Disney today 2/3/10! Do you who passed have to wait full 30 days? How long is average? How does Disney decide what they pass and don't?

SSR 50pts June ur seller pays closing 27 from 2010 and 50 from 2011.


----------



## silmarg

I've bid on three contracts in the past six months.  ROFR has ranged from 2 weeks to the full 30 days.

Good Luck.

WHO DAT!


----------



## lugnut33

RCM said:


> Papers just went to Disney today 2/3/10! Do you who passed have to wait full 30 days? How long is average? How does Disney decide what they pass and don't?
> 
> SSR 50pts June ur seller pays closing 27 from 2010 and 50 from 2011.



How much?

I've been waiting about 30 days for a 50 point june ssr contract.  Then again, we had to do a small amendment because 8 points were actually banked and that was not refected in the contract.


----------



## masman

Well, after waiting for what felt like a really long time, we just found out that Disney waived on our contract  

We are now proud owners at OKW in addition to SSR.

Contract:  1000 OKW (Ext 2057) (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10) - Addendum submitted 1/15

Thanks to Jason at TTS for everything.  TTS is definitely a first class out fit.

Now the wait begins for closing.  That's ok though...one step at a time....


----------



## shortypots

We are waived as well. Took 24 days but we got it!

VWL- Aug UY 100 pts- $77/pt 100 pts 2010, 100 pts 2011 forward. Buyer responsible for 2010 MF's and closing. 


Doing the happy dance!!!!


----------



## ercrbc

Congrats Shorty and Masman!


----------



## SusanWasHere

RCM said:


> Papers just went to Disney today 2/3/10! Do you who passed have to wait full 30 days? How long is average? How does Disney decide what they pass and don't?
> 
> SSR 50pts June ur seller pays closing 27 from 2010 and 50 from 2011.



Here was my timeline for 150 SSR points, Aug use year, $69 a point.  Called TTS and got emailed papers Dec. 21.  Filled out and sent back. Went to Disney on Dec. 28.  Passed ROFR 21 days later on Jan 18.  Got closing papers a few days later, filled them out, sent them back.  Got word yesterday that my file has closed!!!!  So it went pretty quickly.  Good luck - hope you make it!!


----------



## Tozzie

Disney Wavied ROFR today for a 50 point contract,  VWL, Feb use year $82 per point 13 points avail now buyer pays closing sent to Disney January 14 passed today,  TSS.  I am already a member who didn't have enough points!!


----------



## Donald is #1

AKVTiger, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised! 

RCM, good luck with your contract! 

masman, shortypots, Tozzie, congratulations on passing ROFR! 



Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.  

'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
 



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
*masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member*




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)


*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
*shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $???, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)*
*Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member*



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
*AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
ercrbc-------------- ?? AKV (???) $?? (sub 2/1)


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)



*WAITING - BLT:*
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (???) 103, all '10 pts


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) ------------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
BigTigger (seller)--------- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19)
hardhead---------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
cvjw------------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, members


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
tammymacb---------- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59 (sub 1/19)



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf, **********
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Nancy--------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20) member
TeriofTerror-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf, TTS
*RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $??, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)*


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf, non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20)
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75


----------



## KevinT

DVC waived ROFR today!  Looks like it was a good day for those waiting to hear on VWL contracts.
150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf, new DVC member, TTS; Submitted 1/13/10 Waived 2/4/10


----------



## dclopper

KevinT said:


> DVC waived ROFR today!  Looks like it was a good day for those waiting to hear on VWL contracts.
> 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf, new DVC member, TTS; Submitted 1/13/10 Waived 2/4/10



All this good news about VWL contracts is making me feel pretty positive about ours, but no word yet!  On the other hand, ours was submitted only a couple of weeks ago, so probably have a little more to go before we hear.


----------



## sadiespicks

Not sure when/how to add to this thread but I had a bid accepted by the seller, returned paperwork and deposit to The Timeshare Store, and it will now go to Disney for the following:

SSR 100pts at $71/pt, March UY w/ 38 banked pts and 100 coming on in 3/2010.  Buyer to pay closing and MF.


----------



## shortypots

Hi Donald, great work on the File! I love that you keep this for everyone... 

Just one quick update. My price for VWL was $77/pt for my 100pt contract. We also got our from TTS

We are very excited about our addition since this will mean we can have a 1 bd every year for Thanksgiving since this is adding to our current 150 pt contract. They are so right when they say once you go 1bd, it is so hard to go back to a studio!


----------



## saintstickets

I haven't even used the points from my first purchase and here I am succumbing to "addonitis"!!    Seller accepted $82/pt-50 point contract @ BWV (Aug UY) with all 2008 & 2009 points-buyer pays closing and 2010 MF. Purchased through Fidelity.  Waiting for contract to be submitted to Disney for ROFR.


----------



## Nancy

Question for those notified....was it by email or phone that you got the notification? I'm getting close to the 3 week mark (we submitted to Disney on the 19th).  I just need to know if I should start obsessing over me emails or my cell phone checking for the message. 

BTW..the purchase is with Time Share Store


----------



## hulagirl

I got an email and it was in my spam folder.  Good thing I looked before emptying it into the trash!


----------



## Tozzie

Nancy said:


> Question for those notified....was it by email or phone that you got the notification? I'm getting close to the 3 week mark (we submitted to Disney on the 19th).  I just need to know if I should start obsessing over me emails or my cell phone checking for the message.
> 
> BTW..the purchase is with Time Share Store



They will email you as soon as they recieve word, they emailed me yesterday morning that it had passed.


----------



## RCM

I have a 50 pt. contract and waiting for only 3 dayes. Yikes! Long few weeks!


----------



## Nancy

hulagirl said:


> I got an email and it was in my spam folder.  Good thing I looked before emptying it into the trash!





Tozzie said:


> They will email you as soon as they recieve word, they emailed me yesterday morning that it had passed.



Thanks...and also for the tip on the spam mail...I never check that!  At least now I know that I should start checking my emails a lot....but I'll wait until Monday to start that. (yeah right)


----------



## shortypots

They emailed me, never seem to have a problem getting their emails  I have even already sent my closing docs back! A nice little plus is that I didn't have to go to the bank to get a certified check, I just used my bill pay service since they are on bank checks, not checks from your checking acct! They send the check within 3-5 bus days, and since I used them before, they are on the 3 bus day list. And then faxed the docs in. This certainly makes it easy to buy DVC points- maybe too easy!! HAHA


----------



## masman

We were also notified by email.  We're just waiting for closing documents now (passed on 2/4).


----------



## SamiL

SamiL said:


> After years talking about it and waiting and waiting. We're taking the plunge--well getting our feet wet at least. Or trying to. Submitted today:
> 
> 30 pt OKW
> $65 per point
> June use year
> 
> 30 points coming on 6/1/11 and 30 points coming on 6/1/12
> 
> Hopefully we'll be okay since there are no points coming for over a year. Will that help? Anyone know?




 Oops! I think I forgot to take off my Cloak of Invisibility before posting!  

Or maybe I'm just looking in the wrong place on the list. Am I on there?

 Sam


----------



## BigTigger

Nancy said:


> we submitted to Disney on the 19th).  BTW..the purchase is with Time Share Store




Our sale through TSS also went to Disney on 1/19 and we haven't heard yet either. Most recent notices seem to be at about 20 days, so I'm assuming that either a FEDEX with ROFR notice or an email from TTS will come early next week. 

Pixie dust that your wait works for you!!


----------



## saintstickets

Nancy said:


> Question for those notified....was it by email or phone that you got the notification? I'm getting close to the 3 week mark (we submitted to Disney on the 19th).  I just need to know if I should start obsessing over me emails or my cell phone checking for the message.
> 
> BTW..the purchase is with Time Share Store



Not sure how TSS does it (I'm sure it will be professional though) but on my first purchase using Jaki & ****, Jaki called me on a Saturday to let me know we passed ROFR and followed it up with an email.  I am using Fidelity this time (nothing against Jaki/**** - this contract was not listed with them) so we shall see how they handle everything.


----------



## KevinT

KevinT said:


> DVC waived ROFR today!  Looks like it was a good day for those waiting to hear on VWL contracts.
> 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf, new DVC member, TTS; Submitted 1/13/10 Waived 2/4/10



I was so excited about getting thru ROFR I forgot to say....Thanks Donald for keeping this list.   I can't tell you how much it helped us.


----------



## bonrea

Waiting OKW Original (2042)
260 OKW (JUNE) $65, 72 banked 2008 + 260 banked for 2009 + 260 for 2010, buyer pays closing and '10 mf, Current DVC member, TTS; Submitted 2/6/10

Please pray with us that this passes ROFR!


----------



## Nancy

BigTigger said:


> Our sale through TSS also went to Disney on 1/19 and we haven't heard yet either. Most recent notices seem to be at about 20 days, so I'm assuming that either a FEDEX with ROFR notice or an email from TTS will come early next week.
> 
> Pixie dust that your wait works for you!!



Good luck to you too! Here's hoping we both have good news in the next week.



saintstickets said:


> Not sure how TSS does it (I'm sure it will be professional though) but on my first purchase using Jaki & ****, Jaki called me on a Saturday to let me know we passed ROFR and followed it up with an email.  I am using Fidelity this time (nothing against Jaki/**** - this contract was not listed with them) so we shall see how they handle everything.



Good luck! (both with your purchase and the Superbowl!)


----------



## EmmaKnight

Hi, I am new to the board so I hope this is the right place to put this info...

120 SSR (APR) $73, all 2010 points available, deed 2054, passed 1/27/10.

I am soooo excited.  I can't wait to use it!


----------



## GoofyDad13

Realized I forgot to post here:

80 point VB Oct UY.  60 2008, all 2009, 2010.  $55/pt submitted Jan 22.

And thanks for keeping this list!!!!!!


----------



## Donald is #1

KevinT, EmmaKnight, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

sadiespicks,saintstickets, SamiL, bonrea, GoofyDad13, good luck with your contracts! 

shortypots, Nancy, thanks for the update! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.  

'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
 



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
*EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)


*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
*KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS*



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
ercrbc-------------- ?? AKV (???) $?? (sub 2/1)


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)



*WAITING - BLT:*
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (???) 103, all '10 pts


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) ------------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
BigTigger (seller)--------- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19)
hardhead---------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
cvjw------------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, members
*saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, Fidelity*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
tammymacb---------- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59 (sub 1/19)
*SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts (sub 2/2)* 
*bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6) member, TTS*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf, **********
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Nancy--------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19) TTS
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20) member
TeriofTerror-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf, TTS
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $??, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
*sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf*


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
*GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22)*


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20)
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75


----------



## Donald is #1

SamiL said:


> After years talking about it and waiting and waiting. We're taking the plunge--well getting our feet wet at least. Or trying to. Submitted today:
> 
> 30 pt OKW
> $65 per point
> June use year
> 
> 30 points coming on 6/1/11 and 30 points coming on 6/1/12
> 
> Hopefully we'll be okay since there are no points coming for over a year. Will that help? Anyone know?
> 
> Disney, if you're listening you know you've been getting your chunk of my disposable income for a while now. You owe me this! Be a nice mouse!  You know we'll be back for more!





SamiL said:


> Oops! I think I forgot to take off my Cloak of Invisibility before posting!
> 
> Or maybe I'm just looking in the wrong place on the list. Am I on there?
> 
> Sam



Oops sorry about that!  I must have missed your post.


----------



## SamiL

Donald is #1 said:


> Oops sorry about that!  I must have missed your post.



I thing you were updating as I was posting.  There's certainly a lot to keep up with on this list! Thanks for doing it! It's very helpful to us all. I've looked at it countless times (some would say obsessively) over the past couple of years. It feels so official to be on it! I'll feel even better when I make it to the "passed" section of the list! 

You're awesome!! 

Thanks!
Sam


----------



## msbrock

Finally! 3rd Times a charm!  Disney passed on ROFR today!

BCV 250 pts. June UY $85  250 banked 09 pts. all 10 pts. buyer pays closing costs and '10 mf,  submitted on 1/16, Jaki and ****, new member


----------



## helenk

msbrock said:


> Finally! 3rd Times a charm!  Disney passed on ROFR today!
> 
> BCV 250 pts. June UY $85  250 banked 09 pts. all 10 pts. buyer pays closing costs and '10 mf,  submitted on 1/16, Jaki and ****, new member



 Congrats and Welcome Home


----------



## tloft

We are very excited - we passed ROFR on a 200 pt Hilton Head contract - October UY!  We found out last night.  $58 per point with all '09 and '10 points intact.  It was submitted on Jan 18 and came back on Feb 9.


----------



## cvjw

bonrea said:


> Waiting OKW Original (2042)
> 260 OKW (JUNE) $65, 72 banked 2008 + 260 banked for 2009 + 260 for 2010, buyer pays closing and '10 mf, Current DVC member, TTS; Submitted 2/6/10
> 
> Please pray with us that this passes ROFR!


We bought a 200 point OKW contract a few months ago with 192 '08 points, and all points going forward for $65 per point.  We even split the MF's with the seller and it passed ROFR.  Hope you have the same luck.


----------



## embgrl

Awaiting ROFR.  Submitted on 02/03/10 for SSR 150 points with Sept UY - 62 banked 08 points, 150 banked 09 points, and all 2010 points.

$70 per point and buyer pays closing and 2010 MF


----------



## LuvToPlayDisney

Got it! OKW 230 December at $59/pt. w/26 2009 points. ROFR came back on 2/8 (21 days). Can't wait to hear welcome home.


----------



## msbrock

helenk said:


> Congrats and Welcome Home



Thanks!  Now the wait continues for closing...I can't wait to book our first trip!


----------



## zmanandshan

After thinking about it for some time, finally took the leap:  

250 BCV (FEB) $83, 250 banked 2009 + 250 for 2010, buyer pays closing and '10 mf, TTS; Submitted to Disney for ROFR on 2/9/10.  Not yet a DVC member.

I know this may be attactive to Disney based on the ROFR list price per point, and the banked points, but I offered the seller the full asking price, not sure if that will help.  

John


----------



## Audray

Our deal was just sent to Disney...

180 AKV(June) $84, 152 banked 2009 + all 180 2010 points, seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf, TTS, submitted for ROFR 2/10/10, not currently a member.

This is our first time through it, so please wish us luck.


----------



## Donald is #1

msbrock, tloft, LuvToPlayDisney, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

embgrl,  zmanandshan, Audray, good luck with your contracts! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.  

'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
*msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and *****



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
 



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
*tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)*



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
*LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)


*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
ercrbc-------------- ?? AKV (???) $?? (sub 2/1)
*Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10) member, TTS*


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
*zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9) non-member, TTS*


*WAITING - BLT:*
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (???) 103, all '10 pts


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) ------------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
BigTigger (seller)--------- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19)
hardhead---------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
cvjw------------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, members
*saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, Fidelity*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
tammymacb---------- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts (sub 2/2)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6) member, TTS


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf, **********
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Nancy--------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19) TTS
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20) member
TeriofTerror-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf, TTS
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $??, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
*embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3)*


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22)


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20)
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75


----------



## bookwormde

Here is my saga about my 2nd resale purchase (I feel "safe" posting now that the contract has showed up on my membership).
First I would like to thank Carrie at A Time Share Broker for helping me find the contract and helping me through the improbable process.
http://www.atimeshare.com/disney/buy-disney.html
This all started with a thread I started about contracts for sale below ROFR, somehow I ended up convincing myself that if I could get some more points cheap enough I would buy some.

Time line
offer 12/15
to DVC 12/17
Amendment for 1 point error sent 12/20
Waived ROFR 1/28
Settled 2/8
Contract added to membership 2/10 (points not loaded yet.)
Details
210 OKW April 2042 points
207 2010 points all 2011 points
Buyer pays 2010 MF on 207 points
Buyer pays settlement
Member
$45/point
And no it is not a Typo (I could not believe it passed)
Great deal but boy was that an expensive thread.

bookwormde


----------



## silmarg

bookwormde said:


> Here is my saga about my 2nd resale purchase (I feel "safe" posting now that the contract has showed up on my membership).
> First I would like to thank Carrie at A Time Share Broker for helping me find the contract and helping me through the improbable process.
> http://www.atimeshare.com/disney/buy-disney.html
> This all started with a thread I started about contracts for sale below ROFR, somehow I ended up convincing myself that if I could get some more points cheap enough I would buy some.
> 
> Time line
> offer 12/15
> to DVC 12/17
> Amendment for 1 point error sent 12/20
> Waived ROFR 1/28
> Settled 2/8
> Contract added to membership 2/10 (points not loaded yet.)
> Details
> 210 OKW April 2042 points
> 207 2010 points all 2011 points
> Buyer pays 2010 MF on 207 points
> Buyer pays settlement
> Member
> $45/point
> And no it is not a Typo (I could not believe it passed)
> Great deal but boy was that an expensive thread.
> 
> bookwormde


very very very well done

mind my asking how much the seller was asking for the contract?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

That's awesome bookwormde!  Congratulations!


----------



## bookwormde

Seller was asking $50

bookwormde


----------



## ercrbc

WOW!  Great buy bookwormde!  Congrats on passing ROFR!!!


----------



## saintstickets

bookwormde said:


> Seller was asking $50
> 
> bookwormde



Great buy!  Care to negotiate my next purchase?


----------



## Luv2Scrap

bookwormde said:


> Here is my saga about my 2nd resale purchase (I feel "safe" posting now that the contract has showed up on my membership).
> First I would like to thank Carrie at A Time Share Broker for helping me find the contract and helping me through the improbable process.
> http://www.atimeshare.com/disney/buy-disney.html
> This all started with a thread I started about contracts for sale below ROFR, somehow I ended up convincing myself that if I could get some more points cheap enough I would buy some.
> 
> Time line
> offer 12/15
> to DVC 12/17
> Amendment for 1 point error sent 12/20
> Waived ROFR 1/28
> Settled 2/8
> Contract added to membership 2/10 (points not loaded yet.)
> Details
> 210 OKW April 2042 points
> 207 2010 points all 2011 points
> Buyer pays 2010 MF on 207 points
> Buyer pays settlement
> Member
> $45/point
> And no it is not a Typo (I could not believe it passed)
> Great deal but boy was that an expensive thread.
> 
> bookwormde



Awesome! I would _still_ be doing this today if I were you --->


----------



## skierrob

Interesting.... I called Disney and got my membership number today along with the information to log into the dvcmember site, but I was told that I have no points yet in the system.

Similar situation as my lucky OKW neighbor Bookwormde that just got their 210 points for $45 / point.  They said in their post that their membership now appears online, but that the points aren't reflected yet either.

So I guess that loading the points is a separate process.  I wonder how many more days till I can actually make my first reservation.  Cause I can't wait!  

And yes, neighbor, we all aren't worthy.... I paid $76 a point for 30 points and you got 200 for 45 a point.    Oh well, the price of small contracts.

Robert


----------



## dclopper

Woot!  Just heard via email from TSS that Disney waived ROFR on our VWL contract.  Great news after having been snowed in for around a week due to Snowmageddon 2010.

100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf, first time buyers, through TSS (sub 1/20, waived 2/11)


----------



## FLDisneyFan

Got an e-mail today that Disney waived ROFR!!!!
Vero Beach - 75 points - $61 per point  Submitted 1/20


----------



## BigTigger

Just heard today that Disney waived ROFR on our BWV 350 pt. March use year sale at $76 a point. It was submitted 1/19, so it was 23 days to hear back. 

Coincidently, we are at SSR for a week enjoying the record cold weather here.


----------



## Donald is #1

bookwormde, dclopper, FLDisneyFan, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.  

'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
 



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
*bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
*FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)*




*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
*dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member *



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
ercrbc-------------- ?? AKV (???) $?? (sub 2/1)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10) member, TTS


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9) non-member, TTS


*WAITING - BLT:*
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (???) 103, all '10 pts


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) ------------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
BigTigger (seller)--------- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19)
hardhead---------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
cvjw------------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, Fidelity


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
tammymacb---------- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts (sub 2/2)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6) member, TTS


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf, **********
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Nancy--------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19) TTS
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20) member
TeriofTerror-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf, TTS
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $??, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3)


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22)


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75


----------



## Nancy

We heard today too! Disney waived..150 pts,  SSR submitted on 1/19.  June UY, all 2009 and 2010 pts.


----------



## js

Nancy said:


> We heard today too! Disney waived..150 pts,  SSR submitted on 1/19.  June UY, all 2009 and 2010 pts.



Thanks. How much?


----------



## Nancy

js said:


> Thanks. How much?



69.50, 

we pay closing and 2010 MF. First time purchase and bought through Time Share Store


----------



## LeighHop

Just got word today about our SSR contract...

100 Points
April Use Year
All 2010 and 2011 Points
Buyer Pays 2010 MF and Closing Costs
$68 per Point

We were previous members. It was sent to Disney on 1/20 and we heard back on 2/12.

This thread is wonderful, thanks for all of the hard work in keeping it up!


----------



## mickeys girl 52

Just heaed back that I passed ROFR, I was surprised the timeline was 3 weeks.It was sent in on Jan.21 st and I received word today on the 12 th of Feb.

SSR 100 pts  $72.00  All 09,10 pts. Seller pays 09 maint.Buyer pays 10 main and closing,


----------



## 757hokie

Submitted to Disney today (2/12), please wish us luck!

200 AKV, Dec UY, 32 '08 points, 116 '09 points, all '10 points, $84, buyer pays closing costs & '10 mf, member, TTS


----------



## TeriofTerror

Congratulations LeighHop and Mickeys Girl 52, and pixie dust to 757hokie.  I'm waiting with you!


----------



## bookwormde

Thnaks everyone for your words of support. Just to finish the timeline the points showed up in my account on 2/12/10.

bookwormde


----------



## katejay

Hi all, Just had my offer submitted to Disney on 2-10 fo ROFR. It is for BWV 150pts for $76 a point. 154 avaliable now 126 10' + 28 09' and 150 coming 11' buyer pays closing and mf on 126 10'pts. Wish me luck. This my first go around!


----------



## RutgersAlum

Congratulations Nancy, Leighhop & Mickey'sGirl on passing ROFR!

Mickey'sGirl, we submitted on the same day as you and are STILL waiting on 150 BCV points, $81/pp (asking price) via TSS.  Was hoping to hear yesterday as well to avoid waiting over a 3-day weekend...it's Day 23!!!!

Hope to join you all soon
Michele/RutgersAlum


----------



## js

Our paperwork was sent in January 24, still waiting 
I already have them "spent".  Adding to my current points for a Disney Cruise in 2011. If Disney takes the contract, I'll just have to try again but hope not.
My info. is in the above post.
Good luck to all of us!


----------



## RutgersAlum

Just found the email from three days ago...Disney passed on ROFR for our contract!!!

150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11/10).

We are almost first time owners!   
Michele/RutgersAlum


----------



## js

Nancy said:


> 69.50,
> 
> we pay closing and 2010 MF. First time purchase and bought through Time Share Store





LeighHop said:


> Just got word today about our SSR contract...
> 
> 100 Points
> April Use Year
> All 2010 and 2011 Points
> Buyer Pays 2010 MF and Closing Costs
> $68 per Point
> 
> We were previous members. It was sent to Disney on 1/20 and we heard back on 2/12.
> 
> This thread is wonderful, thanks for all of the hard work in keeping it up!





mickeys girl 52 said:


> Just heaed back that I passed ROFR, I was surprised the timeline was 3 weeks.It was sent in on Jan.21 st and I received word today on the 12 th of Feb.
> 
> SSR 100 pts  $72.00  All 09,10 pts. Seller pays 09 maint.Buyer pays 10 main and closing,





RutgersAlum said:


> Just found the email from three days ago...Disney passed on ROFR for our contract!!!
> 
> 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11/10).
> 
> We are almost first time owners!
> Michele/RutgersAlum



CONGRATULATIONS to all of you 
Isn't it a wonderful feeling!

Still waiting but should hear back this week for our offer that was submitted on January 24 
Hope to be posting good news!!!


----------



## ellenbenny

Got a call from the title company asking for more info regarding our contract... I still haven't heard from the realtor, but anyway, we passed!!

SSR, 150 points, $68/point, all 2009 points banked, all 2010 points.  Buyer pays MF and closing costs.  Submitted 1/20.


----------



## js

ellenbenny said:


> Got a call from the title company asking for more info regarding our contract... I still haven't heard from the realtor, but anyway, we passed!!
> 
> SSR, 150 points, $68/point, all 2009 points banked, all 2010 points.  Buyer pays MF and closing costs.  Submitted 1/20.



Congratulations!

We have 8 more days, including weekends, for our 30 days to be up to see about our add on.


----------



## TeriofTerror

That's what I bid too, Ellenbenny, so you give me hope!


----------



## RCM

ooooh....we have another 15 days at least! Happy for you! We have a 50pt SSR 27/09 and 50/2010 for $75.........everything else in my life flys by but waiting to pass ROFR is way tooo slow!


----------



## Donald is #1

BigTigger, congratulations on selling your contract! 

Nancy, LeighHop, mickeys girl 52, RutgersAlum, ellenbenny, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

757hokie, katejay, good luck with your contracts! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.  

'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
*RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
*BigTigger (seller)--------- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)*
 



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
*Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS*
*LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)*
*mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)*
*ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)




*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
ercrbc-------------- ?? AKV (???) $?? (sub 2/1)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10) member, TTS
*757hokie------------ 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12) member, TTS*


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9) non-member, TTS


*WAITING - BLT:*
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (???) 103, all '10 pts


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) ------------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
hardhead---------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
cvjw------------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, Fidelity
*katejay--------------- 150 BWV (???) $76, 28 '09 pts, 126 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/10) non-member*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
tammymacb---------- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts (sub 2/2)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6) member, TTS


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf, **********
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
TeriofTerror-------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf, TTS
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $??, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3)


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22)


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75


----------



## lugnut33

Got the call last Saturday evening while sitting in the stands at Daytona, our 50 pt. contract has passed ROFR.  We now have a total of 170 points.

So, it's a SSR 50 pt. June contract @ $78 per point.  Included 8 banked 09 points, and all 2010 points.  Resales DVC


----------



## ellenbenny

TeriofTerror said:


> That's what I bid too, Ellenbenny, so you give me hope!



Good luck!  I was a bit nervous, but I saw another one recently go through for that price too, so hopefully you will be fine.


----------



## Scotch

I'm really happy for all who got such wonderful deals on their resale contracts.  I must say while I realize the market is sliding, as an OKW owner I am still shocked at the most recent prices that got through without exercising ROFR!


----------



## TeriofTerror

We got it!  
100 points, SSR, $68/point, no 2010 points, all 2011 points, buyer pays closing costs, non-member, through The Timeshare Store.  Submitted 01-27, passed ROFR 02-17. Did I forget anything? I can't reach DH on his work or cell phones, so you all were the first to hear!


----------



## lugnut33

Scotch said:


> I'm really happy for all who got such wonderful deals on their resale contracts.  I must say while I realize the market is sliding, as an OKW owner I am still shocked at the most recent prices that got through without exercising ROFR!




I don't know.  The economy is still hurting... and normal people are hurting.  Plus, at OKW I have to imagine time is really eating away at the value.


----------



## lugnut33

TeriofTerror said:


> We got it!
> 100 points, SSR, $68/point, no 2010 points, all 2011 points, buyer pays closing costs, non-member, through The Timeshare Store.  Submitted 01-27, passed ROFR 02-17. Did I forget anything? I can't reach DH on his work or cell phones, so you all were the first to hear!



Congrats!!!!

What use year is the contract?


----------



## js

js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf


Just got the call from Jaki at DVC Resales at 4 pm that we just passed! 

These will be an add on to our existing 300 and will use them for our booked DCL cruise next July 24, 2011 on the Dream 

Thanks for the list for allowing us to know the ballpark of what to offer.


----------



## TeriofTerror

lugnut33 said:


> Congrats!!!!
> 
> What use year is the contract?



That's what I forgot!  February.


----------



## js

TeriofTerror said:


> That's what I forgot!  February.



Congratuations!!


----------



## TeriofTerror

I'm so excited!  I'll feel a lot better when the seller gets their Open Escrow letter into the title company, though...


----------



## TeriofTerror

js said:


> js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
> 
> 
> Just got the call from Jaki at DVC Resales at 4 pm that we just passed!
> 
> These will be an add on to our existing 300 and will use them for our booked DCL cruise next July 24, 2011 on the Dream
> 
> Thanks for the list for allowing us to know the ballpark of what to offer.



Congratulations!


----------



## ellenbenny

TeriofTerror said:


> We got it!
> 100 points, SSR, $68/point, no 2010 points, all 2011 points, buyer pays closing costs, non-member, through The Timeshare Store.  Submitted 01-27, passed ROFR 02-17. Did I forget anything? I can't reach DH on his work or cell phones, so you all were the first to hear!



Yay, congratulations!


----------



## Donald is #1

lugnut33, TeriofTerror, js, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.  

'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)--------- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
 



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
*lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) ***********
*TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)*
*js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)




*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
ercrbc-------------- ?? AKV (???) $?? (sub 2/1)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10) member, TTS
757hokie------------ 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12) member, TTS


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9) non-member, TTS


*WAITING - BLT:*
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (???) 103, all '10 pts


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) ------------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
hardhead---------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
cvjw------------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, Fidelity
katejay--------------- 150 BWV (???) $76, 28 '09 pts, 126 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/10) non-member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
tammymacb---------- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts (sub 2/2)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6) member, TTS


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf, TTS
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $??, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3)


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22)


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75


----------



## TeriofTerror

Thanks for everything, Donald is #1!


----------



## ercrbc

Congrats TeriofTerror and everyone who has passed ROFR this week! 

I am on day 19 and going CRAZY!!  I just want to know already!  I am really anticipating Disney buying back my contract....but it would be a sweet surprise if they waived on it 

But in the meantime I'm twiddling my thumbs.  Anyone else waiting already have your eye on another contract?  If I get word we did NOT pass with this one I want to be ready to start the process again ASAP.  

Planning is impossible right now!  Come on Disney, anytime time now!


----------



## Slakk

Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (APRIL) 103, all '10 pts

This passed ROFR


----------



## okie from muskogee

BCV passed ROFR on Dec UY 220 pts with all 220 banked 2008 and current 220 2009 points and upcoming 2010 points at 85 pp, buyer pays closing and use year fees. Submitted 1/20, passed 2/17.


----------



## zmanandshan

ERCBC,

I hear you, I am almost done with my second full week of waiting.  My BCV contract will be tight too, I think.  RIght now, there is nothing else that really fits.  Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## gusdmh

silmarg said:


> Third time must be a charm!  Just got the email... DVD got tired of buying back my contracts... I will soon be an owner...
> 
> silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale



Looks like you got yours to the day (30 days ago) I got mine...glad that Disney magic rubbed off...Gus a/k/a  gusdmh


----------



## okie from muskogee

To those still waiting, I had a previous BCV contract for 150 pts with 47 banked points at 82 pp which was ROFR'ed by Disney in December.  So, if your current contract is bought by Disney, it's not the end of the world. Have another ready to submit if possible.  My second at 85pp with all 2008 banked points went through, and was a better deal.  It's still better than buying from Disney and you get the resort you want, which is probably the most important thing in the long run.  Disney took about 17 days to buy back my first BCV contract and 27 days to pass on the second contract.  Hang in there, you'll be a DVC'er soon!


----------



## shannn

Just put in a bid & began the waiting process:

BWV 300pt. $69 buyer to pay closing and '10 dues Use year: September


He warned me that this was a low per point cost, but we decided it was worth it to take the gamble.


----------



## Luv2Scrap

ercrbc said:


> Congrats TeriofTerror and everyone who has passed ROFR this week!
> 
> I am on day 19 and going CRAZY!!  I just want to know already!  I am really anticipating Disney buying back my contract....but it would be a sweet surprise if they waived on it
> 
> But in the meantime I'm twiddling my thumbs.  Anyone else waiting already have your eye on another contract?  If I get word we did NOT pass with this one I want to be ready to start the process again ASAP.
> 
> Planning is impossible right now!  Come on Disney, anytime time now!



Yours must have been submitted on 2/1, same as mine! I'm on pins and needles right now, desperate to make my reservations for August! 

And yes, I too have been watching other contracts very closely, just in case. 

Good luck to both of us!


----------



## Luv2Scrap

shannn said:


> Just put in a bid & began the waiting process:
> 
> BWV 300pt. $69 buyer to pay closing and '10 dues Use year: September
> 
> 
> He warned me that this was a low per point cost, but we decided it was worth it to take the gamble.



Good luck! If you get it, that will be one heckuva deal! 

You never know. I never thought I would see OKW pass at $45/pt!


----------



## Donald is #1

Slakk, congratulations on selling your contract! 

okie from muskogee, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

shannn, good luck with your contract! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.  

'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
*okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
*Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts*



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)--------- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
 



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)




*PASSED - VGC (2060?):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
ercrbc-------------- ?? AKV (???) $?? (sub 2/1)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10) member, TTS
757hokie------------ 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12) member, TTS


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9) non-member, TTS


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) ------------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
hardhead---------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
cvjw------------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, Fidelity
katejay--------------- 150 BWV (???) $76, 28 '09 pts, 126 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/10) non-member
*shannn--------------- 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf*

*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
tammymacb---------- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts (sub 2/2)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6) member, TTS


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf, TTS
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $??, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3)


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22)


*WAITING - VGC:*

*WAITING - VWL:*
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75


----------



## GoofyDad13

GoofyDad13 said:


> Realized I forgot to post here:
> 
> 80 point VB Oct UY.  60 2008, all 2009, 2010.  $55/pt submitted Jan 22.
> 
> And thanks for keeping this list!!!!!!



Passed ROFR, got the email on Wednesday night (17th).


----------



## ckmouse

Here is a VGC info to get the section started!  

Waiting...

ckmouse:
100 VGC (JUN) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF - non-member, TTS


----------



## Luv2Scrap

We passed, we passed, WE PASSED!!! 

It's MINE!!!






Luv2Scrap said:


> Oh man, I'm absolutely thrilled that I finally get to post something to this thread for the first time ever!!! (lugnut33, this is also my favorite thread. )
> 
> My offer has been accepted for a _teensy tiny_ 25 point BCV contract.
> 
> Details...
> 
> 25 points
> June use year
> 25 banked 2009 points and 25 2010 points coming on 6/1/10
> $95 pt.
> Buyer pays closing costs.
> 
> 
> I'm sure y'all probably think I'm crazy to be paying $95 per point and not try to negotiate, but this is THE contract for me, and they don't come up that often, so I jumped at it! Do you have any idea how hard it is to get a June use year on a small contract at BCV? It ain't easy, I'm telling ya!  The fact that it has 2009 points is the cherry on top!
> 
> Not to mention, I'll sleep much easier waiting for ROFR on this one.


----------



## embgrl

Just got a message from Jaki at ********** letting us know that we passed ROFR.   

SSR - 150 points @ $70/point...62 banked from 2008, 150 banked from 2009, and all 150 for 2010.

Can anyone tell me the timeframe to expect from here for the closing and being actually in the DVC system to book a trip?  We're thinking of making quick first trip in May to use up the 62 banked 08 points.

Thanks.


----------



## ACDSNY

We received notice today this passed ROFR.

ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf, TTS


----------



## F&A

SSR -- 150 points/$72, Feb UY, all 10 & 11 points.  Submitted 2/2, approved 2/22.


----------



## senecabeach

Congratulations to ALL !!!  

Here I go again...Can't help myself.......
Hope the Disney Guru's are still in a good mood this month......

BCV, 100 pts., Sept UY, $84. per pt., all pts coming in Sept.


----------



## suzycute

We also just heard we passed ROFR today! 

BWV, 50pts, 34 '10 points, all '11 points. Oct UY, $78pp. Buyer pays closing and mf through TTS.


----------



## tammymacb

Color me jealous.  I submitted my paperwork on the same date as a few of you who received news today.  But, I'm still waiting....


----------



## SamiL

Please move us to the "Passed" section! 

Here's a recap of the info: 
30 pt OKW
$65 per point
June use year
30 points coming on 6/1/11 and 30 points coming on 6/1/12
Sellers are paying 2010 MFs. We are paying closing cost. 
We'll be new members and we have the Timeshare Store to thank! 
We were notified that it was submitted on Feb 2 and notified today that it passed.

I think that's everything!! Did I leave anything out?


----------



## TeriofTerror

Congrats to all who passed.  Hang in there Tammymacb; your turn is sure to come soon!


----------



## ercrbc

Wow!  Congrats to all that passed!!!

I am a teensy bit green still here waiting though 

But super anxious knowing we could hear anytime!

Tammymac what day are you on?  This is day 22 for me.  Hopefully we will both hear this week!


----------



## MassJester

I passed!

200 WL points, August use year $75 point, 116 points from 2009, buyer pays closing costs.

Very pleased.


----------



## Connears

Just passed ROFR from Disney for 60 point/$62 point (Feb use year)add-on at HHI to go with 210 OKW and 50 HHI!!!!Woohoo!  thank you TSS.

Connears


----------



## margitmouse

YAAAAAAHOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!

Been a LURKER! NOW I'm a MEMBER!


Passed rofr today
OKW 130 March u/y, no 2010 points all 2011
$63 pp

Ok 'cause friends gave us points they couldn't use this year...so we can plan for next   all at a price that gets us in!
THANK YOU TTS!!!!        THANK YOU DVC!!!!




now...how do I get one of those nifty okw logos for my postings??!

thank you DISers for ALL the great info and tips you have shared

margit and co.


----------



## Nancy

embgrl said:


> Just got a message from Jaki at ********** letting us know that we passed ROFR.
> 
> SSR - 150 points @ $70/point...62 banked from 2008, 150 banked from 2009, and all 150 for 2010.
> 
> *Can anyone tell me the timeframe to expect from here for the closing and being actually in the DVC system to book a trip?  We're thinking of making quick first trip in May to use up the 62 banked 08 points.
> *
> Thanks.



I'm wondering the same thing...we have to have our closing paperwork and the money in by March 3rd. How soon are points available? I'm itching to book a trip! The closing docs said we wouldn't get a deed for 4-6 weeks..hope it doesn't take that long


Congrats to all those who have passed...isn't it such a good feeling?


----------



## smccord

I just received word from Disney that they waived my offer of $50 a point for 300 points at Hilton Head.  Points (300) will begin in June 2010.


----------



## tammymacb

I wanted that contract!  At least it gives me reason to believe my HHI contract will pass.


----------



## saintstickets

embgrl said:


> Can anyone tell me the timeframe to expect from here for the closing and being actually in the DVC system to book a trip?  We're thinking of making quick first trip in May to use up the 62 banked 08 points.



FYI, our 1st contract was through Jaki & **** and it was 33 days from when we were notified that we passed ROFR until we were in the system at Disney and able to make reservations.  Assuming the title company does their part without delay, the time until you are in the system will depend on two things - 1) how quickly you complete your closing documents and return them with your final payment and 2) how quickly the sellers sign the closing documents and return them.  I returned my final payment along with the signed closing documents via FedEx so there would not be any delay on my part.  Unfortunately, the buyer has no control over the seller and depending on where they are located (could be overseas), it could add days or even a week or more to the timeframe.  Also, start calling Mbr Svcs the day after you receive notice from the title company that the transaction is closed and the request is forwarded to DVC to transfer the deed.  It will be at least 10 days to two weeks before you receive anything in the mail from DVC but you do not need to wait to set up your account with them.  Good luck!!


----------



## Donald is #1

GoofyDad13, Luv2Scrap, embgrl, F&A, suzycute, SamiL, MassJester, Connears, margitmouse, smccord, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

ckmouse, senecabeach, good luck with your contracts! 

ACDSNY, congratulations on selling your contract! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.  

'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
*Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
*suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS*
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
*Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS *
*smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)*



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
*SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS*
*margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
*embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)*
*ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS*
*F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
*GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)*




*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
*MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing*



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
ercrbc-------------- ?? AKV (???) $?? (sub 2/1)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10) member, TTS
757hokie------------ 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12) member, TTS


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9) non-member, TTS
*senecabeach---------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts*


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) ------------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
hardhead---------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
cvjw------------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, Fidelity
katejay--------------- 150 BWV (???) $76, 28 '09 pts, 126 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/10) non-member
shannn--------------- 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf

*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
tammymacb---------- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6) member, TTS


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $??, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf



*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*
*ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF,  non-member, TTS* 

*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## masman

Hey All...

We got our points today

Total timeline

1/2/10 submitted to Disney for ROFR
1/15/10 submitted a contract addendum/correction
2/4/10 passed ROFR
2/17/10 closed escrow
2/22/10 Points showed up in Disney's system as ours!  

Thanks to Jason at  TTS and Brenda at the escrow company.  Both are top notch and we'll definitely add on again using TTS.


----------



## apurplebrat

We passed ROFR
BCV (June) 100 pts @ $80.00 a point
Buyer pays closing, all '10 pts
submitted 2/2, passed 2/22


----------



## missycj96

Hi - Sharing the good news this time:  Passed ROFR for Villas at Wilderness Lodge - 75 pts, April use year - $75 pp, no 09, 38 10 pts, all 11 pts. Submitted 2/1 passed 2/22.  Thanks to all at TTS!


----------



## SophiasDad

We just passed ROFR again!!!  Thank you Jaki and ****!
OKW 190 (June) $59, 184 banked '09 points, all '10 points, buyer/seller split closing & MF, member, sub 2/2, passed 2/22


----------



## MommyBell08

I need some pixie dust pllllllease! SSR (Mar) $65 pp, 125pts, Buyer pays closing, Seller paid '10 MF's (sent to Disney 2/16/10 patiently  waiting...) No '09, or 10' points all '11 DVCbyResale. (non-members)


----------



## SophiasDad

Good luck MommyBell08


----------



## senecabeach

apurplebrat said:


> We passed ROFR
> BCV (June) 100 pts @ $80.00 a point
> Buyer pays closing, all '10 pts
> submitted 2/2, passed 2/22



Congratulations....

This is making me feel pretty good right now!!


----------



## MommyBell08

WOW! Congrats to all who have recently made it through... GREAT BUY SophiasDad...I hate the 30DW. I'm on day 8 and cant hardly stand it any longer...CONGRATS


----------



## ercrbc

With all this good news and pixie dust around here someone had to get bad news....(I had a feeling it would be me, lol)

Disney used ROFR and bought back 150 AKV pts at $80/pt.  (Jun UY, 130 '08pts, 150 '09pts, 150 '10pts)

It was listed at $78, I almost bid $82 but figured for our first try we would push our luck...

Oh well, I'll update when I'm waiting again


----------



## Donald is #1

apurplebrat, missycj96, SophiasDad, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

MommyBell08, good luck with your contract! 

ercrbc, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.  

'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
*apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
*SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)




*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
*missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS*
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
*ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10) member, TTS
757hokie------------ 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12) member, TTS


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9) non-member, TTS
senecabeach---------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) ------------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
hardhead---------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
cvjw------------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, Fidelity
katejay--------------- 150 BWV (???) $76, 28 '09 pts, 126 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/10) non-member
shannn--------------- 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf

*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
tammymacb---------- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6) member, TTS


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $??, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
*MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16) non-member, DVCbyResale*


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF,  non-member, TTS

*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## athenna

suzycute said:


> We also just heard we passed ROFR today!
> 
> BWV, 50pts, 34 '10 points, all '11 points. Oct UY, $78pp. Buyer pays closing and mf through TTS.



Congrats!
Wonder why ours didnt pass @ $78, Oct UY @ BWV? We wanted 100 pts, is that why?


----------



## bookwormde

Athenna,

If is apparent that Disney had backed way off on ROFR since December, also your points might have filled an inventory need that Disney had and they do not need more, no one knows for sure

bookwormde


----------



## tgropp

*Waiting for Disney's ROFR. 74 BCV points 74 points for 2010, I pay 83/point, 2010 maintenance fees and seller pays closing costs. Here goes but I have a good feeling about it*


----------



## zmanandshan

tgropp said:


> *Waiting for Disney's ROFR. 74 BCV points 74 points for 2010, I pay 83/point, 2010 maintenance fees and seller pays closing costs. Here goes but I have a good feeling about it*



I have a 83pp 250 pts with all 09 banked.  I pay fees and closing.  I submitted on Feb 9th, so hopefully mine will go thru and yours too!!!  I'm hoping that Disney indeed is backing off on ROFR.


----------



## ercrbc

And the wait begins again!

175pts BWV (Oct), 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, $76/pt, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's

Wish me luck!  Hoping Disney will let this one go!


----------



## RCM

zmanandshan said:


> I have a 83pp 250 pts with all 09 banked.  I pay fees and closing.  I submitted on Feb 9th, so hopefully mine will go thru and yours too!!!  I'm hoping that Disney indeed is backing off on ROFR.





I"m with you! We submitted on Feb. 4 for 50pts @ SSR with 27/09 and 50/2010 for $75 and seller pays closing. We haven't heard anything yet! Fingers crossed for you & me!!!!


----------



## staceymay00

We are waiting to hear on 150 OKW pts, Oct UY, all 2009 points, all 2010 points coming.  We are paying $70 per point, the 2010 MFs and half of closing costs.  I will be so disappointed if we don't pass ROFR!  We are not currently DVC members.


----------



## Tod and Copper

Sure looks like a lot more action going on recently, might be dipping my toes in very soon.  I am existing DVC member, but would like to add on soon, and have been "stalking" this post for a while now.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## tammymacb

Found out I passed today!  Submitted 2/2.


----------



## ercrbc

tammymacb said:


> Found out I passed today!  Submitted 2/2.



Congrats!!!!


----------



## watwsj

I just received notice today that I passed ROFR.

40 BWV June UY - $75pp 0 -09 points all 10 and 11  I pay all closing points.

Submitted 2/4.


----------



## RCM

Yippee!!!! Just got verification we passed ROFR. Now 6 days until we get our papers. We submitted on Feb 4th for SSR 50pts plus 27 for 09 @ $75 with seller paying closing costs.


GOOD LUCK to everyone else waiting!


----------



## bastraker

Eagerly waiting on word for 
100 BLT pts
all 2009 pts
all 2010 pts
$105 per point
paying 2010 MFs and closing costs 
submitted 2/8
new to DVC

I think its an easy pass but the wait is still killing me


----------



## Jason@dvcstore

bastraker said:


> Eagerly waiting on word for
> 100 BLT pts
> all 2009 pts
> all 2010 pts
> $105 per point
> paying 2010 MFs and closing costs
> submitted 2/8
> new to DVC
> 
> I think its an easy pass but the wait is still killing me



Congrats to all those that passed and I think this BLT 100 point contract will be passing ROFR shortly.

Jason


----------



## markar92

We pass ROFR January 21st. 200 pts at SSR resort. $70/pt. 141 pts in 2010. We pay closing costs.


markar92

Owners at BLT!


----------



## Belle & Beast

Beginning my wait.  I'm new to DVC and the boards.  

BWV 230 pts $74/pt all of '09, all of '10.  paying '10 MF and closing.  

Submitted 2/24.


----------



## MommyBell08

Good Luck Everyone! I'm Still waiting too! Day 10 today.. And Congrats to everyone that has passed lately!


----------



## TeriofTerror

I just received word that Escrow has closed.  Offer was submitted on Jan 27, and Escrow closed Feb 26.  Props to The Timeshare Store and Magic Vacation Title on a job well done!


----------



## lugnut33

I got the word yesterday that mine is all done and I'm just waiting for DVC to add the points onto my account.  Since it's the same use year and resort it's will all be combined together.  

Gotta thank Jaki at ********** for getting us this contract and working with me as I sort of hemmed and hawed.  

Also, thanks to Timeshare Title and More for acting as a great closing agent.  They were super fast.  

Both are highly recommended.


----------



## TeriofTerror

I am so, _so _thankful for this thread.  It has really helped to have others experiencing this right along side of me!


----------



## Donald is #1

tgropp, ercrbc, staceymay00, bastraker, Belle & Beast, good luck with your contracts! 

tammymacb, watwsj, RCM, markar92, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.  

'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
*watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)*
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
*tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)*



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
*RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)*
*markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)




*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10) member, TTS
757hokie------------ 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12) member, TTS


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9) non-member, TTS
senecabeach---------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts
*tgropp----------------  74 BCV (???) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf*



*WAITING - BLT:*
*bastraker------------100 BLT (???) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8) non-member*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) ------------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
hardhead---------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
cvjw------------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, Fidelity
katejay--------------- 150 BWV (???) $76, 28 '09 pts, 126 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/10) non-member
shannn--------------- 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf
*ercrbc----------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's*
*Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (???) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24) non-member*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6) member, TTS
*staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf, non-member*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16) non-member, DVCbyResale


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF,  non-member, TTS

*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## pmhacker

Just passed FROR today 38 points OKW September use $71 per point


----------



## zmanandshan

Received an E-mail a couple hours ago and WE PASSED ROFR  

250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9) non-member, TTS

Will be waiting for the final docs to arrive!


----------



## cvjw

Disney waived today!  174 BWV points, Sept use year, $77 a point.  131 '08 points, 174 '09 points, 174 '10 points.  We pay closing costs.  Seller is paying maintenance fees on '08, '09, and '10 points.  We think we got a great deal, and are happy that Disney let us past ROFR!


----------



## bastraker

Woohoo  Just got word that we passed!!! Also just want to say so far I'm very impressed with the operation over at The Timeshare Store and Magic Vacation Title. The whole thing has just been sooo easy and I really appreciate how they both keep you informed. 

100 BLT pts
June UY
all 2009 pts
all 2010 pts
$105 per point
paying 2010 MFs and closing costs 
submitted 2/8, passed 3/1
new to DVC


----------



## rainbowlady626

We did...got notification today - BCVs Feb UY! YEAH!!!

Submitted Feb. 8 - Passed March 1.


----------



## bonrea

bonrea said:


> Waiting OKW Original (2042)
> 260 OKW (JUNE) $65, 72 banked 2008 + 260 banked for 2009 + 260 for 2010, buyer pays closing and '10 mf, Current DVC member, TTS; Submitted 2/6/10
> 
> Please pray with us that this passes ROFR!



WOOOO!!  HOOOO!!!  We found out today that Disney accepted our contract and we are about 7-10 days from closing.

Love this DVC Thing!!!!


----------



## TeriofTerror

Congrats to all that have passed.  To everyone else; hang in there!


----------



## Tod and Copper

I am pleased by the success of others.  I am looking forward to see if MommyBell gets hers through for SSR, it might create a new base line bottom for SSR if it passes, good luck!!!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

waiting to hear from disney on SSR 200 pts with 198 pts banked from '09. $72/pt. U/Y june

it was submitted on 2/25. 

part of me wishes i hadn't started reading this thread b/c now i'm really nervous that we're going to get ROFR'd since we would have all those banked points.

fingers and toes crossed. i really have my hopes up!


----------



## Shmee4

We're waiting for BWV 50 points at $78, March use year, all 2010 points, buyer pays 2010 mf and closing costs.  Submitted 17/2.

Congratulations to all who have passed!  Hopefully we'll be joining you soon!


----------



## ercrbc

dumbo_buddy said:


> waiting to hear from disney on SSR 200 pts with 198 pts banked from '09. $72/pt. U/Y june
> 
> it was submitted on 2/25.
> 
> part of me wishes i hadn't started reading this thread b/c now i'm really nervous that we're going to get ROFR'd since we would have all those banked points.
> 
> fingers and toes crossed. i really have my hopes up!



I think you will have your points soon!  Your bid seems priced with what has been passing lately.  Good luck!!!


----------



## MommyBell08

Tod and Copper said:


> I am pleased by the success of others.  I am looking forward to see if MommyBell gets hers through for SSR, it might create a new base line bottom for SSR if it passes, good luck!!!




We are looking forward to knowing too! Thanks for the good luck, Ill post the minute I know. This board has been a huge help for us! Thanks everyone!


----------



## BoardwalkSuzy

Waiting - 350pts at $74/pt - BWV, all '09 banked & '10 not borrwed against, buyer pays closing & '10 maintenance.  Dec use year.  Never owned timeshare, want to travel every other year with family of 9 to Disney, meet up with old friends too.  Need the Grand Villa accomodations.  Waiting with fingers crossed...


----------



## Tod and Copper

BoardwalkSuzy said:


> Waiting - 350pts at $74/pt - BWV, all '09 banked & '10 not borrwed against, buyer pays closing & '10 maintenance.  Dec use year.  Never owned timeshare, want to travel every other year with family of 9 to Disney, meet up with old friends too.  Need the Grand Villa accomodations.  Waiting with fingers crossed...



Good luck to you, I remember your post from while ago asking questions, hope you are "welcomed home" soon.


----------



## johnkrusinski

think a resale at akv 200 points at $80.00 per point . 187 09 . 200 2010 is a good deal . will it pass rofer.


----------



## ercrbc

johnkrusinski said:


> think a resale at akv 200 points at $80.00 per point . 187 09 . 200 2010 is a good deal . will it pass rofer.



If you are patient enough to risk losing it and starting over with a different contract then go for it!  But if you want the contract to definitely pass then add a few dollars more per point.

I had a 150pt AKV contract ROFR'd last week at $80/pt.  It had banked 08, all 09 and all 10 pts.  But you never know what Disney will do, good luck if you decide to go for it!


----------



## BigBahamaDada

Our contract was submitted to ROFR today (3/3).  275 points at BWV.  $74 per point.  All 08, 09 and 2010 points.  Buyer pays closing and 10 MFs; seller pays 08, 09 MFs.  Oct UY.  Thanks to those who maintain this thread; it's very helpful.


----------



## Donald is #1

icydog, good luck selling your contract! 

pmhacker, zmanandshan, cvjw, bastraker, rainbowlady626, bonrea, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

dumbo_buddy, Shmee4, BoardwalkSuzy, BigBahamaDada, good luck with your contracts! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.  

'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
*zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS*
*rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
*bastraker-----------100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS*



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
*cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members*
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
*pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)*
*bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)




*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10) member, TTS
757hokie------------ 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12) member, TTS


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
senecabeach---------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts
tgropp----------------  74 BCV (???) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf



*WAITING - BLT:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) ------------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
hardhead---------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, Fidelity
katejay--------------- 150 BWV (???) $76, 28 '09 pts, 126 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/10) non-member
shannn--------------- 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf
ercrbc----------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (???) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24) non-member
*Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17)*
*BoardwalkSuzy------- 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf*
*BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3)*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf, non-member



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16) non-member, DVCbyResale
*dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts*


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
*icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (???) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf*


*WAITING - VGC:*
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF,  non-member, TTS

*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## bastraker

Heh heh you haven't officially passed until being congratulated by Donald himself!!! 

Thanx D


----------



## lumpydj

Our contract was submitted to ROFR today!!!  (3/4). We're now playing the waiting game...

100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf - member


We really hope the announcement of the rising price for BCV add-ons won't impact our ROFR...


----------



## saintstickets

Doing the happy dance at my house!!  
Just heard from agent that we passed ROFR.  50 pts at BWV; $82/pt; Aug UY; all 2008, 2009 & 2010 points; buyer pays closing and 2010 MF; sub 2/09, passed 3/04 (23 days); member; Fidelity


----------



## silmarg

saintstickets said:


> doing the happy dance at my house!!
> Just heard from agent that we passed rofr.  50 pts at bwv; $82/pt; aug uy; all 2008, 2009 & 2010 points; buyer pays closing and 2010 mf; sub 2/09, passed 3/04 (23 days); member; fidelity



who dat!


----------



## Donald is #1

icydog, thanks for the update! 

lumpydj, good luck with your contract! 

saintstickets, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.  

'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker-----------100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
*saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity*
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)




*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10) member, TTS
757hokie------------ 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12) member, TTS


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
senecabeach---------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts
tgropp----------------  74 BCV (???) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf
*lumpydj--------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4) member*


*WAITING - BLT:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) ------------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
hardhead---------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
katejay--------------- 150 BWV (???) $76, 28 '09 pts, 126 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/10) non-member
shannn--------------- 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf
ercrbc----------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (???) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24) non-member
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17)
BoardwalkSuzy------- 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3)


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf, non-member



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf


*WAITING - VGC:*
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF,  non-member, TTS

*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Donald is #1

bastraker said:


> Heh heh you haven't officially passed until being congratulated by Donald himself!!!
> 
> Thanx D



You're welcome!


----------



## Audray

We passed ROFR today on our contract;

180 AKV (June) at $84, 152 banked 2009 points, 180 2010 points, buyer pays maintenance fees, seller pays closing costs, sub 2/10, ROFR waived 3/5, Non-Member, TTS

We are looking forward to our first trip "Home" in January 2011.

Best of luck to all of those who are still waiting.


----------



## charmcat

I'm new to disboards and now I'm about to be a new DVC owner too

I just got an email from TTS and I  passed ROFR today on my contract:

150 BWV (Apr) at $74/pt, 64-2010 pts, seller pays 2010 MF, buyer pays closing, sub 2/12, ROFR waived 3/5

I'm so excited!


----------



## ercrbc

charmcat said:


> I'm new to disboards and now I'm about to be a new DVC owner too
> 
> I just got an email from TTS and I  passed ROFR today on my contract:
> 
> 150 BWV (Apr) at $74/pt, 64-2010 pts, seller pays 2010 MF, buyer pays closing, sub 2/12, ROFR waived 3/5
> 
> I'm so excited!



Congrats!!!


----------



## Belle & Beast

charmcat said:


> I'm new to disboards and now I'm about to be a new DVC owner too
> 
> I just got an email from TTS and I  passed ROFR today on my contract:
> 
> 150 BWV (Apr) at $74/pt, 64-2010 pts, seller pays 2010 MF, buyer pays closing, sub 2/12, ROFR waived 3/5
> 
> I'm so excited!



Congrats!! 

That gives me hope.  I'm impatiently waiting ROFR for BWV at $74/pt.


----------



## charmcat

Belle & Beast said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> That gives me hope.  I'm impatiently waiting ROFR for BWV at $74/pt.



Good Luck!  I was biting my nails until got the news today.  I kept watching the boards to see if could see other deals like it out there.


----------



## MommyBell08

charmcat said:


> I'm new to disboards and now I'm about to be a new DVC owner too
> 
> I just got an email from TTS and I  passed ROFR today on my contract:
> 
> 150 BWV (Apr) at $74/pt, 64-2010 pts, seller pays 2010 MF, buyer pays closing, sub 2/12, ROFR waived 3/5
> 
> I'm so excited!



Awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## sadiespicks

sadiespicks said:


> Not sure when/how to add to this thread but I had a bid accepted by the seller, returned paperwork and deposit to The Timeshare Store, and it will now go to Disney for the following:
> 
> SSR 100pts at $71/pt, March UY w/ 38 banked pts and 100 coming on in 3/2010.  Buyer to pay closing and MF.



Just got the email, we passed.


----------



## Donald is #1

Audray, charmcat, sadiespicks, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.  

'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
*Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS*



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker-----------100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
*charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member*
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
*sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)




*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
757hokie------------ 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12) member, TTS


*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
senecabeach---------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts
tgropp----------------  74 BCV (???) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf
lumpydj--------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4) member


*WAITING - BLT:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) ------------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
hardhead---------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
katejay--------------- 150 BWV (???) $76, 28 '09 pts, 126 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/10) non-member
shannn--------------- 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf
ercrbc----------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (???) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24) non-member
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17)
BoardwalkSuzy------- 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3)


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf, non-member



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf


*WAITING - VGC:*
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF,  non-member, TTS

*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## katejay

Hi Donald I posted this listing previosly.
katejay--------------- 150 BWV (???) $76, 28 '09 pts, 126 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 2/10) non-member

That property ended up going into probate with title problems. I recinded my bid for that property. Then bid on the following.

160 BWV (Aug.) 177 points coming on 8/1/10 (160 + 17 banked points from 2009) and 160 points coming on 8/1/11. Priced at $74 per point Buyer pays closing and 10mf
(sub 2/18).
Thanks for all your hardwork. 
Congratulations CharmCat!!  That gives me hope!


----------



## 757hokie

757hokie said:


> Submitted to Disney today (2/12), please wish us luck!
> 
> 200 AKV, Dec UY, 32 '08 points, 116 '09 points, all '10 points, $84, buyer pays closing costs & '10 mf, member, TTS



Learned yesterday (3/5) that DVC waived ROFR...woot!  Thanks for the well-wishes and good luck to those still waiting to hear!


----------



## dvc at last !

Please tell me what   " mf  "  is...


----------



## senecabeach

dvc at last ! said:


> Please tell me what   " mf  "  is...


"maintenance fees"  (yearly)


----------



## dbs1228

waiting ROFR word on 160 SSR points at 69.00 a point all 2009 and 2010 points, the waiting is the hardest part! It has only been a week but feels longer.


----------



## hardhead

hardhead said:


> Waiting to hear from ROFR on this contract.
> 250 BWV (Sept) $ 73  75 banked  2008 + 250 banked 2009 + 250 for 2010 buyer pays closing and '10 mf



PASSED


----------



## dvc at last !

senecabeach said:


> "maintenance fees"  (yearly)



Thanks.
We call them " annual dues ".


----------



## ercrbc

hardhead said:


> PASSED



Wow!  Congrats!  I am so excited to see all these BWV contracts passing!  I really hope we have the same good luck with ours 

Good luck to everyone still waiting, hopefully we'll all hear soon


----------



## hardhead

ercrbc said:


> Wow!  Congrats!  I am so excited to see all these BWV contracts passing!  I really hope we have the same good luck with ours
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting, hopefully we'll all hear soon



Thanks I was worried I wouldn't make it at $73 with all the points still left on that contract. Now got to decide if I want to keep my 130 pt at SSR. Probably will though since Two vacations a year are better than one


----------



## Belle & Beast

hardhead said:


> PASSED



Congrats!!!  I'm so glad to here you made it through.  

I'm hoping for the same result at BWV.  Waiting is the worse part.


----------



## hardhead

Belle & Beast said:


> Congrats!!!  I'm so glad to here you made it through.
> 
> I'm hoping for the same result at BWV.  Waiting is the worse part.



You should make it at $74. Here's a little pixie dust


----------



## ercrbc

hardhead said:


> Thanks I was worried I wouldn't make it at $73 with all the points still left on that contract. Now got to decide if I want to keep my 130 pt at SSR. Probably will though since Two vacations a year are better than one



You'll have to keep me updated with your reservation after you close!  Are you planning to try to keep the stay at BLT or try for a stay a BWV?  I am *hoping* there will still be some availability at an EPCOT resort by the time we actually close and get our points.  Wishful thinking   I really don't care, all the resorts look fabulous and we'll be thrilled to be staying on points anywhere  

Hopefully many more will hear this week!  Happy Monday all


----------



## BigBahamaDada

hardhead said:


> Thanks I was worried I wouldn't make it at $73 with all the points still left on that contract. Now got to decide if I want to keep my 130 pt at SSR. Probably will though since Two vacations a year are better than one



Congratulations!  I have a very similar contract pending ($1 more a point, with but full banked 08 points) and I've been waiting to see your result.  Enjoy your points.


----------



## js

charmcat said:


> I'm new to disboards and now I'm about to be a new DVC owner too
> 
> I just got an email from TTS and I  passed ROFR today on my contract:
> 
> 150 BWV (Apr) at $74/pt, 64-2010 pts, seller pays 2010 MF, buyer pays closing, sub 2/12, ROFR waived 3/5
> 
> I'm so excited!





sadiespicks said:


> Just got the email, we passed.





757hokie said:


> Learned yesterday (3/5) that DVC waived ROFR...woot!  Thanks for the well-wishes and good luck to those still waiting to hear!





hardhead said:


> PASSED



Congratulations to all!!!
Isn't it so exciting!!


----------



## charmcat

js said:


> Congratulations to all!!!
> Isn't it so exciting!!



Thanks, Yes it is! 

And good luck to all that are waiting.


----------



## senecabeach

Just read this from my (unofficial) DVC newsletter...

Sure hope it won't affect the resale market...i.e.....ROFR..too much??

"Disney Vacation Club is set to raise the price on three of its older resorts.

Effective Sunday March 7, 2010, the price for points at Disney's Beach Club Villas and Disney's BoardWalk Villas will increase from $106 per point to $115 per point.  Additionally points at the Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge will increase from $101 to $102 per point.

Although each of these properties as been "sold out" for many years, Disney Vacation Club does maintain a small inventory primarily for add-on sales to existing members.  Until the price increase goes into effect points can still be purchased at these locations at the existing price point."

*What recession was that again????*


----------



## DISNEY FIX

senecabeach said:


> Just read this from my (unofficial) DVC newsletter...
> 
> Sure hope it won't affect the resale market...i.e.....ROFR..too much??
> 
> "Disney Vacation Club is set to raise the price on three of its older resorts.
> 
> Effective Sunday March 7, 2010, the price for points at Disney's Beach Club Villas and Disney's BoardWalk Villas will increase from $106 per point to $115 per point.  Additionally points at the Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge will increase from $101 to $102 per point.
> 
> Although each of these properties as been "sold out" for many years, Disney Vacation Club does maintain a small inventory primarily for add-on sales to existing members.  Until the price increase goes into effect points can still be purchased at these locations at the existing price point."
> 
> *What recession was that again????*



I agree that is pathetic, hey was that you jumping on the 110 BCV?


----------



## MrDisneyphile

My family just passed RoFR at SSR.  120 points for $72.  We are so excited to stay at the new tree houses!


----------



## Tikihula

Just had an offer accepted for 120 OKW points, Oct UY, 31 '08 points, 120 '09 points and 120 '10 points, at $73 per point.  This is an extended contract (exp. 2057).  Should go to Disney for ROFR soon.

That's it, no more, nada, nil, zero, zilch.  I may have to block emails from the timeshare companies so they'll quit sending me tempting offers.


----------



## dbs1228

Does anyone know what resales at BLT are passing through at?  I found a listing for 98.00 per point and I want to buy this since we are looking for extra points at BLT but I think that it is on the low end and there is a good chance Disney will ROFR'd it.  It has a April UY and all points coming April 1 2010 buyer pays closing.  Does anyone know what a good minimum bid for passing through would be.  I realize there are no guarentees on the resale market just looking to better my chances.


----------



## dbs1228

One more question I currently have a Aug UY and want to add the above BLT points which is April UY and was told by listing agent that I would have a different member number for the add on because it is differnt UY.  I am ok with that but I want to be sure I can still book 11 months out using points from both contracts without having to transfer my points from one account to another, we usually look for the 2 bedroom accomodations and will need the points from both contracts.  Thanks for all the great info on this site we have learned a lot over the past month.


----------



## Donald is #1

katejay, wow, thanks for the update, but sorry to hear about the problems with your first contract.  

katejay, dbs1228, Tikihula, good luck with your contracts! 


757hokie, hardhead, MrDisneyphile, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.  

'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
*757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS*



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker-----------100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
*hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf*
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
*MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)




*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
senecabeach---------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts
tgropp----------------  74 BCV (???) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf
lumpydj--------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4) member


*WAITING - BLT:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) ------------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
shannn--------------- 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf
ercrbc----------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (???) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24) non-member
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17)
BoardwalkSuzy------- 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3)
*katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18)*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf, non-member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
*Tikihula-------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts*


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts
*dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (???) $69, all '09 & '10 pts*


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf


*WAITING - VGC:*
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF,  non-member, TTS

*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Donald is #1

dbs1228 said:


> Does anyone know what resales at BLT are passing through at?  I found a listing for 98.00 per point and I want to buy this since we are looking for extra points at BLT but I think that it is on the low end and there is a good chance Disney will ROFR'd it.  It has a April UY and all points coming April 1 2010 buyer pays closing.  Does anyone know what a good minimum bid for passing through would be.  I realize there are no guarentees on the resale market just looking to better my chances.



From the posts that we have seen, $100's have been passing.  In the 90's we have seen some ROFRs.



dbs1228 said:


> One more question I currently have a Aug UY and want to add the above BLT points which is April UY and was told by listing agent that I would have a different member number for the add on because it is differnt UY.  I am ok with that but I want to be sure I can still book 11 months out using points from both contracts without having to transfer my points from one account to another, we usually look for the 2 bedroom accomodations and will need the points from both contracts.  Thanks for all the great info on this site we have learned a lot over the past month.



OK, if the 2 contracts have different member numbers (whether it is the same UY or not), then at 11 months, you will need to make 2 separate reservations to use the points without doing a transfer.  That means that you may have to check out and move to another room when you move from 1 reservation to another.  It also means that you can use points from both contracts for the same night's stay.


----------



## dbs1228

Thank you I am trying to get it.  I was told I would beable to make a 1 reservation using both numbers so that is not entirely true, and I am sure I will not mind transfering points at times but I know you can only do 1 transfer per UY so I will have to look at this more closely.  I cannot wait to use our new DVC membership!  We have been staying at the FT Wilderness Cabins for about 15 years and will be so happy to have a king bed!! 

Thanks again


----------



## Sandisw

dbs1228 said:


> One more question I currently have a Aug UY and want to add the above BLT points which is April UY and was told by listing agent that I would have a different member number for the add on because it is differnt UY.  I am ok with that but I want to be sure I can still book 11 months out using points from both contracts without having to transfer my points from one account to another, we usually look for the 2 bedroom accomodations and will need the points from both contracts.  Thanks for all the great info on this site we have learned a lot over the past month.



If you own two contracts with different member #'s, you can not use points from both contracts to book a single night reservation without using your one per UY transfer.

However, you can book some nights with one and some with the other and simply ask MS to link your reservations.  That will make it as though it was one long stay.  For example, say you have 200 in one contract and 100 in another. In 2010, a 2 bedroom in Adventure season LV is 37 per weeknight and 56 on the weekends.  To book this, without a transfer or borrowing, you could do 5 nights for 185 points from the 200 point contract (leaving 15) and one weekend night for 56 from the 100 point contract (leaving 44).  If you want that 7th night, you will have to transfer points to combine those 44 and 15.  

 Of course, if you don't plan on needing any other transfers that UY, you could simply transfer from the smaller contract into the bigger one and for that UY, the points would function as one big contract.

When contracts are the same UY at the same resort by the same owners, that 200 and 100 contract function as though they were one big 300 point contract and you could book all 7 nights without issue.


----------



## Stacey74

We passed ROFR  50 VWL (Sept) $82, all  '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf.  (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member


----------



## tomv

Contract sent to Disney for ROFR today! 250 points at Hilton Head, comes with all 2009 and 2010 points. Buyer pays closing costs and MF on 2010 points. $50/point. Wish me luck!


----------



## dbs1228

Thanks Sandi!
  Now I am a bit bummed since I already made an offer because I know we will need the extra points down the road.  We already have 2 (160 points) contracts one at BLT and one at VGC with the thought process of 1 year do a 2 bedroom at BLT in Feb and the next year "try a 2 bedroom" wherever they have availability just to try the different properties but I already realized we will need more points for BLT to make this work.   I probably should have just waited for a resale with Aug UY to make it simple but I have the DVC fever and could not resist.  Still have to go through ROFR so you never know.  Learning more every day!
Denise


----------



## Nancy

Quick question...once all paperwork is turned in for closing how soon can you expect a closing date. My paperwork was due by March 4th. I was delayed in turning mine in because my bank was being slow in releasing funds since I deposited a check from another bank (don't ask why we didn't just direct deposit or wire transfer..no idea). I did overnight it so it was there Monday morning. 

At that time I was told that the seller had not sent theirs in yet..couple getting divorced...she did not send in hers and that they (title company) would e-mail me as soon as she had it and a closing date was set up. 

Which leads to another question...what happens if the wife doesn't turn in her paperwork..I have a lot of money sitting down there right now.


----------



## TeriofTerror

I cleared ROFR Feb 17 and got my welcome packet from Disney yesterday.  It was all 2009 stuff.  I was, um, _underwhelmed_.


----------



## saintstickets

Nancy said:


> Quick question...once all paperwork is turned in for closing how soon can you expect a closing date. My paperwork was due by March 4th. I was delayed in turning mine in because my bank was being slow in releasing funds since I deposited a check from another bank (don't ask why we didn't just direct deposit or wire transfer..no idea). I did overnight it so it was there Monday morning.
> 
> At that time I was told that the seller had not sent theirs in yet..couple getting divorced...she did not send in hers and that they (title company) would e-mail me as soon as she had it and a closing date was set up.
> 
> Which leads to another question...what happens if the wife doesn't turn in her paperwork..I have a lot of money sitting down there right now.



Unfortunately, you are at the mercy of the sellers.  The title company cannot send the warranty deed to Disney until they receive the signed closing documents from the seller.  Also, it depends on how "aggressive" the title company is in contacting the seller(s) about returning their documents.  I think this wait time is worse than waiting on ROFR!  Good luck.


----------



## Nancy

I was afraid of that, I wish I knew their emails...I'd be telling them they are holding up my vacation plans. LOL


----------



## geekschultz

230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)


----------



## MommyBell08

WE ARE SO EXCITED JUST PASSED SSR $65pp 125points (mar) we pay closing and we WERE non-members...no points til' 2011 but we don't even care...  WE PASSSED!                     Jaki and **** at Garden View Reality ROCK!...hahaha When he called he was like "Do you want the good news or bad news first, and I said bad, getting ready to spit out our next offer for another property, he paused and said "There is NO bad news, YOU PASSED!" I was freaking out, and still am  ALLLLSO DH wannnts a shout out for "knowing" we would pass...


----------



## ercrbc

MommyBell08 said:


> WE ARE SO EXCITED JUST PASSED SSR $65pp 125points (mar) we pay closing and we WERE non-members...no points til' 2011 but we don't even care...  WE PASSSED!                     Jaki and **** at Garden View Reality ROCK!...hahaha When he called he was like "Do you want the good news or bad news first, and I said bad, getting ready to spit out our next offer for another property, he paused and said "There is NO bad news, YOU PASSED!" I was freaking out, and still am  ALLLLSO DH wannnts a shout out for "knowing" we would pass...



That is so exciting! Congrats!!!!


----------



## dbs1228

Congratulations Mommybell08!  When was your offer sent to Disney?  We are waiting SSR 160 points it has been about 2 weeks now and the waiting is the hardest part!


----------



## Donald is #1

Stacey74, geekschultz, MommyBell08, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

tomv, good luck with your contract! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.  

'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker-----------100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
*geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
*MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)




*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
*Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member *
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
senecabeach---------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts
tgropp----------------  74 BCV (???) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf
lumpydj--------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4) member


*WAITING - BLT:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) ------------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
shannn--------------- 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf
ercrbc----------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (???) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24) non-member
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17)
BoardwalkSuzy------- 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18)


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
*tomv----------------- 250 HHI (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9)*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf, non-member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
Tikihula-------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (???) $69, all '09 & '10 pts


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf


*WAITING - VGC:*
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF,  non-member, TTS

*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## jgk97

Passed ROFR. 
130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member


----------



## MommyBell08

dbs1228 said:


> Congratulations Mommybell08!  When was your offer sent to Disney?  We are waiting SSR 160 points it has been about 2 weeks now and the waiting is the hardest part!


 
Thanks guys, we submitted to Disney 2/16...Waiting IS the hardest part, hang in there! Good Luck!


----------



## Shmee4

We passed!!!

BWV 50 points at $78.  All 2010 points buyer pays closing closing and MF.  Submitted 17/2 passes 11/3.

Soooo excited!!


----------



## ercrbc

Shmee4 said:


> We passed!!!
> 
> BWV 50 points at $78.  All 2010 points buyer pays closing closing and MF.  Submitted 17/2 passes 11/3.
> 
> Soooo excited!!



Yay!  Congrats!  Hope to join you as an owner at BWV very soon!


----------



## Belle & Beast

ercrbc said:


> Yay!  Congrats!  Hope to join you as an owner at BWV very soon!



Congrats!!  I'm hoping to join you both at BWV soon.  This waiting is driving me crazy.


----------



## Shmee4

Oh good luck to Belle & Beast & erbrc  I know exactly how you feel!  If, no let's be positive! when you pass it all becomes worthwhile!!


----------



## momhmmx2

WAITING....SSR (Dec) $72/ppt all 2009&2010 buyer pays mf and closing costs for 75 points.

We are adding on to our contract !! Can't wait


----------



## Donald is #1

jgk97, Shmee4, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

momhmmx2, good luck with your contract! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.  

'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
*jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member *



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker-----------100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
*Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)*
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)




*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
senecabeach---------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts
tgropp----------------  74 BCV (???) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf
lumpydj--------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4) member


*WAITING - BLT:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) ------------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
shannn--------------- 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf
ercrbc----------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (???) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------- 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18)


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
tomv----------------- 250 HHI (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9)


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf, non-member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
Tikihula-------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (???) $69, all '09 & '10 pts
*momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, member*


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf


*WAITING - VGC:*
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF,  non-member, TTS

*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## dbs1228

Thank you for keeping this up to date!  Just want to update you we are still waiting for the 160 points SSR 69.00pp it is Aug UY.  We just signed a contract today for 100 points BLT April UY all 2010 points and all 2011 for 102.00 pp.  Thanks for all the work you do

Denise


----------



## elliefusmom

Hi all...

Add me to VGC:

100 points, $100 per point, June UY, all of '09 & '10, non-member, TSS


----------



## Donald is #1

dbs1228, thanks for the update! 

dbs1228, elliefusmom, good luck with your contracts! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.  

'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member 



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker-----------100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)




*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
senecabeach---------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts
tgropp----------------  74 BCV (???) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf
lumpydj--------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4) member


*WAITING - BLT:*
*dbs1228------------- 100 BLT (Apr) $102, all '10 & '11 pts*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) ------------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
shannn--------------- 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf
ercrbc----------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (???) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------- 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18)


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
tomv----------------- 250 HHI (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9)


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf, non-member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
Tikihula-------------- 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, member


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf


*WAITING - VGC:*
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF,  non-member, TTS
*elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts, non-member, TTS*

*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## mwmuntz

Just bid on a contract for BCV - 200 pts, Dec use year, 1 banked 2009 point, all 2010 and 2011 points for $79/pt. 

Let's see what happens!


----------



## Tod and Copper

Down here in DisneyWorld now (yeah!)...from all these great results on purchases, I think I am catching a disease called addonitis!!!  We will see if a "cure" is available!!


----------



## HockeyKat

Tod and Copper, that bug is definitely catching!!  We caught it too.  

Just bid on a 150 pt contract, Sept UY, 150 pts banked from 2008, 150 available now, 150 coming on 9/10.    We already own BWV with a Sept UY so it will make life easy.   $75/pt but seller pays closing, so comes to more like $72/pt.    Just couldn't beat the deal so had to try.   

The bid was accepted by the seller, so now to wait for ROFR!!   If it doesn't pass, oh well, onto to the next contract...


----------



## staceymay00

I'm excited to report that we passed ROFR!    

We are new members buying 150 OKW pts (2042), Oct UY, $70 per point, all '09 and '10 pts, we pay 2010 MFs and split closing costs with the seller.  Our paperwork was submitted to Disney on 2/22 so 21 days of waiting (which ended up not being so bad after the first few days).

Very happy...hoping all goes well with closing!


----------



## katejay

Great news we passed ROFR. Could not be happier. Can not wait to make our first reservation!!Looks like I have to change some plans.

160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18)


----------



## ercrbc

katejay said:


> Great news we passed ROFR. Could not be happier. Can not wait to make our first reservation!!Looks like I have to change some plans.
> 
> 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18)



Congrats!!!  Wow, that is a great buy!  

This gives me hope that our BWV at $76 will go through too (and hopefully SOON!)


----------



## ckmouse

ckmouse said:


> Here is a VGC info to get the section started!
> 
> Waiting...
> 
> ckmouse:
> 100 VGC (JUN) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF - non-member, TTS



I am more than thrilled to be the first under the VGC PASSED section!!!  We just heard from TTS that we passed!!!  Woooo Hooooo!!!!


----------



## Belle & Beast

katejay said:


> Great news we passed ROFR. Could not be happier. Can not wait to make our first reservation!!Looks like I have to change some plans.
> 
> 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18)



Congrats!!!  

I'm hoping for the same results.  Waiting on ROFR.  Hopefully we'll be neighbors soon.


----------



## BoardwalkSuzy

katejay said:


> Great news we passed ROFR. Could not be happier. Can not wait to make our first reservation!!Looks like I have to change some plans.
> 
> 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18)



Congratulations!!!  Well, this makes me very happy too - along with the charmcat's and hardhead's passing at $73 and $74 for BWV this month.  Thought my BWV contract was 50/50 when submitted 3/4, now think maybe 99% chance of passing ROFR.  Mine is for 350 BWV, Dec use, all '09, all '10, buyer pay mf and closing.  Passed the 10 day wait time last Friday, so this week, maybe next week, then maybe another week, just waiting on Disney!!  Can't wait to join this amazing Disney DVC family, and to get on phone for reservations! 


Did anyone see the passed OKW sale of 1000 points for $58/pt - the long contract till 2057?  Wow, that is sweet deal - could use a 1000 points each year for the next 47 years!

Me  DH and the hyperactive kids  DS (6)  DD (4)


----------



## tgropp

Just got a call from ****/Jaki and I passed ROFR . It only took 20 days.

*74 points at BCV
September Use Year
$83.00 a point / All 2010 Points
I paid Maintenance fees, Seller Paid Closing Costs*


----------



## ercrbc

I am so wishing for some pixie dust today!  It's my birthday and I would LOVE to hear that Disney is letting our contract go through, so tired of waiting!!!!  Friday will be 3 weeks so there is a *small* chance it could happen.

Hope someone else gets good news today if not me!


----------



## Nancy

ercrbc said:


> I am so wishing for some pixie dust today! It's my birthday and I would LOVE to hear that Disney is letting our contract go through, so tired of waiting!!!! Friday will be 3 weeks so there is a *small* chance it could happen.
> 
> Hope someone else gets good news today if not me!


 
Happy Birthday and here's hoping you get a nice present today. 

we closed yesterday finally...seller delay in gettin paperwork in....now I am itching to call member services to start making plans


----------



## Anna114

Nancy said:


> we closed yesterday finally...seller delay in gettin paperwork in....now I am itching to call member services to start making plans



I'm jealous. We closed on our first points in May 2009 (now 153 points later) I won't be making our first ressie until Sept. for next August.


----------



## katejay

Thank you Ericbc,Belle & Beast, and BoardwalkSuzy.I too hope you all make it through and we are neighbors!! Good luck


----------



## MommyBell08

ercrbc said:


> I am so wishing for some pixie dust today!  It's my birthday and I would LOVE to hear that Disney is letting our contract go through, so tired of waiting!!!!  Friday will be 3 weeks so there is a *small* chance it could happen.
> 
> Hope someone else gets good news today if not me!




Looks like you didn't get Your answer yet.. Hoping you pass real soon! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Shmee4

ercrbc said:


> I am so wishing for some pixie dust today!  It's my birthday and I would LOVE to hear that Disney is letting our contract go through, so tired of waiting!!!!  Friday will be 3 weeks so there is a *small* chance it could happen.
> 
> Hope someone else gets good news today if not me!



Ooh good luck - I heard just before going to bed on my birthday last week that our BWV contract passed ROFR hope yo're as lucky as me!!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

WE MADE IT THROUGH!!!! HOORAY!!!!!

200 points at SSR (our very first purchase!) june use year with 198 banked points from last year! 

ok now starts the waiting game until it's official...what happens now? 

WHEN CAN I MAKE MY RESERVATION!!!!?????


----------



## momhmmx2

Congratulations Dumbo_buddy

And WELCOME HOME!!!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

momhmmx2 said:


> Congratulations Dumbo_buddy
> 
> And WELCOME HOME!!!



thank you!! now THAT is what i call a warm welcome 

xo,
nancy


----------



## MommyBell08

HORRAY Dumbo_buddy! You made it!  Fellow SSR owner in waiting. We got our closing papers today, Im so excited! Just want to get EVERYTHING done and be a 'real' DVC owner! When are you guys planing on your first trip? Where do you want to stay first?


----------



## tdhc

We just heard that we passed ROFR .  We are now just waiting on closing documents.

We are going to be owners at SSR, 160 points, June use year, with 108 banked points from 09.  We can't wait!!!!!  We are hoping to make our first trip home in December.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

MommyBell08 said:


> HORRAY Dumbo_buddy! You made it!  Fellow SSR owner in waiting. We got our closing papers today, Im so excited! Just want to get EVERYTHING done and be a 'real' DVC owner! When are you guys planing on your first trip? Where do you want to stay first?



i know it's a long shot but i'd really like to use our banked points to stay at THV and bring my aunt, uncle, and their three kids (ages 10, 8, and 7). they would LOVE it! as soon as we are able to, i'm going to call and see about availability. if not, well, we have 198 points that we HAVE to use by june 1st. that's alot of points for a couple and their 9 month old son! 

suggestions?? 

how about you?? where would you like your first dvc stay to be?? ah, this is exciting!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

tdhc said:


> We just heard that we passed ROFR .  We are now just waiting on closing documents.
> 
> We are going to be owners at SSR, 160 points, June use year, with 108 banked points from 09.  We can't wait!!!!!  We are hoping to make our first trip home in December.



congrats!!! maybe we'll see you there!


----------



## silmarg

dumbo_buddy said:


> if not, well, we have 198 points that we HAVE to use by june 1st. that's alot of points for a couple and their 9 month old son!
> 
> suggestions??



Now THIS is a high quality problem!

Unfortunately, you need to wait a few days after the closing is all done before you can call member services to see whats available.

I hope the sellers return their paperwork fast so you can get busy figuring out what's available.

BTW, we must be nearly neighbors in two ways - SSR and I live in Pelham Manor... walking distance to the Bronx line.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

silmarg said:


> Now THIS is a high quality problem!
> 
> Unfortunately, you need to wait a few days after the closing is all done before you can call member services to see whats available.
> 
> I hope the sellers return their paperwork fast so you can get busy figuring out what's available.
> 
> BTW, we must be nearly neighbors in two ways - SSR and I live in Pelham Manor... walking distance to the Bronx line.



we are in throggs neck on the water.  takes 10 min to get to you! (well, that is if the hutch behaves!)

and SSR neighbors! nice!


----------



## MommyBell08

dumbo_buddy said:


> i know it's a long shot but i'd really like to use our banked points to stay at THV and bring my aunt, uncle, and their three kids (ages 10, 8, and 7). they would LOVE it! as soon as we are able to, i'm going to call and see about availability. if not, well, we have 198 points that we HAVE to use by june 1st. that's alot of points for a couple and their 9 month old son!
> 
> suggestions??
> 
> how about you?? where would you like your first dvc stay to be?? ah, this is exciting!



Were planning a trip to AKV in March of 2011, cant wait to check out the pool, it looks awesome. We will book with SSR first and then check on availability. Hopefully BLT in 2012.. I know its so exciting! I hope you get the rooms you want to bring your family along and hope you have a great time! Congrats!


----------



## Donald is #1

Sorry everyone, work was crazy this week (i.e I think that I ended up at 66 hours for the week) and I didn't have time to get on.

mwmuntz, HockeyKat, good luck with your contract! 

staceymay00, katejay, tgropp, dumbo_buddy, tdhc, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.  

'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member*tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)* 



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker-----------100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
*katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)*
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
*staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all ’09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
*dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)




*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
senecabeach---------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts
lumpydj--------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4) member
*mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts *


*WAITING - BLT:*
dbs1228------------- 100 BLT (Apr) $102, all '10 & '11 pts


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) ------------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
shannn--------------- 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf
ercrbc----------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (???) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------- 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3)
*HockeyKat----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, member*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
tomv----------------- 250 HHI (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9)


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
Tikihula-------------- 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, member
*tdhc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $??, 108 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)*


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf


*WAITING - VGC:*
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF,  non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts, non-member, TTS

*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## glennbo123

Robbie I think you accidentally put a Beach Club sale under BLT.


----------



## Donald is #1

glennbo123 said:


> Robbie I think you accidentally put a Beach Club sale under BLT.



Thanks for catching it!    It just fixed it.


----------



## ercrbc

dumbo_buddy said:


> WE MADE IT THROUGH!!!! HOORAY!!!!!
> 
> 200 points at SSR (our very first purchase!) june use year with 198 banked points from last year!
> 
> ok now starts the waiting game until it's official...what happens now?
> 
> WHEN CAN I MAKE MY RESERVATION!!!!?????



Congrats!  


I'm still here waiting!  UGH!  I am really really hoping tomorrow we will hear! Thanks for all the good wishes and pixie dust.  Hope it works


----------



## silmarg

dumbo_buddy said:


> we are in throggs neck on the water.  takes 10 min to get to you! (well, that is if the hutch behaves!)
> 
> and SSR neighbors! nice!



My wife grew up (and my in-laws still live) on the "expressway" near the tolls and I got married at St. Frances de Chantal.

Small world.


----------



## ercrbc

WOO HOO!!!!  WE PASSED!!! 

175pts at BWV, Jun UY, 54 09pts, 175 10pts, buyer paid MFs and closing, sub 2/25, passed 3/19

We didn't hear by phone yesterday afternoon so I didn't think we'd hear til Monday.  It came to my husband's email account which he hadn't checked, I just had the thought it may have been sent there.  I AM SO EXCITED!!!


----------



## HockeyKat

ercrbc, what was your price per point?

Congratulations!!!


----------



## ercrbc

Sorry!  It was $76/pt


----------



## Belle & Beast

ercrbc said:


> WOO HOO!!!!  WE PASSED!!!
> 
> 175pts at BWV, Jun UY, 54 09pts, 175 10pts, buyer paid MFs and closing, sub 2/25, passed 3/19
> 
> We didn't hear by phone yesterday afternoon so I didn't think we'd hear til Monday.  It came to my husband's email account which he hadn't checked, I just had the thought it may have been sent there.  I AM SO EXCITED!!!



Congrats!! I'm so excited for you!!  

I'm hoping to hear this week.  We're waiting on BWV too.


----------



## Nancy

ercrbc said:


> WOO HOO!!!!  WE PASSED!!!
> 
> 175pts at BWV, Jun UY, 54 09pts, 175 10pts, buyer paid MFs and closing, sub 2/25, passed 3/19
> 
> We didn't hear by phone yesterday afternoon so I didn't think we'd hear til Monday.  It came to my husband's email account which he hadn't checked, I just had the thought it may have been sent there.  I AM SO EXCITED!!!



Congrats! 

We closed on ours Tuesday, points were in the system on Saturday...(might have been there Friday but I didn't check then)....made my first reservation today. 

2 bedroom lockoff...5 months from now at the Boardwalk.


----------



## Donald is #1

ercrbc, congratulations on passing ROFR!  


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.  

'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
*tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)* 



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker-----------100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
*ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)*
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)




*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
senecabeach---------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts
lumpydj--------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4) member
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts 


*WAITING - BLT:*
dbs1228------------- 100 BLT (Apr) $102, all '10 & '11 pts


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) ------------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
shannn--------------- 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (???) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------- 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3)
HockeyKat----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
tomv----------------- 250 HHI (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9)


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
Tikihula-------------- 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, member
tdhc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $??, 108 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf


*WAITING - VGC:*
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF,  non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts, non-member, TTS

*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## ercrbc

Nancy said:


> Congrats!
> 
> We closed on ours Tuesday, points were in the system on Saturday...(might have been there Friday but I didn't check then)....made my first reservation today.
> 
> 2 bedroom lockoff...5 months from now at the Boardwalk.



Thanks Nancy!  Seems like your close and point set up was smooth and quick!  Fantastic that you got a room at the BW at 5 months   I am hoping for the same luck  for our Sept vacation when I finally get into the system.  First choice would be to stay at "home" but would be thrilled to get into the BCV too!

Belleandbeast I hope you hear soon!  

Thanks Donald for keeping this fantastic list!  What a survival thread for waiting out ROFR


----------



## HockeyKat

ercrbc, when we bought our first resale contract (this will be the 2nd), we closed around this time and had no trouble getting into the BWV for September.   Hope that it works out for you!!


----------



## ercrbc

HockeyKat said:


> ercrbc, when we bought our first resale contract (this will be the 2nd), we closed around this time and had no trouble getting into the BWV for September.   Hope that it works out for you!!



Thanks Kat!  I really appreciate hearing that!  Good luck on your contract!


----------



## ut*disney

Our contract went to Disney for their ROFR Friday, March 19.  We are waiting hoping to pass!

220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08,  220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing


----------



## Shmee4

ercrbc said:


> WOO HOO!!!!  WE PASSED!!!
> 
> 175pts at BWV, Jun UY, 54 09pts, 175 10pts, buyer paid MFs and closing, sub 2/25, passed 3/19
> 
> We didn't hear by phone yesterday afternoon so I didn't think we'd hear til Monday.  It came to my husband's email account which he hadn't checked, I just had the thought it may have been sent there.  I AM SO EXCITED!!!



Congratulations!!


----------



## Donald is #1

ut*disney, good luck with your contract! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.  

'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker-----------100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)




*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
senecabeach---------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts
lumpydj--------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4) member
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts 


*WAITING - BLT:*
dbs1228------------- 100 BLT (Apr) $102, all '10 & '11 pts


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) ------------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
shannn--------------- 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (???) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------- 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3)
HockeyKat----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
tomv----------------- 250 HHI (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9)


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
Tikihula-------------- 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, member
tdhc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $??, 108 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
*ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19)*


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf


*WAITING - VGC:*
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF,  non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts, non-member, TTS

*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## silmarg

ut*disney said:


> our contract went to disney for their rofr friday, march 19.  We are waiting hoping to pass!
> 
> 220 ssr (oct) $64, 208 banked '08,  220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing



$64...nice.  Good luck!!!


----------



## dbs1228

Okay this is a little tougher then I thought still waiting for ROFR on SSR 160 points 69.00 per point.  We signed and sent deposit Feb 26 and it was submitted to Disney March 1st.  Should hopefully know by the end of the week/early next week.  I hope we get it!


----------



## nolanboys

This is my first post. Hoping we pass ROFR. 200 SSR pts October UY. 2 2008 points, 182 2009 pts, and 200 2010 pts. $68 a pt and submitted to disney on 2/15. Buyer pays 2010 MF's and closing costs. We aren't DVC members and hope it works out! My husband and I want to run the 1/2 marathon in October, so we don't want to start this process all over again. The waiting is awful!!


----------



## BigBahamaDada

Got word today that DVD waived its ROFR on our BWV purchase.  

BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3)

I'm very excited to put all those banked points to use.

Good luck to HockeyKat and BoardwalkSuzy -- I've been watching the thread assuming you'd hear before I would.  I hope you've received good news.


----------



## dbs1228

Congratulations BigBahamaDada!  
I too got word today when I got home from work that we past ROFR! Whoopie!

dbs1228-----160 SSR (Aug) $69.00 all 2009 banked points & all 2010 buyers pay closing cost (sub 3/1)

I am so excited and my daughter graduating highschool will be thrilled as I told her she can use some of our 2009 points to go to Disney with 3 friends mid Aug!


----------



## HockeyKat

Congrats to BigBahamaDada and dbs1228!

BigBahamaDada, mine was submitted on 3/22 so I don't expect to hear until early April at the earliest.    I am very encouraged, though, that yours passed!!   Thanks for the good luck thoughts!


----------



## Donald is #1

nolanboys,  good luck with your contract! 

BigBahamaDada, dbs1228, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.  

'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker-----------100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
*BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)*
 


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
*dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)*





*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)




*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
senecabeach---------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts
lumpydj--------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4) member
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts 


*WAITING - BLT:*
dbs1228------------- 100 BLT (Apr) $102, all '10 & '11 pts


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) ------------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
shannn--------------- 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (???) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------- 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
HockeyKat----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
tomv----------------- 250 HHI (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9)


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
Tikihula-------------- 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, member
tdhc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $??, 108 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19)
*nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15) non-member*


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf


*WAITING - VGC:*
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF,  non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts, non-member, TTS

*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## PSC

I thought I gave up buying resales for Lent, but I didn't make it.  

SSR 55 points.  August UY.  5 2010 points remaining.  $70 per point.  Buyer pays closing costs and reimburses seller for the maint fee on the 5 2010 points.  Current member.  Sent for ROFR on 3/23.


----------



## Belle & Beast

We also got word today that Disney waived ROFR.  

230 BWV (Oct) $74/pt all 2009 & 2010 points buyer pays MF and closing costs (submitted 3/1, passed 3/23) non member

We are so excited!!  Can't wait to close so we can book our first trip!!


----------



## ercrbc

Belle & Beast said:


> We also got word today that Disney waived ROFR.
> 
> 230 BWV (Oct) $74/pt all 2009 & 2010 points buyer pays MF and closing costs (submitted 3/1, passed 3/23) non member
> 
> We are so excited!!  Can't wait to close so we can book our first trip!!



WOO HOO!  That is great!  Congrats on the fantastic deal!


----------



## Jean Torrisi

Just got my confirmation that my offer for  OKW went through and that Disney has decided to to ROFR.  Can't wait to make my first reservation.

Jean


----------



## Shmee4

Congratulations to all those who have passed recently!!


----------



## Jean Torrisi

Congratulations. Have been many times but now can actually say I own.  BWV great place to stay.  

Jean


----------



## Corwin

We just found out that Disney has waived ROFR for our purchase! 

150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS


----------



## ut*disney

Congratulations to everyone that has passed!


----------



## littlestar

PSC said:


> I thought I gave up buying resales for Lent, but I didn't make it.
> 
> SSR 55 points.  August UY.  5 2010 points remaining.  $70 per point.  Buyer pays closing costs and reimburses seller for the maint fee on the 5 2010 points.  Current member.  Sent for ROFR on 3/23.



Hi Scott!

I'm positive that's our contract we just put up for sale. We were at a wedding/reception Saturday and when we came home there was an offer from the Timeshare Store on our phone. I'm glad you didn't give up buying resales  

Debbie (littlestar)


----------



## lumpydj

lumpydj said:


> Our contract was submitted to ROFR today!!!  (3/4). We're now playing the waiting game...
> 
> 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf - member
> 
> 
> We really hope the announcement of the rising price for BCV add-ons won't impact our ROFR...



WE PASSED!!!!!   We are so excited! BCV/SAB - Here we come!!!!


----------



## Oswald the Rabbit

3rd attempt and just passed-

SSR 175 points/March UY, $65/pt, 81 banked 09, all '10 & '11.  Split '10 dues, buyer pays closing ( minus $150 coupon from Realtor), current member submitted 3/1 and passed 3/23

Honestly did not think DVC would let this one go through since they bought back my last two contracts with similar numbers.   Only negotiated the splitting of dues all else was Seller's list.


----------



## silmarg

Oswald the Rabbit said:


> 3rd attempt and just passed-
> 
> SSR 175 points/March UY, $65/pt, 81 banked 09, all '10 & '11.  Split '10 dues, buyer pays closing ( minus $150 coupon from Realtor), current member submitted 3/1 and passed 3/23
> 
> Honestly did not think DVC would let this one go through since they bought back my last two contracts with similar numbers.   Only negotiated the splitting of dues all else was Seller's list.



VERY Nice deal.  Tell us which realtor has this coupon?  What got ROFRd?  Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## kkmauch

Submitted today!!!

OKW, 310 points, 198 banked '09 points, August use year, $64/point, buyer pays all closing and 2010 maintenance.


----------



## Oswald the Rabbit

silmarg said:


> VERY Nice deal.  Tell us which realtor has this coupon?  What got ROFRd?  Inquiring minds want to know!



My 2 other contracts were both 150 pt SSR, March UY.  One had 70 banked, the other had 110 banked.  Both contracts at 65/pt splitting closing and dues.   


My Realtor is Carrie @  A Timeshare Broker.  I have had good luck with her and she will find what you want.  She sent me a coupon about 5 months ago for referrals or personal purchase.  If interested probably cant hurt to give her a call.  This is my second contract with her.


----------



## hollybud68

Just found out that Disney waived on our 100 pts at BCV!!!   So excited!!!


----------



## nolanboys

Oswald the Rabbit said:


> 3rd attempt and just passed-
> 
> SSR 175 points/March UY, $65/pt, 81 banked 09, all '10 & '11.  Split '10 dues, buyer pays closing ( minus $150 coupon from Realtor), current member submitted 3/1 and passed 3/23
> 
> Honestly did not think DVC would let this one go through since they bought back my last two contracts with similar numbers.   Only negotiated the splitting of dues all else was Seller's list.



Congrats on passing! Gives me hope that my SSR 200 pts at $68 will pass! Ours wasn't submitted until the 15th, so I know I've got some waiting to do.


----------



## Donald is #1

PSC,  kkmauch, good luck with your contracts! 

Belle & Beast, Jean Torrisi, Corwin, lumpydj, Oswald the Rabbit, hollybud68, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.  

'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
*lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member*
*hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker-----------100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
*Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
*Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member*[\COLOR]


*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)




*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
*Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS  *
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
senecabeach---------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts 


*WAITING - BLT:*
dbs1228------------- 100 BLT (Apr) $102, all '10 & '11 pts


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) ------------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
shannn--------------- 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf
BoardwalkSuzy------- 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
HockeyKat----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
tomv----------------- 250 HHI (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9)


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
*kkmauch------------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24)*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
Tikihula-------------- 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, member
tdhc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $??, 108 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19)
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15) non-member
*PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23) member*



*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf


*WAITING - VGC:*
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF,  non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts, non-member, TTS

*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## queendarvet

Add us to the list.  VB, 100 pts Dec  use year.  51 banked 08 pts, 100 09 pts. $56.  Buyer pays 2010 MF and closing.  Submitted 3/11.  Hopefully we will hear next week!


----------



## senecabeach

Here's the scoop......

I returned from a 10 night DVC stay late last night.  Had a great time and this AM was going through my 400+ e-mails.  AND...

....Saw a TSS e-mail AND.....initially thought it was bad news since no one called my cell......BUT...

*.... YA HOO * 
*PASSED Disney's ROFR on 3/19*, BCV, 100pts, $84. per pt., all 100 2010 pts., Sept UY !!! 

  I'm just sooooooo excited !!! 

Good luck to ALL of you !!


----------



## mickeys girl 52

senecabeach said:


> Here's the scoop......
> 
> I returned from a 10 night DVC stay late last night.  Had a great time and this AM was going through my 400+ e-mails.  AND...
> 
> ....Saw a TSS e-mail AND.....initially thought it was bad news since no one called my cell......BUT...
> 
> *.... YA HOO *
> *PASSED Disney's ROFR on 3/19*, BCV, 100pts, $84. per pt., all 100 2010 pts., Sept UY !!!
> 
> I'm just sooooooo excited !!!
> 
> Good luck to ALL of you !!





 Congrats to you. I was just at Beach Club last week with my 3 teenage grandchildren, We had a great time and all 3 still love BCV the best. Good Luck


----------



## socalnativ

150 points at OKW with a March use year at $72 a point with all '09 pts and all '10 pts.  Buyer pays closing.  We submitted it on 3/8 and it passed today, 3/26!

Can't wait to close and make it all official!!!  Planning first vacation in October.


----------



## dbs1228

Once again good job with keeping us all updated!  You can take dbs1228 off the BLT 100 point April UY waiting list.  We have withdrawn our offer seller had not signed any paper work after the 2 week mark to even have it go to dvc for ROFR.  

After the webcast I recrunched the numbers took into consideration 2009 points come with add on contracts, no closing cost thru dvc and found dvc contract would cost us about 200.00 more with no waiting and an extra 100 points to use so we are going to purchase direct!  

SSR 160 points resale closing papers came today so excited saved about 4000.00!  Well worth it and lucky it was same UY we already have and comes with 2009 points so a bonus!  So excited!


----------



## HockeyKat

dbs1228 said:


> After the webcast I recrunched the numbers took into consideration 2009 points come with add on contracts, no closing cost thru dvc and found dvc contract would cost us about 200.00 more with no waiting and an extra 100 points to use so we are going to purchase direct!
> 
> SSR 160 points resale closing papers came today so excited saved about 4000.00!  Well worth it and lucky it was same UY we already have and comes with 2009 points so a bonus!  So excited!



The BLT add-on is a no brainer!  Those 100 pts are worth at least $1000 (or at least, that's my perception).  

Congrats on your SSR contract!


----------



## BoardwalkSuzy

Just got call from Jaki this morning - on a Friday! Made it through ROFR! Buyer pays CC and '10 MF, all '09 and '10 points. Glad bought that bottle of champagne! Time to open! Someone said on Disboard that it really only takes 3 biz days for Disney to get you in system, so don't have to wait the full 10 days for the final paperwork to come in, in order to get first DVC reservation. I'll call next Tuesday and find out just for fun! I'm signed up also for that Disney Traveler Webcast for tomorrow 10:30am too. Should I keep shopping - will incentives still apply if buy more?


----------



## setucket03

First Time buyer-goer-etc...just passed ROFR for Animal Kingdom for 150 Pts. Two little munchkins are jacked!  150 Pts, Jue use year, 13 banked points, all 2010 and going forward. We pay fees.  Seemed like a good price of $79 per point.

Now, how do these things work?


----------



## ckmouse

We're also a first time buyer, and as of Monday we actually will close!  We'll be "OFFICIAL" at VGC!!      We can be moved from the "waiting" section - Wooo Hooo!!!

100pts - $100/point, June UY, 100 - 2009pts, 100 - 2010pts, buyer paid closing & 2010 MF, TTS - New Member

Here is our total resale timeline from the start:

Feb. 21 - Made Offer
Feb. 23 - Went to Disney for ROFR
Mar. 15 - Cleared ROFR
Mar. 28 - Closing

I am VERY happy with the overall timeframe it took from start to finish.  We had a easy time of it, thank goodness!  I cannot wait for our first visit "home"... and to add on soon!!!


----------



## dbs1228

BoardwalkSuzy said:


> Just got call from Jaki this morning - on a Friday! Made it through ROFR! Buyer pays CC and '10 MF, all '09 and '10 points. Glad bought that bottle of champagne! Time to open! Someone said on Disboard that it really only takes 3 biz days for Disney to get you in system, so don't have to wait the full 10 days for the final paperwork to come in, in order to get first DVC reservation. I'll call next Tuesday and find out just for fun! I'm signed up also for that Disney Traveler Webcast for tomorrow 10:30am too. Should I keep shopping - will incentives still apply if buy more?



Congratulations!!!

Remember it takes 3 or 4 days for points to get into dvc *AFTER you close*.  We passed ROFR on 3/23 and just got closing paper work today we need to sign and mail back along with sellers so the estimated closing date is 4/24 so I am not expecting points in the system until the end of April. 
I am so excited, but more excited by the fact that I have a ressie for May 15 from our other contract that we purchased direct through dvc, girls week no kids or hubbies!


----------



## staceymay00

Our scheduled closing date was 4/19 but we closed today.  I was told to expect 7-10 days to be in the DVC system but it sounds like it can be less.  It should be well before 4/19 though.  The closing date in the documents seems to be worst case scenario.  The title company had our paperwork and the seller's paperwork within a week of sending closing documents, but some sellers are not as quick.  Glad ours was!  Our time from initial offer to closing just under five weeks.


----------



## dbs1228

Yea I am hoping ours goes as smooth, sending closing docs. today and I hope seller is as prompt although I know they need to get stuff notorized! Closing agent has been great and she said that she has been dealing with our sellers on different contracts and they have been good about getting everything back to her so my fingers are crossed!

Congratulations to all who passed ROFR!  According to the board it does not look like anyone has been ROFR'd since the beginning of Jan!


----------



## Gramps 25

Our small 30 point buy-in at BCV just went to Disney yesterday.  Am now in the waiting period.  We decided this is the perfect number of points as we go every third year or so and we dont need a larger contract.  Of course, if another resale looks appealing, you never know!


----------



## ercrbc

dbs1228 said:


> Yea I am hoping ours goes as smooth, sending closing docs. today and I hope seller is as prompt although I know they need to get stuff notorized! Closing agent has been great and she said that she has been dealing with our sellers on different contracts and they have been good about getting everything back to her so my fingers are crossed!
> 
> Congratulations to all who passed ROFR!  According to the board it does not look like anyone has been ROFR'd since the beginning of Jan!



Disney used ROFR on an AKV contract we bid on last month (2/23).  Worked out for the best though b/c we changed our minds and bought into BWV instead!


----------



## dbs1228

Everything seems to work out the way it is suppose to!  Looking at the ROFR I scanned through and it seemed like ALOT of sales were going through which is good for me as a buyer but not so good if I decide to sell! lol  BWV seems great, I cannot wait to stay at all the resorts it is now a goal of mine!  We have been going to Disney forever and staying exclusively at the cabins so I am excited!


----------



## Donald is #1

queendarvet, Gramps 25, good luck with your contracts! 

senecabeach, socalnativ, BoardwalkSuzy, setucket03, ckmouse, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

dbs1228, thanks for the update! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.  

'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
*setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member *



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
*senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker-----------100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
*BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
*socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all ’09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)




*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
*ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS*



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts 
*Gramps 25------------  30 BCV  (???) $??*


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) ------------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
shannn--------------- 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf
HockeyKat----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
tomv----------------- 250 HHI (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9)


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
kkmauch------------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
Tikihula-------------- 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, member
tdhc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $??, 108 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19)
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15) non-member
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23) member



*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11)


*WAITING - VGC:*
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts, non-member, TTS

*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## elliefusmom

Yeah!!!  Just heard that Disney waived ROFR!!!  

elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts, non-member, TTS

Can't wait to be in the system to see if we can book one night for this coming summer!!  

YAHOOOO!!!


----------



## ckmouse

elliefusmom said:


> Yeah!!!  Just heard that Disney waived ROFR!!!
> 
> elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts, non-member, TTS
> 
> Can't wait to be in the system to see if we can book one night for this coming summer!!
> 
> YAHOOOO!!!




Congratulations Neighbor!!!  Glad you finally heard about ROFR!!


----------



## Donald is #1

elliefusmom, congratulations on passing ROFR! 



Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.  

'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker-----------100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)




*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
*elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS*



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts 
Gramps 25------------  30 BCV  (???) $??


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) ------------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
shannn--------------- 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf
HockeyKat----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
tomv----------------- 250 HHI (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9)


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
kkmauch------------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
Tikihula-------------- 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, member
tdhc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $??, 108 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19)
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15) non-member
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23) member



*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
*queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11)*


*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## wigdoutdismom

Just signed a contract on a 150 pt  Feb use year for VB 150 banked from 2009 and 150 2010 pts $50 per pt.


----------



## tomv

Disney waived ROFR today! 250 points at Hilton Head, comes with all 2009 and 2010 points. Buyer pays closing costs and MF on 2010 points. $50/point, October use year. New member.


----------



## whois figment

Disney waived ROFR on a 150 pt SSR contract 65 per point Dec uy 2009 points available buyer pays 2010 maitenance and closing


----------



## SFD998

Waiting on HHI 50 points Oct UY, $65 per point all '08 pts banked all of '09 pts and 50 pts coming 10/10. Submitted March 29th.


----------



## SFD998

Gramps 25 said:


> Our small 30 point buy-in at BCV just went to Disney yesterday.  Am now in the waiting period.  We decided this is the perfect number of points as we go every third year or so and we dont need a larger contract.  Of course, if another resale looks appealing, you never know!



Be careful buying into DVC can be a slippery slope. We bought our first contract in Nov '08 for OKW. We bought into AKV in Feb '09. We added on to that one in June '09. We are currently waiting for ROFR for HHI. I can tell you that we will definitely be buying again. Just have to get the money together for 150 pts at BLT.


----------



## SFD998

tomv said:


> Disney waived ROFR today! 250 points at Hilton Head, comes with all 2009 and 2010 points. Buyer pays closing costs and MF on 2010 points. $50/point, October use year. New member.




Wow!! Good for you. When I saw this one on the waiting list I never thought it would go through. Disney's current price for this would have been $20,000. You got a heck of a deal. I guess I don't need to worry about my 50 pts at HHI for $65/pt. Comes with all '08, '09 and '10's pts and I pay closing and MF's.


----------



## ut*disney

whois figment said:


> Disney waived ROFR on a 150 pt SSR contract 65 per point Dec uy 2009 points available buyer pays 2010 maitenance and closing



How long did it take from when it was submitted to Disney to when you received notice of waiver?  Our contract was submitted on March 19th.  It has been a long, grueling eleven days.


----------



## HockeyKat

ut*disney, I think it usually takes at least 3-4 weeks.  I wouldn't expect to hear on your contract (or mine, submitted 3/24) until at least next week or even the week after.  

Waiting is heck, isn't it?


----------



## ThunderSnow

Hooray, Disney just waived ROFR on the following at $64 per point for 220 points:

BUYER TO RECEIVE 65 POINTS FROM THE 2009 ALLOCATION, 70 BORROWED POINTS FROM THE 2010 ALLOCATION WHICH MUST BE USED BY 12/1/10, 92 REGULAR POINTS FROM THE 2010 ALLOCATION,220 POINTS FROM THE 2011 ALLOCATION, AND ALL POINTS FROM CLOSING FORWARD.


----------



## staceymay00

ut*disney said:


> How long did it take from when it was submitted to Disney to when you received notice of waiver?  Our contract was submitted on March 19th.  It has been a long, grueling eleven days.



Exactly 21 days for us.


----------



## nolanboys

ut*disney said:


> How long did it take from when it was submitted to Disney to when you received notice of waiver?  Our contract was submitted on March 19th.  It has been a long, grueling eleven days.



I'm so with you. Ours was submitted on 3/16. I keep hoping we'll hear back sooner, but it seems to take 3 weeks. Keeping my fingers crossed for you and please do the same for me!


----------



## ImagineerM

Just came to terms on an SSR resale to add to my current AKV membership.

We bid on:

150 SSR Dec UY, (14 for 2009, 150 for 2010, 150 for 2011) $65/pt, buyer pays closing, buy and seller split 2010 MFs. 

I'm supposed to get the contracts today, I'll let you know when it is officially submitted to Disney! 

I think I'll definately be joining the support group. Hoping we make it through ROFR!

Cheers,
Josh


----------



## lucyem

ut*disney said:


> How long did it take from when it was submitted to Disney to when you received notice of waiver?  Our contract was submitted on March 19th.  It has been a long, grueling eleven days.



I am on day 20.......


----------



## tomv

SFD998 said:


> Wow!! Good for you. When I saw this one on the waiting list I never thought it would go through. Disney's current price for this would have been $20,000. You got a heck of a deal. I guess I don't need to worry about my 50 pts at HHI for $65/pt. Comes with all '08, '09 and '10's pts and I pay closing and MF's.



Yes, we are very excited to get it at this price. I wondered if it would pass ROFR but Jerry at The Timeshare Store thought there was a good chance it would, and he was right! Now I need to get it closed so I can make our first reservation.


----------



## tomv

ut*disney said:


> How long did it take from when it was submitted to Disney to when you received notice of waiver?  Our contract was submitted on March 19th.  It has been a long, grueling eleven days.



21 days for us. Your wait should be over soon! Good luck.


----------



## senecabeach

*Many THANKS to the TSS for thier professionalism and ease of purchasing this resale!!*

2/22 initiated resale purchase.

Passed ROFR on 3/19. (didn't know till I came back from my vacation on 3/25).

Overnighted all documents & funds to the TSS 3/26.

Recieved this from the TSS yesterday:
""Congratulations!  *Your latest purchase of 100 points with Disney Vacation Club* *has closed*.  For your information, it can take Disney up to 10 days after closing for them to recognize that you are the owner of your points." 

So...now I'll wait before I call Disney to be sure the pts. are there and this is an add on to my orig contract.

Best of Luck to you all !!


----------



## johnkrusinski

just passed ROFR akv 200 points oct $80.00 per point split closings 187 -09 points 200-2010 points. did i get a good deal or not.     thanks.


----------



## nolanboys

johnkrusinski said:


> just passed ROFR akv 200 points oct $80.00 per point split closings 187 -09 points 200-2010 points. did i get a good deal or not.     thanks.



You got a great deal. Congrats!Still waiting to see if ours comes through.


----------



## Donald is #1

wigdoutdismom, SFD998, ImagineerM, good luck with your contracts!  

tomv, whois figment, ThunderSnow, johnkrusinski, congratulations on passing ROFR! 



Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.  

'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
*johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts*



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker-----------100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
*tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)*



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
*whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf *



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)




*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts 
Gramps 25------------  30 BCV  (???) $??


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) ------------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
shannn--------------- 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf
HockeyKat----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
*SFD998--------------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29)*



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
kkmauch------------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
Tikihula-------------- 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, member
tdhc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $??, 108 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19)
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15) non-member
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23) member
*ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, member*



*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11)
*wigdoutdismom------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banled '09 pts, all '10 pts*



*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Donald is #1

ThunderSnow said:


> Hooray, Disney just waived ROFR on the following at $64 per point for 220 points:
> 
> BUYER TO RECEIVE 65 POINTS FROM THE 2009 ALLOCATION, 70 BORROWED POINTS FROM THE 2010 ALLOCATION WHICH MUST BE USED BY 12/1/10, 92 REGULAR POINTS FROM THE 2010 ALLOCATION,220 POINTS FROM THE 2011 ALLOCATION, AND ALL POINTS FROM CLOSING FORWARD.



ThunderSnow, which resort did you buy?


----------



## senecabeach

johnkrusinski said:


> just passed ROFR akv 200 points oct $80.00 per point split closings 187 -09 points 200-2010 points. did i get a good deal or not.     thanks.



It all depends on what your looking for...
 Yes...you saved yourself some $$ for the pts. you wanted.

Had you gone thru Disney with the newest incentive it would have been a $22. discount on 200 pts. ($90. per pt), + 2009 pts., + a 6-7 day cruise for 4...... and yes for only another 2K.

Congratulations!!


----------



## ercrbc

Congrats on the great AKV deal JohnKrusinuski!  I had one similar (but only 150pts) ROFR'd by Disney in Feb.  



senecabeach said:


> It's all relative to what your looking for...
> Yes...you saved yourself some $$ for the pts. you wanted.
> 
> Had you gone thru Disney with the newest incentive it would have been a $22. discount ($90. per pt), + 2009 pts., + a 6-7 day cruise and yes for another 2K.



Correct me if I am wrong, but I believe Disney will offer EITHER the cruise or the discounted points.  If you want the cruise it will cost $112/pt.


----------



## senecabeach

ercrbc said:


> Congrats on the great AKV deal JohnKrusinuski!  I had one similar (but only 150pts) ROFR'd by Disney in Feb.
> 
> 
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong, but I believe Disney will offer EITHER the cruise or the discounted points.  If you want the cruise it will cost $112/pt.



Cant verify it, maybe someone else can, just have what my guide gave me as new incentive..haven't been that interested to find out.


----------



## HockeyKat

senecabeach said:


> Cant verify it, maybe someone else can, just have what my guide gave me as new incentive..haven't been that interested to find out.



I can verify it.  I talked to a guide at WDW about an AKV add-on about 2 weeks ago.  You get the incentive OR the cruise.  My guide recommended against the cruise and said to go for the cash.  

I have the paperwork in front of me, and the incentive for 200 pts is $15/pt, not $22.  So 200 pts from Disney would be $97/pt.   

So, you saved $17/pt over the incentive, or $3400.   Only lost about 13 pts in the deal, too, as they are only offering 200 2009 pts for an Oct use year.   

I say great deal!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

johnkrusinski said:


> just passed ROFR akv 200 points oct $80.00 per point split closings 187 -09 points 200-2010 points. did i get a good deal or not.     thanks.



IMO that's a very nice deal John - congratulations!!




senecabeach said:


> Cant verify it, maybe someone else can, just have what my guide gave me as new incentive..haven't been that interested to find out.



The new incentives are one, not both.  My goodness - that would be a deal if it were both!  And that's verified.


----------



## lucyem

Passed ROFR for BCV - 150 points @ $80 a point


----------



## mwmuntz

lucyem said:
			
		

> Passed ROFR for BCV - 150 points @ $80 a point



Congrats!  That gives me hope, I am currently sitting on a 200 pt contract at $79/pt.


----------



## queendarvet

Just found out we passed ROFR!!!  Vero 100 pts $56/pt.  Green Cabin, here we come!


----------



## momhmmx2

Passed ROFR!!! SSR $72/pt 75 points submitted 3/10 passed 4/2  Dec UY.


----------



## mwmuntz

mwmuntz said:


> Congrats!  That gives me hope, I am currently sitting on a 200 pt contract at $79/pt.



Well that was short-lived.  Just got a call from TSS, Disney exercised ROFR on my offer.  Oh well - Back to the drawing board!


----------



## HockeyKat

mwmuntz said:


> Well that was short-lived.  Just got a call from TSS, Disney exercised ROFR on my offer.  Oh well - Back to the drawing board!



Sorry to hear it.   

When was it submitted?


----------



## nolanboys

Just found out we passed!!!!SSR 200 pts Oct UY, $68, 182 2009, all 2010! We're finally members!!! Submitted 3/16, passed 4/2.


----------



## mwmuntz

HockeyKat said:


> Sorry to hear it.
> 
> When was it submitted?



Not too long ago... less than 2 weeks.


----------



## mwmuntz

lucyem said:


> Passed ROFR for BCV - 150 points @ $80 a point




If you don't mind me asking, what was the use year, and did it have any '09 or '10 points?

Thanks!


----------



## Donald is #1

lucyem, queendarvet, momhmmx2, nolanboys, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

mwmuntz, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.  

'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
*lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker-----------100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
*momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member*
*nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
*queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)*




*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
*mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)*



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
Gramps 25------------  30 BCV  (???) $??


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) ------------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
shannn--------------- 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf
HockeyKat----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
SFD998--------------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29)



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
kkmauch------------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
Tikihula-------------- 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
tdhc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $??, 108 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23) member
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, member



*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
wigdoutdismom------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banled '09 pts, all '10 pts



*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## mwmuntz

Donald is #1 said:


> mwmuntz, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised!



Thanks!  I've got my sights set on another BCV contract already. Submitted for ROFR. 

Wish me luck and pixie dust!


----------



## Tod and Copper

Here we go, now the waiting:

100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/2) TSS


----------



## Donald is #1

mwmuntz, Tod and Copper, good luck with your contracts! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.  

'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker-----------100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)




*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
Gramps 25------------  30 BCV  (???) $??
*mwmuntz------------- ??? BCV (???) $??*


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) ------------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
shannn--------------- 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf
HockeyKat----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
SFD998--------------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29)



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
kkmauch------------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
Tikihula-------------- 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts


*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
tdhc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $??, 108 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23) member
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, member
*Tod and Copper------ 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/2) TSS *


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
wigdoutdismom------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banled '09 pts, all '10 pts



*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## PinkPrincessZ

Passed ROFR, OKW 100 points, $66, Mar UY, all 2010 points, buyer pays closing and dues.  Non-member, submitted 3/12/10, passed 4/2/10.

So excited!!!


----------



## dbs1228

Congratulations and welcome home!


----------



## ut*disney

UGH!  I'm dying here!  We are ONLY on day 17.  Everytime the little red light goes off on my Blackberry my heart starts racing.  I wonder if that could be the email to let me know.  Did we pass?  Did Disney buy it back?  I'm not sure how much longer I can take this!


----------



## HockeyKat

ut*disney said:


> UGH!  I'm dying here!  We are ONLY on day 17.  Everytime the little red light goes off on my Blackberry my heart starts racing.  I wonder if that could be the email to let me know.  Did we pass?  Did Disney buy it back?  I'm not sure how much longer I can take this!




I am dying too and still have at least a week to wait (on weekday 9, total day 13).


----------



## nolanboys

ut*disney said:


> UGH!  I'm dying here!  We are ONLY on day 17.  Everytime the little red light goes off on my Blackberry my heart starts racing.  I wonder if that could be the email to let me know.  Did we pass?  Did Disney buy it back?  I'm not sure how much longer I can take this!



Only took us 18 days (submitted 3/16, passed 4/2), so maybe tomorrow will be your lucky day. Sending some Pixie Dust your way!


----------



## londonderrydisneyfan

We passed!

Our contract is 150 points @ $69, we get 22 from 2008, all 150 from 2009 & 2010.  We pay MF on the 2010 points, seller pays on the rest and we also pay closing costs.  We submitted on March 15 and heard back on April 2.


----------



## shannn

Yippie!!!!  We passed  

300 pts. BWV $69, all '10 points

Because of an error, our contract didn't get submitted to Disney until 3/15, so we were on day 16 today. 

I'm so stoked!


----------



## Eeyore'sthebest

You know, I usually hang on the cruise, camping and community boards.  But today I wandered over here to see what's going on.  I already own 2 sets of points (BLT and SSR) so I should have everything I need ... right???  Now with the costs of these points I'm going over to the TSS.  So thanks, I think.


----------



## HockeyKat

shannn said:


> Yippie!!!!  We passed
> 
> 300 pts. BWV $69, all '10 points
> 
> Because of an error, our contract didn't get submitted to Disney until 3/15, so we were on day 16 today.
> 
> I'm so stoked!




YAAAAY!!!  Congratulations!!  Are you a new member or is this an add-on?

This makes me sooo happy and hopeful that ours will pass too.   With the seller paying closing, our BWV is closer to $72/pt and is fully loaded, so I am worried that they won't let it through.   I hope we hear soon.


----------



## shannn

We're new members. He warned us when we bid that this was a long shot because of the low price per point, so I was so surprised to get the good news!! 



HockeyKat said:


> YAAAAY!!!  Congratulations!!  Are you a new member or is this an add-on?
> 
> This makes me sooo happy and hopeful that ours will pass too.   With the seller paying closing, our BWV is closer to $72/pt and is fully loaded, so I am worried that they won't let it through.   I hope we hear soon.


----------



## ercrbc

shannn said:


> Yippie!!!!  We passed
> 
> 300 pts. BWV $69, all '10 points
> 
> Because of an error, our contract didn't get submitted to Disney until 3/15, so we were on day 16 today.
> 
> I'm so stoked!



WOW!  Congrats!!!


----------



## wigdoutdismom

Woo Hoo Shannon! I wondered what was taking soooo long!


----------



## Tikihula

We passed, too!  

120 OKW points, Oct UY, EXTENDED CONTRACT!  31 '08 points, 120 '09 and '10 points, $73 per point, buyer pays closing, 50/50 split on MF.  Member, submitted for ROFR on March 15th, passed April 6th.  

Good luck to the rest of you waiting to hear.


----------



## silmarg

shannn said:


> Yippie!!!!  We passed
> 
> 300 pts. BWV $69, all '10 points
> 
> Because of an error, our contract didn't get submitted to Disney until 3/15, so we were on day 16 today.
> 
> I'm so stoked!



nice deal.


----------



## Donald is #1

PinkPrincessZ, londonderrydisneyfan, shannn, Tikihula, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.  

'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker-----------100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
*shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
*PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member*




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
*Tikihula-------------- 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member*




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all ’09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
*londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)




*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
Gramps 25------------  30 BCV  (???) $??
mwmuntz------------- ??? BCV (???) $??


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) ------------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
HockeyKat----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
SFD998--------------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29)



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
kkmauch------------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
tdhc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $??, 108 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23) member
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, member
Tod and Copper------ 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/2) TSS 


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
wigdoutdismom------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banled '09 pts, all '10 pts



*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## sleepydog25

250 pts @ VWL, Feb use year, 250 pts currently available, 250 pts coming in 2011, $75 point. . .submitted for ROFR 29 Mar.


----------



## Good Ol Gal

sleepydog25 said:


> 250 pts @ VWL, Feb use year, 250 pts currently available, 250 pts coming in 2011, $75 point. . .submitted for ROFR 29 Mar.



good luck!  That would be a GREAT price if it goes through!!


----------



## Disney Devoted Daddy

We own SSR now!!!!

Submitted 3/19 and passed 4/9


----------



## Tod and Copper

Disney Devoted Daddy said:


> We own SSR now!!!!
> 
> Submitted 3/19 and passed 4/9



Congratulations!! 

Could you provide cost per point, # of points, etc.?  I am waiting and love to get comparables for whether or not I am going to pass.  Thanks!!


----------



## ut*disney

Tod and Copper said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> Could you provide cost per point, # of points, etc.?  I am waiting and love to get comparables for whether or not I am going to pass.  Thanks!!



Congratulations!  I'm with ya' Tod and Cooper!  We are waiting to hear about our SSR submitted on 3/19 too.  The suspense is KILLING us over here!


----------



## sleepydog25

Good Ol Gal said:


> good luck! That would be a GREAT price if it goes through!!


Thanks!  It sits fairly evenly between more expensive and less expensive contracts, so I'm hoping it will seem fair to Disney. . .though trying to figure the mind of the ROFR folks would seem to be a fairly useless endeavor. . .


----------



## Disney Devoted Daddy

160 pts at 71.00 per pt paid closing and MF for 2010
paid closing and


----------



## Donald is #1

sleepydog25, good luck with your contract! 

Disney Devoted Daddy, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.  

'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker-----------100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula-------------- 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
*Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)




*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
Gramps 25------------  30 BCV  (???) $??
mwmuntz------------- ??? BCV (???) $??


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) ------------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
HockeyKat----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
SFD998--------------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29)



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
kkmauch------------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*



*WAITING - SSR:*
baddog576-----------  150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
tdhc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $??, 108 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23) member
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, member
Tod and Copper------ 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/2) TSS 


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
wigdoutdismom------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banled '09 pts, all '10 pts



*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
*sleepydog25------  250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/29)*


----------



## dbs1228

Just curious how this could be:
150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '*07,* '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf

How can there be 07 points still left?  08 would have to be used by Sept 30, 2010 correct?


----------



## JumpinJ

50 SSR Points @ $71 (FEB UY), no 2010 pts, all 2011, seller pays MF, buyer pays closing. Submitted March 22, passed April 9. New member


----------



## HockeyKat

dbs1228 said:


> Just curious how this could be:
> 150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '*07,* '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
> 
> How can there be 07 points still left?  08 would have to be used by Sept 30, 2010 correct?



Some of those on the list are from last year... so if it passed at this time last year it might have '07 points on it.  That is all I can think of?


----------



## auralia

currently waiting on a 50 point june use year extended OKW 77$pp 100 points available but the 100 points are in holding status and expire may 31st hoping it goes through in enough time for me to use them!


----------



## ut*disney

WE PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing (sub 3/19; passed 4/10)


----------



## HockeyKat

Yay!!  Congrats ut*disney!!


Y'all are killing me, though... I want to find out now now now.


----------



## dbs1228

HockeyKat said:


> Some of those on the list are from last year... so if it passed at this time last year it might have '07 points on it.  That is all I can think of?



This came from the waiting ROFR board the other day it has not passed yet or been denied that was what is  confusing to me.


----------



## silmarg

ut*disney said:


> we passed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 220 ssr (oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing (sub 3/19; passed 4/10)



excellent deal!  Congrats


----------



## Tod and Copper

ut*disney said:


> WE PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing (sub 3/19; passed 4/10)



Great!!  Guess you have a big trip planned before September 30th!!  If you need, our family can come too!!


----------



## Gr8scott

We Passed! 

BLT 160 (Feb) $102, 152 Banked '09 pts, 18 2010 pts, All 160 pts coming in 2011 non-member, Passed 4/6/2010


----------



## mwmuntz

mwmuntz------------- ??? BCV (???) $??

180 points BCV, Dec UY, 7 2009 points and all 2010 points available. $80/pt. Submitted 4/9


----------



## toniosmom

My resale was submitted today for ROFR:

53 BCV - $89 Dec UY - 30 '08 banked points, 53 '09 and 53 '10 points coming on 12/1/10.  Buyer to pay closing and 2010 MFs.  Member

Please send some pixie dust this way!!!


----------



## Donald is #1

JumpinJ, ut*disney, Gr8scott, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

auralia,  toniosmom, good luck with your contracts! 

mwmuntz, thanks for the update! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.  

'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
*Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member*



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula-------------- 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all ’09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
*JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member*
*ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)




*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
Gramps 25------------  30 BCV  (???) $??
mwmuntz------------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9)
*toniosmom-----------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12) member*


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
HockeyKat----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
SFD998--------------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29)



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
kkmauch------------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
*auralia---------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding *


*WAITING - SSR:*
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
tdhc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $??, 108 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23) member
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, member
Tod and Copper------ 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/2) TSS 


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
wigdoutdismom------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banled '09 pts, all '10 pts


*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
sleepydog25------  250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/29)


----------



## Donald is #1

dbs1228 said:


> Just curious how this could be:
> 150 SSR (Oct) $75, all '*07,* '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf
> 
> How can there be 07 points still left?  08 would have to be used by Sept 30, 2010 correct?





HockeyKat said:


> Some of those on the list are from last year... so if it passed at this time last year it might have '07 points on it.  That is all I can think of?



Kat is correct.   It is an old entry.  I have yet to figure out a good way to weed out old "waiting" entries since not everyone comes back to post their status.


----------



## PSC

PSC-------------- 55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23) member

Passed ROFR 4/13


----------



## ImagineerM

sigh...the waiting is KILLING ME! 

My wife and I visited SSR for the first time while we were at WDW last week! It was beautiful! I'm really nervous that our contract won't make it through ROFR! sigh.


----------



## Brigittep

Hey Guys!

I just received my email today advising that I passed ROFR. It went in on 3/22and passed today 4/13 at SSR 160 points. I am sooooooo excited!


----------



## HockeyKat

PSC said:


> PSC-------------- 55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23) member
> 
> Passed ROFR 4/13





Brigittep said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> I just received my email today advising that I passed ROFR. It went in on 3/22and passed today 4/13 at SSR 160 points. I am sooooooo excited!



Argh!!!  Ours was submitted 3/24... soooo close.... !!!

Congrats to both of you!


----------



## Good Ol Gal

We are selling a contract and was notified today that it passed

47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 points  buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)


----------



## PappyDB

I am brand new to Disboards, or any forum for that matter, so forgive my ignorance on protocol or posting format.

I received notice on 4/2/10 that our resale purchase cleared ROFR.  Our offer was $69/pt. for 120 points at SSR.  The notice email suggested posting this information for others, so here it is.  We closed yesterday.

I found this information very helpful when deciding to purchase DVC resale points through TTS.  Thank you for taking the time to keep this updated!!


----------



## soxyes

We just made it through ROFR!!!  

Here are the details:
160 SSR  
$62/pt  
FebUY 
10 pts for 2010 + 160 for 2011  
Submitted for ROFR on 3/22
Passed ROFR 4/13  
Buyer pays closing
Seller pays 2010 MF's

Jaki helped us and she's been great!


----------



## Mlissa88

PSC said:


> PSC-------------- 55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23) member
> 
> Passed ROFR 4/13



Congrats!  And welcome home!


----------



## yensid9111

Just heard that our offer for 150 HHI (Dec. UY) points was accepted for $58.00; buyer pays maintenance fees and 1/2 closing...now, we have to hope that it passes ROFR!  The contract was fully loaded.  150 banked, 150 current, and 150 coming 12/1/10.


----------



## Donald is #1

PSC, Brigittep, PappyDB, soxyes, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Good Ol Gal, congratulations on selling your contract! 

yensid9111, good luck with your contract! 



Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.  

'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula-------------- 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
*PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member*
*Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)*
*PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS*
*soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)




*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
*Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) *
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
Gramps 25------------  30 BCV  (???) $??
mwmuntz------------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9)
toniosmom-----------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12) member


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
HockeyKat----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
SFD998--------------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29)
*yensid9111---------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
kkmauch------------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
auralia---------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding


*WAITING - SSR:*
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
tdhc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $??, 108 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, member
Tod and Copper------ 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/2) TSS 


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
wigdoutdismom------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banled '09 pts, all '10 pts


*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
sleepydog25------  250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/29)


----------



## Doris1962

We passed

150 Vero Beach, $46, 76 bank point 2009, all 2010 and all 2011, split MF, buyer pay closing cost   sub march 25th passed april 16th ( resale DVC)

Also I 've seen one 160VeroB who has cleared rofd at $41


----------



## HockeyKat

WE PASSED!!!

150 BWV, $75/pt,  Sept UY, all '08 '09 '10 points (seller banked the '09 into '10, so 150 available now to be used by 8/31, 300 available 9/1/10), seller pays closing costs, buyer pays MF, member.   Submitted 3/24, passed 4/17. 

YAY!!


----------



## LaNina72

We received notification... my resale purchase was submitted today for ROFR:

56 VWL - $83 Sept UY
4 '09 banked points and 56 points coming on 9/1/10. Buyer to pay closing and 2010 MF. Currently a Non-Member....

Now to wait.....


----------



## jdmn2010

We passed:

250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16)


----------



## MK032197

Just notified today we passed ROFR! Purchased 200 VB points making our total DVC points 550!!


----------



## MK032197

MK032197 said:


> Just notified today we passed ROFR! Purchased 200 VB points making our total DVC points 550!!



Was so excited I forgot the details! Purchased 200 points at $50 per point and we paid closing costs and annual dues!


----------



## dadof2

Our resale purchase was submitted 04/12 for ROFR:

250 VWL - $74 March UY
250 '09 banked points and 250 '10 points. Buyer to pay closing. Non-Member


----------



## JumpinJ

50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs. Submitted 03/25, passed 04/16.


----------



## bmeninga

165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked from '09 sub. 3/27/10, passed 4/16/10


----------



## Donald is #1

Doris1962, HockeyKat, jdmn2010, MK032197, JumpinJ, bmeninga, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

LaNina72, dadof2, good luck with your contracts! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.  

'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
*HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member*
*JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula-------------- 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
*jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) *
*bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
*Doris1962------------ 150 VB (???) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC*
*MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member*



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
trustknoone----------- 175 BCV (Aug) $89, all '08 pnts banked, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf 
Gramps 25------------  30 BCV  (???) $??
mwmuntz------------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9)
toniosmom-----------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12) member


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
SFD998--------------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29)
yensid9111---------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
kkmauch------------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
auralia---------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding


*WAITING - SSR:*
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
tdhc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $??, 108 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, member
Tod and Copper------ 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/2) TSS 


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
wigdoutdismom------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banled '09 pts, all '10 pts


*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 3/29)
*LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf*
*dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12) non-member*


----------



## Doris1962

Doris1962 said:


> We passed
> 
> 150 Vero Beach, $46, 76 bank point 2009, all 2010 and all 2011, split MF, buyer pay closing cost   sub march 25th passed april 16th ( resale DVC)
> 
> Also I 've seen one 160VeroB who has cleared rofd at $41




Forgot this  :  08 UY
Sorry


----------



## dspade19

We learned a lot of information on the DIS board and wanted to thank everyone for their insight, as well as, post our recent DVC purchase through the Timeshare Store:

SSR 170 (June) $72, 170 Banked '09 pts, all 170 10 and 11 pts, non-member, Submitted 1/29/10 and passed 2/22/10.

Thanks again.


----------



## kkmauch

WE PASSED!!!

310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/24) passed today, 4/19


----------



## kaytieedid

Contract sent to Disney today!  Waiting on ROFR - BWV 50 pts/$77 PP DEC UY, 31 '10 points all '11 points.


----------



## ImagineerM

Just received a phoncall from Kevin ***** from **********.com telling us that we PASSED ROFR on our SSR contract! 

150pts, Dec UY, $65/pt. 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts. Buyer pays closing costs, buyer and seller SPLIT MFs.

Said we should receive closing documents in 7-10 days. 

Wahoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wigdoutdismom

We passed! 150 VB (Feb. U Y) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts submitted March 30 got the email today!

We have purchased twice directly from Disney and this is our 4th resale purchase through Timeshare Store, they have been great to work with every time, thanks so much!


----------



## HockeyKat

^Oh, I forgot to mention that.   We got our contract through the TimeShare Store.  This is the 2nd resale purchase through them and we have been very pleased.  

Got the closing documents today!!


----------



## SFD998

Got the word today that Disney waived their ROFR for 50 HHI pts (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29). This makes it our third TSS purchase and one direct.


----------



## lilpooh108

In everyone's opinion, does Use Year seem to affect ROFR or how attractive a contract is to Disney?  

I noticed that there are alot of contracts with December UY . . . we have been looking at buying in and personally do not prefer December UY since it limits any last minute plans for end of the year vacations.  What are other people's opinion on UY's effects on ROFRs?


----------



## sleepydog25

Passed ROFR this afternoon!

February UY, $75 per point, 250 pts existing, 250 pts coming 2/11, 2010 maintenance fees AND closing costs paid by seller.  Submitted 3/29, passed ROFR 4/20 (22 days for those who count such things).  Bought through Timeshare Store.  They seem to have the best listings overall.  Always had contracts in which I was interested, but this one fit me to a "T".

I don't much think UY has much to do with ROFR.  I suspect Disney tries to ensure that a decent market price is paid for points.


----------



## HockeyKat

lilpooh108 said:


> In everyone's opinion, does Use Year seem to affect ROFR or how attractive a contract is to Disney?
> 
> I noticed that there are alot of contracts with December UY . . . we have been looking at buying in and personally do not prefer December UY since it limits any last minute plans for end of the year vacations.  What are other people's opinion on UY's effects on ROFRs?



I never really thought much about UY affecting it?  Ours was Sept and passed at the very low end of BWV ($72/pt effective, since seller paid closing).    We wanted/needed a Sept UY, though, since we were existing members and it works a lot easier if all your UYs match.  


I agree with TSS finding you a contract that fits you to a T.  We were only considering buying another contract and they came up with one that was just too good to pass up.    

If you are serious about resale purchase, I would advocate strongly sending them an email and letting them help you find the right contract.   It seems like some of the really good ones don't even ever make it to the listings.


----------



## Gramps 25

We passed.  BCV, 30 points, $89 per point.  Waiting for final documents.  Very excited.


----------



## toniosmom

Gramps 25 said:


> We passed.  BCV, 30 points, $89 per point.  Waiting for final documents.  Very excited.



You give me some hope.  I am waiting ROFR on a BCV 53 point contract at $89/point.  I hope to hear good news in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Donald is #1

Doris1962, HockeyKat, thanks for the update! 

dspade19, kkmauch, ImagineerM, SFD998, sleepydog25, Gramps 25, wigdoutdismom, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

kaytieedid, good luck with your contract! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.  

'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
*Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
*SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)*



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
*kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)*




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula-------------- 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all ’09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
*dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS*
*ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member, **********.com *



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
*wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS*



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
*sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS*
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
mwmuntz------------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9)
toniosmom-----------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12) member


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
*kaytieedid------------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20)*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
yensid9111---------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
auralia---------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding


*WAITING - SSR:*
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
tdhc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $??, 108 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
Tod and Copper------ 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/2) TSS 


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf

*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12) non-member


----------



## Donald is #1

lilpooh108 said:


> In everyone's opinion, does Use Year seem to affect ROFR or how attractive a contract is to Disney?
> 
> I noticed that there are alot of contracts with December UY . . . we have been looking at buying in and personally do not prefer December UY since it limits any last minute plans for end of the year vacations.  What are other people's opinion on UY's effects on ROFRs?



I really haven't noticed much difference based on UY.  I believe that it matters more when you try to buy points from Disney directly since they may only have certain UYs available.  The only comments that I remember ever seeing posted, are from people trying to get a specific UY for a sold out resort from Disney since they may be on the wait list for quite some time.


----------



## Ryansdad0727

Just heard from Kevin..We passed.

ryansdad0727 ______ 120 SSR (APR) $70 79 '10 all '11 buyer pays closing seller pays 1/2 MF. sub 4-1 passed 4-23 non-member


----------



## robertdangelo

We passed Disney's ROFR on SSR, 30 Points - December  $72.  Buyer pays closing.  16 Borrowed points(to be used by Dec. 2010)  No 2010 points, All 2011 points.  Through The Timeshare Store.


----------



## MickeyT

Oh MY. Non-DVCer taking the plunge. Our first ROFR contract submitted to Disney today. 280 pts @BCV. $78/pt. Feb UY. Buyer pays closing. Delayed closing until Sept. (Owner has trip scheduled.) 69 '10 points and all '11 points. MF's already paid for '10.


----------



## auralia

just made it through on an OKW extended 50 point contract with 100 points available and the next 50 coming in june of 2011 at 77pp buy pays closing/this years dues


----------



## dbs1228

MickeyT said:


> Oh MY. Non-DVCer taking the plunge. Our first ROFR contract submitted to Disney today. 280 pts @BCV. $78/pt. Feb UY. Buyer pays closing. Delayed closing until Sept. (Owner has trip scheduled.) 69 '10 points and all '11 points. MF's already paid for '10.



Good luck with the contract!


----------



## IllumFan

Received word from The Timeshare Store we passed ROFR!  

BWV/ 150 pts/ $68 pt / Sept UY / 120 pts from 2010.

This is our second purchase through Scott Decker and we had a great experience both times.


----------



## Sandisw

IllumFan said:


> Received word from The Timeshare Store we passed ROFR!
> 
> BWV/ 150 pts/ $68 pt / Sept UY / 120 pts from 2010.
> 
> This is our second purchase through Scott Decker and we had a great experience both times.



That is a great price for BWV.  I am not sure I have seen one that low!  Congratulations!!!!


----------



## KerriL

IllumFan said:


> Received word from The Timeshare Store we passed ROFR!
> 
> BWV/ 150 pts/ $68 pt / Sept UY / 120 pts from 2010.
> 
> This is our second purchase through Scott Decker and we had a great experience both times.



Wow!  That's a great price!


----------



## HockeyKat

IllumFan said:


> Received word from The Timeshare Store we passed ROFR!
> 
> BWV/ 150 pts/ $68 pt / Sept UY / 120 pts from 2010.
> 
> This is our second purchase through Scott Decker and we had a great experience both times.



That's awesome!!  Made me wish we had bid a little lower.  

Scot is definitely great.  He handled both of our contracts as well.


----------



## Donald is #1

Ryansdad0727, robertdangelo, auralia, IllumFan, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

MickeyT, good luck with your contract! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.  

'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
*IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Se0) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS*


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
*auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding*




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member, **********.com
*Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member *
*robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
mwmuntz------------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9)
toniosmom-----------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12) member
*MickeyT------------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member *


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
kaytieedid------------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20)


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
yensid9111---------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
tdhc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $??, 108 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
Tod and Copper------ 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/2) TSS 


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf

*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12) non-member


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

IllumFan said:


> Received word from The Timeshare Store we passed ROFR!
> 
> BWV/ 150 pts/ $68 pt / Sept UY / 120 pts from 2010.
> 
> This is our second purchase through Scott Decker and we had a great experience both times.


LOL! Our BWV contract is going through ROFR right now and is almost $20 pt higher in price. You got an awesome deal! You got the UY we wanted as well. What would be really odd is if Disney passed on that one and then takes our contract. That would really leave us all scratching our heads regarding how they choose, huh?!


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

HockeyKat said:


> That's awesome!!  Made me wish we had bid a little lower.


Yeah, but Kat, you got lots of '08 and '09 points with yours, along with the '10. That's gotta be worth that extra few bucks per point, don't you think?


----------



## icydog

Donald is #1 said:


> Ryansdad0727, robertdangelo, auralia, IllumFan, congratulations on passing ROFR!
> 
> MickeyT, good luck with your contract!
> 
> Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755
> 
> '08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.
> 
> '09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.
> 
> '10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.
> 
> 
> *****Passed*****
> *PASSED - AKV (2057):*
> 
> thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
> -----------------------------------------
> 757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
> Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
> Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
> Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
> kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
> vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
> dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
> katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
> Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
> WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
> FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
> WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
> Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
> wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
> DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
> Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
> 757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
> setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member
> johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
> 
> 
> 
> *PASSED - BCV (2042):*
> Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
> -----------------------------------------
> Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
> wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
> ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
> Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
> BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
> jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
> podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
> goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
> alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
> tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
> Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
> Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
> Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
> rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
> JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
> cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
> derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
> mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
> mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
> yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21)
> Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
> astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
> illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
> GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
> Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
> disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
> GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
> SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
> DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
> wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
> anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
> gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
> 6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
> 2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
> msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
> RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
> okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
> Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
> apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
> zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
> rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
> jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
> tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
> lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
> hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
> senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
> lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
> Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
> 
> 
> 
> *PASSED - BLT (2060):*
> 
> jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
> pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
> chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
> Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
> bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
> Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
> 
> 
> 
> *PASSED - BWV (2042):*
> Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
> ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
> AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member
> NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
> mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
> mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
> Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
> cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
> lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
> -----------------------------------------
> danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
> Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
> meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
> hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC
> Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
> kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
> habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
> stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
> AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
> ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
> work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
> Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member
> wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
> The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
> jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
> DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
> alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
> aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
> arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
> JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
> GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
> ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
> chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
> zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
> dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
> katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
> mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
> thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
> anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
> jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
> Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
> Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
> scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
> valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
> TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
> windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
> dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
> idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
> b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
> Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
> abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
> Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
> anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
> anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
> anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
> anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
> Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
> DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member
> BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
> suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
> watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
> cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
> saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
> charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
> hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
> Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
> katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
> ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
> BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
> Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
> BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
> shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
> HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
> JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
> *IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Se0) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS*
> 
> 
> *PASSED - HHI (2042):*
> -----------------------------------------
> Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
> lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
> mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
> nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
> CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
> nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
> Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
> tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
> Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS
> smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
> tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
> tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
> SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
> 
> 
> 
> *PASSED - OKW - original (2042):*
> dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
> kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
> heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
> -----------------------------------------
> edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
> WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
> Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
> Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
> DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
> Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
> LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
> mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
> Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
> jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
> michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
> mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
> gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
> Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
> RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
> vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
> garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
> Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
> ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
> MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
> BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
> okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
> DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
> KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
> Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
> anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
> Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
> BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
> NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
> leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
> cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member
> MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
> luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
> Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
> Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
> carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
> saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
> sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
> disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
> OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
> anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
> anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
> mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
> skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
> 4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
> LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
> bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
> SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
> margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
> SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
> pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
> bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
> geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
> staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
> socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
> PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
> kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
> 
> 
> 
> *PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):*
> -----------------------------------------
> CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
> px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
> jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
> disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
> babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
> leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
> masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
> Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
> *auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PASSED - SSR (2054):*
> anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
> -----------------------------------------
> wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
> ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
> ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
> viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
> chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
> tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
> charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
> Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
> pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
> culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
> PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
> PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
> littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
> judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
> chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
> msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
> wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
> mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
> dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
> Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
> tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
> hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
> dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
> Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
> CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
> O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
> happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
> disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
> firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
> tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
> logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
> minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
> bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
> mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
> M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
> mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
> hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
> tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
> 1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
> goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
> DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
> Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
> m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
> sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
> macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
> Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
> sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
> emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
> CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
> Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
> hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
> PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
> WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
> horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
> LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
> alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
> mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
> CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
> Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
> gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
> vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
> prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
> dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
> anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
> anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
> anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
> epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
> jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
> tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
> aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
> hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
> Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, **********
> claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
> CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members
> huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1)
> 1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
> john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
> Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
> Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
> wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
> kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
> Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
> alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
> js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
> TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
> cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
> lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
> bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
> Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
> cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
> peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
> disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
> DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
> Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
> babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
> DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
> owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
> Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
> br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
> jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
> htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
> HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
> stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale
> disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
> gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
> jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
> anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
> anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
> anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
> anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
> anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
> anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
> anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
> davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
> williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
> micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com
> pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
> silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
> SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
> borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
> DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
> Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69
> EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
> Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
> LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
> mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
> ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
> lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
> TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
> js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
> embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
> ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
> F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
> RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
> markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
> sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
> MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
> MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
> dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
> dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
> Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
> whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
> momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
> nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
> londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
> Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
> JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
> ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
> PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
> Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
> PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
> soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
> jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16)
> bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
> dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
> ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member, **********.com
> *Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member *
> *robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS*
> 
> 
> 
> *PASSED - VB(2042):*
> frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
> -----------------------------------------
> edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
> Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
> CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
> Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member
> DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
> schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
> hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
> amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
> texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
> mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
> princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
> Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
> BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
> anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
> anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
> wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
> FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
> GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
> queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
> Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
> MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
> wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
> 
> 
> 
> *PASSED - VGC (2060):*
> ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
> elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
> 
> 
> 
> *PASSED - VWL(2042):*
> -----------------------------------------
> Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
> VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
> Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
> Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
> Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
> Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
> DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
> dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
> tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
> breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
> mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
> Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
> Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
> Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
> 'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
> mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
> cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
> snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
> kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
> poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
> House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
> Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
> disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
> deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
> Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
> helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
> Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
> dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
> anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
> Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
> Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
> hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
> shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
> Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
> KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
> dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
> MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
> missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
> Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member
> Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS
> Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
> sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
> 
> 
> 
> *****ROFR'D*****
> *ROFR'D - AKV:*
> -----------------------------------------
> rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
> Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
> Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
> camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
> shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
> shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
> FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
> shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
> TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
> shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
> pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
> TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
> AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
> ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)
> 
> 
> 
> *ROFR'D - BCV:*
> -----------------------------------------
> stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
> culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
> Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
> 2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
> mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
> albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
> senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
> mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
> 
> 
> 
> *ROFR'D- BLT:*
> renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)
> 
> msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)
> 
> 
> 
> *ROFR'D - BWV:*
> -----------------------------------------
> stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
> Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
> Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
> culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
> jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
> Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
> windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
> KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
> KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
> Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
> KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
> athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
> Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member
> 
> 
> 
> *ROFR'D - HHI:*
> -----------------------------------------
> kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
> nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
> alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
> missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)
> 
> 
> 
> *ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
> unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
> SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
> borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
> borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)
> 
> 
> 
> *ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*
> 
> 
> *ROFR'D - SSR:*
> -----------------------------------------
> squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
> prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
> epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
> illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
> fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
> Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
> disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
> HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
> silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
> disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
> silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
> orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
> msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
> Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)
> 
> 
> 
> *ROFR'D - VB:*
> DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS
> 
> *ROFR'D - VGC:*
> 
> 
> *ROFR'D - VWL:*
> -----------------------------------------
> GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
> Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
> dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
> DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
> Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
> dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
> Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
> shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)
> 
> 
> 
> *****WAITING*****
> *WAITING - AKV:*
> 
> 
> 
> *WAITING - BCV:*
> mwmuntz------------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9)
> toniosmom-----------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12) member
> *MickeyT------------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member *
> 
> 
> *WAITING - BLT:*
> 
> 
> *WAITING - BWV:*
> jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
> kaytieedid------------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20)
> 
> 
> *WAITING - HHI:*
> antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
> yensid9111---------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
> 
> 
> *WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
> Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
> 
> 
> *WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
> 
> 
> *WAITING - SSR:*
> borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
> tdhc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $??, 108 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
> Tod and Copper------ 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/2) TSS
> 
> 
> *WAITING - VB:*
> beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
> *icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf*
> 
> *WAITING - VGC:*
> 
> 
> *WAITING - VWL:*
> LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
> dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12) non-member




Sold the VB contract. Passed ROFR and the check is in the mail and should arrive on Monday. HOORAY


----------



## HockeyKat

LouisianaDisneyFan said:


> Yeah, but Kat, you got lots of '08 and '09 points with yours, along with the '10. That's gotta be worth that extra few bucks per point, don't you think?



Fair enough!  I was mostly kidding.  

Because the seller paid the closing costs, ours came in more like a net effective $72/pt.   Also, all '08 '09 and '10 points is as loaded as they come, and the Sept UY coincided perfectly with our existing BWV Sept UY contract.  So I am still happy with it.


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

Sheesh, I wish we could have found a contract like that! Our is very high compared to all the others I've seen, but since there have been no more 50 pointers listed in a while and we wanted to get "on the books" in the next few months, we agreed to asking price. It came with no '08 or '09 points and we're paying MF and all closing costs. But even with all of that, the price per point is still lower than buying direct from Disney, so I was thrilled to get it. Use year is close to what we wanted, based on the time of year we typically stay at Boardwalk. All in all, I will be ecstatic if we pass ROFR!


----------



## HockeyKat

LouisianaDisneyFan said:


> Sheesh, I wish we could have found a contract like that! Our is very high compared to all the others I've seen, but since there have been no more 50 pointers listed in a while and we wanted to get "on the books" in the next few months, we agreed to asking price. It came with no '08 or '09 points and we're paying MF and all closing costs. But even with all of that, the price per point is still lower than buying direct from Disney, so I was thrilled to get it. Use year is close to what we wanted, based on the time of year we typically stay at Boardwalk. All in all, I will be ecstatic if we pass ROFR!



I can definitely see wanting to be on the books, and it is almost always cheaper to go resale than through Disney.   The 50 pt contracts usually come at a higher premium than 100+, anyhow.   I am sure you will pass!


----------



## icydog

I didn't know that. I am going to sell a 50 and a 100 point DVB; its good to know that low value contracts still have value.


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

icydog said:


> I didn't know that. I am going to sell a 50 and a 100 point DVB; its good to know that low value contracts still have value.


I think it depends a lot on how small the contract is, if the resort is still desirable, and how many banked points come with the contract. For instance, there's currently a 35-point BWV contract available, but it's stripped of current points. I've seen numerous 50-point BWV contracts and one 40-point BWV contract list at a higher price per point and sell (sometimes MUCH higher) while that 35-pointer still sits there.


----------



## Honest John

First time potential DVCer here.  

ROFR contract submitted to Disney today. 150 pts @ OKW.  $65.5/pt.  October Use Year.  Buyer pays closing and 2010 MF. 

129 banked points from '09 plus all '10 points and all '11 points. 

Will keep the forum updated on the response; our agent (from The Timeshare Store -- great during the whole process) thinks it will probably pass through Disney's ROFR without issue.


----------



## MickeyT

Good luck *Honest John*. Mine was submitted last week and I find myself coming on here to pass the days. Gotta go look at something! 

This waiting is tough so I can see one advantage to buying direct! Hopefully patience will pay off though.


----------



## c20493

50 VB(OCT)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyr pays clsng and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27), reglr closing, Member, TTS


----------



## sleepydog25

MickeyT said:


> Good luck *Honest John*. Mine was submitted last week and I find myself coming on here to pass the days. Gotta go look at something!
> 
> This waiting is tough so I can see one advantage to buying direct! Hopefully patience will pay off though.


Had to laugh.  I think a lot of people waiting for ROFR pass the time on this particular thread.  Good luck to you both!


----------



## LJM721

I was just notified by the Timeshare Store that I passed ROFR at BLT. Details are 100 pts, April use year, 50 2010 pts available, $95 per point.


----------



## Tod and Copper

Tod and Copper said:


> Here we go, now the waiting:
> 
> 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/2) TSS



Passed today on 4/27!!!  Also, it was actually submitted 4/5, not 4/2.  We are already members by the way.


----------



## cam_beckyj

We made it through SSR 37 points and 50 points on 4/27 $75.


----------



## ImagineerM

LJM721 said:


> I was just notified by the Timeshare Store that I passed ROFR at BLT. Details are 100 pts, April use year, 50 2010 pts available, $95 per point.



Wow! That is a good deal! Enjoy BLT!!!!!!! 




Tod and Copper said:


> Passed today on 4/27!!!  Also, it was actually submitted 4/5, not 4/2.  We are already members by the way.



Congrats! Very cool feeling, isn't it? 




cam_beckyj said:


> We made it through SSR 37 points and 50 points on 4/27 $75.



Very nice! Congratulations! We just passed on a 150pt SSR at $65/pt. We'll be neighbors soon!!!!!! 



c20493 said:


> 50 VB(OCT)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyr pays clsng and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27), reglr closing, Member, TTS



Awesome! Congrats on VB -- I've always wanted to go there! 



MickeyT said:


> Good luck *Honest John*. Mine was submitted last week and I find myself coming on here to pass the days. Gotta go look at something!
> 
> This waiting is tough so I can see one advantage to buying direct! Hopefully patience will pay off though.




I was the same way while waiting for ROFR! Best of luck, I hope the time flies by! I'm currently waiting for the closing documents...was told 7-10 days and that was 8 days ago...TICK TOCK!!!!!!!


----------



## Meriweather

Passed ROFR today 

VWL....100 points, Aug. use year. $76 a pt. 100 banked points

(already own at OKW and VGC)


----------



## mwmuntz

We passed! BCV 180 pts (Dec UY). 7 2009 pts, all 2010 pts. $80/pt. Submitted for ROFR on 4/9, passed 4/30. Already own SSR & BLT.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Meriweather said:


> Passed ROFR today
> 
> VWL....100 points, Aug. use year. $76 a pt. 100 banked points
> 
> (already own at OKW and VGC)



Congratulation!  Welcome Home to our favorite DVC!


----------



## sleepydog25

ImagineerM said:


> I was the same way while waiting for ROFR! Best of luck, I hope the time flies by! I'm currently waiting for the closing documents...was told 7-10 days and that was 8 days ago...TICK TOCK!!!!!!!


Got my closing docs to the title company exactly two days after receving them. . .of course, the sellers aren't quite as diligent. . .


----------



## MickeyT

sleepydog25 said:


> Got my closing docs to the title company exactly two days after receving them. . .of course, the sellers aren't quite as diligent. . .



Guess I'm lucky. Faxed mine right in and seller faxed copies with signature the next day. Agent e-mail me a scanned copy. Guess it is completely luck because you never really know how motivated and/or diligent the seller is.


----------



## HockeyKat

sleepydog25 said:


> Got my closing docs to the title company exactly two days after receving them. . .of course, the sellers aren't quite as diligent. . .



Yeah, I have the same problem... got mine into TSS on Monday, still waiting to hear on closing.   We were hoping to get the points by mid-week next week and planning a last minute any-availability 3 day trip, but that is likely to not happen now.


----------



## Donald is #1

icydog, congratulations on selling your contract! 

Honest John, good luck with your contract! 

c20493, LJM721, Tod and Copper, cam_beckyj, Meriweather, mwmuntz, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.  

'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
*mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
*LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)*



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Se0) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member, **********.com
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
*Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
*icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf*
*c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS  *
*cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)*



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
*Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member*
 



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
toniosmom-----------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12) member
MickeyT------------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
kaytieedid------------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20)


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
yensid9111---------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
*Honest John--------- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26) non-member, TTS*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
tdhc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $??, 108 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)



*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12) non-member


----------



## Meriweather

bobbiwoz said:


> Congratulation!  Welcome Home to our favorite DVC!



Thanks, Bobbi.
Since we are moving from WA to AZ, nice to know a bit of the PNW is still home


----------



## dbs1228

sleepydog25 said:


> Got my closing docs to the title company exactly two days after receving them. . .of course, the sellers aren't quite as diligent. . .



Remember sellers have to have their copies notorized which can take some planning if there is more then 1 owner and both have to have it notorized and then mailed back to the closing company. Good luck to all


----------



## Donald is #1

bump


----------



## HockeyKat

I think we closed today.  Have I mentioned how awesome The Timeshare Store is?

Hoping to have pts in my acct by Thurs or Fri and be able to book a last-min trip for next week.  Wish me luck!


----------



## sleepydog25

dbs1228 said:


> Remember sellers have to have their copies notorized which can take some planning if there is more then 1 owner and both have to have it notorized and then mailed back to the closing company. Good luck to all


Oh, I was just being humorously impatient since I also had to notarize my copies.  The sellers have actually been quite responsive, thankfully.  In fact, I closed today!

So, here's a quick timeline:
- 26 Mar:  made offer and sellers accepted same day
- 29 Mar:  contract submitted to Disney for ROFR (might have made it a day sooner but original contract contained a mistake, so had to be revised, costing me a day)
- 20 Apr:  passed ROFR
- 26 Apr:  received closing documents from title company
- 28 Apr:  title company received my closing documents
- 3 May:  closed on the contract
Will let you know when Member Services has me in the system.


----------



## MickeyT

Thanks for the timeline Sleepydog. Kinda gives me something to go by as I pass the time waiting. And waiting. And waiting..........!


----------



## yfchen22

Great place to get more information on ROFR what the selling prices are out there. Thanks


----------



## dpayne007

200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS


----------



## dadof2

Just notified today that we passed.  VWL 250 + 250 banked. $74 a point. Submitted to Disney on 4/12


----------



## sleepydog25

dadof2 said:


> Just notified today that we passed. VWL 250 + 250 banked. $74 a point. Submitted to Disney on 4/12


Hello new VWL neighbor!  My contract was very similar to yours.

Welcome home, dpayne!  Congrats.


----------



## sleepydog25

MickeyT said:


> Thanks for the timeline Sleepydog. Kinda gives me something to go buy as I pass the time waiting. And waiting. And waiting..........!


Soon, MickeyT, soon. . .


----------



## LaNina72

dadof2 said:


> Just notified today that we passed.  VWL 250 + 250 banked. $74 a point. Submitted to Disney on 4/12



This gives me hope.  I submitted to Disney on 4/16.  So I should have something next week.  

I wanna be a VWL neighbor too....


----------



## sleepydog25

LaNina72 said:


> This gives me hope. I submitted to Disney on 4/16. So I should have something next week.
> 
> I wanna be a VWL neighbor too....


Ohhhhh, alright. . .  Here's hoping you pass ROFR soon--


----------



## dadof2

LaNina72 said:


> This gives me hope.  I submitted to Disney on 4/16.  So I should have something next week.
> 
> I wanna be a VWL neighbor too....



I think the ROFRs come in on Tuesdays & Fridays.


----------



## wigdoutdismom

We were 3 weeks to the day with our ROFR.
Closing took 1 week.
That was yesterday.
Now waiting for the points to be in the system...

We also think the Timeshare Store is fabulous!


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

wigdoutdismom said:


> We were 3 weeks to the day with our ROFR.
> Closing took 1 week.
> That was yesterday.
> Now waiting for the points to be in the system...
> 
> We also think the Timeshare Store is fabulous!


So what'd you get? Share, please! =)))


----------



## wigdoutdismom

Oh sorry, it's on the thread, just a ways back....
It was Vero.
150 points.
We were already members. This is our 6th contract.


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

Congrats!!! =)


----------



## wigdoutdismom

Thanks! Now I have a hankering for some Hilton Head points.


----------



## dbs1228

MickeyT said:


> Thanks for the timeline Sleepydog. Kinda gives me something to go by as I pass the time waiting. And waiting. And waiting..........!



Good luck I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!  Congrats to those who have made it through!


----------



## c20493

Sleepydog25, very interesting that you closed in 5 days...we submited our VB paperwork to title company,yesterday, should arrive tomorrow.  Hope it only takes 5-7 days to close..but timing is not as important, as we do not have any pressing timeframes.  Just want to get this done and start thinking about coming home some time next spring......thanks all for your informational posts.


----------



## HockeyKat

We closed yesterday.  So, submitted 3/24, passed 4/16, got closing docs on 4/20, returned them 4/22 (received 4/26), closed 5/4.   Hoping to have pts in account tomorrow or Thursday.  So 6 weeks, more or less, from bid to end of process.  Our sellers were overseas so that may have also delayed slightly. 

So hoping that once the pts are there, that we can take a quick trip from this Sun-Wed.   Already have APs, might as well use them!


----------



## sleepydog25

c20493 said:


> Sleepydog25, very interesting that you closed in 5 days...we submited our VB paperwork to title company,yesterday, should arrive tomorrow. Hope it only takes 5-7 days to close..but timing is not as important, as we do not have any pressing timeframes. Just want to get this done and start thinking about coming home some time next spring......thanks all for your informational posts.


And that 5 days was over the course of a weekend, too.  Our sellers seemed to be motivated from the start which helped a great deal.  Good luck to all those waiting!  Glad my timeline has been of some value.


----------



## sleepydog25

*I've finished my timeline as you can see below:*

- 26 Mar: made offer and sellers accepted same day
- 29 Mar: contract submitted to Disney for ROFR (might have made it a day sooner but original contract contained a mistake, so had to be revised, costing me a day)
- 20 Apr: passed ROFR
- 26 Apr: received closing documents from title company
- 28 Apr: title company received my closing documents
- 3 May: closed on the contract
- 5 May:  contacted Member Svcs who said my contract was in the system and points were ready to use for booking.  Further, I reached Member Administration who gave me my one-time PIN code and my DVC ID number needed to register on the DVC website.  (It may be of interest to some that I am a previous DVC owner but bought this as a separate contract.)  In short, I started looking for a contract the last week of March and booked a villa six weeks later.

Yes, I did make a booking while on the phone with Member Svcs, though sadly (and not a bit surprisingly) at my home resort for Dec 4-9.  I was able to get SSR 1BR for those dates, and I think they have 2BRs there still available, as well.  I'm on a waitlist (though I know the odds are very long) for anything at VWL during that time.  But, next year?


----------



## HockeyKat

Sleepy, I am going to use your template if you don't mind (very similar to yours, actually):

- 20 Mar: made offer and sellers accepted next day (both weekend days, thanks TSS!)
- 24 Mar: contract submitted to Disney for ROFR 
- 16 Apr: passed ROFR
- 20 Apr: received closing documents from title company
- 3 May: closed on the contract
- 5 May: points in system, booking made.  MS also gave me PIN and Club ID, since my login hasn't worked in years.   We did same resort, same UY (BWV Sept) as a 2nd contract and everything shows to MS as a combined point bank.  

Also, to give potential buyers an idea (and YMMV), I was able to book just about everything I wanted today.  Our contract came with 150 banked '08 pts that had to be used by Sept 1 and 300 pts available Sept 1.  

I was able to book a trip checking in this Sunday May 9th, checking out May 12th, AKL standard view.    I was also able to get a VWL 1-bed for Aug 29th-Sept 2 with some checking around, BWV and BCV were not available.  We upgraded a 5-day BW View-BWV 1 bedroom trip for the last week in Jan, to a 7-day with 2 studio days and 5 1-bed days, all BW View-BWV.    Some of the Labor Day week days that we wanted were not available, though.  

Hope that helps someone...


----------



## sleepydog25

*Sleepy, I am going to use your template if you don't mind (very similar to yours, actually):*


I have a copyright infringement lawsuit pending. . .


----------



## HockeyKat

sleepydog25 said:


> *Sleepy, I am going to use your template if you don't mind (very similar to yours, actually):*
> 
> 
> I have a copyright infringement lawsuit pending. . .


----------



## tdosten

Just got 100 pt waiver from DVC on 100 pts at Vero Beach. Carried 27 pts from '09.

Yeah!

Troy


----------



## scot@dvcstore

Congratulations to everybody that has passed ROFR and good luck to those that are waiting.  Welcome Home.


----------



## c20493

sleepydog25 said:


> And that 5 days was over the course of a weekend, too.  Our sellers seemed to be motivated from the start which helped a great deal.  Good luck to all those waiting!  Glad my timeline has been of some value.



WOW! We just got word this morning that they closed our escrow on the day the Title Company received our paperwork.  Seller must have had his in already.  So, our offer was excepted on 3-26 and we closed on Cinco de Mayo....39 days give or take an hour or two....Now we own a piece of the "Sand" Castle....


----------



## Donald is #1

dpayne007, dadof2, tdosten, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.  

'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Se0) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member, **********.com
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
*dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS* 



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
*tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts*



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
*dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member*
 



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
toniosmom-----------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12) member
MickeyT------------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
kaytieedid------------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20)


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
yensid9111---------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
Honest John--------- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26) non-member, TTS


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
tdhc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $??, 108 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf


----------



## sleepydog25

c20493 said:


> WOW! We just got word this morning that they closed our escrow on the day the Title Company received our paperwork. Seller must have had his in already. So, our offer was excepted on 3-26 and we closed on Cinco de Mayo....39 days give or take an hour or two....Now we own a piece of the "Sand" Castle....


Now, that's fast!  Congrats!


----------



## Tod and Copper

Just a general question on all this reporting...So there have been very few ROFRs listed on here, are we all bidding too high?!?!??!


----------



## sleepydog25

Tod and Copper said:


> Just a general question on all this reporting...So there have been very few ROFRs listed on here, are we all bidding too high?!?!??!


Hard to tell, I'd say, since there are so many variables.  Have I seen contracts with price per points lower than what I paid?  Yes, maybe a dollar or two.  However, in my case, the seller not only paid closing costs, he also paid the current year's maintenance fees which was a tidy sum I could leave in my pocket.  Besides, let's say I had paid $2 a point less for my contract, then that would have been $500 less over the course of paying off my loan which, though nothing to dismiss, certainly doesn't mean much when it comes to a monthly payment.  On the other hand, how confident would I have been on passing ROFR with the lower per point contract?  Not much, I can tell you, while at the price I did pay, I didn't have any real doubt about not passing.  There may, indeed, be a little room for lower contract bids, but you have to balance that with other details of the contract, as well as one's own peace of mind.


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

I always thought the best way to tell what may or may not pass ROFR was to look at the listings by Fidelity/GMAC. Since that is the only company that Disney recommends for resales, it seems like they would in essence be approving those prices for resale. I know for our resale contract, we paid $10/point more than some comparable contracts at Fidelity, but the contract we took had the UY we wanted. It was worth it to us to get the right contract more than the lower price since we were going for a low number of points.


----------



## LaNina72

dadof2 said:


> I think the ROFRs come in on Tuesdays & Fridays.



Yipee!   I just got word that Disney passed on ROFR (Dadof2 you were right!)

We are going to be the proud owners of:

56 VWL (Sept) $83, 4 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) buyer pays mf & closing, TTS

Can't wait to go "home"!


----------



## drfish54321

we just passed rofr with 160 points bay lake towers $98 per point feb use year so i guess we are new members.  disney here i come


----------



## baj0505

drfish54321 said:


> we just passed rofr with 160 points bay lake towers $98 per point feb use year so i guess we are new members.  disney here i come



Congratulations!!! That is a fantastic FIRST post and a great location! Welcome to Disboards!!!


----------



## bookwormde

Post as seller this time (got a great buy on a bigger contract and am selling my smaller one)

Going to ROFR

2042 OKW 150 pt April 21 2010 points 150 2011 points buyer pays closing and fees on 21 2010 points, $66.50.

bookwormde


----------



## Donald is #1

LaNina72, drfish54321, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

bookwormde, good luck selling your contract!

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.  

'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
*drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member*



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Se0) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member, **********.com
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
*LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS*
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
toniosmom-----------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12) member
MickeyT------------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
kaytieedid------------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20)


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
yensid9111---------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
Honest John--------- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26) non-member, TTS
*bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
tdhc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $??, 108 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

When did IllumFan pass ROFR? I see 150 at BWV for $68/point listed last on the list, but I can't find their post. That's a terrific price for BWV!


----------



## godalejunior

I guess I can be on the "waiting for ROFR" list. Submitted offer to seller yesterday...faxing paperwork tomorrow. 

200 pts. at VGC, $84 per point, December use year. 200 pts available from 2009 and still bankable, 163 borrowed from 2010 and to be used by 12/1/10. 37 points coming in 2010 and all available 2011. Seller to pay mf on 163 pts and all closing. 

Fingers crossed...should be interesting.


----------



## dbs1228

Good luck coming your way!


----------



## godalejunior

dbs1228 said:


> Good luck coming your way!



Thanks, I think I need it but....if you don't try, you will never know!


----------



## king974

I'm currently awaiting ROFR on a 250 OKW (2042) contract. The contract has 250 '09 banked points and 250 '10 points. I paid $64 a point plus taxes and fees.

The sales representative seems to be a honest person, who I have purchased two other contracts from in the past. He told me $64 was a good price and ROFR for OKW seems to be in the $61 - $62 range. 

I'm just wondering if I should have bid $61?

Contract was submitted to Disney on 4/20 for ROFR so I expect a decesion later this week.

Thoughts?


----------



## bookwormde

$64 is a good price but not a great price for a 200+ contract (150  and below seem to bring a premium, mid 60s), if you wanted to be sure it would go through then it was OK, If you were willing to gamble and have lot of time and patience then in the 50s  would be where you should have been shopping.

bookwormde


----------



## king974

bookwormde said:


> $64 is a good price but not a great price for a 200+ contract (150  and below seem to bring a premium, mid 60s), if you wanted to be sure it would go through then it was OK, If you were willing to gamble and have lot of time and patience then in the 50s  would be where you should have been shopping.
> 
> bookwormde



Your correct in that we didn't want to wait. What worked for us is that this sale had 500 points available now plus '11 available if needed and it is the same use year as our other two contracts. We are planning a cruise, staying in a one bedroom.
I tried a lower offer on this and another contract and both sellers refused. I have only seen three listings for 200+ contracts that were lower then $65/point. Most seem to be asking high 60's


----------



## mike0035

We are waiting to hear on SSR 200pt $63


----------



## horselover

Submitted to Disney today.  75 VWL, Feb. UY, $77/pt., 75 '09 pts., 75 '10 & 75 going forward.  Buyer pays MFs, split closing.


----------



## toniosmom

Just received confirmation from TSS that Disney has waived ROFR on my BCV contract!  I'm very excited!  

53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30-'08, all '09 and '10 points.  Buyer pays MF and closing costs.  Submitted 4/20, approved 5/11.  Member via TSS.


----------



## yensid9111

Woo Hoo!  We just heard that our 150 HHI points passed ROFR!


----------



## kaytieedid

We just got word from TSS we passed ROFR!!!

50 BWV (Dec) $77, (31) 2010 points, all 2011. 
Buyer pays MF and closing costs. Submitted 4/20, approved 5/11. 
New Member


----------



## lilpooh108

We just passed ROFR, 200 pts SSR, $65/pt, buyer paid all closing & maintenance (2010 pts, no 2009 pts). Submitted 4/21, passed 5/11. Non member, went through Jaki.

Thanks to everyone for their advice and input!!!! It was soooo tough waiting the last 2.5 weeks.

And whoever said that Disney gives notice of ROFR decisions on Tuesdays and Fridays seems to be right!!! (Look at all the ppl that just got notice that they passed today!)


----------



## king974

Same here, DVC waived ROFR.

250 OKW $64 per point, 250 banked '09, 250 available '10 

Thanks for the heads up on Tuesdays and Fridays.


----------



## horselover

Congratulations to everyone that passed today!


----------



## Hitched2BellesCastle

We also passed ROFR today. The contract is 100pts, 82pt at AKV. There were 24pts left from the previous year which we will bank. I'd like to recommend the Timeshare Store. They have been top notch so far and have communicated well with us. Hope the rest goes smoothly.


----------



## king974

I was speaking with my broker last night about closing and DVC in general when he told me that Disney had not waived ROFR on all sales. He went on to say that Disney executed ROFR on two OKW for $63 which surprised him and all BLT's.
This is my third contract with this sales rep and I have no reason not to believe him. Has anyone had the same experience?


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

king974 said:


> I was speaking with my broker last night about closing and DVC in general when he told me that Disney had not waived ROFR on all sales. He went on to say that Disney executed ROFR on two OKW for $63 which surprised him and all BLT's.
> This is my third contract with this sales rep and I have no reason not to believe him. Has anyone had the same experience?


Well, two people just notified us via this thread that they passed ROFR with BLT purchases at the end of April. One was for just $95/point. So, if Disney is exercising ROFR on all BLT's, this is a new situation.


----------



## mrsmith9

Waiting to Pass...
50pts SSR, June UY, 47 banked 2009 + 50 for 2010 + 50 for 2011. $74 per pint. Buyer pays 2010 MF's, and $450 in closing costs.
Contract sent to Disney on 04/22/2010


----------



## mrsmith9

Tod and Copper said:


> Just a general question on all this reporting...So there have been very few ROFRs listed on here, are we all bidding too high?!?!??!



I think Disney is having a hard enough time selling the inventory it already has, the last thing they need are more points to sell.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

king974 said:


> I was speaking with my broker last night about closing and DVC in general when he told me that Disney had not waived ROFR on all sales. He went on to say that Disney executed ROFR on two OKW for $63 which surprised him and all BLT's.
> This is my third contract with this sales rep and I have no reason not to believe him. Has anyone had the same experience?



Here's a link to info that one broker posts on ROFR.  As you can see many BLT have passed and OKW is mixed.  Some will pass for lower and some get ROFR'd at higher prices.  I don't know why your broker would have said what they did but as was pointed out people here have reported passing with BLT and it's also in the database that Donald is #1 keeps going.  

ROFR Info


----------



## mwmuntz

toniosmom said:


> Just received confirmation from TSS that Disney has waived ROFR on my BCV contract!  I'm very excited!
> 
> 53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30-'08, all '09 and '10 points.  Buyer pays MF and closing costs.  Submitted 4/20, approved 5/11.  Member via TSS.



Congrats!!! I know we were both waiting for BCV ROFR together. See you around SAB!


----------



## YodaQuant

We passed ROFR on 5/11 as well.

200 SSR (Aug) $52, (0) 2009 points, all 2010 and 2011. 
Seller pays MF, Buyer pays closing costs.


----------



## toniosmom

mwmuntz said:


> Congrats!!! I know we were both waiting for BCV ROFR together. See you around SAB!



Thanks -- Congrats to you too!  Can't wait to experience SAB -- we will be there for Spring break next April.


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

YodaQuant said:


> We passed ROFR on 5/11 as well.
> 
> 200 SSR (Aug) $52, (0) 2009 points, all 2010 and 2011.
> Seller pays MF, Buyer pays closing costs.


Wow, that's a ridiculously low price... and with the seller paying MF too! Congrats on a steal of a deal!


----------



## YodaQuant

LouisianaDisneyFan said:


> Wow, that's a ridiculously low price... and with the seller paying MF too! Congrats on a steal of a deal!



Thanks! We are excited about it. We have stayed at VWL in the past, but our January trip for WDW marathon weekend will be our first as DVC members.


----------



## lilpooh108

YodaQuant said:


> We passed ROFR on 5/11 as well.
> 
> 200 SSR (Aug) $52, (0) 2009 points, all 2010 and 2011.
> Seller pays MF, Buyer pays closing costs.



Do you mind me asking---did you offer this price to a posted listing, or was this close to the listing price?  (Or was it a private sale)?  Thanks.


----------



## YodaQuant

I think the posted price was around $60, I offered $52. This is the second contract that I have bid on. The first was months ago and did not pass ROFR with a higher dollar price (~$58 I believe). I have been watching ROFR levels for quite a while, since early 2008 at least.


----------



## lilpooh108

YodaQuant said:


> I think the posted price was around $60, I offered $52. This is the second contract that I have bid on. The first was months ago and did not pass ROFR with a higher dollar price (~$58 I believe). I have been watching ROFR levels for quite a while, since early 2008 at least.



Wow, what a deal! Congrats!   I purchased much higher than you (but I also had no patience and bid right away and I'm already bugging them to close to hopefully reserve for Dec 2010).


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

YodaQuant said:


> I think the posted price was around $60, I offered $52. This is the second contract that I have bid on. The first was months ago and did not pass ROFR with a higher dollar price (~$58 I believe). I have been watching ROFR levels for quite a while, since early 2008 at least.


One more question... por favor. =) Which resale company did you use?


----------



## Donald is #1

godalejunior, mike0035, horselover, mrsmith9, good luck with your contracts! 

toniosmom, yensid9111,  kaytieedid, lilpooh108, king974, Hitched2BellesCastle, YodaQuant, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.  

'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
*Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)*



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
*toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
*kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)*


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
*yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)*



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
*king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member, **********.com
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
*lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member*
*YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) *



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
MickeyT------------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
Honest John--------- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
tdhc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $??, 108 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
*mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63*
*mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/22)*


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*
*godalejunior--------- 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9)*


*WAITING - VWL:*
*horselover------------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts,buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10)*


----------



## YodaQuant

I work with Rachel Thompson (DVC Specialist) 
Fidelity Real Estate Agency - Timeshare Division
11059 International Drive, Suite 150
Orlando, FL 32821 
Rachel.Thompson at fidelityresales.com

Fidelity Real Estate Agency used to be GMAC Real Estate and I believe they were the Disney preferred intermediary. Not sure if that still applies, but Rachel has always done great job for me. Quick replies and always very professional, even with a pest who submits lowball offers and questions every piece of paperwork. Great inventory as well.


----------



## YodaQuant

They send out their DVC specific inventory by email. Much easier than navigating the website, in my opinion.


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

YodaQuant said:


> I work with Rachel Thompson (DVC Specialist)
> Fidelity Real Estate Agency - Timeshare Division
> 11059 International Drive, Suite 150
> Orlando, FL 32821
> Rachel.Thompson at fidelityresales.com
> 
> Fidelity Real Estate Agency used to be GMAC Real Estate and I believe they were the Disney preferred intermediary. Not sure if that still applies, but Rachel has always done great job for me. Quick replies and always very professional, even with a pest who submits lowball offers and questions every piece of paperwork. Great inventory as well.


Thanks for the info! I'll definitely keep her info for our next purchase! =)


----------



## godalejunior

I know I need serious pixie dust go get mine to go through...but hey, I just offered the seller what they were asking...


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

godalejunior said:


> I know I need serious pixie dust go get mine to go through...but hey, I just offered the seller what they were asking...


Yeah, yours was pretty amazing too... $84/point for GVC! I am paying more than that for BWV... =(

I think I need to develop more patience...!


----------



## foreUT

YodaQuant said:


> I think the posted price was around $60, I offered $52. This is the second contract that I have bid on. The first was months ago and did not pass ROFR with a higher dollar price (~$58 I believe). I have been watching ROFR levels for quite a while, since early 2008 at least.



That is impressive, virtually a 1992 price. Best of luck on the ROFR!


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

foreUT said:


> That is impressive, virtually a 1992 price. Best of luck on the ROFR!


He already passed ROFR! =)


----------



## YodaQuant

foreUT said:


> That is impressive, virtually a 1992 price. Best of luck on the ROFR!



I made it through! Signing the closing papers right now.


----------



## silmarg

WOW these are great deals being had now-a-days... I lurked for many many months and had the misfortune of bidding when DVD was ROFRing much more than they have been lately (Nov 09-Jan 10).  I got ROFRd at $65 in SSR twice and finally got thru at $67.

Contrats on all the great deals!


----------



## ImagineerM

Just thought I'd let you all know, we closed on our resale yesterday! We bid and were accepted on March 30, submitted the next day, passed ROFR on 4/20, and closed on 5/12.

Now to week long wait until I can call and use my points! Seems like ages!


----------



## HockeyKat

ImagineerM said:


> Just thought I'd let you all know, we closed on our resale yesterday! We bid and were accepted on March 30, submitted the next day, passed ROFR on 4/20, and closed on 5/12.
> 
> Now to week long wait until I can call and use my points! Seems like ages!



We were able to book 2 days after closing, so I would call and see if your points are there.


----------



## sleepydog25

HockeyKat said:


> We were able to book 2 days after closing, so I would call and see if your points are there.


Agree with Kat.  Points were available to use within two days of my closing, too, so I would definitely give them a call sooner rather than later.


----------



## dbs1228

LouisianaDisneyFan said:


> Thanks for the info! I'll definitely keep her info for our next purchase! =)



Keep in mind if you are looking at a small contract Fidelty charges a 195.00 administration fee plus closing costs.  If the price is as good as they have been it maybe worth it.  I had contact with Rachel also in a contract that feel through due to the seller not getting the paper work in after 2 1/2 weeks and she was very good, always e-mailed me back, deposit returned promptly.


----------



## YodaQuant

Closing on our 200 point contract was only $279, which I thought was quite reasonable.


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

YodaQuant said:


> Closing on our 200 point contract was only $279, which I thought was quite reasonable.


That's EXTREMELY reasonable. Our closing for only 160 points through Disney was over $100 more than that with a cash sale.


----------



## dbs1228

YodaQuant said:


> Closing on our 200 point contract was only $279, which I thought was quite reasonable.



That is great, not too long ago the contract that fell through for us was going to cost 595.00 closing and admin fees.  That was for 100 pnts BLT at 98.00 PP.  Not sure what the difference is but good for you!


----------



## bookwormde

Wow that is quite a difference from what GMAC use to charge ~$700. congratuations I think your SSR @50 beets my OKW @45 for the best deal of the year.

bookwormde


----------



## YodaQuant

dbs1228 said:


> That is great, not too long ago the contract that fell through for us was going to cost 595.00 closing and admin fees.  That was for 100 pnts BLT at 98.00 PP.  Not sure what the difference is but good for you!



I took another look at our contract and there were a few miscellaneous fees that I had not counted (title, stamps, etc.). Total closing costs are closer to $400 (cash sale), but still less than expected, so we are happy.


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

YodaQuant said:


> I took another look at our contract and there were a few miscellaneous fees that I had not counted (title, stamps, etc.). Total closing costs are closer to $400, but still, less than expected, so we are happy.


Ahhh, okay, that's much more in line with what the "going rate" seems to be. Thanks for clarifying. =)


----------



## tdosten

Our points closed on 5/7:

We have a Feb use year and paid $54/pt. We got 27 pts from '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF, we were not members.


----------



## mrsmith9

king974 said:


> Thanks for the heads up on Tuesdays and Fridays.



Its Firday, there should be some good news comming today.  I'm hoping to find out today.


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

tdosten said:


> Our points closed on 5/7:
> 
> We have a Feb use year and paid $54/pt. We got 27 pts from '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF, we were not members.


That's great! What resort and how many points did you purchase?


----------



## mrsmith9

I’m not sure of the individual or transaction you are referring to, but I can provide you references of an individual who makes a living at buying DVC resales below market value and flipping them.  I never knew you could make money flipping timeshares, but here is someone doing it.  Below are reference to the deed record date, and deed document number that you can look up on the Orange County website, and see where this individual pays an average of $16 below the typical ROFR amount and they pass.  And in most cases he is able to flip those contracts within 45 days.  He’s bought and flipped over 2000 points in the past quarter and made over $30,000.  Nice work if you can get it.


Record Date/Deed #
3/1/2010	     20100116175
3/11/2010     20100142025*
3/11/2010     20100142025*
3/25/2010     20100170094*
3/29/2010     20100175809*
3/31/2010     20100181172*
4/1/2010	     20100183789
4/19/2010     20100216793*
4/30/2010     20100248107*
5/3/2010	     20100251048*
5/6/2010	     20100259695*
5/11/2010     20100266677*


Somehow there are some people that just make it past the ROFR committee w/o any questions asked.  Either that or Disney just has more points to sell then they can handle, and the they simply can’t afford too many more.


----------



## mrsmith9

There was a lot of good news posted by this time on Tuesday.  History shows that Tuesdays and Fridays are the days to get notified, but no postings yet today.


----------



## YodaQuant

Are you sure it is an individual flipping contracts, or could it be Disney ROFRing contracts and then selling them to people on its waiting list for specific properties?


----------



## mrsmith9

I'm sure.  The deed shows the name of the person who is purchsing these contracts, who they purchased them from, and waiver of ROFR from Disney allowing the transfer to happen.


----------



## bookwormde

If you really want to check on my purchase it was recorded mid Feb. If you want to find similar buys search this site they pop up now and again. I was surprised as anyone when it passed.

http://www.timesharesonly.com/destinations/united-states/florida/lake-buena-vista

Bookwormde


----------



## silmarg

For those who think the posts are bogus, here is a $45 OKW sale on the Orange County Land records site (that was not recorded on this thread).

Deed #20100266659


----------



## Donald is #1

Bumping the post since it has been about 3 pages. (i.e. if I don't move it up, I'll have trouble finding it once there is a post with data to update on the list )


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.  

'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member, **********.com
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
MickeyT------------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
Honest John--------- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
tdhc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $??, 108 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/22)


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*
godalejunior--------- 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9)


*WAITING - VWL:*
horselover------------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts,buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10)


----------



## grumpynprincess

HHI 200 pts/$40 PP sept UY, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing


----------



## snappy

WOW!  $40? Even with the maintenance fees being higher this seems to me to be an amazing price!


----------



## grumpynprincess

we have been contemplating dvc for several years but did not want to finance another item so we have been renting points. when i came across this listing i knew it was now or never. i was just really surprised it passed ROFR. we are sooooo excited !


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

Wow, we paid almost 3 times that amount for our BLT points. That's just nuts! Where did you find HHI for that price? I would love to know a reference where I can find deals like that!


----------



## godalejunior

grumpynprincess said:


> HHI 200 pts/$40 PP sept UY, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing



Maybe there is hope for me getting VGC at $84 per point after all.....


----------



## Carol Lynn

PASSED ROFR!  BWV 150 pts (DEC) 08' pts/09' pts/10' pts Buyer pays closing and 2010 association fees.  $77


----------



## Jason@dvcstore

grumpynprincess said:


> HHI 200 pts/$40 PP sept UY, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing



Congrats and enjoy your points!!!!

Jason


----------



## Donald is #1

grumpynprincess, Carol Lynn, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.  

'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
*Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
*grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing*



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member, **********.com
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
MickeyT------------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
Honest John--------- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
tdhc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $??, 108 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/22)


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*
godalejunior--------- 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9)


*WAITING - VWL:*
horselover------------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts,buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10)


----------



## mrsmith9

grumpynprincess said:


> HHI 200 pts/$40 PP sept UY, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing



Now you have 400 points to use up by the end of the summer.  Planning a celebratory trip soon?


----------



## mrsmith9

Ive been addicted to this board ever since I place my first offer on a contract a little over three weeks ago.  And reading everyone posts has given me add-onitis.  Ive since made two other offers on two other contracts.  One was rejected over the weekend and Im waiting to hear from the seller on the second offer I made.

This board has encouraged me to make some ridicules low ball offers in the event I trip across a desperate seller (motivated seller is what my brokers call them), and take the chance that the contract passes ROFR.  If Disney buys it back nothing lost, it not then I hopefully get a great deal.


----------



## mrsmith9

mrsmith9 said:


> Ive been addicted to this board ever since I place my first offer on a contract a little over three weeks ago.  And reading everyone posts has given me add-onitis.  Ive since made two other offers on two other contracts.  One was rejected over the weekend and Im waiting to hear from the seller on the second offer I made.
> 
> This board has encouraged me to make some ridicules low ball offers in the event I trip across a desperate seller (motivated seller is what my brokers call them), and take the chance that the contract passes ROFR.  If Disney buys it back nothing lost, it not then I hopefully get a great deal.



My second offer got rejected.  Ill keep looking until I find that motivated seller and that killer deal.


----------



## hellerjw

grumpynprincess said:


> HHI 200 pts/$40 PP sept UY, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing



That is a great price, looks like you got it for about $49/pt with all the costs factored in. We have an offer in place now for a 200pt HHI contract and if it passes we should get it for around $54/pt with all the fees included. I thought we were getting a good deal but it looks like you have us beat. Congrats!


----------



## Donald is #1

Hi everyone!   I'm heading out on a 2 week vacation early on Wednesday morning and I am not sure if I will be on tomorrow night or not.  If I don't update over the next 2 weeks (I can never tell how internet service will be plus to be honest how much time I will have in the evenings to update)  dont' worry.  I'll be back on Memorial Day and will update during the first week of June.

I'm starting my trip at Disneyland (first time! ) using my VGC points and then I'll be visiting multiple National Park sites in southern California.

Again, don't worry, I'll be back.


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

Donald is #1 said:


> Hi everyone!   I'm heading out on a 2 week vacation early on Wednesday morning and I am not sure if I will be on tomorrow night or not.  If I don't update over the next 2 weeks (I can never tell how internet service will be plus to be honest how much time I will have in the evenings to update)  dont' worry.  I'll be back on Memorial Day and will update during the first week of June.
> 
> I'm starting my trip at Disneyland (first time! ) using my VGC points and then I'll be visiting multiple National Park sites in southern California.
> 
> Again, don't worry, I'll be back.


Have a fantabulous time!!!


----------



## Donald is #1

LouisianaDisneyFan said:


> Have a fantabulous time!!!




Thanks!


----------



## Honest John

Donald is #1 said:


> WAITING - OKW - original (2042):
> Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
> *Honest John--------- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26) non-member, TTS*
> bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf





Honest John said:


> First time potential DVCer here.
> 
> ROFR contract submitted to Disney today. 150 pts @ OKW.  $65.5/pt.  October Use Year.  Buyer pays closing and 2010 MF.
> 
> 129 banked points from '09 plus all '10 points and all '11 points.
> 
> Will keep the forum updated on the response; our agent (from The Timeshare Store -- great during the whole process) thinks it will probably pass through Disney's ROFR without issue.



Just heard back from TTS with our congratulations email that Disney is waiving their right to purchase and the contract is ours.


----------



## godalejunior

Honest John said:


> Just heard back from TTS with our congratulations email that Disney is waiving their right to purchase and the contract is ours.



How long did it take you to go through rofr? It has been a week so far for us. I am not a patient person. 


Edit: I found it...looks like it took you three weeks....that seems to be the going wait.


----------



## Honest John

As you saw...we submitted on 4/26.  We heard back today on 5/18.  So, 22 days.


----------



## horselover

Honest John said:


> Just heard back from TTS with our congratulations email that Disney is waiving their right to purchase and the contract is ours.



Congratulations!


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

Honest John said:


> As you saw...we submitted on 4/26.  We heard back today on 5/18.  So, 22 days.


Hmmm, our broker said ours went in on the 26th too, but I haven't gotten any word yet... =(


----------



## mrsmith9

Honest John said:


> As you saw...we submitted on 4/26.  We heard back today on 5/18.  So, 22 days.



we submitted on May 22 (26 days ago) and still havent heard yet.  Who informed you the title agent or your real-estate broker?


----------



## mrsmith9

LouisianaDisneyFan said:


> Hmmm, our broker said ours went in on the 26th too, but I haven't gotten any word yet... =(



Who is your broker?


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

mrsmith9 said:


> Who is your broker?


We found the contract we wanted through Shontell at dvcbyresale.com. Nobody else had the resort/number of points/UY combination that we wanted available when we were ready to buy. We paid a lot more per point than I've seen on other contracts, so I'm not nervous about passing ROFR. Perhaps there was a hold up with submitting the contract... We were told on April 23rd that the contract would be submitted on Monday, April 26th, but I didn't get a followup email to confirm that it actually went in.


----------



## pinkpixie0920

Hi!

We just found out today that we passed ROFR! We got 150 points at BCV for $79 with a use year in March. All points for 2010 as well. We are very excited! We do not own any other properties. We did this through the Time share store. I highly recommend them!

Another thing to add our information was sent to Disney on 4/21 and we passed on 5/18.


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

pinkpixie0920 said:


> Hi!
> 
> We just found out today that we passed ROFR! We got 150 points at BCV for $79 with a use year in March. All points for 2010 as well. We are very excited! We do not own any other properties. We did this through the Time share store. I highly recommend them!
> 
> Another thing to add our information was sent to Disney on 4/21 and we passed on 5/18.


Ahh, this makes me feel better. Perhaps they are running slower on some of the properties with ROFR. Congrats on your purchase and WELCOME HOME! =)


----------



## pinkpixie0920

LouisianaDisneyFan said:


> Ahh, this makes me feel better. Perhaps they are running slower on some of the properties with ROFR. Congrats on your purchase and WELCOME HOME! =)



Thanks so much! Yeah if you submitted on 4/26 you will probably hear something on Friday or Monday. Good luck!


----------



## mrsmith9

We submitted on 04/21/10 (25 days ago).  We were expecting to hear something today.  Growing evermore impatient I contacted our broker/agent only to learn that someone screwed something up because additional paperwork had to be sent into Disney on 04/30/10, all delaying the process further.


----------



## momsully

Just made an offer for an add on at AKL. February use year, 110 points, no points until February 2011 - $75/point. I have no idea if it will pass ROFR but it was almost the exact contract we were looking for (actually wanted 100) and I don't need the 2010 points so if the lower price point passes I will be excited!


----------



## Honest John

mrsmith9 said:


> we submitted on May 22 (26 days ago) and still havent heard yet.  Who informed you the title agent or your real-estate broker?



The real estate broker.


----------



## lilpooh108

pinkpixie0920 said:


> Hi!
> 
> We just found out today that we passed ROFR! We got 150 points at BCV for $79 with a use year in March. All points for 2010 as well. We are very excited! We do not own any other properties. We did this through the Time share store. I highly recommend them!
> 
> Another thing to add our information was sent to Disney on 4/21 and we passed on 5/18.



That is so interesting! We submitted for ROFR on 4/21 as well and past Tuesday of last week.  Most other people that passed ROFR on 5/11 last week submitted around the same time as us.  I wonder why they looked at your contract for an "extra" week?  I am not familiar with BCV--is $79/pt a really good deal?


----------



## pinkpixie0920

lilpooh108 said:


> That is so interesting! We submitted for ROFR on 4/21 as well and past Tuesday of last week.  Most other people that passed ROFR on 5/11 last week submitted around the same time as us.  I wonder why they looked at your contract for an "extra" week?  I am not familiar with BCV--is $79/pt a really good deal?



I know it doesn't normally sell for less than $80 so maybe that is why. 

On a side note, where does everyone get the art for this signature? I mean the ones that have the animal and then the resort under it. For example BCV has a seahorse and then says BCV under it. I have also seen ones that resemble tickers but aren't tickers. Does anyone know what I am talking about?


----------



## MickeyT

LouisianaDisneyFan said:


> We were told on April 23rd that the contract would be submitted on Monday, April 26th, but I didn't get a followup email to confirm that it actually went in.



We had all our paperwork in and was told ours would be submitted on April 23rd. Makes me feel better to come here where I have fellow 'waiters'.



pinkpixie0920 said:


> Hi!
> 
> We just found out today that we passed ROFR! We got 150 points at BCV for $79 with a use year in March. All points for 2010 as well. We are very excited! We do not own any other properties. We did this through the Time share store. I highly recommend them!
> 
> Another thing to add our information was sent to Disney on 4/21 and we passed on 5/18.



Close to our offer. BCV 250pts at $78. Feb YU.



mrsmith9 said:


> We submitted on 04/21/10 (25 days ago).  We were expecting to hear something today.  Growing evermore impatient I contacted our broker/agent only to learn that someone (either my real-estate agent/broker or Title Agent) screwed something up because additional paperwork had to be sent into Disney on 04/30/10, all delaying the process further.
> 
> Ive seen other post on this board and others trashing our title agency for screwing up and confusing paperwork relating to different contracts.



This is what scares me. I will give it until tomorrow to give agent a call.


----------



## Donald is #1

Honest John, pinkpixie0920, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

momsully, good luck with your contract! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34447537&postcount=1755

'08 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to navy for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data.  

'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

thewesterberg---------  40 AKV (Dec) $96, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 11/20, passed 12/11)
-----------------------------------------
757hokie------------ 160 AKV (Dec) $85, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/19) non-member
Poopachino---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $88, 158 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/26, passed 2/12)
Twinsmomma-------- 160 AKV (???) $87 (passed 2/12)
Krousfive------------ 160 AKV (Mar) $91.5, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/20)
kelly4me------------- 160 AKV (Feb) $88, 84 SSR Dev. pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/27, passed 3/11) non-member, TSS
vladimir10----------- 200 AKV (Sep) $90, 86 08' pts, seller paid closing and '09 mf (passed 3/18)
dnet---------------- 100 AKV (Apr) $84 (passed 4/29)
katieandemismom---- 100 AKV (Sep) $90, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 5/7, passed 5/12)
Humbug-------------  50 AKV (Dec) $85, 1 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/14)
WDWEPCOT--------- 160 AKV (Sep) $84, 19 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 5/14, passed 5/22)
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
Family-Of-4--------- 100 BCV (Apr) $90, no '08 pts, one '09 pt, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (passed 12/14)
-----------------------------------------
Pooh Fan----------- 150 BCV (Aug) $87, 1 '08 pt, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/8/09, passed 1/19)
wdwfanatic316-----  60 BCV (Feb) $97, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/15, passed 1/26)
ser----------------  25 BCV (Mar) $94, all '09 pts (passed 2/5)
Jacky------------- 110 BCV (Aug) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/30, passed 2/8)
BigDogMom7------ 100 BCV (Apr) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
jlester-------------- 100 BCV (Feb) $87, all '08 & '09 pts
podsnel------------- 100 BCV (Jun) $92.5, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/25, passed 4/21)
goofy370----------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93 (sub 3/31, passed 4/29)
alirwalsh4---------- 150 BCV (Aug) $86, all '09 pts (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
tortoni------------- 150 BCV (Aug) $93, 149 banked pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/6)
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
*pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Melani---------------  70 BWV (Apr) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 12/11) TTS
ohtarabell------------ 150 BWV (Mar) $81, 90 '07 pts, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 11/25, passed 12/11)
AshleyMWC----------- 150 BWV (Apr) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/11) non-member 
NJ Mets fan----------- 200 BWV (Feb) $80, 200 banked '07 pts, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 11/28, passed 12/11)
mrebuck-------------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 133 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12) non-member
mrebuck-------------- 160 BWV (Sep) $80, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/12)  non-member
Debbie Jean------------  50 BWV (Sep) $85, 28 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
cdhheidi--------------- 100 BWV (Dec) $82, 80 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/15, passed 12/24)
lapeter-------------- 210 BWV (Mar) $75, 11 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/29)
-----------------------------------------
danv3--------------- 100 BWV (Oct) $86, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 and '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mfs (sub 1/9, passed 1/19) non-member
Ella's Mom----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $80, 110 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6, passed 1/19)
meuseman----------- 50 BWV (Oct) $83, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, Buyer pays closing and '09 MF (sub 1/28, passed 2/7)
hjic15102-----------  50 BWV (Sep) $84, all '07 pt, all 08 pts, all 09 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays '09 MF (sub 1/26, passed 2/9) GMAC 
Eliza'sMom---------- 170 BWV (Jun) $76, 132 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20)
kstrong001--------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/6, passed 2/20 ) non-members, **********.com
habg1------------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 100 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/12)
stuartsong--------- 800 BWV (Aug) $77, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
AnthonyB--------- 200 BWV (Feb) $77, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 3/17)
ABE4DISNEY------- 222 BWV (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/28)
work2play--------- 100 BWV (Sep) $82, 25 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/27, passed 4/29)
Ctsplaysinrain----- 50 BWV (???) $85, all '08 pts (sub 4/17, passed 5/5) non-member 
wdwnut---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $76.5, 3 banked '07 pts, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/5) member, TSS
The Red Head(seller)-- 170 BWV (Jun) $82, 66 reservation pts, 75 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
jimanda44-------- 210 BWV (Aug) $80, 204 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/11)
DisneyMimi-------  75 BWV (Dec) $86, member
alice99------------ 60 BWV (Apr) $83, no '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (sub 4/10, passed 4/30) member
aesalsa---------- 150 BWV (Dec) $79, no '09 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays MFs until '11 (sub 5/13, passed 5/22) member,TSS
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Simba's Mom---------  50 HHI (Aug) $60, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/13/09)
lulu2-----------------  60 HHI (Jun) $??, all '08 pts banked, all '09 pts (passed 4/21)
mcmeekin------------ 170 HHI (Feb) $60, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 5/5)
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
dizhoni-------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf, member (passed 12/21)
kdhjlm-------------- 100 OKW (Feb) $70, 100 banked '07 pts, 100 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 12/23)
heynowirv----------- 190 OKW (Aug) $72, 190 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 mf (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull---------------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
WebmasterDoc (seller)-- 230 OKW (Sep) $71, 145 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/24)
Tigger & Eeyore-------  75 OKW (Sep) $70, 65 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 1/23, passed 2/12) member
Tikihula---------------  55 OKW (Oct) $70 (sub 2/2, passed 2/11)
DeeDeeDis------------  ?? OKW (passed 2/20)
Kmango (seller)------- 100 OKW (Sep) $70, 88 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/21) **********
LadybugMomma------ 175 OKW (Feb) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 3/4, passed 3/12)
mykidslovesdisney----  55 OKW (???) $75 (passed 4/17)
Kelblum-------------- 220 OKW (Dec) $68, 220 banked '07 pts, 155 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 4/30)
jbray---------------- 230 OKW (Aug) $67, 2 '07 pts, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 4/6, passed 5/2)
michigankevin--------  65 OKW (Oct) $74, all '07, '08 & '09 pts  (passed 5/5) TTS
mrs. magoo---------- 100 OKW (Apr) $70, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/5) non-member
gbsb1011------------ 210 OKW (Dec) $68, 208 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/5)
Buckeye Fan--------- 100 OKW (Dec) $68, 27 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/5) Member
RevBob-------------- 200 OKW (Apr) $60, 23 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub  4/19, passed 5/6)
vinny&lynn---------- 210 OKW (Sep) $67, 96 banked pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 5/6)
garrettevie---------- 150 OKW (???) $65, buyer pays closing (passed 5/7)
Djsgoofy------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $68, all '09 pts (sub 5/10, passed 5/13)
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
*Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
CdnKayDee---------- 230 OKW (Feb) $75, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/6) TSS
px57chevy---------- 230 OKW (Oct) $72, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays costs (sub 3/19, passed 4/18)
jbdisneymom13-------  60 OKW (Sep) $78, all '09 pts (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
disneydadrrm---------  50 OKW (Mar) $75 (passed 5/6)
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
anabelle (seller)------ 200 SSR (???) $68.5, 193 '09 pts (passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
wendyinoc-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $82, buyer pays closing (passed 1/7/09) member
ACDSNY (seller)------  60 SSR (Feb) $82, 4 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 1/7)
ELKHUNTER---------- 270 SSR (Sep) $68.52, 4 banked '07 pts, 171 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/2, passed 1/8 ) non-member
viperlarsen----------- 210 SSR (Jun) $65, 53 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 1/20) non-member
chatchdvc-----------  50 SSR (Apr) $78, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 coming, buyer pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/5, passed 1/21) member
tinkertastic---------- 100 SSR (Oct) $74, 100 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/21) non-member
charvel67-----------  60 SSR (Apr) $77, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/24) non-member
Shooby doo--------- 175 SSR (Jun) $68, 89 '09 pts (passed 1/27) TTS
pebbles37---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $68, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 1/29)
culli---------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $70, 9 banked '07 pts, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and '08 mf, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 2/4) members
PoohBear543------- 200 SSR (Dec) $69, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/9) non-members
PoohBear543's parents- 220 SSR (???) $74, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing (passed 2/9) non-members
littlestar------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $71, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 2/12)
judith1108--------- 150 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/20)
chris@meinecke-richa- 115 SSR (Mar) $70, 83 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer/seller split closing costs 50/50 (passed 2/20)
msd1962------------ 130 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 2/12, passed 2/20) non-member
wtpclc-------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $72, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 2/10, passed 2/20) members TSS
mecllap------------- 130 SSR (Feb) $70, all '09 pts (sub 2/9, passed 2/20)
dsc7161------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 2/14, passed 2/20) TSS
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays '09 mf
tringrove-----------  50 SSR (Oct) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 2/24)
hbsprite------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $70, 28 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 3/3)
dinahfig------------ 225 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 2/20, passed 3/6)
Tink&PirateMama--- 170 SSR (Dec) $67, 138 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 3/3, passed 3/11)
CMOORE185-------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 156 '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (passed 3/6)
O&PsDad----------  120 SSR (Aug) $71, 79 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/13)
happyfoot----------200 SSR (Jun) $67, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/14, passed 3/17) non-member
disneyfam27------- 150 SSR (Dec) $70, all '08 pts (sub 3/12, passed 3/18) non-member
firedog83---------- 270 SSR (Dec) $67, 260 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 3/18)
tomandrobin------- 400 SSR (Apr) $63.75, 400 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 3/20, passed 4/15)
logan115---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $68, 160 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 points, buyer pays closing and '09 MFs (passed 4/23) DVC Resales
minniekissedme----- 300 SSR (Mar) $65, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/18, passed 4/14) DVCbyResale
bob_and_mary----- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/6, passed 4/30) non-members
mamabear2--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $68 (passed 4/30)
M5ward------------ 150 SSR (Oct) $72, 115 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/8, passed 4/30) members
mickeywho?----------  50 SSR (Dec) $77, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/14, passed 5/5) members, TSS
hungerbell----------- ??? SSR (???) $68 (passed 5/6)
tay72699------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $74, all '09 pts (sub 4/27, passed 5/6)
1Robins------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 4/29, passed 5/6)
goofy js 70--------- 300 SSR (Oct) $67, 260 '08, all '09, and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
DISHoppy---------- 130 SSR (Aug) $70, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 4/24, passed 5/6)
Dishy24-------------- 130 SSR (Sep) $70 (sub 4/20, passed 5/6)
m1ckeym0use1-------  50 SSR (Dec) $73, 4 '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 5/7)
sanbornangel--------- 140 SSR (Apr) $67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 4/17, passed 5/5)
macnodos------------ 220 SSR (Dec) $66, 12 '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 5/6, passed 5/13)
Dasha--------------- 175 SSR (Oct) $70, 175 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/13)
sallysue66----------- 100 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 mf (passed 5/28) TSS
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member, **********.com
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
frkymcky----------- 111 VB (Feb) $62, 111 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 12/8, passed 12/24)
-----------------------------------------
edbull--------------  60 VB (Aug) $50, all '08 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/9/09)
Dasha------------- 150 VB (Mar) $50, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts buyer pays closing (passed 1/24) member
CFedor1-----------  50 VB (Apr) $52, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 3/17)
Dasha------------- 300 VB (Apr) $51, 300 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/24) member 
DVC Gary----------  25 VB (Dec) $65, all '08 & '09 pts , buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 3/30, passed 4/29) non-member, TTS
schwenksvillemouse-  50 VB (Feb) $60 (passed 5/5)
hygienejean---------- 50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/21, passed 5/28) member
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Pirate at Heart------- 200 VWL (Apr) $74, 46 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/8/09)
VLee-----------------  25 VWL (Jun) $83, no '08 pts, 7 banked '09 pts (passed 1/09)
Oshawa-------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 1/5/09, passed 1/19)TSS
Tozzie----------------  50 VWL (Feb) $86, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 1/21) member
Sandisw--------------  50 VWL (Oct) $83, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/6/09, passed 1/24) non-member
Metsoskil------------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, all '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/13, passed 1/13) non-member
DJmommy------------  64 VWL (Aug) $77, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 1/12, passed 1/26) member
dandave-------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 1/9, passed 1/28) non-members
tgropp---------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 2/7)
breick--------------- 170 VWL (Dec) $77, 27 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 1/29, passed 2/7) members
mcorbo (seller) ------ 200 VWL (Oct) $76, 124 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays all '09 mf (sub 01/21/09, passed 2/10)
Anna114------------  75 VWL (Oct) $80, 9 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/1, passed 4/30) non-member, TTS
Anna114------------  50 VWL (Oct) $80 (sub 4/18, passed 5/5) non-member
Pirate Jack----------  25 VWL (Aug) $84, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/10, passed 5/5)
'Countingmom-------  40 VWL (Oct) $85, 40 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 4/22, passed 5/6) TSS
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
rodserry----------  65 AKV (Sep) $96, 0 '08 pts, all '09 pts (ROFR'D 1/24/09)
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 300 BCV (Feb) $77
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
stuartsong--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $70, 214 banked points
Mama2Matthew---- 150 BWV (Sep) $76 all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays 09 MF(ROFR 3/17)
Coastie----------- 150 BWV (Dec) $75, no points till '10, seller pays closing  (ROFR 5/5)
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
kelly4me---------- 320 HHI (Feb) $56, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/17, ROFR 4/15/09) member, TSS
nickspace------------ 110 HHI (Jun) $54.77, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing (ROFR 5/6) member
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
squirrlygirl (seller)--- 160 SSR (Jun) $68, 11 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 3/25, ROFR 4/24)
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
GrumpyBa*D--------- 150 VWL (Dec)  $73, 1 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer & seller split mf, Member, TSS
Djsgoofy------------- 240 VWL (Mar) $71, 240 banked '08 pts (sub 5/1, ROFR 5/8)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
*momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts*


*WAITING - BCV:*
MickeyT------------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
tdhc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $??, 108 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/22)


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*
godalejunior--------- 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9)


*WAITING - VWL:*
horselover------------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts,buy


----------



## mrsmith9

Passed ROFR


50pts SSR, June UY, 47 banked 2009 + 50 for 2010 + 50 for 2011. $74 per point. Buyer pays 2010 MF's, and $450 in closing costs.

Submitted 4/22/2010, additional information (contract clarification) resubmitted on 4/30/2010, passed 05/19/2010 (27 days).


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

mrsmith9 said:


> Passed ROFR


Congrats! We're still waiting... =(


----------



## feiden

feiden------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18/10)


----------



## MickeyT

Well Brethren.

I got the call!

I passed!

280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-memberSoon to be Ex Non Member!!!

Thanks to everyone for listening and helping me endure the waiting. It's hard to be patient with something that is going to affect the next 30 years of your families life!


----------



## godalejunior

MickeyT said:


> Well Brethren.
> 
> I got the call!
> 
> I passed!
> 
> 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
> 
> Thanks to everyone for listening and helping me endure the waiting. It's hard to be patient with something that is going to affect the next 30 years of your families life!



Congrats! 

We are waiting......when did you go to rofr?


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

Well, after seeing all of the updates on ROFR, I wrote to our closing agent today to find out if they had heard anything. It seemed like everybody else who submitted the same day as us heard back this past Tuesday. I just got an email from the closing agent saying they had "just received notice" that we passed ROFR. I still haven't received a phone call or email from our broker about it. So here's the info: 

BWV 50 pts, August UY, all 2010 and 2011 points. $87/point, buyer pays 2010 MF and all closing costs (yep, we paid premium price...). Submitted 4/26, passed ROFR 5/21.


----------



## MickeyT

godalejunior said:


> Congrats!
> 
> We are waiting......when did you go to rofr?



Submitted 4/23 which was a Friday so may have actually went in on Monday 4/26. Thanks!



LouisianaDisneyFan said:


> Well, after seeing all of the updates on ROFR, I wrote to our closing agent today to find out if they had heard anything. It seemed like everybody else who submitted the same day as us heard back this past Tuesday. I just got an email from the closing agent saying they had "just received notice" that we passed ROFR. I still haven't received a phone call or email from our broker about it. So here's the info:
> 
> BWV 50 pts, August UY, all 2010 and 2011 points. $87/point, buyer pays 2010 MF and all closing costs (yep, we paid premium price...). Submitted 4/26, passed ROFR 5/21.



Congratulations LDF! I have been pulling for you because our timeframes were so close.


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

MickeyT said:


> Congratulations LDF! I have been pulling for you because our timeframes were so close.


Thanks, Mike. Congrats to you as well!!! =)


----------



## DizneyNutz

We just made an offer on 50 points VWL at $82.00/Pt to increase our holding. No points remaining for 2010 and 50 points coming in Dec. 2011. Now we will see if we get through ROFR. Please send Pixie Dust.


----------



## horselover

LouisianaDisneyFan said:


> Well, after seeing all of the updates on ROFR, I wrote to our closing agent today to find out if they had heard anything. It seemed like everybody else who submitted the same day as us heard back this past Tuesday. I just got an email from the closing agent saying they had "just received notice" that we passed ROFR. I still haven't received a phone call or email from our broker about it. So here's the info:
> 
> BWV 50 pts, August UY, all 2010 and 2011 points. $87/point, buyer pays 2010 MF and all closing costs (yep, we paid premium price...). Submitted 4/26, passed ROFR 5/21.



Congratulations!   



DizneyNutz said:


> We just made an offer on 50 points VWL at $82.00/Pt to increase our holding. No points remaining for 2010 and 50 points coming in Dec. 2011. Now we will see if we get through ROFR. Please send Pixie Dust.



Good luck to you.  I'm waiting on a VWL contract myself.  My offer was less than yours though so now I'm a bit worried.  Fingers crossed for both of us.


----------



## DizneyNutz

horselover said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to you.  I'm waiting on a VWL contract myself.  My offer was less than yours though so now I'm a bit worried.  Fingers crossed for both of us.



Thank You! We didn"t quibble much because 50 point contracts don"t come around everyday and that is just what we wanted to add to our current holding. Here's to us both!


----------



## Good Ol Gal

DizneyNutz said:


> We just made an offer on 50 points VWL at $82.00/Pt to increase our holding. No points remaining for 2010 and 50 points coming in Dec. 2011. Now we will see if we get through ROFR. Please send Pixie Dust.



well I guess you're who I blame!  I wanted that


----------



## DizneyNutz

Yeah those 50 point contracts don't hang around at all. So we jumped on it because it was a perfect increase to our existing VWL contract Here's some Pixie Dust for another one to show up soon for you.


----------



## n2mm

I've been watching this tread as I'm thinking of buying resale for the first time ever.  The prices are too good to go to MS and buy.  Since I want to keep my April UY, that really limits me.  I check the TSS every day, sometimes twice a day, but nothing yet.  What other companies would folks recommend in addition to the TSS?  I'm thinking another 100 points, most likely at SSR or OKW.  Since I'm not in a hurry, I can play the waiting game.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

n2mm said:


> I've been watching this tread as I'm thinking of buying resale for the first time ever.  The prices are too good to go to MS and buy.  Since I want to keep my April UY, that really limits me.  I check the TSS every day, sometimes twice a day, but nothing yet.  What other companies would folks recommend in addition to the TSS?  I'm thinking another 100 points, most likely at SSR or OKW.  Since I'm not in a hurry, I can play the waiting game.



I've used both of the following and been happy with the them.

**** and Jaki at **********.com

or Shontell at dvcbyresale.com

Fidelity is the Disney recommended seller and **** and Jaki will cobroker with them so you might be able to contact them, tell them what you're looking for and they could check on what they have also.


----------



## breick

5/21 - submitted offer (which was accepted) for 100 pts at VWL, Dec use year with 100 banked '09 pts and all '10 and '11 pts, $80 per point, buyer pay closing and '10 dues, (current members).  Waiting for seller to sign and go to Disney for ROFR.  Found it through Fidelity and asked **** to co-broker.


----------



## momsully

n2mm said:


> I've been watching this tread as I'm thinking of buying resale for the first time ever.  The prices are too good to go to MS and buy.  Since I want to keep my April UY, that really limits me.  I check the TSS every day, sometimes twice a day, but nothing yet.  What other companies would folks recommend in addition to the TSS?  I'm thinking another 100 points, most likely at SSR or OKW.  Since I'm not in a hurry, I can play the waiting game.




We did our first resale with the TSS but I just did an offer that was accepted earlier this week with Shontell. I had been watching for a February UY for 100points at AKL. Fingers crossed that this one gets through ROFR since we are only at $75/point.


----------



## Orsino

n2mm said:


> I've been watching this tread as I'm thinking of buying resale for the first time ever.  The prices are too good to go to MS and buy.  Since I want to keep my April UY, that really limits me.  I check the TSS every day, sometimes twice a day, but nothing yet.  What other companies would folks recommend in addition to the TSS?  I'm thinking another 100 points, most likely at SSR or OKW.  Since I'm not in a hurry, I can play the waiting game.



I suggest you contact **** at **********.com.
I was also shopping for 100 points at SSR. He listed an April UY with 100 points in an email to me. (I was looking for a fall UY). Maybe it is still there.


----------



## silmarg

n2mm said:


> I've been watching this tread as I'm thinking of buying resale for the first time ever.  The prices are too good to go to MS and buy.  Since I want to keep my April UY, that really limits me.  I check the TSS every day, sometimes twice a day, but nothing yet.  What other companies would folks recommend in addition to the TSS?  I'm thinking another 100 points, most likely at SSR or OKW.  Since I'm not in a hurry, I can play the waiting game.



as others have mentioned Jaki/**** and Shontell are both excellent (I have purchased or been ROFRd with each of them and they were pleasant to deal with).

They both co-broker with Fidelity(GMAC) - (TSS does not co-broker).  This is important as Fidelity probably has more inventory than TSS, Jaki/**** and Shontell combined (maybe times two).

I prefer dealing with Jaki/**** and/or Shonell vs Fidelity directly as Fidelity tacks on some odd closing costs (at least that was the case when I was buying... I think there was a recent Fidelity purchase that seemed to indicate that closing costs were reasonable w Fidelity).

Good luck w your purchase, I am sure you will find what you are looking for.  Just be patient.  Waiting the 30 ROFR days is a killer (I know, I had to do 3 before I got passed).


----------



## n2mm

Thanks for all of the advice.  I've added the others to my favorites to watch and have signed up for emails.  I own 6 contracts now, but this would be my first time buying resell.  At the price I'm seeing lately, it really looks like a good deal, even though I would have to pay closing for the first time ever.


----------



## mike0035

Just got word on Fri. Dis has passed on or add on. It was exactly 3 weeks. 200 pt SSR 16 pts 2010, 200 pts 2011 $63 pp. This is our 3rd add-on, other 2 direct from Dis, and I have to say so far everything has gone VERY smooth no problems. Lets hope the rest of the process is the same. If I had known then what I know now would have done all add-ons through TSS.


----------



## YodaQuant

The latest inventory of SSR contracts that I received from Fidelity (GMAC) had around 385 contracts for sale to choose from. Great selection.


----------



## breick

We are buying another VWL contract, so we decided to sell our very first contract - 25 OKW pts.  I faxed the paperwork to **** yesterday and he emailed me that it sold today!  (25 OKW pts @ $80 per pt, March use year, all '10 and '11 pts available, buyer pays closing and '10 dues)  So we will do the paperwork and send it off to Disney.


----------



## Artgraph

200 SSR closed @ $66/point, May 18.


----------



## mrsmith9

silmarg said:


> I prefer dealing with Jaki/**** and/or Shonell vs Fidelity directly as Fidelity tacks on some odd closing costs (at least that was the case when I was buying... I think there was a recent Fidelity purchase that seemed to indicate that closing costs were reasonable w Fidelity).



Fidelity still has unusually high closing costs as compared to the other brokers.  They add a $195 fee to every transaction

For a small $4,500 add-on contract Fidelity wanted to charge $645 in closing costs (14% of the contract price).  The same $4,500 contract from TTS (www.dvc-resales.com/) had $322 in closing costs; from dvcbyresale.com it was $365; and from Jaki/**** (**********.com) it was $450.


----------



## YodaQuant

Kind of a funny update (although not for me) since I'm the one who thought Fidelity's closing costs were attractive. 

I just received a call to let me know that there is an additional $195 fee someone forgot to list on the closing statement, so I need to pay that to complete the transaction... 

Still got a good deal per point, but will likely shop around in the future due to this.




silmarg said:


> as others have mentioned Jaki/**** and Shontell are both excellent (I have purchased or been ROFRd with each of them and they were pleasant to deal with).
> 
> They both co-broker with Fidelity(GMAC) - (TSS does not co-broker).  This is important as Fidelity probably has more inventory than TSS, Jaki/**** and Shontell combined (maybe times two).
> 
> I prefer dealing with Jaki/**** and/or Shonell vs Fidelity directly as Fidelity tacks on some odd closing costs (at least that was the case when I was buying... I think there was a recent Fidelity purchase that seemed to indicate that closing costs were reasonable w Fidelity).
> 
> Good luck w your purchase, I am sure you will find what you are looking for.  Just be patient.  Waiting the 30 ROFR days is a killer (I know, I had to do 3 before I got passed).


----------



## mrsmith9

YodaQuant said:


> Kind of a funny update (although not for me) since I'm the one who thought Fidelity's closing costs were attractive.
> 
> I just received a call to let me know that there is an additional $195 fee someone forgot to list on the closing statement, so I need to pay that to complete the transaction...
> 
> Still got a good deal per point, but will likely shop around in the future due to this.



Because Fidelity does have a larger selection of contracts available I was contemplated making an offer and including in that offer the maximum I was willing to pay in closing costs and what closing services were required, and making the seller responsible for all other costs.

Example Offer:
I hereby offer to pay $xx,xxx for contract # xxx.xxx.  Offer is inclusive of purchase price, 2010 maintenance fees, administration fees, agency fees, brokerage fees, closing services, commissions, Deed Recording Fees, Document Stamps, Developer Fees, Estoppel Fees, ROFR Recording Fees, Taxes, Title Insurance, Title Search, and all other associated closing costs.  Seller is responsible for all other commissions, fees, and costs associated with sale.  Offer represents a 0.xxxx% interest in unit XX at <Home Resort> which equated to XXX home resort points; including <amount of current/banked points>, <amount of current/borrowed points>, and <amount of next years points available>.  Closing Services to include Title Search, Title Insurance, Payment of Estoppel Fee to Developer, Payment of all State and County Taxes and Fees associated with sale, Document Stamps, Recording ROFR Waiver with County and all associated fees, Recording Deed with County and all associated fees, disbursement of funds to agents and brokers, disbursement of funds to seller.

A offer/contract like this may have saved you from paying that $195 fee sprung on you at the last minute, it would have been the sellers responsibility.


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

YodaQuant said:


> Kind of a funny update (although not for me) since I'm the one who thought Fidelity's closing costs were attractive.
> 
> I just received a call to let me know that there is an additional $195 fee someone forgot to list on the closing statement, so I need to pay that to complete the transaction...
> 
> Still got a good deal per point, but will likely shop around in the future due to this.


Wow, that's very unprofessional of them! Was this fee listed in the estimate of costs you received when you made your offer? It seems to me that if they provided the closing statement and that you and the seller signed off on it, they should eat that fee themselves. This certainly has made me think twice about doing business with them. Thanks for the update, YQ.

P.S. - Where do you find the listings that Fidelity has? I've gone to their site and requested a contact several times, but no one ever writes back!


----------



## bookwormde

Here is the basics for a bunch of listings, most of which are fidelity's. I just called my broker (carrie) and she got me the information.

http://www.timesharesonly.com/destinations/united-states/florida/lake-buena-vista

my broker

http://www.atimeshare.com/disney/buy-disney.html

bookwormde


----------



## silmarg

LouisianaDisneyFan said:


> P.S. - Where do you find the listings that Fidelity has? I've gone to their site and requested a contact several times, but no one ever writes back!



Unlike TSS, Jaki/**** and Shontelle where they are pretty darned responsive to buyers, it seems to me that Fidelity is only responsive to sellers.

Its almost as if they are satisfied being the listing agent and will let Jaki/**** and Shontelle find the buyers for them.

Just my opinion.


----------



## YodaQuant

The inventory is emailed to me by: Rich.Marquette@fidelityresales.com
You can probably send him an email and request the current DVC inventories.

The fee wasn't on the itemized bill, which I had a certified bank check written to match. Now I have to send another check or pay by CC for the omission.



LouisianaDisneyFan said:


> Wow, that's very unprofessional of them! Was this fee listed in the estimate of costs you received when you made your offer? It seems to me that if they provided the closing statement and that you and the seller signed off on it, they should eat that fee themselves. This certainly has made me think twice about doing business with them. Thanks for the update, YQ.
> 
> P.S. - Where do you find the listings that Fidelity has? I've gone to their site and requested a contact several times, but no one ever writes back!


----------



## YodaQuant

They did well by me, but I think you have to contact the right person. I would not rely on their website or its info request/contact forms. I don't care for the website at all.



silmarg said:


> Unlike TSS, Jaki/**** and Shontelle where they are pretty darned responsive to buyers, it seems to me that Fidelity is only responsive to sellers.
> 
> Its almost as if they are satisfied being the listing agent and will let Jaki/**** and Shontelle find the buyers for them.
> 
> Just my opinion.


----------



## njanimalkingdom

SSR 30 Points
$65.00 a point 
28 banked points
Used Fidelity
JUNE UY
Seller paid $200.00 towards closing fees
Buyer pays 2010 member fees.


----------



## AgentP

Passed ROFR on 05/21/2010, SSR, 160 Points, December Use Year, $67/point.  Can't wait to make my first reservaton


----------



## godalejunior

Hot dog!

Just heard from TSS....we passed! 

200 points at VGC...Dec. Use year. $84 per point 

163 points to be used by Dec. 200 bankable 2009 points and 37 coming Dec. 2010. 

Not sure if I will be able to get anything to use the 163 points between now and when they expire....may look at doing a transfer sale.

New members!


----------



## HockeyKat

godalejunior said:


> Hot dog!
> 
> Just heard from TSS....we passed!
> 
> 200 points at VGC...Dec. Use year. $84 per point
> 
> 163 points to be used by Dec. 200 bankable 2009 points and 37 coming Dec. 2010.
> 
> Not sure if I will be able to get anything to use the 163 points between now and when they expire....may look at doing a transfer sale.
> 
> New members!



CONGRATS!!

Between now and Dec 2010?  You should find plenty of availability.

You can't transfer them, though, banked points are not eligible for transfer, or at least they weren't the last time I looked (someone else correct me here if I am wrong?).


----------



## godalejunior

HockeyKat said:


> CONGRATS!!
> 
> Between now and Dec 2010?  You should find plenty of availability.
> 
> You can't transfer them, though, banked points are not eligible for transfer, or at least they weren't the last time I looked (someone else correct me here if I am wrong?).



The 163 were borrowed from 2010....obviously I am new but I thought you could transfer borrowed points. 

Hopefully we can use them and I don't have to worry about it!


----------



## HockeyKat

godalejunior said:


> The 163 were borrowed from 2010....obviously I am new but I thought you could transfer borrowed points.
> 
> Hopefully we can use them and I don't have to worry about it!



Ah... unless the rules have changed recently, you can only transfer points from that use year.   Banked points can't be borrowed, borrowed points can't be banked, and neither can be transferred.      

However, we closed on our contract about 4 weeks ago and were able to book a 3 day trip with a 3 days notice, and extend our September trip out and get BWV standard, no less.   You shouldn't have a problem booking, esp if your dates are somewhat flexible.


----------



## mickeys girl 52

godalejunior said:


> The 163 were borrowed from 2010....obviously I am new but I thought you could transfer borrowed points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your buy. Great price for a new resort.
> It is true you cant transfer borrowed points but you can get Davids rentals to rent them out. I have read good things about him although I have never used him myself. I think he pays $10.00 a point so that would give you back some of the money you paid out.


----------



## horselover

horselover said:


> Submitted to Disney today.  75 VWL, Feb. UY, $77/pt., 75 '09 pts., 75 '10 & 75 going forward.  Buyer pays MFs, split closing.



Just got the word from Kevin that we also passed today!            Congrats to everyone else that passed as well.


----------



## godalejunior

mickeys girl 52 said:


> godalejunior said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 163 were borrowed from 2010....obviously I am new but I thought you could transfer borrowed points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your buy. Great price for a new resort.
> It is true you cant transfer borrowed points but you can get Davids rentals to rent them out. I have read good things about him although I have never used him myself. I think he pays $10.00 a point so that would give you back some of the money you paid out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you...I am going to try to get something at VGC between now and the end of December...I would like to use the points if at all possible!
> 
> Congrats horselover!!!!
> 
> PS. I guess I should also add in that the seller paid all closing and we only pay MF's on the 37 points.
Click to expand...


----------



## bookwormde

Just got notice that my contract (I am the seller) passed ROFR. 150 OKW 2042 april @66.50

Now I have my 210 pt OKW left.

bookwormde


----------



## MickeyMaud

We are in the middle of a crazy purchase that may or may not go through.

Old Key West 200pts. $50 per point.  June use year.  21 points available 2010. Full 200 available 6/2011. Buyer pays closing.  Seller paid 2010 membership dues. Submitted 4/28. Passed 5/25.  Since then Buyer has backed out and then changed mind.  Hope to be a DVC owner soon.  Will keep you posted


----------



## CNPHILLY

We purchased an add-on of 150 pts. at Saratoga Springs; 115 2009 points currently available with 150 points coming on 12/1/10 and 150 coming on 12/1/11.  Paid $67 per point, and seller paid MFs on the 2009 AND 2010 points.


----------



## horselover

MickeyMaud said:


> We are in the middle of a crazy purchase that may or may not go through.
> 
> Old Key West 200pts. $50 per point.  June use year.  21 points available 2010. Full 200 available 6/2011. Buyer pays closing.  Seller paid 2010 membership dues. Submitted 4/28. Passed 5/25.  Since then Buyer has backed out and then changed mind.  Hope to be a DVC owner soon.  Will keep you posted



Good luck.  Hope everything works out.



CNPHILLY said:


> We purchased an add-on of 150 pts. at Saratoga Springs; 115 2009 points currently available with 150 points coming on 12/1/10 and 150 coming on 12/1/11.  Paid $67 per point, and seller paid MFs on the 2009 AND 2010 points.



Congrats!


----------



## Donald is #1

Hi everyone!  I'm finally back from my vacation!  Disneyland was a lot of fun (and the National Parks that I visited were also a lot of fun).  

mrsmith9, feiden, MickeyT, LouisianaDisneyFan, mike0035, Artgraph, njanimalkingdom, AgentP, godalejunior, horselover, CNPHILLY, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

DizneyNutz, breick, MickeyMaud, good luck with your contract! 

breick, good luck selling your contract! 

bookwormde, congratulations on selling your contract! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36693096&postcount=2637


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)
*MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
*LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed ROFR 5/21) *



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
*bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)*
*MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all ’09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member, **********.com
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
*mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)*
*feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) *
*mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member*
*Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member *
*njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf*
*AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)*
*CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
*horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)*
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
*momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts*


*WAITING - BCV:*


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
*breick (seller) ----  25 OKW (Mar) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23)*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
tdhc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $??, 108 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)



*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*



*WAITING - VWL:*
*DizneyNutz-----------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, member*
*breick--------------- 100 VWL (Dec) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/21) member*


----------



## Cap

I hadn't looked at this thread recently.  I'm surprised and amazed.  It looks as though DVC has essentially stopped doing any ROFR for Vero, Hilton Head, and Old Key West.  I would think that this would create much lower resale prices and really provide competition to DVC direct sales, except at California and Hawaii.

For The Timeshare Store - is this what you are seeing?  Your resales business should really be increasing.


----------



## YodaQuant

It's a great time to buy. I have been waiting for prices to come down since 2008, and they finally seem to be. We just finished closing on 200 points at SSR for $52 a point. I was ROFR'd a few times on other offers, but this was the lowest offer I have ever made and it went through.



Cap said:


> I hadn't looked at this thread recently.  I'm surprised and amazed.  It looks as though DVC has essentially stopped doing any ROFR for Vero, Hilton Head, and Old Key West.  I would think that this would create much lower resale prices and really provide competition to DVC direct sales, except at California and Hawaii.
> 
> For The Timeshare Store - is this what you are seeing?  Your resales business should really be increasing.


----------



## TexasTom

YodaQuant said:


> It's a great time to buy. I have been waiting for prices to come down since 2008, and they finally seem to be. We just finished closing on 200 points at SSR for $52 a point. I was ROFR'd a few times on other offers, but this was the lowest offer I have ever made and it went through.



 I'm looking into making an offer for 130 pts at SSR resale. Did you get all the points for this year? Who paid for the MF and closing cost?


----------



## sabina720

Made offer on 130 BCV points, $80 per point.  All 130 points for 2010, buyer pays closing and mf.  Keeping my fingers crossed, was submitted to Disney on Wed!


----------



## cbnsoul

I just cleared ROFR for BLT!!!  We bought 100 points at $100/point with 100 2009 points (Dec use year) and all 100 points this December.  The seller paid annual dues on the 2009 points and we will pay dues for the 2010 points at closing. ROFR process took exactly 3 weeks.

Can't wait to book our first trip!


----------



## NAVY CAPTAIN

We just cleared ROFR for SSR!!! We bought 150 points at $64/point with 92 points (2010)  (April use year) and all 150 points next April. We will pay annual dues on the 92 points at closing. ROFR process took exactly 4 weeks


----------



## jillianjewels

2009 & 2010 points=110
55 points for Vero at $50.00 per point and seller pays half of closing...
We are sooooo happy with this deal and it we passed ROFR in less then 3 weeks.. Life is good


----------



## MISSINWDW

Just found out that we made it through ROFR! SSR 200 points Dec use year at $64 a point with 132 2009 points left! We paid closing. Soooo stoked right now!


----------



## MikeofRose&Mike

Just had a 170 BWV @ $68 submitted to ROFR on 6/1.  70 2010 left + 144 Borrowed 2011.  We are paying CC and the MF on 70 2010 pts, seller is paying MF on the 144 borrowed 2011 pts.
Waiting 4-6 weeks for Disney to decide is going to drive me nuts.


----------



## Donald is #1

cbnsoul, NAVY CAPTAIN, jillianjewels, MISSINWDW, congratulations on passing ROFR! 
sabina720, MikeofRose&Mike, good luck with your contracts! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36693096&postcount=2637


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
*cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)*



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed ROFR 5/21) 



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member, **********.com
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
*NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)*
*MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
*jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)*



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts


*WAITING - BCV:*
*sabina720----- 130 BCV (???) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2)*


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
*MikeofRose&Mike------ 170 BWV (???) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1)*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
breick (seller) ----  25 OKW (Mar) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
tdhc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $??, 108 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)



*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*



*WAITING - VWL:*
DizneyNutz-----------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, member
breick--------------- 100 VWL (Dec) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/21) member


----------



## Rose&Mike

MikeofRose&Mike said:


> Just had a 170 BWV @ $68 submitted to ROFR on 6/1.  70 2010 left + 144 Borrowed 2011.  We are paying CC and the MF on 70 2010 pts, seller is paying MF on the 144 borrowed 2011 pts.
> Waiting 4-6 weeks for Disney to decide is going to drive me nuts.



It's a June use year. Mike forgot to include it! And we are already members.

Thanks!


----------



## sabina720

Sorry forgot to include April use year, and we aren't members...Yet 



sabina720 said:


> Made offer on 130 BCV points, $80 per point.  All 130 points for 2010, buyer pays closing and mf.  Keeping my fingers crossed, was submitted to Disney on Wed!


----------



## jaydonoghue

150 points at BWV, December UY, $70/point.  All 2009/2010 points available.  Seller paid 2010 MF, buyer pays closing.

We submitted on 5/17, so only a 3 week turnaround.  

Very happy!


----------



## LeighHop

Found out we passed on our third resale contract this morning!

160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts seller pays 2010 MFs, buyer and seller split closing.

Submitted 5/17
Passed 6/7 (May have actually passed 6/4, but we were just notified this morning.)


----------



## brianbyard

100 BCV $80 Feb use year. Submitted 5/15 ROFR no '10 points all '11 points-disney exersized ROFR 5/7

Made new offer today 6/7/10

150 BCV  $83 128 '10 points all '11 points buyer pays MF's on '10 points


we'll see


----------



## C-Rad

*Passed ROFR:*
400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS


----------



## momsully

brianbyard said:


> 100 BCV $80 Feb use year. Submitted 5/15 ROFR no '10 points all '11 points-disney exersized ROFR 5/7
> 
> Made new offer today 6/7/10
> 
> 150 BCV  $83 128 '10 points all '11 points buyer pays MF's on '10 points
> 
> 
> we'll see




Sorry to hear that. Now I am nervous about my contract. It was for AKL, Feb use year, only $75/point. Should hear in the next week or so.


----------



## A_Princess'_Daddy

We submitted a contract on 6/2 that is in front of Disney right now.  We're buying 250 points at BWV, all 2009 and 2010 points intact, December use year.  We're paying all closing costs and membership fees.  Our price is only $70 per point, so we're a bit nervous but we shall see in about three weeks!  We're not currently members.  Did I forget any information?  I'm still learning the different conventions.


----------



## HockeyKat

A_Princess'_Daddy said:


> We submitted a contract on 6/2 that is in front of Disney right now.  We're buying 250 points at BWV, all 2009 and 2010 points intact, December use year.  We're paying all closing costs and membership fees.  Our price is only $70 per point, so we're a bit nervous but we shall see in about three weeks!  We're not currently members.  Did I forget any information?  I'm still learning the different conventions.



You should be okay.  I have seen them pass at $68, and ours (150 pts) passed at ~$72 ($75 but the sellers paid closing, so evened out to $72).  

Good luck!!


----------



## MrChris

Waiting for Disney's decision on this stripped contract:

180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 2011 pts + 174 borrowed 2012 pts, 6 2012 pts
buyer pays closing costs, seller pays estimated 2011 dues


----------



## Donald is #1

Rose&Mike, sabina720, thanks for the update! 

jaydonoghue, LeighHop, C-Rad, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

brianbyard, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised! 

brianbyard, A_Princess'_Daddy, MrChris, good luck with your contracts! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36693096&postcount=2637


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed ROFR 5/21) 
*jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)*
*C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS *



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member, **********.com
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
*LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
*brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)*



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts
*MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '10 pts, 174 borrowed '11 pts, 6 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf* 


*WAITING - BCV:*
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2) non-member
*brianbyard---- 150 BCV (???) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf*



*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
MikeofRose&Mike------ 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1)
*A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2) non-member*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
breick (seller) ----  25 OKW (Mar) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
tdhc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $??, 108 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)



*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*



*WAITING - VWL:*
DizneyNutz-----------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, member
breick--------------- 100 VWL (Dec) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/21) member


----------



## Donald is #1

MrChris said:


> Waiting for Disney's decision on this stripped contract:
> 
> 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 2011 pts + 174 borrowed 2012 pts, 6 2012 pts
> buyer pays closing costs, seller pays estimated 2011 dues




MrChris, I hope that you don't mind, but I modified the years of your points.   With a Mar UY, the current year's points will 2010 points and the seller would only have been able to borrow '11 pts.  Does that make sense?


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

brianbyard said:


> 100 BCV $80 Feb use year. Submitted 5/15 ROFR no '10 points all '11 points-disney exersized ROFR 5/7
> 
> Made new offer today 6/7/10
> 150 BCV  $83 128 '10 points all '11 points buyer pays MF's on '10 points
> 
> we'll see



I'm really surprised that ROFR was exercised on a stripped BCV contract. That's not a super-low price... other contracts that were loaded with points for a lower price have passed ROFR recently. I suspect that someone had put in a request for an add-on with that UY and number of points... so it was an automatic flip for Disney.


----------



## MrChris

Donald is #1 said:


> MrChris, I hope that you don't mind, but I modified the years of your points.   With a Mar UY, the current year's points will 2010 points and the seller would only have been able to borrow '11 pts.  Does that make sense?



The point situation is as I described.  All the 2010 points and all but 20 of the 2011 points have been used and the seller had scheduled a vacation in 2011 borrowing 174 2012 points.  When that vacation was cancelled the borrowed 2012 points have to stay in 2011.  The listing is on www .********** .com Animal_Kingdom_Villas page_2024173.html (not allowed to include an address with so few posts to my credit), look at the sale pendings in the 180-point March-UY section.


----------



## yensid9111

My resale time line:
4/14/10--made offer (HHI)
4/15/10--offer accepted
4/16/10--contracts signed & faxed
5/11/10--notified that we passed ROFR
6/4/10--contract closed
6/9/10--in the system and was able to use points!

we purchased with Jaki & ****, and we were very pleased.


----------



## mickeys girl 52

LouisianaDisneyFan said:


> I'm really surprised that ROFR was exercised on a stripped BCV contract. That's not a super-low price... other contracts that were loaded with points for a lower price have passed ROFR recently. I suspect that someone had put in a request for an add-on with that UY and number of points... so it was an automatic flip for Disney.





Disney was probably out of FEB uy points to sell for themselves.That is probably why they bought them back.Sorry, but I bet your next one goes through!!


----------



## nukker7

I submitted a contract on 5/21 that is in with Disney right now. We're buying 160 points at SSR, September use year. We're paying all closing costs and membership fees. Our price is only $60 per point but no points until September of 2011. Still, I am hoping for the best! My wife and I are not currently members.  **** told me the biggest factor I had going for me is that we will not close until Feb. of 2011 and Disney would not want to wait that long.  (fingers crossed)


----------



## Orsino

nukker7 said:


> I submitted a contract on 5/21 that is in with Disney right now. We're buying 160 points at SSR, September use year. We're paying all closing costs and membership fees. Our price is only $60 per point but no points until September of 2011. Still, I am hoping for the best! My wife and I are not currently members.  **** told me the biggest factor I had going for me is that we will not close until Feb. of 2011 and Disney would not want to wait that long.  (fingers crossed)



That's interesting. I didn't know you could delay closing so long.
When are you planning to travel in 2011? You won't be able to make reservations until you close.


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

I thought you had to close within 30 days after passing ROFR. Is there an exemption regarding this deadline if the contract states there will be a delayed closing?


----------



## momsully

Woohoo!Just got an email from Shontell that our AKV contract passed ROFR!!! Hopefully this will cure the addonitis for awhile!


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

Requesting your good wishes, please. We have two contracts for BWV that were just submitted to Disney for ROFR. Our plan is to transfer each of the deeds to our two children upon their graduation from college next semester. (Yep, they are graduating from two different colleges at the same time!) Both contracts came out to about $72/point. 

Fingers and toes are all crossed at my house! Now where did I put that supply of pixie dust?!


----------



## nukker7

This seller didnt want to close until December......I asked for February of next year.  I plan on traveling later next year.  I think this is one reason why i got the good price per point.

By the way, got the call today.  We have passed ROFR!!!!!!

everything is in place....we are excited!


----------



## godalejunior

We made our offer to the seller on 5/8 and closed today!


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

Dale, was this the GCV contract? I know you were nervous about passing. Congrats!


----------



## godalejunior

LouisianaDisneyFan said:


> Dale, was this the GCV contract? I know you were nervous about passing. Congrats!



Yes, it was for the $84 pp! The whole process took a month...not too shabby! 

Now I just need to get in the system....hope something is available between sept to November.


----------



## MickeyT

godalejunior said:


> We made our offer to the seller on 5/8 and closed today!



Way to go Jr! We've been pullin for ya.


----------



## godalejunior

MickeyT said:


> Way to go Jr! We've been pullin for ya.



Thanks so much! 

Edit: And I am in the system today....just booked a VGC stay for the week of Veteran's Day!!!!!


----------



## Donald is #1

momsully, nukker7, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36693096&postcount=2637


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
*momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)*



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed ROFR 5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member, **********.com
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf 


*WAITING - BCV:*
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2) non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (???) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf



*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
MikeofRose&Mike------ 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2) non-member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
breick (seller) ----  25 OKW (Mar) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
tdhc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $??, 108 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)



*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*



*WAITING - VWL:*
DizneyNutz-----------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, member
breick--------------- 100 VWL (Dec) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/21) member


----------



## Donald is #1

MrChris said:


> The point situation is as I described.  All the 2010 points and all but 20 of the 2011 points have been used and the seller had scheduled a vacation in 2011 borrowing 174 2012 points.  When that vacation was cancelled the borrowed 2012 points have to stay in 2011.  The listing is on www .********** .com Animal_Kingdom_Villas page_2024173.html (not allowed to include an address with so few posts to my credit), look at the sale pendings in the 180-point March-UY section.



OK, I think I understand.  I wasn't counting the 11 month window for a '11 reservation.  I fixed the entry.



LouisianaDisneyFan said:


> Requesting your good wishes, please. We have two contracts for BWV that were just submitted to Disney for ROFR. Our plan is to transfer each of the deeds to our two children upon their graduation from college next semester. (Yep, they are graduating from two different colleges at the same time!) Both contracts came out to about $72/point.
> 
> Fingers and toes are all crossed at my house! Now where did I put that supply of pixie dust?!


----------



## MrChris

Donald is #1 said:


> OK, I think I understand.  I wasn't counting the 11 month window for a '11 reservation.  I fixed the entry.


No problem; it might be one of the more unusual cases.


----------



## briangli

Passed!

300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 2009 pts (exp. 7/31), 300 2010 pts. and 300 2011 pts.  Seller pays closing costs, buyer pays 2010 dues.

This was via Resales DVC. **** and Kevin were great to work with through this process, and have made it all very easy. They're pros, and I feel good about doing business with them anytime.

This is a great price, of course, which had me worried about ROFR. Read into it what you will about DVC ROFR buybacks right now. 

We didn't factor in the 2009 points at all in our pricing, since I still don't know if we will find a way to use them before the end of July. We live in Southern California, so we will see if we can luck out somewhere here. Open to ideas/suggestions on that.

One last note... many members of this community spent valuable time tutoring me on the finer points of resale vs. direct points and how to construct a sensible offer. You saved me money and time, and I'm grateful.

We love OKW... see you at the pool!


----------



## Checkers

Congratulations!  We are owners at OKW and love it there and I am sure you will, too.  We used Jaki/**** last year for a BWV purchase and they were great.

Just a thought -- if you really don't think you will be able to use your points before they expire at the end of July, why not contact David (Disboard sponsor - dvcRequest.com) who will attempt to rent them for you.  That way you won't lose them and can make a little $.  Good luck!


----------



## briangli

Checkers said:


> Congratulations!  We are owners at OKW and love it there and I am sure you will, too.  We used Jaki/**** last year for a BWV purchase and they were great.
> 
> Just a thought -- if you really don't think you will be able to use your points before they expire at the end of July, why not contact David (Disboard sponsor - dvcRequest.com) who will attempt to rent them for you.  That way you won't lose them and can make a little $.  Good luck!



Very good idea. 

I have to wait out closing and recording now, and then I'll take one crack at seeing if anything is available. But if it isn't, I probably won't bother to wait list, but see if David can move them.


----------



## OKW mom to 3

Hurray!!!!  I passed ROFR today.  Soon, I will be seeing all of my neighbors at the pool.  I can't wait!!!!


----------



## C-Rad

Made offer on 5/16 and closed today on our BW contract.  Less than a month from beginning to end; not bad at all.  Hopefully we'll be in the system in a couple of days and can finally make a reservation...or two!


----------



## Sdobek

Passed ROFR today on an add-on purchase - 200pt SSR (Sep) contract, $55 per point, 0 2009, 160 2010, and 200 2011 points.  Seller pays MF for 2010, buyer pays closing costs.


----------



## silmarg

Sdobek said:


> Passed ROFR today on an add-on purchase - 200pt SSR contract, $55 per point, 0 2009, 160 2010, and 200 2011 points.  Seller pays MF for 2010, buyer pays closing costs.



What deals there are on SSR...  I was getting ROFRd (twice) at $65 only 6 months ago.

Congrats... Great Deal!


----------



## culli

Sdobek said:


> Passed ROFR today on an add-on purchase - 200pt SSR (Sep) contract, $55 per point, 0 2009, 160 2010, and 200 2011 points. Seller pays MF for 2010, buyer pays closing costs.


 
Wow that is a great score!!!!!  Congrats, I pride myself on getting great deals (been ROFR three times from DVC) and this makes me jealous.


----------



## n2mm

Sdobek said:


> Passed ROFR today on an add-on purchase - 200pt SSR (Sep) contract, $55 per point, 0 2009, 160 2010, and 200 2011 points.  Seller pays MF for 2010, buyer pays closing costs.



Congratulations!  that's a great deal.  I still continue to watch for that perfect deal to add on.


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

Sdobek said:


> Passed ROFR today on an add-on purchase - 200pt SSR (Sep) contract, $55 per point, 0 2009, 160 2010, and 200 2011 points.  Seller pays MF for 2010, buyer pays closing costs.


Wow, super deal! You even got MF's for 2010 paid. Now I feel like a total idiot for paying premium $ for our 50-point BWV contract. We went ahead and made much more reasonable offers for the contracts for the kids after reading this thread. Hopefully, they pass ROFR, but if not, we may be looking for a great deal like this!!!


----------



## ChrisAlli

I feel like i'm going to jinx it even speaking about it, but we just found a contract we really want and it went to Disney for ROFR yesterday.

BCV 140 points $85 pp Sept UY


So my finger and toes will be crossed for a few weeks....we are not current owners, but soon I hope


----------



## missycj96

Sdobek said:


> Passed ROFR today on an add-on purchase - 200pt SSR (Sep) contract, $55 per point, 0 2009, 160 2010, and 200 2011 points.  Seller pays MF for 2010, buyer pays closing costs.



Congratulations - that is a fantastic price!  If you don't mind my asking, what was the contract listed as? Also, did you go through a reseller? I'd love to find an add-on like that. Thanks for sharing and enjoy your dvc.


----------



## Sdobek

missycj96 said:


> Congratulations - that is a fantastic price!  If you don't mind my asking, what was the contract listed as? Also, did you go through a reseller? I'd love to find an add-on like that. Thanks for sharing and enjoy your dvc.



I went through one of the big resellers.  It was listed at $55 per point and I only negotiated on the seller covering the 2010 MF since they had borrowed points from 2010.  I was originally looking to get more points at AKV since I already had a small starter contract there but I saw the SSR listing and couldn't pass it up for the price.


----------



## nukker7

Sdobek said:


> I went through one of the big resellers.  It was listed at $55 per point and I only negotiated on the seller covering the 2010 MF since they had borrowed points from 2010.  I was originally looking to get more points at AKV since I already had a small starter contract there but I saw the SSR listing and couldn't pass it up for the price.



Man, way to snag that deal up!  And it passed Disney too! Thats a sharp eye for a great deal. Congrats!


----------



## Donald is #1

briangli, OKW mom to 3, Sdobek, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

ChrisAlli, good luck with your contract! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36693096&postcount=2637


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed ROFR 5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
*briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf* 



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member, **********.com
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
*Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf 


*WAITING - BCV:*
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2) non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (???) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf
*ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15)*


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
MikeofRose&Mike------ 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2) non-member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
breick (seller) ----  25 OKW (Mar) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
tdhc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $??, 108 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)



*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*



*WAITING - VWL:*
DizneyNutz-----------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, member
breick--------------- 100 VWL (Dec) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/21) member


----------



## DizneyNutz

We just received notification the we passed ROFR Wishing the best for the rest of you.


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

DizneyNutz said:


> We just received notification the we passed ROFR Wishing the best for the rest of you.


Would you mind sharing details of what you purchased? Thanks for any info!


----------



## MrChris

MrChris said:


> Waiting for Disney's decision on this stripped contract:
> 
> 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 2011 pts + 174 borrowed 2012 pts, 6 2012 pts
> buyer pays closing costs, seller pays estimated 2011 dues



We passed ROFR.  Submitted 24-May, approved 17-Jun.  Oh, and we were already members.


----------



## Orsino

Passed ROFR today.

100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 all '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (Submitted 26 May 2010, Passed 17 June 2010) new members


----------



## DizneyNutz

LouisianaDisneyFan said:


> Would you mind sharing details of what you purchased? Thanks for any info!



Sure. This was copied from our post on 05/21 post #2646 I believe. We are excited because the 50 point VWL contracts get snapped up very quickly and this was just what we were needing to add on to our current VWL holding.

We just made an offer on 50 points VWL at $82.00/Pt to increase our current holding. No points remaining for 2010 and 50 points coming in Dec. 2011. Now we will see if we get through ROFR. Please send Pixie Dust.


----------



## dandave

What a coincidence! I just received an email today that the 50 point contract I'm selling for WLV passed ROFR. 

50 VWL (Dec) $82 a point. No 2010 points. 50 points coming in 2011. Buyer and seller split closing costs.

Deal not to close until after my vacation has been completed next week.


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

Well then, congrats to you both!!! =)


----------



## dandave

Thank you!


----------



## DizneyNutz

dandave said:


> What a coincidence! I just received an email today that the 50 point contract I'm selling for WLV passed ROFR.
> 
> 50 VWL (Dec) $82 a point. No 2010 points. 50 points coming in 2011. Buyer and seller split closing costs.
> 
> Deal not to close until after my vacation has been completed next week.



Congrats to us both. Almost identical except, we had seller pay closing costs. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## dandave

Thanks, Dizneynutz! I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## BigTigger

You can add our pending ROFR sale (through TSS) to the list:

WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):
BigTigger (seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs


----------



## tgropp

I just had my contract sent to Disney for ROFR

Seller: T Gropp ....50 points at VWL 2 (09) points, 50 (2010)    $75/point and buyer pays closing and I pay maintenance fees


----------



## Donald is #1

BigTigger, thanks for the update! 

DizneyNutz, MrChris, Orsino, dandave, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

BigTigger, tgropp, good luck selling your contracts! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36693096&postcount=2637


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
*MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member*



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed ROFR 5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member, **********.com
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
*Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
*DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member*
*dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)*
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2) non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (???) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15)


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
MikeofRose&Mike------ 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2) non-member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
breick (seller) ----  25 OKW (Mar) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
*BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs*
*BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs *

*WAITING - SSR:*
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
tdhc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $??, 108 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)



*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*



*WAITING - VWL:*
breick--------------- 100 VWL (Dec) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/21) member
*tgropp (seller) ---- 50 VWL (???) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf*)


----------



## Mbacherfhd

Just made offer and seller accepted.  Now lets see if we make it through RFOR.

225pts at AKV ($81) April UY, All '10 points and All '11 points, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 MF


----------



## bclplyr

We also just made an offer for AKV.  Seller accepted our $78 for 135 pts (Sept UY).  112 pts for 2010, all 2011 pts.  We probably could have tried to negotiate closing costs/MF, but we didn't bother. 

Once we sign docs tomorrow or Tues, TTS will send off to Disney and the wait begins.

After 5-6 years of wanting to buy in, it might actually happen!


ETA:  Ours was sent to Disney yesterday (5/21)


----------



## soxyes

We just passed ROFR!  Here are the details:

SSR, Feb UY
200 pt contract, $64/point
166 2009 pts, 200 2010 pts, 200 2011 pts
Buyer pays MF & closing
Current member
Submitted 5/29, Passed 6/19


----------



## TheNit

We just passed ROFR.


First contract
240 points at SSR
March UY
216 points to use by 3/1/11
155 2011 points
$64/pt buyer paid closing

Submitted 6/1 passed 6/21.


----------



## Spectres

Hi,

I intended to post that my contract was under review, but never did. So, I'll just post the good news. Disney waived ROFR, and we were notified this A.M.

Contract is: 100 pts. at BWV for 76.00 per pt. Oct. UY. Buyer pays 2010 maintenance fees and closing costs.

4 pts. banked from 2008, 100 banked from 2009, and all pts. from 2010 and 2011. Purchased through TSS. Closing, however, will not occur until 09/16/10.


----------



## Donald is #1

Mbacherfhd, bclplyr, good luck with your contracts! 

soxyes, TheNit, Spectres, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36693096&postcount=2637


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed ROFR 5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
*Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member, **********.com
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
*soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member*
*TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member*




*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
*Mbacherfhd------- 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 MF *
*bclplyr------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts*


*WAITING - BCV:*
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2) non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (???) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15)


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
MikeofRose&Mike------ 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2) non-member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
breick (seller) ----  25 OKW (Mar) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs 

*WAITING - SSR:*
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
tdhc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $??, 108 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*



*WAITING - VWL:*
breick--------------- 100 VWL (Dec) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/21) member
tgropp (seller) ---- 50 VWL (???) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf


----------



## A_Princess'_Daddy

We were just notified that Disney waived ROFR for our contract!  Here are the details:

250 points at BWV, $70 per point, December use year, all 2009, 2010 and 2011 points intact.  Seller banked the 2009 points for us so that we can use them next year.  We are paying MF and closing costs.  

We submitted on 6/2 and received word today (6/21) that we passed, so much more quickly than we were expecting!

We're thrilled and very impressed with how smoothly things have gone thus far!


----------



## MikeofRose&Mike

Donald is #1 said:


> MikeofRose&Mike------ 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1)



Passed ROFR today  Thanks to TTS.  We had gone on a BCV tour in May and were already members.  I don't think they check that, or at least they don't seem to care.


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

A_Princess'_Daddy said:


> 250 points at BWV, $70 per point, December use year, all 2009, 2010 and 2011 points intact.  Seller banked the 2009 points for us so that we can use them next year.  We are paying MF and closing costs.
> 
> We submitted on 6/2 and received word today (6/21) that we passed, so much more quickly than we were expecting!





MikeofRose&Mike said:


> Passed ROFR today



Congrats to you both! We have three BWV contracts in front of Disney waiting on their ROFR decision... one to give to each child for graduation in December and one to give to my folks for Christmas (WE HOPE!!!!). I'm hoping the Pixie Dust holds out long enough for us to pass too! 

Those were nice prices you got. We paid $20/point more for our own points a month ago, but the prices that we negotiated for the contracts before Disney right now are much more favorable. Those contracts were only possible for us because the prices have dropped recently. I have no idea what we will do if the contract for one child's graduation passes and the other does not!


----------



## Donald is #1

A_Princess'_Daddy, MikeofRose&Mike, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36693096&postcount=2637


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed ROFR 5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
*A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member*
*MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member, **********.com
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member




*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Mbacherfhd------- 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 MF 
bclplyr------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts


*WAITING - BCV:*
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2) non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (???) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15)


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts



*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points



*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
breick (seller) ----  25 OKW (Mar) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs 

*WAITING - SSR:*
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
tdhc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $??, 108 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*



*WAITING - VWL:*
breick--------------- 100 VWL (Dec) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/21) member
tgropp (seller) ---- 50 VWL (???) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf


----------



## bookwormde

My contract settled mid week and I got my check today (I was the seller) thanks TTS, now all I have to do is to keep Adonitis form setting in again (if ALV $/pt drop after it sells out like SSR did I will be really tempted).

bookwormde


----------



## rdj1998

Hi all!  I have been lurking for months and have learned so much from you all.  I want to say "thanks".  We just found out this morning that our bid made it through ROFR.  Here are the details:

214 points at VWL with Aug. UY
199 2009 points, 214 2010 points, 214 2011 points
$70/point
Buyer pays closing, split 2010 MF.

We are so excited to start planning our first trip home!  I also look forward to hanging out more on the boards!

Rebecca


----------



## brianbyard

Just got news we passed ROFR this time around!

brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, Seller pays '10 MF's, buyer pays closing costs


----------



## ruthma

I'm doing the happy dance. Disney wavered ROFR. 170 points @ OKW $65. 25 banked 195 available now and 170 in march. March UY. Sub 6/4 passed 6/29


----------



## Bellecruiser

Although I have been reading these pages for years, I have never posted.  I am so excited that Disney waived ROFR, I had to tell this group.  Your posts have inspired me, educated me, cautioned me AND sprinkled me with pixie dust.  What a great group of people.  Thanks so much!

SSR - 150 pts, (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, member TTS
SSR - 175 pts, (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, member TTS


----------



## JBx3

Congratulations and welcome.


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

Congrats, Rebecca, Brian, Ruth and Belle!!! I saw that Ruth submitted to ROFR on 6/4. When did the rest of y'all submit? I'm trying to get a handle on how much longer it might be before we hear decisions back on ours. =)


----------



## brianbyard

Mine was submitted 6/7 and passed today the 29th. Good Luck with yours!


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

brianbyard said:


> Mine was submitted 6/7 and passed today the 29th. Good Luck with yours!


The first one we are waiting on was submitted 6/9... maybe we'll hear on Friday. 

It's so hard to wait!!!


----------



## ChrisAlli

Anyone know how many re-sale contracts Disney gets a month?  Just wondering if the resale business is doing better than direct sales?


----------



## rdj1998

We were submitted on 6/4 and heard this morning.

Rebecca


----------



## tammymacb

We'll see about this one...

HHI- June UY- 150 points.
56 10 points available.  150 '11 points.

$41 per point.  Split closing.  Seller pays MFs.  Buyer accepted offer today.


----------



## dandave

tammymacb, Wow- just wow! That probably doesn't have a snowball's chance of passing ROFR, but wow.

Editted because I didn't realize that you're the seller!


----------



## dandave

OK, now I see this posted above, as having passed at HHI:

grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing


Those prices are incredible to me.


----------



## tammymacb

I'm the buyer.  One has made it through at this price.  I'm hoping to be two.


----------



## dandave

tammymacb said:


> I'm the buyer.  One has made it through at this price.  I'm hoping to be two.



Then I'll add back in what I had editted out: "Good on ya" for negotiating such a fantastic price! 

Good luck! I hope you get the contract.


----------



## hacknsuit

you can add me to the waitng RoFR!!

250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28) non-member!


----------



## Donald is #1

rdj1998, brianbyard, ruthma, Bellecruiser, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

tammymacb, hacknsuit, good luck with your contracts! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36693096&postcount=2637


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
*brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 6/29)*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed ROFR 5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
*ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member, **********.com
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
*Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS*
*Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS*




*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
*rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)*
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Mbacherfhd------- 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 MF 
bclplyr------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts


*WAITING - BCV:*
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15)


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts



*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
*tammymacb---------- 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
breick (seller) ----  25 OKW (Mar) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs 

*WAITING - SSR:*
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, no '09 or '10 pts, seller pays '09 & '10 mf
tdhc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $??, 108 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*



*WAITING - VWL:*
breick--------------- 100 VWL (Dec) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/21) member
tgropp (seller) ---- 50 VWL (???) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
*hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28) non-member*


----------



## P-elmo

Just had a contract go to Disney for rrfr evaluation.

We are looking to buy

120 ssr feb use year.
36 2010 pts - all 2011
$60/pt
we pay 36/120 of this years dues 
we pay standard closing costs.
Through TTS

gl us!


----------



## Ka-chow!

Well, after going back and forth, we decided to put our toe in the DVC waters with a smaller BCV contract.  The seller and I agreed on terms today.  I have the what-in-the-world-am-I-doing feeling, like I always do when I'm signing long-term contracts.  I'm sure the feeling will pass.   

100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked pts from 2009, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf 

On to ROFR!


----------



## brianbyard

just a correction on BCV contract. Seller pays 2010 MF's


----------



## ginger3son

We just got the call that our contract passed ROFR

200 SSR (April) $60/pp.  199 '10 and 200 '11.  Buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF.

We are super excited!!


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

ginger3son said:


> We just got the call that our contract passed ROFR
> 
> 200 SSR (April) $60/pp.  199 '10 and 200 '11.  Buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF.
> 
> We are super excited!!


Congrats!!! Could you tell me what day your contract was submitted for ROFR, please?


----------



## ginger3son

It was submitted on June 10th.


----------



## princessbride6205

Our contract was submitted today! 
40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs, (sub 7/2), TSS


----------



## Sandisw

ginger3son said:


> We just got the call that our contract passed ROFR
> 
> 200 SSR (April) $60/pp.  199 '10 and 200 '11.  Buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF.
> 
> We are super excited!!



Congratulations!!!  That is a great price!!!


----------



## luvthedis

We're waiting on ROFR!!

We are the buyers (hopefully!):

160 pts SSR, Aug. UY, 0 '09 pts, 227 '10 pts, 160 '11 pts.
$60 per pt., with buyer putting $400 toward closing, seller pays MF

Went to ROFR on 6/26

Went thru **** at Resales DVC.  Fingers are crossed!!!


----------



## sabina720

Just got word that we made it through ROFR for 130 BCV points, $80 per point. All 130 points for 2010, buyer pays closing and mf.  We are so excited   What great news to start the long weekend


----------



## petalgirl

We just passed ROFR on 270 SSR June use year, $64/pt, all 2010 and 2011 points, submitted June 10th, passed July 2nd.  Buyer pays all 2010 MF and closing costs.


----------



## Donald is #1

Happy 4th of July!  

P-elmo, Ka-chow!, princessbride6205, luvthedis, good luck with your contracts! 

brianbyard, thanks for the update! 

ginger3son, sabina720, petalgirl, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36693096&postcount=2637


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
*sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed ROFR 5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member, **********.com
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
*ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)*
*petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Mbacherfhd------- 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 MF 
bclplyr------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts
*princessbride6205---- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2) TSS *


*WAITING - BCV:*
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15)
*Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf *


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts



*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
tammymacb---------- 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
breick (seller) ----  25 OKW (Mar) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs 

*WAITING - SSR:*
*P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS*
*luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/26)*


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*



*WAITING - VWL:*
breick--------------- 100 VWL (Dec) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/21) member
tgropp (seller) ---- 50 VWL (???) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28) non-member


----------



## WDWBOB1

Just found out we passed: 60 SSR points (Dec UY) for $66.67. Includes all 2010 points and buyer to pay closing costs and 50/50 on 2010 MFs. Submitted June 11 and passed July 7. Bought thru **********.com (we are already members)


----------



## aerials friend

We made it through at AKV with Dec UY at $76, 205 points.  We have 205 banked 2008 points to use by Dec 1/10 and 49 banked 2009 points with full 2010 points coming available Dec 1/10.

Now we just have to get our paperwork and book our vacation !!!


----------



## Donald is #1

WDWBOB1, aerials friend, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36693096&postcount=2637


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
*aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)*



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed ROFR 5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member, **********.com
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
*WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)members, **********.com*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Mbacherfhd------- 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 MF 
bclplyr------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts
princessbride6205---- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2) TSS 


*WAITING - BCV:*
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15)
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts



*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
tammymacb---------- 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
breick (seller) ----  25 OKW (Mar) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs 

*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/26)


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*



*WAITING - VWL:*
breick--------------- 100 VWL (Dec) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/21) member
tgropp (seller) ---- 50 VWL (???) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28) non-member


----------



## dvczerfs

WELCOME HOME ALL NEW AND FUTURE NEW DVC MEMBERS!!


----------



## tgropp

*Disney just allowed the ROFR for my resale contract.  I sold a 50 point Feb use year at VWL (2) 2009 points, (50) 2010 points and (50) 2011 points for $75 a point. Buyer pays closing and I pay maintenance fees. It was a little less than what I wanted but figured since Disney is lowering amount of points for new members, small contracts will lower in price soon. *


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

tgropp said:


> *Disney just allowed the ROFR for my resale contract.  I sold a 50 point Feb use year at VWL (2) 2009 points, (50) 2010 points and (50) 2011 points for $75 a point. Buyer pays closing and I pay maintenance fees. It was a little less than what I wanted but figured since Disney is lowering amount of points for new members, small contracts will lower in price soon. *


CONGRATS!!! I think you made a good choice to sell for a little less instead of waiting for a higher offer. We saw a lot of contracts that sat and sat for months while shopping for our resales. There are so many contracts available right now, and few buyers. We made an offer on one contract early in the process and the sellers refused. Now, their property is still on the market and they have lowered their price to $4/point below what we offered... but we had already moved on to another contract and are waiting to hear back regarding ROFR. The demand, and thus the prices, will only continue to drop as the economy continues to decline.


----------



## ChrisAlli

We found out we made it through on 7/7.  So excited...Beach Club here we come!!!!!


----------



## Donald is #1

tgropp, congratulations on selling your contract! 

ChrisAlli, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36693096&postcount=2637


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
*ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed ROFR 5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member, **********.com
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)members, **********.com



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
*tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)*
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Mbacherfhd------- 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 MF 
bclplyr------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts
princessbride6205---- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2) TSS 


*WAITING - BCV:*
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts



*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
tammymacb---------- 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
breick (seller) ----  25 OKW (Mar) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs 

*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/26)


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*



*WAITING - VWL:*
breick--------------- 100 VWL (Dec) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/21) member
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28) non-member


----------



## bus driver

sumited on 6-3 passed on 6-29   150 pts. 67 a point buyer pays closing and mf on 2010  all of  09-10-11 points very happy


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

bus driver said:


> sumited on 6-3 passed on 6-29   150 pts. 67 a point buyer pays closing and mf on 2010  all of  09-10-11 points very happy


Could you please tell us which resort and UY? Thanks. =)


----------



## bus driver

ssr with a aug use year


----------



## Donald is #1

bus driver, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36693096&postcount=2637


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed ROFR 5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member, **********.com
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)members, **********.com
*bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Mbacherfhd------- 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 MF 
bclplyr------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts
princessbride6205---- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2) TSS 


*WAITING - BCV:*
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts



*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
tammymacb---------- 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
breick (seller) ----  25 OKW (Mar) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs 

*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/26)


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*



*WAITING - VWL:*
breick--------------- 100 VWL (Dec) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/21) member
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28) non-member


----------



## bclplyr

Woohoo!!  We passed!  

Submitted 6/21, passed 7/13.

bclplyr------------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts


----------



## calypso726

Just passed ROFR today!!!! 

200 AKV points Sep UY $80 per point. 17 banked 08 points all 200 '09 points banked into 2010 all 200 '10 points and all 200 '11 points. Buyer pays closing and 2010 MF's, current DVC member. Submitted 6/22, passed ROFR 7/13.


----------



## Donald is #1

bclplyr, calypso726, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36693096&postcount=2637


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
*bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)*
*calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member*



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed ROFR 5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding




*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member, **********.com
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)members, **********.com
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Mbacherfhd------- 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 MF 
princessbride6205---- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2) TSS 


*WAITING - BCV:*
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts



*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
tammymacb---------- 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
breick (seller) ----  25 OKW (Mar) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs 

*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/26)


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*



*WAITING - VWL:*
breick--------------- 100 VWL (Dec) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/21) member
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28) non-member


----------



## bclplyr

Donald is #1 said:


> bclplyr, calypso726, congratulations on passing ROFR!




Thanks!   This is our first contract, despite wanting to join since about 2004


----------



## Husurdady

The 21 days of 30 day ROFR wait is over[ 6/22-7/13] ," IT's A GO" for us. OKW 170pts. @59.00 per [feb] [O.-2042] 155 pts left for 2010.Seller pays closing/ROFR fee, buyer pays 50/50 mf on 155pts for 2010..............our 6th contract w/ same U Y. OKW.


----------



## bclplyr

Husurdady said:


> The 21 days of 30 day ROFR wait is over ," IT's A GO" for us. OKW 170pts. @59.00 per [feb] [O.-2042] 155 pts left for 2010.Seller pays closing/ROFR fee, buyer pays 50/50 mf on 155pts for 2010



Congrats!  I knew our 21 days was yesterday (I'd noticed that Disney seems to be pretty consistent with a 3-week decision).  I was a bit bummed not to hear yesterday, but then I got the email this morning


----------



## Husurdady

bclplyr said:


> Thanks!   This is our first contract, despite wanting to join since about 2004



 WELCOME HOME,ENJOY.       And always remember, when in the library.............U-look 4 a letter............and the letter is..." P ".... LOL  LOL


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

Okay, I've been debating whether to report my results for ROFR here because I didn't want to start a downward spiral of prices at my home resort. Afterall, I AM the person who paid the MOST per point on the ROFR list too ($87/point for a 50-point contract with August UY).  But, since I was inspired to submit lower offers due to another Disboard member, I felt it was unfair to withhold the info. 

After reading about YodaQuant's success with his low-ball offer, I changed my purchase strategy. My goal was to find three more contracts... one as a graduation gift for our daughter, one as a graduation gift for our son, and one for my parents. I had time to work with, and a strict budget. So, I targeted contracts that appeared to be distress situations, made offers based on my budget per contract (regardless of the number of points available and including closing costs, MFs and any additional fees). I submitted my offers within those constraints and hoped for the best. Well, Disney passed the last of the three contracts today. I think probably the average of all four resale contracts I purchased is a true representation of the current value of BWV contracts, and that is $72/point. I would not offer more than that in the current market. 

So, here goes... all three of these have recently passed ROFR.

For our son: 100-point BWV contract - Sept UY - 0 pts for 2010, 100 pts for 2011, 100 pts for 2012 - $72/point - Buyer pays closing costs - Seller pays 2010 MFs (since they used the points) - contract via **********.com - ROFR waived 7/02/10

For our daughter: 110-point BWV contract - Sept UY - 110 pts for 2010, 110 pts for 2011, 110 pts for 2012 - $65/point - Buyer pays closing costs and reimbursed 2010 MFs - contract via Fidelity - ROFR waived 7/09/10

For my parents: 150-point BWV contract - Sept UY - 120 pts for 2010, 150 pts for 2011, 150 pts for 2012 - $60/point - Buyer pays closing costs and prorated split of 2010 MFs - Sellers cannot close until 9/28/10 - contract via **********.com - ROFR waived 7/13/10

So, as you can see, the prices are all over the place right now. My highest contract was $87/point (among all four recent contracts) and my lowest was $60/point, but the average with the closing costs and extra fees (depending on the broker) was $72/point... which I think is a very fair valuation in today's market. This does not include MFs, which are obviously dependent on how many points transfer with the contract. I believe it is fair to reimburse the seller for current year points that transfer, and so I have also included that in all of the offers. 

Evey


----------



## loritemp

Hey Evey can I ask what the sellers had those contracts listed as vs what you offered/paid?


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

loritemp said:


> Hey Evey can I ask what the sellers had those contracts listed as vs what you offered/paid?


Good question... I should have included that info to begin with!

Okay, for the $72/point contract, the asking price was $78/point, I offered $62/point, and the sellers countered with $72/point. I accepted the counter.

For the $65/point contract, the asking price was $80/point, I offered $65/point, and the sellers accepted. 

For the $60/point contract, the asking price was $68/point, I offered $60/point, and the sellers accepted. 

I should note here that I did make offers on several other contracts that were declined by the sellers. You just never know what situation the seller is in when listing... it could be a family that inherited the property, or a divorce situation, or someone who already feels that they got full value from their contract over their many years visiting Boardwalk and want to pay it forward to a new generation. With these three contracts, I just (luckily) happened upon sellers who were willing to negotiate... and our kids will be the happy beneficiaries!


----------



## ChiSoxKeith

LouisianaDisneyFan said:


> So, here goes... all three of these have recently passed ROFR.
> 
> For our son: 100-point BWV contract - Sept UY - 0 pts for 2010, 100 pts for 2011, 100 pts for 2012 - $72/point - Buyer pays closing costs - Seller pays 2010 MFs (since they used the points) - contract via **********.com - ROFR waived 7/02/10
> 
> For our daughter: 110-point BWV contract - Sept UY - 110 pts for 2010, 110 pts for 2011, 110 pts for 2012 - $65/point - Buyer pays closing costs and reimbursed 2010 MFs - contract via Fidelity - ROFR waived 7/09/10
> 
> Evey



100 points for the son, but 110 for the daughter............so you love her more than your son, eh?  Oh, and the son has no 2010 points but your daughter has 110 points for 2010.  Man, did he get the shaft!   just kidding.  Congrats on getting the contracts you wanted for your kids.


----------



## loritemp

Evey thank you so much for that info!  I am now thinking about things in a very different way!  I have been looking for something LISTED exactly how I wanted/what I wanted to pay.  I will broaded my scope with the possibility of a negotiation.

Can I also ask if someone has a link for Fidelity that they can post?


----------



## YodaQuant

Wow! Very nice! Congratulations on your fantastic purchase levels!



LouisianaDisneyFan said:


> Okay, I've been debating whether to report my results for ROFR here because I didn't want to start a downward spiral of prices at my home resort. Afterall, I AM the person who paid the MOST per point on the ROFR list too ($87/point for a 50-point contract with August UY).  But, since I was inspired to submit lower offers due to another Disboard member, I felt it was unfair to withhold the info.
> 
> After reading about YodaQuant's success with his low-ball offer, I changed my purchase strategy. My goal was to find three more contracts... one as a graduation gift for our daughter, one as a graduation gift for our son, and one for my parents. I had time to work with, and a strict budget. So, I targeted contracts that appeared to be distress situations, made offers based on my budget per contract (regardless of the number of points available and including closing costs, MFs and any additional fees). I submitted my offers within those constraints and hoped for the best. Well, Disney passed the last of the three contracts today. I think probably the average of all four resale contracts I purchased is a true representation of the current value of BWV contracts, and that is $72/point. I would not offer more than that in the current market.
> 
> So, here goes... all three of these have recently passed ROFR.
> 
> For our son: 100-point BWV contract - Sept UY - 0 pts for 2010, 100 pts for 2011, 100 pts for 2012 - $72/point - Buyer pays closing costs - Seller pays 2010 MFs (since they used the points) - contract via **********.com - ROFR waived 7/02/10
> 
> For our daughter: 110-point BWV contract - Sept UY - 110 pts for 2010, 110 pts for 2011, 110 pts for 2012 - $65/point - Buyer pays closing costs and reimbursed 2010 MFs - contract via Fidelity - ROFR waived 7/09/10
> 
> For my parents: 150-point BWV contract - Sept UY - 120 pts for 2010, 150 pts for 2011, 150 pts for 2012 - $60/point - Buyer pays closing costs and prorated split of 2010 MFs - Sellers cannot close until 9/28/10 - contract via **********.com - ROFR waived 7/13/10
> 
> So, as you can see, the prices are all over the place right now. My highest contract was $87/point (among all four recent contracts) and my lowest was $60/point, but the average with the closing costs and extra fees (depending on the broker) was $72/point... which I think is a very fair valuation in today's market. This does not include MFs, which are obviously dependent on how many points transfer with the contract. I believe it is fair to reimburse the seller for current year points that transfer, and so I have also included that in all of the offers.
> 
> Evey


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

ChiSoxKeith said:


> 100 points for the son, but 110 for the daughter............so you love her more than your son, eh?  Oh, and the son has no 2010 points but your daughter has 110 points for 2010.  Man, did he get the shaft!   just kidding.  Congrats on getting the contracts you wanted for your kids.


Actually, we already thought about that! But, Kate's married, so there are two of them traveling... and hopefully grandkids will come sooner from her (I am ever hopeful). She graduates this month, and her points will come the following September. Son is graduating in May, and his points also will come the following September. Soooo, it all works out! 



YodaQuant said:


> Wow! Very nice! Congratulations on your fantastic purchase levels!


Thanks, Yoda! I really do owe it all to you. You were my inspiration!


----------



## HockeyKat

Congratulations!   Wow, what good prices.

I would totally echo that BWV should be around $72/pt.  Ours passed ROFR at $75 (in April, when prices were higher), but with buyer paying closing, so the net cost was $72.   I would even go lower, if you could.  

Btw, I am a BWV owner for both of my contracts, so sorry to my nbors on this one!


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

HockeyKat said:


> Congratulations!   Wow, what good prices.
> 
> I would totally echo that BWV should be around $72/pt.  Ours passed ROFR at $75 (in April, when prices were higher), but with buyer paying closing, so the net cost was $72.   I would even go lower, if you could.
> 
> Btw, I am a BWV owner for both of my contracts, so sorry to my nbors on this one!


Thanks! You know, the results of your resale posted after I had made an offer on our first resale (at $87/point) and hubby just looked at me as if to say, "Okay, you got some 'splain'in to do!" I really did just jump too soon because I got excited about finding a 50-point contract with an August, September or October UY. That was our goal because we typically travel to Disney for F&W and just before Christmas. I quickly had buyer's remorse when all those lower prices started posting on the thread almost immediately after I had committed to that first contract. 

From all the offers I made, I do believe $72/point is the most reasonable price for a full contract of 100-250 points in today's market. A 50-pointer should still demand a higher price (probably around $78/point is fair IMO) and a larger contract should be slightly lower (probably in the $68/point range). Like all things, there was a learning curve involved with this. 

And yes, I do apologize to fellow owners if this starts a drastic downward trend. However, it would just have been selfish to sit on the information, especially given that reading a post here is what helped me to get the deals too. I think this barn-burner pricing is a temporary fluke. Disney is overextended and passing on anything, and sellers are weary of waiting for an offer. I would hate to be a seller right now... truly.


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

Lori, I forgot to post the link earlier. Here's the link for Fidelity: http://www.timesharesonly.com/destinations/united-states/florida/lake-buena-vista

Their listings are wonky. They give you practically NO useful information. You have to write to them to ask about UY, number of points currently available, etc. But, generally speaking, they are quick to reply. Also, be aware that Fidelity charges an extra $195.00 administrative fee per contract. So, for small contracts, they can prove to be more expensive in the long run. Factor that fee in to your total price when comparing choices among the different agents.


----------



## ChiSoxKeith

I don't know why people get worked up about the "downward spiral" of resale prices.

I bought my contracts because that's where I want to vacation, not as an investment.  If people bought in because they thought a timeshare was an investment.......well.......


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

ChiSoxKeith said:


> I don't know why people get worked up about the "downward spiral" of resale prices.
> 
> I bought my contracts because that's where I want to vacation, not as an investment.  If people bought in because they thought a timeshare was an investment.......well.......


I feel the same way. We are in this until our contracts expire (or perhaps, until WE expire!!! ). But, I have seen posts where folks worry about the resale price... and understandably, anyone who purchased recently and now is experiencing hardship would want to be able to get part of their purchase price back. I would not want to be responsible for hurting their chances in this regard.


----------



## HockeyKat

LouisianaDisneyFan said:


> I feel the same way. We are in this until our contracts expire (or perhaps, until WE expire!!! ). But, I have seen posts where folks worry about the resale price... and understandably, anyone who purchased recently and now is experiencing hardship would want to be able to get part of their purchase price back. I would not want to be responsible for hurting their chances in this regard.



I do too.  I only really care that I could get something out of it if I had to.   I expect depreciation, I mean geez, I am getting a ton of use out of it!

My first BWV contract was $84/pt I think, and I can guarantee I have used and enjoyed the heck out of that $12/pt depreciation!


----------



## tammymacb

LouisianaDisneyFan said:


> Lori, I forgot to post the link earlier. Here's the link for Fidelity: http://www.timesharesonly.com/destinations/united-states/florida/lake-buena-vista
> 
> Their listings are wonky. They give you practically NO useful information. You have to write to them to ask about UY, number of points currently available, etc. But, generally speaking, they are quick to reply. Also, be aware that Fidelity charges an extra $195.00 administrative fee per contract. So, for small contracts, they can prove to be more expensive in the long run. Factor that fee in to your total price when comparing choices among the different agents.



BTW- Shontell from DVCbyResale or **** from ********** will cobroker Fidelity properties.  Using them, you can get around the extra fees charged by Fidelity.

The last two HHI contracts I've offered on have been Fidelity listings I purchased through ****.

My most recent contract is a 150 HHI contract that is pretty well stripped with only 56 '10 points and all coming next year.  The asking price was $46, I offered $41 and it was accepted.  I'm also splitting closing costs and the seller is paying all '10 MFs.

If this contract IS ROFR'd I'll be calling **** back to Just go down the list of 150 point HHI contracts with a June UY.  There are about a dozen of them.  I'll decide on an offer ( If loaded I'll go for mid to higher 40s and split closing) I'll get something.  No hurry, no worry.  I want the points, but I have the time to wait for a great deal.


----------



## 5forDiz

tammymacb said:


> ........My most recent contract is a 150 HHI contract that is pretty well stripped with only 56 '10 points and all coming next year.  The asking price was $46, I offered $41 and it was accepted.  I'm also splitting closing costs and the seller is paying all '10 MFs.
> 
> If this contract IS ROFR'd I'll be calling **** back to Just go down the list of 150 point HHI contracts with a June UY.  There are about a dozen of them.  I'll decide on an offer ( If loaded I'll go for mid to higher 40s and split closing) I'll get something.  No hurry, no worry.  I want the points, but I have the time to wait for a great deal.




Sounds great !   Hope you'll hear that you've passed ROFR real soon 

and that you'll post back on this thread how it goes.   We're looking at HHI

resales too for add-on,  like you we are in no hurry either & just waiting 

for the right deal.


----------



## BigTigger

Our listing for:
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs

Made it through ROFR today (7/13). It was sent to Disney on 6/21. We close in a few weeks.

Our listing for:
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs 

Went to Disney for ROFR on 7/7 and we have not heard yet on this contract.


----------



## Mbacherfhd

Mbacherfhd------- 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 MF 



Just found out that Disney waived ROFR.  Now just waiting for all the paperwork to go through and then we can start making reservations.  Submitted on 06/22 ROFR waived on 07/13.


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

mbacherfhd said:


> just found out that disney waived rofr.  Now just waiting for all the paperwork to go through and then we can start making reservations.  Submitted on 06/22 rofr waived on 07/13.


Congrats!!! =)


----------



## Jason@dvcstore

LouisianaDisneyFan said:


> Their listings are wonky.



I learn a new word everyday.  Today it was wonky.



Good luck to all waiting to hear about ROFR.

Jason


----------



## mopee3

Got the good news yesterday.

mopee3------- 247 orginal OKW (Sept), $55, All 08, 09, 10, 11 points.  08 die in 30 plus days, 09 are banked to 10, MF paid through 2010, we paid all closing.


Thanks

Moe


----------



## Donald is #1

Husurdady, LouisianaDisneyFan, Mbacherfhd, mopee3, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

BigTigger, congratulations on selling your contract! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36693096&postcount=2637


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
*Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)*



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
*LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member, **********.com *
*LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity*
*LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members, **********.com*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
*Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member*
*mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
*BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)*



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member, **********.com
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)members, **********.com
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
princessbride6205---- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2) TSS 


*WAITING - BCV:*
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts



*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
tammymacb---------- 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
breick (seller) ----  25 OKW (Mar) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7)


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/26)


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*



*WAITING - VWL:*
breick--------------- 100 VWL (Dec) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/21) member
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28) non-member


----------



## Disfamoffour

Just sent in our contract and deposit tonight for 100 points OKW extended to 2057, August UY, no banked points all points in 2010, $65 per point. And now we wait.


----------



## Donald is #1

Disfamoffour, good luck with your contract! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36693096&postcount=2637


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member, **********.com
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members, **********.com



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member, **********.com
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)members, **********.com
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
princessbride6205---- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2) TSS 


*WAITING - BCV:*
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts



*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
tammymacb---------- 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
breick (seller) ----  25 OKW (Mar) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7)
*Disfamoffour--------- 100 OKW (Aug) $65, all '10 pts*


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/26)


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*



*WAITING - VWL:*
breick--------------- 100 VWL (Dec) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/21) member
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28) non-member


----------



## Disfamoffour

I'm so disappointed to do this but take us off the list. Even though the seller accepted our offer the deal has fallen through due to his misunderstanding of Disney policies. I'll expand in another post.


----------



## Girlie1

Add me to the list.  Contract sent to Disney for ROFR today. Send some pixie dust my way.

150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing and MF's for 74 2010 pts.


----------



## cvjw

We are a week and a half into waiting for ROFR.  150 SSR points, March use year.  $65 a point.  All '09, '10 and '11 points.  Seller pays all maintenance fees, buyer pays closing.  Submitted to Disney on July 6th.


----------



## tammymacb

Girlie1 said:


> Add me to the list.  Contract sent to Disney for ROFR today. Send some pixie dust my way.
> 
> 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing and MF's for 74 2010 pts.



Very nice!  Hoping both of our HHI contracts pass.


----------



## Girlie1

tammymacb said:


> Very nice!  Hoping both of our HHI contracts pass.



Thanks - Hopefully you will hear soon.


----------



## WDW*Dreamer

After years of thinking about it.....finally pulled the trigger

WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12) TSS


----------



## disneynutz

Does anyone know why Disney has been passing on ROFR since the first of the year? A record number of low dollar contracts have passed. 

Is this a move by Disney to devalue resales? 

 Bill


----------



## bookwormde

It is my guess that the funds they use to inventory ROFR contracts is finite and they needed to focus their efforts. I think the lowering of the OKW price and selling smaller contracts are also partially intented to reduce inventory.

bookwormde


----------



## Brian Noble

> Does anyone know why Disney has been passing on ROFR since the first of the year? A record number of low dollar contracts have passed.
> 
> Is this a move by Disney to devalue resales?


I think it is pure economics.  Disney doesn't have an infinite supply of money.  I've long viewed ROFR only as a way for Disney to (re-)acquire inventory that it can resell for a profit.  If they have plenty of their own inventory and are already swimming upstream to sell it, why acquire more?

A broker who reports sales on another board has noted that BCV is still being exercised relatively regularly.  But, except for the other odd one here and there, that's about it.


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

bookwormde said:


> It is my guess that the funds they use to inventory ROFR contracts is finite and they needed to focus their efforts. I think the lowering of the OKW price and selling smaller contracts are also partially intented to reduce inventory.
> 
> bookwormde


I agree entirely. This is the song I've been singing for a while. It's simply supply and demand that is dictating Disney's ROFR decisions. 

BCV is a small resort, and also one that is highly desirable to many due to Stormalong Bay and its proximity to Epcot and HS. BCV and BWV are also highly sought for F&W lodging, so there's a big demand for small contracts. BWV is large enough that small contracts come available more regularly, but for BCV, it seems that folks often go directly to Disney to add-on because small resales are so hard to find.


----------



## otterpop

Just got closing papers....

OKW (2042) 190 points, Feb UY, $57/point. I paid closing costs and seller paid all current years dues.  Includes all 2010 points.

From Disney submission to passing ROFR took about 25 days.


----------



## luvthedis

Just got the good news! We passed!  

160 SSR, Aug. UY, $60 pt., 67 banked '09, 160 '10, 160 '11, buyers pays $400 toward closing, seller pays MF.  

sent to Disney on 6/27 (I originally said 6/26) and passed ROFR on 7/20.

We are members.  This is our third add-on, our first SSR purchase, and now we've almost doubled our points!  I'm so excited.  Maybe now I can stop borrowing all of the time!

Now we own at BWV, OKW, and SSR!  Yea!!


----------



## DVC SSR Owner

Just notified that we passed on ROFR on our first DVC contract.  We attempted last year and DVC didn't pass last year.  Here are the details on our new membership:

SSR October 200 points at $55 per point.
Seller pays all closing costs and 2009, 2010 MF.

13   2009 points
200 2010 points
200 2011 points

Closing on 9/5/2010.


----------



## P-elmo

P-elmo said:


> Just had a contract go to Disney for rrfr evaluation.
> 
> We are looking to buy
> 
> 120 ssr feb use year.
> 36 2010 pts - all 2011
> $60/pt
> we pay 36/120 of this years dues
> we pay standard closing costs.
> Through TTS
> 
> gl us!



just found out we made it!


----------



## hacknsuit

Notified this afternoon....disney waived ROFR....  Wooohooooo!

250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 

submitted 6/28-passed today!

just have a bunch of points to use now before December!


----------



## Donald is #1

Disfamoffour, sorry to hear about the problems with your contract! 

Girlie1, cvjw, WDW*Dreamer, good luck with your contracts! 

otterpop, luvthedis, DVC SSR Owner, hacknsuit, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36693096&postcount=2637


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member, **********.com
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members, **********.com



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
*otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member, **********.com
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)members, **********.com
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
*luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)*
*DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 7/20)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
*hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member*
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
princessbride6205---- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2) TSS
*WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12) TSS* 


*WAITING - BCV:*
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts



*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
tammymacb---------- 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf
*Girlie1--------------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17)*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
breick (seller) ----  25 OKW (Mar) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7)



*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
*cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6)*


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*



*WAITING - VWL:*
breick--------------- 100 VWL (Dec) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/21) member


----------



## Donald is #1

Disfamoffour said:


> I'm so disappointed to do this but take us off the list. Even though the seller accepted our offer the deal has fallen through due to his misunderstanding of Disney policies. I'll expand in another post.



Very sorry to hear that!  Good luck with a new contract.   

What ended up happening?   Did they have a trip planned in the future and wanted to use the points?


----------



## glennbo123

Donald is #1 said:


> What ended up happening?   Did they have a trip planned in the future and wanted to use the points?



Disfamoffour explained what happened on this thread


----------



## Smoochies

A little delayed information for you!

We passed ROFR on 7/13, along with a few others it seems!

160 SSR points, October UY, 16 09 points, all 10buyer and seller split mf, buyer pays closing, $65/pt (submitted 6/22, I think).

Closing docs and payment are in and were just waiting now!!  Cant wait to make our first reservation!!!


----------



## ChrisAlli

We just closed on our BCV contract.  Submitted to Disney on 6/15 and closed today...very easy we used the TTS.  Couldn't have gone smoother.  They make is so easy, my DH is already wanting to add on..and we just became members


----------



## Donald is #1

Smoochies, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36693096&postcount=2637


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member, **********.com
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members, **********.com



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member, **********.com
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)members, **********.com
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 7/20)
*Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
princessbride6205---- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2) TSS
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12) TSS


*WAITING - BCV:*
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts



*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
tammymacb---------- 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf
Girlie1--------------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17)


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
breick (seller) ----  25 OKW (Mar) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7)



*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6)


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*



*WAITING - VWL:*
breick--------------- 100 VWL (Dec) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/21) member


----------



## DizGirl20

Passed ROFR:

100 points AKV $75
Feb UY
buyer pays closing costs
seller pays annual dues for 2010
1 point - 2011
100 points - 2012


----------



## Donald is #1

DizGirl20, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36693096&postcount=2637


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
*DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf*



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member, **********.com
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members, **********.com



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member, **********.com
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)members, **********.com
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 7/20)
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
princessbride6205---- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2) TSS
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12) TSS


*WAITING - BCV:*
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts



*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
tammymacb---------- 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf
Girlie1--------------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17)


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
breick (seller) ----  25 OKW (Mar) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7)



*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6)


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*



*WAITING - VWL:*
breick--------------- 100 VWL (Dec) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/21) member


----------



## princessbride6205

Found out this morning that we passed! 

princessbride6205---- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS


----------



## Donald is #1

princessbride6205, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36693096&postcount=2637


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
*princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS *



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member, **********.com
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members, **********.com



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member, **********.com
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)members, **********.com
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 7/20)
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12) TSS


*WAITING - BCV:*
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts



*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
tammymacb---------- 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf
Girlie1--------------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17)


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
breick (seller) ----  25 OKW (Mar) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7)



*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6)


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*



*WAITING - VWL:*
breick--------------- 100 VWL (Dec) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/21) member


----------



## kdhjlm

Just passed ROFR on my add on.  It was for 50 OKW pts at $70/pt.  I paid closing.  No points for '10 but all coming '11.


----------



## Donald is #1

kdhjlm, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36693096&postcount=2637


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member, **********.com
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members, **********.com



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
*kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member, **********.com
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)members, **********.com
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 7/20)
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12) TSS


*WAITING - BCV:*
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts



*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
tammymacb---------- 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf
Girlie1--------------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17)


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
breick (seller) ----  25 OKW (Mar) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7)



*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6)


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*



*WAITING - VWL:*
breick--------------- 100 VWL (Dec) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/21) member


----------



## Donald is #1

kdhjlm said:


> Just passed ROFR on my add on.  It was for 50 OKW pts at $70/pt.  I paid closing.  No points for '10 but all coming '11.



Was it an original or extended contract?


----------



## lilpooh108

Smoochies said:


> A little delayed information for you!
> 
> We passed ROFR on 7/13, along with a few others it seems!
> 
> 160 SSR points, October UY, 16 09 points, all 10buyer and seller split mf, buyer pays closing, $65/pt (submitted 6/22, I think).
> 
> Closing docs and payment are in and were just waiting now!!  Cant wait to make our first reservation!!!



Wow what a great price and a great contract with 09 pts. Congrats!


----------



## loritemp

We are currently waiting:

150pts BWV (Aug), $73, 9 2009 pts all 2010 pts, we pay closing, seller pays 2010 dues (submitted to Disney 7/16)


----------



## Donald is #1

loritemp, good luck with your contract! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36693096&postcount=2637


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member, **********.com
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members, **********.com



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member, **********.com
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)members, **********.com
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (passed 7/20)
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12) TSS


*WAITING - BCV:*
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
*loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16) *


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
tammymacb---------- 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf
Girlie1--------------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17)


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
breick (seller) ----  25 OKW (Mar) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7)



*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6)


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*



*WAITING - VWL:*
breick--------------- 100 VWL (Dec) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/21) member


----------



## DVC SSR Owner

Is there anyway we could shorten the ROFR pass/waive list to just 2010?  It is hard to read and this year's prices do not coincide with last year's prices.  Does anyone else agree?  Thanks :confused



Oh, my 200 pt contract was through Jaki and ****.  I forgot to mention submitted on 6/26. Thanks


----------



## glennbo123

DVC SSR Owner said:


> Is there anyway we could shorten the ROFR pass/waive list to just 2010?  It is hard to read and this year's prices do not coincide with last year's prices.  Does anyone else agree?  Thanks :confused



I like having the additional data...that way you can see the trends and changes over time.  Plus, for some resorts there aren't that many transactions to get a sense of what is or isn't passing ROFR.


----------



## grimgrningghost

we are currently waiting 100 SSR (June) all '10 and '11 points.  $61 a point, buyer pays closing and '10 mf.


----------



## JBx3

DVC SSR Owner said:


> Is there anyway we could shorten the ROFR pass/waive list to just 2010?  It is hard to read and this year's prices do not coincide with last year's prices.  Does anyone else agree?  Thanks :confused
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, my 200 pt contract was through Jaki and ****.  I forgot to mention submitted on 6/26. Thanks



First, who is "we"? From what I gather Donald #1 has maintained the efforts here for the pleasure of all of us! "He" is awesome

Second, he should be thanked!

Third, NO, I do not agree

Again, thank you Donald #1 for all your painstaking efforts so others can benefit!


----------



## silmarg

JBx3 said:


> First, who is "we"? From what I gather Donald #1 has maintained the efforts here for the pleasure of all of us! "He" is awesome
> 
> Second, he should be thanked!
> 
> Third, NO, I do not agree
> 
> Again, thank you Donald #1 for all your painstaking efforts so others can benefit!



I am pretty sure he is a she.  And she totally rocks!


----------



## JBx3

silmarg said:


> I am pretty sure he is a she.  And she totally rocks!



Sorry about that, bad habit, thanks for letting me know and I sure agree with you!


----------



## mouseaider

100 points BWV $78
DEC UY
buyer pays closing costs
seller pays annual dues for 2010
200 pts. coming 12/1/10 (100 point - 2009 banked, 100 points - 2010)
Submitted 7/26
I love TSS !


----------



## tomandrobin

We passed on a BWV contract - Oct UY 150pts $70pp Buyer pays closing costs, seller pays all Maintenance fees. 22-2008, 150-2009, 150-2010, 150-2011 points.


----------



## fers31

Just had an offer accepted:

150 SSR $63.33 (Dec) UY
300 pts. coming 12/1/10 (150 points - 2009 banked, 150 points - 2010)
Buyer pays Closing
Seller pays dues


----------



## DVC SSR Owner

JBx3 said:


> First, who is "we"? From what I gather Donald #1 has maintained the efforts here for the pleasure of all of us! "He" is awesome
> 
> Second, he should be thanked! Nobody is NOT thanking anyone.
> 
> Third, NO, I do not agree
> 
> Again, thank you Donald #1 for all your painstaking efforts so others can benefit!



Just making a suggestion, take it or leave it.


----------



## DVC SSR Owner

JBx3 said:


> First, who is "we"? From what I gather Donald #1 has maintained the efforts here for the pleasure of all of us! "He" is awesome
> 
> Second, he should be thanked!  She stated that she is running out of space.  DO you have a better space saving suggestion?
> 
> Third, NO, I do not agree.  So, you would pay $80/pp for SSR?  I just picked it up for $55/pp.  SO what do you not agree with?
> 
> Again, thank you Donald #1 for all your painstaking efforts so others can benefit!



Plus, nobody likes the Steelers or grabby Ben.


----------



## DVC SSR Owner

grimgrningghost said:


> we are currently waiting 100 SSR (June) all '10 and '11 points.  $61 a point, buyer pays closing and '10 mf.



I am sure that it will go through! We paid just $55/pp and no closing or mf!


----------



## Donald is #1

DVC SSR Owner, thanks for the update! 

grimgrningghost, mouseaider, fers31, good luck with your contracts! 

tomandrobin, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36693096&postcount=2637


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member, **********.com
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members, **********.com
*tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf  *



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member, **********.com
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)members, **********.com
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12) TSS


*WAITING - BCV:*
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16)
*mouseaider----------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (suv 7/26) TSS*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
tammymacb---------- 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf
Girlie1--------------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17)


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
breick (seller) ----  25 OKW (Mar) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7)



*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6)
*grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf*
*fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf*


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*



*WAITING - VWL:*
breick--------------- 100 VWL (Dec) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/21) member


----------



## Donald is #1

JBx3 said:


> First, who is "we"? From what I gather Donald #1 has maintained the efforts here for the pleasure of all of us! "He" is awesome
> 
> Second, he should be thanked!
> 
> Third, NO, I do not agree
> 
> Again, thank you Donald #1 for all your painstaking efforts so others can benefit!





silmarg said:


> I am pretty sure he is a she.  And she totally rocks!





JBx3 said:


> Sorry about that, bad habit, thanks for letting me know and I sure agree with you!




Yep I am a she.    JBx, don't worry, I am sure that based on my user name many people make the same assumption.  

Thank you for the thanks!


----------



## Donald is #1

DVC SSR Owner said:


> Is there anyway we could shorten the ROFR pass/waive list to just 2010?  It is hard to read and this year's prices do not coincide with last year's prices.  Does anyone else agree?  Thanks :confused
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, my 200 pt contract was through Jaki and ****.  I forgot to mention submitted on 6/26. Thanks



I have been shortening the list to the past rolling year whenever the list becomes too long for the post.  My concern with shortening it more often is that for some resorts, we don't get many reports.  So there just wouldn't be too much data.  Actually one of the reasons that the years are in different colors was to try to make it easier to see where the calendar year break was.    I have also toyed with shortening just the most active resorts (SSR, OKW) but I am not sure if that makes sense either.


----------



## StormalongKay

Bad news for us - we found out last evening that Disney exercised ROFR on our pending contract:  100 points BCV Dec UY, $80 per point, no '10 points, 100 '11 points, buyer pays closing, Seller paid MFon '10 points.  Submitted 7/21, ROFR exercised 7/28.

Guess we'll have to keep trying.......


----------



## mouseaider

StormalongKay said:


> Bad news for us - we found out last evening that Disney exercised ROFR on our pending contract:  100 points BCV Dec UY, $80 per point, no '10 points, 100 '11 points, buyer pays closing, Seller paid MFon '10 points.  Submitted 7/21, ROFR exercised 7/28.
> 
> Guess we'll have to keep trying.......


 Oh I'm so sorry !  

Now you are scaring me.   We have BWV 100 points in ROFR right now.  Are you already a member or new to DVC ?


----------



## StormalongKay

Members since 2003 but this is our first resale contract.  Does that make a difference to Disney in the ROFR process?

Didn't want to alarm anyone....just thought the info would be useful.  I was surprised we heard so fast!  Good luck with your pending contract.


----------



## mouseaider

Thanks Kay....  the reason I asked is because we are not members yet and I'm hoping it will make a difference for us.  But.... I feel your pain.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Disney still could have a waitlist for people buying BCV direct.  They have thed ability to put those '10 points back and sell it to someone. I know when we wanted BCV, we bought direct because we wanted current points.


----------



## dadio

sorry to hear that.....7 days @ rofr..that seems quick...no wonder they exercised...we are past 2 weeks now with ours....@ ssr


----------



## Redbudlover

BWV 40 points (Aug) $82 per point 10 points from 2009 to be available in August and all 2010 points available. Buyer pays MF for 2010. Disney waived ROFR in one week.
I thought this was not supposed to be a chat thread? Has that changed?


----------



## Derf

Offer accepted yesterday for the following:

SSR (Sep) 150 @ $62 with 42-'09, 150-'10 (on 9/1), & 150 '11.  Buyer pays CC & seller pays MF.  I'm new to DVC.

I'll update this post with the ROFR results when available.

UPDATE:  Email from The Timeshare Store stated that our contract was officially sent to Disney for ROFR today 7/31


----------



## disneynutz

StormalongKay said:


> Bad news for us - we found out last evening that Disney exercised ROFR on our pending contract:  100 points BCV Dec UY, $80 per point, no '10 points, 100 '11 points, buyer pays closing, Seller paid MFon '10 points.  Submitted 7/21, ROFR exercised 7/28.
> 
> Guess we'll have to keep trying.......



I understand that BCV is the only propriety that they are buying back. 

 Bill


----------



## tammymacb

tammymacb said:


> We'll see about this one...
> 
> HHI- June UY- 150 points.
> 56 10 points available.  150 '11 points.
> 
> $41 per point.  Split closing.  Seller pays MFs.  Buyer accepted offer today.



I found out yesterday that we passed!


----------



## patdotson

I made it through on 6/10/10 for BCV
150 points at $80
I also got 2008 and 2009 points that were banked


----------



## disneynutz

patdotson said:


> I made it through on 6/10/10 for BCV
> 150 points at $80
> I also got 2008 and 2009 points that were banked



Better re-read your contract. You can only bank points into the next year. 

 Bill


----------



## ChrisAlli

Wouldn't it depend on your use year?  I just bought a contract that still had 08 points banked, but they expire the end of next month.  We haven't gotten our '10 points yet


----------



## HockeyKat

disneynutz said:


> Better re-read your contract. You can only bank points into the next year.
> 
> Bill



That all depends into which banked year he is referring. 

When we bought (in Mar for Sept UY), we had all 2008 points banked into 2009UY, and all 2009 points banked into 2010UY.  You could refer to that as all 2008 and 2009 points banked, and it would be both possible and correct.

We then of course had to use the 2008 points by Aug 31, 2009, and will have to use the 2009 points by Aug 31, 2010.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

disneynutz said:


> Better re-read your contract. You can only bank points into the next year.
> 
> Bill



It is possible to have banked 2008 & 2009 pts.  With Aug - Dec UY's there still could be banked 2008 points available and if 2009 points were going to be banked they would have had to been done by this point (well, a Dec. would still have a couple of days).


----------



## tammymacb

An August, October or December UY would still have banked 08 points available.

Though the August points would expire in 2 days. 

If you're buying a Oct or Dec UY you'd have a short time to use the points depending on last minute availability or rent them.


----------



## 5forDiz

tammymacb said:


> An August, October or December UY would still have banked 08 points available.
> 
> Though the August points would expire in 2 days.
> 
> If you're buying a Oct or Dec UY you'd have a short time to use the points depending on last minute availability or rent them.




Yep and also September Use Year too could have banked 2008 which would expire Aug 31 

CONGRATS on passing ROFR for HHI contract !!   That's an awesome price   
Hope you won't mind my asking;  which reseller did you purchase from ?

Best wishes


----------



## Girlie1

tammymacb said:


> I found out yesterday that we passed!



Congratulations    I was watching closely to see what happened with your contract since the one I have in ROFR right now is very similiar to yours.  I was getting nervous for you (and me ).  It seems like they took the full 30 days on your contract.  Is that correct?  I see other posters indicating that their's passed in 7 days which is very surpising to me.  Well Congratulations again, and I hope to be adding some good new about my contract soon but only submitted on 7/17


----------



## tammymacb

5forDiz said:


> CONGRATS on passing ROFR for HHI contract !!   That's an awesome price
> Hope you won't mind my asking;  which reseller did you purchase from ?
> 
> Best wishes



It was a Fidelity contract, brokered by Jaki and ****.  Thanks for the congrats!


----------



## tammymacb

Girlie1 said:


> Congratulations    I was watching closely to see what happened with your contract since the one I have in ROFR right now is very similiar to yours.  I was getting nervous for you (and me ).  It seems like they took the full 30 days on your contract.  Is that correct?  I see other posters indicating that their's passed in 7 days which is very surpising to me.  Well Congratulations again, and I hope to be adding some good new about my contract soon but only submitted on 7/17



My contract was submitted on the on the 5th.  I was waiting on the seller returning the contract.  My ROFR took 23 days, which if I remember correctly is the exact amount of time as my last HHI resale bought this winter.


----------



## Donald is #1

StormalongKay, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised! 

Redbudlover, tammymacb, patdotson, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Derf, good luck with your contract! 



Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36693096&postcount=2637


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
*Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf*
*patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member, **********.com
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members, **********.com
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
*tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)*



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member, **********.com
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)members, **********.com
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
*StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member*



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12) TSS


*WAITING - BCV:*
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16)
mouseaider----------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (suv 7/26) TSS


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
Girlie1--------------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17)


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
breick (seller) ----  25 OKW (Mar) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7)



*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6)
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
*Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member* 


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*



*WAITING - VWL:*
breick--------------- 100 VWL (Dec) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/21) member


----------



## Donald is #1

Redbudlover said:


> I thought this was not supposed to be a chat thread? Has that changed?



Hi!    Congratulations on passing ROFR!  
While most of the posts are data posts on resale contracts, there is normally some chat that is related to either recent resale transations, impressions on what will pass/fail etc.


----------



## MasonDuo

Hi All - new here as we just started a contract for BCV points with the TSS.  We are non-members put in offer at BCV for 170 points March UY.  ROFR started yesterday 7/28.  We'll be watching and waiting for the next 30 days - come on happy email.  


On a side note you all are great on these boards as I have done a lot of reading up on the DVC subject here.


----------



## MasonDuo

Sorry - forgot - contract at $81 per point.  I knew I would forget something


----------



## cvjw

Our contract passed ROFR today - 150 SSR points, March use year, $65 a point.  All '09, '10, and '11 points.  We pay closing, seller pays all MF's.  Hoping for a quick closing process.


----------



## Donald is #1

MasonDuo, good luck with your contract! 

cvjw, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36693096&postcount=2637


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member, **********.com
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members, **********.com
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member, **********.com
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)members, **********.com
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
*cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12) TSS


*WAITING - BCV:*
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
*MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28) non-members, TSS*


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16)
mouseaider----------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (suv 7/26) TSS


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
Girlie1--------------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17)


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
breick (seller) ----  25 OKW (Mar) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7)



*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*



*WAITING - VWL:*
breick--------------- 100 VWL (Dec) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/21) member


----------



## defnjeb

SSR 250 points (Sept) $58 per point 134 points available for 2010  and all 2011 points available. Seller pays MF for 2010. Buyer pays closing. Submitted July 6 and we heard today.  This is our first contract and we are sooooo excited!!!


----------



## Goofy DVC

We Passed! I can't believe it!
BCV 100 pts Dec UY 30 pts for 2010, 100 pts 2011.
$76 per point, Buyer pays closing, Seller pays MFs
Member since 93.
I am so excited!
Sorry, so excited I forgot to share: submitted  July 6, passed July 30


----------



## margitmouse

I don't know if there is rhyme or reason to how resales come up...but there seems to be very few offering for March??? I was watching for a while, then stopped for a couple of months, now I'm back on the prowl (severe addonitis) and still see very little offered in March. Is this seasonal, I mean the furthur you get from the season the more likely it is to be offered? Am I in the wrong thread to ask this question????


----------



## BigTigger

We heard today that this item passed ROFR:

WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 7/7, passed ROFR 7/30)

Thanks TTS!


----------



## BigTigger

margitmouse said:


> I don't know if there is rhyme or reason to how resales come up...but there seems to be very few offering for March??? I was watching for a while, then stopped for a couple of months, now I'm back on the prowl (severe addonitis) and still see very little offered in March. Is this seasonal, I mean the furthur you get from the season the more likely it is to be offered? Am I in the wrong thread to ask this question????



We've sold 3 of our March contracts this year - 1 BWV (350 pt) and 2 OKW2057 (300 pt and 50 pt). In both cases we had plenty of March competition in the same point ranges we were in. I think the fact that 2 of the 3 contracts had banked points helped set us apart. 2 sold for the list price and the 300 pt OK had an offer $2 less per point which we accepted as that was the only contract with no banked points. 

Keep looking, March sems to be a busy use year.


----------



## 5forDiz

tammymacb said:


> It was a Fidelity contract, brokered by Jaki and ****.  Thanks for the congrats!



Thanks for your reply   DH & I are looking for just the right HHI add-on,  don't know if we'll find one at such a great price because we'll probably want 100 pts or less but we'll see what comes along.  For awhile now we had been thinking we would do an add-on onsite but we've grown to love HHI so much we'd like to have 11mos window there for every other year.

Enjoy !!


----------



## WhalerFan

Our VB contract went in for ROFR yesterday (7/30). Contract is 170 points @ $39. all '10 and '11 pointed used, seller pays mf, March UY, buyer pays closing, close date April 2011.

We are hoping the because of the stripped points Disney will let the low price pass.

This is an add on for us and we don't need the points for a few years.


----------



## Donald is #1

defnjeb, Goofy DVC, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

BigTigger, congratulations on selling your contract! 

WhalerFan, good luck with your contract! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36693096&postcount=2637


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
*Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member, **********.com
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members, **********.com
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
*BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)*



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member, **********.com
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)members, **********.com
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
*defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12) TSS


*WAITING - BCV:*
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28) non-members, TSS


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16)
mouseaider----------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (suv 7/26) TSS


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
Girlie1--------------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17)


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
breick (seller) ----  25 OKW (Mar) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*




*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
*WhalerFan----------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30) member*


*WAITING - VGC:*



*WAITING - VWL:*
breick--------------- 100 VWL (Dec) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/21) member


----------



## silmarg

WhalerFan said:


> Our VB contract went in for ROFR yesterday (7/30). Contract is 170 points @ $39. all '10 and '11 pointed used, seller pays mf, March UY, buyer pays closing, close date April 2011.
> 
> We are hoping the because of the stripped points Disney will let the low price pass.
> 
> This is an add on for us and we don't need the points for a few years.



$39!  I think that would set a new low water mark for DVC resales.

That said, I'd bet it passes.


----------



## CommandoDawg

I found out on Friday that we passed ROFR on a 250 point BWV contract.  250 BWV (DEC) $70, 239 banked '09 points, all '10 and '11 points, buyer pays closing and mf, submitted on July 8, passed July 30, member.


----------



## WDW*Dreamer

WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS


----------



## Donald is #1

CommandoDawg, WDW*Dreamer, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36693096&postcount=2637


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
*WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS*



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member, **********.com
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members, **********.com
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
*CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member, **********.com
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)members, **********.com
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28) non-members, TSS


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16)
mouseaider----------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (suv 7/26) TSS


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
Girlie1--------------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17)


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
breick (seller) ----  25 OKW (Mar) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*




*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WhalerFan----------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30) member


*WAITING - VGC:*



*WAITING - VWL:*
breick--------------- 100 VWL (Dec) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/21) member


----------



## kkgump

Just made it through RFR

Saratoga Springs $64/pt 200 points June no dues until 2011


----------



## goofydiz

Submitted on 7/26 for ROFR - BLT, Feb. UY, $92.50,  no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '11 mf, buyer pays closing - current member


----------



## mouseaider

Congratulations on passing ROFR !   

goofydiz.....  Wow.... submitted 7/26 and approved already ?!?!   Mine was submitted the same day.   Maybe there is hope.


----------



## goofydiz

mouseaider said:


> Congratulations on passing ROFR !
> 
> goofydiz.....  Wow.... submitted 7/26 and approved already ?!?!   Mine was submitted the same day.   Maybe there is hope.



No........I only submitted it for ROFR.  Haven't passed yet.  Sorry if I posted incorrectly.


----------



## mouseaider

goofydiz said:


> No........I only submitted it for ROFR.  Haven't passed yet.  Sorry if I posted incorrectly.



oops !  Maybe I read it wrong.....  Sorry !


----------



## walkdmc

Just got word last week that our contract passed ROFR for BLT, 100pts. $100/pp.  67 points remaining from 2010, all 2011 points.  I pay closing costs and dues on 67      2010 points as well as all dues for 2011 points.  

I'm waiting on the title company to email me the final documents for signing and submission.


----------



## Donald is #1

kkgump,walkdmc,  congratulations on passing ROFR! 

goofydiz, good luck with your contract! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36693096&postcount=2637


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
*walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf*




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member, **********.com
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members, **********.com
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member, **********.com
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)members, **********.com
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
*kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28) non-members, TSS


*WAITING - BLT:*
*goofydiz------ ?? BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26) member*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16)
mouseaider----------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (suv 7/26) TSS


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
Girlie1--------------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17)


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
breick (seller) ----  25 OKW (Mar) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*




*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WhalerFan----------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30) member


*WAITING - VGC:*



*WAITING - VWL:*
breick--------------- 100 VWL (Dec) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/21) member


----------



## loritemp

WE PASSED!   Yipee!!!!  I am so excited!!!!!  Can't wait till it is all official and I can start planning my first DVC vacation!!  So looking forward to hearing my first "Welcome home!!"


----------



## TDSCastMember

For your database, I just passed ROFR. 200 pts at AKV for 76 a point with an Oct UY. Seller paid '10 MF and I paid closing. Will be receiving all 200 pts on 10/1 and I am a first time owner.


----------



## BigEeyore

WhalerFan said:


> Our VB contract went in for ROFR yesterday (7/30). Contract is 170 points @ $39. all '10 and '11 pointed used, seller pays mf, March UY, buyer pays closing, close date April 2011.
> 
> We are hoping the because of the stripped points Disney will let the low price pass.
> 
> This is an add on for us and we don't need the points for a few years.



VB in the $30's?WOW. I'll be curious how that one goes through!

Just wanted to add my name - going to ROFR on a HHI contract 100pts, $60 per point, December UY, all 100 2010 pts and 30 banked 2009 pts, no annual dues until 2011. We pay closing costs. 
Our first add-on! We really want to be able to make an annual summer trip to HHI an didn't see it happening without a home resort advantage.


----------



## mickstwin

120 SSR (FEB) $68, submitted 7/14, passed ROFR 8/6

Yippee!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We are SOOOOOOOOO excited!!! We are new to DVC and can't wait to start making even more memories at WDW!!!!!!!  

Yippeee!!!!!!!  Yippeeeeeeeee!!!!

Can you tell I'm excited about it??


----------



## loritemp

Wow, 3 new contracts passed today?!  Big day!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## Goin'Again???Yes!!!

Must be a lucky day. Just found out we passed ROFR, 230 pts at VB June uy submitted 7/15 passed 8/6.  131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts and all '11 points.  Buyer pay closing and maint fee on 211 pts. $41/pt.  DVC Members since 2000, 4th contract,first through resale -TTS. Also our first post.


----------



## Petraman

Well add us to the list.  Just signed on  AKV 50pts; June UY;  no '10 points, all '11 points.  $83 pt, buyer pays closing.  Submitted 7/30..... now we wait  

This is our first addon purchase


----------



## mouseaider

Congratulations everyone........  we are still waiting.


----------



## Donald is #1

loritemp, TDSCastMember, mickstwin, Goin'Again???Yes!!!, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

BigEeyore, Petraman, good luck with your contracts! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36693096&postcount=2637


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
*TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member*




*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member, **********.com
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members, **********.com
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
*loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member, **********.com
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)members, **********.com
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
*mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
*Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS*



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
*Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30) member*



*WAITING - BCV:*
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28) non-members, TSS


*WAITING - BLT:*
goofydiz------ ?? BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26) member


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
mouseaider----------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (suv 7/26) TSS


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
Girlie1--------------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17)
*BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, member*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
breick (seller) ----  25 OKW (Mar) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*




*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WhalerFan----------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30) member


*WAITING - VGC:*



*WAITING - VWL:*
breick--------------- 100 VWL (Dec) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/21) member


----------



## kdhjlm

We just passed ROFR on 50 OKW(2042) points at $70/pp.  We paid closing.  No banked points, 50 points coming feb '11.  Addonitis seems to be spreading and it's making me broke,


----------



## vijaru

$63 feb use year 120 points.  94  '09 points and all of '10 points.  Split maint fee for '10.  Ssr


----------



## Ka-chow!

100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (ROFR 7/30/10)

First time members! Excited, but for some reason, a quote comes to mind...

_Please accept my resignation. I don't care to belong to any club that will have me as a member._
Groucho Marx


----------



## mpadge32

purchased SSR Feb use year no 2010 points, 160 point annually starting 2011 buyer pays closing for 60 a point.  Contract sent to Disney July 28, 2010 and we are awaiting word.


----------



## Donald is #1

vijaru, Ka-chow!, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

mpadge32, good luck with your contract! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36693096&postcount=2637


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member




*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
*Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member, **********.com
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members, **********.com
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member, **********.com
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)members, **********.com
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
*vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf *



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30) member



*WAITING - BCV:*
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28) non-members, TSS


*WAITING - BLT:*
goofydiz------ ?? BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26) member


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
mouseaider----------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (suv 7/26) TSS


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
Girlie1--------------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, member


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
breick (seller) ----  25 OKW (Mar) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*




*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
*mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28)*


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WhalerFan----------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30) member


*WAITING - VGC:*



*WAITING - VWL:*
breick--------------- 100 VWL (Dec) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/21) member


----------



## wdrl

I have started a thread on the Mousecellaneous board tracking deeds that have been ROFRed by Disney (see http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2529191).  Recently, the Orange County Comptroller (OCC) showed that Disney ROFRed 20 deeds and that 19 were for BCV.

In order to match up the OCC records with information reported on this thread, it would be helpful if anyone who has a deed ROFRed would report the Unit number of the ROFRed deed.  You can PM me or post the information to this thread or my thread on the Mousecellaneous board.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mooshu

First time DVC owner!!!

180 pts SSR, $63, Feb UY, 82 banked 2009, 180 2010, 1/2 MF for 2010 & buyer paid closing.  

6/26 made offer, 7/21 passsed ROFR


----------



## ScottakaMickey

Just passed ROFR.

BCV - 50 Points - 50 Points available 2010, 50 Points available 2011
UY - December
Price $89/point
Buyer paid '10 MF


----------



## dadio

woot woot!!!!
passed ROFR today!!! submitted 7/17, passed 8/10

SSR  300 pt feb uy, $64/pt..300 pt banked, 300 current..

now I gotta pay so we can PLAY!!!


----------



## Donald is #1

Mooshu, ScottakaMickey, dadio, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36693096&postcount=2637

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member




*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
*ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member, **********.com
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members, **********.com
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member, **********.com
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)members, **********.com
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
*Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member*
*dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30) member



*WAITING - BCV:*
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28) non-members, TSS


*WAITING - BLT:*
goofydiz------ ?? BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26) member


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
mouseaider----------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (suv 7/26) TSS


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
Girlie1--------------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, member


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
breick (seller) ----  25 OKW (Mar) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*




*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28)


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WhalerFan----------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30) member


*WAITING - VGC:*



*WAITING - VWL:*
breick--------------- 100 VWL (Dec) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/21) member


----------



## Girlie1

Girlie1 said:


> Add me to the list.  Contract sent to Disney for ROFR today. Send some pixie dust my way.
> 
> 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing and MF's for 74 2010 pts.



I am very happy to report that we passed ROFR today     23 days from date submitted.  Now I just have to wait to close so I can add on days to our June 2011 trip.


----------



## grimgrningghost

We passed today!  100 points at SSR.  We paid $61 a point plus closing and mf because all '10 and '11 points are included.  Submitted to Disney 7/12 and Passed 8/10.  Took 29 days!


----------



## tammymacb

Girlie1 said:


> I am very happy to report that we passed ROFR today     23 days from date submitted.  Now I just have to wait to close so I can add on days to our June 2011 trip.



Congrats on your purchase.  We're supposed to be closing on our contract today.  Maybe we'll see you at HHI sometime.


----------



## nifferearly

We passed ROFR yesterday, 24 days after submitting!  160 SSR points at $68 per point.  Got 93 pts from 09 use yr and all of '10 pts.  We paid closing, seller paid 09 and 10 maint fees.  This now brings us to 500 SSR points and 100 at VGC!


----------



## lilpooh108

grimgrningghost said:


> We passed today!  100 points at SSR.  We paid $61 a point plus closing and mf because all '10 and '11 points are included.  Submitted to Disney 7/12 and Passed 8/10.  Took 29 days!



What a great price! Congrats!


----------



## Girlie1

tammymacb said:


> Congrats on your purchase.  We're supposed to be closing on our contract today.  Maybe we'll see you at HHI sometime.



I read your other thread and if I have my way and am able to add on days to our exisiting reservation we may overlap a day or two.  Thank you for posting your information.


----------



## Donald is #1

Girlie1, nifferearly, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36693096&postcount=2637

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member




*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member, **********.com
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members, **********.com
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
*Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)*



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member, **********.com
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)members, **********.com
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
*nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30) member



*WAITING - BCV:*
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28) non-members, TSS


*WAITING - BLT:*
goofydiz------ ?? BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26) member


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
mouseaider----------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (suv 7/26) TSS


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, member


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
breick (seller) ----  25 OKW (Mar) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*




*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28)


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WhalerFan----------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30) member


*WAITING - VGC:*



*WAITING - VWL:*
breick--------------- 100 VWL (Dec) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/21) member


----------



## Duke&Tree

Yikes!  It's our turn to wait for ROFR!

We just submitted our first contract:

100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50


----------



## mouseaider

Duke&Tree said:


> Yikes!  It's our turn to wait for ROFR!
> 
> We just submitted our first contract:
> 
> 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50


Good luck..... ...... it ain't easy !  

We are at 17 days and counting.


----------



## MasonDuo

GOOD LUCK!  I hear ya on the wait - 15 days and counting here.  Time for some good news for all 

I can't believe it can still be another 15 days to go - I'm dying here already.


----------



## loritemp

Congrats to everyone who passed and good luck to those waiting!!  We finally got our closing docs.  Apparently Disney has been busy and there was a back log of paperwork.  We were told we would have closing docs by at most 6 days after we found out we passed ROFR.  We got them late last night so exactly 6 days.  I was starting to get nervous!    But all is well, Dh is off to get a cashiers check today, he will sign everything tonight and off it will go!!!


----------



## Donald is #1

Duke&Tree, good luck with your contract! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36693096&postcount=2637

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member




*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member, **********.com
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members, **********.com
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, **********.com
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, **********.com 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, **********.com
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member, **********.com
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)members, **********.com
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30) member
*Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50*


*WAITING - BCV:*
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28) non-members, TSS


*WAITING - BLT:*
goofydiz------ ?? BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26) member


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
mouseaider----------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (suv 7/26) TSS


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, member


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
breick (seller) ----  25 OKW (Mar) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*




*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28)


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WhalerFan----------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30) member


*WAITING - VGC:*



*WAITING - VWL:*
breick--------------- 100 VWL (Dec) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/21) member


----------



## Donald is #1

Hi everyone!  I am heading down to WDW tomorrow for 10 days.  So if I don't update the thread next week, don't worry.  I'll update it the week of the 23rd.


----------



## mouseaider

Have a safe and happy trip.

I hope we pass while you are gone !


----------



## srberubenh

We are purchasing a 200 point contract with a December UY at SSR.  The contract has 199 banked points from 09 and all 200 points coming up in December 2010.  We are purchasing the contract for $65/pt + closing costs + 1/2 of 2010 MFs.  Fingers crossed!!


----------



## mouseaider

Oh cool.....    what DVC Resort is it for ???


----------



## srberubenh

mouseaider said:


> Oh cool.....    what DVC Resort is it for ???



That would help...SSR.


----------



## jetpack@knology.net

It's only been a week, but it's killing me!  Our agent seemed optimistic that our contract will pass ROFR, but the more I read, the more I am doubtful.  I think it will hurt us that the contract states that we will receive ALL of the points from 2009, 2010 and 2011.  The waiting is so hard because it is either TERRIFIC news or HORRIBLE news!  We have 2 trips planned to WDW for October and January, and it will be really painful to pay oop knowing that we will be purchasing DVC sometime between now and then!

Anyone else playing the waiting game right now?

Katie


----------



## MasonDuo

We are waiting too.  We are on day 18 and the anticipation is killing me.  I'm really hoping that we find out something soon.


----------



## mickeyx3

We are waiting also, submitted on 8/2 so hoping to hear within the next two weeks.


----------



## Skrutti

We are also waiting, submitted 27 july. Hopefully we will recieve good news this week!


----------



## skelfbsfb

Were also waiting on news, day 17 and counting.


----------



## wdrl

Oops!


----------



## mouseaider

Day 21 and counting.


----------



## macman752

Submitted on 7/23. ROFR waived on 8/13:

SSR, December UY, 160 points. 94 banked 2009 points, 144 points in 2010. All 2011 points. Buyer pays closing and MF on 144 points. $67 per point. Buyers are DVC members. TSS.


----------



## MasonDuo

mouseaider - If trends continue I think you're wait will finally be over tomorrow.  Good Luck 

I'm only on day 19 so I think if trends really do stay the same I won't find out until Friday.  

Come on DVC - end our suffering


----------



## Derf

Day 17 and counting for me as well.  I'm hoping that I will hear good news this week.

Has anyone else noticed that Tuesdays and Fridays seem to be popular notification days???


----------



## MasonDuo

Okay - It's Tuesday (a typically good day for notifications)- I want to see lots and lots and lots of  faces today!  Everyone cross your fingers that today will be a good day.


----------



## mouseaider

I'm working from home again today......  waiting.... watching....... 22 days and counting.  

Today is the day !


----------



## Skrutti

MasonDuo said:


> Okay - It's Tuesday (a typically good day for notifications)- I want to see lots and lots and lots of  faces today!  Everyone cross your fingers that today will be a good day.



Today is my day 21 I´m hoping that you are right!


----------



## MasonDuo

I think I'm hearing crickets coming from this board.  I'm waiting for someone to hear something today - even if it can't be me - I would love to see some good news coming out of here today.  I can't tear myself away from email and this board - as the days go on I keep getting more obsessed.


----------



## Skrutti

After 21 days, The wait is finally over. I just recieved the wonderful news that we passed ROFR!!!   250 OKW Feb use year $ 63 per point Submitted 27 july


----------



## mouseaider

Wow..... 21 days ?????  We are at 22 days right now !  

But.............. 




I just got our email saying we passed ROFR too !       

You were right about Tuesdays !!   Lets party !


----------



## MasonDuo

Congrats Skrutti and Mouseaider !!!    

I figured that some good news would come down the line today.  The trend is apparently the first Tuesday or Friday after day 21.  I'm on day 20 so unfortunately I'm gonna be waiting until Friday.  On the bright side that's only 3 days away.  

I'm just so happy that people are getting good news today!


----------



## mouseaider

Thanks MD..... don't worry..... I'll be here to party with you too when you pass.   Thanks for the support !


----------



## Skrutti

Thank you MasonDuo for your wonderful spirit! I´m sure you will get your good news on friday!!!  Take care!


----------



## goofydiz

Just received the word that we passed ROFR!!!!  


50 BLT (Feb) $92.50, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member


----------



## DisneyDreamingAubrey

Just got the word back and we're a go!!!!!


----------



## DarbysDad

ROFR Passed BWV 8/17/2010 Dec Use Year, 50 pts @ $78, buyer pays closing, 50 banked pts from 2009 (100 total avail Dec 2010), seller pays all 2010 maint fees


----------



## jdm_dkm

I just put in an offer on HHI 75 points @ 54pp. Dec UY. 75 points banked from 08 that must be used by 12/1/10, 75 points banked from 09 and 75 coming on 12/1. Buyer pays closing.

We were DVC members and then had to sell. We look forward to hearing "Welcome Home" again!


----------



## fers31

Currently waiting around at day 20....so far only crickets


----------



## WhalerFan

We will be at 21 days this Friday. I hope the 21 day pattern holds. I tired of the sounds of crickets.


----------



## Petraman

we will be at 21 days on Friday as well....
Here's a little pixiedust for all of us waiting


----------



## Derf

Add me into the "21 days this Friday" support group!  Hope we all get positive news!


----------



## MasonDuo

I'll be at 23 days on Friday.  I really hope to hear something on Friday because I am going nuts.   I'm constantly checking email - growing more and more obsessed by the day 

I want lots and lots of happy disboarders on Friday


----------



## tworgs

Waiting patiently walk in the door every night turn on computer check emails nothing yet have a glass of wine 23days and counting. VGC


----------



## skelfbsfb

Derf said:


> Add me into the "21 days this Friday" support group!  Hope we all get positive news!



Add me to the 21 day on Friday as well.


----------



## mouseaider

Good luck to everyone still waiting !  

I know how it feels.....  but all my paperwork is done, the final payment has been made and as soon as the seller sends in their paperwork we can close.  

I'm relieved.....


----------



## ELKHUNTER

Still waiting 130pts SSR (Sept.) $63pt, no 10pts, all 11pts. submitted 8/3-member


----------



## MasonDuo

Good Morning Everyone - 

Could this be the day???  It's another Friday and there are plenty of us sitting here with 21 days of waiting under our belts.  I don't know about you but I'll be glued to this board and my email all day  

I want to see this later!


----------



## skelfbsfb

MasonDuo said:


> Good Morning Everyone -
> 
> Could this be the day???  It's another Friday and there are plenty of us sitting here with 21 days of waiting under our belts.  I don't know about you but I'll be glued to this board and my email all day
> 
> I want to see this later!



hopefully this will be the day.  Ive checked my emails every few minutes but to no avail.


----------



## scot@dvcstore

Congratulations to everybody that has passed ROFR lately.  Enjoy the wonderful vacations that await you and your family.  Welcome Home.


----------



## vassar36

We made it though  
VWL 200 points $65 (UY:March); no points 2010, 187pts 2011, 200 pts 2012 (sumbitted 7/28 passed 8/19)

so now where do i get one of those VWL tags?


----------



## MasonDuo

YAY Vassar - lets keep the trend going today guys


----------



## WhalerFan

21 days was the lucky number! Just got word that we made it through!

170 point VB @$39. Buyer pays closing Seller pays MF for 2010 & 2011. 2010 & 2011 points are used. Close in April 2011. 

We are very happy to be adding VB to our long time OKW membership (1993).


----------



## ccindylou1

Newbie to DISboard:

Just past ROFR:  Wilderness Lodge Oct use year, 75 points, $69 a point.  2 points - 09  (which won't use), no 10 points, 75 points for year 11 and 12.   Bought thru Fidelity, split closing and no fees til 2011. Already member Animal Kingdom Lodge.  Submitted July 29th.  Got email this morning.


----------



## Tod and Copper

ELKHUNTER said:


> Still waiting 130pts SSR (Sept.) $63pt, no 10pts, all 11pts. submitted 8/3-member



Elkhunter, what resale store did you find this contract if you don't mind me asking?  I never saw this one.  Thanks!


----------



## Petraman

Woohoo!  Today is Magical Friday (the 21st day), and we made it through ROFR.

AKV 50pts @ $83/point  June UY  addon

A little   who are still waiting


----------



## Sandisw

vassar36 said:


> We made it though
> VWL 200 points $65 (UY:March); no points 2010, 187pts 2011, 200 pts 2012 (sumbitted 7/28 passed 8/19)
> 
> so now where do i get one of those VWL tags?





WhalerFan said:


> 21 days was the lucky number! Just got word that we made it through!
> 
> 170 point VB @$39. Buyer pays closing Seller pays MF for 2010 & 2011. 2010 & 2011 points are used. Close in April 2011.
> 
> We are very happy to be adding VB to our long time OKW membership (1993).



Congratulations!!!  These are great prices--enjoy!!!!


----------



## Derf

We just found out that we made it through ROFR on this lucky Friday as well!

150 SSR (Sep) $62, 42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member, TSS, Submitted ROFR 7/31, Approved ROFR 8/20

We're so excited to become SSR DVC members!  May the Friday luck continue for all of those waiting!


----------



## mpadge32

We have our add on at SSR.


----------



## WhalerFan

I count 6 that passed ROFR today. A good day indeed!

Congratulations to all that passed. For those that are still waiting, hang in there your day too will come!


----------



## lucyskys

WOOO HOOO   we passed also today! submitted ROFR july 28,  210 pts oct. okw- 420 pts coming on oct 1!  we paid closing no dues until 2011.  so excited our first DVC! did i mention i'm sooo excited, have patiently waited over 3 yrs for this.


----------



## MasonDuo

Well day 23 came and went with no info.  I guess that's what I get for pursuing the one resort that Disney is actively buying back (BCV).  There's still hope but they are just making me wait and wait and wait.  It will be another week of


----------



## MasonDuo

I'm happy for all those who passed ROFR today 

Good day


----------



## Petraman

MasonDuo said:


> Well day 23 came and went with no info.  I guess that's what I get for pursuing the one resort that Disney is actively buying back (BCV).  There's still hope but they are just making me wait and wait and wait.  It will be another week of



You just need a little more dust....     

Hey, they are just saving the most exciting news for next Tuesday... a brand new BCV owner!!

Hang in there


----------



## mouseaider

Petraman said:


> You just need a little more dust....
> 
> Hey, they are just saving the most exciting news for next Tuesday... a brand new BCV owner!!
> 
> Hang in there


I agree..........  and my thoughts are that if Disney were going to buy this contract back, they would have done it already.

Have faith and lots of  for our new neighbor.


----------



## MasonDuo

Thanks guys!!!  

Exactly my thoughts Mouseaider.  I figure if they wanted it they would take it - they are just going to give themselves the full 30 days in case they can find some fool to buy direct at $115 per point 

Hopefully Tuesday will be lucky - if not for sure by Friday


----------



## Goofy DVC

Mason Duo, I was in the same boat as you. I waited a long time to hear on my BCV resale but eventually passed. I agree with others. When it comes to BCV longer waits might actually be a better sign. Best of luck and I hope you here good news soon.


----------



## Lucky and Pooh

*
DVC*

Aug 16 Listed - DVC 
Aug 18 Signed Contact

Waiting


----------



## ELKHUNTER

Tod and Copper said:


> Elkhunter, what resale store did you find this contract if you don't mind me asking?  I never saw this one.  Thanks!



The Timeshare Store, I think i found it as soon as it was listed, because it never showed up on my daily emails.


----------



## MasonDuo

26 days 

   

Hopefully Tuesday will be lucky.


----------



## mouseaider

MasonDuo said:


> 26 days
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully Tuesday will be lucky.



We will be celebrating with you tomorrow afternoon for sure !


----------



## Stinger5

Stinger5    --- 200BCV(DEC) $85,all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20)


----------



## Mom B

Count us in too!  50 pts @ OKW (2042), September UY, $65/pt; no points available until 9/11, standard "buyer pays closing, seller pays maintenance fees"; went to Disney on 7/29, notified that ROFR was waived 8/20/10.  Won't change our vacation plans for 2010 UY but next year will give us bigger accommodations to take more family and friends.


----------



## Derf

Any of those that passed ROFR last Friday (8/20) received their closing documents yet???  I'm still waiting for mine.


----------



## mouseaider

Derf said:


> Any of those that passed ROFR last Friday (8/20) received their closing documents yet???  I'm still waiting for mine.



Yes I have......  Got mine on Saturday, was sent it on Monday.... payment was wired and we are just waiting on the sellers paperwork as of yesterday.   I was told that as soon as they receive it, we can close.  I'm dealing with TSS and they are great.

Good luck.


----------



## Derf

mouseaider said:


> Yes I have......  Got mine on Saturday, was sent it on Monday.... payment was wired and we are just waiting on the sellers paperwork as of yesterday.   I was told that as soon as they receive it, we can close.  I'm dealing with TSS and they are great.
> 
> Good luck.



Thanks and very interesting as I'm also through TSS, but haven't heard anything since passing ROFR Friday.  Hopefully that will change soon - I want to start booking!


----------



## MasonDuo

So is anyone out there still waiting with me that's around 20 days?  I'm hoping there are some others who are watching their email diligently today 

Day 27 -   Come on DVC - I'm dying here


----------



## mouseaider

Derf said:


> Thanks and very interesting as I'm also through TSS, but haven't heard anything since passing ROFR Friday.  Hopefully that will change soon - I want to start booking!


Actually I goofed......  

I passed on Tuesday, received papers Wednesday, signed and returned same day..... wired final payment Wednesday... and at last word we are still waiting for the seller to send in their paperwork.  

I hope you are doing everything by email....  it makes it so much quicker.  Good luck.  

Come on MasonDuo........  lets get'er done !


----------



## dennis46c

Also waiting to hear on a BCV contract, currently at day 27.


----------



## MasonDuo

So dennis - they just like to torture us with these BCV contracts.    Like I said before - they are just waiting to the last minute to see if they find some fools to buy BCV points at $115/point.  

How many points are you waiting for???  UY???


----------



## dennis46c

I was told by TSS that currently it seems DVC is taking about 2 weeks when they ROFR on BCV and around 25 days to waive ROFR on BCV. Appears the longer the wait, the better.


----------



## dennis46c

Waiting on 240 pts, 42 for 2010 and all for 2011, March UY at 81 per point.


----------



## MasonDuo

Well our contracts are fairly similar - March UY here too also at 81 per point.  Ours is for a 170 points with 29 for 2010 and all points for 2011.  

Hopefully you are right that the longer we wait the better off we'll be.


----------



## RatherB@Disney

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you both, MasonDuo & dennis46c!!

I just signed a BCV resale contract a few days ago, and have yet to enter the ROFR process.  My stress level is so high awaiting your outcomes, let alone my own!  Based on what I've read so far, maybe I should hope for a long wait for a DVC response (and get a waiver for my patience?!?!).

My contract info is as follows:

270BCV(APR), $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11.

Again, best wishes to you both!


----------



## ELKHUNTER

MasonDuo said:


> So is anyone out there still waiting with me that's around 20 days?  I'm hoping there are some others who are watching their email diligently today
> 
> Day 27 -   Come on DVC - I'm dying here



Im still waiting with you hopefully hear something later today, if not maybe friday


----------



## MasonDuo

Good Luck RatherB@Disney -  Here's wishing you a long ROFTR  

Well since we are all sitting here today maybe they aren't releasing and ROFR contracts today.  Usually somebody has heard something.  Maybe Tuesday isn't the lucky day this week.  

Well I guess there's plenty of time left in the day but my guess is that we'll be waiting until Friday.  

Keep us posted everyone - usually one person starts a nice trend for the day.


----------



## skelfbsfb

Not heard anything today either, fed up checking emails every few seconds.


----------



## MasonDuo

Well I guess looking on the bright side (if there is one) - we are all in the same boat.


----------



## Petraman

Who knows, maybe nobody is left at DVC to return e-mails for ROFR, because they all are answering angry phone calls from people who now can't use the points they are buying to take a Disney Cruise


----------



## dennis46c

How did you find out Disney waived ROFR? From broker, closing agent or DVC?


----------



## Petraman

It was my broker who contacted me.  I am supposed to hear from the closing company in the next few days.


----------



## dennis46c

Thanks Petraman! After waiting 27 days I was beginning to wonder.


----------



## Chic

Just purchased 160 SSR points, December use year, $63 a point, 74 points from 2008 booked into 2009 and must be used by November 30, 2010, 160 points banked from 2009 into 2010, 160 points in 2010 giving a total of 320 points since 160 were banked from 2009, 160 points in 2011, seller pays maintenance fees, buyer pays closing, (submitted July 27, passed August 17), purchased from A Timeshare Broker, Inc.


----------



## fitnessmouse

passed on 8/17

230 OKW (2042) (apr-uy) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing


----------



## skelfbsfb

Chic said:


> Just purchased 160 SSR points, December use year, $63 a point, 74 points from 2008 booked into 2009 and must be used by November 30, 2010, 160 points banked from 2009 into 2010, 160 points in 2010 giving a total of 320 points since 160 were banked from 2009, 160 points in 2011, seller pays maintenance fees, buyer pays closing, (submitted July 27, passed August 17), purchased from A Timeshare Broker, Inc.





fitnessmouse said:


> passed on 8/17
> 
> 230 OKW (2042) (apr-uy) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing



Congratulations to you both, maybe we will be joining you today, if Disney are very kind in allowing us the purchase of the BWV points we desperately want.  Thanking you kind Disney people. (just in case they read this thread)


----------



## rljslo

Good luck to all who are waiting... I am watching the BCV purchases very closely since I too am waiting for Disney to decide on my BCV ROFR. My wait just started last week so I have a long way to go. 

Disney - if you are reading this - please ignore it. You didn't see it. It's a figment of your imagination. I'm not here. You're not here. Go back to sleep. It's just a dream. Go to OKW.


----------



## mouseaider

Congratulations to all that have recently passed.    

Good luck to you still waiting.   

I've got an update on my status.....  I just received an email from *** that they finally got the sellers paperwork, everything is in order, and we are closing later today or tomorrow with blessings from DVC.    

Thank you TSS and *** for this wonderfully easy system... and a special thank you to my "angel",  Nancy at *** !      You are the best !


----------



## ELKHUNTER

Just notified we passed ROFR on 130pt SSR add on, It took 22 days!


----------



## MasonDuo

Yay ElkHunter  Congrats!!!

On a side note -- Hopefully this means more notifications will go out today.  

Everyone keep us all posted.


----------



## ELKHUNTER

MasonDuo said:


> Yay ElkHunter  Congrats!!!
> 
> On a side note -- Hopefully this means more notifications will go out today.
> 
> Everyone keep us all posted.



Thanks, after not hearing anything yesterday, i thought i would have to wait till friday. Im glad i was wrong.


----------



## marie1981

dennis46c said:


> I was told by TSS that currently it seems DVC is taking about 2 weeks when they ROFR on BCV and around 25 days to waive ROFR on BCV. Appears the longer the wait, the better.




It took Disney 28 days to waive ROFR on my BCV !  Long wait, but at least, I own it now !!!!


----------



## dennis46c

Thanks for the encouragement!  We're sitting on day 28 today so maybe we'll hear very soon.


----------



## skelfbsfb

At long last took 26 days but its now official proud owners at BWV.

35pts 2010, 160 2011, 160 2012 seller pays costs $67 per point


----------



## mickeyx3

Received our call this morning that we passed.  200 pts. at OKW, Dec. use year, $50 per point, all 2009 and 2010 points available.  Buyer pays closing.


----------



## MasonDuo

YAY Skelfbsfb!! Congrats - I know you've been dying to find out.  

Dennis - I'm still here waiting with you for the BCV points.  Day 28 - hopefully these other notices mean that we still have hope for today.  Hang in there


----------



## skelfbsfb

MasonDuo said:


> YAY Skelfbsfb!! Congrats - I know you've been dying to find out.
> 
> Dennis - I'm still here waiting with you for the BCV points.  Day 28 - hopefully these other notices mean that we still have hope for today.  Hang in there



Thanks, hopefully you may hear today as well.


----------



## mouseaider

Congratulations to those that have passed.   

skelfbsfb..... Yay neighbor !   When is your first stay going to be ???  

Come on MasonDuo..... what are you waiting for ?


----------



## MasonDuo

I know mouseaider - what's up with the wait - they love to torture us to get the points we really want   Just my luck that I really wanted BCV.

But congrats on you moving along so fast on your contract.  You'll be booking that next vacation while I'm still waiting for ROFR to go through.


----------



## skelfbsfb

mouseaider said:


> Congratulations to those that have passed.
> 
> skelfbsfb..... Yay neighbor !   When is your first stay going to be ???
> 
> Come on MasonDuo..... what are you waiting for ?



Hi MasonDuo we are planning on going in July what about yourself.


----------



## mouseaider

We are planning for this January.....  we have about 146 days to get booked.


----------



## dennis46c

I just heard that after 28 days, Disney did step in and purchase the contract.  It was 240 points at BCV, 46pts 2010; all for 2011 and 2012; UY of March.  This is our 3 rejection so we are moving on, it just isn't fun anymore.  Best of luck for everyone still waiting to hear!


----------



## skelfbsfb

dennis46c said:


> I just heard that after 28 days, Disney did step in and purchase the contract.  It was 240 points at BCV, 46pts 2010; all for 2011 and 2012; UY of March.  This is our 3 rejection so we are moving on, it just isn't fun anymore.  Best of luck for everyone still waiting to hear!



For some reason Ive noticed that BCV are the contracts that Disney are buying back, dont know why this is.  Hopefully others will pass ROFR.


----------



## MasonDuo

Hi Dennis - I'm sorry to hear your news.  I hope this doesn't deter you too much - I know it's not fun.  I guess you never know until you try but when it's meant to be its meant to be.  Actually my husband and I decided before we went into this contract that we will give BCV a try and if it doesn't work we will buy BLT - we were torn between these two places but we decided that fate will let us know.

I'll keep you posted if I hear anything as I know that mine should be coming up soon.  

Good Luck for the future though.


----------



## dennis46c

MasonDuo, thanks for your response!  You won't be disappointed with BCV.  We've stayed many years at the Yacht Club and SAB is the best.  Last September we took our daughter, son-in-law and our 2 year old grand daughter and stayed at the Yacht Club in a 2 bedroom suite, one balcony looked out over SAB and the other along the walkway going into the hotel.  The room alone was nearly 10k but we loved it.  We purchased a 40ft motorhome and stayed at Disney's campground this Spring and also loved it and saved a lot of money.   Our problem now is our grandson is due in 2 months and a total of 6 is too many to sleep in the coach.  We figured my wife and I would sleep offsite at a cheap hotel but then found out about DVC (although not becasue it is cheap although it is a great value). That extra sleeping space is what we're looking for and we'll have our daugther's family stay there so they can enjoy SAB. I'm sure we'll end up at BCV eventually, my wife and I will enjoy it and a quick getaway. We'll bite the bullet and get a higher priced contract next time although I'm disappointed our agent didn't provide more guidance, each contract we offered as it was listed and apparently they don't know what the current situation is with BCV. Again, best of luck and I'm sure you will be happy at BCV.


----------



## skelfbsfb

dennis46c said:


> MasonDuo, thanks for your response!  You won't be disappointed with BCV.  We've stayed many years at the Yacht Club and SAB is the best.  Last September we took our daughter, son-in-law and our 2 year old grand daughter and stayed at the Yacht Club in a 2 bedroom suite, one balcony looked out over SAB and the other along the walkway going into the hotel.  The room alone was nearly 10k but we loved it.  We purchased a 40ft motorhome and stayed at Disney's campground this Spring and also loved it and saved a lot of money.   Our problem now is our grandson is due in 2 months and a total of 6 is too many to sleep in the coach.  We figured my wife and I would sleep offsite at a cheap hotel but then found out about DVC (although not becasue it is cheap although it is a great value). That extra sleeping space is what we're looking for and we'll have our daugther's family stay there so they can enjoy SAB. I'm sure we'll end up at BCV eventually, my wife and I will enjoy it and a quick getaway. We'll bite the bullet and get a higher priced contract next time although I'm disappointed our agent didn't provide more guidance, each contract we offered as it was listed and apparently they don't know what the current situation is with BCV. Again, best of luck and I'm sure you will be happy at BCV.



Dennis hopefully you wil get a contract at BCV, but like I have said I have noticed that Disney appear to be buying up all contracts at BCV. When we went to our resales rep Jaki, she informed us of this at the time as well, but she didnt know why Disney was doing this.  There was a thread earlier which has shown all contract that have been sold and Disney had bought back all BCV contracts


----------



## Petraman

dennis46c....

I am not sure if you have had the chance to stay at any of the other DVC resorts, but you might be pleasantly surprised at how good many of them are.  The biggest drawback is they don't have SAB, but to be honest, I don't own at BCV, yet the 3X I have looked to book there I always found availabilty, even during spring break this last year.  Maybe you should consider buying at another resort that you might enjoy at the 11month booking window, and then use that to try and get BCV at the 7 month.  You could always buy BCV points direct from Diseny but they are not cheap.

Hope you don't give up on DVC, we have used ours in so many many ways with almost no problems booking what we want, when we want


----------



## Stinger5

Derf said:


> Any of those that passed ROFR last Friday (8/20) received their closing documents yet???  I'm still waiting for mine.



Derf- passed on 8/20 and received docs today.  Good luck!


----------



## Donald is #1

Hi everyone!  I'm back from an awesome trip to WDW.    So let's see how long this update will be.  

srberubenh, jdm dkm, RatherB@Disney, good luck with your contracts! 

macman752, Skrutti, mouseaider, goofydiz, DarbysDad, vassar36, WhalerFan, ccindylou1, Petraman, Derf, mpadge32, lucyskys, Stinger5, Mom B, Chic, fitnessmouse, ELKHUNTER, skelfbsfb, mickeyx3, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

dennis46c, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36693096&postcount=2637

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
*Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member*




*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
*Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) *




*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
*goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member*



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member, ***************
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members, ***************
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
*mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS*
*DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)*
*skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
*Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)*
*lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)*
*Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)*
*fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)*
*mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, ***************
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member, *************** 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member, ***************
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member, ***************
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)members, ***************
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
*macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS*
*Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS*
*mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)*
*Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc*
*ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member *



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
*WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member*



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
*vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)*
*ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity*
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
*dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)*



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50


*WAITING - BCV:*
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28) non-members, TSS
*RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing*


*WAITING - BLT:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts



*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, member
*jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
breick (seller) ----  25 OKW (Mar) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*




*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
*srberubenh-----200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member *


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*WAITING - VGC:*



*WAITING - VWL:*
breick--------------- 100 VWL (Dec) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/21) member


----------



## Derf

Stinger5 said:


> Derf- passed on 8/20 and received docs today.  Good luck!



Thanks Stinger5. I also received my docs today and already overnighted everything to ***. Hopefully we will be closing very soon!


----------



## Stinger5

Derf said:


> Thanks Stinger5. I also received my docs today and already overnighted everything to ***. Hopefully we will be closing very soon!



I did the same today.  Let me know when you here something and hope it's a quick finish!!!


----------



## Petraman

Derf said:


> Any of those that passed ROFR last Friday (8/20) received their closing documents yet???  I'm still waiting for mine.



I passed ROFR last Friday, and received my final docs today as well..  

I am in no hurry, because not using the points until Nov 2011


----------



## MasonDuo

Question - if you are ROFR'd - will the TSS call or email you???  Just curious.


----------



## skelfbsfb

MasonDuo said:


> Question - if you are ROFR'd - will the TSS call or email you???  Just curious.



I received an email telling me that I was successful and that i would be receiving closing docs within 10-14 days.


----------



## MasonDuo

Day 29 

I can't believe I'm still waiting.  Thank you all for your words of encouragement while I slowly lose my mind.  And Dennis - thank you for reassuring me in my choice with BCV.  I just hope that you have some good luck soon - don't give up if it is truly what you want.  

I'm happy for those of you who have passed recently - you will all be signed sealed and delivered before you know it.


----------



## tammymacb

FWIW, you could very well hear any day of the week.  I passed my last resale contract in July and found out on a Thursday.  I know because I'd just flown in from St Lucia and was sitting in the airport when the call came.


----------



## dennis46c

MasonDuo, I contacted TSS via email becasue my agent (Jason) is out this week, I received a call from them after a couple of hours indicating Disney was buying the contract.  As far as my giving up, I'm in the process of making an offer for more points at $85 per point in hopes of finally getting it.  I'm not crazy about the additional cost but I know we'll use them.  Good luck!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

dennis46c said:


> MasonDuo, I contacted TSS via email becasue my agent (Jason) is out this week, I received a call from them after a couple of hours indicating Disney was buying the contract.  As far as my giving up, I'm in the process of making an offer for more points at $85 per point in hopes of finally getting it.  I'm not crazy about the additional cost but I know we'll use them.  Good luck!!!



 Best wishes to you!  We own at 6 resorts, so home advantage is important to us, and yes, BCV is one of them!


----------



## MasonDuo

Thanks Dennis.  I actually emailed my broker last night - waiting for a reply (it's early afterall).  I'm probably bugging the heck out of him but I started to wonder that if they call (instead of email) if disney buys the contract that maybe he had left for the day or was out yesterday and it's sitting there waiting to contact me.  I just find it really strange that I am waiting so long.

But I think your best bet is going to be the $85 - yes I know it's a bit more but it's a heck of a lot better than direct at $115.  Maybe that extra little bit will do the trick.  

Let us know if you put a new contract in - we can wait the 30 days out with you again


----------



## mouseaider

MasonDuo said:


> Thanks Dennis.  I actually emailed my broker last night - waiting for a reply (it's early afterall).  I'm probably bugging the heck out of him but I started to wonder that if they call (instead of email) if disney buys the contract that maybe he had left for the day or was out yesterday and it's sitting there waiting to contact me.  I just find it really strange that I am waiting so long.


Heck no.... call them (800) 550-6493.  You have offered good money, paid a DP and want some answers.  Good luck !


----------



## rljslo

Does anyone know if there is rhyme or reason as to what Disney decides to ROFR? At first I thought they wanted to prevent offers that were too low from going through - but now I'm not so sure...

We put in an offer for BCV. We offered the full price thinking Disney would only ROFR the lower priced ones..... looks now like they are ROFR most or all of the BCV offerings.

oh well - in the end, I guess we get our full deposit back.  

We just put in the offer last week so I'm sure we have to wait about 3 weeks before we will hear anything. I'll try not obsess until then


----------



## MasonDuo

Mouseaider - I just love your response - I think I'll give them a call at my lunch hour if I don't get any response by then.  


As for rhyme to the reason with ROFR - I don't think there is one.    They just like to torture us into buying direct.  Try not to obsess at least for the next couple of weeks because when you are on day 29 (like me) you are insane.  I can't begin to tell you how much I think about it.


----------



## dennis46c

I read in these forums a while ago that people thought Disney was more active in times just prior to and during the busiest periods so they have inventory during the high traffic times.  I read very recently that it appeared Disney was backing off purchasing contracts with a possible exception of BCV.  That made me wonder why that would be and then I remembered the Food and Wine Festival happening in October.  It appears the festival draws a lot of people into the Beach Club so maybe that is one reason they are stocking up on BCV inventory, so they have something to sell at $115 when people inqure during the festival. Just a guess, it does appear recently prices are going up at least for BCV and the low offerings still out there aren't being touched becasue people realize they won't get it becasue of ROFR. Basically they are tying up the deposit while the seller and agents will still get their money in either situation.


----------



## dennis46c

I read in these forums a while ago that people thought Disney was more active in times just prior to and during the busiest periods so they have inventory during the high traffic times.  I read very recently that it appeared Disney was backing off purchasing contracts with a possible exception of BCV.  That made me wonder why that would be and then I remembered the Food and Wine Festival happening in October.  It appears the festival draws a lot of people into the Beach Club so maybe that is one reason they are stocking up on BCV inventory, so they have something to sell at $115 when people inqure during the festival. Just a guess, it does appear recently prices are going up at least for BCV and the low offerings still out there aren't being touched becasue people realize they won't get it becasue of ROFR. Basically they are tying up the deposit while the seller and agents will still get their money in either situation.


----------



## MasonDuo

Okay Guys - No flaming me for my ultimate stupidity 

In my defense I usually check my spam folder once a day.  I think I just got so crazy yesterday (ROFR does it to you) that I forgot to look yesterday.

Anywho - I passed ROFR!!!   (Officially yesterday 8/25) - I could have spared myself 24 hours of pain.  

Once I get those documents in hand I will officially be a BCV owner  and more importantly a DVC member!!! 

Contract Details - BCV - 170 Points - 29 points from 2010 and 170 points in 2011.  $81 per point.  Non-Members - March UY.  

Thanks for all your support!!!


----------



## mouseaider

MasonDuo said:


> Okay Guys - No flaming me for my ultimate stupidity
> 
> In my defense I usually check my spam folder once a day.  I think I just got so crazy yesterday (ROFR does it to you) that I forgot to look yesterday.
> 
> Anywho - I passed ROFR!!!   (Officially yesterday 8/25) - I could have spared myself 24 hours of pain.
> 
> Once I get those documents in hand I will officially be a BCV owner  and more importantly a DVC member!!!
> 
> Contract Details - BCV - 170 Points - 29 points from 2010 and 170 points in 2011.  $81 per point.  Non-Members - March UY.
> 
> Thanks for all your support!!!


Glad to hear it....  

I sent you a PM.


----------



## MasonDuo

Thanks Mouseaider 

I just PM'd you back


----------



## RatherB@Disney

CONGRATS MasonDuo!!

And my sincere condolences to dennis46c and others whose DVC dreams were annihilated by Disney (at least for this round of contracts).  

I'm 2 days in to this painful process....I might just have to ban myself from the computer for a little while, IF that'll lessen my obsessing and help me keep some sanity (?!?!)   

Good luck to others playing the waiting game..............................


----------



## Weluvdisny

We submitted our offer for BWV on August 19th.  I'm not sure when the sellers signed the docs.  

Did you guys say that Disney usually exercises ROFR within the first week so if you don't hear that it was refused by then you might be ok?


----------



## dennis46c

MasonDuo, great news!! I think you will love BCV and SAB. Two of my 3 rejects were at 81 per point, in fact the one I heard about yesterday is nearly the same as your contract, except mine was for 240 but everything else was the same, even the few points remaining for 2010 were similiar.  I'm happy someone made it through. We're trying one more time with 270 points and at $85, salesmen hasn't had any bought back at that price. 

Again, great news for you!


----------



## Petraman

MasonDuo said:


> Okay Guys - No flaming me for my ultimate stupidity
> 
> In my defense I usually check my spam folder once a day.  I think I just got so crazy yesterday (ROFR does it to you) that I forgot to look yesterday.
> 
> Anywho - I passed ROFR!!!   (Officially yesterday 8/25) - I could have spared myself 24 hours of pain.
> 
> Once I get those documents in hand I will officially be a BCV owner  and more importantly a DVC member!!!
> 
> Contract Details - BCV - 170 Points - 29 points from 2010 and 170 points in 2011.  $81 per point.  Non-Members - March UY.
> 
> Thanks for all your support!!!





Wooohoooo!!!

Welcome Home


----------



## Petraman

dennis46c said:


> MasonDuo, great news!! I think you will love BCV and SAB. Two of my 3 rejects were at 81 per point, in fact the one I heard about yesterday is nearly the same as your contract, except mine was for 240 but everything else was the same, even the few points remaining for 2010 were similiar.  I'm happy someone made it through. We're trying one more time with 270 points and at $85, salesmen hasn't had any bought back at that price.
> 
> Again, great news for you!



I really think you are on the right track.  The key is sometimes do you want the best bargain or do you want the points.  If you were to buy from Disney, BCV points would run you $115 right now, so at $85 point you are still getting a good deal if BCV is really what you want to own.  Good luck!!!

Here's a little     for your next attempt


----------



## ELKHUNTER

Congratulations MasonDuo!


----------



## skelfbsfb

Congratulations to all who have passed ROFR lately, hopefully those who are waiting on news will here soon.


----------



## MasonDuo

Dennis - I think that will do the trick  

The few extra dollars may seem like a pain now but compared to the $30 extra bucks buying from them you will be getting it at a steal.

Keep us posted!!!


----------



## Stinger5

BCV and ROFR.  I am thrilled to have passed ROFR at the BCV, put $85 is a decent price.

I have to say- after looking at the resale and ROFR listings, there doesn't seem to be much rhyme or reason to BCV resales.   Some low prices have been ROFR as well as average priced contracts that have been stripped of points.  

I am just happy to have passed and be a member of the resort my fam loves(BCV).

Best of luck to everyone who is waiting for that call or email!


----------



## grimgrningghost

you can move us from the waiting to passed!  We received an email that we closed today!  Just waiting on that membership number now!


----------



## Marine Mom

Our contract was sent to Disney on 8/23, let the waiting begin!!!!


----------



## Livi's Mama

I can't believe we passed ROFR--we sent in a contract for our friends' points--partly as a favor to them, as they REALLY needed to sell immediately. The agreed-upon price was $33 per point for BWV!! We thought surely Disney would take the contract, and we thought that would be fine, because our friends would still get the same amount of money. But we just found out it PASSED! I can't believe it! I am about to be a DVC owner for $33 per point!!!!

Breathe, breathe, breathe....

We nearly bought a new contract after taking a tour this summer. SO glad we didn't. Wow.

I just had to celebrate!http://www.wdwinfo.com/images/smilies/cheer2.gif


----------



## bobbiwoz

Livi's Mama said:


> I can't believe we passed ROFR--we sent in a contract for our friends' points--partly as a favor to them, as they REALLY needed to sell immediately. The agreed-upon price was $33 per point for BWV!! We thought surely Disney would take the contract, and we thought that would be fine, because our friends would still get the same amount of money. But we just found out it PASSED! I can't believe it! I am about to be a DVC owner for $33 per point!!!!
> 
> Breathe, breathe, breathe....
> 
> We nearly bought a new contract after taking a tour this summer. SO glad we didn't. Wow.
> 
> I just had to celebrate!http://www.wdwinfo.com/images/smilies/cheer2.gif



Wow...something must be going on behind the scenes at DVC.  Good for you, but I don't think it bodes well for the system.


----------



## skelfbsfb

Livi's Mama said:


> I can't believe we passed ROFR--we sent in a contract for our friends' points--partly as a favor to them, as they REALLY needed to sell immediately. The agreed-upon price was $33 per point for BWV!! We thought surely Disney would take the contract, and we thought that would be fine, because our friends would still get the same amount of money. But we just found out it PASSED! I can't believe it! I am about to be a DVC owner for $33 per point!!!!
> 
> Breathe, breathe, breathe....
> 
> We nearly bought a new contract after taking a tour this summer. SO glad we didn't. Wow.
> 
> I just had to celebrate!http://www.wdwinfo.com/images/smilies/cheer2.gif




Well done on getting a great price.


----------



## Sandisw

Livi's Mama said:


> I can't believe we passed ROFR--we sent in a contract for our friends' points--partly as a favor to them, as they REALLY needed to sell immediately. The agreed-upon price was $33 per point for BWV!! We thought surely Disney would take the contract, and we thought that would be fine, because our friends would still get the same amount of money. But we just found out it PASSED! I can't believe it! I am about to be a DVC owner for $33 per point!!!!
> 
> Breathe, breathe, breathe....
> 
> We nearly bought a new contract after taking a tour this summer. SO glad we didn't. Wow.
> 
> I just had to celebrate!http://www.wdwinfo.com/images/smilies/cheer2.gif



Congratulations!!!  That is an absolutely fantastic deal and good luck!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Livi's Mama said:


> I can't believe we passed ROFR--we sent in a contract for our friends' points--partly as a favor to them, as they REALLY needed to sell immediately. The agreed-upon price was $33 per point for BWV!! We thought surely Disney would take the contract, and we thought that would be fine, because our friends would still get the same amount of money. But we just found out it PASSED! I can't believe it! I am about to be a DVC owner for $33 per point!!!!
> 
> Breathe, breathe, breathe....
> 
> We nearly bought a new contract after taking a tour this summer. SO glad we didn't. Wow.
> 
> I just had to celebrate!http://www.wdwinfo.com/images/smilies/cheer2.gif



Congratulations and Welcome Home!!  It's nice that you were able to help your friends out and also get something for you to enjoy in the future.  

It sounds like you submitted the contract to Disney yourselves?  Maybe DVC looked at it similar to a relative selling to another relative which turned out great for you!


----------



## Livi's Mama

Yes, we modified a general timeshare contract we found online, and the members submitted it to Disney. No brokers or lawyers involved. Maybe that made a difference.


----------



## WhalerFan

Congratulations Livi' Mama. That is one great price! I thought I did well at $39 a point, but your deal takes the cake!


----------



## Donald is #1

MasonDuo, grimgrningghost, Livi's Mama, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Marine Mom, good luck with your contract!  

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36693096&postcount=2637

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member




*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
*MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member, ***************
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members, ***************
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
*Livi's Mama--------- ?? BWV (???) $33*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) **********
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member, ********** 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member, ***************
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) **********
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
*grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50


*WAITING - BCV:*
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing


*WAITING - BLT:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts



*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
breick (seller) ----  25 OKW (Mar) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*




*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
srberubenh-----200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*WAITING - VGC:*



*WAITING - VWL:*
breick--------------- 100 VWL (Dec) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/21) member


----------



## Livi's Mama

Just to fill in the blanks for the list: BWV, Sept UY, 150 pts, buyer pays closing costs. 67 points remaining in 2010-11 year. Also, privately written contract with no broker.

I can't believe I am even on the list!!


----------



## jetpack@knology.net

Anyone want to guess if this will pass?...  
300 points at BLT, $97/pp, Feb UY, buyer pays all of closing, seller pays half of MF for 2010.  All points from 2009, 2010 and 2011 transfer to buyer.  

We're on Day 18, and I'm so tired of obsessing over it!  We want this so badly!

Katie


----------



## john5cc

Just passed today, $65/pt, BWV, 150 pts June UY, 150 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MF, sub 8/6, passed 8/27, TSS, Current Member


----------



## rljslo

Waiting to hear on our BCV offer...

It's only been a week so I'm trying to distract myself. I'm well aware of the fact that it will be almost 3 more weeks before we get an answer. 

And - since we are trying for BCV - I am also well aware that we may get ROFR'd.

So - mentally - I have prepared myself for a long wait.

So can someone tell me why I KEEP CHECKING MY COMPUTER EVERY 17 SECONDS TO SEE IF WE HAVE AN ANSWER YET !?!??!?!!?!

Thanks.... just needed to get that off my chest. I'm calm again


----------



## Stinger5

rljslo said:


> Waiting to hear on our BCV offer...
> 
> It's only been a week so I'm trying to distract myself. I'm well aware of the fact that it will be almost 3 more weeks before we get an answer.
> 
> And - since we are trying for BCV - I am also well aware that we may get ROFR'd.
> 
> So - mentally - I have prepared myself for a long wait.
> 
> So can someone tell me why I KEEP CHECKING MY COMPUTER EVERY 17 SECONDS TO SEE IF WE HAVE AN ANSWER YET !?!??!?!!?!
> 
> Thanks.... just needed to get that off my chest. I'm calm again



If you agreed to a decent price, i wouldn't be overly concerned about ROFR.  We just passed ROFR on a BCV contract at $85/pt.  It looks like Dis does use ROFR but it seems like they do it occassionally, not often...


----------



## Donald is #1

Livi's Mama, thanks for the update! 

jetpack@knology.net, good luck with your contract!  

john5cc, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36693096&postcount=2637

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member




*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
*john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) 
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
emckinnon---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50


*WAITING - BCV:*
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing


*WAITING - BLT:*
*jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf *


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts



*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
breick (seller) ----  25 OKW (Mar) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*




*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
srberubenh-----200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*WAITING - VGC:*



*WAITING - VWL:*
breick--------------- 100 VWL (Dec) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/21) member


----------



## dennis46c

After 3 failed attempts,we increased our price and picked up a contract from Jaki, **** and Kevin. They received the signed contracts from the sellers and it was sent in to Disney this morning, 8/30. Several concerns,the 270 2010 points had to be banked by 10/31 and the seller couldn't do it.  They are from the UK and one of them is leaving in several weeks on a long deployment so closing could be a problem. Jaki stepped in and contacted Disney requesting a faster decision and by the end of the day Disney had waived ROFR.     Thanks to Jaki, **** and Kevin and a special thanks to Disney. We felt we wrote the contact to ensure we would pass and it was worth it.

270 points at BCV with a March UY, all 270 points for 2010, 2011 and beyond. $85 per point and buyer pays closing and 2010 MFs. Submitted and ROFR waived on 8/30.

$85 seemed high but we were in it for the contact, not the "fun" of waiting to hear that Disney is stepping in to purchase the contact.  It worked! Thanks to everyone that wished us well.


----------



## MasonDuo

YAY DENNIS!!!  

I'm so happy that you were able to get through ROFR!  That is just wonderful that you didn't have to wait again - it was well deserved.

Congrats!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Good for you, Dennis!


----------



## MasonDuo

Hi Everyone - I hope those waiting here some good news today - it is Tuesday afterall.

For those of you who have passed ROFR - how long did it take you to get your closing documents from TSS?  I'm on day 6 and haven't heard a peep.  I did remind them that I will be out of town coming up soon but I'm starting to get a little nuts here that I haven't gotten anything.


----------



## fers31

Just found out 5 minutes ago that we passed ROFR.  Took the full 30 days but apparently there was an issue as the seller had multiple contracts and the contract numbers got messed up when they were sent to Disney.  

150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf


----------



## macman752

MasonDuo said:


> Hi Everyone - I hope those waiting here some good news today - it is Tuesday afterall.
> 
> For those of you who have passed ROFR - how long did it take you to get your closing documents from TSS?  I'm on day 6 and haven't heard a peep.  I did remind them that I will be out of town coming up soon but I'm starting to get a little nuts here that I haven't gotten anything.



We received our closing docs from *** the same day as ROFR was waived. The paperwork was e-mailed to us.


----------



## jetpack@knology.net

We just got the news from **** that we passed for 300 points at BLT with all 2009, 2010 and 2011 points!  We are so excited and hoping that our October trip can be our first DVC vacation.

If the details of the contract need to be posted somewhere to help others, please let me know.

Katie


----------



## RatherB@Disney

dennis46c said:


> After 3 failed attempts,we increased our price and picked up a contract from Jaki, **** and Kevin.



CONGRATS Dennis!!  4th time's a charm?!!


----------



## BigEeyore

We passed ROFR on our 100 pt HHI contract! Now hurry up and close so we can book for next summer!


----------



## YodaQuant

Great news! It looks like Fidelity has decided to forgo the administrative fee that has annoyed so many (including myself)!

Received from Fidelity today:

Hello All! 

I have attached our current inventory lists for your review.  I also want to let you know that Fidelity Real Estate will not be charging the $195.00 administrative fee any longer on our Disney purchases!  Please feel free to contact me with any questions on our listings, I'll be happy to help.  

Sincerely,

Rachel Thompson
Licensed Real Estate Associate
Disney Vacation Club Specialist


----------



## tworgs

Just got my notification 200 pts vgc june use year at 99.00 per point are now mine.That was a long wait exactly 30 days


----------



## Donald is #1

dennis46c, good luck with your contract!  

fers31, jetpack@knology.net, BigEeyore, tworgs, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36693096&postcount=2637

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member




*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
*jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)*



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
*BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member*



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) 
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
emc****on---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all ’09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
*fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member



*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
*tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)*



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50


*WAITING - BCV:*
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing
*dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) %85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30)*


*WAITING - BLT:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts



*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
breick (seller) ----  25 OKW (Mar) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*




*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
srberubenh-----200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*WAITING - VGC:*



*WAITING - VWL:*
breick--------------- 100 VWL (Dec) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/21) member


----------



## disneyfam27

I just passed ROFR yesterday 8/31, ROFR was submitted on 8/13.  

VB contract: 70 points @ $54 pp.  70 banked points from '09 (0 points from 2010 UY). No closing costs until 2011.   

This is my second Disney contract.  Needed to get more points for 2012Hawaiian vacation!


----------



## johnsbelt

You can add me to the waiting list 

BLT (Mar)  50pt contract, Fully loaded (banked 2009 pts which expire 2/29/11, banked 2010 points, and all 2011 points)  $100.  Went to Disney 8/30.  It's going to be a looooong 30 days


----------



## Marine Mom

You can add me too! 

BMV 150 pts (Mar) all of 10 and 11 pts, seller pays m/f $71/pt

Contract was sent to Disney on 8/23 so I am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Weluvdisny

Here's my info - BWV 50 points $65/point. Submitted on 8/25. June use year and all 10 and 11 points available. Buyer pays closing costs.

Now it's time to play the waiting game......


----------



## srberubenh

disneyfam27 said:


> I just passed ROFR yesterday 8/31, ROFR was submitted on 8/13.
> 
> VB contract: 70 points @ $54 pp.  70 banked points from '09 (0 points from 2010 UY). No closing costs until 2011.
> 
> This is my second Disney contract.  Needed to get more points for 2012Hawaiian vacation!



Our contract was sublitted on 8/16 so hopefully we will hear soon!  I am confident we will pass based on the other contracts making it through, but waiting is no fun!  Once the contract is passed and closing is done, how long until we can make reservations usually?


----------



## Weluvdisny

Here's what I got e-mailed to me today:

Hello,
Your file has been forwarded to us by your broker and we would like to take a moment to WELCOME you to Timeshare Title & More, LLC. We are thrilled to assist you in the transfer of your Disney timeshare property!


So does this mean we passed ROFR?  It was just submitted on 8/25! I haven't gotten any "official" word from my broker but I thought this was just as good!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Weluvdisny said:


> Here's what I got e-mailed to me today:
> 
> Hello,
> Your file has been forwarded to us by your broker and we would like to take a moment to WELCOME you to Timeshare Title & More, LLC. We are thrilled to assist you in the transfer of your Disney timeshare property!
> 
> 
> So does this mean we passed ROFR?  It was just submitted on 8/25! I haven't gotten any "official" word from my broker but I thought this was just as good!



I think you're still in for a wait.  The email sounds like it was just contact from the title company that will be handling the transaction.  When you pass ROFR the notification could come from either your broker or the title company (I've had it both ways) but it will definitely reference ROFR or the fact that your closing documents are on the way.

Good luck with your ROFR!


----------



## Weluvdisny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I think you're still in for a wait.  The email sounds like it was just contact from the title company that will be handling the transaction.  When you pass ROFR the notification could come from either your broker or the title company (I've had it both ways) but it will definitely reference ROFR or the fact that your closing documents are on the way.
> 
> Good luck with your ROFR!



I know not to get my hopes up just yet because we bought our first contract resale and I know it takes a while but I never received an e-mail from the title company so I just wanted to share my news.


----------



## srberubenh

Weluvdisny said:


> Here's what I got e-mailed to me today:
> 
> Hello,
> Your file has been forwarded to us by your broker and we would like to take a moment to WELCOME you to Timeshare Title & More, LLC. We are thrilled to assist you in the transfer of your Disney timeshare property!
> 
> 
> So does this mean we passed ROFR?  It was just submitted on 8/25! I haven't gotten any "official" word from my broker but I thought this was just as good!



We got the same email soon after our contract was submitted and we are still waiting for ROFR.


----------



## DisneyDreamingAubrey

We're DVCers now....  Got the final paperwork in the mail today with my DVC welcome Home book.


----------



## dennis46c

Weluvdisny, that is only the welcome letter from the closing agency.  We received it from them and a second email after they received our deposit check.  It is usually the agent that will let you know about ROFR although the ROFR email from Disney is sent to both the agent and the closing agent. GOOD LUCK and hope you have a short wait!


----------



## StormalongKay

We passed ROFR today for 150 BCV Dec UY, $79 per point, all '09 points, all '10 points and forward.....submitted 8/11/10.  We pay 1/2 '10 MF and closing costs. Thanks to Jaki, **** & Kevin!  This was our second attempt at a Dec UY BCV contract

For those who believe in good karma.....we spent the past three weeks while our offer was pending in Cape May New Jersey (the inspiration for Cape May Cafe in BCV) which was an excellent diversion during the ROFR wait.  We cut our stay short, thanks to Hurricane Earl, but were rewarded with good news today on arrival home!


----------



## Duke&Tree

We're in!  ROFR Submitted 8/13/2010.  Just got word that we've passed!

AKL HERE WE COME!!!


----------



## KerTggr

Just got word that we passed ROFR today.  Stats:

Submitted to Disney on 8/12
200 points @ SSR
October UY with 194 UY10 points; All UY11 points
$60/point
Buyer pays closing
Buyer pays 1/2 of UY10 fees

Off to go do happy dance.


----------



## Marine Mom

KerTggr said:


> Just got word that we passed ROFR today.  Stats:
> 
> Submitted to Disney on 8/12
> 200 points @ SSR
> October UY with 194 UY10 points; All UY11 points
> $60/point
> Buyer pays closing
> Buyer pays 1/2 of UY10 fees
> 
> Off to go do happy dance.



Congrats!!!!


----------



## helloirishkitty

We're in too!

ROFR submitted on 08/31.... waiting.... 

I will be in a VWL owner- soon! hopefully!


----------



## srberubenh

Waiting is so hard.  We submitted on 8/16 and based on the timing I have seen from everyone, I think we should find out this Tuesday 9/7.  Does this seem right to anyone?


----------



## ELKHUNTER

Thats about right it took us 22 days from 8/3 to 8/25 was waiting to hear something on the Tue. and they emailed me on Wed.


----------



## SabresFan

Well, we are in the ROFR queue.    It got sent in today by our realtor, although it wouldn't surprise me if Disney starts the clock this Tuesday, what with the holiday and all.  

150 points, SSR, June use year, 9 points banked from 2009, all 2010 and later points, I pay closing costs, seller pays 2010 MF.  $60 per point.  

Is it bad karma if I start booking ADR's in anticipation of getting the contract and successfully booking a room?


----------



## rljslo

Submitted BCV offer on 08/23. This "waiting" thing is for the birds! I keep telling myself that we won't hear anything till 09/23... but I check every day....actually several times a day. Gotta run. Gotta check my mail again


----------



## homercrispy

this is the most incredibly useful info to anyone thinking of buying disney.  thank you.


----------



## Donald is #1

Sorry everyone, I have been having some laptop issues.  Hopefully they will be resolved in the next day or 2 when I get a new laptop.

disneyfam27, StormalongKay, Duke&Tree, KerTggr, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Johnsbelt, Marine Mom, Weluvdisny, helloirishkitty, SabresFan, good luck with your contracts!  


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36693096&postcount=2637

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
*Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)*




*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
*StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) 
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
emc****on---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
*KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
*disneyfam27-------  70 VB (???) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member*
 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) %85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30)


*WAITING - BLT:*
*Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30)*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
*Marine Mom---------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23)*
*Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25)*

*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
breick (seller) ----  25 OKW (Mar) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
srberubenh-----200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
SabresFan------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5)


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf



*WAITING - VGC:*



*WAITING - VWL:*
*helloirishkitty------ ?? VWL (???) $?? (sub 8/31)*


----------



## johnsbelt

johnsbelt said:


> You can add me to the waiting list
> 
> BLT (Mar)  50pt contract, Fully loaded (banked 2009 pts which expire 2/29/11, banked 2010 points, and all 2011 points)  $100.  Went to Disney 8/30.  It's going to be a looooong 30 days



Well gang, I think I just set a record for passing ROFR 

I just received the email from TTS stating that Disney has waived their right to purchase!  A mere seven days!!    

I was ready for the torture of waiting the 30 days and here Disney pulls a fast one on me. 

John


----------



## Sandisw

johnsbelt said:


> Well gang, I think I just set a record for passing ROFR
> 
> I just received the email from TTS stating that Disney has waived their right to purchase!  A mere seven days!!
> 
> I was ready for the torture of waiting the 30 days and here Disney pulls a fast one on me.
> 
> John



Congratulations!!!!  It is nice when it comes so much sooner than you think!!


----------



## MTW

Offered and accepted 9/6/10, signed and returned contract today, 9/7...my understanding is that once the seller returns signed contract it will go to Disney.

175 points
$92 pp
8 from 2009, 175 from 2010, 175 coming 3/1/11 (March use year)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## ELKHUNTER

MTW said:


> Offered and accepted 9/6/10, signed and returned contract today, 9/7...my understanding is that once the seller returns signed contract it will go to Disney.
> 
> 175 points
> $92 pp
> 8 from 2009, 175 from 2010, 175 coming 3/1/11 (March use year)
> 
> Fingers crossed!



Yes this is correct once both the buyer and the seller have signed and returned the contracts it then goes to Disney for ROFR. Good Luck!


----------



## skelfbsfb

johnsbelt said:


> Well gang, I think I just set a record for passing ROFR
> 
> I just received the email from TTS stating that Disney has waived their right to purchase!  A mere seven days!!
> 
> I was ready for the torture of waiting the 30 days and here Disney pulls a fast one on me.
> 
> John



WOW that was fast, mabye disney are short of a few dollars and needed them quickly

Congratulations on your purchase


----------



## srberubenh

We submitted on 8/16.  Based on what I have seen, today may be our lucky day!


----------



## johnsbelt

johnsbelt said:
			
		

> Well gang, I think I just set a record for passing ROFR
> 
> I just received the email from TTS stating that Disney has waived their right to purchase! A mere seven days!!
> 
> I was ready for the torture of waiting the 30 days and here Disney pulls a fast one on me.
> 
> John





Sandisw said:


> Congratulations!!!!  It is nice when it comes so much sooner than you think!!




Sandi,

You bet it's nice.  With the long weekend and having family over, I hadn't started to think about it.  Now I need to arrange the finances (have the cash just need to get it in one spot for the bank check  )

Now all I need is to have a std view available at BLT the first full week in Jan.  Not wishing for much am I?  

John


----------



## bobbiwoz

We're trying for 50 VB March UY, 3 banked points into 2011.  Buyer pays closing and the MFs for the 3 2010 points.  We'll be sending in the agreement tonight. $50 per point.


----------



## arkbrowns

We found out today that we are good to go and we started this process Aug. 9 and had the papers signed with deposit back to them on Aug. 11 I beleieve.

We just got email saying we are ok and closing papers will be here soon...It took awhile but a little bit shorter than they said it might take..

Boardwalk , 200 pts....I think 220 available and the use month is Aug.....69 per point

Very Happy , especially if we can get closed and in the system so we can book a spring break trip and have some rooms open!!


----------



## Abbylou9

Hi friends!  It's my very first day as a DVC *almost* owner and my very first DisBoards post!  We purchased through the Timeshare Store and they recommended that we post our ROFR info here...

We made it through!  So excited:

Wilderness Lodge ($73/point)
270 points per year, use year September
535 points available (all 2010 points and 265 banked from 2009)

Offer was submitted to Disney on 8/16, and we heard that we passed today, 9/7!  Hope this info is a helpful addition to your list.  On to closing!!


----------



## srberubenh

Abbylou9 said:


> Hi friends!  It's my very first day as a DVC *almost* owner and my very first DisBoards post!  We purchased through the Timeshare Store and they recommended that we post our ROFR info here...
> 
> We made it through!  So excited:
> 
> Wilderness Lodge ($73/point)
> 270 points per year, use year September
> 535 points available (all 2010 points and 265 banked from 2009)
> 
> Offer was submitted to Disney on 8/16, and we heard that we passed today, 9/7!  Hope this info is a helpful addition to your list.  On to closing!!



Congratulations!!  We submitted on the same day and still did not hear .


----------



## Weluvdisny

Abbylou9 said:


> Hi friends!  It's my very first day as a DVC *almost* owner and my very first DisBoards post!  We purchased through the Timeshare Store and they recommended that we post our ROFR info here...
> 
> We made it through!  So excited:
> 
> Wilderness Lodge ($73/point)
> 270 points per year, use year September
> 535 points available (all 2010 points and 265 banked from 2009)
> 
> Offer was submitted to Disney on 8/16, and we heard that we passed today, 9/7!  Hope this info is a helpful addition to your list.  On to closing!!



Yeah for you! These boards are awesome to find out any information you might need about DVC.  Everyone is so helpful!! Congrats!


----------



## Donald is #1

johnsbelt, arkbrowns, Abbylou9, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

MTW, bobbiwoz, good luck with your contracts!  


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36693096&postcount=2637

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)




*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
*Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)*



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
*arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) 
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
emc****on---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (???) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) %85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30)


*WAITING - BLT:*



*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
Marine Mom---------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25)

*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
breick (seller) ----  25 OKW (Mar) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
srberubenh-----200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
SabresFan------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5)


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
*bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf* 


*WAITING - VGC:*



*WAITING - VWL:*
helloirishkitty------ ?? VWL (???) $?? (sub 8/31)


----------



## Donald is #1

MTW said:


> Offered and accepted 9/6/10, signed and returned contract today, 9/7...my understanding is that once the seller returns signed contract it will go to Disney.
> 
> 175 points
> $92 pp
> 8 from 2009, 175 from 2010, 175 coming 3/1/11 (March use year)
> 
> Fingers crossed!



Good luck!   What resort is this contract for?


----------



## srberubenh

srberubenh said:


> Congratulations!!  We submitted on the same day and still did not hear .



Just found out we passed!!!  Horray!  We are going to be DVC owners!!!


----------



## MTW

MTW said:


> Offered and accepted 9/6/10, signed and returned contract today, 9/7...my understanding is that once the seller returns signed contract it will go to Disney.
> 
> 175 points
> $92 pp
> 8 from 2009, 175 from 2010, 175 coming 3/1/11 (March use year)
> 
> Fingers crossed!



Can't believe I forgot to say that it's Bay Lake Tower! 

We got the email from the broker today saying that it went in to Disney ROFR today so we'll be patiently waiting with the rest of you!


----------



## Donald is #1

srberubenh, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

MTW,  good luck with your contracts!  


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36693096&postcount=2637

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)




*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) 
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
emc****on---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
*srberubenh-----200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member *



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (???) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) %85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30)


*WAITING - BLT:*
*MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8)*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
Marine Mom---------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25)

*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
breick (seller) ----  25 OKW (Mar) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
SabresFan------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5)


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf


*WAITING - VGC:*



*WAITING - VWL:*
helloirishkitty------ ?? VWL (???) $?? (sub 8/31)


----------



## MichelleB

Add us to the list!

250 VB pts., Dec. UY, 17 pts. left in '10 UY and all in following years; $37/pt., submitted 8/28; current members


----------



## Donald is #1

MichelleB,  good luck with your contract!  


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36693096&postcount=2637

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)




*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) 
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
emc****on---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh-----200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (???) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) %85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30)


*WAITING - BLT:*
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8)


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
Marine Mom---------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25)

*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
breick (seller) ----  25 OKW (Mar) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
SabresFan------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5)


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
*MichelleB------------ 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28) member*

*WAITING - VGC:*



*WAITING - VWL:*
helloirishkitty------ ?? VWL (???) $?? (sub 8/31)


----------



## jdm_dkm

From what I've read here, today might be the day we hear about ROFR!


----------



## Marine Mom

jdm_dkm said:


> From what I've read here, today might be the day we hear about ROFR!



Good luck!


----------



## mrebuck

Add to to the list of patiently waiting buyers . . . 
Our add-on contract for Vero was submitted to Disney today.  100 VB points, Sept UY, $50 a point, sellers pay MFs, buyers pay closing costs.  100 banked 2009 points, 100 2010 points, 100 2011 points.


----------



## jdm_dkm

Just got the e-mail. We passed ROFR!!! I got 75 points I have to use before 12/1, so I guess we HAVE to go in November if we can get a ressie!! Come on closing docs!!!!


----------



## jdm_dkm

By the way, Thanks TTS!


----------



## rljslo

We just got word we passed ROFR!

Submitted 08/23....BCV, 200 points (+16 leftover points), $82.00/pt, June use year.

Absolutely, positively, cannot believe it! We had steeled ourselves for the fact that a) we would have to wait at least 28 days to hear and b) that  - since it was BCV - we would be ROFR'd. We had even begun scouting back-up purchases just in case.

Is there a word for THRILLED x100? Because that's what we are right now!


----------



## GoofyMam

Just heard we passed ROFR (Thanks TTS!) - submitted on 8/20

150 SSR points, June UY, 80 from 2009 + 150 from 2010, $65/pt, no dues until 2011, buyer pays closing.

This is our first DVC purchase and with a little luck we'll be able to use the points for a trip in January 2011.


----------



## Marine Mom

Now I'm jealous!  Ours was submitted on 8/23 and nothing yet.  It is my birthday today so I will keep my fingers crossed!!!!!!!


----------



## WDWRR_ENGINEER

Just heard we past ROFR for small addon at VWL! 

25 points. December use year. 25 points coming on 12/1/10 and 25 points coming on 
12/1/11. *No annual dues until 2011.* Priced at $81/pt


----------



## Donald is #1

mrebuck,  good luck with your contract!  

jdm_dkm, rljslo, GoofyMam, WDWRR_ENGINEER, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36693096&postcount=2637

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)




*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
*rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)*




*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
*jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS*



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) 
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
emc****on---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
*GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (???) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
*WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member*
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) %85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30)


*WAITING - BLT:*
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8)


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
Marine Mom---------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25)

*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
breick (seller) ----  25 OKW (Mar) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
SabresFan------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5)


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
MichelleB------------ 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28) member
*mrebuck------------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10) member*


*WAITING - VGC:*



*WAITING - VWL:*
helloirishkitty------ ?? VWL (???) $?? (sub 8/31)


----------



## helloirishkitty

Still waiting... but I realized I didn't put any contract details up!

150 pts- $78/pt- points from 2010 and 20 banked points from 2009- no annual dues until 2011.

I'm impatient.


----------



## ELKHUNTER

Finally had our points show up in Disney system today, not bad though because we just closed on the 7th and in the system on the 10th.


----------



## M5ward

Just received noticed that Disney has waived ROFR..

Submitted August 18 - 120 points, SSR, $62.00 per point, no points in 2010, all points thereafter.


----------



## Donald is #1

helloirishkitty, thanks for the update! 

M5ward, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36693096&postcount=2637

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)




*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)




*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) 
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
emc****on---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
*M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (???) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) %85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30)


*WAITING - BLT:*
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8)


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
Marine Mom---------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25)

*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
breick (seller) ----  25 OKW (Mar) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
SabresFan------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5)


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
MichelleB------------ 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28) member
mrebuck------------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10) member


*WAITING - VGC:*



*WAITING - VWL:*
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31)


----------



## HangLoose2

SSR  200 pts @ $60/pt  UY Mar
200 2009 pts to use by 3/1/11
200 2010 points banked
200 2011 points available 3/1/11
no mf until 2011

submitted 8/30/10
passed 9/13/10


----------



## skelfbsfb

HangLoose2 said:


> SSR  200 pts @ $60/pt  UY Mar
> 200 2009 pts to use by 3/1/11
> 200 2010 points banked
> 200 2011 points available 3/1/11
> no mf until 2011
> 
> submitted 8/30/10
> passed 9/13/10



Congratulations, welcome home.


----------



## RatherB@Disney

RatherB@Disney said:


> My contract info is as follows:
> 
> 270BCV(APR), $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11.



Oh my gosh! Oh my gosh! Oh my gosh!!!!  Day 21 - I just received word that Disney waived ROFR!!!!!!  I'm literally shaking - it's been a three week roller coaster!  AND this morning I was just reading about the August BCV ROFR tally on the Mousecellaneous forum, thinking that we may very likely become another statistic.

Best wishes to all those out there still waiting!!


----------



## Marine Mom

Just got word we passed ROFR!!!!! SOOOO HAPPY!!!!!

Thank you TSS!!!!!!

Details:

150 pts BWV (Mar) All 2010 points and 2011 pts $70/pt
sub 8/23 - passed 9/14


----------



## dennis46c

On our 4th try we finally joined DVC, we are no longer waiting.  Our contract information:

dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and all mf for 2010. (sub 8/30, passed ROFR 8/30, closed 9/14)

The submitted and passed dates are correct, Jaki stepped in based on a situation with the seller and she got Disney to waive ROFR on the same day it was submitted. 

Next week we'll contact Disney to verify we are set up in the systems.

Thanks to everyone on this board!


----------



## bobbiwoz

dennis46c said:


> On our 4th try we finally joined DVC, we are no longer waiting.  Our contract information:
> 
> dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and all mf for 2010. (sub 8/30, passed ROFR 8/30, closed 9/14)
> 
> The submitted and passed dates are correct, Jaki stepped in based on a situation with the seller and she got Disney to waive ROFR on the same day it was submitted.
> 
> Next week we'll contact Disney to verify we are set up in the systems.
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this board!



That's great!  Welcome Home, BCV neighbor!!!!


----------



## ELKHUNTER

dennis46c said:


> On our 4th try we finally joined DVC, we are no longer waiting.  Our contract information:
> 
> dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and all mf for 2010. (sub 8/30, passed ROFR 8/30, closed 9/14)
> 
> The submitted and passed dates are correct, Jaki stepped in based on a situation with the seller and she got Disney to waive ROFR on the same day it was submitted.
> 
> Next week we'll contact Disney to verify we are set up in the systems.
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this board!



Congratulations and Welcome Home! Glad you didnt have to wait for ROFR long, because it sounded like you were about to give up last time. Persistance persevered once more.


----------



## vek239

Submitted 8/21; 160 SSR, June UY, $63, 23 2010 points + all 2011 pts, buyer pays closing, no mf till 2011.  This is an add-on to our two BLT contracts.


----------



## disneyfam27

Sorry I didn't put my UY in my original post.  the VB contract has a Dec UY. (Same as my SSR contract).   I just closed on the contract on Friday, waiting for MS to update their records so that I can transfer some points.


----------



## Donald is #1

HangLoose2, RatherB@Disney, Marine Mom, dennis46c, vek239, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

disneyfam27, thanks for the update! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36693096&postcount=2637

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)




*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
*RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)*




*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
*dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) %85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)*



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
*Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) 
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
emc****on---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
*HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)*
*vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - BCV:*



*WAITING - BLT:*
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8)


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25)

*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
breick (seller) ----  25 OKW (Mar) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
SabresFan------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5)


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
MichelleB------------ 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28) member
mrebuck------------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10) member


*WAITING - VGC:*



*WAITING - VWL:*
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31)


----------



## jaysonleah

We are in ROFR wait:

SSR 200 pts Mar, 200 points coming on 3.1.11  $59 per pt.  No mf until 3/2011.

To Disney 9/11


----------



## ShuisFan584

I can't believe we're doing this!  I bought my first contract at AKV (200 points) in October 2008 when I was single.  I wasn't expecting to start bugging DH for more points until at least another year or so.  But he shocked me and said that he wanted to add on points.  I couldn't say no!

We're going for BWV, 200 points, December use year, 285 points coming in 2010, 200 points in 2011, $72.5 a point, seller pays closing and maintenance.

They submitted yesterday and said it will take approximately 25 days, which is right before we leave for Disney.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## Weluvdisny

Still waiting....Submitted on 8/25 and haven't heard yet.


----------



## WeLoveAriel0505

SSR, 150 Points, March Use Year, 1 2009 point, 150 2010 points and all 2011 points.  Buyer pays Closing, Seller pays 2010 MF.  Submitted to Disney today, 9/17.  $63 per point.  Adding to our current BLT home resort


----------



## MichelleB

MichelleB------------ 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28) member


Got a call a bit ago and we passed ROFR!  Now gives us 290 VWL; 200 HHI; and 390 VB!!!!


----------



## helloirishkitty

helloirishkitty said:


> Still waiting... but I realized I didn't put any contract details up!
> 
> 150 pts- $78/pt- points from 2010 and 20 banked points from 2009- no annual dues until 2011.
> 
> I'm impatient.



Passed today! It's a September UY 

Can't wait to tell DF because VWL is his favorite, and he never wants to stay anywhere else (which will not be happening, but at least we're owners there now!


----------



## delmar411

Got my contracts in today and they are off to DVC for ROFR review! 

Submitted 9/17, Vero Beach, 400pts, March UY, $35/pp, seller pays all of '10, '11 and the majority of '12 dues(completely stripped out contract), we pay closing costs, this isn't set to close until late April '11


----------



## Donald is #1

jaysonleah, ShuisFan584, WeLoveAriel0505, delmar411, good luck with your contracts! 

MichelleB, helloirishkitty, congratulations on passing ROFR! 



Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36693096&postcount=2637

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)




*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)




*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) %85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) 
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
emc****on---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
*MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member*
 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
*helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)*
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*



*WAITING - BCV:*



*WAITING - BLT:*
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8)


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25)
*ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16) member*

*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
breick (seller) ----  25 OKW (Mar) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
SabresFan------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5)
*jaysonleah---------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11)*
*WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17) member*


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
mrebuck------------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10) member
*delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17)*


*WAITING - VGC:*



*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Lucky and Pooh

*
Waiting *

The process began Aug 26, submitted to DVC Aug 31, with closing date  
on/or before 10/21. Waiting for their decision regarding ROFR or Waiver.


----------



## WeLoveAriel0505

Waiting
120  SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20) member


----------



## gdpele2

The timeshare store told me I just made it through the disney first refusal test for 300 points at $60/pt.  I am so looking forward to joining the group.

I feel so lucky but I won't relax until I get the final papers.

gdpele


----------



## jimsanfilippo

I just cleared ROFR for 200 Boardwalk DVC points on Sept. 14th.  I paid $50/pt. to a private seller and I paid $375 in closing costs as well.  It's an August use year and there are 16 points left from 2010 and all 200 coming in 2011.  All the dues were already paid for 2010.


----------



## jimsanfilippo

gdpele2 said:


> The timeshare store told me I just made it through the disney first refusal test for 300 points at $60/pt.  I am so looking forward to joining the group.
> 
> I feel so lucky but I won't relax until I get the final papers.
> 
> gdpele



If you mean they told you that you just barely made it at that price I think the timeshare store lied to you.  As I wrote right after you, we cleared ROFR at $50/pt. for 200 points at Boardwalk.  I know that in the last 3 months 33 of the 36 ROFRs excercised were from Beach Club and none were from Boardwalk.  A DIS amdin also posted that he knows of one Boradwalk sale that passed ROFR at $33/pt., although he gave no details on how many points, etc.


----------



## Donald is #1

Lucky and Pooh, WeLoveAriel0505, good luck with your contracts! 

gdpele2, jimsanfilippo, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36693096&postcount=2637

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)




*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)




*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) %85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
*gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50*
*jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) 
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
emc****on---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
*Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31)*


*WAITING - BCV:*



*WAITING - BLT:*
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8)


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16) member

*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
breick (seller) ----  25 OKW (Mar) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
SabresFan------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5)
jaysonleah---------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17) member
*WeLoveAriel0505------- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20) member   *


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
mrebuck------------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10) member
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17)


*WAITING - VGC:*



*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Disneyfn420

If you want to add me to the waiting list. 

Saratoga Springs 130    Sept 130 pts for 2010 + 130 for 2011 + 130 for 2012. 
Buyer pays closing costs and half of maint. $62 per pt

I submitted around Sept 1st


----------



## Donald is #1

Disneyfn420, good luck with your contract! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36693096&postcount=2637

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)




*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)




*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) %85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) 
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
emc****on---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31)


*WAITING - BCV:*



*WAITING - BLT:*
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8)


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16) member

*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
Ctsplaysinrain-------- 150 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 & '09 pts banked
breick (seller) ----  25 OKW (Mar) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/23)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
SabresFan------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5)
jaysonleah---------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17) member
WeLoveAriel0505------- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20) member  
*Disneyfn420----------- 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1)*


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
mrebuck------------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10) member
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17)


*WAITING - VGC:*



*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Lucky and Pooh

*
DVC - AK - 25 Points  *

*PASSED ROFR* - Congratulations to our DVC buyers!
Will post details and price after we close in October.

Aug. 31 - Submitted to Disney 
Sept 21 - Received notification from MTV that 
Disney is waiving on their Right of First Refusal. 
Sept 22 - Final documents was forwarded to us via email 
Sept 24 - Signed, Notarized, Returned via US Mail to ***.

REF: Post 3192 and Post 3200


----------



## Lucky and Pooh

*
Copy 2010 postings that have either 
passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised * 


*****Passed****
PASSED - AKV (2057) *

Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180 seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member

aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------ 50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)


*****ROFR'D****
ROFR'D - AKV*

TeriofTerror---------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)


Thanks Donald is #1 for Posting and Updating all the Disney ROFR data.


----------



## Disneyfn420

Donald is #1 said:


> Disneyfn420, good luck with your contract!
> 
> It went through!!!! I'm a DVC member!!!
> 
> Leslie Disneyfn420
> 
> Disneyfn420----------- 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1)
> Disney accepted 9/24/2010


----------



## canes4life

Just received notice that we are now DVC Members - 1st time members.  Disney passed on ROFR.

BLT 100 points at $95 received 108 points from 2010.  All future points intact.   

Me and the family are excited for 2011.


----------



## defnjeb

Congratulations and Welcome Home!!  We just became members last month. Our first trip is to the Disney Grand Villas next month for Halloween!  Can't wait!!


----------



## b-1

waiting for :
200 BWV (Jun) $64, 198 pts in 2011 and 200 in '12. 
submitted 24 september 2010.


----------



## tlynk

hockeyprincess said:


> Waiting on ROFR: OKW 100 pts/$71 PP Feb UY, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller to pay '08 MF, buyer pays closing--2042 contract I plan to extend if I pass ROFR!!
> 
> Should be submitted to Disney today, send some pixie dust!



If your contract passes how do you extend?


----------



## tlynk

Waiting on ROFR: OKW 150 pts/$61 PP Sept UY, 150 banked  '09 points, all 2010 points, seller to pay 2010 MF, buyer pays closing--2042 

ROFR was submitted to Disney on Sept. 21


----------



## disneyfreak89

We just passed ROFR.....30 pts, OKW (42), Dec UY, $70/pt ('09,'10,'11 points)


----------



## SabresFan

SabresFan said:


> Well, we are in the ROFR queue.    It got sent in today by our realtor, although it wouldn't surprise me if Disney starts the clock this Tuesday, what with the holiday and all.
> 
> 150 points, SSR, June use year, 9 points banked from 2009, all 2010 and later points, I pay closing costs, seller pays 2010 MF.  $60 per point.
> 
> Is it bad karma if I start booking ADR's in anticipation of getting the contract and successfully booking a room?



To answer my own question, not, it's not bad karma.  At least not for waiting for ROFR.  Just heard today that Disney passed on ROFR.   

Thanks to **** and *************** !  

Just one question - does anybody know of a product that is good at scraping children off of ceilings?


----------



## tlynk

SabresFan said:


> To answer my own question, not, it's not bad karma.  At least not for waiting for ROFR.  Just heard today that Disney passed on ROFR.
> 
> Thanks to **** and *************** !
> 
> Just one question - does anybody know of a product that is good at scraping children off of ceilings?



Congrats! When did your contract originally get submitted to Disney for ROFR?


----------



## Donald is #1

Lucky and Pooh, Disneyfn420, canes4life, disneyfreak89, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

b-1, tlynk, good luck with your contracts! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36693096&postcount=2637

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
*Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)*




*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, Jaki and ****
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)




*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
*canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member*
 


*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) 
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
*disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
emc****on---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
*Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*


*WAITING - BCV:*



*WAITING - BLT:*
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8)


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16) member
*b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $64, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 9/24)*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
*tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $71, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21)*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
SabresFan------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5)
jaysonleah---------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17) member
WeLoveAriel0505------- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20) member  


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
mrebuck------------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10) member
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17)


*WAITING - VGC:*



*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## amandamc8

You can add me to the list (again!!!) 

48 BWV points @ $80, Feb use year, all '10 & '11 points available, no dues 'til 2011. Sent to Disney on September 24th...


----------



## Mamalificent

Finally, finally,...after over a year of watching and learning about DVC and the resale market: 

Two contracts, each 55 SSR points @ $67/pt, Mar use year, 110 banked '10 points, all '11 points. Seller pays 2010 MF, buyer pays closing. Sent to Disney on 9/28/10 by **********. Non-owner. 

So exciting!


----------



## Weluvdisny

We got it!!!  

BWV 50 points/$65.  June use year, '10 and '11 points available. Buyer pays closing costs, no dues til 2011. Submitted 8/25 - passed 9/24.


----------



## carlbarry

Just went to contract on an add-on:
OKW (not extended), 150 points, 140 banked, all 2010 available, August UY
$58.67 per point ($8,800), seller to pay closing


----------



## tlynk

Weluvdisny said:


> We got it!!!
> 
> BWV 50 points/$65.  June use year, '10 and '11 points available. Buyer pays closing costs, no dues til 2011. Submitted 8/25 - passed 9/24.



Congrats!


----------



## Donald is #1

amandamc8, Mamalificent, carlbarry, good luck with your contracts! 

Weluvdisny, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36693096&postcount=2637

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)




*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Judy WI (seller)----   25 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/8, passed 6/30)
Opie100----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $86, 45 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/16, passed 7/8) non-members, GMAC
Studios94--------- 210 BCV (Apr) $84, 6 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer paid closing and '09 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/9) member
rph117----------- 100 BCV (Feb) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/8)
JDsInRVC--------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9) non-member
cvjw------------- 175 BCV (Mar) $83, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/24, passed 7/17)
derekforce-------- 150 BCV (Mar) $80, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/18, passed 7/16) *********.com
mcgonagallmom------- 100 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
mcgonagallmom------- 270 BCV (???) $85, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/30, passed 7/21) non-member, TTS
yekcoh 99------------ 150 BCV (???) $84, no 09' points, 150 10' points, buyer pays closing cost (sub 6/28, passed 7/21) 
Mamiamjo------------- 100 BCV (Dec) $88, 36 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/9, passed 7/29) TSS
astro784-------------- 200 BCV (Feb) $86, 117 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
illuzion---------------- 150 BCV (Jun) $81, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) non-member
GoofItUp------------- 100 BCV (Sep) $93, all '08, '09, '10 pts, buyer pays closing & '09 MF (sub 8/12, passed 9/4)  TSS
Timeflys4us---------- 214 BCV (Oct) $86, 23 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, 
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)




*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
 


*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
arthur06---------  30 BWV (Dec) $86, no '08 pts, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/23) non-member, TSS
JaysAGator-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $77, 73 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 5/27) non-member, TSS
GoofyDad13------- 150 BWV (Dec) $80, 91 '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/18, passed 5/29)
ShellNJigs--------- 153 BWV (Aug) $82, 153 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/3)
chriskim625-------  50 BWV (Dec) $81, all '08 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 6/30)
zumbergc -------- 240 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/09/09, passed 7/06/09)
dznymom1 (seller)-- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 74 '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 6/12, passed 7/13)
katieandemismom-- 150 BWV (Sep) $78, 53 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (passed 7/17)
mickeymit--------- 400 BWV (Dec) $78, all 2007, 2008 & 2009 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/25 passed 7/21)
thumpermom------ 175 BWV (Jun) $75, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/22)
anon-------------- 230 BWV (???) $78 (passed 8/10) TTS
jtaylor123--------- 160 BWV (Jun) $78.125, 87 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20) non-member
Dopeyforlife-------  60 BWV (Aug) $84, 20 '09 pts, all '10pts (sub 8/1, passed 8/28)
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
*Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
nickspace------------ 150 HHI (Feb) $50, 10 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 7/22)
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
ToyStoryAddict----- 500 OKW (???) $55 (sub 5/26, passed 6/22)
MARY-IN-OH--------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 76 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/23) TTS
BrendaE------------ 210 OKW (Jun) $68, 210 banked pts, all '09 pts, 81 borrowed '10 pts (passed 7/6)
okwlefty------------ 240 OKW (Mar) $66, 240 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/17, passed 7/9)
DVC-Don----------- 150 OKW (Sep) $70, 93 reservation status pts, 32 banked '08 pts, 115 transferred pts, 35 '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 7/16) member
KristenL--------------  50 OKW (Mar) $75, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
Mr Smee23---------- 270 OKW (Apr) $67, all '08 pts banked, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/7, passed 8/5)
anon--------------- 200 OKW $65, (passed 8/10) TTS
Tikihula------------  70 OKW (Sep) $69, all '09 & '10 points, Buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/14, passed 8/5)
BWV Dreamin's brother -- 190 OKW (Aug) $52 all '08 pts banked, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing and GMAC fee
NannyRose--------- 270 OKW (???) $67 (passed 8/28)
leise---------------- 170 OKW (Mar) $67, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 8/14) member
cvjw--------------- 200 OKW (Mar) $65, 192 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, Buyer pays 1/2 maint fees and closing costs (passed 8/29) Member 
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) 
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
emc****on---------- 243 SSR (DEC) $70
CBork1--------------- 100 SSR (Sep) $66, 100 banked '08 pts, 100 borrowed '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 5/22, passed 6/3)
Grandbuddy--------- 120 SSR (???) $72, 14 banked '07 pts, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf to date (passed 5/25) GMAC
hardhead------------ 130 SSR (Apr) $69, 130 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buy pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 6/23)
PoohFan97---------- 50 SSR (Mar) $72, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/24), non-member
WDWFigment---------  50 SSR (Jun) $75, 50 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts,  seller and buyer split closing, seller pays '09 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/9) non-member
horselover------------ 130 SSR (Feb) $66, 6 banked '08, all '09 &'10, buyer pays closing & MFs (sub 6/16, passed 7/9)
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $71, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 6/15, passed 7/9)
alamode------------- 130 SSR (Dec) $69.25, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/1, passed 7/16)
mickeymit------------ 450 SSR (Aug) $65, 417 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/23, passed 7/22)
CleoPahd------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $70, 138 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) non-member
Carson2004----------- 100 SSR (Mar) $70, all '09 pts, bueyr & seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/2, passed 7/29) non-member
gamomof2------------ 150 SSR (Feb) $68 '10 points, buyer pays closing costs, seller pays '09 MF(sub 6/9, passed 6/31)
vzdisnuts ------------ 100 SSR (Dec) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) non-member, TTS
prljamjeep------------ 220 SSR (Mar) $68, 162 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (Sub 7/15 passed 8/5 )
dvcihp---------------- 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 and '10pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/15 passed 8/10)
anon------------------ 150 SSR (???) $74 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 100 SSR (???) $72 (passed 8/10) TTS
anon------------------ 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 8/10) TTS
epress---------------- 210 SSR (Dec) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (sub 7/21, passed 8/10) TTS
jimbostacks----------- 100 SSR (Oct) $72, 60 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, passed 8/10)
tomjul811------------- 120 SSR (Oct) $69, all banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/14)
aharbin88------------ 200 SSR (Jun) $67.5, 15 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyers pay closing
hungerbell-----------  50 SSR (Mar) $73, no '09 pts, 5 '10 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/19) member
Egorss78------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $64, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/30, passed 7/24) Member 
claireloveseeyore----- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) members
CanadianDH---------- 160 SSR (Mar) $70 (sub 8/6, passed 8/28) non members 
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
amandamc8---------  50 VB (Apr) $55, no '09 pts (passed 6/25) member
texansue----------- 100 VB (Jun) $59, 50 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/6) member
mickeymit---------- 250 VB (Dec) $51, all '07, '08 & '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf
princessbride6205---  50 VB (Feb) $59, 50 banked '08 & all '09 pts (sub 7/13, passed 8/5) TSS, non-member
Aubie881-------------  50 VB (Oct) $60, 6 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/5) non-member
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
mousygirl----------- 105 VWL (Oct) $80, all '09 pts (sub 6/3, passed 6/23)
cvjw--------------- 170 VWL (Mar) $75, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (passed 7/22) member
snowhyte---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $67.67, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing costs (subm 7/6, passed 7/29)  non-member
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*


*WAITING - BCV:*



*WAITING - BLT:*
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8)


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16) member
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $64, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 9/24)
*amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24)*



*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $71, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21)
*carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
SabresFan------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5)
jaysonleah---------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17) member
WeLoveAriel0505------- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20) member  
*Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28)*
*Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28)*


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
mrebuck------------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10) member
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17)


*WAITING - VGC:*



*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## SabresFan

tlynk said:


> Congrats! When did your contract originally get submitted to Disney for ROFR?



Mine was submitted 9/5 and I heard back on 9/27.


----------



## KPOP

submitted for ROFR yesterday

OKW 2042
$12525 (+$475 closing) total $13000

270 pts
64 '09, all of '10, all of '11

$48.15 per point


----------



## mrebuck

We just heard that we passed ROFR!

100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member


----------



## WeLoveAriel0505

KPOP said:


> submitted for ROFR yesterday
> 
> OKW 2042
> $12525 (+$475 closing) total $13000
> 
> 270 pts
> 64 '09, all of '10, all of '11
> 
> $48.15 per point



Great price.............hope you get it


----------



## jaysonleah

Whoo hoo!  Just found out we passed today.  200 pts @ SSR for $59


----------



## MTW

It's official! *Almost*
Disney passed on ROFR 

Bay Lake Tower, 175 points, 8 2009 points, 175 2010 points, 175 2011 points. March use year. $92pp. Buyer pays closing. Seller pays 2010 maint fees.

Now just have to go through the closing process and we'll be DVC members!


----------



## zabogs

We passed ROFR:

160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 Banked '08,  160 Banked '09 pts, 160 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, submitted 9/9,  passed 9/30.


----------



## kverdon

I have 2 to report in on.  

1. BCV (OCT) 100 points at 80/point with 100 banked points from 2009.  Submitted 8/15 ROFR 8/28 Buyer to pay Closing Costs.

2. AKV (DEC) 100 points at 82/per point with 100 banked points form 2009 Buyer to pay closing costs. Sumitted 8/29.

wish us luck!

Kevin and Mona


----------



## Mndisneygirl

We just closed on 

Vero Beach -50 pts, $55 per point, March use year with 27 current points


----------



## ClarabelleCow

I'm selling three contracts, all VWL, all with 2010 points, and all maintenance already paid.  Disney just passed on one of them, (either 40, 29, or 35 points) at 83.00 a point!


----------



## krikiter

220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10  and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, no mf until '11 (sub 10/1), non-member, TTS


----------



## jimsanfilippo

jaysonleah said:


> Whoo hoo!  Just found out we passed today.  200 pts @ SSR for $59



Was that from DVC By Resale?  I saw 200 points for SSR @ $59 each and was seriously considering it when it suddenly went to "Sale Pending" status.  Was that you who beat me to them?


----------



## jimsanfilippo

For anyone interested in buying into DVC or in the process, here's how my interesting story went down:

I signed the agreement with the seller on 09/03/10 (200 BWV pts $50 each 16 2010 points remaining with August use year).  He had already had the exact same deal in place with another couple and submitted to Disney for ROFR but they backed out.  The seller was able to contact Disney about 19 days after originally submitting to have them change the names and he sent them the new agreement.  Disney agreed to this to the surprise of many on DISboards.

We received notice they were NOT excercising their ROFR on 09/14/10, just 11 days after we signed!  Many on DISboards were also surprised that they let the sale go through at $50/pt.

The seller and I were searching for a closing company (since we did a private sale with no broker) but got the runaround from a few before settling on PCS Holdings (closemytimeshare.com).  We closed on 09/23/10.  PCS said they were overnighting the paperwork to Disney that very same day.

I called DVC on 09/29/10 to confirm they received the paperwork.  They had not.  I notified PCS of this fact and they admitted they neglected to send it but were overnighting it that day.  They gave me the UPS tracking number to follow.  It did arrive the next day.

I called DVC on 10/04/10 to confirm receipt but Tammy said she looked thorugh all of the many stacks and could not locate it.  She suggested having PCS fax it to her so she could begin working on it while she waited for Disney's internal mail to get it to her.

That same night Tammy called me back and said she did locate it stuck between two others.  Because I had called to make sure they had the paperwork she went ahead and put mine to the front of the que and processed it that very day saving the several days she said it would have taken to get to it.

I am not using the points any time soon (not until my 7-month window opens in December, anyway) but it was very nice of her.  It got me thinking that if anyone else WAS in a hurry to get/use their points calling and nicely asking the status might help you get through quicker, too.


----------



## Joe_B

Just passes ROFR!

200 points SSR Feb @ $68 per point 200 banked 2010 points Submitted 14 sept 210 passes ROFR 6 Oct 2010


----------



## bom_noite

Passed ROFR Today:

190 OKW Points - expire 2042.   
April Use Year.    
48 2009 Points, 190 2010 Points, 190 2011 Points.   

$59 p/pt. + Buyer pays $145 cash to buyer.  (Thus 59.76 per point).
Seller pays 2010 MF.

I am now a proud OKW owner - last one to the Gurgling Suitcase is a rotten egg!


----------



## Donald is #1

mrebuck, jaysonleah, MTW, zabogs, Mndisneygirl, Joe_B, bom_noite, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

ClarabelleCow, good luck selling your contract! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38400466&postcount=3217


For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
*zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)*




*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
disneydreamingdebby-- ??? BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, 
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)




*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
*MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)*

 


*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) 
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
*bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)*




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all ’09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
*jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)*
*Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
*mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member*
*Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts *
 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
*kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)*



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
*kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29)*


*WAITING - BCV:*



*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24)
*b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6)*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing
*KPOP------------- 270 OKW (???) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28)*



*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
SabresFan------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17) member
WeLoveAriel0505------- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20) member  
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28)


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17)


*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
*ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (???) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf*
*ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (???) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf**ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (???) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf*
*krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(sub 10/1), non-member, TTS *


----------



## egroegsacul

ClarabelleCow said:


> I'm selling three contracts, all VWL, all with 2010 points, and all maintenance already paid.  Disney just passed on one of them, (either 40, 29, or 35 points) at 83.00 a point!



You don't happen to know which one, do you?  I'm waiting to hear on the 35 point contract.  It was sent to Disney for ROFR on 9/7.


----------



## ajpruett

Waiting here too.  AKV 225 points with 87 from this year to bank and full points coming in April at $75/pt.  ROFR 10/5. This wait is gonna kill me.  First time buyer


----------



## sesame_123

Just heard we passed rofr.  Yeah!  250 points at old key west, price $54 per point.  Submited 9/13.  June use year, expires 2042


----------



## WeLoveAriel0505

120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20) member

Passed on October 7th.  Heard about this one from Disney before the one we submitted on 9/17...........odd.  We're happy either way!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Our 50 pt. VB contract has passed ROFR.  We're waiting for the documents for final payment.

Bobbi


----------



## ClarabelleCow

egroegsacul said:


> You don't happen to know which one, do you?  I'm waiting to hear on the 35 point contract.  It was sent to Disney for ROFR on 9/7.



hmm, is it mine? march use year, all 2010 points and maintenance paid .  I received another email yesterday that another contract passed ROFR, its just bizarre the emails dont' say which contract just that I will received the paperwork in 6 business days.  Just waiting to hear back on one of them, I want to say the 35 pt was the last one to be submitted


----------



## KyDVC

Just received word today we passed ROFR!  
BLT 140 points, Dec. UY, 133 '09 points, 140 '10 points, $96 per point.
Submitted 09/10/10.  Currently owner at OKW.

Waiting for paperwork from the title company.  Planning on making a reservation in Jan. for trip at BLT LV for Dec. 2011.


----------



## disneydreamingdebby

Passed ROFR about a week ago...100 points SSR $66 a point, Feb use year. 

Our 09 contract at BCV is 100 points (I noticed the ???- so I think that was the missing data.


----------



## egroegsacul

ClarabelleCow said:


> hmm, is it mine? march use year, all 2010 points and maintenance paid .  I received another email yesterday that another contract passed ROFR, its just bizarre the emails dont' say which contract just that I will received the paperwork in 6 business days.  Just waiting to hear back on one of them, I want to say the 35 pt was the last one to be submitted



Almost positive.  I looked a long time for a small March contract at VWL and saw the 40, 35 & 29 point contracts listed and was anxious to purchase one of them, but the 29 & 40 were already under agreement when I saw them on Sunday.  I called TSS first thing on Labor Day and asked to purchase the 35 point contract.  I faxed my paperwork back on 9/7 and was told it was submitted for ROFR that day.


----------



## scottparvin

We passed ROFR today. 

SSR
200 points with March Use Year
We are current DVC members with 200 points at AKV
$59 per point.   Yahoo!


----------



## ClarabelleCow

egroegsacul said:


> Almost positive.  I looked a long time for a small March contract at VWL and saw the 40, 35 & 29 point contracts listed and was anxious to purchase one of them, but the 29 & 40 were already under agreement when I saw them on Sunday.  I called TSS first thing on Labor Day and asked to purchase the 35 point contract.  I faxed my paperwork back on 9/7 and was told it was submitted for ROFR that day.



Def mine, I couldnt believe how quick they went under deposit!!  Well I have not heard back from Disney yet on your contract, but the other two have definately passed ROFR, so I'm sure the 35 will pass, once I get the notification from the closing company I will let you know!!!


----------



## Pixie Dust for Me!

Hi everyone,

We are going to ROFR today.  Put in an offer on a contract at SSR.  190 points with April use year, all 2010 points banked, all 2011 and 2012 points available, priced at $61 per point.

Hoping for a bit of !

Karen


----------



## Mamalificent

Two contracts, each 55 SSR points @ $67/pt, Mar use year, all '10 points, all '11 points. Sent to ROFR 9/28, passed 10/06! A mere 8 days!!! Hoping closing goes as quickly and easily.


----------



## Harleyis#1

Got notification that we had passed ROFR on 9/30/2010:  VB 238 banked points from the 2010, 240 points from 2011 and 2012 with a Feb use year.  No MF until 2011, buyer paying closing cost.  $52 per point.


----------



## krikiter

Mamalificent said:


> Two contracts, each 55 SSR points @ $67/pt, Mar use year, all '10 points, all '11 points. Sent to ROFR 9/28, passed 10/06! A mere 8 days!!! Hoping closing goes as quickly and easily.



Wow!  That's the quickest I've heard.  Congrats!


----------



## Donald is #1

From my last post, some of the callouts out lost.    So here are the ones that were missing:

tlynk, b-1, thanks for the update! 

b-1, KPOP, kverdon, krikiter, good luck with your contracts! 

kverdon, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised! 


Ok on to today's post:

ajpruett, Pixie Dust for Me!, good luck with your contracts! 

sesame_123, WeLoveAriel0505, bobbiwoz, KyDVC, disneydreamingdebby, scottparvin, Mamalificent, Harleyis#1, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

disneydreamingdebby, thanks for the update! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38400466&postcount=3217


For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)




*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
disneydreamingdebby-- 100 BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, 
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)




*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
*KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member*
 


*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) 
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
*sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)*


Just heard we passed rofr. Yeah! 250 points at old key west, price $54 per point. Submited 9/13. June use year, expires 2042 

*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
*WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member *
*disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66*
*scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member *
*Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)*
*Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
*bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf*
*Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)*
 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
*ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (???) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf*
*ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (???) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf*
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29)
*ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5) non-member*


*WAITING - BCV:*



*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6)


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (???) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
SabresFan------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17) member 
*Pixie Dust for Me!------ 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8)*


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17)


*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (???) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(sub 10/1), non-member, TTS


----------



## sbeaulieu

We passed ROFR today!
We will be brand new members and can't wait for our first trip!

AKV
$82 a point for 210 points
December use year 
64 Banked points to be used by 12/1/11

Edited to add - This was sent to Disney on Sept 21st....so about 3 weeks.


----------



## tlynk

sbeaulieu said:


> We passed ROFR today!
> We will be brand new members and can't wait for our first trip!
> 
> AKV
> $82 a point for 210 points
> December use year
> 64 Banked points to be used by 12/1/11
> 
> Edited to add - This was sent to Disney on Sept 21st....so about 3 weeks.



Congrats! That is the same day mine was sent to Disney as well. Last week was not the greatest week for me, so I'd LOVE to share the good news of passing ROFR this week!. Again- congrats! ENJOY!


----------



## egroegsacul

ClarabelleCow said:


> Def mine, I couldnt believe how quick they went under deposit!!  Well I have not heard back from Disney yet on your contract, but the other two have definately passed ROFR, so I'm sure the 35 will pass, once I get the notification from the closing company I will let you know!!!



Just received my closing documents, so all is looking up.


----------



## mantry

Passed ROFR today!!!!
VWL - 150 points, $75/point, Oct UY, 35 points banked from 2009 must be used by 10/1/11, 90 points from 2010, and will receive 150 points Oct 2011.
Sent to ROFR on Sept 21, 2010 and passed ROFR on October 12th, 2010.
Buyer(us) to pay closing costs.

Did I get that right?
Edit: Purchased through "The Timeshare Store"


----------



## tlynk

mantry said:


> Passed ROFR today!!!!
> VWL - 150 points, $75/point, Oct UY, 35 points banked from 2009 must be used by 10/1/11, 90 points from 2010, and will receive 150 points Oct 2011.
> Sent to ROFR on Sept 21, 2010 and passed ROFR on October 12th, 2010.
> Buyer(us) to pay closing costs.
> 
> Did I get that right?



Congrats to all you passing today!  I haven't heard anything yet. Please post or send me a PM of who you went through (i.e. Timeshare Store, etc..)?


----------



## skelfbsfb

sbeaulieu said:


> We passed ROFR today!
> We will be brand new members and can't wait for our first trip!
> 
> AKV
> $82 a point for 210 points
> December use year
> 64 Banked points to be used by 12/1/11
> 
> Edited to add - This was sent to Disney on Sept 21st....so about 3 weeks.



Its a great feeling knowing that it has all passed.  Well done.


----------



## ShuisFan584

ShuisFan584 said:


> We're going for BWV, 200 points, December use year, 285 points coming in 2010, 200 points in 2011, $72.5 a point, seller pays closing and maintenance.



I can't believe it - we passed!!!  I'm still in shock that DH suggested to me that he wanted to add on.

It took longer than I expected - 26 days.  This was through Jaki and **** at ***************.

So now we have doubled our points and own at both AKV and BWV.  I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Pixie Dust for Me!

We were sent last week.  My understanding is that ROFR's are only processed on Tuesday -- is this correct?

Thanks,

Karen


----------



## jnsolomon

Pixie Dust for Me! said:


> We were sent last week.  My understanding is that ROFR's are only processed on Tuesday -- is this correct?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Karen



I think it can pretty much be any business day.  Last week, people were notified on various days.


----------



## Donald is #1

sbeaulieu, mantry, ShuisFan584, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38400466&postcount=3217


For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
*sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)*



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
disneydreamingdebby-- 100 BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, 
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)




*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
 


*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
*ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) 
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (???) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (???) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
*mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS*
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5) non-member


*WAITING - BCV:*



*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6)


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (???) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
SabresFan------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17) member 
Pixie Dust for Me!------ 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8)


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17)


*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (???) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(sub 10/1), non-member, TTS


----------



## Pixie Dust for Me!

Can someone education me as to what MF means?  I can think of several things but none of them very "Disney" friendly!

Karen


----------



## ELKHUNTER

Pixie Dust for Me! said:


> Can someone education me as to what MF means?  I can think of several things but none of them very "Disney" friendly!
> 
> Karen



Maintenance Fees


----------



## Pixie Dust for Me!

Thanks.  I had always heard them referred to as "Annual Dues" so I just didn't put 2 and 2 together.  Appreciate the education! There is so much to learn with becoming (hopefully) new DVC members.

K


----------



## bobbiwoz

We're now waiting for HHI, 2 contacts from the same seller.   117 points, all '10 (which we've asked to be banked since Oct. 31 is the deadline for March UY).  We'll pay closing costs, and added to that is an additional contract of 25 points,  13 '10 points which we've also asked to have banked.  Price $50 per point.  

Bobbi


----------



## WeLoveAriel0505

WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17) member 

Passed 10/12/10


----------



## jimsanfilippo

Pixie Dust for Me! said:


> Thanks.  I had always heard them referred to as "Annual Dues" so I just didn't put 2 and 2 together.  Appreciate the education! There is so much to learn with becoming (hopefully) new DVC members.
> 
> K



Yeah, I didn't get what MF meant at first, either.  It seems to me to be a bit of a misnomer since those annual dues also include property taxes, and probably other things non-maintenance fees related.


----------



## ad42197

Our offer was approved, here are the details!!

160 BLT (Feb) $95, 160 '09 pts, 160 2010 banked & 79 2011 pts borrowed into current use year 89 2011 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays dues on all 09 & 2010 pts (sub 8/23 passed 9/14) closed on 10/5, in DVC system on 10/9.


----------



## donaldbuzz&minnie

100 BCV points, Feb use year, 51 points from 2010, all 100 coming in Feb, 2011.  $84 per point.  Sent to Disney 9/20, passed 10/12


----------



## tlynk

Mannn I still haven't heard anything. I might not make it through.  Maybe I should come up with a plan B? However, I'm very excited for all that are passing ROFR.


----------



## ShuisFan584

tlynk said:


> Mannn I still haven't heard anything. I might not make it through.  Maybe I should come up with a plan B? However, I'm very excited for all that are passing ROFR.



How long have you been waiting?  Mine took a whopping 26 days which seems to be a little longer than others have waited.  Just hang in there. 

I didn't think mine would pass either ($72.5 at BWV with seller paying fees and closing) but it seems like Disney has been accepting a larger percentage these days.  Good luck.


----------



## delmar411

tlynk said:


> Mannn I still haven't heard anything. I might not make it through.  Maybe I should come up with a plan B? However, I'm very excited for all that are passing ROFR.



same here.  I'm at 27days so far.  My contract is simply undesirable for DVC to ROFR so I'm not sure what the hold up is unless they're trying to figure a way to make it good for them.


----------



## Fob

SSR (June) 250pts - $65 per point - buyer pays closing cost - all '10 points and seller pays '10 mf.

Just waiting for seller to return closing paperwork so I can book for February.  My 4 yo is already telling everyone that Mom and Dad "own Disney World".


----------



## tlynk

delmar411 said:


> same here.  I'm at 27days so far.  My contract is simply undesirable for DVC to ROFR so I'm not sure what the hold up is unless they're trying to figure a way to make it good for them.



I'm at the 22 days mark. You are very patient!


----------



## tlynk

ShuisFan584 said:


> How long have you been waiting?  Mine took a whopping 26 days which seems to be a little longer than others have waited.  Just hang in there.
> 
> I didn't think mine would pass either ($72.5 at BWV with seller paying fees and closing) but it seems like Disney has been accepting a larger percentage these days.  Good luck.



Thank you for your encouragement!


----------



## KyleRayner

Waiting for ROFR on 300 point contract at VWL, $71 per point, submitted 10/13/10. It's a December UY and I'm getting 300 points banked from 2009 for a total of 600 points on 12/1/10. No annual dues until 2011.


----------



## ret2961

We just cleared ROFR at OKW at $59...


----------



## Donald is #1

bobbiwoz, KyleRayner, good luck with your contracts! 

WeLoveAriel0505, ad42197, donaldbuzz&minnie, Fob, ret2961, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38400466&postcount=3217


For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
disneydreamingdebby-- 100 BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, 
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
*donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12)* 




*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
*ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)*
 


*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) 
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
*ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
*WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member*
*Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (???) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (???) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5) non-member


*WAITING - BCV:*



*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6)


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing 
*bobbiwoz----------  50 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts*


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (???) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
SabresFan------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5) 
Pixie Dust for Me!------ 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8)


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17)


*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (???) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(sub 10/1), non-member, TTS
*KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $??, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf*


----------



## tlynk

ret2961 said:


> We just cleared ROFR at OKW at $59...



Congrats!!!! When was your contract submitted to Disney? I'm just curious because I have a contract for OKW as well.


----------



## SabresFan

FYI, mine cleared ROFR

SabresFan------- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5) 

I saw it was still on the "waiting" list.  I cleared on 9/27.


----------



## KyleRayner

Donald is #1 said:


> bobbiwoz, KyleRayner, good luck with your contracts!
> 
> Thanks and Good Luck to you bobbiwoz! I hope we both pass ROFR!
> 
> By the way, I updated my original post. I forgot to include the price. The contract is selling for $71 per point.


----------



## Skrutti

I august I bought a resale contract at OKW and Disney waived rofr on tuesday on the 22nd day just as stated on the forum. This time i'm on day 21 on a BCV contract. Does anyone now if Disney have waited longer with BCV contracts or if they are treated the same as others and generally waives at first Tuesday or Friday past 21 days?

The wait makes me crazy!


----------



## amandamc8

Donald is #1 said:


> *WAITING - BWV:*
> amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24)



Just heard that we passed!  Good luck to everyone who is still waiting to hear!


----------



## tlynk

We just passed ROFR today! Yippee!!!!!!!  OKW @ $61 per point........ Good luck to those waiting to hear from Disney.


----------



## Vision_54

200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked from '10, 200 in '11. (sub 9.30, passed 10.18)  Good Luck to everyone!


----------



## delmar411

groan...STILL WAITING!   Day 31.....


----------



## Vision_54

You're the BEST! Thanks.


----------



## KyleRayner

Congrats to amandamc8, tlynk, and Vision_54 for passing ROFR!


----------



## Donald is #1

SabresFan, amandamc8, tlynk, Vision_54, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

KyleRayner, thanks for the update! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38400466&postcount=3217


For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
disneydreamingdebby-- 100 BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, 
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 




*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
 


*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
*amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) 
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
*tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
*SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) *
*Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)* 



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (???) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (???) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5) non-member


*WAITING - BCV:*



*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6)


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing 
bobbiwoz----------  50 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (???) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
Pixie Dust for Me!------ 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8)


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17)


*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (???) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(sub 10/1), non-member, TTS
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf


----------



## Donald is #1

Vision_54 said:


> You're the BEST! Thanks.



  Thank you!


----------



## delmar411

delmar411 said:


> groan...STILL WAITING!   Day 31.....



Day 33.....STILL waiting!! Clearly it's not a 30day turn around time if DVC doesn't want it to be....


----------



## jnsolomon

delmar411 said:


> Day 33.....STILL waiting!! Clearly it's not a 30day turn around time if DVC doesn't want it to be....



Are you sure it was submitted on 9/17  to Disney or is that the day you signed the contract?


----------



## delmar411

jnsolomon said:


> Are you sure it was submitted on 9/17  to Disney or is that the day you signed the contract?



Day submitted.  Even emailed the TSS last week and was told we'd hear last week.  

Not sure what the hang up is but definitely submitted on 9/17.


----------



## jnsolomon

delmar411 said:


> Day submitted.  Even emailed the TSS last week and was told we'd hear last week.
> 
> Not sure what the hang up is but definitely submitted on 9/17.



Seems strange, although I would think if they haven't exercised rofr by 30 days, they should no longer have the right in this case.


----------



## delmar411

jnsolomon said:


> Seems strange, although I would think if they haven't exercised rofr by 30 days, they should no longer have the right in this case.



well you might think that but the wording in DVC contracts doesn't state that.  It states that you must submit to DVC at least 30days in advance and if they haven't exercised the ROFR by the time you close, then you can assume they do not want to take the contract back.  

Seems to indicate that DVC has until you close to make their decision. Hopefully that's not the case here esp since I have earnest money sitting in limbo and our closing date isn't until late April 2011!


----------



## krikiter

Skrutti said:


> I august I bought a resale contract at OKW and Disney waived rofr on tuesday on the 22nd day just as stated on the forum. This time i'm on day 21 on a BCV contract. Does anyone now if Disney have waited longer with BCV contracts or if they are treated the same as others and generally waives at first Tuesday or Friday past 21 days?
> 
> The wait makes me crazy!



Agreed on the wait, tomorrow is Day 21 for me.  It wasn't bad for the first two weeks, but this week has been a killer.


----------



## sanibel93

krikiter said:


> Agreed on the wait, tomorrow is Day 21 for me.  It wasn't bad for the first two weeks, but this week has been a killer.


I agree on the wait also, Tomorrow is 21 days also for me. I did not think the wait would bother me at first, but I am more anxious each day.


----------



## jnsolomon

Thought I had already submitted my info, but apparently not, so here it is:

230 points OKW expiring 2042
Dec use year, all 2009 points banked and all 2010+2011 points available
$50.50 per point, seller pays 2010 maintenance fees, buyer pays closing, submitted 9/29


----------



## bobbiwoz

Hi, that second, smaller HHI contract is 25 points, not 50 points.

Bobbi


----------



## Donald is #1

jnsolomon, good luck with your contract! 

bobbiwoz, thanks for the update! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38400466&postcount=3217


For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
disneydreamingdebby-- 100 BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, 
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 




*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
 


*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) 
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)


*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (???) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (???) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5) non-member


*WAITING - BCV:*



*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6)


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (???) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28)
*jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29) *

*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
Pixie Dust for Me!------ 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8)


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17)


*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (???) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(sub 10/1), non-member, TTS
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf


----------



## delmar411

We passed! 

400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17)


----------



## KyleRayner

delmar411 said:


> We passed!
> 
> 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17)



Congrats!


----------



## krikiter

Donald is #1 said:


> krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(sub 10/1), non-member, TTS



Passed today!


----------



## KPOP

KPOP said:


> submitted for ROFR yesterday
> 
> OKW 2042
> $12525 (+$475 closing) total $13000
> 
> 270 pts
> 64 '09, all of '10, all of '11
> 
> $48.15 per point




PASSED!  March UY


----------



## thndrmatt

First time buyer, please be gentle!

160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(sub 10/25), non-member, TTS

Time to see if we can hold our breath for 30 days or less... 

edit:  Looks like we're the only ones waiting on VGC, and no recent ROFRs, but it just sold out, so hmmm....


----------



## luvlivn

waiting patiently  ....
      200 SSR (Sept) $61/pt. to receive 200 coming in Sept.2011
         submitted Oct 8


----------



## carlbarry

Just passed ROFR.  Submitted to DVC about September 27.  OKW add on, August UY, 150 points, 150 banked from 2009, 140 for 2010, $58.67 per point, seller pays closing.


----------



## likestravel

Just passed rofr yesterday 230 points OKW $53 a point  45 points Nov 2011, 230 points Nov 2012


----------



## nolanboys

Congrats to all of you that have passed ROFR. It's making me want to add on at OKW!


----------



## KyleRayner

carlbarry said:


> Just passed ROFR.  Submitted to DVC about September 27.  OKW add on, August UY, 150 points, 150 banked from 2009, 140 for 2010, $58.67 per point, seller pays closing.



Carl, congrats! From one Long Islander to another!


----------



## KyleRayner

likestravel said:


> Just passed rofr yesterday 230 points OKW $53 a point  45 points Nov 2011, 230 points Nov 2012



Congrats on passing ROFR!


----------



## Pixie Dust for Me!

The waiting is driving me nuts!


----------



## b-1

Found out that  Disney confirmed receipt of our contract on Oct 8 instead of Oct 6 so I have to RE WAIT the 2 days I've already WAITED! arrghh...

Day 30 for us is a sunday, I wonder if we'll find out the Friday before? I hope so.


----------



## KyleRayner

When counting the days, is it calendar days or business days?


----------



## sanibel93

Just got the word that we passed ROFR!!!! This was the longest 3 1/2 weeks I can remember. Went to ROFR on 9/30. OKW 100 points,all 2010 points, seller pays 2010 maint fee, Aug UY, buyer pays closing, $59.00 per point. Already thinking about adding on!!!! Been going to Disney since 73 and waited way to long to buy in. Got grandchildren now and can't wait to go and go and go!!!


----------



## GoofysNCCrew

Still waiting out our submission on  Oct 6th.  
BWV 330 pts. ~ Feb UY~ 55 '10 banked pts. all '11 pts. ~ $61/pt buyer pays closing, seller paid '10 fees

Based on the timing of other recent decisions, I'm guessing we'll hear something the 29th thru the 2nd.  Another well guarded secret, the actual processes of the rofr process.  I think part of the theory is to drag out the decision to add another con to buying resale.


----------



## joysfamily

200 SSR (Oct) $53, 132 reservation points, 42 10 pts, all 11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22). Keeping our fingers crossed.


----------



## jnsolomon

jnsolomon said:


> 230 points OKW expiring 2042
> Dec use year, all 2009 points banked and all 2010+2011 points available
> $50.50 per point, seller pays 2010 maintenance fees, buyer pays closing, submitted 9/29



Passed on 10-25-10, but haven't been able to post until now.  26 days seemed more like 26 weeks.


----------



## jsivigny

Just learned about DISboards...what an outstanding source of information.  Just want to share current Resell purchase offer status....Submitted on 10/4  285 points.  SEPT UY.  88 2009 Banked, all 2010 points, all 2011 points.  $60.00 per point. Seller pays all 2010 fees, buyer pays closing fees.  Haven't yet heard back on ROFR.

PASSED ROFR ON 11/2.  Hooray!!!


----------



## DougEMG

Submitted on Oct 18th.
400 points. Dec UY. SSR
368 points 2009 Banked, 399 points for 2010, all 2011 points. 
$60.00 per point. Seller pays all 2010 fees, buyer pays closing fees.


----------



## mch04049

Still waiting patiently 150 SSR Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5) Don't have any idea how long this takes. ANY HELP!


----------



## Sandisw

mch04049 said:


> Still waiting patiently 150 SSR Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5) Don't have any idea how long this takes. ANY HELP!



It seems lately that 3 weeks is the average but they can take up to 30 days.  So, you should hear this week.  I have read that the companies seem to get info from Disney on Tuesday's and Fridays!

Here is the pixidust it comes soon!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Our 50 VB resale was added to our account today.  It closed on 10/25.The process began around Labor Day weekend, so it took just about 2 months altogether.


----------



## deerislemaine

Submitted 250 points SSR with June UY on Oct 19: 2 banked points; all 2010 points and all 2011 points. $62 per point. Seller pays 2010 fees; Buyer pays closing and 2011 fees. Waiting on ROFR.


----------



## VLee

Waiting on news on a 50-pt BCV June year offer.  There are no 2010 points and I actually offered $2 above the asking price per point, so kind of feel good about this...I already have a 75 June BCV and wanted a few more.


----------



## carlbarry

KyleRayner said:


> Carl, congrats! From one Long Islander to another!



Thanks!


----------



## GoofysNCCrew

GoofysNCCrew said:


> Still waiting out our submission on  Oct 6th.
> BWV 330 pts. ~ Feb UY~ 55 '10 banked pts. all '11 pts. ~ $61/pt buyer pays closing, seller paid '10 fees
> 
> Based on the timing of other recent decisions, I'm guessing we'll hear something the 29th thru the 2nd.  Another well guarded secret, the actual processes of the rofr process.  I think part of the theory is to drag out the decision to add another con to buying resale.



Just got the call.  We PASSED ROFR.  I feel like we got a really great deal.  I know timing is everything and I think for once it all lined up for us.  This is a great thread, definitely keeps you from feeling alone.  

For those of you waiting, if you do the math we got our answer on Tuesday, day 26 of submission.


----------



## KyleRayner

GoofysNCCrew said:


> Just got the call.  We PASSED ROFR.  I feel like we got a really great deal.  I know timing is everything and I think for once it all lined up for us.  This is a great thread, definitely keeps you from feeling alone.
> 
> For those of you waiting, if you do the math we got our answer on Tuesday, day 26 of submission.



I hope I'm right behind you! My submission was a week after you on 10/13!


----------



## kverdon

kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29)


Passed 10/25/2010

WOOHOO!!!!!!

Kevin


----------



## KyleRayner

kverdon said:


> kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29)
> 
> 
> Passed 10/25/2010
> 
> WOOHOO!!!!!!
> 
> Kevin



Wow! Almost a 2 month wait! That's a long time! I hope I don't have to wait that long! Congrats!


----------



## b-1

we submitted on Oct 8. I hope to hear this week. I even left my phone on while waiting at the Doctor's office!


----------



## Skrutti

Waiting for 75 BCV (Feb) $85, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28)

earlier got rofr´ed on a contract 
100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28) ROFR 10/19


----------



## Pixie Dust for Me!

I keep thinking any day now....but the waiting is driving me nuts!


----------



## ajpruett

ajpruett said:


> Waiting here too.  AKV 225 points with 87 from this year to bank and full points coming in April at $75/pt.  ROFR 10/5. This wait is gonna kill me.  First time buyer


Just found out we passed today.  So excited to close now!


----------



## ssc021796

Just passed our ROFR 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)


----------



## b-1

b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/3)


----------



## GoofysNCCrew

b-1 said:


> b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/3)



Congrats neighbor,  after your initial ordeal I'm glad you finally got the good word.


----------



## 15biscuits

passed 190 AKV(Jun) $74, all 190 from '09 banked and all '10 & '11 avail, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf, sub 10/12 passed 11/5


----------



## VLee

11/05/10 -- Found out today that we passed BCV June use year - 50 pt @ $88 -- (actually we offered $90 since we knew that most BCV contracts were not passing --- We wanted to have a better chance of passing).  Priority was getting our same use year to add to existing contract at BCV.  

And today is my birthday-- so what a nice gift!!


----------



## Pixie Dust for Me!

We passed!!!!!!!!!!!!  Woo hoo!!!  SSR here we come!

Thanks for the well wishes. 

Karen


----------



## KyleRayner

15biscuits said:


> passed 190 AKV(Jun) $74, all 190 from '09 banked and all '10 & '11 avail, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf, sub 10/12 passed 11/5



My deal was submitted one day after you on 10/13. I hope I hear something this coming week!


----------



## zanygames

Wow these DVC resale prices are amazing.  It's actually unreal.  Some of these are in the $50 a point range and some are dipping even lower.  I thought the economy might turn around, but it looks like prices are still dropping.  What a great time to buy.  Well I guess, unless next year is even worse and prices go lower, but I guess you have to get into the game at some point if you want DVC.


----------



## jack27d

The wait for the ROFR seemed like months............Just was told that we got our timeshare at Saratoga Springs.  $60 per point..225 each year with a total of 500 in FEB!!  We did tour in October.....DVC wanted $95 per point...WE GOT A BARGIN!!!


----------



## Donald is #1

delmar411, krikiter, KPOP, carlbarry, likestravel, sanibel93, jnsolomon, jsivgny, GoofysNCCrew, kverdon, ajpruett, ssc021796, b-1, 15biscuits, VLee, Pixie Dust for Me!, jack27d, mackietaz, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

thndrmatt, luvlivn,  joysfamily, DougEMG, mch04049, deerislemaine,   Skrutti, good luck with your contracts! 

Skrutti, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38400466&postcount=3217


For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
*kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)*
*ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member*
*ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)*
*15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5) *


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
disneydreamingdebby-- 100 BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, 
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
*VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member* 





*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
 


*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
*GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)*
*b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3)*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) 
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
*KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)*
*carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member*
*likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) *
*sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26)* 
*jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25) *



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
*Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)*
*jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts*


*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
*delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)*
 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (???) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (???) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
*krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS*
*mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)*
 

*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
*Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) *


earlier got rofr´ed on a contract 
100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28) ROFR 10/19 

*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*


*WAITING - BCV:*
*Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28)*

*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
*luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8)*
*joysfamily---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, 132 pts in reservation status, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22)*
*DougEMG------------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18)* 
*mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5)*
*deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19)*



*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf


*WAITING - VGC:*
*thndrmatt--------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25) non-member, TTS*



*WAITING - VWL:*
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (???) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf


----------



## Donald is #1

jsivigny said:


> Just learned about DISboards...what an outstanding source of information.  Just want to share current Resell purchase offer status....Submitted on 10/4  285 points.  SEPT UY.  88 2009 Banked, all 2010 points, all 2011 points.  $60.00 per point. Seller pays all 2010 fees, buyer pays closing fees.  Haven't yet heard back on ROFR.
> 
> PASSED ROFR ON 11/2.  Hooray!!!



Which resort did you purchase at?


----------



## Compte de Yoyo

We passed and were able to purchase our 3rd contract. It took about three weeks to hear back that Disney waived and about six weeks to get our 2010 booklets from Disney.  It was 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts (seller pays MF), offered on Sept 8, '10.


----------



## wigdoutdismom

Getting our paperwork together on this contract: Vero Beach 100 points. February use year. 125 points currently available available (49 + 76 
banked points from 2009, banked points need to be used by 2/1/11) and 100 points coming on 2/1/11 $45 per point accepted offer.

This is our third or fourth purchase from the TTS. After buying twice directly from Disney, we know resale is the way to go!


----------



## taaren

Currently waiting to hear about ROFR on our 2nd contract for VGC for 75 points October Use Year. Timeshare Store said it would be Nov 19 at the latest. We offered $83/pt with seller paying closing and settled at $81/pt with buyer paying closing. Disney wanted $110/pt and had none of our current UY points available. Comes w/ 0 pts from 2010, 33 pts from 2011, 75 points from 2012. We will pay maintenance only on the points we get (33 for 2011).
Stoked about the price, hope it passes, but would be okay if it doesn't because after we submitted our deposit then some contracts of the right size with our current primary Use Year (June-currently own 200 points that we bought direct from Disney at $96/pt) came up, so I'd be okay with making an offer on those instead. When we bought we wanted the 1 bedroom every year but have since discovered the fun of the 2 bedroom with more friends. =) Now am a little scared of the different UY complication since I've read other threads on it. =\


----------



## jsivigny

Donald is #1 said:


> Which resort did you purchase at?



Yes...now that would help, wouldn't it.  Darn newbies   SSR


----------



## fers31

I have to stop reading this thread!  All it makes me want to do is purchase another add-on (I just bought more points a few months ago).


----------



## luvlivn

luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8)
   passed ROFR  11/05  yay!!


----------



## icydog

these are the contracts I have recently sold... They have all passed ROFR..they are all September use year.  

OKW sept uy 70 pts $70 pp
BCV Sept uy 100 pts $85 pp
BCV Sept uy 100 pts $85 pp
BCV Sept uy 100 pts $85 pp
Vero Beach 170 points $55 pp with 85 banked pts
Vero Beach 100 pts $55 pp with 70 banked
Vero Beach 50 pts $55 pp
BLT 100 pts at $100 pp with 100 banked points
BLT 100 pts at $100 pp with 100 banked points


----------



## DougEMG

DougEMG said:


> Submitted on Oct 18th.
> 400 points. Dec UY. SSR
> 368 points 2009 Banked, 399 points for 2010, all 2011 points.
> $60.00 per point. Seller pays all 2010 fees, buyer pays closing fees.




Just found out today (Nov 12th), Disney passed on their ROFR.


----------



## KyleRayner

KyleRayner said:


> Waiting for ROFR on 300 point contract at VWL, $71 per point, submitted 10/13/10. It's a December UY and I'm getting 300 points banked from 2009 for a total of 600 points on 12/1/10. No annual dues until 2011.



I just got an email from the Timeshare Store! I passed ROFR! Yippee! I have a new home resort......VWL!!!!!!


----------



## deerislemaine

deerislemaine said:


> Submitted 250 points SSR with June UY on Oct 19: 2 banked points; all 2010 points and all 2011 points. $62 per point. Seller pays 2010 fees; Buyer pays closing and 2011 fees. Waiting on ROFR.



Found out today (Nov. 12) that we passed ROFR. We are new DVC members, so we are excited. We hope to close in time to make a mid-January trip. Keeping our fingers crossed on that.


----------



## nolanboys

Congrats to all of you that passed ROFR. Certainly some good deals - makes me want to add on!


----------



## taaren

taaren said:


> Currently waiting to hear about ROFR on our 2nd contract for VGC for 75 points October Use Year.



Got the message today that we passed!!! Huzzah!
75 points VGC, Oct UY at $81/pt. 33 points coming in 2011, 75 in 2012. Maint fees on 33 2011 points, seller pays on the 42 they already used.

Hmm, now I want maybe another 50 or 60 in my original use year of June ... too bad I'm out of cash! Sigh. Maybe after next tax return season if things go well financially.


----------



## jimsanfilippo

delmar411 said:


> well you might think that but the wording in DVC contracts doesn't state that.  It states that you must submit to DVC at least 30days in advance and if they haven't exercised the ROFR by the time you close, then you can assume they do not want to take the contract back.
> 
> Seems to indicate that DVC has until you close to make their decision. Hopefully that's not the case here esp since I have earnest money sitting in limbo and our closing date isn't until late April 2011!



You can't close without their waiver of ROFR.  At least my title search company wouldn't let us.  I would think yours wouldn't either.


----------



## Donald is #1

Sorry everyone!  I have been working a lot recently and haven't had a chance to update this week.  Here goes:

Compte de Yoyo, luvlivn, DougEMG, KyleRayner, deerislemaine, taaren, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

wigdoutdismom, good luck with your contracts! 

jsivigny, thanks for the update! 

icydog, congratulations on selling your contracts! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38400466&postcount=3217


For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
disneydreamingdebby-- 100 BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, 
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
*icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85*
*icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85*
*icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
*icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts*
*icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts*
 


*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) 
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
*icydog(seller)----  70 OKW (Sep) $70* 



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
*Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member*
*jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)*
*luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)*
*DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12) *
*deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
*icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts*
*icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts*
*icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55*
 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
*taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)*


*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (???) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (???) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
*KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)*

 

*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, **********
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*


*WAITING - BCV:*
*Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28)*

*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
joysfamily---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, 132 pts in reservation status, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22)
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5)



*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
*wigdoutdismom------ 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, member, TTS*

*WAITING - VGC:*
thndrmatt--------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25) non-member, TTS


*WAITING - VWL:*
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (???) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf


----------



## jelliott04

Just sent our signed contracts over and now the waiting begins for our add on at AKV.  (100 pts DEC UY  $76   92  2010 pts and full points from there on out)     

J


----------



## Flossbolna

I just got the message that I passed ROFR for my first DVC contract at BWV! Here are the details:

150 BWV (Aug), 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17)

ETA: I forgot to mention that I used the Timeshare Store and they were wonderful to deal with!


----------



## glennbo123

Flossbolna said:


> I just got the message that I passed ROFR for my first DVC contract at BWV! Here are the details:
> 
> 150 BWV (Aug), 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17)



Congrats Flossbolna!  And "Welcome Home".


----------



## glokitty

I just passed ROFR for my first DVC contract at SSR:

500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17).

Planning for Hawaii in 2012!


----------



## pmcpmc

glokitty said:


> I just passed ROFR for my first DVC contract at SSR:
> 
> 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17).
> 
> Planning for Hawaii in 2012!


much the same price as we paid for our first contract


----------



## thndrmatt

thndrmatt said:


> First time buyer, please be gentle!
> 
> 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(sub 10/25), non-member, TTS
> 
> Time to see if we can hold our breath for 30 days or less...
> 
> edit:  Looks like we're the only ones waiting on VGC, and no recent ROFRs, but it just sold out, so hmmm....



Make that first time OWNER!  Passed 11/17! 

Time to go hunting for a new signature pic!


----------



## DougEMG

glokitty said:


> I just passed ROFR for my first DVC contract at SSR:
> 
> 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17).
> 
> Planning for Hawaii in 2012!



Congradulations, we just passed on our first DVC contract at SSR as well.


----------



## barbarabee

Received notice that Disney waived their ROFR on 11/16. BWV 275 points (Jun), all 2011 and 2012 points available. $60/point. Buyer pays closing, seller pays 2010 fees. Submitted 10/21.

Now I have 575 points at BWV, time to upgrade to that 1 bedroom!!!


----------



## ClarabelleCow

just to add my 35 point contract also pased ROFR, 35 pts, VWL, 83 point, also through TTS.  And all my contracts were March use years.  I think one of them was bought by a Dis'er, not sure about the others!


----------



## Redbudlover

My 100 point contract at AKL for $78 pp, March use year, just passed ROFR!


----------



## missycj96

120 points SSR, 99 banked 2010 points, 120 2011. April use year. 55 per point. Buyer and seller split closing cost- seller pays 2010 fees.  Submitted 9/28, passed ROFR 10/26. April use year, existing member.


----------



## T-Daddy

Waiting to close HHI 150 pts @$46pp


----------



## DVC Dude

congrats!!!


----------



## mickeys girl 52

That is a great Thanksgiving present.


----------



## poohbear7

Congratulations.   We are still waiting to see if we pass ROFR submitted Oct 28


----------



## Plutofan

Congratulations


----------



## AnnaS

Congratulations!  Enjoy!


----------



## mch04049

Passed 11/4 mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5) Seems like the owner is dragging their feet now as we have not closed yet. Or maybe someone is floating the money for the interest.


----------



## poohbear7

Still waiting on our OKW contract to pass ROFR submitted Oct.28th.We are now at the 30 day mark.  not sure what's going on.  when I spoke to the closing company they thought it would go through but no word yet.  Fingers crossed that we will pass it was a 50 point contract.


----------



## Skrutti

poohbear7 said:


> Still waiting on our OKW contract to pass ROFR submitted Oct.28th.We are now at the 30 day mark.  not sure what's going on.  when I spoke to the closing company they thought it would go through but no word yet.  Fingers crossed that we will pass it was a 50 point contract.



We also submitted the 28th oct for a BCV contract and have not heard anything yet.


----------



## Skrutti

poohbear7 said:


> Still waiting on our OKW contract to pass ROFR submitted Oct.28th.We are now at the 30 day mark.  not sure what's going on.  when I spoke to the closing company they thought it would go through but no word yet.  Fingers crossed that we will pass it was a 50 point contract.



We also submitted the 28th oct for a BCV contract and have not heard anything yet.


----------



## poohbear7

I hope that means maybe ours is delayed because of the holiday or they are running behind.  Good luck with your contract.


----------



## g1rbw

Submitted on 20 oct and heard last week and passed, 200 bwv June year at $61.5, though I have to wait until jan to get them.  198 2011 and all 2012 available.


----------



## bobbiwoz

We are still waiting for to find out about HHI.  We began procedures October 13th, but found out that it wasn't submitted to Disney until 11/3.   Would like to see these points soon.


----------



## poohbear7

I hope we hear something tomorrow.  As it's past the 30 days does any one know if that means we can't be ROFR by Disney.


----------



## lulubelle

taaren said:


> Got the message today that we passed!!! Huzzah!
> 75 points VGC, Oct UY at $81/pt. 33 points coming in 2011, 75 in 2012. Maint fees on 33 2011 points, seller pays on the 42 they already used.
> 
> Hmm, now I want maybe another 50 or 60 in my original use year of June ... too bad I'm out of cash! Sigh. Maybe after next tax return season if things go well financially.



Congratulations on your purchase.  What an excellent deal you got!

I am waiting to hear on my purchase of 100 points @ $90/pt.  It is a Dec use year and I currently own 100 pts with a Dec use year, so it works out perfectly.  I am sure it will pass and maybe feel I overpaid a bit, but it was the lowest per point contract for sale (I did not offer full price) and the use year and amount of points was exactly what I was looking for.  Plus I got some banked 2010 points and all of 2011 points.  So, I will be happy when it closes.


----------



## AJackson09

Our contract was submitted to Disney on Oct. 28th as well and we still haven't heard anything. What is the deal??


----------



## Skrutti

We just recieved the news that we passed ROFR on our 75 point BCV contract all 11 points, buyer pays closing @ $85/point


----------



## taaren

lulubelle said:


> Congratulations on your purchase.  What an excellent deal you got!
> 
> I am waiting to hear on my purchase of 100 points @ $90/pt.  It is a Dec use year and I currently own 100 pts with a Dec use year, so it works out perfectly.  I am sure it will pass and maybe feel I overpaid a bit, but it was the lowest per point contract for sale (I did not offer full price) and the use year and amount of points was exactly what I was looking for.  Plus I got some banked 2010 points and all of 2011 points.  So, I will be happy when it closes.



I think we would have paid more if we had gotten exactly what we wanted (ie., our same UY [June], a more loaded contract). As it was we set aside a certain amount of cash and this was the closest contract to what we wanted that was available when we made the offer (a week later a better fitting contract showed up but the sellers had already accepted our offer on this one). So it seems to be luck and timing, just be glad you didn't have to pay the $116/pt Disney was asking! And they wanted to put us on a waiting list with over 100 people on it ...
Should be closing in the next week and a half, and trying to figure out the best way to use the two memberships to our advantage (ie. use the two transfers) rather than looking at it as a nuisance.

Good luck with ROFR! They don't seem to be exercising it at VGC yet despite the waiting list my Guide told me I'd have to wait on if I wanted to buy points directly! I think somebody mentioned foreclosures are high so atm they'll let a lot through I guess.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Our HH contracts have passed ROFR.  Looking forward to booking something for next Thanksgiving!

Bobbi


----------



## littlestar

Got word we passed today. Here's the details:

75 SSR points at $63 a point, 8 pts in 2010, all 75 in 2011 (buyer pays closing)
Submitted for ROFR on 11-03, passed on 11-29


----------



## poohbear7

just got word we passed ROFR .   50 point OKW all 2010 all 2011 use year Sept.


----------



## CruisinPT

Just heard we passed also!!!

100 HHI  $57  Feb UY 100 banked '10 points, all '11 coming
buyer pays closing, seller pays MF on '10 points
Submitted 10/28, passed 11/29


----------



## WDW Ohana

Frequent reader, first-time poster...

We just passed ROFR, as well.  Here are the details:
AKV 160 pts, Dec UY.  All 2010 and 2011 pts.  Buyer pays closing, seller paid MF for 2010.  $77/pt.  Submitted 11/1, passed ROFR 11/29.

Can't wait to book our first vacation!


----------



## Donald is #1

Sorry everyone! Work has still been crazy.  We even worked 2 of the 4 days of Thanksgiving weekend.


jelliott04, lulubelle, good luck with your contracts! 


Flossbolna, glokitty, thndrmatt, barbarabee, Redbudlover, missycj96, T-Daddy, mch04049,  g1rbw, Skrutti, bobbiwoz, littlestar, poohbear7,  CruisinPT, WDW Ohana, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

ClarabelleCow, congratulations on selling your contract! 



Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38400466&postcount=3217


For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
*Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)*
*WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)*



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
disneydreamingdebby-- 100 BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, 
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
*Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
 


*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
*Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug), 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS*
*barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member*
*g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
*T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46*
*bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) *
*bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)*
*CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)*



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) 
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
*poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 11/29)*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all ’09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
*glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)*
*missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member*
*mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)*
*littlestar------  75 SSR (???) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
*thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS*



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
*ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf* 

*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, 
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
*jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts*


*WAITING - BCV:*


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
joysfamily---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, 132 pts in reservation status, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22)


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
wigdoutdismom------ 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, member, TTS

*WAITING - VGC:*
*lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, member*

*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Owen_Mc

Found out we passed today. 66.00 dollars for BWV. 300 December points for 2010 and all of 11 and 12. No fees till 11 buyer pays closing.


----------



## littlestar

Sorry, I left out that my 75 point contract was an August use year.

Congrats to everybody that got good news today.  And good luck to the rest of you still waiting.


----------



## lulubelle

Got the news today - We Passed! So Happy.

So, 100+ VGC are coming my way soon.  
I love the villas.  I hope they build some new ones by DL in CA soon.


----------



## taaren

lulubelle said:


> Got the news today - We Passed! So Happy.
> 
> So, 100+ VGC are coming my way soon.
> I love the villas.  I hope they build some new ones by DL in CA soon.



Congrats! It would be awesome if they did build another set of Villas by DLR but I think they're pretty much out of buildable real estate atm. The point cost is so high at VGC you really need a nice chunk if you want to stay every year. Here's hoping the 275 we have now will be enough for us!


----------



## Jason@dvcstore

FYI:  On 11/26/10 Disney bought back 3 more Beach Club contracts from The Timeshare Store, Inc.®

Jason


----------



## Donald is #1

Owen_Mc, lulubelle, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

littlestar, thanks for the update! 

Jason@dvcstore, thank you for keeping us updated!  Beach Club seems to be DVC's favorite resort.  


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38400466&postcount=3217


For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
disneydreamingdebby-- 100 BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, 
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
 


*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug), 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
*Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)*


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) 
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 11/29)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
*lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member*



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, 
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts


*WAITING - BCV:*


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
jiggerj (seller) --------  60 BWV (Apr) $84, 36 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
joysfamily---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, 132 pts in reservation status, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22)


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
wigdoutdismom------ 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, member, TTS

*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## lbudav

We passed 220 points OKW (Oct) at $54/pt.  Some 2010 points and all 2011.
It was a very long 3 weeks until we found out!


----------



## AnnaS

lbudav said:


> We passed 220 points OKW (Oct) at $54/pt.  Some 2010 points and all 2011.
> It was a very long 3 weeks until we found out!



Congratulations and Welcome Home!  Welcome to the Disboards too!

I hope the above list was copied and pasted - great list/information


----------



## Flossbolna

Flossbolna said:


> I just got the message that I passed ROFR for my first DVC contract at BWV! Here are the details:
> 
> 150 BWV (Aug), 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17)
> 
> ETA: I forgot to mention that I used the Timeshare Store and they were wonderful to deal with!



I just realized that I forgot the most important bit of data for the purpose of this thread...  I paid 71 $ per point. Closing was on 11/29, so now I am just waiting to appear in Disney's database so that I can start to book my first trip home in November 2011!


----------



## karriemouse

Exciting things happening! We currently own 100 pts at VGC and have a small contract at VB. Decided to sell the VB points and add on at VGC. 

So our VB contract has just been listed for sale and we have offered on 70 pts at VGC! This has gone for ROFL today so we are waiting impatiently.


----------



## VanessasMom

Awaiting ROFR:

OKW (2042), 67pts, all '09 & '10 pts, June UY, buyer pays closing/mf's. $69/pt.

Submitted to Disney 12/03


----------



## wigdoutdismom

Flossbolna said:


> I just realized that I forgot the most important bit of data for the purpose of this thread...  I paid 71 $ per point. Closing was on 11/29, so now I am just waiting to appear in Disney's database so that I can start to book my first trip home in November 2011!



Congratulations! We have had some of our best stays at the Boardwalk Villas! You are going to love your new home!


----------



## Flossbolna

wigdoutdismom said:


> Congratulations! We have had some of our best stays at the Boardwalk Villas! You are going to love your new home!



Thanks!! I am really looking forward to my first stay as member!


----------



## reon1301

I just got approval for SSR resale for $62 a point at 200 points for use year in August with full 200 points on 2010 and 2011. Disney decided not to utilize ROFR.


----------



## AnnaS

reon1301 said:


> I just got approval for SSR resale for $62 a point at 200 points for use year in August with full 200 points on 2010 and 2011. Disney decided not to utilize ROFR.



Congrats!


----------



## TigerKat

Disney waived ROFR today! We are soon to be owners at BWV. 210 points @ $68, all 2010 & 2011 points available, use year August.


----------



## podsnel

TigerKat said:


> Disney waived ROFR today! We are soon to be owners at BWV. 210 points @ $68, all 2010 & 2011 points available, use year August.



YAY!!! Kathy, that is AWESOME!!!!     We just started the process today on a resale- just signed the contract for sale- 100 BWV points- we're neighbors!  Well...almost- I'll be waiting a month for ROFR.... How long did it take for them to get back to you?


----------



## TigerKat

podsnel said:


> YAY!!! Kathy, that is AWESOME!!!!     We just started the process today on a resale- just signed the contract for sale- 100 BWV points- we're neighbors!  Well...almost- I'll be waiting a month for ROFR.... How long did it take for them to get back to you?



Howdy neighbor!!!!!! We were notified on 11/12 that it was going to Disney for ROFR and got our answer today!


----------



## wigdoutdismom

wigdoutdismom said:


> Getting our paperwork together on this contract: Vero Beach 100 points. February use year. 125 points currently available available (49 + 76
> banked points from 2009, banked points need to be used by 2/1/11) and 100 points coming on 2/1/11 $45 per point accepted offer.
> 
> This is our third or fourth purchase from the TTS. After buying twice directly from Disney, we know resale is the way to go!



*Just got word today, Disney let our contract pass!*


----------



## WAWDWLUVER

Just passed ROFR on 170 points at BWV!  Submitted to Disney 11/11, 134 banked 2009 points, all 2010 and 2011 points, $69.50/point.  Buyer pays closing and 2011 MF's.  June UY. Member.  Now gotta go figure out how to add BWV to my sigie!!!


----------



## Buckeyediz

Passed ROFR - OKW August UY 100pts. $63 per pt. Paying closing cost. 100 points banked for 2010. Submitted 11/11 passed 12/7. First trip Oct. 2011.


----------



## heathpack

Signed purchase contract today for 70 pts at Villas at Grand Californian, Dec UY, 49 banked 2009 points, all 2010 and 2011 points, $80/pt.  Seller pays 2010 MF, buyer pays closing and 2011 MF.  We are current DVC members.

Will let ya'll know when we hear on ROFR.

H


----------



## Tauwillow

Yaaaaay - we passed ROFR!!

160 points with 50 banked, Feb use year, for $58 per point at Saratoga Springs.

We are first time owners, and will be looking to book a short January trip before our 50 points expire.  I cannot tell you how excited we are!!


----------



## n2mm

Tauwillow said:


> Yaaaaay - we passed ROFR!!
> 
> 160 points with 50 banked, Feb use year, for $58 per point at Saratoga Springs.
> 
> We are first time owners, and will be looking to book a short January trip before our 50 points expire.  I cannot tell you how excited we are!!



Congratulations!! What a great deal!  I've been following this thread for awhile as I have adonistis bad -- I look at my dues bill online and that helps me get over it, but these great prices are hard to fight!


----------



## Tauwillow

n2mm said:


> Congratulations!! What a great deal!  I've been following this tread for awhile as I have adonistis bad -- I look at my dues bill online and that helps me get over it, but these great prices are hard to fight!



I learned a lot from the threads here on the Dis.  The best tip I got was not to be afraid to ask for what you want.  I think this contract was originally listed at $64, but it was the right use year and the point allotment we wanted.

We had put in an offer on a different contract, but were rejected.  We bid the same amount ($58) on a second contract - and were _thrilled_ when it was accepted!

So know what you want to pay, your use year, and point amount - then go forth fearlessly and ASK.  

Thanks to everyone for the terrific advise over the years.  Without you, our Disney experiences wouldn't be this sweet.


----------



## podsnel

We just got notified that our contract has been signed by the seller and we have been sent to Disney for ROFR. BWV 100 pts- 100 2010, 100 2011, 100 2012- Buyer pays 2011 dues and closing, $64 per point, Oct UY. We have fingers crossed!  Good luck and pixie dust to all of us waiting!


----------



## wigdoutdismom

podsnel said:


> We just got notified that our contract has been signed by the seller and we have been sent to Disney for ROFR. BWV 100 pts- 100 2010, 100 2011, 100 2012- Buyer pays 2011 dues and closing, $64 per point, Oct UY. We have fingers crossed!  Good luck and pixie dust to all of us waiting!



Best of luck to you! We just love our time at the Boardwalk....
I have a very good feeling about you all getting past Disney! I feel like I know you from Mary Ellen's trip report!


----------



## podsnel

wigdoutdismom said:


> Best of luck to you! We just love our time at the Boardwalk....
> I have a very good feeling about you all getting past Disney! I feel like I know you from Mary Ellen's trip report!



Thanks, Wigd!! I feel like that about you, too!   You are all really funny over there! 

And I am sooooo excited about this contract- because it was sooooo unexpected- but I kept on telling DH what was going through, and he finally BIT!   You could have knocked me over with a feather when he said "make them an offer" last weekend! I was on the phone in literally 10 seconds before he had a change of heart- not that he has!


----------



## scot@dvcstore

Congratulations to all that have recently passed ROFR.  Welcome Home and enjoy your many years of vacations.


----------



## frank808

Congrats to everyone. 
Heathpack- I have been following that contract on **** page.  I wonder what the other two 70 point contracts went for?  Also the seller had a 140 and 210 point contract that was for sale at the same time.  I am also looking for a VGC dec use year contract and by the time the "boss" said go for it the contracts were gone.  Maybe gonna start looking for more SSR points.


----------



## Donald is #1

lbudav, reon1301, TigerKat, wigdoutdismom,  WAWDWLUVER, Buckeyediz, Tauwillow, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Flossbolna, thanks for the update! 

VanessasMom, podsnel,  heathpack, good luck with your contracts! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38400466&postcount=3217


For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
disneydreamingdebby-- 100 BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, 
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
 


*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
*TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)*
*WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) 
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 11/29)
*lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)*
*Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
*reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts*
*Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member*


*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
*wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS*
 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, 
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts


*WAITING - BCV:*


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
*podsnel------------ 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf* 


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
*VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3)*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
joysfamily---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, 132 pts in reservation status, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22)


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf

*WAITING - VGC:*
*heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, member*

*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## heathpack

frank808 said:


> Congrats to everyone.
> Heathpack- I have been following that contract on **** page.  I wonder what the other two 70 point contracts went for?  Also the seller had a 140 and 210 point contract that was for sale at the same time.  I am also looking for a VGC dec use year contract and by the time the "boss" said go for it the contracts were gone.  Maybe gonna start looking for more SSR points.



I don't know what the other ones sold for.  We were not really looking for a Dec UY, but wanted 70 points.  I wonder if there really were 140 and 210 pt contracts or if they were just multiples of the 70 point contracts- ie, two 70 pointers= 140 pts, three 70 pointers = 210 points.

We have hemmed and hawed over buying VGC for quite some time now- finally decided to just do it.

H


----------



## nifferearly

Heathpack - You made a good choice buying at VGC.  We own there and just went for the first time right before Thanksgiving.  We stayed in a 1BR and I think the rooms and resort are nicer than any at WDW.  We'll probably only go every 3 yrs or so (instead of multiple times per year at WDW) but I'm glad to know we'll be staying at VGC!


----------



## nifferearly

Just passed ROFR!  200 pts at OKW, contract ending 2057, June UY.  Paid $68 per point, received all 2010 and 2011 points.  Seller paid 2010 maint fees and I paid closing costs.  It went to Disney on 11/18 and I heard back on 12/14.  This is my 3rd resale contract through TSS and they were wonderful once again!


----------



## Modan

We're waiting on rofr

160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23)


----------



## heathpack

nifferearly said:


> Heathpack - You made a good choice buying at VGC.  We own there and just went for the first time right before Thanksgiving.  We stayed in a 1BR and I think the rooms and resort are nicer than any at WDW.  We'll probably only go every 3 yrs or so (instead of multiple times per year at WDW) but I'm glad to know we'll be staying at VGC!



Yes, we know!  We have stayed twice at the timeshare already & twice at the hotel.  We really love it.  Our hemming & hawing had nothing to do with the place, it's just that really for us, the math on DVC comes out to the purchase being no great bargain- in large part because all we need or desire is a studio in the lowest possible season & it seems we can always ferret out some sort of bargain.  

H


----------



## XGrumpy1

Modan,

Congrats a nd good luck.  Very good deal!


----------



## horselover

Submitted to Disney today.  BWV, 100 pts., April UY, 100 - 2010, 100 - 2011 & 100 going forward.  $61.50/pt, buyer pays '11 MFs & closing costs.


----------



## poohbear7

Just got word this morning that our contract has closed. Just  waiting for DVD to put us in the system.  Then I can make a reservation.  Our contract was submitted to Disney Oct. 28th


----------



## Donald is #1

marynvince, Modan, horselover, good luck with your contracts! 

nifferearly, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

poohbear7, thanks for the update! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38400466&postcount=3217


For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
disneydreamingdebby-- 100 BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, 
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
 


*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)



*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) 
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
*nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS*



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS
 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, 
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts


*WAITING - BCV:*


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
podsnel------------ 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
*horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15)*

*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
*marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15) member*

*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
joysfamily---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, 132 pts in reservation status, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22)
*Modan------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23) *

*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf

*WAITING - VGC:*
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, member

*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Simba's Mom

Just found out we passed.  HHI-100 points.  August UY-$57/point.  No banked points.


----------



## jelliott04

Just found out we passed ROFR.  

100 AKV Dec UY  $76

02 banked from 2009
90 from 2010
All of 2011, 2010 etc.  

Seller pays closing and we pay 2011 MF

Paperwork submitted to Disney on 11/23 so it was 3 weeks and 3 days.  A week before we thought we'd hear.

Jen


----------



## fflmaster

just got the email.. we passed!!! 

details: BLT 160 pts feb UY for $94 pt

104 banked from 2010
159 new points + the 104 coming on 2/1/11 (one point was borrowed from 2011.. not sure why)

we pay closing and 2011 mf fees


----------



## luvlivn

Yesterday received news that 'we made it through' ROFR
   Had submited exactly 3 weeks ago.  
30 points BWV $82.


----------



## jelliott04

luvlivn said:


> Yesterday received news that 'we made it through' ROFR
> Had submited exactly 3 weeks ago.
> 30 points BWV $82.



Those small contracts are a great way to add on!   Good for you for getting one, since they are so few and far between and hard to get the UY / place that you are looking for.  

Congrats!

Jen


----------



## tomandrobin

Just got a call this morning from Kevin at DVC Resale. Our SSR contract passed ROFR. Oct UY 225 points


----------



## Modan

160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23) passed 12/18

woooohoooo!!!!
we passed.  I'm so excited!
Now we just have to wait for the estopple and the paperwork from the title company.


----------



## tomandrobin

Modan said:


> 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23) passed 12/18
> 
> woooohoooo!!!!
> we passed.  I'm so excited!
> Now we just have to wait for the estopple and the paperwork from the title company.




Congrats!!  

See you at HighRock


----------



## CliftonParkGMan

Purchased 2 contracts and both passed ROFR.

BCV - 100 (Mar) $86 , 100 2010 & 100 2011, Sub 11/8  - Passed 12/6
BCV - 100 (Mar) $85, 0 2010 & 5 2011, Sub 11/8 - Passed 12/6

I was willing to pay the $85 with only 5 pts in '11 because I was looking to add 200 pts to my current ownership and wanted to keep all in same use year for convenience of booking, banking and borrowing.


----------



## podsnel

CliftonParkGMan said:


> Purchased 2 contracts and both passed ROFR
> 
> BCV - 100 (Mar) $86 , 100 2010 & 100 2011, Sub 11/8  - Passed 12/6
> BCV - 100 (Mar) $85, 0 2010 & 5 2011, Sub 11/8 - Passed 12/6
> 
> I was willing to pay the $85 with only 5 pts in '11 because I was looking to add 200 pts to my current ownership and wanted to keep all in same use year for convenience of booking, banking and borrowing.



Congratulations!!! We love our BCV points!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

CliftonParkGMan said:


> Purchased 2 contracts and both passed ROFR
> 
> BCV - 100 (Mar) $86 , 100 2010 & 100 2011, Sub 11/8  - Passed 12/6
> BCV - 100 (Mar) $85, 0 2010 & 5 2011, Sub 11/8 - Passed 12/6
> 
> I was willing to pay the $85 with only 5 pts in '11 because I was looking to add 200 pts to my current ownership and wanted to keep all in same use year for convenience of booking, banking and borrowing.



Congratulations!

Our HHI purchase is taking forever, or so it seems.  DH was just told that because of the holidays it could take 3-4 weeks more!  I sincerely hope that's wrong!  This process was begun on October 15th! We've sent the final payment in.


----------



## podsnel

bobbiwoz said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Our HHI purchase is taking forever, or so it seems.  DH was just told that because of the holidays it could take 3-4 weeks more!  I sincerely hope that's wrong!  This process was begun on October 15th! We've sent the final payment in.



Really?? That's crazy!! Did you ever find out if HHI does take longer to close than WDW properties? You have already gone through ROFR, right? UGH....I really feel your frustration, Bobbi-


----------



## bobbiwoz

podsnel said:


> Really?? That's crazy!! Did you ever find out if HHI does take longer to close than WDW properties? You have already gone through ROFR, right? UGH....I really feel your frustration, Bobbi-



I think that Doc responded that it doesn't HAVE to take so long.  The sellers were late in getting the papers back initially.  I do hope that the 3-4 weeks is a mistake on the lawyers part, but we'll see.  The vacation that I want to book with the HHI points can't be booked until March, so it's not urgent, but I do want to see the points in our account.  Thanks for your concern.  Also sending pixie dust for you to hear good news soon!

Simba's Mom, Congratulations!!!!


----------



## taaren

bobbiwoz said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Our HHI purchase is taking forever, or so it seems.  DH was just told that because of the holidays it could take 3-4 weeks more!  I sincerely hope that's wrong!  This process was begun on October 15th! We've sent the final payment in.



Thank goodness its not just us. Started process in mid-Oct, offer was accepted within two days, passed ROFR in mid-Nov, they've had the final check for a week and a half now and were still waiting. Something about escrowers going on vacation ... Sigh, it will be worth the wait right?


----------



## CliftonParkGMan

taaren said:


> Thank goodness its not just us. Started process in mid-Oct, offer was accepted within two days, passed ROFR in mid-Nov, they've had the final check for a week and a half now and were still waiting. Something about escrowers going on vacation ... Sigh, it will be worth the wait right?



Wow my FLA escrow company was outstanding.  The communication was constant and we closed earlier than planned.  Could have been faster but I had to wait for my bank to clear a check I deposited so I could get my Cashiers Checks.


----------



## DVC Dude

Modan said:


> 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23) passed 12/18
> 
> woooohoooo!!!!
> we passed.  I'm so excited!
> Now we just have to wait for the estopple and the paperwork from the title company.



wow...that nets out to $30pp


----------



## CliftonParkGMan

Tauwillow said:


> I learned a lot from the threads here on the Dis.  The best tip I got was not to be afraid to ask for what you want.  I think this contract was originally listed at $64, but it was the right use year and the point allotment we wanted.
> 
> We had put in an offer on a different contract, but were rejected.  We bid the same amount ($58) on a second contract - and were _thrilled_ when it was accepted!
> 
> So know what you want to pay, your use year, and point amount - then go forth fearlessly and ASK.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the terrific advise over the years.  Without you, our Disney experiences wouldn't be this sweet.



Unfortunately that is not true with BCV.  It seems like under $85 they seem to exercise ROFR.  It is way better than the $115 that DVC will sell you some BCV points at  

I used TTS and they are really good about their knowledge of what prices are passing ROFR for each resort and they were very quick with all the paperwork.  Some time and patience saved me $30 PP.


----------



## Donald is #1

Happy Holidays everyone!  

Simba's Mom, jelliott04, fflmaster, tomandrobin, Modan, CliftonParkGMan, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38400466&postcount=3217


For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
*jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)*



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
disneydreamingdebby-- 100 BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, 
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
*CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member**CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
*fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)*
 



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
*Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)*


*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) 
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
*tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale*
*Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)* 



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS
 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, 
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*


*WAITING - BCV:*


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
podsnel------------ 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15)

*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15) member

*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
joysfamily---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, 132 pts in reservation status, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22)

*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf

*WAITING - VGC:*
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, member

*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## dl_crazy

130 OKW orig (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member.

What a wonderful belated Christmas gift!


----------



## CliftonParkGMan

dl_crazy said:


> 130 OKW orig (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member.
> 
> What a wonderful belated Christmas gift!



Merry Christmas & Congratulations


----------



## lowe@massed.net

We're new DVC members!  SSR (Oct) 130 points from 2011; 130 points from 2012. $64. Buyer pays closing costs and MF.  Submitted 11/20, passed 12/23.


----------



## nolanboys

lowe@massed.net said:


> We're new DVC members!  SSR (Oct) 130 points from 2011; 130 points from 2012. $64. Buyer pays closing costs and MF.  Submitted 11/20, passed 12/23.



home neighbor. We just bought a resale contract there this past spring and can't wait for our first trip home this March.


----------



## lowe@massed.net

nolanboys said:


> home neighbor. We just bought a resale contract there this past spring and can't wait for our first trip home this March.



Thanks!  I'm so happy!   We stayed at SSR in November and fell in love!


----------



## Donald is #1

dl_crazy, lowe@massed.net, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=38400466&postcount=3217


For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data


'09 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 


*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 

FigNewton---------- 160 AKV (???) $82, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
WiggleWorm--------  50 AKV (Aug) $87, no '09 pts (sub 8/4, passed 8/29) non-member, TSS
Nutty4Disney------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, 93 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/30) non-member, TTS
wdrl---------------- 100 AKV (Feb) $84 -100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 9/3) member, TSS
DadwhoLOVESDisney-- 110 AKV (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, seller pays closing (sub 9/22, passed 10/12)
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
disneydreamingdebby-- 100 BCV (Feb) $85 (passed 9/8)
GottaRun------------ 150 BCV (Feb) $83, all 09 and 10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09mf (sub 8/24, passed 9/22) non-members
SarahInMN----------- 150 BCV (Feb) $84, 58 '08 ps, 18 borrowed '10 pts, 79 banked '09 points, 132 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/2, passed 9/29) non-member
DisnutLt06----------- 200 BCV (Mar) $86, 199 '08 pts, 200 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (passed 10/2) non-member
wigdoutdismom------- 150 BCV (Feb) $89, 120 banked pts (sub 10/30, passed 11/20) TTS
anon----------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $86, 250 '09 points, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
gk90-----------------  30 BCV (Feb) $90, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/10) member, TSS
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, 
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 

jdomka-------------  25 BLT (Dec) $102, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing  (sub 4/29, passed 5/7) non-member, TTS
pchristofferson----- 225 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 5/6, passed 5/13) non-member
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
 



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
Checkers---------- 150 BWV (Oct) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 8/19, passed 9/8) members
scrappy_tink-------- 75 BWV (Dec) $85, 4 '09 pts; 75 '08 points banked (sub 8/13, passed 9/8) non-member, TSS
valvzb-----------  60 BWV (Apr) $80, 35 '09 pts (sub 8/6, passed 8/28)
TLSnell1981-------  105 BWV (Aug) $83, all '08,'09 and '10 points, buyer pays closing (sub 8/24, passed 9/16) member
windi622--------- 175 BWV (Aug) $81, 175 banked '08 pts, 175 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/24, passed 9/17) member
dismagiclover-----  50 BWV (Apr) $80, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/15, passed 10/8)non-member
idratherbeinwdw----- 150 BWV (Dec) $82, 90 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/7, passed 10/28)
b&cfrombigd---------- 150 BWV (???) $80, 89 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28) non-member, TSS
Dogwithahat---------- 275 BWV (Dec) $75, 25 '08 pts, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 MF (Sub 10/7, passed 11/02) DVCbyResale, new members
abw---------------- 100 BWV (Apr) $82, 52 '08 pts, all '09 and '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, passed 11/2) new members
Lake Rat----------- 384 BWV (Sep) $79, all '08 & '09 pts banked (sub 11/9, passed 12/3)
anon-------------- 200 BWV (Aug) $74, 138 banked '08 pts, 200 '09 points, 200 '10 points (52 + 148 borrowed from 2010), buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 148 borrowed points, buyer pays '10 mf on 52 points (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 60 BWV (April) $83, 47 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf and seller pays '10 mf on 13 borrowed points from 2010, buyer pays '10 mf on 47 points from 2010 (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 192 BWV (Apr) $79, 63 banked '08 points, 192 banked '09 points, 192 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon------------- 100 BWV (Feb) $79, 16 banked points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
CWO4DVC-----------  90 HHI (Jun) $66, 46 banked '08 pts, 81 '09 pts (sub 9/17, passed 10/8) TTS
nursegirl------------- 200 HHI (Dec) $58, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/13, passed 11/05)
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)


*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
MissScarlet--------  25 OKW (Apr) $74, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (passed 9/1) non-members
luvthedis----------  50 OKW (Sep) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '09 mf, (sub 8/18, passed 9/12) member
Sabor------------ 310 OKW (Jun) $65, 166 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/16) TTS
Br'erBriere-------- 100 OKW (Jun) $70, no '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 9/22)
carlbarry--------- 170 OKW (Oct) $65, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/11, passed 10/12)
saintstickets------  50 OKW (Aug) $70, 10 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/17) 
sorcamc---------- 250 OKW (Feb) $65, 108 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts
disneymom2one-----  50 OKW (Jun) $72, all '08 & '09 pts (passed 10/28)
OKWNutt---------- 190 OKW (Aug) $70, 110 banked '08 pts (passed 11/17) TTS
anon------------ 300 OKW (Oct) $72, 300 banked '08 pts, 300 '09 points, 300 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 100 OKW (Oct) $70, 100 points from '09, 100 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
*dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
-----------------------------------------
babyburrito--------- 35 OKW (Sep) $85, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 9/16) non-member
leise------------- 190 OKW (Apr) $67, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, member
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
-----------------------------------------
huladad-------------- 250 SSR (Mar) $68, all '09pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/7, passed 9/1) 
1pirate1princess------ 150 SSR (Dec) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, 124 '09 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf
john5cc-------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $64.5, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/1)
Caldipus------------- 250 SSR (Jun) $70, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/31)
Alabare88------------ 240 SSR (Dec) $71, 41 banked '08 pts, buyer and seller split closing and '09 mf, non-member
wdwluvin------------ 160 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 banked '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 9/29) non-member, TTS
kaysmom------------ 150 SSR (Apr) $70, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/29) non-members
Chic---------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $64, all '08, '09, and '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/29) member
alvillar--------------- 160 SSR (Jun) $65, 24 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '09 mf (sub 9/4, passed 9/28)
js------------------- 300 SSR (Sep) $70, 264 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 10/2)
TimonTracy---------- 300 SSR (Sep) $69, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 10/2) non-member
cassidy123---------- 210 SSR (Mar) $69, 21 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, non-member
lovinpoohbear------- 150 SSR (Aug) $69, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts(passed 10/9)
bobbiwoz------------ 100 SSR (Mar) $74, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing (passed 10/12)
Gaskorvan---------- 200 SSR (???) $67 (passed 10/23)
cbh----------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $72, 44 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/27)
peezee-------------- 100 SSR (Feb) $73, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, non-member
disneypubgal---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $70 135 '09 pts, seller pays mf
DougTX------------- 150 SSR (Sep) $66, 3 '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (passed 10/28)
Jenifurby----------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68 per point, 37 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/14, passed 10/12) TSS, nonmember
babbalooey---------- 210 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (passed 11/11)
DVCBrian------------ 170 SSR (Sep) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/6, passed 10/28), member, TTS
owtrbnks------------ 100 SSR (Oct) $69, 97 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/20) member
Davejavu------------ 225 SSR (Sep) $70, 39 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays all 09 MF (sub 11/2, passed 11/23) DVC-Resales.com
br015ro------------- 100 SSR (Dec) $71, 100 '09 pts, all '10 points, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/23) TTS
jnsolomon----------- 340 SSR (Dec) $68, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 11/25)
htw----------------- 150 SSR (Oct) $69, 96 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/11, passed 12/3) members, TTS
HeyMoe-------------- 210 SSR (Sep) $70, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/9, passed 12/3) member
stacielee------------- 125 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, (sub about 11/17, passed 12/8) non-member, DVCbyResale 
disneyvacalover------ 200 SSR (Feb) $72, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/15)
gusdmh--------------- 150 SSR (Apr) $67, buyer & seller split '10 mf (passed 12/15)
jpehasz-------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 12/3, passed 12/24)
anon--------------- 270 SSR (Oct) $69, 156 banked '08 pts, 270 '09 points, 270 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/25, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $73, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/24, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon--------------- 160 SSR (Oct) $75, 160 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 points, 160 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Feb) $71, 57 banked '08 points, 250 banked '09 points, 250 '10 point, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon-------------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 points, 250 points from '09, 250 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/2, passed 12/24) TTS
anon---------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $67, 152 banked '09 points, 200 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------------- 250 SSR (Feb ) $69.50, 74 banked '09 points, 250 points from '10, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
davidmarquis--------- 250 SSR (Oct) $69, 116 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/24) non-member
williabt--------------- 250 SSR (Dec) $72, 247 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
micknut--------------- 100 SSR (Jun) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 12/24) non-member 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
*lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23)*
 


*PASSED - VB(2042):* 

BWV Dreamin (seller) -- 50 VB (Jun) $50, no '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
anon----------------- 60 VB (Oct) $60, 60 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24)  TTS
anon-------------- 150 VB (Feb) $50, 108 banked '09 points, 150 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/4, passed 12/24) TTS
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS
 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
-----------------------------------------
kbeam-------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $??, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 8/13, passed 9/4)
poohbear luvs grumpy--  50 VWL (Apr) $80 (passed 9/12)
House_of_Mouse Fan---  50 VWL (???) $84, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 8/26, passed 9/22)
Redbudlover--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $78 (sub 9/14, passed 10/9)
disneyfam----------- 170 VWL (Oct) $77, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/16/09, passed 10/12)
deq110896---------- 180 VWL (Oct) $75, 180 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing
Metsoskil---------  40 VWL (Aug) $80, all '09 & '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf, members
helenk------------  50 VWL (Dec) $77, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/3, passed 12/6)
Dawn16--------- 100 VWL (Jun) $78, no '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/20, passed 12/16) members
dsneygirl---------- 131 VWL (Aug) $81, 131 '09 points, 131 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/24) TTS
anon----------- 29 VWL (Apr) $86, 29 '10 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 11/30, passed 12/24) TTS
Anna114-------  28 VWL (Apr) $80 (sub 12/8, passed 12/29)
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
-----------------------------------------
Nutty4Disney---- 160 AKV (Feb) $80, no points until 2010 (sub 7/24, ROFR'D 8/21) non-member, TSS
Big Kid--------- 175 AKV (Aug) $81, 19 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/8, ROFR 8/28) non-members
camillatin----------- 110 AKV (Sep) $83, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/26, ROFR 9/10) non-member, TSS
shonnons---------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80 (ROFR 9/17)
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/14)
FloFlo71-----------  25 AKV (Feb) $88, all '09 pts, buyer paus closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/26, ROFR 11/12)
shonnons---------- 200 AKV (Aug) $84, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/12)
TammyAlphabet--- 100 AKV (???) $??, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/18, ROFR 11/25) member
shonnons---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $85, '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/16, ROFR 12/3)
pinnocchiosdad (seller) -- 160 AKV (???) $88 (ROFR 12/16)
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli----------------  170 BCV (Jun) $80, 75 banked '08 pts, 160 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 5/13, ROFR 6/2)
Judy WI (seller)----- 100 BCV (Mar) $85, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/11, ROFR 7/3)
2xcited2sleep------- 200 BCV (Oct) $80
mcgonagallmom----- 400 BCV (???) $81
albergstrom--------- 150 BCV (???) $80, 150 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $83, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
renda460------------- 100 BLT (???) $99 (ROFR 11/20)

msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
-----------------------------------------
culli-------------- 150 BWV (APR) $65, 150 '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays '09 mf and split closing costs with buyer ($500 split 50/50) (sub 6/30, ROFR 7/23)
jtaylor123--------- 170 BWV (Jun) $78, 170 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 7/24) non-member
Owen_Mc-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $75, all '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf
windi622--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $78, no '08 or '09 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 7/20, ROFR 8/21) member
KerriL------------ 150 BWV (Feb) $76, 40 '09 pts, 11 pts in holding, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 9/4)
KerriL------------ 150 BWV(Jun) $79 pt, 95 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 9/8, ROFR 10/1)
Dasha----------- 210 BWV (Jun) $75, all '08 & '09 pts (ROFR 10/23) member
KerriL----------- 157 BWV(APR)$77, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 10/23)
athenna---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $78 (ROFR 12/20)
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*
-----------------------------------------
alirwalsh4------------ 150 HHI (Aug) $54, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/6)
missycj96------------ 100 HHI (Apr) $57, 87 banked '09 pts, buyer & seller split closing (sub 10/2)



*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*
unkwn------------ 250 OKW (Feb) $67
SnowWhite12-------- 300 OKW (Mar) $63, 75 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16)
borgthe--------------  60 OKW (???) $60, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 11/18)
borgthe-------------  25 OKW (Jun) $65, 25 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (ROFR 12/15)



*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
-----------------------------------------
prljamjeep---------- 200 SSR (???) $69, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/25, ROFR 7/13)
epress------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $74, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts (sub 6/15, ROFR 7/13)
illuzion------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, no '09 pts, 130 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/16, ROFR 8/6) non-member
fusc1-------------- 200 SSR (Sep) $60, '92 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '09 mf (sub 7/30, ROFR 8/25) non-members, Fidelity
Angela Carmel IN--- 210 SSR (Mar) $60, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 7/28, ROFR 8/26) non-member
disneyvacalover----- 200 SSR (Jun) $66, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/14, ROFR 11/3)
HeyMoe------------ 160 SSR (Sep) $75, all '08 & '09 pts, seller pays closing and '09 mf (sub 10/20, ROFR 11/3) member
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '08 and '09 mf (sub 10/19, ROFR 11/16) non member, 
disneyvacalover------- 250 SSR (Dec) $69, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf (ROFR 11/19)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $65, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 11/19, ROFR 12/16) non member, DVCbyResale
orlando79------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 84 '09/'10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split '09 mf (ROFR 12/16)
msbrock-------------- 200 SSR (Mar) $71, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 11/4, ROFR 11/18)
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
-----------------------------------------
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $73 (sub 10/15, ROFR 11/3)
DisFam95--------- 170 VWL (Feb) $76, (sub 11/2, ROFR 11/18)
Good Ol Gal------- 300 VWL (Sep) $68, 141 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 11/6, ROFR 11/18)
dsneygirl---------- 150 VWL (Aug) $74 (ROFR 11/27)
Good Ol Gal------- 150 VWL (Dec) $77, 8 '08 pts, all '09 pts, seller pays '09 mf (sub 11/24, ROFR 12/15)
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*


*WAITING - BCV:*


*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
podsnel------------ 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15)

*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15) member

*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3)


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
joysfamily---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, 132 pts in reservation status, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22)

*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf

*WAITING - VGC:*
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, member

*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## marie1981

Just received an email. Passed ROFR !!!!  

150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing.. (submitted 12/6, passed 12/27)


----------



## VanessasMom

Just got news today that we passed! That was faster than we thought--although, it seemed like forever. 

67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3)


----------



## dumbo_buddy

we just had our paperwork submitted to disney for ROFR. fingers are crossed but i don't think we'll pass. :-/

200 points at BCV August UY $80/pt 

will let you know what we hear! 

if we get ROFR'd we are probably going to give up on BCV and try for BWV as BCV seems to be getting ROFR big time. we would like an epcot area resort.


----------



## ZaphenathPaneah

230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)


----------



## CliftonParkGMan

lowe@massed.net said:


> Thanks!  I'm so happy!   We stayed at SSR in November and fell in love!




You will never regret the decision. - Congratulatoins


----------



## CliftonParkGMan

dumbo_buddy said:


> we just had our paperwork submitted to disney for ROFR. fingers are crossed but i don't think we'll pass. :-/
> 
> 200 points at BCV August UY $80/pt
> 
> will let you know what we hear!
> 
> if we get ROFR'd we are probably going to give up on BCV and try for BWV as BCV seems to be getting ROFR big time. we would like an epcot area resort.



You are most likely right regarding ROFR on this but because of the price.  I am obviously partial to BCV but it is worth the extra the extra $1000 if you were to offer $85.   For our family it is the proximity to parks, the boardwalk and the pool.

BWV are not a bad compromise for the same reasons minus the pool.  So if the pool is not important to your family BWV is a good choice too.

Good Luck


----------



## karriemouse

We passed ROFR on our California add-on!!!!! 

70 pts at VGC, Dec UY, $80 per point, all 70 2009 and 2010 and 2011 points, buyer pays closing and 2011 MFs, current member. Submitted 2nd Dec, heard we'd passed yesterday 27th Dec.


----------



## grace&philipsmom

We are waiting to hear back on 2 BCV 50 point contracts.  Oct. UY.  Waiting is killing me!

I am really trying not to get me hopes up, as I know Disney seems to be buying back small BCV contracts, but it is so hard not to be excited!


----------



## YodasMom

Got the news on Monday....... Contract submitted Dec. 1, 2010....Informed I passed ROFR on Dec. 27, 2010!!!

BWV - 30 points  - Aug UY, $76 per point - All 2010 and 2011 points, buyer pays closing and 2011 MF's.

I will be a new DVC member, but am looking forward to adding on as soon as possible.  It's been a long time coming as I'm a WDW vet with over 60 trips under my belt since 1972!


----------



## foxress

YodasMom said:


> Got the news on Monday....... Contract submitted Dec. 1, 2010....Informed I passed ROFR on Dec. 27, 2010!!!
> 
> BWV - 30 points  - Aug UY, $76 per point - All 2010 and 2011 points, buyer pays closing and 2011 MF's.
> 
> I will be a new DVC member, but am looking forward to adding on as soon as possible.  It's been a long time coming as I'm a WDW vet with over 60 trips under my belt since 1972!





Congratulations!  We're waiting on ROFR, our first, also.  I'm on pins and needles.  Hopefully, we'll know soon.  Congratulations, again!


----------



## littlestar

lowe@massed.net said:


> We're new DVC members!  SSR (Oct) 130 points from 2011; 130 points from 2012. $64. Buyer pays closing costs and MF.  Submitted 11/20, passed 12/23.



Welcome, home.  We just added 75 more SSR points at $63 a point through the Timeshare Store.  We love SSR.  We actually sold our BWV and VWL contracts bought in 2002 (made a slight profit) and bought SSR points with the longer ending date.


----------



## YodasMom

foxress said:


> Congratulations!  We're waiting on ROFR, our first, also.  I'm on pins and needles.  Hopefully, we'll know soon.  Congratulations, again!



Thank you!!!  Looking forward to closing in the next week or two!

Good luck to you, and let us know!


----------



## CliftonParkGMan

Very pleased with how fast DVC merged the two add on contracts into my account.  Closed on 12/21 and was able to view my account on 12/28 with the new contracts and points in my membership for booking.

The Timeshare Store was great to work with and I was able to save a lot and have a stress free purchase and close.  The ROFR process is worth the wait when you can save $30 a point.  Thanks TTS!

Now its time to make a reservation


----------



## mac_tlc

karriemouse said:


> We passed ROFR on our California add-on!!!!!
> 
> 70 pts at VGC, Dec UY, $80 per point, all 70 2009 and 2010 and 2011 points, buyer pays closing and 2011 MFs, current member. Submitted 2nd Dec, heard we'd passed yesterday 27th Dec.



I think I was "eyeing" this add-on !!!! Congratulations !!! It's a great deal.....

mac_tlc


----------



## culli

littlestar said:


> Welcome, home. We just added 75 more SSR points at $63 a point through the Timeshare Store. We love SSR. We actually sold our BWV and VWL contracts bought in 2002 (made a slight profit) and bought SSR points with the longer ending date.


 
WOW, you don't hear that people sell contracts at other resorts to get into SSR.  But $63pt is hard to beat and nice low MFs.


----------



## klogger

Just made it!  OKW 2042. 310 points at $51 per point. June use, 233 banked from 2010, 166 available for 2011 and 310 for 2012.  Only paying 2011 dues for the 166.  Very excited and amazed that they let me buy it for this!!!


----------



## podsnel

klogger said:


> Just made it!  OKW 2042. 310 points at $51 per point. June use, 233 banked from 2010, 166 available for 2011 and 310 for 2012.  Only paying 2011 dues for the 166.  Very excited and amazed that they let me buy it for this!!!



WOW!!! Congratulations!  That's incredible!  Can I ask- did you find out you passed today?  Do you remember when you submitted for ROFR?  I'm just getting a little antsy- my 4 week waiting mark is this coming Friday... 

Congrats again!


----------



## klogger

Made the offer on December 6th. Was approved on December 27th


----------



## podsnel

klogger said:


> Made the offer on December 6th. Was approved on December 27th



Thank-you!! Enjoy your points!!


----------



## karriemouse

mac_tlc said:


> I think I was "eyeing" this add-on !!!! Congratulations !!! It's a great deal.....
> 
> mac_tlc



Thank you!! There were several similar ones on offer on Jaki's site - we were lucky to get this one as it had the most points available. Just hoping now that Disney link it to our other 2 contracts!!


----------



## CliftonParkGMan

karriemouse said:


> Thank you!! There were several similar ones on offer on Jaki's site - we were lucky to get this one as it had the most points available. Just hoping now that Disney link it to our other 2 contracts!!



If it is the same use year month they will.  If it is a different one they will issue you a new member id and you can transfer points to your existing membership.  There are rules and limitations of 1 per use year and banked and borrowed points rules as well.

What happened with my 2 additional contracts for same use year was when DVC recognized me as the new owner  they added a xxxxxxx.1 and xxxxxx.2 to my original contract # which shows as xxxxxxx.0.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Sandisw

karriemouse said:


> Thank you!! There were several similar ones on offer on Jaki's site - we were lucky to get this one as it had the most points available. Just hoping now that Disney link it to our other 2 contracts!!



Just make sure that your current member # is listed somewhere and that Disney is aware that this is an add on (assuming it is the same UY and titled the same way).

Congratulations!!!


----------



## karriemouse

CliftonParkGMan said:


> If it is the same use year month they will.





Sandisw said:


> Just make sure that your current member # is listed somewhere and that Disney is aware that this is an add on.



Yes it is the same UY as both our other 2. I will ensure our member number is on all the paperwork and phone MS to tell them. 

Thanks very much to both of you for your replies and good wishes!!


----------



## MrsLS

We are now DVC owners. So excited!! It was submitted on Dec 7 and we found out today. We got BWV 270 points Dec UY for $68 a point. We paid closing. We also got the 2009, 2010 and will get the 2011 points. We pay only 2011 MFs. Yea!!!!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

MrsLS said:


> We are now DVC owners. So excited!! It was submitted on Dec 7 and we found out today. We got BWV 270 points Dec UY for $68 a point. We paid closing. We also got the 2009, 2010 and will get the 2011 points. We pay only 2011 MFs. Yea!!!!



Congratulations, MrsLS and welcome to DVC. I'm a new owner too (SSR), just waiting for our closing date.  Isn't it exciting?


----------



## vikkii19

Just found out yesterday we passed ROFR. 25 pts at SSR $76/pt. We paid closing and 2011 MF's. 2011 and 2012 points.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I just found out that the sellers of "our" HHI contract signed the papers incorrectly.  Our contract has taken much longer than others.  Our offer was accepted on Oct. 12th!  Full money sent in over 2 weeks ago.


----------



## MrCheesy

We're buying 200 SSR points and ROFR was sent to Disney yesterday (1/5/11).  Is it taking the full month for them to decide?  We're getting all of the 2009 & 2010 points plus all 2011 points on June 1 for $65/pt and 2011 maint fees only.  We need to use the 2009 points by June 1 so we want ROFR to go fast so we can get our vacation booked.


----------



## psac

Ours took almost a month (I'm the Mr in "MrsLS") but it was submitted Dec 7 and passed Jan 5.  With the holidays in between, that doesn't totally surprise me.  I would think Dec submissions would be slower than the norm.  We were told they "usually" approve at about the three-week point.


----------



## dominicve

Just had an offer accepted and went to ROFR yesterday. 270 points, use year Feb, 118 points from 2010 and all of 2011, $96 per point.


----------



## CliftonParkGMan

lowe@massed.net said:


> Congratulations, MrsLS and welcome to DVC. I'm a new owner too (SSR), just waiting for our closing date.  Isn't it exciting?



  Congratulations and Welcome Home MrsLS and lowe@massed


----------



## Donald is #1

marie1981, VanessasMom, ZaphenathPaneah, karriemouse, YodasMom, klogger, MrsLS, vikkii19, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

dumbo buddy, grace&phillipsmom, MrCheesy, dominicve, good luck with your contracts! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 



*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, 
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
 



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
*marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) *
*YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)*
*MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member*


*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)


*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
*VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)*
*ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)*
*klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27)*




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
*vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) *



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS
 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
*karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member*



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*


*WAITING - BCV:*
*dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28)*
*grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)*
*grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)*


*WAITING - BLT:*
*dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5)*


*WAITING - BWV:*
podsnel------------ 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15)

*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15) member

*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
joysfamily---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, 132 pts in reservation status, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22)
*MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5)*


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf

*WAITING - VGC:*
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, member

*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## horselover

horselover said:


> BWV, 100 pts., April UY, 100 - 2010, 100 - 2011 & 100 going forward.  $61.50/pt, buyer pays '11 MFs & closing costs.



Just got word we passed!


----------



## formguy

Made it through ROFR
200 SSR (Aug), $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)


----------



## podsnel

We got our good news phone call this morning, too! Submitted 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11- 100 BWV points, Oct UY, all 10 & 11 points- buyer pays closing and '11 MFs. WOOHOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! We're closing on 1/20.


----------



## podsnel

bobbiwoz said:


> I just found out that the sellers of "our" HHI contract signed the papers incorrectly.  Our contract has taken much longer than others.  Our offer was accepted on Oct. 12th!  Full money sent in over 2 weeks ago.



UGH!!! I am so frustrated for you, Bobbi!  I hope they push it through for you quickly now- good luck! 

Ok- I'm off to fit my new home into my sig!


----------



## grace&philipsmom

We passed, we passed!!!!  50 points BCV, October UY.  $90 per point.  Our first DVC purchase!

Now I have 10 days left to wait to hear back on our other 50 point BCV contract!


----------



## 216bruce

Found out that Disney passed on ROFR today. We are in for VWL and 250 points at 73 samolians per point. Almost blew it by being a nice guy and mentioning to a rep that we were buying resale as Disney was sold out for VWL. OOps.


----------



## bobbiwoz

podsnel said:


> We got our good news phone call this morning, too! Submitted 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11- 100 BWV points, Oct UY, all 10 & 11 points- buyer pays closing and '11 MFs. WOOHOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! We're closing on 1/20.



Yeah!  We had a 4 night stay at BWV which included New Years Eve.  The resort is so beautiful during the holiday season.  You'll love owning there!

Thanks for your kind words, too!


----------



## mphillips76

Just entered ROFR today on a 160 pt contract at SSR.


----------



## Havana

mphillips76 said:


> Just entered ROFR today on a 160 pt contract at SSR.



Good Luck! How much did you agree to per point?  Were you able to negotiate closing costs and MF?


----------



## mphillips76

We paid $61pp and all '11 MFs and closing costs
The contract had all 09/10/11 points included.


----------



## Flossbolna

podsnel said:


> We got our good news phone call this morning, too! Submitted 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11- 100 BWV points, Oct UY, all 10 & 11 points- buyer pays closing and '11 MFs. WOOHOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! We're closing on 1/20.



Congratulations neighbour!


----------



## DenLo

mphillips76 said:


> We paid $61pp and all '11 MFs and closing costs
> The contract had all 09/10/11 points included.



All of the 2009 points, wow, will you still be in your 2010 use year when the contract closes?  Congrats it sounds like a good price.


----------



## heathpack

heathpack said:


> Signed purchase contract today for 70 pts at Villas at Grand Californian, Dec UY, 49 banked 2009 points, all 2010 and 2011 points, $80/pt.  Seller pays 2010 MF, buyer pays closing and 2011 MF.  We are current DVC members.
> 
> Will let ya'll know when we hear on ROFR.
> 
> H



Passed ROFR.  Submitted 12/15/2010.  Passed 1/10/11.

H


----------



## mphillips76

DenLo said:


> All of the 2009 points, wow, will you still be in your 2010 use year when the contract closes?  Congrats it sounds like a good price.



Yes we will still be in our 2010 UY. It is an Oct UY. Thanks! We are nervous/excited!


----------



## planecrazy63

Just submitted to DVC today 210 pts SSR, June use year, $60/pt. 130 banked points all points coming in 2011.


----------



## Donald is #1

horselover, formguy, podsnel, grace&philipsmom, 216bruce, heathpack, marynvince, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

mphillips76, planecrazy63, good luck with your contracts! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 



*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, 
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
*grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17)
 



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
*horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)*
*podsnel------------ 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)*



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
*marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member*


*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27)




*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
*formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS
 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
*heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member*



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
*216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)*


*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*


*WAITING - BCV:*
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)


*WAITING - BLT:*
dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5)


*WAITING - BWV:*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
joysfamily---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, 132 pts in reservation status, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22)
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5)
*mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10)*
*planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10)*


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf

*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Chuckdaddy

Just reached an agreement on a contract for a BWV add-on.  Oct UY.  $55 per point.  86 points currently available and all 2011.  Buyer pays closing and 2011 MF.  Current member.


----------



## fitzpat

My contract was submitted to Disney today for their ROFR review.  160 points at73 Feb UY 28 points from 2010 and all 2011 points coming.


----------



## horselover

Chuckdaddy said:


> Just reached an agreement on a contract for a BWV add-on.  Oct UY.  $55 per point.  86 points currently available and all 2011.  Buyer pays closing and 2011 MF.  Current member.



Nice price!  Is it an 86 pt. contract or is that just the banked 2010 pts. leftover?



fitzpat said:


> My contract was submitted to Disney today for their ROFR review.  160 points at73 Feb UY 28 points from 2010 and all 2011 points coming.




Congrats.  What resort?


----------



## fitzpat

Can't believe I left that piece of info off my earlier post -- the points are at AKL.  Thanks for pointing out that omission!!!!


----------



## Chuckdaddy

horselover said:


> Nice price!  Is it an 86 pt. contract or is that just the banked 2010 pts. leftover?



Doh!!!  It's a 150 point contract.


----------



## uromac

Hi !!

We are currently DVC owners and recently have gone through our first resale purchase via the Timeshare Store - our offer was accepted on a VWL - contract was submitted on 12/10/10 and passed the ROFR on 1/05/11.  Today we just sent in our check - it was all surprisingly easy to do!

Here's our contract info:

VWL: 50 points. February use year. 50 points coming on 2/1/11 and 50 points coming on 2/1/12.  Buyer pays Closing Costs=$322 Priced at $73/pt 

Can't wait to make our next winter holiday reservation @ the 11 month window at our favorite place at that time !!


----------



## XGrumpy1

Uromac, congrats!  Nice choice for a winter stay


----------



## horselover

uromac said:


> Hi !!
> 
> We are currently DVC owners and recently have gone through our first resale purchase via the Timeshare Store - our offer was accepted on a VWL - contract was submitted on 12/10/10 and passed the ROFR on 1/05/11.  Today we just sent in our check - it was all surprisingly easy to do!
> 
> Here's our contract info:
> 
> VWL: 50 points. February use year. 50 points coming on 2/1/11 and 50 points coming on 2/1/12.  Buyer pays Closing Costs=$322 Priced at $73/pt
> 
> Can't wait to make our next winter holiday reservation @ the 11 month window at our favorite place at that time !!



Congrats on your add-on at my favorite of all the DVC resorts!          We'll be there at Christmas next year too.  Maybe we'll see you around the fireplace!


----------



## Donald is #1

Chuckdaddy, fitzpat, good luck with your contracts! 

uromac, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 



*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, 
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel------------ 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member


*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS
 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
*uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member*



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
*fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11)*

*WAITING - BCV:*
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)


*WAITING - BLT:*
dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5)


*WAITING - BWV:*
*Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, member* 


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
joysfamily---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, 132 pts in reservation status, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22)
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10)


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf

*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Beachbumboston

OKW - original applied 12/16 - acceped 1/14 - $64 for 150 pts


----------



## a742246

Waiting on ROFR for a 50 sept SSR, all 11 points, $63.00,  split mf buyer pays closing contract.


----------



## DVCconvert

Waiting:

VB, 150 points - $51 Feb UY
all 2011 and 2012 points coming.
Subsidized dues structure.


----------



## Donald is #1

Beachbumboston, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


a742246, DVCconvert, good luck with your contracts! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 



*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, 
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel------------ 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member


*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
*Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS
 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11)

*WAITING - BCV:*
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)


*WAITING - BLT:*
dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5)


*WAITING - BWV:*
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
joysfamily---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, 132 pts in reservation status, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22)
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10)
*a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf *


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
*DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf*


*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## SMP

made it through ROFR for two BCV contracts - one contract for 150 points and one for 160 points


----------



## lowe@massed.net

SMP said:


> made it through ROFR for two BCV contracts - one contract for 150 points and one for 160 points



Congratulations and welcome home. BCV seems to be the plum of DVC memberships right now. Good job!  Care to provide details - price/point, etc.?


----------



## c20493

OK, sorry to post all of this at once but here goes:

11-24-10 - 50 BCV $82 (OCT) sent for ROFR,  12-14-10 RoFR's by Disney. 

Sad news but we jumped back in:

12-22-10 - 50 BCV $86 (FEB), 38 2010 banked, 50 due 2-1-11, MF & fees by buyer. sent to ROFR.  Still waiting.....should be any day now...


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

c20493 said:


> OK, sorry to post all of this at once but here goes:
> 
> 11-24-10 - 50 BCV $82 (OCT) sent for ROFR,  12-14-10 RoFR's by Disney.
> 
> Sad news but we jumped back in:
> 
> 12-22-10 - 50 BCV $86 (FEB), 38 2010 banked, 50 due 2-1-11, MF & fees by buyer. sent to ROFR.  Still waiting.....should be any day now...



Wishing you success this time around!


----------



## dumbo_buddy

we are still waiting to hear back from disney on our BCV contract. sadly, after seeing the above post where they got ROFR'd at $82 i'm really thinking we're not going to get it at $80. waaaaaahhhhhh!!!!

if we don't get it we're going to put in a bid on a BWV contract. BCV seems to be getting ROFR'd alot lately and we think we will be happy with BWV as we are really interested in its proximity to epcot and mgm.


----------



## Havana

Entered ROFR today with 150 SSR $59/point.
Buyer pays MF and Buyer/Seller split closing costs.


----------



## lowe@massed.net

Havana said:


> Entered ROFR today with 150 SSR $59/point.
> Buyer pays MF and Buyer/Seller split closing costs.



Good luck with that - great price!  I've just closed on my SSR membership and am anxiouly waiting to be able to make my first reservation for next December!


----------



## Donald is #1

SMP, c20493, Havana, good luck with your contracts! 

c20493, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised!  

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 



*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)



*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, 
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel------------ 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member


*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS
 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
*c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)*


*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11)

*WAITING - BCV:*
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
*SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??*
*SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??*
*c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22)* 


*WAITING - BLT:*
dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5)


*WAITING - BWV:*
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
joysfamily---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, 132 pts in reservation status, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22)
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10)
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
*Havana----------- 150 SSR (???) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18)*


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf


*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Havana

Havana said:


> Entered ROFR today with 150 SSR $59/point.
> Buyer pays MF and Buyer/Seller split closing costs.



Sorry, I should have included August UY


----------



## cinderella97

Just sent to Disney
SSR 105 points, 57 "10, all of '11.  Seller pays '10 MF  $64/pt
December UY, Timeshare Store
(Add On)

Now the wait begins...


----------



## c20493

c20493 said:


> OK, sorry to post all of this at once but here goes:
> 
> 11-24-10 - 50 BCV $82 (OCT) sent for ROFR,  12-14-10 RoFR's by Disney.
> 
> Sad news but we jumped back in:
> 
> 12-22-10 - 50 BCV $86 (FEB), 38 2010 banked, 50 due 2-1-11, MF & fees by buyer. sent to ROFR.  Still waiting.....should be any day now...



Just got word from TSS, that Disney WAIVED their ROFR!  Yaahoo! Now a couple of weeks more to get through the closing and it will be ours.


----------



## grace&philipsmom

Just found out that we passed on our second resale purchase in 10 days!  Also for 50 points BCV, October UY.


----------



## mphillips76

grace&philipsmom said:


> Just found out that we passed on our second resale purchase in 10 days!  Also for 50 points BCV, October UY.



Congrats!!


----------



## divehard

Submitted to Disney today for ROFR, BWV 210 (June) $59.52 PP, all '09 points, all '10 points, all '11 points, seller pays all MF, buyer pays closing costs. Not current DVC members. Sold by ***************


----------



## Havana

divehard said:


> Submitted to Disney today for ROFR, BWV 210 (June) $59.52 PP, all '09 points, all '10 points, all '11 points, seller pays all MF, buyer pays closing costs.



Sounds great!


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

divehard said:


> Submitted to Disney today for ROFR, BWV 210 (June) $59.52 PP, all '09 points, all '10 points, all '11 points, seller pays all MF, buyer pays closing costs.


Wow, that's quite a deal! 

Would you mind saying which company helped you find that one?


----------



## divehard

Yes, that was *************** with Jaki and **** and Kevin. This was our first purchase and **** was extremely helpful. We had been shopping for a few months had a lot of questions and they were always very pleasant to deal with.

I will edit OP to include that


----------



## Donald is #1

Havana, thanks for the update! 

cinderella97, divehard, good luck with your contracts! 

c20493, grace&philipsmom, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 



*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)


*PASSED - AUL ():* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, 
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
*c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)*
*grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel------------ 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member


*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS
 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)


*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11)

*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28)
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??


*WAITING - BLT:*
dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5)


*WAITING - BWV:*
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, member
*divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21)DVCResales.com *

*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
joysfamily---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, 132 pts in reservation status, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22)
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10)
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18)
*cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts, member*


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf


*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## nukker7

divehard said:


> Yes, that was *************** with Jaki and **** and Kevin. This was our first purchase and **** was extremely helpful. We had been shopping for a few months had a lot of questions and they were always very pleasant to deal with.
> 
> I will edit OP to include that




Glad to see you have had a good experience with them as well.  I enjoyed their expertise and patience.

Congrats


----------



## Donald is #1

Does anyone know the expiration date for Aulani?


----------



## tinkertastic

Add-on:  Contracts signed and sent to ROFR today.  

SSR 120 Feb use year.  All 2011 points coming.  
$54 per point and PRAYING it makes it through ROFR
Buyer pays closing


----------



## GoofysNCCrew

Got one through late last fall, so now as members we're back for more.  Offer accepted so it's off to ROFR again.  

GoofysNCCrew------- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, mf.


Jaki, Kevin and **** have been great to work with.  Excellant communication.


----------



## wdrl

Donald is #1 said:


> Does anyone know the expiration date for Aulani?



AUL expires on January 31, 2062.


----------



## Donald is #1

tinkertastic, GoofysNCCrew, good luck with your contracts! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 



*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)


*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, 
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel------------ 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member


*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS
 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)


*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11)

*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28)
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??


*WAITING - BLT:*
dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5)


*WAITING - BWV:*
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, member
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21)DVCResales.com 
*GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, member*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
joysfamily---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, 132 pts in reservation status, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22)
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10)
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18)
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts, member
*tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23)*


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf


*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Donald is #1

wdrl said:


> AUL expires on January 31, 2062.



Awesome thanks!


----------



## suebeelin

Looking to purchase Animal Kingdom at $63pp, June use year, 160 points.  I'm a newbie... not sure what to do.  Been looking for a few months, sister bought direct at BLT and sister in law's family direct at Beach Club (BC) and they love it.  Any advice?  Any disadvantages to the June use year???


----------



## nolanboys

suebeelin said:


> Looking to purchase Animal Kingdom at $63pp, June use year, 160 points.  I'm a newbie... not sure what to do.  Been looking for a few months, sister bought direct at BLT and sister in law's family direct at Beach Club (BC) and they love it.  Any advice?  Any disadvantages to the June use year???


I don't know if you're going to be able to find an AKV contract at that price point, especially for a smaller contract. That price is more in line with SSR or OKW, or even BWV, which seems to have fallen lately in price. You may want to look at those resorts. AKV is a rather large resort, so there is often availability at the 7 mo mark if that's where you really want to stay. As far as the UY, when do you plan on vacationing? As long as you primarily want to vacation in the summer and fall and even Dec., you'll be good. Hope this helps.


----------



## suebeelin

Thank you Goodvibes ... why is Summer/Fall good for June?  the 11 month window? That would be ideal for school aged children, no (my son is 13 mo and I'm trying to plan ahead).  And why is December good for a June use month?  This is so confusing!!

One more question (and thank you for having answered my post to begin with!) why are the prices at AKV usually more?  

FYI--I made an offer that someone accepted at this price (but I have to pay for 2011 MF and closing costs) and I am trying to figure out whether to proceed with this price  and terms!  If it's too good it may get ROFR'ed.  Been trying to research but my head is spinning. 

Honestly, I've never stayed on Disney property but my family (sister) goes 2-4 times a year and now that I have a baby, I plan on going a lot as well.  My son loves animals already and gets excited as only a little 13 mo old can when he sees bears or giraffes on tv...


----------



## palaemon

suebeelin said:


> FYI--I made an offer that someone accepted at this price (but I have to pay for 2011 MF and closing costs) and I am trying to figure out whether to proceed with this price  and terms! If it's too good it may get ROFR'ed.



According to this thread, nothing from AKV has been ROFR'd since last Feb, so I'd say GO FOR IT!


----------



## Sandisw

suebeelin said:


> Thank you Goodvibes ... why is Summer/Fall good for June?  the 11 month window? That would be ideal for school aged children, no (my son is 13 mo and I'm trying to plan ahead).  And why is December good for a June use month?  This is so confusing!!
> 
> One more question (and thank you for having answered my post to begin with!) why are the prices at AKV usually more?
> 
> FYI--I made an offer that someone accepted at this price (but I have to pay for 2011 MF and closing costs) and I am trying to figure out whether to proceed with this price  and terms!  If it's too good it may get ROFR'ed.  Been trying to research but my head is spinning.
> 
> Honestly, I've never stayed on Disney property but my family (sister) goes 2-4 times a year and now that I have a baby, I plan on going a lot as well.  My son loves animals already and gets excited as only a little 13 mo old can when he sees bears or giraffes on tv...



If you are happy with the deal, then I would stay with it. AKV is still higher than others due to it's newness in the market, IMO.  And, BCV has pretty much been the only one ROFR'd in a long time so you have a great shot!


----------



## letitsnow

Submitted by TSS 01/25 for ROFR
150 OKW $60/pp all '09 and '10 points avail and all '11 coming. buyer pays closing seller pays '11 MF.

Please pass. I wish it could just be a done deal like buying a car.


----------



## palaemon

letitsnow said:


> Submitted by TSS 01/25 for ROFR
> 150 OKW $60/pp all '09 and '10 points avail and all '11 coming. buyer pays closing seller pays '11 MF.
> 
> Please pass. I wish it could just be a done deal like buying a car.



Awesome!  What UY?


----------



## mphillips76

letitsnow said:


> Submitted by TSS 01/25 for ROFR
> 150 OKW $60/pp all '09 and '10 points avail and all '11 coming. buyer pays closing seller pays '11 MF.
> 
> Please pass. I wish it could just be a done deal like buying a car.



Wow that is a great price!


----------



## letitsnow

palaemon said:


> Awesome!  What UY?


September UY i forgot to add that info.


----------



## Havana

letitsnow said:


> Submitted by TSS 01/25 for ROFR
> 150 OKW $60/pp all '09 and '10 points avail and all '11 coming. buyer pays closing seller pays '11 MF.
> 
> Please pass. I wish it could just be a done deal like buying a car.



That is great!! And the seller is paying 2011 MF's!


----------



## Donald is #1

letitsnow, good luck with your contracts! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 



*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)


*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, 
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel------------ 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member


*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS
 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)


*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11)

*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28)
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??


*WAITING - BLT:*
dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5)


*WAITING - BWV:*
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, member
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21)DVCResales.com 
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
*letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25) TSS*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
joysfamily---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, 132 pts in reservation status, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22)
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10)
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18)
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts, member
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23)


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf


*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## Donald is #1

suebeelin said:


> Thank you Goodvibes ... why is Summer/Fall good for June?  the 11 month window? That would be ideal for school aged children, no (my son is 13 mo and I'm trying to plan ahead).  And why is December good for a June use month?  This is so confusing!!
> 
> One more question (and thank you for having answered my post to begin with!) why are the prices at AKV usually more?
> 
> FYI--I made an offer that someone accepted at this price (but I have to pay for 2011 MF and closing costs) and I am trying to figure out whether to proceed with this price  and terms!  If it's too good it may get ROFR'ed.  Been trying to research but my head is spinning.
> 
> Honestly, I've never stayed on Disney property but my family (sister) goes 2-4 times a year and now that I have a baby, I plan on going a lot as well.  My son loves animals already and gets excited as only a little 13 mo old can when he sees bears or giraffes on tv...



Did you end up submitting the offer for ROFR?

The reason that a June UY is good for summer, fall or December trips is that you can only bank your points up to 8 months into your UY.  So you have until January to bank your points if you are not going to use them in that year.


----------



## suebeelin

I'm actually a bit nervous to go through with it-- they are requesting the buyer pay maintenance and closing costs.  When they ask buyer to pay maintenance, are they referring to June 2010-June 2011, or June 2011-June 2012?  That would actually make a difference in the price.

My friends and family who are DVC members also tell me that Boardwalk is a great place to "be" a member and the prices are lower on a resale contract.  Any thoughts????

Sorry I'm vascillating, just so nervous to plunk down a good chunk of change, but I really want to start going to disney and staying on property!


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

suebeelin said:


> I'm actually a bit nervous to go through with it-- they are requesting the buyer pay maintenance and closing costs.  When they ask buyer to pay maintenance, are they referring to June 2010-June 2011, or June 2011-June 2012?  That would actually make a difference in the price.
> 
> My friends and family who are DVC members also tell me that Boardwalk is a great place to "be" a member and the prices are lower on a resale contract.  Any thoughts????
> 
> Sorry I'm vascillating, just so nervous to plunk down a good chunk of change, but I really want to start going to disney and staying on property!


You might get more feedback if you post a separate thread with your questions. This thread is where everyone comes to read about contracts that have already been signed and submitted for ROFR. If you post a separate thread, then folks will more readily see your questions. 

Personally, I am a fan of BWV. We own there, BLT and Aulani. BWV is definitely my favorite place to stay!

HTH! Evey


----------



## pmhacker

Hi all.  Just made it through ROFR.  OKW Sept 50 pts $66 per point (2042).  Buyer pays closing and maintenance. Points available 2011. Submitted to Disney Dec 27.  Received notification today, Jan 26.


----------



## Donald is #1

suebeelin said:


> I'm actually a bit nervous to go through with it-- they are requesting the buyer pay maintenance and closing costs.  When they ask buyer to pay maintenance, are they referring to June 2010-June 2011, or June 2011-June 2012?  That would actually make a difference in the price.
> 
> My friends and family who are DVC members also tell me that Boardwalk is a great place to "be" a member and the prices are lower on a resale contract.  Any thoughts????
> 
> Sorry I'm vascillating, just so nervous to plunk down a good chunk of change, but I really want to start going to disney and staying on property!




Actually maintenance goes by calendar not use year.  So the maintenance that they are asking you to pay is from 1/1/11 through 12/31/11.


----------



## Donald is #1

pmhacker, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 



*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)


*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, 
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel------------ 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member


*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
*pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS
 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)


*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11)

*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28)
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??


*WAITING - BLT:*
dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5)


*WAITING - BWV:*
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, member
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21)DVCResales.com 
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25) TSS


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
joysfamily---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, 132 pts in reservation status, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22)
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10)
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18)
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts, member
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23)


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf


*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## wdwcp1

Long time reader, first time poster...

Just received word last night that we passed ROFR for a 200 point SSR contract with an October UY for $53 a point  (Submitted it to Disney on 12/31).  Buyer pays closing costs and MF's.  There are some points in holding status with the 200 points coming on 10/1 of this year.

So, now we're just waiting for the closing documents to wrap this up for our first DVC purchase.

And we found the contract thru TTS.


----------



## suebeelin

Any tips???!!!  Great contract/price and congratulations!!


----------



## mphillips76

wdwcp1 said:


> Long time reader, first time poster...
> 
> Just received word last night that we passed ROFR for a 200 point SSR contract with an October UY for $53 a point  (Submitted it to Disney on 12/31).  Buyer pays closing costs and MF's.  There are some points in holding status with the 200 points coming on 10/1 of this year.
> 
> So, now we're just waiting for the closing documents to wrap this up for our first DVC purchase.
> 
> And we found the contract thru TTS.



Nice! UGH we are still waiting, I guess we have about 10 days left since we submitted about 10 days after you. I just want to pass already so I can make some reservations!


----------



## wdwcp1

suebeelin said:


> Any tips???!!!  Great contract/price and congratulations!!



Well, what I did was look at the two big reseller's websites and looked for a contract that had the points we wanted and lower price per point.

I actually found a couple after a couple weeks of looking and made offers on a couple.  When two of them came back (one from each reseller), I just explained that the other one was offering for a better price per point and wondered if they would be willing to match it.

Eventually, one got lower than the other and the rest is history.  Initially, our original offer was nearly $10 per point lower than what they originally put the contract on the market for.  So, after going back and forth, I was able to get it down $6 per point from their originally selling price per point - a savings of $1,200 for us.

Like others have said, just make an offer and work from there.  Some may negotiate (like our case) while others are firm.  

Good luck!!!


----------



## Donald is #1

wdwcp1, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 



*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)


*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, 
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel------------ 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member


*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
*wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS
 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)


*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11)

*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28)
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??


*WAITING - BLT:*
dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5)


*WAITING - BWV:*
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, member
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21)DVCResales.com 
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25) TSS


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
joysfamily---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, 132 pts in reservation status, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22)
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10)
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18)
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts, member
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23)


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf


*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## mphillips76

Day 20 here...anyone get good news early to give me some hope??


----------



## dumbo_buddy

WOOOOOOOOTTTTTTT!!!!!

we got the email last wednesday night while we were walking around epcot that we passed ROFR!!! 

200 pts, August UY at BEACH CLUB at $80/pt!

with all the recent beach club rofr-ing we were really nervous about this one. 

we'll now have 200 pts at SSR and 200 at BCV! now to start planning my vacations....


----------



## a742246

Good for you......


----------



## lowe@massed.net

Congrat's dumbo buddy!


----------



## ercrbc

The new resale restrictions and the fact we will soon be a family of 5 helped me convince DH we NEED to add on now!  I found the perfect contract and we put an offer in last Thursday. 

It took 3 days but we finally just found out our offer was accepted by the seller!  Woo hoo!

_100pts OKW (2042), Oct UY, all 2010 and 2011 pts, $58/pt, buyer pays closing and 2011 MFs
_
We were told to expect it to be at least a 7-8wk process given all the resales Disney is being hit with right now.  I'm totally okay with that as long as they pass it!


----------



## ercrbc

dumbo_buddy said:


> WOOOOOOOOTTTTTTT!!!!!
> 
> we got the email last wednesday night while we were walking around epcot that we passed ROFR!!!
> 
> 200 pts, August UY at BEACH CLUB at $80/pt!
> 
> with all the recent beach club rofr-ing we were really nervous about this one.
> 
> we'll now have 200 pts at SSR and 200 at BCV! now to start planning my vacations....



Congrats Dumbobuddy, that seemed fast!  I feel like I was just reading your thread about adding on and going through ROFR again.  Great job sneaking that one through!  Hope you are having a wonderful trip


----------



## Donald is #1

dumbo_buddy, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

ercrbc, good luck with your contract! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 



*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)


*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, 
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
*dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member*



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel------------ 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member


*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS
 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)


*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11)

*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??


*WAITING - BLT:*
dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5)


*WAITING - BWV:*
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, member
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21)DVCResales.com 
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25) TSS
*ercrbc------------ 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf , member*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
joysfamily---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, 132 pts in reservation status, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22)
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10)
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18)
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts, member
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23)


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf


*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## mwmuntz

Submitted for ROFR today:

BCV 150 pts (Dec.) 12 available 2010 pts, 150 2011 pts. I (buyer) pays 2011 dues.


----------



## podsnel

Just wanted to let you know, in the interests of "time lines" we closed on Saturday, and points were in our account on Monday.  

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Donald is #1

mwmuntz, good luck with your contract! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 



*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)


*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, 
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 




*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel------------ 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member


*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS
 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)


*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11)

*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??
*mwmuntz---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $??, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1)*


*WAITING - BLT:*
dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5)


*WAITING - BWV:*
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, member
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21)DVCResales.com 
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25) TSS
ercrbc------------ 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf , member


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
joysfamily---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, 132 pts in reservation status, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22)
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10)
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18)
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts, member
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23)


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf


*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## SanDeeKath

mwmuntz said:


> Submitted for ROFR today:
> 
> BCV 150 pts (Dec.) 12 available 2010 pts, 150 2011 pts. I (buyer) pays 2011 dues.



What price?  Need that info or it doesn't help this thread, unfortunately.


----------



## mwmuntz

SanDeeKath said:


> What price?  Need that info or it doesn't help this thread, unfortunately.



Oops!  Sorry, just an oversight.  $82/pt.


----------



## dumbo_buddy

mwmuntz said:


> Oops!  Sorry, just an oversight.  $82/pt.



good luck! we just passed at $80/pt so you should be fine! hopefully disney won't make you wait too long!


----------



## mphillips76

Just signed a contract for a very small add on (still waiting for our other contract to pass ROFR too!)

30pts OKW Oct. UY $60, all 2010 and 2011 pts, we pay closing and 2011 MFs.


----------



## SanDeeKath

mwmuntz said:


> Oops!  Sorry, just an oversight.  $82/pt.



Thanks!  Good luck and let us know how it goes.  $82 is very reasonable and hopefully will pass quickly.  K


----------



## fitzpat

Doesn't look like I will ever hear from Disney....sigh....

It's day 23 after submission.  I am going to turn blue very soon if I keep holding my breath.


----------



## tinkertastic

fitzpat said:


> Doesn't look like I will ever hear from Disney....sigh....
> 
> It's day 23 after submission.  I am going to turn blue very soon if I keep holding my breath.



Hang in there!!! it should be any day now!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

fitzpat said:


> Doesn't look like I will ever hear from Disney....sigh....
> 
> It's day 23 after submission.  I am going to turn blue very soon if I keep holding my breath.



Don't dispair - they have to respond. They actually took longer that 30 days for my contract - I think I finally heard on day 32 after contacting TTS and asking what was up.


----------



## GettinReadyforDisney

fitzpat said:


> Doesn't look like I will ever hear from Disney....sigh....
> 
> It's day 23 after submission.  I am going to turn blue very soon if I keep holding my breath.



I really think you are going to be ok at $73.  We just made an offer on an AKV resale contract so I've really thought about this . . . they've let $74 through and the fact is - DVC still has AKV points to sell.  They probably don't want these, too!!

Hang in there!


----------



## mtquinn

Hi all. We submitted a contract for BWV. 150 points at 50 pp, we pay 2011 MF's. There are 150 2009 banked points that need to be used by this May, and 122 2010 points as well. 

Seems like a deal that is too good to be true. I sure hope it passes. Ugh.


----------



## Milloway

150 OKW (June) $62,159 banked points 2010 all 2011 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)


----------



## letitsnow

Milloway said:


> 150 OKW (June) $62,159 banked points 2010 all 2011 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)




Congrats! I see it almost took the whole 30 days! I am so happy for you!


----------



## lowe@massed.net

Milloway said:


> 150 OKW (June) $62,159 banked points 2010 all 2011 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)



Welcome home Milloway. Congratulations!


----------



## grace&philipsmom

Our contract was just sent to disney.  It's for BWV, but I don't want to post the details yet and jinx it.  Now to wait 30 long days!


----------



## a742246

Yippie!!!!   Just passed Disney ROFR for my 50 point SSR purchase.
So you can move my status from waiting to passed.

Donald #1 your information on this database is invaluable. Thank you for your time spent doing this.


----------



## MrCheesy

We made it!!  It took 30 days but we made past ROFR.  This will our second time becoming dvc members, both times @ SSR.


----------



## palaemon

MrCheesy said:


> We made it!!  It took 30 days but we made past ROFR.  This will our second time becoming dvc members, both times @ SSR.



LOL - unless you sold and then re-purchased, I'm pretty sure you can only "become" a member once - Hey, I wish we were members for the _first_ time.


----------



## cusack1020

Finally heard back on day 30! Submitted on 1/5 and passed on 2/4.

70 OKW (Oct) $60 includes all 2010 and 2011 points, owner pays mf for 2010 and 2011, buyer pays closing costs


----------



## planecrazy63

Sounds like a busy day at DVC - Passed ROFR today on our contract submitted 1/10 (already on the tracker) at SSR.


----------



## dominicve

dominicve said:


> Just had an offer accepted and went to ROFR yesterday. 270 points, use year Feb, 118 points from 2010 and all of 2011, $96 per point.



Just passed ROFR today and excited to be a new DVC member soon.


----------



## dominicve

Brother in law was buyer in a BCV resale that was bought back by Disney.

210 points, $81, ~100 2011 points available and all of 2012, UY was Mar or Apr, submitted 1/4 and bought back 2/2.


----------



## diskids12

Thank you for your the information it was helpful - Donald, can you add this to the list as we found out today

diskids12---------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4


----------



## dominicve

dumbo_buddy said:


> good luck! we just passed at $80/pt so you should be fine! hopefully disney won't make you wait too long!



See above post.  My brother in law just had a contract with only half of 2011 points available bought back for $81.  I wonder if certain use years are in higher demand by current members and are being bought back.


----------



## disney4rfamily

We are very excited to be joining DVC -- just got the good news today!

125 VWL (March) $68, all 2011 points, buyer pays closing costs and mf (submitted 1/10, passed 2/4)


----------



## semstitch

260 OKW (April) $57, 62 banked points and all 2011 points, buyer pays closing and mf (submitted 1/4, passed 2/2)


----------



## RevKjb

Just sent SS 120 December UY to Disney for ROFR this morning.  The 30 day countdown is on!  Wish us "magic"


----------



## RevKjb

BTW, many thanks to Jason at the TimeShare Store for assistance on this purchase...ROFR...COME ON!!!!


----------



## MrCheesy

palaemon said:


> LOL - unless you sold and then re-purchased, I'm pretty sure you can only "become" a member once - Hey, I wish we were members for the _first_ time.



That's exactly what we did.  We had sold it in 2008 but decided to buy it again.


----------



## btwiceborn

160 SSR  (SEPT)  $66 per point.  Comes with 160 2009 points, 160 2010 points and 160 2011 points.  buyer pays closing & mf.  (submitted 1/7, passed 2/4)

New members.


----------



## Milloway

Thanks! I am so excited but it was a long wait!


----------



## AdamsMum

BCV; 50pts; Apr uy; 100pts (50banked) avail Apr 11; 50 pts avail Apr 12; $85; buyer pays closing and 2011 maintenace fees, submitted Jan 5, passed Feb 4 (whew!)


----------



## GrumpysFamily

BCV - 150 pts (Feb UY), $84 pt., 47 pts banked '10, 150 pts '11, Buyer pays closing and MF.  Submitted for ROFR yesterday (2/4).  Fingers crossed that we pass.  Looks like nothing is a sure thing.  Trying to add on points before the March rule change.


----------



## tdcorrigan

SSR - 250 pts (Dec UY), $75 pt., 250 pts banked '09, 250 pts banked '10, 250 pts '11.  Buyer pays closing.  Seller pays MF. Submitted for ROFR (1/17).  Thank goodness we submitted when we did because our furnace died the next day and we might have changed our minds.


----------



## Donald is #1

mwmuntz, thanks for the update! 

mphillips76, mtquinn, grace&philipsmom, RevKjb, GrumpysFamily, tdcorrigan, good luck with your contracts! 

Milloway, a742246, MrCheesy, fitzpat, cusack1020, planecrazy63,  dominicve, diskids12, disney4rfamily, semstitch, btwiceborn, AdamsMum, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

dominicve's b-i-l, sorry to hear that ROFR was exercised! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 



*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
*fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)*


*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, 
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
*AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)*


*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

*dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)*
 



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel------------ 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member


*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
*Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2) *
*cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)*
*semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
*a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf *
*MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)*
*planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)*
*diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4)* 
*btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS
 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
*disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) *



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
*dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)*



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*

*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??
mwmuntz---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1)
*GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4) member*

*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, member
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21)DVCResales.com 
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, member
*mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25) TSS
ercrbc------------ 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf , member
*mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf* 

*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
joysfamily---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, 132 pts in reservation status, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18)
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts, member
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23)
*RevKjb------------ 120 SSR (Dec) $??, TTS *
*tdcorrigan--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $75, 250 banked '09 pts, 250 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/17)*

*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf


*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## tinkertastic

Update:  
We were thrilled when our offer of $54pp at SSR was accepted by the owner, the details were, no 2010 points, all of 2011 points.

We entered ROFR on  1/23:

Our realtor emailed this morning, Disney contacted her to let her know that that the owner *had banked their 2010 points*. He did not remember!!!!!! We thought we were getting a great deal, IT JUST GOT BETTER, an extra 120 pts !!!!!!

Now let's get through ROFR and we'll be doing the happy dance!!!!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## nicojames

Just passed 2-3-11, 200 points SSR $47 a point...closing on 2-18-11 woooohooooo!!!!!!


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

nicojames said:


> Just passed 2-3-11, 200 points SSR $47 a point...closing on 2-18-11 woooohooooo!!!!!!


Wow... unbelievable price! CONGRATS!
Could you please share the details of the contract (how many points for 2010, 2011, 2012... UY... etc.)?


----------



## mphillips76

nicojames said:


> Just passed 2-3-11, 200 points SSR $47 a point...closing on 2-18-11 woooohooooo!!!!!!



Wow that is an AWeSOME bargain! Also would like to hear details! UY and banked points?


----------



## nicojames

LouisianaDisneyFan said:


> Wow... unbelievable price! CONGRATS!
> Could you please share the details of the contract (how many points for 2010, 2011, 2012... UY... etc.)?



"There are 200 points remaining in Use Year 2010 June allotment of 200 points that transfer to buyer. Zero points have been borrowed from the year 2011 June allotment of 200 points."


----------



## tinkertastic

nicojames said:


> "There are 200 points remaining in Use Year 2010 June allotment of 200 points that transfer to buyer. Zero points have been borrowed from the year 2011 June allotment of 200 points."



WOW!!!!! I thought my deal was good at 54 per point with all the 2010 and 2011 points. Your deal is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!! Congrats and thanks for posting. I was worried about ROFR, after seeing your post, I think mine SHOULD pass!


----------



## n2mm

nicojames said:


> Just passed 2-3-11, 200 points SSR $47 a point...closing on 2-18-11 woooohooooo!!!!!!



Wow, for that price I would consider an add on.....how low can it go?


----------



## tammymacb

waiting...

BWV, April UY.  100 point contract.  No '10, all from '11 forward.

$61 per point.  Submitted to Disney Feb 1st.


----------



## Mousewerks

Submitted today to ROFR.   150 August SSR Points @ $63/point from TSS.  Buyer pays closing & MF.
Contract currently has 5 points banked into the 2011 UY.  We are currently not members so crossing our fingers.


----------



## GettinReadyforDisney

Waiting . . AKV, August UY, 100 pt contract, 2 2010 pts, 100 2011; Buyer pays 2011 MF's, buyer and seller split closing cost . . . $75 pp


----------



## Donald is #1

tinkertastic, thanks for the update! 

nicojames, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


tammymacb, Mousewerks, GettinReadyforDisney, good luck with your contracts! 

Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 



*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)


*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, 
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)


*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
 



*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member


*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
*nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)*


*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS
 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
*GettinReadyforDisney------ 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf*

*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??
mwmuntz---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4) member

*WAITING - BLT:*


*WAITING - BWV:*
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, member
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21)DVCResales.com 
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf
*tammymacb------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1)*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25) TSS
ercrbc------------ 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf , member
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf

*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
joysfamily---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, 132 pts in reservation status, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18)
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts, member
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23)
RevKjb------------ 120 SSR (Dec) $??, TTS 
tdcorrigan--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $75, 250 banked '09 pts, 250 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/17)
*Mousewerks-------150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7) non-member*


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf


*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*


----------



## mphillips76

UGH today is day 30 for us and still nothing from Disney! Tick tock!


----------



## laura-k

So my contract went to ROFR the 24th 
 it was for BLT -February	160	
320 points coming on 2/1/11 (160 + 160 banked points from 2010
I was just wondering has anybody else passed or not passed from around that date -or can you tell from the chart what date they are up to working on this week ??
 Just waiting and wondering trying to pass the time -


----------



## Mousewerks

mphillips76 said:


> UGH today is day 30 for us and still nothing from Disney! Tick tock!



Doesn't this mean you pass?  Don't they have to exercise within 30 days if they're going to exercise?


----------



## mouseaider

OK.... our turn in the barrel again.  

We just bought a small contract last August at BWV and loved it so we figured we should add on before March 21st.

SSR, June UY, 55 points, all 2010 and 2011 points coming in June, $60 per point, Fidelity, submitted on 2/7, buyer pays closing and MF.

Now....... we wait !


----------



## mphillips76

Mousewerks said:


> Doesn't this mean you pass?  Don't they have to exercise within 30 days if they're going to exercise?



I sure hope so! Was hoping to actually hear "you pass" from our broker though!


----------



## Mousewerks

mphillips76 said:


> I sure hope so! Was hoping to actually hear "you pass" from our broker though!



Perhaps you have to wait until day 31 to hear anything...


----------



## lowe@massed.net

Mousewerks said:


> Doesn't this mean you pass?  Don't they have to exercise within 30 days if they're going to exercise?





Mousewerks said:


> Perhaps you have to wait until day 31 to hear anything...





mphillips76 said:


> I sure hope so! Was hoping to actually hear "you pass" from our broker though!



I was in the same situation. I called my broker on day #30 and finally got the OK on day #32. I don't know if somebody forgot to notify me or it actually took longer than 30 days. Whatever the reason - all's well that ends well - I'm now a DVC owner!  
I hope you hear soon!  :


----------



## heynowirv

Just went to ROFR today, a small 25 Pt. SSR with an Aug. UY.12 pt from 2010 in the bank Buyer is paying MF & Closing cost.    $63. a PT.,,,, Now we sit and wait.


----------



## GoofItUp

Forgot to post on here before we left on our vacation, but we had an offer accepted for a 150 pt SSR contract.  It was accepted the day before Disney announced the resale changes.  Here are the details....

GoofItUp---------- 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, Fidelity

This is our 2nd resale contract and puts our total up to a nice (for us) 250 pts counting our BCV 100 pt contract!!


----------



## mphillips76

Today is day 30 according to our broker, and she says that sometimes they don't hear until day 32 now that Disney is swamped. BOO


----------



## LouisianaDisneyFan

mphillips76 said:


> Today is day 30 according to our broker, and she says that sometimes they don't hear until day 32 now that Disney is swamped. BOO


They are swamped... but also, Member Administration moved to new offices on Monday. It seems kind of nuts that they would choose to uproot everything and cause the chaos in the middle of such a busy time! Even gratuitous transfers are taking much longer right now. For our first transfer, it took less than a week for the membership to show up in the system after final paperwork was sent to Disney. For this most recent one, it took 2-1/2 weeks.


----------



## heynowirv

GoofItUp said:


> Forgot to post on here before we left on our vacation, but we had an offer accepted for a 150 pt SSR contract.  It was accepted the day before Disney announced the resale changes.  Here are the details....
> 
> GoofItUp---------- 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, Fidelity
> 
> This is our 2nd resale contract and puts our total up to a nice (for us) 250 pts counting our BCV 100 pt contract!!


Now thats sounds like a gr8 deal goofitup!!! Congrats


----------



## GoofItUp

heynowirv said:


> Now thats sounds like a gr8 deal goofitup!!! Congrats



Thanks.  It took a while searching, plus several offers with rejections to get to this one!


----------



## mphillips76

ARG so I emailed my broker to say that today is day 31 for us...and that it is my son's birthday so we are hoping for some pixie dust and a pass from Disney today. And she emails back to say OOPS today is only day 30, even though we have been told it went on the 11th several times already. ***?!


----------



## disneynutz

mphillips76 said:


> ARG so I emailed my broker to say that today is day 31 for us...and that it is my son's birthday so we are hoping for some pixie dust and a pass from Disney today. And she emails back to say OOPS today is only day 30, even though we have been told it went on the 11th several times already. ***?!



It's my understanding that Disney has 30 days to respond and if they don't, you passed.

 Bill


----------



## DougEMG

OKW - Dec UY - 310 points - 620 points for 2010, 310 for 2011 and 310 for 2012 - $50 per point, buyer pays closing and 2011 MF.  Sent to Disney for ROFR on Feb 02.


----------



## mphillips76

Just got word that the mouse passed on our contract. YEAH!


----------



## Havana

mphillips76 said:


> Just got word that the mouse passed on our contract. YEAH!



Congratulations!!  

I have another week of waiting to hear about our contract


----------



## b-1

150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 10 FEB 2011)


----------



## lowe@massed.net

mphillips76 said:


> Just got word that the mouse passed on our contract. YEAH!



Congratulations and welcome home!


----------



## Nuttie4Disney

VWL - Jun UY - 100 points - $71 per point, seller pays closing and buyer pays MF on available points. Sent to Disney for ROFR on Feb 07.


----------



## work2play

220 BCV (Sept) $81, no 2010 points, all 2011/12 points, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7)


----------



## CALIFLADY

Took 28 days, but keep in mind, I went into ROFR the Friday before "the big announcement".

100 pts BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

Waiting on ROFR

125 SSR (Feb), $60, 46 "11 pts., buyer pays MF on available points, buyer pays closing---submitted Jan. 28


----------



## Donald is #1

laura-k, mouseaider, heynowirv, GoofItUp, DougEMG, b-1, Nuttie4Disney, work2play, ABE4DISNEY, good luck with your contracts! 

mphillips76, CALIFLADY, congratulations on passing ROFR! 



Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 



*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)


*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, 
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)


*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
*CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)*
 


*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member


*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
*mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/10)*



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)


*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS
 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
GettinReadyforDisney------ 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf

*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??
mwmuntz---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4) member
*work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7) member *


*WAITING - BLT:*
*laura-k-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $??, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24)*


*WAITING - BWV:*
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, member
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21)DVCResales.com 
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf
tammymacb------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1)
*b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10)*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25) TSS
ercrbc------------ 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf , member
*DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2)*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
joysfamily---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, 132 pts in reservation status, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18)
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts, member
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23)
RevKjb------------ 120 SSR (Dec) $??, TTS 
tdcorrigan--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $75, 250 banked '09 pts, 250 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/17)
Mousewerks-------150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7) non-member
*mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7) member, Fidelity*
*heynowirv-----------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8)*
*GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, Fidelity*
*ABE4DISNEY----------- 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28)*


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf


*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
*Nuttie4Disney---------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7)*


----------



## franandaj

CALIFLADY said:


> Took 28 days, but keep in mind, I went into ROFR the Friday before "the big announcement".
> 
> 100 pts BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)



Me too, at least I THINK it was my VWL contract, they didn't specify which contract (I had two in ROFR).  It went in the Friday before "the announcement" and my BCV contract went in the day after "the announcement".  

The VWL is 150 points at $68pp Sept UY and all points coming in Sept 2011

The BCV is 200 points at $86pp, there might be some 2010 UY points left, I can't remember, but all points are coming Sept 2011.


----------



## GoofItUp

CALIFLADY said:


> Took 28 days, but keep in mind, I went into ROFR the Friday before "the big announcement".
> 
> 100 pts BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)



This is making me excited....I *think* my contract went to Disney 1/19, so maybe I'll hear something back by the end of next week!


----------



## mphillips76

I had two contracts in ROFR...the one that passed was the 160 pts at SSR for $61 pp, not the OKW. That one still has a few weeks to go. Just got my closing packet yesterday, does anyone know how long after you wire the money until you are "closed" and in Disney's system?


----------



## heynowirv

Thanx Donald #1,
   just a little more info. It's a Fidelity contract, and there"s 25 points for 2011 as well. I am a member.


----------



## lowe@massed.net

mphillips76 said:


> Just got my closing packet yesterday, does anyone know how long after you wire the money until you are "closed" and in Disney's system?



7-10 days is the norm.  Another torturous wait.


----------



## glokitty

Buying 50 OKW (Feb) exp 2042 $62 per point, all '11 points, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/31)

So excited to add on to our 500 SSR points, just closed on that in January, and looking forward to a family reunion at the Flower and Garden Festival in May!


----------



## mrsg00fy

Waiting for BWV 150 points, $53 per point, June UY, all 2010 points banked, all 2011 points. Buyer pays closing and 2011 maintenance fees. Submitted 1/23. Owners.


----------



## margitmouse

YAAAHOOOOOO!!!!

FINALLY got our 50 point add-on... not the price I'd really like but March UY has been a tough catch... especially since I usually can't get to a phone during the day.

50 pts, March UY, no '11 points $68/pt


----------



## Donald is #1

franandaj, glokitty, mrsg00fy, good luck with your contracts! 

mphillips76, heynowirv, thanks for the update! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 



*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)


*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, 
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
 


*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member


*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
*mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)*




*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS
 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
GettinReadyforDisney------ 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf

*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??
mwmuntz---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7) member 
*franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts*


*WAITING - BLT:*
laura-k-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $??, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24)


*WAITING - BWV:*
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, member
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21)DVCResales.com 
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf
tammymacb------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10)
*mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23) member*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25) TSS
ercrbc------------ 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf , member
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2)
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
*glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31) member*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
joysfamily---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, 132 pts in reservation status, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18)
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts, member
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23)
RevKjb------------ 120 SSR (Dec) $??, TTS 
tdcorrigan--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $75, 250 banked '09 pts, 250 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/17)
Mousewerks-------150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7) member, Fidelity
heynowirv-----------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8) member, Fidelity
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, Fidelity
ABE4DISNEY----------- 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28)


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf


*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
Nuttie4Disney---------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7)
*franandaj-------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts*


----------



## Havana

We passed ROFR today!   Less than 30 days

We are on the waiting list with 150 SSR , all 2010, 2011 and 2012 points
 Aug UY.  Buyer pays 2011 MF, and Buyer/Seller split closing costs $59


----------



## DVCconvert

waiting:
OKW, 300 pts, $55, Dec. UY, 125pts in '11, pro-rated MF's for '10, buyer pays closing
(exp 2042)

Congrat's Havana!


----------



## QueenTut

Passed ROFR today!  250 SSR points.  Doesn't close until late March because the owners agreed to make a reservation for us mid-March.


----------



## StitchesFaiyth

Sent to Disney for ROFR yesterday. Wish us luck! So excited. 

170 points VWL $65 per point


----------



## Donald is #1

Havana, QueenTut, congratulations on passing ROFR! 

DVCconvert, StitchesFaiyth, good luck with your contracts! 



Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 



*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)


*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, 
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
 


*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member


*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
*Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)*
*QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)*



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS
 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
GettinReadyforDisney------ 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf

*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??
mwmuntz---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7) member 
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts


*WAITING - BLT:*
laura-k-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $??, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24)


*WAITING - BWV:*
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, member
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21)DVCResales.com 
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf
tammymacb------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10)
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23) member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25) TSS
ercrbc------------ 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf , member
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2)
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31) member
*DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing*


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
joysfamily---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, 132 pts in reservation status, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22)
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts, member
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23)
RevKjb------------ 120 SSR (Dec) $??, TTS 
tdcorrigan--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $75, 250 banked '09 pts, 250 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/17)
Mousewerks-------150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7) member, Fidelity
heynowirv-----------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8) member, Fidelity
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, Fidelity
ABE4DISNEY----------- 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28)


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf


*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
Nuttie4Disney---------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7)
franandaj-------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts
*StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (???) $65 (sub 2/14)*


----------



## juncker

We're not surprised, but we just passed ROFR for 160 pts SSR Dec UY.  $65/pt.  All 2009, 2010, 2011 points available!  Family is ready for a trip to Mouseland.  Submitted 1/18/11 and got response 2/15/11, so almost the full 30 days.  Expect to close March 8th.


----------



## mphillips76

juncker said:


> We're not surprised, but we just passed ROFR for 160 pts SSR Dec UY.  $65/pt.  All 2009, 2010, 2011 points available!  Family is ready for a trip to Mouseland.  Submitted 1/18/11 and got response 2/15/11, so almost the full 30 days.  Expect to close March 8th.



Great news! Welcome home!


----------



## GoofItUp

Got the e-mail this morning that we passed ROFR!  (I would have been  if we hadn't!)  I double checked, and we were sub'd 1/21, passed 2/16.  I hope the next couple of phases move super fast as I need to book a trip for June!


----------



## Donald is #1

juncker, GoofItUp, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 



*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)


*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, 
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
 


*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member


*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
*juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)*
*GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity*


*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS
 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
GettinReadyforDisney------ 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf

*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??
mwmuntz---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7) member 
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts


*WAITING - BLT:*
laura-k-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $??, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24)


*WAITING - BWV:*
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, member
divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21)DVCResales.com 
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf
tammymacb------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10)
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23) member


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25) TSS
ercrbc------------ 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf , member
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2)
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31) member
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
joysfamily---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, 132 pts in reservation status, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22)
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts, member
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23)
RevKjb------------ 120 SSR (Dec) $??, TTS 
tdcorrigan--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $75, 250 banked '09 pts, 250 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/17)
Mousewerks-------150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7) member, Fidelity
heynowirv-----------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8) member, Fidelity
ABE4DISNEY----------- 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28)


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf


*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
Nuttie4Disney---------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7)
franandaj-------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (???) $65 (sub 2/14)


----------



## heynowirv

GoofItUp said:


> Got the e-mail this morning that we passed ROFR!  (I would have been  if we hadn't!)  I double checked, and we were sub'd 1/21, passed 2/16.  I hope the next couple of phases move super fast as I need to book a trip for June!



  That's gr8 !!!!!  Again you got yourself an amazing contract,, Enjoy


----------



## heynowirv

Donald #1 ,,Well it turns out our contract was actually sent on 2/11, not 2/8 as we we're originally told,,, So it looks like we have an extra week of suspense.


----------



## grace&philipsmom

heynowirv said:


> Donald #1 ,,Well it turns out our contract was actually sent on 2/11, not 2/8 as we we're originally told,,, So it looks like we have an extra week of suspense.



I wonder how often this happens.  We were first told we were submitted for ROFR on February 3, and we were later informed it was actually February 14.  Nothing worse than adding 11 days to an already antagonizing wait!


----------



## glokitty

Buying 50 BWV (June) $75 per point, 0 '11 points, all '12 points, 50 points in Reservation Status (use by 6/1/11) buyer pays closing and MF (sub 2/17)

This is not the best deal or UY for me, but contracts are getting snapped up so fast I thought I should grab it, so I am happy.

This is adding on to my current 500 SSR and in-the-works 50 OKW points.


----------



## mrsg00fy

Ok. The waiting is seriously getting to me at this point. LOL. This is day 27 for us.....and I was hoping today would be the day we heard!

Has anyone heard anything on ROFR yet today?


----------



## divehard

Just got the call and email this afternoon. We passed ROFR. Now we wait for closing. We are trying to expedite this because our banked 09 points expire on 5-31. Can't stand the wait!


----------



## fers31

My contract was sent to Disney today.  Looking to pick up some smaller ones before the March deadline:

25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 points & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing only


Put an offer in on a 35 points AKV contract as well but waiting to hear from the Seller.


----------



## Jam23

Lurker/new member.  Just got an e-mail we passed ROFR this afternoon. 
submitted 1/20- WLV 214 points- $63 a point. October use year. Fully loaded -all 2009 points, 2010 points, etc. 

Oh well- I guess we'll have to take a trip by September 30th.  Thanks to all that post on this board- between knowing some dvc members and looking at this board it made it a lot easier to understand how dvc works and what to expect in the re-sell process.


----------



## GoofItUp

Jam23 said:


> Lurker/new member.  Just got an e-mail we passed ROFR this afternoon.
> submitted 1/20- WLV 214 points- $63 a point. October use year. Fully loaded -all 2009 points, 2010 points, etc.
> 
> Oh well- I guess we'll have to take a trip by September 30th.  Thanks to all that post on this board- between knowing some dvc members and looking at this board it made it a lot easier to understand how dvc works and what to expect in the re-sell process.



Congrats!  And welcome!


----------



## flyers19111

Just got the email, that we passed ROFR Today!!!   New Owner AKV 150pts. $72 pp buyer pays closing and MF,  Oct. UY all '10 points. Submitted on 1/20 passed 2/18


----------



## Donald is #1

heynowirv, thanks for the update! 

glokitty, fers31, good luck with your contracts! 

divehard, Jam23, flyers19111, congratulations on passing ROFR! 


Everyone, I had to shorten the list again because we are exceeding the line or character limit and loosing data.  So the last entry prior to shortening, can be found at: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39322000&postcount=3456

For additional ROFR data, check out the thread started by wdrl Monthly ROFR Data

'10 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to blue for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 

'11 postings that have either passed ROFR or had ROFR exercised:  I changed the text to red for all the entries from this year to make it easier to look at current data. 



*****Passed*****
*PASSED - AKV (2057):* 
Audray------------- 180 AKV (Jun) $84, 152 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, 180  seller pays closing costs, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/10, passed 3/5) member, TTS
757hokie---------- 200 AKV (Dec) $84, 116 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) member, TTS
setucket03------- 150 AKV (Jun) $79, 13 banked pts, all '10 pts, non-member 
johnkrusinski------ 200 AKV (Oct) $80, 187 '09 pts, all '10 pts
Hitched2BellesCastle-- 100 AKV (???) $82, 24 pts from current UY (passed 5/11)
momsully------- 110 AKV (Feb) $75, no '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/10)
MrChris-------- 180 AKV (Mar) $80, 20 '11 pts, 174 borrowed '12 pts, 6 '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf + estimated 11 mf  (sub 5/24, passed 6/17) member
aerials friend--- 205 AKV (Dec) $76, 205 banked '08 pts, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 6/13, passed 7/7)
bclplyr--------- 135 AKV (Sep) $78, 112 '10 pts, all '11 pts (Sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
calypso726------- 200 AKV (Sep) $80, 17 banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
Mbacherfhd------ 225 AKV (Apr) $81, all '10 & '11 pts, Buyer pays closing costs and seller pays '10 mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
DizGirl20--------- 100 AKV (Feb) $75, 1 '11 pt, all '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
princessbride6205-- 40 AKV (Oct) $85, 38 '10 pts, 40 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 MFs (sub 7/2, passed 7/23) TSS 
WDW*Dreamer------250 AKV (Mar) $78, 134 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 7/12, passed 8/2) TSS
TDSCastMember---- 200 AKV (Oct) $76, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/6) non-member
Petraman------  50 AKV (Jun) $83, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
Duke&Tree---- 100 AKV (Sep) $83, 100 Banked '09 pts, 100 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, split mf 50/50 (passed 9/3)
Lucky and Pooh---- 25 AKV (Aug) $?? (sub 8/31, passed 9/21)
zabogs---------- 160 AKV (Dec) $83, 44 banked '08 pts,  160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/9, passed 9/30)
sbeaulieu--------- 210 AKV (Dec) $82, 64 banked '10 pts (sub 9/21, passed 10/12)
kverdon--------- 100 AKV (Dec) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/29, passed 10/25)
ajpruett--------- 225 AKV (Apr) $75, 87 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/3) non-member
ssc021796--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $76, all '10 pts, seller pays 2010 mf (sub 10/01, passed 11/03)
15biscuits---------- 190 AKV(Jun) $74, 190 banked '09 pts,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/12, passed 11/5)
Redbudlover------ 100 AKV (Mar) $78 (passed 11/19)
WDW Ohana--------- 160 AKV (Dec) $77, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller paid mf (sub 11/1, passed 11/29)
jelliott04----------- 100 AKV (Dec) $76, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 11/23, passed 12/17)
fitzpat--------- 160 AKV (Feb) $73, 28 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4)
*flyers19111------ 150 AKV (Oct) $72, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/18)non-member*



*PASSED - AUL (2062):* 


*PASSED - BCV (2042):* 
6of7---------------- 150 BCV (Mar) $82, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf  (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
2xcited2sleep---------- 100 BCV (Oct) $86 (passed 1/27)
msbrock--------------- 250 BCV (Jun) $85, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/16, passed 2/8) non-member, 
RutgersAlum----------- 150 BCV (June) $81, all '10 points, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 1/21/10, passed 2/11) non-member
okie from muskogee---- 220 BCV (Dec) $85, 220 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/17)
Luv2Scrap-------------  25 BCV (Jun) $95, 25 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/1)
apurplebrat----------- 100 BCV (Jun) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
zmanandshan---------- 250 BCV (Feb) $83, 250 banked 2009 , all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
rainbowlady626--------   BCV (Feb) $??  (sub 2/8, passed 3/1)
jgk97---------------- 130 BCV (Dec) $85, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/13, passed 3/5) member
tgropp------------  74 BCV (Spe) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays mf (passed 3/16)
lumpydj------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $86, 2 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays '10 mf  (sub 3/4, passed 3/24) member
hollybud68--------- 100 BCV (???) $??
senecabeach------- 100 BCV (Sep) $84, all '10 pts (passed 3/19)
lucyem------------- 150 BCV (???) $80
Gramps 25----------  30 BCV  (???) $89
mwmuntz---------- 180 BCV (Dec) $80, 7 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/9, passed 4/30) member
toniosmom---------  53 BCV (Dec) $89, 30 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 4/12, passed 5/11) member
pinkpixie0920----- 150 BCV (Mar) $79, all '10 pts (sub 4/21, passed 5/18)]MickeyT----------- 280 BCV (Feb) $78, 69 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf, non-member
brianbyard---- 150 BCV (Feb) $83, 128 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (passed 6/29)
sabina720----- 130 BCV (Apr) $80, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/2, passed 7/3) non-member
ChrisAlli------- 140 BCV (Sep) $85 (sub 6/15, passed 7/7)
Redbudlover---  40 BCV (Aug) $82, 10 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays mf
patdotson------- 150 BCV (???) $80, all banked '08 pts, all banked '09 pts (passed 6/10)
Goofy DVC------- 100 BCV (Dec) $76, 30 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) member
Ka-chow!----- 100 BCV (APR) $82, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 7/30) non-member
ScottakaMickey--- 50 BCV (Dec) $89, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (passed 8/10)
Stinger5---------- 200 BCV (Dec) $85, all '08 pts, 146 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, no member fees till '11(sub 7/29, passed 8/20) 
MasonDuo---- 170 BCV (Mar) $81 (sub 7/28, passed 8/25) non-members, TSS
dennis46c-------- 270 BCV (Mar) $85, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays losing and mf (sub 8/30, passed 8/30)
StormalongKay---- 150 BCV (Dec) $79, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 8/10, passed 9/3)
rljslo----------- 200 BCV (Jun) $82, 16 '09 pts (sub 8/23, passed 9/10)
RatherB@Disney--- 270 BCV(Apr) $81, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays closing (passed 9/14)
donaldbuzz&minnie---- 100 BCV(Feb) $84, 51 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/20, passed 10/12) 
VLee----------  50 BCV (Jun) $90, no '10 pts, (passed 11/5) member 
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
icydog(seller)-- 100 BCV (Sep) $85
Skrutti---------  75 BCV (Feb) $85, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $86, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
CliftonParkGMan-- 100 BCV (Mar) $85,  no '10 pts, 5 '11 pts (sub 11/8, passed 12/6) member
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct) $90 (passed 1/10)
c20493-------------- 50 BCV (Feb) $86, 38 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/22, passed 1/19)
grace&phillipsmom------  50 BCV (Oct)
dumbo buddy------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80 (sub 12/28, passed 1/31) member
AdamsMum---------  50 BCV (Apr) $85, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)



*PASSED - BLT (2060):* 
chini1091----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $103.13, 160 banked '09 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 1/27/10) non-member
Slakk (seller)------- 180 BLT (Apr) 103, all '10 pts
bastraker---------- 100 BLT (Jun) $105, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/8, passed 3/1) non-member, TTS
Gr8scott----------- 160 BLT (Feb) $102, 152 banked '09 pts, 18 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 4/6) non-member
LJM721------------ 100 BLT (Apr) $95, 50 '10 pts (passed 4/27)
drfish54321-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $98, non-member
cbnsoul------------ 100 BLT (Dec) $100, all '09 & '10 pts buyer pays mf (sub 5/20, passed 6/4)
walkdmc---------- 100 BLT (???) $100, 67 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
goofydiz----------  50 BLT (Feb) $92.5, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '11 mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) member
jetpack@knology.net--- 300 BLT (Feb) $97, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (passed 8/31)
Johnsbelt--------  50 BLT (Mar) $100, 50 banked '09 pts, 50 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/30, passed 9/7)
canes4life-------- 100 BLT (???) $95, 8 '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, non-member
MTW----------- 175 BLT (Mar) $92, 8 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/8, passed 9/30)
KyDVC---------- 140 BLT (Dec) $96, 133 '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 9/10, passed 10/7) member
ad42197-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $95, all '09 pts, 160 banked '10 pts, 79 borrowed '11 pts, 89 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
icydog(seller)---- 100 BLT (Sep) $100, 100 banked '10 pts
fflmaster--------- 160 BLT (Feb) $94, 104 banked '10 pts, 159 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 12/17) 

dominicve------- 270 BLT (Feb) $96, 118 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
CALIFLADY------- 100 BLT (Feb) $97, all '11 pts all '12 pts, buyer pays closing and MF's (sub 1/14, passed 2/11)
 


*PASSED - BWV (2042):* 
Mick@Tink------- 100 BWV (Sep) $79, 6 '09 points available, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 1/7, passed 1/27) member
DJmommy----------- 100 BWV (Aug) $81, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (passed 2/1) member 
BigTigger (seller)----- 350 BWV (Mar) $76, 350 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 1/19, passed 2/11)
suzycute-----------  50 BWV (Oct) $78, 34 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/22) TTS
watwsj-------------  40 BWV (Jun) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/4, passed 2/25)
cvjw---------------- 174 BWV (Sep) $77, 131 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 3/1) members
saintstickets----------  50 BWV (Aug) $82, all '08 & '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/9, passed 3/4) Fidelity
charmcat------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $74, 64 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/12, passed 3/5) non-member
hardhead------------- 250 BWV (Sep) $73, 75 banked '08pts, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
Shmee4------------- 50 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17, passed 3/11)
katejay-------------- 160 BWV (Aug) $74, 17 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/18, passed 3/15)
ercrbc--------------175pts BWV (Oct) $76, 54 '09pts, 175 '10pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF's (sub 2/25, passed 3/19)
BigBahamaDada------- 275 BWV (Oct) $74, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/3, passed 3/23)
Belle & Beast-------- 230 BWV (Oct) $74, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/24, passed 3/23) non-member
BoardwalkSuzy------ 350 BWV (Dec) $74, 350 banked '09 pts, all 10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/26)
shannn------------ 300 BWV (Sep) $69, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/6) non-member
HockeyKat-------- 150 BWV (Sep) $75, 150 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing (sub 3/24, passed 4/17)member, TTS
JumpinJ------------  50 BWV (OCT) $77, all 2009/2010 pts, buyer pays 2010 MF and closing costs (Sub 03/25, passed 04/16)
IllumFan----------- 150 BWV (Sep) $68, 120 '10 pts, member, TTS
kaytieedid---------  50 BWV (Dec) $77, 31 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11)
Carol Lynn-------- 150 BWV (Dec) $77, all '08, '09, & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf
LouisianaDisneyFan-- 50 BWV (Aug) $87, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (Sub 4/26, passed  5/21) 
jaydonoghue------- 150 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
C-Rad--------- 400 BWV (Apr) $67, 357 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/18, passed 6/7) non-member, TTS
Spectres------- 100 BWV (Oct) $76, 4 banked '08 pts, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 6/21)
A_Princess'_Daddy---- 250 BWV (Dec) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf  (sub 6/2, passed 6/21) non-member
MikeofRose&Mike---- 170 BWV (Jun) $68, 70 '10 pts, 144 borrowed '11 pts, buyer pays  closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/1, passed 6/21)
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 100 BWV (Sep) $72, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/2) member
LouisianaDisneyFan--- 110 BWV (Sep) $65,  all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 7/9) member, Fidelity
LouisianaDisneyFan---  150 BWV (Sep) $60, 120 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 7/13) members,
tomandrobin----------150 BWV (Oct) $70, 22 '08 pts, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf 
CommandoDawg------ 250 BWV (Dec) $70, 239 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 7/8, passed 7/30) member
loritemp-------------- 150 BWV (Aug) $73, 9 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/16, passed 8/6)
mouseaider---------- 100 BWV (Dec) $78, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/26, passed 8/17) TSS
DarbysDad----------  50 BWV (Dec) $78, 50 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/17)
skelfbsfb----------- 160 BWV (???) $67, 35pts '10, all '11 & '12 pts, seller pays costs (passed 8/25)
Livi's Mama--------- 150 BWV (Sep) $33, 67 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, private sale
john5cc----------- 150 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/6, passed 8/27) member
arkbrowns---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $69, 220 pts available (sub 8/11, passed 9/7)
Marine Mom-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $71, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/23, passed 9/14)
gdpele2----------- 300 BWV (???) $50
jimsanfilippo--------- 200 BWV (Aug) $50, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/14)
Weluvdisny----------  50 BWV (Jun) $65, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 8/25, passed 9/24)
ShuisFan584--------- 200 BWV (Dec) $72.5, 85 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 9/16, passed 10/12) member
amandamc8---------  48 BWV (Feb) $80, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/24, passed 10/18)
GoofysNCCrew------- 330 BWV (Feb) $61, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/6, passed 11/2)
b-1----------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $68, 98 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/6, passed 11/3
Flossbolna---------- 150 BWV (Aug) $71, 148 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/20, passed 11/17) TTS
barbarabee---------- 275 BWV (Jun) $60, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/21, passed 11/16) member
g1rbw------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $61.5, 198 '11 pts, all '12 pts(sub 10/20)
Owen_Mc--------- 300 BWV (Dec) $66, all '10 '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 11/29)
TigerKat---------- 210 BWV (Aug) $68, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 12/6)
WAWDWLUVER----- 170 BWV (Jun) $69.5, 134 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 11/11 passed 12/7)
marie1981--------- 150 BWV (Aug) $69, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pay half closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
YodasMom---------  30 BWV (Aug) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/1, passed 12/27)
MrsLS--------- 270 BWV (Dec) $68, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/7, passed 1/5) non-member
horselover--------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61.5, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & '11 mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10)
podsnel---------- 100 BWV (Oct) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/10/10, passed 1/10/11)
*divehard------------ 210 BWV (Jun) $59.52, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/21, passed 2/18)DVCResales.com *



*PASSED - HHI (2042):* 
Cap-----------  75 HHI (Oct) $60, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 12/26, passed 1/18) member
tloft------------- 200 HHI (Oct) $58, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/9)
Connears-------- 60 HHI (Feb) $63, member, TTS 
smccord--------- 300 HHI (Jun) $50, all '10 pts (passed 2/22)
tammymacb----- 150 HHI (Jun) $53, 38 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/25)
tomv----------- 250 HHI (Oct) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/9, passed 3/29)
SFD998----------  50 HHI (Oct) $65, 50 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 3/29, passed 4/20)
yensid9111------- 150 HHI (Dec) $58, 150 banked pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf (passed 5/11)
grumpynprincess-- 200 HHI (Sep) $40, all '08 points, all '09 points, seller paid '08 and '09 MF, buyer pays '10 MF and buyer pays closing
tammymacb------ 150 HHI (Jun) $41, 56 '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/28)
Girlie1----------- 150 HHI (June) $40 74 '10 pts, all 2011, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
BigEeyore------------- 100 HHI (Dec) $60, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31) member
jdm dkm-------------  75 HHI (Dec) $54, 75 banked '08 pts, 75 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 9/10) TTS
T-Daddy------------ 150 HHI (???) $46
bobbiwoz----------- 117 HHI (Mar) $50, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing(passed 11/29) 
bobbiwoz----------  25 HHI (Mar) $50, 13 '10 pts (passed 11/29)
CruisinPT------------ 100 HHI (Feb) $57, 100 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts,
buyer pays closing, seller pays mf(Sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
Simba's Mom------- 100 HHI (Aug) $57, no banked pts (passed 12/17)
marynvince---------- 220 HHI (Dec) $42, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 12/15, passed 1/10) member


*PASSED - OKW - original (2042):* 
mathews65-------- 270 OKW (Apr) $68, 236 banked '09 pts, all 2010 pts (passed 1/15)
skierrob--------------  30 OKW (Jun) $76, 30 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 1/27) non-member
4schreibers---------- 240 OKW (Aug) $71, all '08, '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/2)
LuvToPlayDisney----- 230 OKW (Dec) $59, 26 '09 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/8)
bookwormde--------- 210 OKW (Apr) $45. 207 '10 pts, all '11 pts,  buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf  (sub 12/17, passed 1/28) member
SamiL---------------  30 OKW (Jun) $65, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/2, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
margitmouse---------- 130 OKW (Mar) $63, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/22) non-member
SophiasDad----------- 190 OKW (Jun) $59, 184 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer and seller split closing & mf (sib 2/2, passed 2/22) member
pmhacker-------------  38 OKW (Sep) $71 (passed 3/1)
bonrea-------------- 260 OKW (Jun) $65, 72 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/6, passed 3/1) member, TTS
geekschultz---------- 230 OKW (Sep) $68, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 3/11)
staceymay00------- 150 OKW (Oct) $70, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 2/22, passed 3/15)non-member
socalnativ---------- 150 OKW (Mar) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/8, passed 3/26)
PinkPrincessZ------- 100 OKW (Mar) $66, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/12, passed 4/2) non-member
kkmauch----------- 310 OKW (Aug) $64, 198 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf(sub 3/24, passed 4/19)
king974--------- 250 OKW (???) $64, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 4/20, passed 5/11) member
Honest John---- 150 OKW (Oct) $65.5, 129 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/26, passed 5/18) non-member, TTS
bookwormde (seller)--- 150 OKW (Apr) $66.5, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (passed 6/2)
MickeyMaud------ 200 OKW (Jun) $50, 21 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 4/28, passed 5/25)
briangli---------- 300 OKW (Aug) $53, 300 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and buyer pays mf
ruthma---------- 170 OKW (Mar) $65, 25 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 6/4, passed 6/29)
Husurdady------- 170 OKW (Feb) $59, 155 '10 pts, seller pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13) member
mopee3--------- 247 OKW (Sep) $55, All '08 pts, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/13)
otterpop-------- 190 OKW (Feb) $57, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf
kdhjlm----------  50 OKW (???) $70, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 7/23) member
Skrutti--------- 250 OKW (Feb) $63 (sub 7/27, passed 8/17)
lucyskys--------- 210 OKW (Oct) $??, 210 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Mom B---------  50 OKW (Sep) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20)
fitnessmouse------- 230 OKW (Apr) $57.50, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing  (passed 8/17)
mickeyx3-------- 200 OKW (Dec) $50, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 8/25)
disneyfreak89----  30 OKW (Dec) $70, all '09, '10 & '11 pts
bom_noite-------- 190 OKW (Apr) $59.76, 48 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf  (passed 10/6)
sesame_123------ 250 OKW (Jun) $54 (sub 9/13, passed 10/6)
ret2961----------  ?? OKW (???) $59
tlynk-------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $61, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/21, passed 10/18)
KPOP------------- 270 OKW (Mar) $48.15, 64 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 9/28, passed 10/25)
carlbarry---------- 150 OKW (Aug) $58.67, 140 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts. seller pays closing (sub 9/27, passed 10/26) member
likestravel----------- 230 OKW (???) $53, 45 '11 pts, all '12 pts (passed 10/25) 
sanibel93------------- 100 OKW (Aug) $59, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/30, passed 10/26) 
jnsolomon--------- 230 OKW (Dec)$50.5, 230 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/29, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)------  70 OKW (Sep) $70
poohbear7---------  50 OKW (Sep) $??, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 10/28, passed 11/29)
lbudav------------- 220 OKW (Oct) $54, some '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30)
Buckeyediz------ 100 OKW (Aug) $63, 100 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/11, passed 12/7)
dl_crazy--------- 130 OKW (Jun) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) non-member
VanessasMom------- 67 OKW (Jun) $69, all '09 & '10 ots, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 12/3, passed 12/28)
ZaphenathPaneah------ 230 OKW (Aug) $56, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/5, passed 12/27)
klogger---------- 310 OKW (Jun) $51, 233 banked '10 pts, 166 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split mf (sub 12/6, passed 12/27) 
Beachbumboston------ 150 OKW (???) $64 (sub 12/16, passed 1/14)
pmhacker----------  50 OKW (Sep) $66, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/27, passed 1/26)
Milloway----------- 150 OKW (Jun) $62, 159 banked '10pts,  all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)
cusack1020-------- 70 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, buyer pays closing (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
semstitch----------- 260 OKW (Apr) $57, 62 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/2)



*PASSED - OKW - extended (2057):* 
masman------------- 1000 OKW (Dec) $58, 1028 current points, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/2/10, passed 2/4) member
Tikihula------------ 120 OKW (Oct) $73, 31 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts , buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf(sub 3/15, passed 4/6) member
auralia-------------  50 OKW (Jun) $77, 100 pts in holding
BigTigger(seller)----- 300 OKW (Mar) $65, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs (sub 6/21, passed 7/13)
BigTigger (seller)----- 50 OKW (Mar) $74, 14 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer to pay 2010 dues and closing costs  (sub 7/7, passed 7/30)
nifferearly---------- 200 OKW (Jun) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 11/18, passed 12/14) member, TSS



*PASSED - SSR (2054):* 
pmhacker------------ 190 SSR (Sep) $71, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (passed 1/15/10)
silmarg-------------- 160 SSR (Aug) $67, 130 '09 pts & all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays '09 mf (sub approx 12/16, passed 1/15) non member, DVCbyResale
SusanWasHere------ 150 SSR (Aug) $69, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 12/28, passed 1/18)
borgthe-------------  25 SSR (Feb) $78, seller pays mf (sub 12/29, passed 1/20)
DisneyDaze36-------- 120 SSR (Jun) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/6, passed 1/28) member
Canadian Disney----- 200 SSR (Dec) $69 
EmmaKnight--------- 120 SSR (Apr) $73, all '10 pts (passed 1/27)
Nancy-------------- 150 SSR (Jun) $69.5, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 1/19, passed 2/11) TTS
LeighHop------------- 100 SSR (Apr) $68, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/12)
mickeys girl 52------- 100 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/12)
ellenbenny--------- 150 SSR (Jun) $68, all '09 pts banked, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/16) member
lugnut33------------  50 SSR (Jun) $78, buyer paying closing and '10 mf (passed 2/13) 
TeriofTerror--------- 100 SSR (Feb) $68, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 1/27, passed 2/17)
js------------------120 SSR (Sep) $69, 16 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (passed 2/17)
embgrl------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $70, 62 banked '08 pts, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 2/3, passed 2/22)
ACDSNY (seller)---- 100 SSR (Feb) $72, 6 '10 points, all '11, buyer pays closing , buyer & seller split mf (passed 2/22) TTS
F&A--------------- 150 SSR (Feb) $72, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 2/2, passed 2/22)
RCM--------------- 50 SSR (Jun) $75, 27 '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays closing  (sub 2/3)
markar92---------- 200 SSR (???) $70, 141 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 1/21)
sadiespicks-------- 100 SSR (Mar) $71, 38 banked pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 3/5)
MrDisneyphile------ 120 SSR (???) $72
MommyBell08------ 125 SSR (Mar) $65, no '09 or '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 2/16, passed 3/11) non-member, DVCbyResale
dumbo_buddy------ 200 SSR (Jun) $72, 198 banked '09 pts (passed 3/19)
dbs1228----------- 160 SSR (Aug) $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/23)
Oswald the Rabbit-- 175 SSR (Mar) $65, 81 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) member
whois figment----- 150 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
momhmmx2--------  75 SSR (Dec) $72, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/10, passed 4/2) member
nolanboys-------- 200 SSR (Oct) $68, 182 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/15), passed 4/2) non-member
londonderrydisneyfan-- 150 SSR (???) $69, 22 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/15, passed 4/2)
Disney Devoted Daddy-- 160 SSR (???) $71, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/19, passed 4/9)
JumpinJ----------- 50 SSR (Feb) $71, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/9) non-member
ut*disney--------- 220 SSR (Oct) $64, 208 banked '08, 220 banked '09 & 220 borrowed '10 pts (648 reservation status, expire 9/30/10), seller/buyer splits mf, buyer pays closing  (sub 3/19, passed 4/10)
PSC--------------  55 SSR (Aug) $70, 5 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 3/23, passed 4/13) member
Brigittep---------- 160 SSR (???) $?? (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
PappyDB---------- 120 SSR (???) $69 (passed 4/2) TTS
soxyes----------- 160 SSR (Feb) $62, 10 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 3/22, passed 4/13)
jdmn2010-------- 250 SSR (Dec), $69, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller & buyer split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) 
bmeninga--------- 165 SSR (Jun) $65, 30 pts banked '09 pts (sub 3/27, passed 4/16)
dspade19--------- 170 SSR (Jun) $72, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/29, passed 2/22) non-member, TTS
ImagineerM------ 150 SSR (Dec) $65, 14 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 4/20) member
Ryansdad0727--- 120 SSR (APR) $70, 79 '10, all '11 buyer pays closing, seller pays 1/2 mf (sub 4/1, passed 4/23) non-member 
robertdangelo----  30 SSR (Dec) $72, 16 borrowed pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, TTS
cam_beckyj---------- 37 SSR (???) $75 (passed 4/27)
Tod and Copper---- 100 SSR (Sept) $70, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/5, passed 4/27) member, TSS
dpayne007---------200 SSR (March) $69.99, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/13, passed 5/4) non-member, TSS 
lilpooh108---------- 200 SSR (???) $65, no '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 4/21, passed 5/11) non-member
YodaQuant-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $52, no '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 5/11) 
mrsmith9---------  50 SSR (Jun) $74, 47 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer ays closing amd mf (sub 4/30, passed 5/19)
feiden--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $68, 154 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (passed 05/18) 
mike0035---------  200 SSR (???) $63, 16 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (passed 5/21) member
Artgraph---------- 200 SSR (???) $66 (passed 5/18) non-member 
njanimalkingdom-------  30 SSR (Jun) $65, 28 banked pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf
AgentP----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $67 (passed 5/21)
CNPHILLY------------ 150 SSR (Dec) $67, 115 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays mf, member
NAVY CAPTAIN------- 150 SSR (Apr) $64, 92 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split mf (passed  6/4)
MISSINWDW-------- 200 SSR (Dec) $64, 132 '09 pts, buyer pays closing (passed 6/4)
LeighHop------------ 160 SSR (Apr) $64, 3 '10 pts, all 11 pts , buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 5/17, passed 6/7)
Sdobek------------ 200 SSR (Sep) $55, 160 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 6/15) member
Orsino------------ 100 SSR (Aug) $66, all '10 & '11 points, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split '10 MF. (sub 5/26, passed 6/17) non-member
soxyes----------- 200 SSR (Feb) $64, 166 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 5/29, passed 6/19) member
TheNit------------- 240 SSR (Mar) $64, 216 pts expiring 3/1, 155 '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 6/1, passed 6/21) non-member
Bellecruiser------ 150 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
Bellecruiser------ 175 SSR (Aug) $65, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, TTS
ginger3son------ 200 SSR (Apr) $60, 199 '10 pts,  200 '11 pts, buyer pays closing costs and $500 towards 2010 MF (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
petalgirl-------- 270 SSR (Jun) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/10, passed 7/2)
WDWBOB1------  60 SSR (Dec) $66.67, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/11, passed 7/7)member
bus driver------ 150 SSR (Aug) $67, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/3, passed 6/29)
luvthedis---------- 160 SSR (Aug) $60, 67 banked '09 pts, 160'10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer & seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 6/27, passed 7/20)
DVC SSR Owner------- 200 SSR (Oct) $55, 13 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/20) Jaki and ****
Smoochies-------- 160 SSR (Oct) $65, 16 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 6/22, passed 7/13)
cvjw-------------- 150 SSR (Mar) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30)
defnjeb----------- 250 SSR (Sep) $58, 134 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/6, passed 7/30) non-member
kkgump----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $64, seller pays mf
mickstwin-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $68 (sub 7/14, passed 8/6) non-member
vijaru------------ 120 SSR (Feb) $63, 94 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer & seller split mf 
Mooshu--------- 180 SSR (Feb) $63, 82 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 6/26, passed 7/21) non-member
dadio------------ 300 SSR (Feb) $64, 300 banked pts, all '10 pts (sub 7/17, passed 8/10)
nifferearly------- 160 SSR (???) $68, 93 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/10) member
macman752------ 160 SSR (Dec) $67, 94 banked '09 pts, 144 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/23, passed 8/13) member, TSS
Derf------------ 150 SSR (Sep)$62,  42 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/31, passed 8/20) non-member, TSS
mpadge32------ 160 SSR (Feb) $60, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 7/28, passed 8/20)
Chic------------- 160 SSR (Dec) $63, 74 banked '08 pts, 160 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/27, passed 8/17) A Timeshare Broker, Inc
ELKHUNTER------- 130 SSR (Sep) $63, no '10 pts, all '11pts (sub 8/3, passed 8/25) member
grimgrningghost---- 100 SSR (Jun) $61, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf
fers31---------- 150 SSR (Dec) $63.33, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 8/31)
KerTggr--------- 200 SSR (Oct) $60, 194 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (sub 8/12, passed 9/3)
srberubenh----- 200 SSR (Dec) $65, 199 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf, non-member 
GoofyMam-------- 150 SSR (Jun) $65, 80 '09 pts, 150 '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/20, passed 9/10) non-member
M5ward---------- 120 SSR (???) $62, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/18, passed 9/12)
HangLoose2------ 200 SSR (Mar) $60, 200 banked '09 pts, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/30, passed 9/13)
vek239----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $63, 23 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 8/21) member
Disneyfn420------ 130 SSR (Sep) $62, all '10, '11, & '12 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 9/1, passed 9/24)
jaysonleah------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59, all '11 pts, seller pays mf (sub 9/11, passed 9/30)
Joe_B------------- 200 SSR (Feb) $68, 200 banked '10 pts  (sub 9/14, passed 10/6)
WeLoveAriel0505--- 120 SSR (Mar) $64, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/20, passed 10/7) member 
disneydreamingdebby---- 100 SSR (Feb) $66
scottparvin-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $59 (passed 10/8) member 
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
Mamalificent-----------  55 SSR (Mar) $67, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/8)
WeLoveAriel0505------- 150 SSR (Mar) $63, 1 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/12) member
Fob----------- 250 SSR (Jun) $65, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
SabresFan----- 150 SSR (Jun) $60, 9 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/5, passed 9/27) 
Vision_54-------- 200 SSR (Mar) $64, 200 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/30, passed 10/18)
Pixie Dust for Me!---- 190 SSR (Apr) $61, 190 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
jack27d-------- 225 SSR (Feb) $60, 225 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts
Compte de Yoyo----- 250 SSR (Dec) $61 pp, 28 '10 pts, seller pays MF, member
jsivigny-------- 285 SSR (Sep) $60, 88 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/4, passed 11/2)
luvlivn----------- 200 SSR (Sep) $61, all '11 pts (sub 10/8, passed 11/5)
DougEMG----------- 400 SSR (Dec) $60, 368 banked '09 pts, 399 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/18, passed 11/12)
deerislemaine--------- 250 SSR (Jun) $62, 2 banked pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and seller pays mf (sub 10/19, passed 11/12)
glokitty----------- 500 SSR (Sep) $60, 494 '10 points, all '11 points, buyer pays closing, seller pays '10 mf (sub 10/22, passed 11/17)
missycj96-------- 120 SSR (Apr) $55, 99 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/28, passed 10/26) member
mch04049---------- 150 SSR (Feb) $67, 150 banked '10 tps, all '11 pts (sub 10/5, passed 11/4)
littlestar------  75 SSR (Aug) $63, 8 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 11/3, passed 11/29)
reon1301-------- 200 SSR (Aug) $62, all '10 & '11 pts
Tauwillow--------- 160 SSR (Feb) $58, 50 banked pts, non-member
tomandrobin------ 225 SSR (Oct) (passed 12/18) DVC Resale
Modan----------- 160 SSR (Jun) $60, all '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and 11' mf (sub 11/23, passed 12/18)
lowe@massed.net---- 130 SSR (Oct) $64, all '11 & '12, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 11/20, passed 12/23) 
vikkii19-----------  25 SSR (???) $76, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 1/5) 
formguy------------ 200 SSR (Aug) $57, buyer & seller split closing and buyer pays mf (passed 1/10/11)
wdwcp1---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 12/31, passed 1/26) TTS
a742246----------  50 SSR (Sep) $63, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf 
MrCheesy----------- 200 SSR (Jun) $65, all '09, '10, & '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 1/5, passed 2/4)
planecrazy63------- 210 SSR (Jun) $60, 130 banked '10 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/4)
diskids12--------- 100 SSR (Aug) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf (sub 1/4, passed 2/4) 
btwiceborn---------- 160 SSR (Sep) $66, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/7, passed 2/4) non-member
nicojames---------- 200 SSR (Jun) $47, 200 '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 2/3)
mphillips76------- 160 SSR (Oct) $61, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/10, passed 2/10)
Havana----------- 150 SSR (Aug) $59, buyer & seller split closing, buyer pays mf (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
QueenTut--------- 250 SSR (???) $?? (passed 2/15)
juncker----------- 160 SSR (Dec) $65, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/18, passed 2/15)
GoofItUp------------ 150 SSR (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '11 mf, (sub 1/21, passed 2/16) Fidelity



*PASSED - VB(2042):* 
wyodan-------------  30 VB (Oct) $54, 9 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
FLDisneyFan------------ 75 VB (???) $61 (sub 1/20, passed 2/11)
GoofyDad13----------  80 VB (Oct) $55, 60 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 prs (sub 1/22, passed 2/17)
queendarvet--------- 100 VB (Dec) $56, 51 banked '08 pts, all '09 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 3/11, passed 4/2)
Doris1962------------ 150 VB (Aug) $46, 76 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 3/26, passed 4/16) resale DVC
MK032197----------- 200 VB (???) $50, buyer pays closing and mf, member
wigdoutdismom------ 150 VB (Feb) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 3/30, passed 4/20) member, TTS
icydog (seller)------- 170 VB (Dec) $55, 15 banked '08 pts, 170 banked '09 pts, all '10 points, buyer pays closing and mf
c20493-------------  50 VB(Oct)$53, 50 bankd '09, all '10, buyer pays closing and MF (sub 3/29, passed 4/27) Member, TTS 
tdosten------------- 100 VB (???) $??, 27 '09 pts
jillianjewels-------- 55 VB (???) $50, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 6/4)
Goin'Again???Yes!!!-- 230 VB (Jun) $41, 131 banked '09 pts, 211 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 7/15, passed 8/6) member, TTS
WhalerFan--------- 170 VB (Mar) $39, no '10 or '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/30, passed 8/20) member
disneyfam27-------  70 VB (Dec) $54, 70 banked '09 pts, no '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/13, passed 8/31) member
MichelleB---------- 250 VB (Dec) $37, 17 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 8/28, passed 9/17) member
mrebuck----------- 100 VB (Sep) $50, 100 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 9/10, passed 9/30) member
Mndisneygirl----------  50 VB (Mar) $55, 27 '10 pts 
bobbiwoz------------  50 VB (Mar) $50, 3 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf
Harleyis#1---------- 240 VB (Feb) $52, 238 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 9/30)
delmar411----------- 400 VB (Mar) $35, no '10 or '11 pts, seller pays '10, '11 and part '12 mf (sub 9/17, passed 10/25)
icydog(seller)--- 170 VB (Sep) $55, 85 banked pts
icydog(seller)--- 100 VB (Sep) $55, 70 banked pts
icydog(seller)---  50 VB (Sep) $55
wigdoutdismom---- 100 VB (Feb) $45, 76 banked '09 pts, 49 '10 pts, all '11 pts, (passed 12/6) member, TTS
 


*PASSED - VGC (2060):* 
ckmouse--------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all 09 & 10 pts, buyer pays closing & '10 MF (sub 2/23, passed 3/15) non-member, TTS
elliefusmom------- 100 VGC (Jun) $100, all '09 & '10 pts (passed 3/29) non-member, TTS
godalejunior------ 200 VGC (Dec) $84, all '09 pts, 163 borrowed '10 pts, 37 '10 pts, seller pays closing and mf (sub 5/9, passed 6/1)
tworgs---------- 200 VGC (Jun) $99 (passed 8/31)
taaren-----------  75 VGC (Oct) $81, 33 '11 pts, all '12 pts, buyer and seller split '11 mf (passed 11/12)
thndrmatt------- 160 VGC (Jun) $86, 50 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/25, passed 11/17) non-member, TTS
lulubelle------100 VGC (Dec) $90, some banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/30) member
karriemouse----  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 70 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/2, passed 12/27) member
heathpack----------  70 VGC (Dec) $80, 49 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 1/10) member



*PASSED - VWL(2042):* 
Good Ol Gal------- 170 VWL (Dec) $78, 161 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/17, passed 1/7)
hulagirl------------ 200 VWL (Dec) $78, 200 banked '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (passed 2/2)
shortypots--------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, all '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/11, passed 2/4) TTS
Tozzie-------------  50 VWL (Feb) $82, 13 '10 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/14, passed 2/4) member
KevinT------------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 58 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 1/13, passed 2/4) non-member, TSS
dclopper---------- 100 VWL (Sep) $78, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays '10 mf (sub 1/20, passed 2/11) non-member
MassJester------- 200 VWL (Aug) $75, 116 '09 pts, buyer pays closing
missycj96--------  75 VWL (Apr) $75, no '09 pts, 38 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1, passed 2/22) TTS
Stacey74-------- 50 VWL (Sep) $82, all '09 and '10 pts, buyer pays closing costs and mf. (sub 2/16, passed 3/8) non member 
Corwin----------- 150 VWL (Apr) $76, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 3/1, passed 3/23) non-member, TTS 
Good Ol Gal (seller) -- 47 VWL (April) $80, 0 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 3/22, passed 4/13) 
sleepydog25------ 250 VWL (Feb) $75, all '10 & '11 pts, seller pays closing & mf (sub 3/29, passed 4/20) TTS
Meriweather------- 100 VWL (Aug) $76, 100 banket pts (passed 4/30) member
dadof2----------- 250 VWL (Mar) $74, 250 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, (sub 4/12, passed 5/4) non-member
LaNina72---------  56 VWL (Sep) $83, 4 banked '9 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 4/16, passed 5/7) TTS
horselover-------- 75 VWL (Feb) $77, 75 '09 pts., all '10 pts, buyer pays MFs (sub 5/10, passed 6/1)
DizneyNutz------  50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 6/17) member
dandave--------- 50 VWL (Dec) $82, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing costs (passed 6/17)
rdj1998---------- 214 VWL (Aug) $70, 199 '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf (passed 6/29)
tgropp(seller) ---- 50 VWL (Feb) $75, 2 '09 pts all '10 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (passed 7/9)
hacknsuit---------- 250 VWL (Dec) $72, 250 banked '08 pts, 250 banked 09, and all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 6/28, passed 7/20) non-member
vassar36---------- 200 VWL (Mar) $65, no '10 pts, 187 '11 pts, all '12 pts  (sub 7/28 passed 8/19)
ccindylou1 ------  75 VWL (Oct) $69, 2 '09 pts, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/29, passed 8/20) member, Fidelity
Abbylou9--------- 270 VWL (Sep) $73, 265 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts (sub 8/16, passed 9/7)
WDWRR_ENGINEER-- 25 VWL (Dec) $81, all '10 & '11 pts (passed 9/10) member
helloirishkitty------ 150 VWL (???) $78, 20 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (sub 8/31, passed 9/17)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 40 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 29 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf
mantry----------- 150 VWL (Oct) $75, 35 banked '09 pts, 90 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 9/21, passed 10/12) TTS
krikiter----------- 220 VWL (Dec) $72, 220 banked '08 pts, 220 banked '09 pts, all '10 and '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/1, passed 10/25) non-member, TTS
mackietaz----- 150 VWL (Aug) $63, 39 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (passed 11/5)
KyleRayner------- 300 VWL (Dec) $71, 300 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, seller pays mf (passed 11/12)
ClarabelleCow (seller)----- 35 VWL (Mar) $83, all '10 pts, seller pays mf 
216bruce---------- 250 VWL (???) $73 (passed 1/10)
uromac-------  50 VWL (Feb) $73, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 12/10, passed 1/5) member
disney4rfamily---- 125 VWL (Mar) $68, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/10, passed 2/4) 
*Jam23----------- 214 VWL (Oct) $63, all '09, '10 & '11 pts (sub 1/20, passed 2/18) non-member*



*****ROFR'D*****
*ROFR'D - AKV:*
TeriofTerror----------- 50 AKV (Dec) $82, non-member
AKVTiger(seller)----- 160 AKV (Dec) $81, 130 '09 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 mf (sub 01/15, ROFR 2/3)
ercrbc-------------- 150 AKV (Jun) $80, 130 '08 pts, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 2/1, ROFR 2/23)



*ROFR'D - AUL:*



*ROFR'D - BCV:*
mwmuntz ------------- 200 BCV (Dec) $79, 1 banked '09 pts, all '10 & '11 pts  (ROFR 4/2)
brianbyard--------- 100 BCV (Feb) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (ROFR 5/7)
StormalongKay----- 100 BCV (Dec) $80, no '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 7/21, ROFR 7/28) member
dennis46c---- 240 BCV (Mar) $81, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts  (ROFR 8/25)
kverdon----------- 100 BCV (Oct) $80, 100 banked '09 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 8/15, ROFR 8/28)
Skrutti------------100 BCV (Feb) $70, 100 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 9/28, ROFR 10/19) 
c20493----------  50 BCV (Oct) $82 (sub 11/12, ROFR 12/14)
dominicve's b-i-l---- 210 BCV (Mar or Apr) $81, ~100 '11 pts, all '12 pts (sub 1/4, ROFR 2/2)



*ROFR'D- BLT:* 
msbrock---------- 200 BLT (Feb) $96, all '09 & '10 pts (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/8/10)



*ROFR'D - BWV:*
Mick@Tink-------- 150 BWV (Mar) $78, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and '10 MF (sub 12/24, ROFR 1/6) member



*ROFR'D - HHI:*


*ROFR'D - OKW - original (2042):*


*ROFR'D - OKW - extended (2057):*


*ROFR'D - SSR:*
Holly (seller)---------- 150 SSR (???) $67, 3 '09 pts, all '10 pts, buyer pays closing (ROFR 1/6)



*ROFR'D - VB:*
DisneyDriver-------  50 VB (Apr) $65, all '08 and '09 pts - TTS

*ROFR'D - VGC:*


*ROFR'D - VWL:*
shortypots-------- 100 VWL (Aug) $77, no '09 pts, 47 '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 12/16, ROFR 1/7/10)



*****WAITING*****
*WAITING - AKV:*
GettinReadyforDisney------ 100 AKV (Aug) $75, 2 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer and seller split closing, buyer pays mf

*WAITING - AUL:*



*WAITING - BCV:*
SMP--------------- 150 BCV (???) $??
SMP--------------- 160 BCV (???) $??
mwmuntz---------- 150 BCV (Dec) $82, 12 '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf (sub 2/1)
GrumpysFamily------ 150 BCV (Feb) $84, '47 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/4) member
work2play---------- 220 BCV (Sep) $81, no '10 pts, all '11 & '12 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/7) member 
franandaj----------- 200 BCV (Sep) $86, all '11 pts


*WAITING - BLT:*
laura-k-------- 160 BLT (Feb) $??, 160 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/24)


*WAITING - BWV:*
Chuckdaddy-------- 150 BWV (Oct) $55, 86 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf, member
GoofysNCCrew----- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf, member
mtquinn------------ 150 BWV (Jun) $50, 150 banked '09 pts, 122 '10 pts, buyer pays mf
tammymacb------- 100 BWV (Apr) $61, no '10 pts, all '11 pts (sub 2/1)
b-1--------------- 150 BWV (Jun) $55, 150 banked '10 pts, 150 '11 pts, buyer pays mf and closing (sub 2/10)
mrsg00fy---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $53, 150 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/23) member
*glokitty------------ 50 BWV (Jun) $75, no '11 pts, all '12 pts, 50 pts in reservation status, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/17) member*
*fers31------------- 25 BWV (Aug) $65, 22 "holding" '10 pts & no 11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 2/18)*


*WAITING - HHI:*
antree (seller)-------- 100 HHI (Dec) $62, all '09 and '10 points


*WAITING - OKW - original (2042):*
letitsnow---------- 150 OKW (Sep) $60, all '09, '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/25) TSS
ercrbc------------ 100 OKW (Oct) $58, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing & mf , member
DougEMG--------- 310 OKW (Dec) $50, 310 banked '09 pts, all '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/2)
mphillips76-------  30 OKW (Oct) $60, all '10 & '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf 
glokitty----------  50 OKW (Feb) $62, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 1/31) member
DVCconvert------ 300 OKW (Dec) $55, 125 '11 pts, pro-rated mfs for '10, buyer pays closing


*WAITING - OKW - extended (2057):*


*WAITING - SSR:*
P-elmo------------- 120 SSR (Feb) $60, 36 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer & seller split mf, TTS
joysfamily---------- 200 SSR (Oct) $53, 132 pts in reservation status, 42 '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 10/22)
cinderella97-------- 105 SSR (Dec) $64, 57 '10 pts, all '11 pts, member
tinkertastic-------- 120 SSR (Feb) $54, 120 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing (sub 1/23)
RevKjb------------ 120 SSR (Dec) $??, TTS 
tdcorrigan--------- 250 SSR (Dec) $75, 250 banked '09 pts, 250 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, seller pays mf (sub 1/17)
Mousewerks-------150 SSR (Aug) $63, 5 banked '10 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7) non-member
mouseaider--------  55 SSR (Jun) $60, 55 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/7) member, Fidelity
heynowirv-----------  25 SSR (Aug) $63, 12 banked '10 pts, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/11) member, Fidelity
ABE4DISNEY----------- 125 SSR (Feb) $60, 46 '11 pts, buyer pays closing, buyer and seller split mf (sub 1/28)


*WAITING - VB:*
beth445------------- 100 VB (???) $60, all '09 & '10 pts, buyer pays closing and '09 mf
DVCconvert--------- 150 VB (Feb) $51, all '11 & '12 pts, subsidized mf


*WAITING - VGC:*


*WAITING - VWL:*
Nuttie4Disney---------- 100 VWL (Jun) $71, seller pays closing, buyer pays closing on available points (sub 2/7)
franandaj-------------- 150 VWL (Sep) $68, all '11 pts
StitchesFaiyth--------- 170 VWL (???) $65 (sub 2/14)


----------



## letitsnow

Everyone is getting awesome deals!!!  I thought my $60/pp was great but I've seen so many with even better deals! 

Good luck to everyone waiting and Congrats to everyone who passed!

We are doing one resale and one direct. I hope this all goes smoothly!


----------



## franandaj

Today I received word that my BCV contract passed ROFR!  200 points, September UY, all points are coming in September, but I don't remember if there are any 2010 points left in it.


----------



## cinderella97

cinderella97 said:


> Just sent to Disney
> SSR 105 points, 57 "10, all of '11.  Seller pays '10 MF  $64/pt
> December UY, Timeshare Store
> (Add On)
> 
> Now the wait begins...



Just got the email that we passed!!!! YEA!!!!!!!!


----------



## PetePanMan

195 pts SSR (Dec)  $59, all 10/11 pts,  buyer pays closing and mf  (submitted 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)


----------



## letitsnow

cinderella97 said:


> Just got the email that we passed!!!! YEA!!!!!!!!



Congrats!!! What date did you get submitted for ROFR?


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

PetePanMan said:


> 195 pts SSR (Dec)  $59, all 10/11 pts,  buyer pays closing and mf  (submitted 1/19/11 passed 2/18/11)



Congrats on an awesome deal!! Welcome Home!


----------



## hacknsuit

You can add me to the waiting list!

150 BWV (DEC) $61, 2011 pts and on, buyer pays closing and mf (sub 2/21) member

was informed late last night, so I don't think Disney will receive it until Monday.


----------



## friends with mickey

SSR 150 points Feb. all 2011 points and there after, $63 a point. buyer pays closing/MF
We hope to have points by St. Patricks Day We are using TSS and it has been a quick and easy process so far! Now we wait and watch for an email,


----------



## heynowirv

That would really be magical if you're points are in the bank by then..... I have my fingers and toes crossed for you


----------



## FindingFigment

friends with mickey said:


> SSR 150 points Feb. all 2011 points and there after, $63 a point. buyer pays closing/MF
> We hope to have points by St. Patricks Day We are using TSS and it has been a quick and easy process so far! Now we wait and watch for an email,



I think you'll know the outcome of ROFR by St. Patrick's Day.  But the whole process takes 6-8 weeks.  So after the 1st of April would probably be a better expectation.  Unless something changes and they cut ROFR down to 2 weeks instead of 30 days.   That sure would make ME happy if they did!  I guess we can always wish!


----------



## disnut2

We are nonmembers in waiting submitted on Feb 4, 2011 for 30 points


----------



## FindingFigment

I guess I'll go ahead and add my name to the list of those waiting:

FindingFigment-------100 BWV (Apr) $61, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 2/9) new member.

I'm gonna miss the 7 month window for our anticipated travel time of mid-October so I'm bummed that I may not get to stay in my home resort (due to F&W fest), but I will waitlist at least for a few days of my trip.  I'm just excited about the contract itself and happy with my decision to purchase at BWV.  I over-analyzed it to death and just about wore myself out thinking about it  but at least I have peace about my decision now.  Happy to be an almost-BWV-owner now!


----------



## ABE4DISNEY

FindingFigment said:


> I guess I'll go ahead and add my name to the list of those waiting:
> 
> FindingFigment-------100 BWV (Apr) $61, all '11 and '12 points, buyer pays closing & MF (sub 2/9) new member.
> 
> I'm gonna miss the 7 month window for our anticipated travel time of mid-October so I'm bummed that I may not get to stay in my home resort (due to F&W fest), but I will waitlist at least for a few days of my trip.  I'm just excited about the contract itself and happy with my decision to purchase at BWV.  I over-analyzed it to death and just about wore myself out thinking about it  but at least I have peace about my decision now.  Happy to be an almost-BWV-owner now!



Throwing you some pixie dust!   and hoping to welcome you home in the next month!! You will love choosing Boardwalk!!  And what a great deal too!!


----------



## jupers

I'm waiting too.

142 points SSR. April use year, all 142 coming April 11. Will tell price if it passes. Should be submitted for ROFR on Monday. I've signed on my end.


----------



## heynowirv

Still playing the game Jupers?   You can share or not ,but stop teasing.


----------



## FindingFigment

heynowirv said:


> Still playing the game Jupers?   You can share or not ,but stop teasing.



What game are you accusing of her playing?  She got nailed on her thread where she talked about offering a low price when looking for a contract.  References were made to her not being serious, it was inferred that she was a bottom-feeder and rude for making low offers.  I can't say that I blame her for not wanting to discuss the price here.  And the fact that you're accusing of her of playing a game is just adding insult to injury.  How about something positive to say?


----------



## heynowirv

That's true figment she was ,and she has a choice to either talk about it or not. but to me it is a game "I've got a deal going, and i'm not going to tell you what it is" Yep to me that's a game and a tease.

   Look around at my posts in the past ,you'll see i have had plenty of positive things to say to people.


----------



## mrsg00fy

We are still waiting and our offer went in on the 23rd. 

To answer the question of when the points can be available to use.......I offer our experience from our resale purchase over the summer.

The timeline went like this:

6/16 - offer accepted
6/17 - buyer sent back signed contract
6/18 - seller sent back signed contract
6/18 - sent to Disney for ROFR
7/9 - passed ROFR
7/21 - Final docs were sent
7/28 - DVC officially closed
8/4 points showed up in account for use

This was with everyone turning in every document right away.


----------



## franandaj

mrsg00fy said:


> We are still waiting and our offer went in on the 23rd.
> 
> To answer the question of when the points can be available to use.......I offer our experience from our resale purchase over the summer.
> 
> The timeline went like this:
> 
> 6/16 - offer accepted
> 6/17 - buyer sent back signed contract
> 6/18 - seller sent back signed contract
> 6/18 - sent to Disney for ROFR
> 7/9 - passed ROFR
> 7/21 - Final docs were sent
> 7/28 - DVC officially closed
> 8/4 points showed up in account for use
> 
> This was with everyone turning in every document right away.



Interesting...I passed ROFR on Friday and had my final documents by Tuesday.  I have to get them in the mail today along with payment!


----------



## jupers

Wow, not trying to make trouble. Not trying to play games. I just don't want to jinx my sale. I'm not the only one who has said they would post the price after it passes ROFR. 

I'm super excited and also somewhat superstitious, it hasn't even been submitted to Disney yet.

Thanks Figment for your support.


----------



## mrsg00fy

Originally Posted by mrsg00fy  
We are still waiting and our offer went in on the 23rd. 

To answer the question of when the points can be available to use.......I offer our experience from our resale purchase over the summer.

The timeline went like this:

6/16 - offer accepted
6/17 - buyer sent back signed contract
6/18 - seller sent back signed contract
6/18 - sent to Disney for ROFR
7/9 - passed ROFR
7/21 - Final docs were sent
7/28 - DVC officially closed
8/4 points showed up in account for use

This was with everyone turning in every document right away. 

Interesting...I passed ROFR on Friday and had my final documents by Tuesday. I have to get them in the mail today along with payment.

I should have clarified....7/21 was when teh title company sent us the final docs. We maiiled them back the next day with a check.


----------



## Grumpy175

Offer Accepted 2/9/11
ROFR sent 2/10/11
waiting patiently...sort off


----------



## mrsg00fy

Just got the phonecall.............

WE PASSED!!!

150 BWV, June UY, $53pp.

I was shocked to hear on a Sunday, but apparently Disney is working overtime to keep up with the volume!


----------



## GoofysNCCrew

GoofysNCCrew said:


> GoofysNCCrew------- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing, mf.



Great communication (again) from Garden View Realty.  Kevin just called (and emailed) to let me know we PASSED our ROFR for our add on points.  He had just been notified (on a Sunday no less, said he had received about 20).  They're all working 7 days a week long hours to get these things through.  I told him we had been able to relax because of the great communication and service they provide.  Thanks Jaki, Kevin, Kin(n) ----Kudos to the Tut(a)s... so that now becomes....

GoofysNCCrew------- 150 BWV (Feb) $61, all '11 pts, buyer pays closing/mf, (sub 1/25, passed 2/20)member / Garden View Realty


----------



## heynowirv

And congrats to U!!!!


----------



## Goosey515

Offer accepted 2/3/11
Sent for ROFR 2/7/11

Also waiting patiently


----------



## Donald is #1

Grumpy175 said:


> Offer Accepted 2/9/11
> ROFR sent 2/10/11
> waiting patiently...sort off



Have you posted the details?


----------



## Donald is #1

Everyone, since we are almost at 250 pages, I have started the new thread.  Please start using Section IV


----------



## Donald is #1

Goosey515 said:


> Offer accepted 2/3/11
> Sent for ROFR 2/7/11
> 
> Also waiting patiently



Can you share any details with us?


----------



## CarolAnnC

This one is saying goodnite...


----------

